# Washed at 23 lel Paige, RIP Thread



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A few of my favorites.




























kada :banderas


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Actually I'm interest to see her indy pic more.





































She look noticebly different now. guess WWE have a good make-up artist.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ and she's not 18 anymore


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Flux said:


> ^ and she's not 18 anymore


Yeah, let's keep her underage or close to underage photos out of here please? it's a little creepy to be posting her extremely old pictures.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some of my favorite GIFs:








































































































aige


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










I like this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Even if she is hot as hell


















I like her face selfies the most, she is pretty af


















Even make this one my phone wallpaper










Hope this thread don't turn into a mark war, I like it


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think I found a new favorite thread aige



Mordecay said:


> I like her face selfies the most, she is pretty af
> 
> Even make this one my phone wallpaper
> 
> ...


Jesus, how can one girl be that fucking pretty? 



NastyYaffa said:


>


That ass is just magnificent :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Didn't see this one posted yet, definitely one of my favorite pics of her:








:banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Even if she is hot as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HBK 3:16 said:


> I think I found a new favorite thread aige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be no reason for mark wars or haters to come in. Its a thread specifically for fans. SO if some people have a problem with that then they are basically baiting and not following the rules of the forum. I hope this is a thread that we fans can talk and post pics of Paige without the usual hate comments from others.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









New selfie :cena6


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> New selfie :cena6


:sodone this chick...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> New selfie :cena6


Her weekly selfie. Not dissapointed, hoping for more.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> New selfie :cena6


Fuck kada


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

One of my favorite Paige gif's


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Wish they'd let her do this on main roster









I know this feud wasn't as good as it should have been but this was a thing of beauty 






























For those who doubt her ring prowess :draper2


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Mmmm Paige =) Awesome thread!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Hammertron said:


> Mmmm Paige =) Awesome thread!


Probably my favorite Paige gif ever. mmm. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Probably my favorite Paige gif ever. mmm. :banderas


Yeah, I disagree










I'd have chosen Nikki or Aj over Nattie, but it is what it is


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Hammertron said:


> Mmmm Paige =) Awesome thread!





Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, they are my co-favorites; mmkay? aige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Wish they'd let her do this on main roster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a paige fan summerslam and this years wrestlemania are my fave matches of hers [Main roster wise]. I still think they should of never taken the title off her. After summerslam she held the title for a piddly month.

But we all know as soon as she comes back from her injury [Movie].
Shes getting the divas title.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

































:banderas


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:homer


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Haven't seen Paige do her head-butt crawl since her face turn. is that only a heel thing for her? because the fans loved it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Haven't seen Paige do her head-butt crawl since her face turn. is that only a heel thing for her? because the fans loved it.


She did it to Brie @ Royal Rumble, I think. Or that was more of a pin-crawl :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> She did it to Brie @ Royal Rumble, I think. Or that was more of a pin-crawl :lol


Forgot about that, although she wasn't a full face at that point. It should be interesting to see what type of character she comes back with on return. I think the wwe will make her character more badass on return.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Forgot about that, although she wasn't a full face at that point. It should be interesting to see what type of character she comes back with on return. I think the wwe will make her character more badass on return.


I liked the way she was before she left to film the movie. Much better than what she was when she first debuted on the main roster.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> She did it to Brie @ Royal Rumble, I think. Or that was more of a pin-crawl :lol


I'm sure Bryan probably asked for a 3some after seeing that....most guys would


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

More pictures for the GOAT thread here:









































:banderas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

only 2 pages in and it's being called goat thread


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> only 2 pages in and it's being called goat thread


I forgot to say "by far" :side:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> She did it to Brie @ Royal Rumble, I think. Or that was more of a pin-crawl :lol


kada



NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


God that ass is just amazing.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is just heavenly.










That slip.









Is this paige?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

























































http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1018ma_britani-knight-vs-shanna-pro-wrestling-eve-16-10-10_sport
*The black and white one is an edit from me. This match is one of my favorite matches of Paige's during her Pro Wrestling Eve days.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> This is just heavenly.


I agree one of my favorite Paige pics


Addychu said:


> Is this paige?


Yes she's about 14/15 here though





So funny with Becky Lynch. Love the part when she wipes the white board then the ink on the guys shirt :HA









Rosebud Paige :banderas









Imagine waking up to this every morning


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> I agree one of my favorite Paige pics
> 
> 
> Yes she's about 14/15 here though
> ...


Id turn gay just for her, she is so damn hot, PAIGE FTW!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









































kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just gonna leave these here


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Just gonna leave these here


More of Paige in bikini:
































:homer


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









One of my favs! I appreciate the positive feedback on this thread, I made it primarily so fans can post about Paige without getting ridiculed like some of the other threads. Unfortunately a few members still felt the need to rate the thread one star because its about Paige but to the others on here that appreciate the thread. Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh yes, my kind of thread.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


>


I would lick her body like a melting ice cream cone.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

one night with her would.......explosive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She looks mighty good in adds (the WM Add :homer)


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She is a beautiful woman, no doubt.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

























6 days for the photoshoot from that last pic. Should be interesting if to see if she has another wardrobe for the shoot like Nattie did.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> 6 days for the photoshoot from that last pic. Should be interesting if to see if she has another wardrobe for the shoot like Nattie did.


:banderas Can't wait.

Some GIFs:








































:zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> only 2 pages in and it's being called goat thread


2 pages is all it took.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> She looks mighty good in adds (the WM Add :homer)


I don't mean to sound corny, but that is one page I would never want to turn in a magazine :banderas



Mordecay said:


>


So perfect


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









































:banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

KS man you are the envy of us all!!!!!
And the same applies to you ambrose.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Bearodactyl said:


>


That's cool af too bad I suck at the game and wont be able to unlock her :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This fucking thread tho!:trips8


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Legasee said:


> This fucking thread tho!:trips8


Greatest thread of all time for sure.... Paige... :homer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hows about some video interviews.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehSSVExp6zc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzJ9jUWZqPU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbRI3M-bcJ8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sdEkE769yc


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is fucking hot Kevin Skaff is a lucky bastard


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Paige in England wit the Bellas. likely something to do with Total Divas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like her whole attitude of "Fuck the dresses and heels, I'll just wear jeans and comfortable shoes"


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:banderas Looking good w/ The Bellas.

Some more GIFs again:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas Looking good w/ The Bellas.
> 
> Some more GIFs again:


That third gif is just :done And does anyone know how to post tweets? The Rock and Paige tweets from now need to be posted:grin2:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> That third gif is just :done And does anyone know how to post tweets? The Rock and Paige tweets from now need to be posted:grin2:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594617493160726530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594658570953592832


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> I like her whole attitude of "Fuck the dresses and heels, I'll just wear jeans and comfortable shoes"


Saw that after Bellas posted it on Twitter. I'm guessing they'll probably team up with her when she comes back? :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just :mark::mark::mark: so hard for those tweets between Paige and the Rock. So awesome


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Ide love to see them together in a mixed tag match.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> I like her whole attitude of "Fuck the dresses and heels, I'll just wear jeans and comfortable shoes"


And looking great in them to boot :tucky



NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas Looking good w/ The Bellas.


Dat jiggle :lenny


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594617448889856000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594617676682539009
Dem Bella's dropping the heel persona


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Abs wow.









Beauty.









And omg her body looks good here, curves.









My boyfriend and I agree that she looks prettier in real life. <3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









































:datass


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is it bad that I dont really like paiges ass, I love her body but her ass isnt like omg?

Dont kill me.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> Is it bad that I dont really like paiges ass, I love her body but her ass isnt like omg?
> 
> Dont kill me.


No no it's not bad - I myself personally find Paige's ass to be absolutely magnificent in every way, shape and form (pun intended :wink2; but it's fine if everyone isn't a fan of it :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> Is it bad that I dont really like paiges ass, I love her body but her ass isnt like omg?
> 
> Dont kill me.


I think she has the best booty in WWE atm tbh


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Last time was trolling when i said that she's fat, but srsly all that love its.... blind.Some of you (paige fans), act like you masturbate all the time.It's not even funny, get a girl or something.Paige is fine, but these comments are just stupid.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



mrxrival said:


> Last time was trolling when i said that she's fat, but srsly all that love its.... blind.Some of you (paige fans), act like you masturbate all the time.It's not even funny, get a girl or something.Paige is fine, but these comments are just stupid.


Your random, unneeded and completely unwarranted post is what's stupid; not anyone's comments in this thread.

However, if the fact that we (the people posting in this thread) personally in our opinions find this woman to be beautiful and don't mind appreciating that beauty openly bothers you so much, then don't read the thread; simple as that really.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Your random, unneeded and completely unwarranted post is what's stupid; not anyone's comments in this thread.
> 
> However, if the fact that we (the people posting in this thread) personally in our opinions find this woman to be beautiful and don't mind appreciating that beauty openly bothers you so much, then don't read the thread; simple as that really.


You are fuked up mate....


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> I think she has the best booty in WWE atm tbh





HBK 3:16 said:


> No no it's not bad - I myself personally find Paige's ass to be absolutely magnificent in every way, shape and form (pun intended :wink2; but it's fine if everyone isn't a fan of it :lmao


Ah great, see if I said anything bad about nikki/eva etc, there fans would go crazy... but then again I'm a paige fan, just wished her booty had a bit more shape.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

_*Paige slaps a fan.*_ aige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Can we talk about how beautiful her face is.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Guys ignore the trolling and don't take the bait. The one person doing it is ironically the one who created a thread with pics and gifs like this about nikki. I guess it's only OK for some divas but not Paige ....


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









































:banderas What a beauty.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



mrxrival said:


> You are fuked up mate....


Your last 6 posts are about Paige. Grow up.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









cot daym im done


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









New pic. :nice


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> New pic. :nice


So hot can't wait for thursday......:wink2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> So hot can't wait for thursday......:wink2:


So hot she was actually sweating a 2 day fever


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NitroMark said:


> cot daym im done


Why would you do this? Jiggling's my #1 weakness. :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Saw this on reddit :sodone

Some GIFs:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wwe is coming to my town on the 21st of nxt month with a live event.
And i hope shes there. It wont be a great as^^^^^^. But its at least something.

Man my luck sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Are these included yet? (Sorries if they are.)


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Wildcat410 said:


> Are these included yet? (Sorries if they are.)


Thanks for putting them up. mmm...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*





































































_*^^
Throw back match which kick start Paige's FCW days. *_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

























:banderas


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Wwe is coming to my town on the 21st of nxt month with a live event.
> And i hope shes there. It wont be a great as^^^^^^. But its at least something.
> 
> *Man my luck sucks*!!!!!!!


*Your *luck sucks? I had tickets for a (my first and thusfar only) houseshow the Friday AFTER the MNR she got "injured" during the European tour. 4 days. She was doing houseshows up untill that point. :waffle

(Edit: Truth be told, much as that sucked, Rollins winning the WWEWHC at WM before the tour started meant Antwerp had it AND the US and Divas title on the show, as opposed to only the Tag Titles (Bryan had gone home by then) on the other house show in Germany the same night. So I think I still got the better of two deals).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OMG did anyone see the Reigns 24 special? :lmao Paige hugging/sitting on Scott Hall, the guy muct have went crazy haha.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My god she is so pretty


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


































Some booty GIFs:
































:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is kinky. Tbh I found that video quite hilarious

https://vimeo.com/126763621


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^ Not sure if you can post that video here. Wonder if this was for Total divas, if not I wonder if she'll get some kind of trouble for it. Hope not


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Paige is kinky. Tbh I found that video quite hilarious
> 
> https://vimeo.com/126763621


WTF am I watching? :regal


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> ^^^^ Not sure if you can post that video here. Wonder if this was for Total divas, if not I wonder if she'll get some kind of trouble for it. Hope not


Yeah, I wasn't very sure to post it either, but to any moderator if this breaks the rules tell me and I'll remove it. Accept any punishment too.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sorry guys, she is taken...


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










A cat... and Paige. MWAH.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Paige is kinky. Tbh I found that video quite hilarious
> 
> https://vimeo.com/126763621


Umm........... :ambrose4


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Umm........... :ambrose4


Aahah, omg!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> A cat... and Paige. MWAH.


:banderas Might be my favorite Paige picture ever.

This one is also good








:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas Might be my favorite Paige picture ever.
> 
> This one is also good
> 
> ...


Paige's trilogy of bedroom selfies >>>>>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Paige's trilogy of bedroom selfies >>>>>


Rivals Lord Of The Rings as the greatest trilogy ever. 8*D


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It probably is for total divas cuz it was in Vancouver where she's filming her movie so I'm sure some of the TD crew went with her, whether WWE allows it to make the cut for the show we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> ^^^^ Not sure if you can post that video here. Wonder if this was for Total divas, if not I wonder if she'll get some kind of trouble for it. Hope not


It probably is for total divas cuz it was in Vancouver where she's filming her movie so I'm sure some of the TD crew went with her, whether WWE allows it to make the cut for the show we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seems like it would totally be a TD sort of thing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> It probably is for total divas cuz it was in Vancouver where she's filming her movie so I'm sure some of the TD crew went with her, whether WWE allows it to make the cut for the show we'll have to wait and see.


After rewatching the video I see she cant get reprimanded for it. Her ame was chosen in the crowd for a show. Either a producer, a friend or TD's set it up but she had no idea what was going to happen. How could she get in trouble for being chosen in a crowd? she cant just walk out and leave. Some people on social media are going crazy over it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Rivals Lord Of The Rings as the greatest trilogy ever. 8*D


Hoping that it has more sequels than Friday The 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street combined


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Paige is kinky. Tbh I found that video quite hilarious
> 
> https://vimeo.com/126763621


Why cant I watch this? It says 'private video'

What is it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Why cant I watch this? It says 'private video'
> 
> What is it?


It was a video of one dude dressed as Wolverine (he looked more like Sabertooth but that's beside the point) giving a lapdance and stripping in front of Paige. Apparently people made such a big deal about it that got removed. I personally found it nothing really different that things you would see in a bachelorette party and her reactions were quite funny, but since she's in a PG company people say she wouldn't be doing that and it may cause her troubles. Others were beyond that calling her all sorts of "names" and insults.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her booty looks nice here tbh.









I love this photo shoot. 









My favourite babes together. 









And....


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thank you so much for her parents putting her on this earth


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


























































:banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Since the video I posted became a hot topic (a messy one) in the General section, let's go back to normality


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Since the video I posted became a hot topic (a messy one) in the General section, let's go back to normality


Hoooollllyyyy fuuuucccckkk :surprise: kada

New picture to me, even through it looks a few months old... still liking it through.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Hoooollllyyyy fuuuucccckkk :surprise: kada
> 
> New picture to me, even through it looks a few months old... still liking it through.


From the Christmas/Winter photoshoot a few months ago


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> From the Christmas/Winter photoshoot a few months ago


God dammit, I don't know which shoot I like better now, this, Halloween or Glam? God.. all of them are so great and she looks amazing in all of them (but then again, she always looks good >)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

New Paige shoot up on wwe.com!!!!!!


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



























































































Some from the shoot.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yesterday trolls were saying Paige would be fired today she gets picked to be a judge on tough Enough. Congrats Paige.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Awesome news.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Yesterday trolls were saying Paige would be fired today she gets picked to be a judge on tough Enough. Congrats Paige.


WWE Avengers Assemble.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



















You're welcome


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> You're welcome


:nice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*





_*A little flash back to 2013 in the final round of the NXT Women's Championship Tournament, Paige vs Emma to decide who would be the first ever NXT Women's Champion and one of my favorite Paige matches of all time. *_


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow Paige will be on both Tough Enough and Total Divas this Summer and a movie in december. Its crazy how much exposure they're giving her after only being on the roster for a year. It makes me so happy to see they have so much faith in her, she will for sure be the one to break the record for amount of title reigns.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

With her on tough enough. We get to have Paige & Lita together!!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1Kdys0N4eI


----------



## New Day/3BM (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love my dark princess so much guys. I spend hours thinking about her and what it'd be like to touch that soft, white virgin skin. Her pink asshole must taste like grapefruit lollipop. I'm going to marry her and live forever.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seems legit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^WTF is wrong with you dude?

Anyway, so pretty


----------



## New Day/3BM (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



















:zayn3


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



New Day/3BM said:


> I love my dark princess so much guys. I spend hours thinking about her and what it'd be like to touch that soft, white virgin skin. Her pink asshole must taste like grapefruit lollipop. I'm going to marry her and live forever.


Da faq mate?

Anyway, some more pics.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









:banderas


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



New Day/3BM said:


> :zayn3


 @Chrome


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Never ever takes a bad photo. And hey you..You sick fuck!!!
GETDAFUCKOUTTAHERE!!!!


----------



## New Day/3BM (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










































:zayn3


----------



## hayyakhan (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

AJ vs Paige best divas match of all the time i still remembered.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Perfection


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She is so pretty, I miss seeing her in my TV


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just beat me to it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hopefully we get her on monday on raw. Or next sunday at the ppv.
And is it me. Or is everything on the forum kinda slow today. Not many posting and visiting as much as usual.

Maybe people are just enjoying their weekends with other activities.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> She is so pretty, I miss seeing her in my TV


Less cropped version.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Less cropped version.


kada


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


>


:banderas


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Less cropped version.


:homer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Out there are guys who would pay good money for
paige to kick them in their junk.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Probably my favorite Paige GIFs:
















:sodone


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope shes at raw tomorrow!!! Ease my withdraws.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Haven't seen this pic before. Damn. :banderas

Also a nice gif:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Out there are guys who would pay good money for
> paige to kick them in their junk.


You do realise thats Jason David Frank (The Green Ranger) right? I'm doubting very much he paid for that picture they more then likely met backstage


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> You do realise thats Jason David Frank (The Green Ranger) right? I'm doubting very much he paid for that picture they more then likely met backstage



I know who that is. And i know he didnt pay for the picture.
I was being funny and making a joke. As the joker said in the dark knight.

WHY SO SERIOUS!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Haven't seen this pic before. Damn. :banderas


I'll always say that her face is her best feature, but that booty though :homer


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*











:westbrook2 :tommy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Apparently she will return tonight, that's what everyone is saying on Twitter. Stay tuned


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Good naomi needs to get her fat ass kicked!!!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Everytime I see this thread title, I keep misreading it as 'Paige Meth Head'.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige punked us all.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige punked us all.


I have it on pretty good authority that she WAS backstage though. Think she punked us because she knew so many thought she was returning tonight

I'm thinking maybe a return on Sunday to cost Naomi a title match. At the latest, she'll be back next Monday I think


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I have it on pretty good authority that she WAS backstage though. Think she punked us because she knew so many thought she was returning tonight
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a return on Sunday to cost Naomi a title match. At the latest, she'll be back next Monday I think


How do you know shes there? But I agree her return will be a surprise.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> How do you know shes there? But I agree her return will be a surprise.


People who know said she was. 

That and by doing a bit of calculating with her tweet times; when she flew from Philly yesterday it seems to have only been a 2 hour flight (judging by her tweeting after 2 hours of saying she was on a Plane) which couldn't be Vancouver where she was filming her movie which is a 7 hour flight, but it could have been Cincinnati or Orlando, and then she tweeted that she was getting Room Service so it had to be Cincinnati. That plays in to her expected to be done around about this time; 4 weeks after leaving with "Injury"

And her teasing gives me the impression she knows we know she's ready.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> People who know said she was.
> 
> That and by doing a bit of calculating with her tweet times; when she flew from Philly yesterday it seems to have only been a 2 hour flight (judging by her tweeting after 2 hours of saying she was on a Plane) which couldn't be Vancouver where she was filming her movie which is a 7 hour flight, but it could have been Cincinnati or Orlando, and then she tweeted that she was getting Room Service so it had to be Cincinnati. That plays in to her expected to be done around about this time; 4 weeks after leaving with "Injury"
> 
> And her teasing gives me the impression she knows we know she's ready.


She likely returns sunday, either screwing Naomi out of the belt or her music hits and she appears after Naomi wins to spoil the party. (which I think will happen).


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She likely returns sunday, either screwing Naomi out of the belt or her music hits and she appears after Naomi wins to spoil the party. (which I think will happen).


Think she'll stop Tamina and Naomi from cheating myself; whatever happens MitB seems to be a triple threat (Naomi wins, both Paige and Nikki have a claim to the title, Nikki cause of her rematch clause) and if Paige interfere's Naomi can again pull the card of "Wouldhavewonifithadn'thavebeenfor....etc" to muscle into the title match


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shes so close to 1mill IG followers. Hopefully she post a 1million followers selfie.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^That [Either way] wouldnt surprise me. And there were rumor from charlottes twitter that
she was also in town. I was thinking paige would come back with charlotte as someone who
would watch her back.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^That [Either way] wouldnt surprise me. And there were rumor from charlottes twitter that
> she was also in town. I was thinking paige would come back with charlotte as someone who
> would watch her back.


Charlotte IS there, she's been wrestling house shows while they're short staffed so has been at the last few Raws. Doesn't mean anything, Sasha did the same thing a few weeks ago for a while. She's pre-occupied by NXT national tours until at least Battleground I believe (which is significant since they REALLY want to make NXT a touring brand of sorts, that's why she hasn't been called up yet, they see her as important to that building).


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Shes so close to 1mill IG followers. Hopefully she post a 1million followers selfie.


And I hope it's epic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im surprised shes not at 1-million twitter followers yet.
But im sure in time she will. I follow her.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She hit 1 million.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

CONGRATS PAIGE!!! Next is twitter!!!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYQxplzbeaQ
Paige q N a, We will see her looking totally different in her movie and shes coming for Nikkis title....


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYQxplzbeaQ
> Paige q N a, We will see her looking totally different in her movie and shes coming for Nikkis title....


Thanks for the link, always like listening to these. (Y)


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYQxplzbeaQ
> Paige q N a, We will see her looking totally different in her movie and shes coming for Nikkis title....


Good video, but the guy behind the camera or the guy next to the person shooting the video was annoying as hell always interrupting with his loud comments. Otherwise, another entertaining Q&A from Paige.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



> – Paige and The Miz could be returning to WWE TV as soon as the first week in June. As noted, the two have been away filming WWE Studios movie Santa’s Little Helper.


I just read this. I think it'll be sooner than that.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Since the cameras love her face, I was worried she may choose an acting career after ten years of wrestling.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She should be back sooner, she's confirmed to have stopped filming (going back to Orlando tomorrow, not filming today doing the seatbelt safety thing)


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

When the guy in the vid said she's the hottest girl on tv her reaction was so cute. I'm sure she knows she is a good looking girl given what she does for a living and the pictures she posts but I feel like she is still genuinely surprised at how taken by her people are. As a straight female I have no shame in admitting she is gorgeous, definitely my girl crush, even my bf who doesn't watch wwe has a crush on her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Afrolatino said:


> Since the cameras love her face, I was worried she may choose an acting career after ten years of wrestling.


She will eventually do movies or a tv show but my bet is she does that in her early thirties after she retires.



Caffore said:


> She should be back sooner, she's confirmed to have stopped filming (going back to Orlando tomorrow, not filming today doing the seatbelt safety thing)


That site is purely speculating. My guess is they don't know that Paige has already finished filming. Shell be back after payback. The only way I see them holding her off a bit longer is to get the Bellas out of the way and have Naomi win and face Nikki for her last rematch thus ending their feud and starting a fresh feud with paige. This Nikki/Naomi feud is about as filler as it gets right now.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thanks for post that q and a. Fun stuff. Man is she a hell of a lot of fun.
Not just good looking but sweet and with a good head on her shoulders.

Get her back on out tvs stat. 

And i loved her jab at tna.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Calling it now, the wwe didn't issue a divas match for payback yet because Paige will make a surprise return sunday and claim her title match......









The champ is coming back to her house.....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Paige is definately stopped filming; she was travelling with the rest of the crew last night, as she was papped filming Total Diva's with everyone (http://imgur.com/5wf177A). Apparently this involved Naomi and Alicia having some form of fight (with security actually stepping in legit when Naomi smashed a bottle) and Paige seems to be talking to Alicia, maybe trying to cool the situation.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She likes Carmella yessssssssssss :banderas :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Calling it now, the wwe didn't issue a divas match for payback yet because Paige will make a surprise return sunday and claim her title match......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or, and more likely, WWE hasn't made up their minds up yet on what to do with Naomi, Tamina, and The Bellas. Hate to burst your bubble and will be happy to be wrong I don't see Paige back at Payback. Probably the night after.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


>



These 2 dont hang out enough anymore.
I miss their funny vine vids. Ah the good ole days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



> – Paige is scheduled to return to the ring at tonight’s WWE live event in State College, PA. As noted, she’s been away filming WWE Studios’ “Santa’s Little Helper” with The Miz.



http://www.pwpix.net/daniel-bryan-pulled-from-wwe-payback-and-tv-tapings-backstage-update-on-paige-and-the-miz-returning/


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

















































_*Some of Paige gifs from her FCW days.*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's baaaaaaaaack


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

At first I didn't get why they would bring her back just for a random house show but then I realized all previous "surprise" returns from divas have been because the person was legitimately out and injured where as we obviously all know Paige is fine and has been available for a week or so now. I bet she just requested to get back on the road cuz she missed it but won't come back to TV till a storyline requires her so either Payback or after.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope its payback. The sooner the better.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> At first I didn't get why they would bring her back just for a random house show but then I realized all previous "surprise" returns from divas have been because the person was legitimately out and injured where as we obviously all know Paige is fine and has been available for a week or so now. I bet she just requested to get back on the road cuz she missed it but won't come back to TV till a storyline requires her so either Payback or after.


It'll still be a "surprise" for almost everyone when she returns. Like you said it was just a house show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Live event result.

The Bellas defeated Naomi & Tamina: Brie was “injured” halfway through because of her shoulder and taken to the back. Nikki was then beat up until the end when she got a school-boy pin on Naomi for the win. Tamini & Naomi continued to destroy Nikki until Paige returned and made the save for Nikki. Crowd was huge behind Paige.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think Paige is legitimately beautiful, not just hot. (i.e., in the trashy sense that some models and porn actors are.) She has very good facial aesthetics/proportions and a pretty face (overall. She is really pretty in her selfies), and her body is beyond words.

Coupled from what I've seen (only on the screen/during interviews etc., but I still get the feeling) of her behavior, she is very childlike and probably a very open/chill/down to earth person irl. I like her.

She is a definitive white (i.e., caucasian) beauty imo. She's gotten more beautiful as she's gotten older, her older pictures when she's <20 (I'm guessing) are still pretty, but not as pretty as today.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige returns at a house show yessssssssss only a matter of time til shes back on tv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> At first I didn't get why they would bring her back just for a random house show but then I realized all previous "surprise" returns from divas have been because the person was legitimately out and injured where as we obviously all know Paige is fine and has been available for a week or so now. I bet she just requested to get back on the road cuz she missed it but won't come back to TV till a storyline requires her so either Payback or after.


I think they want to test if she still popular enough to insert a main divas storyline with Bellas and Naomi and how it work at houseshow.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










O lawd


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BruceWayne316 said:


> O lawd


was about to post this


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige <3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BruceWayne316 said:


>


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige's instagram is the best thing on the web.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BruceWayne316 said:


> O lawd



Luckiest turnbuckle ever!!!>>>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OH MY FREAKING GOD!!! kada :homer :banderas :sodone


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

DAT A$$!!!!!

And lol for rosas boyfriend. She saw who paige had and had to get herself a kevin skaff look alike.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> DAT A$$!!!!!
> 
> And lol for rosas boyfriend. She saw who paige had and had to get herself a kevin skaff look alike.


Haha I noticed that too, the tatted bf, the snap backs, the sticking of the tongue out in photos, I have a feeling Rosa is trying to resemble her younger, more popular bestie. Not a problem really Rosa is looking good but it does come off a tad creepy. Wonder if Paige has noticed lol


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> OH MY FREAKING GOD!!! kada :homer :banderas :sodone


:surprise: she gets hotter as time goes by


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Minus Rosa


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BruceWayne316 said:


> O lawd


:damn 

kata God damn Paige....



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Minus Rosa


God damn! dat fucking ass.... so fucking sexy...

Jeez, I think Paige may actually kill me with her beauty one day... cause god damn..


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









:banderas


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


Asstactic.

It's pics like this that justify my Sig.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looks at nikki. Yeah enjoy your belt for now.
You just been keepin it warm for mama!!!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BruceWayne316 said:


> O lawd


:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1

BTW this isn't me complaining or nothing but does anyone else feel like Paige looks chunkier than when she was Divas champ? Her body seemed more defined back then.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYQxplzbeaQ


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BORT said:


> :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1
> 
> BTW this isn't me complaining or nothing but does anyone else feel like Paige looks chunkier than when she was Divas champ? Her body seemed more defined back then.


Yeah, I think she's gotten a bit thicker over the last several months....

Not that I mind through... she got thicker in all the right places. :homer


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige's body shape is different now to what she was in NXT I think cos they weigh talent while in development but on the main roster they dont get constantely checked


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

When they're in NXT they're at the performence center everyday doing some pretty intense strength training so yeah you can see even in her old Insta posts she used to have more defined abs but now on the road I imagine it's harder to train so she's a little bigger but still very slim and lean. When she was first divas champ she was tiny


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

People complaing about A HOT WOMAN getting THICKER?

There nothing wrong with getting thicker in the right places.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> People complaing about A HOT WOMAN getting THICKER?
> 
> There nothing wrong with getting thicker in the right places.


I personally think she looks way better now than she did when she was in NXT :shrug


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> I personally think she looks way better now than she did when she was in NXT :shrug


Most definitely, I mean.. she was still fucking hot as hell when she was in NXT.. but now? god damn..... :homer


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She wasn't THAT skinny in NXT, but first time she came up she got real thin; she was still hot but she was getting skinny.

Ever since arpund October last year she's been bulking up yet staying soft, getting proper thick. And boy does she look GOOD; hotter than ever, with probably the best ass of any woman in WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> And boy does she look GOOD; hotter than ever, with probably the best ass of any woman in WWE.


:agree:









































:banderas


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I miss those ripped shorts she used to wear that were essentially see through....for reasons.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love that she looks as good as she does. And still enjoys life by
enjoying the foods she loves. I love the fact that shes a burger & fries kinda girl.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I know people are expecting Paige back tomorrow the latest. But it may be in your best interest to not get your hopes up. Remember the report last week of a return for June 1st? This is still very likely regardless the live event over the weekend. Paige next week will be doing comic Con and therefore will not be able to attend the live shows. because of this the wwe may want to hold her off anther week. After this week we will be nearing the Elimination chamber semi ppv. Here is where they may finish up the Bella Naomi feud and thus make a Paige return the following night on raw. I could be wrong and I hope I am but this is my gut feeling.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Man my paige withdraws are kickin in big time.
Man the division kinda lags without her


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/ridgegirl94/status/599348435762946049/photo/1

OH GOD PLEASE LET IT BE SO!!!!


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I had read that as well.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Withdraws now officially...CURED!!!!
Man she killed it/owned it tonight.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is by far the most over diva in the division. The wwe needs to expand on this momentum, a heel turn at this point would make zero sense and I don't think that's where they are going.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is by far the most over diva in the division. The wwe needs to expand on this momentum, a heel turn at this point would make zero sense and I don't think that's where they are going.


Well WWE have failed to capitalise on momentum before. Having said that I doubt it was a heel turn, however WWE could still book it as one


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is by far the most over diva in the division. The wwe needs to expand on this momentum, a heel turn at this point would make zero sense and I don't think that's where they are going.


Commentary made it out like she was stamping her claim to her title match by planting the champion after taking out the pretenders. So there is that. But they need to rebuild Emma and Summer fast, get Alicia up to par, and let Nattie wrestle her out so they don't have to call up the NXT women in order to have a semblance of a division right now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kabraxal said:


> Commentary made it out like she was stamping her claim to her title match by planting the champion after taking out the pretenders. So there is that. But they need to rebuild Emma and Summer fast, get Alicia up to par, and let Nattie wrestle her out so they don't have to call up the NXT women in order to have a semblance of a division right now.


Cole played it like that. JBL played it as Selfish which is what a heel would say about faces. Booker said the same as JBL but it may have been a "staking her claim comment" instead of selfish, I'm never too sure with him


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Cole played it like that. JBL played it as Selfish which is what a heel would say about faces. Booker said the same as JBL but it may have been a "staking her claim comment" instead of selfish, I'm never too sure with him


Well, with the Bellas being random faces for a month, it does cause confusion. Booker's schtick of cheering the black wrestlers also makes it harder to follow. But I just felt, overall, it was a kick ass face coming back and laying claim to the division. 

I think the WWE knows she won't get many boos at this point. Just too talented. And with AJ retired, they need a face of the division they can count on to get a reaction in many crowds. No one but Paige fits that bill on the main roster.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kabraxal said:


> Well, with the Bellas being random faces for a month, it does cause confusion. Booker's schtick of cheering the black wrestlers also makes it harder to follow. But I just felt, overall, it was a kick ass face coming back and laying claim to the division.
> 
> I think the WWE knows she won't get many boos at this point. Just too talented. And with AJ retired, they need a face of the division they can count on to get a reaction in many crowds. No one but Paige fits that bill on the main roster.


I don't expect it to be a turn, but I can see how WWE can make it one, and they might, I seriously hope they don't


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Cole played it like that. JBL played it as Selfish which is what a heel would say about faces. Booker said the same as JBL but it may have been a "staking her claim comment" instead of selfish, I'm never too sure with him


Not a heel turn. If it was a heel turn all 3 would have beat down Nikki together.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I don't expect it to be a turn, but I can see how WWE can make it one, and they might, I seriously hope they don't


I think their plan is for her to be the top face for now. Even if it wasn't they won't have her be a heel while she's doing Tough Enough.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The proper thing to do is have Paige come out next week and air footage of the past two months of the Bella bullying. Have Paige remind the younger fans who the bad guys were the past few months. (we know how quickly they forget) Afterwards have Paige explain she is done with trusting anyone and she doesn't need help like the other two girls to reach the prize. Have Paige state claim on the division and give birth to tweener Antidiva paige. This is the gimmick she had in NXT and this is what I think the wwe finally a year later is going with.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Babe is back, looking better than ever. All is good in the world again


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> The proper thing to do is have Paige come out next week and air footage of the past two months of the Bella bullying. Have Paige remind the younger fans who the bad guys were the past few months. (we know how quickly they forget) Afterwards have Paige explain she is done with trusting anyone and she doesn't need help like the other two girls to reach the prize. Have Paige state claim on the division and give birth to tweener Antidiva paige. This is the gimmick she had in NXT and this is what I think the wwe finally a year later is going with.


Well WWE have patented the name "Anti-Diva". 

And I just think all she has to do is state she's in the division to win the title not make friends, and keep booking her as a face. Simple as that. It's a situation where by it's all on WWE's booking of matches which way Paige goes


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well WWE have patented the name "Anti-Diva".
> 
> And I just think all she has to do is state she's in the division to win the title not make friends, and keep booking her as a face. Simple as that. It's a situation where by it's all on WWE's booking of matches which way Paige goes


In this feud there needs to be one main heel who everyone hates. That's Naomi, however Nikki shouldn't become the damsel in distress by default. The wwe cannot mess with peoples intelligence and have the fans think that Nikki is the goody two shoes who is getting screwed over. Not after the past year of Nikki tactics. It would make ZERO sense. Nikki doesn't have to be heel either but she should stay tweener and not full babyface. We shall see where they go with this next week most likely. I doubt smackdown furthers anything with this feud it usually doesn't.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> In this feud there needs to be one main heel who everyone hates. That's Naomi, however Nikki shouldn't become the damsel in distress by default. The wwe cannot mess with peoples intelligence and have the fans think that Nikki is the goody two shoes who is getting screwed over. Not after the past year of Nikki tactics. It would make ZERO sense. Nikki doesn't have to be heel either but she should stay tweener and not full babyface. We shall see where they go with this next week most likely. I doubt smackdown furthers anything with this feud it usually doesn't.


Smackdown won't further the feud, but depending on who Paige is fighting, we may get an idea of alignment


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Babe is back, looking better than ever. All is good in the world again


:banderas Fucking sexy as hell 

So fucking glad that she is back, RAW hadn't been complete without her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im still thinking the wwes been in the process in feeling out [Well that sounded dity]
the divas division. With a bunch of trial and error. Trying to get the mix right.

With their pre-existing and soon to be called up divas. And its taking a long damn time.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Smackdown won't further the feud, but depending on who Paige is fighting, we may get an idea of alignment


Unless Paige wrestles Fox or Emma in which I have no clue if they are faces or heels.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Unless Paige wrestles Fox or Emma in which I have no clue if they are faces or heels.


Emma's the most face jobber they have right now if you consider weekly NXT as non-canon to the main roster.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://fb.me/29u3WxFZD 

This is just awesome :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> http://fb.me/29u3WxFZD
> 
> This is just awesome :banderas


You beat me to the punch. But im glad you posted this anyways.
Cinderella story amped-up to an 11.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The journey of Paige clip which Paige's mum posted is awesome it really shows where Paige came from how hard she worked to get into WWE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh damn. Apparently Paige called Naomi in her SD promo the top diva in BOTCHMANIA!!! THIS GIRL IS AWESOME!!! :sodone:sodone


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That's awesome. So many butthurt Naomi fans on social media after last night.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Babe is back, looking better than ever. All is good in the world again


Yeah man! bama4


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Oh damn. Apparently Paige called Naomi in her SD promo the top diva in BOTCHMANIA!!! THIS GIRL IS AWESOME!!! :sodone:sodone


:HA I hope this is true


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> :HA I hope this is true


I hate that people who praise how athletic she is.
And are blind to how unbelievably clumsy/unfocused and potentially
dangerous she can be.

All i see in he matches is a series of flip and slips.
Her and her partner in crime.

BOTCHOMI AND BOTCHMINA!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> That's awesome. So many butthurt Naomi fans on social media after last night.


Its disgusting the racism toward Paige I am seeing on social media right now. I thought we were passed that in 2015.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cbmqYNNA7s


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cbmqYNNA7s


Ugh.. helping the bellas..........................


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

*Paige taking cheap shots at Naomi.* :ti


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Its disgusting the racism toward Paige I am seeing on social media right now. I thought we were passed that in 2015.


I can't fucking believe it!! I can't believe that people are accusing her of racism!!


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hey, if the feuding gets people worked up for their matches then it all works out.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

PICS AND GIFS? :woolcock


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Paige taking cheap shots at Naomi.* :ti


God i hope wee does not edit that out of her promo.
And if so. I hope someone captures it live and puts it on youtube.
I wanna see/hear this so bad.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> God i hope wee does not edit that out of her promo.
> And if so. I hope someone captures it live and puts it on youtube.
> I wanna see/hear this so bad.


_*I also hope we see that promo and it is not edited because this would be a good way for this feud to generate some major heat between the girls from the fans. *_


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Freeway.86 said:


> I can't fucking believe it!! I can't believe that people are accusing her of racism!!


The sad part is these people are being beyond racist and bullies to her right now. Calling her Casper and a ghost. Making fun of her pale skin and look because of a fn promo that was scripted. Unbelievable.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I also hope we see that promo and it is not edited because this would be a good way for this feud to generate some major heat between the girls from the fans. *_


Of course that would make sense/And be logical. And
we sometimes know wwes track record for doing thing logically..NOT GOOD!!!

Not being logical. Spock and supertramp would not approve.
God i hope people get these references.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A report of what Paiges said in the promo from someone from reddit at the show



> This is my house, I am the divas division, etc etc.
> 
> Naomi stole my title shot, Tamina is a man.
> 
> ...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> A report of what Paiges said in the promo from someone from reddit at the show


Yup shes a tweener.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Yup shes a tweener.


It sounds just like an AJ promo. Remember "Talent is not sexually transmitted". 

Guess that means tweener, but could also just be an on edge face


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> It sounds just like an AJ promo. Remember "Talent is not sexually transmitted".
> 
> Guess that means tweener, but could also just be an on edge face


Yeah think The Rock and Austin back in the AE. This is a character Paige has been pushing for a while. She is going to get so much hate from the trolls on SM now though :lmao


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah. Its no secret aj had a huge influence of paige.
Even though its a bit in ajs wheelhouse. It does have its own paige-ish flare to it.
Not just the words.

But in the cadence in which she speaks.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Re watching Raw and Paige's reaction really stands out where as the other divas get mild reactions. I think Paige should get her third divas title reign now


----------



## Dark Spector (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Leon Knuckles said:


> PICS AND GIFS? :woolcock


That's what I'm wondering. This isn't a discussion thread. People don't come here to read spoilers.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CBfMXZiW8AAjLFb.mp4


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










My current PC screen saver :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Pretty af


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Pretty af


FUCK!:zayn3


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Very glamorous in that pic!!!!!!!!!...
YUM!!!!!


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is Paige only considered attractive to so many due to her being a more "normal" looking woman? This isn't meant to be insulting or anything but I've always been kind of curious about that. When she first debuted I never imagined she would be winning almost all of the beauty contests in the WWE. I figured she would be seen as looking alright but was good in the ring like Bayley or something. 

I know that many people love the goth look and I personally find her attractive as well but to me she looks like a normal person I would see walking in the mall or something. I could actually see myself running into somebody like her on a day to day basis. She is "normal society" hot. People like Trish Stratus and whatnot LOOK like celebrity models who you likely wouldn't ever actually see in real life. 

Perhaps that's part of her allure. She doesn't look like those supermodels who none of us could ever actually picture ourselves with. There is a difference between normal levels of attractiveness and the "Hollywood" level of attractiveness. 

I dunno, everytime I see the pics of her without the goth makeup and ring attire on I can't help but wonder what the big deal is. She really does look like a normal cute girl who lives next door not a model that I would see on TV. Again not trying to insult those who find her super hot, but I do think much of it is because of that normal person look.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


Wifey status


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its also a thing of her personality and the way she carries herself.
Along with the looks. What is and looks hot differs from one to another.

Tons of people find pamela anderson to be hot. But to me shes kinda gross.
APPLES/ORANGES.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Babe is back, looking better than ever. All is good in the world again


Well this confirms it.

I am officially head over heels in love.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



nightmare515 said:


> Is Paige only considered attractive to so many due to her being a more "normal" looking woman? This isn't meant to be insulting or anything but I've always been kind of curious about that. When she first debuted I never imagined she would be winning almost all of the beauty contests in the WWE. I figured she would be seen as looking alright but was good in the ring like Bayley or something.
> 
> I know that many people love the goth look and I personally find her attractive as well but to me she looks like a normal person I would see walking in the mall or something. I could actually see myself running into somebody like her on a day to day basis. She is "normal society" hot. People like Trish Stratus and whatnot LOOK like celebrity models who you likely wouldn't ever actually see in real life.
> 
> ...


For me it's not so much that she doesn't look "normal"(since being from around Hollywood I've seen TONS of girls that look just like her), it's just she pulls off that semi "goth" look REALLY, REALLY fuckin well. It's as if she found that one look for her that CLICKED and now all the stars have aligned if you know what I mean.

She's just so god damn hot with her look.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Babe is back, looking better than ever. All is good in the world again


This pic right here has 93k likes on wwes Instagram page making it one of the top liked pics in a long time.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



nightmare515 said:


> Is Paige only considered attractive to so many due to her being a more "normal" looking woman? This isn't meant to be insulting or anything but I've always been kind of curious about that. When she first debuted I never imagined she would be winning almost all of the beauty contests in the WWE. I figured she would be seen as looking alright but was good in the ring like Bayley or something.
> 
> I know that many people love the goth look and I personally find her attractive as well but to me she looks like a normal person I would see walking in the mall or something. I could actually see myself running into somebody like her on a day to day basis. She is "normal society" hot. People like Trish Stratus and whatnot LOOK like celebrity models who you likely wouldn't ever actually see in real life.
> 
> ...


I figure that I am probably as attracted to her as I am because she basically is my dream woman personified, she has everything I like best in a woman physically and astetically wise.... she's just something else really.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



nightmare515 said:


> Is Paige only considered attractive to so many due to her being a more "normal" looking woman? This isn't meant to be insulting or anything but I've always been kind of curious about that. When she first debuted I never imagined she would be winning almost all of the beauty contests in the WWE. I figured she would be seen as looking alright but was good in the ring like Bayley or something.
> 
> I know that many people love the goth look and I personally find her attractive as well but to me she looks like a normal person I would see walking in the mall or something. I could actually see myself running into somebody like her on a day to day basis. She is "normal society" hot. People like Trish Stratus and whatnot LOOK like celebrity models who you likely wouldn't ever actually see in real life.
> 
> ...


That's because in *your* opinion she's not that attractive, your trying to rationalize your opinion as a fact which is why your assumption states that people find her attractive because she is more "normal" looking.

Everybody in the world has different tastes, your opinion of attractiveness is not a scientific fact. Personally for me I like the punk-rock looking girls of the world, but most of the ones I like including Paige are way more glamored up then the average chick like that. Paige is fine to me, so is Nikki for example - but they're both just different in style.

Black women trump all though to me, I'll take Naomi over all of them all day.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> That's because in *your* opinion she's not that attractive, your trying to rationalize your opinion as a fact which is why your assumption states that people find her attractive because she is more "normal" looking.
> 
> Everybody in the world has different tastes, your opinion of attractiveness is not a scientific fact. Personally for me I like the punk-rock looking girls of the world, but most of the ones I like including Paige are way more glamored up then the average chick like that. Paige is fine to me, so is Nikki for example - but they're both just different in style.
> 
> Black women trump all though to me, I'll take Naomi over all of them all day.


I guess what Im trying to say is that she isn't "Hollywood" hot so to speak. She looks like a normal person who is attractive. I'm not saying she is unattractive by any means but I was just surprised at the amount of people who are saying she is the most beautiful woman in WWE. I really thought she would be praised 10x for her ring skills over her attractiveness. 

I guess I just didn't realize that the punk rock goth look was as popular as it is. I always considered it a niche sort of thing but judging by the amount of people claiming she is gorgeous I guess it's not so niche after all. 

Maybe for me its just weird because I know people who look like her. I find them attractive but I would never think of them as being hot enough to make it to celebrity status. 

But you are right we all have different tastes. I like the goth thing as well but I personally feel that that Amy Lee from Evanescence pulls it off much better. To me she is the most beautiful goth chick I've ever seen. Im sure plenty of people will be saying wtf to that as well so...lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To me amy lee and paige are different goth types. Amy lee is the more classic vintage victorian goth.
Whilst paige is the more modern edgy hell bent for leather goth.

Amy lees more operatic whist paige is a scream demon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seriously though, this girl is awesome, as close to perfect as anyone can be.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602252668996694017


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Guys, look at this photoshoot.

http://heavy.com/sports/2015/05/wwe...-day-to-remember-guitarist-pictures-photos/7/

I don't know if that spread has been posted yet, but some of those pictures look more intimate than photos Paige usually gives. You guys think Kevin is banging Paige? If so, lucky bastard...

Specifically, look at the picture where he's hugging her from behind as she snaps a selfie. It looks like it has been shot in an isolated corner as well.

But then again, Paige is most definitely the kind of girl who digs tons of rock music and music in general, so maybe I'm reading into it...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^Dude, Skaff is Paige's boyfriend for months and yes, he's the luckiest guy in this planet right now, but all of that is old news.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Guys, look at this photoshoot.
> 
> http://heavy.com/sports/2015/05/wwe...-day-to-remember-guitarist-pictures-photos/7/
> 
> ...


Yeah they're a couple. It's not a secret.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> ^^^Dude, Skaff is Paige's boyfriend for months and yes, he's the luckiest guy in this planet right now, but all of that is old news.


Ah...that explains it. It's very difficult to keep up with the personal lives of your favs after 20-22 years old.

Damn. I'm pretty jealous of Kevin atm. Boo this bastard.

Seriously tho, just joking. I'm glad that Paige is happy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^AWWW!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Something about her in all black is just kadakadakada


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Someone post the new pic of Paige on her way to my hometown please:smile2::x


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This girl is quite possibly the cutest diva ever. Is there a dvd/blu-ray compilation of her work outside WWE? For that matter, I hope she gets her own WWE dvd soon as well.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No video of her St. Louis Q&A yet?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










My dream Diva tag team :banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


>


Thanks. Its always cool when she gives shoutout to us Long Islanders. She apparently has a few friends up here too.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is just yummy.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


>


Both an angel and a devil at once.:angel0>>


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


>


God she just has like... the prettiest face ever


----------



## preetlove (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

wow!!! all these pics are hot and sexy too. I love all the pics. :x:x:x:x:x


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


















































aigeaigeaige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAWWWWTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some Paige love guys


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Tamina really fucked paige over in that match. Making her look bad by not gelling with
her in the ring. Like trying to wrestle with a wet fish.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Woot Just came home from that Raw. Paige got a great reaction. definitely the biggest of the women tonight. Its so sad that is the last raw ever at the coliseum.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Woot Just came home from that Raw. Paige got a great reaction. definitely the biggest of the women tonight. Its so sad that is the last raw ever at the coliseum.


Yes it was a well known venue. And shame about the booking of paige tonight.:frown2:
And tamina causing paige to slip and not get a lock on her moves.
That and the worlds most inept ref. 

And people are calling taminas win clean. Its dirty as hell.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Yes it was a well known venue. And shame about the booking of paige tonight.:frown2:
> And tamina causing paige to slip and not get a lock on her moves.
> That and the worlds most inept ref.
> 
> And people are calling taminas win clean. Its dirty as hell.


A loss usually means a title win so we will see. The win was anything but clean. Who said that? Did they even watch? Was funny to see the little kids next to me all pissed when Naomi got involved. After today though I think its safe to say Paige is face.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And paige and tamina has always been awkward pairing. There are wrestlers/divas no matter how
good/great they are/can be. There are certain opponents they have that the chemistry isnt there at all.

And tamina is one that always just causes paige to not
have her best matches. Unlike paige and nikki where the chemistry is so on point it aint even funny.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








Paige & Reneekadakadakada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Damn, Paige and Renee just fill those jeans very well :banderas

Good night folks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lord, have mercy :homer


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Damn, Paige and Renee just fill those jeans very well :banderas
> 
> Good night folks


God damn! that fucking ass is just fucking magnificent as fuck.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige did this weeks interview with Michael Cole, and she really is awesome in it http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-dis...h-naomi-wwecom-exclusive-may-27-2015-27433813


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Cole interviews Paige.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Cole interviews Paige.


Fun interview, also quite telling that she again was picked to talk to Cole over her fellow divas.

That being said, her "face" character is a tweener at best, and has some heelish aspects to it as well. Might confuse some people. 

Then again, everyone's alignment far as face/heel dynamic goes is constantly confusing on the main roster of the divas division (see: our recent discussion on this matter) so I guess that goes without saying :bearo


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Bearodactyl said:


> Fun interview, also quite telling that she again was picked to talk to Cole over her fellow divas.
> 
> That being said, her "face" character is a tweener at best, and has some heelish aspects to it as well. Might confuse some people.
> 
> Then again, everyone's alignment far as face/heel dynamic goes is constantly confusing on the main roster of the divas division (see: our recent discussion on this matter) so I guess that goes without saying :bearo


I agree and there is also definitely signs of the old "Anti Diva" character too with a few tweaks I can see them taking this route with her too with AJ gone they seem to have need for the tweener diva and it looks like that will be Paige. I know the usual suspects will point to her selfies and being Total Diva's discrediting the character for her kayfabe side but at the end of the day it's just that, a character and one she plays well as we saw in NxT.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is fit / cool and makes the Divas division better, but some of these comments / pictures / gifs are really creepy.
Like borderline crazy obsessed fans.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thanks for the input.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



APEX said:


> Paige is fit / cool and makes the Divas division better, but some of these comments / pictures / gifs are really creepy.
> Like borderline crazy obsessed fans.


If you don't like it then don't read the thread.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYSnI54sJmA&feature=youtu.be
Im done. TOTAL DIVAS HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The still image from that vid clip.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Old school in her attire. Yum!!!!


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



HBK 3:16 said:


> If you don't like it then don't read the thread.


I like how he decided his troll comment wasn't trolly enough, so he came back 4 hours later to add to it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^^:trips8:trips8:trips8


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

British Goddess


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Dat ass :dredead:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Two of my absolute faves paige and the criminally underrated summer rae.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

There seems to be more boob in recent pics. It's not my imagination right?

Maybe she put on a few pounds or something.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

push up bra tech is crazy these days but yeah shes got perfect sized muffins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She has been using more cleavage as of late, not that I'm complaining or something, she looks even hotter :homer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its paige or bust.


----------



## hayyakhan (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

she is lesbian girl and hug aj lee with passion.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


Two of my current top favorite stars in entire business in one pic :eva2 it's even better they're real life best friend too(maybe that's why they have such a great chemistry inside and outside of the ring)


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


>



She looks amazing here.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


>


:moyes1


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVcZub4EyBs&feature=youtu.be
Credit to famousstarsandstraps. How Paige and Kevin got to know each other. Apparently they have been dating since thanksgiving.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I cant like those last pics knowing they are apart of an extremely poorly executed move/botch
by naomi. I hope she got some extreme/severe heat backstage.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her shitty fan base almost makes me want her to be fired.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Her shitty fan base almost makes me want her to be fired.


You're a fuckin idiot.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVcZub4EyBs&feature=youtu.be
> Credit to famousstarsandstraps. How Paige and Kevin got to know each other. Apparently they have been dating since thanksgiving.


Yeah, so either Paige and Bradley never happened, or they weren't exclusive at first.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Lexrules said:


> You're a fuckin idiot.


Cool story.

Edit - Who the hell do you even think I'm talking about? NAOMI'S fan base I mean.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Twin magic, seriously WWE? Anyway


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

RAW Fallout


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Eden fuck off. Making that stupid face at the end of-the-vid.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Cool story.
> 
> Edit - Who the hell do you even think I'm talking about? NAOMI'S fan base I mean.


OHHHH, I'm a fuckin idiot.:stupid: fpalm :stupid:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Eden fuck off. Making that stupid face at the end of-the-vid.


lol


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hello beautiful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is there a smilie from Seth reaction in EC? If it is, please add


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Hello beautiful


God damnit, this woman... man.. she's going to kill me one day. :banderas


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:surprise: this whole damn thread


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Jesus h christ on a rits cracker is she hot!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Has Paige took her lip ring out? its no longer there


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Has Paige took her lip ring out? its no longer there


Been out since she came back. Emma took hers out too.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Freeway.86 said:


> Been out since she came back. Emma took hers out too.


Thats strange as she was all about the piercings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Thats strange as she was all about the piercings


It's not really safety to have piercings in the ring I think, but probably Vince said that

:vince3 "a girl with piercings in her mouth is not PG, remove that thing damnit"


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She took it out since Alicia kicked it out (and damaged her gum I believe) in a match. She had to have dental surgery for it back in February, since then I don't think she's wrestled with it


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hot damn kada


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



















Paige is hot, but she isn't the best looking female wrestler... But she's up there in the list.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Hot damn kada


God damn :homer


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just heard Paige is gonna be doing the live Japan show on 4th of July and it will be live on the WWE network this is good thing for Paige I wonder who she will be facing?


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Just heard Paige is gonna be doing the live Japan show on 4th of July and it will be live on the WWE network this is good thing for Paige I wonder who she will be facing?


I saw somewhere that it was an EC rematch with Nikki vs Paige vs Naomi. I don't entirely trust the report though, one thing I will say is this kind of spoils that Nikki will be retaining through out June so either Paige loses at MITB or the title is not on the line for MITB.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Just heard Paige is gonna be doing the live Japan show on 4th of July and it will be live on the WWE network this is good thing for Paige I wonder who she will be facing?


Do you live in Japan?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Hot damn kada


Hot pic. But it looks like shes in a high school janitors closet!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> I saw somewhere that it was an EC rematch with Nikki vs Paige vs Naomi. I don't entirely trust the report though, one thing I will say is this kind of spoils that Nikki will be retaining through out June so either Paige loses at MITB or the title is not on the line for MITB.


Nikki so needs to lose that title she has become stale. Its disappointing Paige is just in this match to lose to Nikki 



Pummy said:


> Do you live in Japan?


No I dont


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*






Probably her best promo in WWE.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Awesome promo. Nice to paige with some fire in her belly!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love Paige, I really do, she looks cute there, but create an IG account for your pet is one of the most stupid things anyone can do


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> I love Paige, I really do, she looks cute there, but create an IG account for your pet is one of the most stupid things anyone can do


Judging by the style of writing, it was her roomate who is real fucking tired of fans commenting on his pictures with Paige in (or more precisely the same comments of "You know Paige?")


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh her cat looks thrilled!!!!


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Judging by the style of writing, it was her roomate who is real fucking tired of fans commenting on his pictures with Paige in (or more precisely the same comments of "You know Paige?")


yea have you ever been to her instagram? I facepalm at a bunch of the comments she gets. its still real to so many people


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BruceWayne316 said:


> yea have you ever been to her instagram? I facepalm at a bunch of the comments she gets. its still real to so many people


Her friends instagrams are worse; like really desperate for her attention there


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That cat is about to rip her face off.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This guy is awesome!!!
blob:https%3A//vine.co/e028c81a-1dde-4d72-9a15-638125f46328


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*






Didn't see this posted anywhere here.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah it was posted like 5 pages back.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Kevin made her chili???? Not romantic at all! Yeah because nothing says
i love you more than heartburn and gas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

kada

I bet that she sends him naked pics all the time


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> kada
> 
> I bet that she sends him naked pics all the time


It's when she does the mirror selfies in essentially her underwear; they only appear when he's away, when he may want those naked pictures. So the selfies get taken before/after the naked pics. That's my theory at least.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


:surprise: whats this from?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> kada
> 
> I bet that she sends him naked pics all the time


I don't think so. it's easy to use it as a blackmail. they're not dating long enough either.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> :surprise: whats this from?


Not sure I found it browsing tumblr


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> :surprise: whats this from?


Not sure if it is from the Arabic something photoshoot or something for the USA network. I think the first one is the right though.

Anyway, more Paige pics for you


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> I don't think so. it's easy to use it as a blackmail. they're not dating long enough either.


What 10 months? I mean they live together so I'd say it was more than long enough for that sort of couple interaction


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Stinky Underpants (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is just gay and not even in the **** version of gay...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Not sure I found it browsing tumblr


Oh ok thanks.



Mordecay said:


> Not sure if it is from the Arabic something photoshoot or something for the USA network. I think the first one is the right though.
> 
> Anyway, more Paige pics for you


She looks bigger here..


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I was hoping for something better from nikki and paige on raw tonight.
And we get nothing.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paiges reply to nikki from raw tonight.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKzpZBAKs-I


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffJnBs_-Ht8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just to tell you that I'm having a heart attack while posting this


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Just to tell you that I'm having a heart attack while posting this


I am going to post this perfection in the gif thread as well.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Just to tell you that I'm having a heart attack while posting this


Holy hell...


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Just to tell you that I'm having a heart attack while posting this


:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1
:sodone


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Just to tell you that I'm having a heart attack while posting this


Shame on WWE for hiding this from us for so long!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My gawd im harder than granite counter tops right now!!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://instagram.com/p/3sBGhAxppS/

aige


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's unfair that she has to be so hot, it really is


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She could steam broccoli with that bedroom stare!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








Lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Just to tell you that I'm having a heart attack while posting this


HOLY FUCKING HELL; I'M DEAD

:dredead:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im trying to find her recent superstars match with layla online.
Can someone help me find the full match?


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not only hot/beautiful/sexy. She never ceases to find ways to make me
laugh/smile. Shes funny as hell.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

By the looks of instagram she's on vacation right now with the Bella's and Nattie, it'll be fun to see on TD


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BarneyArmy said:


>


Oh my fucking god; this woman is just a goddess :tucky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


Let's be honest, almost everyone here would kiss her ass


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That is one itsy bitsy teeny weeny bikini!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Who cares about Nikki and Nattie in that pic. HOLY CRAP!!!

:sodone:sodone


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Freeway.86 said:


> That is one itsy bitsy teeny weeny bikini!!!!


:sodone:sodone

I tore a hole through my pants just looking at this.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Who cares about Nikki and Nattie in that pic. HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> :sodone:sodone


Well done.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^^WE HAVE LIFT OFF!!!!!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just got done watching Smackdown and need to throw this out there...

Did Paige get a boob job while she was gone for that month or so?

Either she did or they found some bras/tops to really push her boobs up because there is no doubt there's more cleavage there then there was before.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think she just put some weight back on is all. And that's where some of it went. But yeah they're a little bigger. It's been noticeable in pics for a few weeks.

No complaints here.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This woman will kill me one day and I don't care


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caluminium (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Just to tell you that I'm having a heart attack while posting this


That is the greatest GIF of all time!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

With or without make-up shes still a very beautiful woman.
Inner and outer beauty.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

An interesting article on paige.
http://dailyddt.com/2015/06/10/paige-lead-divas-resistance/


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



MERPER said:


> Just got done watching Smackdown and need to throw this out there...
> 
> Did Paige get a boob job while she was gone for that month or so?
> 
> Either she did or they found some bras/tops to really push her boobs up because there is no doubt there's more cleavage there then there was before.


Nah when you look at her regular selfies they are the same size. Shes using a push up now for her gear. She was never small to begin with though.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige hasent had a boob job shes all natural


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


It should instead say _Paige is _kadakadakadakada


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Where's that Avenger-esque gif from? That one girl looks like Audrey Marie, if so I guess this must be quite old (in comparison to most pics on here I mean) :bearo


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A natural beauty she is.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

With the release of jurassic world i thought this was appropriate.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope she wins on sunday. But im not giving my hopes up.
Wwe fuckery and all....


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Can some-1 find her superstars match with layla. And the full match. Not the truncated wwe youtube version.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hopefully on Sunday we can see this again


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^Now all i need is the match. My wwe network feed is acting funny.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


Shes doing her squats for the day aye.



















I really want her lip piercing back.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Bootay


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

At first I was not feeling Paige. She is legit the baddest chick. Sorry I dont know how to add pics


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^
Weird to see her holding a divas title in NXT with different look from her NXT day.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


>



She looks so different without all the eye makeup. Like the thick black eye makeup definitely makes her look what it is. She near enough changes her eye shape with it.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like paiges range. She can go from being sneakily adorable
to steamy and erotic to having that bad ass dangerous sexy like quality.

And none of it ever seems forced or contrived.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










EDIT: Guess NastyYaffa beat me by 1 minute!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not only beautiful. I envy her life. Getting to go to all these exotic/tropical
places and seeing the world. Whilst im stuck at my computer monitor feeling complacent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Posted at the same time lol

That booty though :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Heres a link to that match. Wish it were a youtube version. I had to watch this on my moms computer.
Dailymotions playback on my computer sucks donkey parts.

Damn good match if i say so.
http://www.google.com/url?url=http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ttdw5_paige-vs-layla_webcam&rct=j&frm=1&q=&esrc=s&sa=U&ved=0CBwQFjACahUKEwjSkJCfv43GAhWLe5IKHTYVAIo&usg=AFQjCNFu1T-nHhcXfvaBy5bUQ1gGKWzuMQ

Maybe soon Some-1 could get it posted on youtube [HINT HINT]!!!


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The best moment from WrestleMania 31


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Loving Paige's new ring attire from MITB. :yum:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Heres the look of a very hot but very pissed off paige.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wonder how paige maintains her pale skin when going to sunny places like that.
That and living in orlando florida.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I wonder how paige maintains her pale skin when going to sunny places like that.
> That and living in orlando florida.


I legitimately heard her say "sunscreen, lots and lots of sunscreen" in an interview from earlier this year.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^^^:trips8:trips8:trips8!!!!
My gawd !!!!

And mr spambot G.T.F.O!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Heres the tough enough commercial that those hot ass paige gifs came from.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0pq3bBqAz0


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^WOW!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I legitimately heard her say "sunscreen, lots and lots of sunscreen" in an interview from earlier this year.


Im glad she looks after her skin, being pale myself, I put alot of suncreen on in the summer, I dont even try to get a tan, ruins the skin anyway. :shrug


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









And Paige related. Paiges mom saraya knight on the art of wrestling podcast with colt cabana.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isnPc1NYH9M


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


did you get that from tumblr?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BarneyArmy said:


>


Guys, lets kill Kevin Skaff.

Just joking.

...(?)


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> did you get that from tumblr?


From WWE dot com. One of the first 6 announced characters from 2k16 :bearo


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> did you get that from tumblr?


_*Nope just the WWE Site.*_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That pic makes me think of my favorite lines from the movie cocoon.

You gotta a boner to..Blue steel!!!..Cat couldnt scratch it!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG0bvfgiJoA 
New TD promo. Paige crying over what appears to be the company telling her not to be herself?
Credit to E!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG0bvfgiJoA
> New TD promo. Paige crying over what appears to be the company telling her not to be herself?
> Credit to E!


A theme kinda being carried over from last season.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://shop.wwe.com/Paige-"Union-Jack"-T-Shirt/W09499,default,pd.html
*Paige gets new T-Shirt.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I so want that!!!!!..


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She needs to do her superplex again. At least in a high-stakes match or something.










Idk if this was the last one she did but it was on some random episode of Raw like over a year ago.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige selfie (and the luckiest mirror in the world)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^Mirror mirror on-the-wall whos the fairest of them all!!!!.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

With some of the Tough Enough girls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige rocking the cleavage lately kada


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I need to fuck her NOW


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Paige rocking the cleavage lately kada


She's stepped up her rack game.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Why am I suddenly thinking about motorboats?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAiI1nCuGD0
Paige and Hogan. What a personality this girl has.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Why am I suddenly thinking about motorboats?


I can think of a couple ample reasons.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAiI1nCuGD0
> Paige and Hogan. What a personality this girl has.


Just those two together is making me mark out!!!!
My fave-fave diva and my childhood hero. Just awesome!.

My gawd is she beautiful and charming as hell.
Kevin you lucky lucky lucky lucky fucker!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My god look at the cute little footsies of paige!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









FUUUUUUUUUUCK Shes hawt!!!
FUUUUUUUUUUCK the time she is in my town to wrestle and i cant afford to go!!!! Life hates me!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Someone, kill me, now, please, I can't take it


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Good god almighty. She's doing it on purpose now!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And fuck i didnt have the money to go see her perform/wrestle.
But from what i saw from pictures from the show. It looked like a pretty shitty
turn-out!!!!

Damn near tna in quality. Maybe its best to wait for a raw or smackdown.
So i can cheer her in/with a large roaring crowd. Instead of a half empty arena.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Someone, kill me, now, please, I can't take it


Why do I get a feeling that if the WWE wasn't PG we would've been seeing dat ass :mj2.

Still though...kada.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Have to wonder who took that photo, I imagine Kevin got the uncropped version.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> Have to wonder who took that photo, I imagine Kevin got the uncropped version.


It looks like she took it. She seems to be staring at her phone. I wonder if shes going to do tough enough stuff tomorrow morning and then she will rush a flight back for Raw. I guess that she just stays off the show for the day?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope not. Didnt get to see her tonight. I sure as
hell want to see her on raw tomorrow. There are some bellas that need
their asses whopped.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Someone, kill me, now, please, I can't take it


As badly as I want to see the full pic, I do wonder if I'd be able to even handle seeing it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> As badly as I want to see the full pic, I do wonder if I'd be able to even handle seeing it.


Probably the full picc would cause massive heart attacks across WF and it's better left unseen, but one day this girl will actually kill people with those pics


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Someone, kill me, now, please, I can't take it


BRUH!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its official shes hot and she knows it!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Paige in Bed


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I agree with everything he said about paige. In a world of fakes/flakes and pure and utter 
phonies. I love how accessible she makes herself to the fans.

Shes outgoing and does not talk down to them. Like ive seen from others in wwe.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She sure loves wearing the necklace. Looking good in that pic.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Already been posted. But still a sexy pic.
And god i missed her presence on raw tonight.

Not in/apart her own storyline!!!


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige surprising the Tough Enough contestants.






Also pause at 1:20. lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I didnt see a damn thing. A bunch of making mountains [Paiges mountains] of
mole hills. And i lov how paige says mall!! The maaaaalll!!!!!

SO CUTE!!! And so damn hot!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looking monumentally hot in Tough Enough, I think she already adopt the cleavage as a regular thing kada


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The men in the audience reaction when she came out was priceless.
Of coarse i was right there with-em on-it. She looked stunning.

But what really stood-out and ive known this for awhile now.
Not only just good looking. Shes also incredibly smart.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige lol, she knew it, it was just a matter of time until she had to adress it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613740499170627584


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

They made headlines. lol

http://bit.ly/1Lo0k42


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her boobs looked beautiful


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Where are those from?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ Tumblr. Go on Tumblr and type in Paige total divas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope shes at raw nxt monday and gets this story going.
And we get some more development in the feud with the bellas.

One that signifies and hits at the change coming [Please be the 4 horsewomen]
.A much needed change at that to the division. It needs more than 1 new face. It needs multiple.

Lets get this bad muddled shit out of wwes system. So we can hit refresh on the divas division.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paiges instagram account has been voted/made number 1 by wwe.com.
http://www.wwe.com/inside/10-best-instagram-accounts/page-11


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm not surprised. She's on her way to crashing the internet


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Heads up there is a new magazine out in all stores called wwe power magazine. It has a poster of Paige in it I bought mine today.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Heads up there is a new magazine out in all stores called wwe power magazine. It has a poster of Paige in it I bought mine today.


Feel free to share it if you must.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Paiges new cat dusty. Obviously named after the american dream. Great tribute girl!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige redifining the word awesome with that tribute to Dusty. This girl is everything


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just realize with Total divas coming in 2 weeks, while we may not get Paige on smackdown, but we are getting her twice on Tuesdays. Hope they show lots of her Wrestlemania experience on it, i fear they won't just cuz she's with AJ and they barely acknowledged their Summerslam match, it was all Bella's. Although now that I think about it AJ was barely in the match so TD won't have to do too much editing of the clips to not include AJ.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Met Paige today at Florida Super Con. My life is complete.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Met Paige today at Florida Super Con. My life is complete.


Congrats dude! Did you got to the Q N A?


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@The Regent Alien. What is the name of her first cat? Does she have any other pets?


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Congrats dude! Did you got to the Q N A?


Thanks! Yeah, but I got there kinda late LOL, and only saw the last 3 or 4 questions asked by fans. One guy fake-proposed to her, and she replied something like, "Well, where's my ring?" :lol

One employee mentioned in passing that her line for photo ops was the longest line of the day. Paige got those supporters!

After the hug I gave her, and the photo we took, I was like.....

:sodone


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, but I got there kinda late LOL, and only saw the last 3 or 4 questions asked by fans. One guy fake-proposed to her, and she replied something like, "Well, where's my ring?" :lol
> 
> One employee mentioned in passing that her line for photo ops was the longest line of the day. Paige got those supporters!
> 
> ...


I have never been jealous of a poster on this site.... until now


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@DanTheMan_89 You're so lucky


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Met Paige today at Florida Super Con. My life is complete.


Congrats.

But you'll understand if I crop you out of the pic right? lol


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Congrats.
> 
> But you'll understand if I crop you out of the pic right? lol


Fair enough by me lol. But she'll be missing an arm.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

One armed Paige is still 10/10.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mqwar said:


> @The Regent Alien. What is the name of her first cat? Does she have any other pets?


Shes got 3 cats total and one dog that shes sees every once and a while.

A dog named sooki. And 3 cats. A siamese named mishy and two tuxedo cats
named jovi and the new 1 named dusty. And congrats to dan the man.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Paige and jason mewes. Hey jason you have got contacts. Get her in 
a role in kevin smiths next film. I know hes doing mallrats 2.

Paige in a kevin smith film would own!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkiOJSbsPXY
9 Minutes 12 seconds. Hear that mr skaff!!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Met Paige today at Florida Super Con. My life is complete.


You basically got to first 1st base....I mean that tongue is like right next to you.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Good lord. Her ass at the end when she's standing...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


>


This is more than i can take! God damn, she is so very sexy!!!


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

GIFS!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well, fuck my life, this woman is too hot










:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope she returns to raw on monday with a vengeance!!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Paige with mathilda!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Freeway.86 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> GIFS!!


In the words of Kurt Wagner: MEIN GOTT!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some paige vines.. Adorable and steamy!!!
blob:https%3A//vine.co/730f5fb6-7d1b-45dd-90c2-610429c9bda1
blob:https%3A//vine.co/7643e121-d59c-449e-aa68-28f3387d54ef


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Those aren't working for me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Freeway.86 said:


> GIFS!!


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Some paige vines.. Adorable and steamy!!!
> blob:https%3A//vine.co/730f5fb6-7d1b-45dd-90c2-610429c9bda1
> blob:https%3A//vine.co/7643e121-d59c-449e-aa68-28f3387d54ef


Yeah can we get better links?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Well, fuck my life, this woman is too hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish she would just break the internet already.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Freeway.86 said:


> Yeah can we get better links?


Sorry about that. Heres a link to the twitter and scroll down.
And you wil see them Plus some new ones. The one of paige playing the video
game.

I want that entire video.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/WeWantPaige?src=hash


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> I wish she would just break the internet already.


Like post a lingerie pic? I think she may be leaning to that. Tease for a while and then bam. Also who knows what total divas brings.


----------



## BioHizzle (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Look up WWE Gang Beasts and you'll find that video, I can't post a link because I don't have enough post in other forums lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Like post a lingerie pic? I think she may be leaning to that.


It seems like it's going in that direction. Damn that kevin skaff


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> My god look at the cute little footsies of paige!!!


 @Chrome


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Paige looking great as ever. But some cropping is highly highly in order!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


































































Yup. (Y)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Breaks faces.
Breaks the internet.
Breaks hearts.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Dat incredible ass ...


----------



## Paige 3 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is really a guy...


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Damn dis goil rawks!!!


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdTGdx-g3Zk&app=desktop

Probably already been posted but part of her Supercon QnA i had yet to see. Wish her haters would watch this cuz she basically addresses every critique they have of her, she admits she's watered down in her moveset and says she is well aware she says "This is My House" a bit much and even apologizes for the "frenemies" angle. At least Paige can admit to these sort of things and can joke about them later.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Only if she actually ripped that top off...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



alex1997 said:


> Only if she actually ripped that top off...


 The internet would crash


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> The internet would crash


So would my heart :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its not just her sexy looks that are just an attraction. I love her just inherit silliness
and sense of fun. And pure zest for life. This girl knows how to live life!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Evenflow. (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I will always think that red attire looked best on her.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wish you guys would start posting in the Paige group discussion...It's been dead there and it's about time we should make the most of talking there since anytime she gets praised here people say we're overrating her or something


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like black attire most. it's live up her "mysterious raven haired lady" character she was in FCW/NXT. she never been referred as ever since she became full time main roster diva.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her eyes [One of many things about her] are so hypnotic!!!


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Sweettre15 said:


> I wish you guys would start posting in the Paige group discussion...It's been dead there and it's about time we should make the most of talking there since anytime she gets praised here people say we're overrating her or something


Yeah we have to respect different opinions, but they don't apparently.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Yeah we have to respect different opinions, but they don't apparently.


Which is why they shouldn't be suprised when those hate threads get shut down


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Sweettre15 said:


> I wish you guys would start posting in the Paige group discussion...It's been dead there and it's about time we should make the most of talking there since anytime she gets praised here people say we're overrating her or something


people react about posts her when some glorify her as the best thing since slice bread which tends to rub the wrong way which in response is why she gets the quote unquote hate from members here.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> people react about posts her when some glorify her as the best thing since slice bread which tends to rub the wrong way which in response is why she gets the quote unquote hate from members here.


Some say that but honestly I haven't seen anyone rave about her like that in months yet I still see hate train threads...Anyway, we could easily make the Paige group a fun place like this thread is


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Sweettre15 said:


> Some say that but honestly I haven't seen anyone rave about her like that in months yet I still see hate train threads...Anyway, we could easily make the Paige group a fun place like this thread is


 The hate come from the many topics about her. Those things rub people the wrong way.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEESSSSUUUUSSS!!!!!!!!...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEESSSSUUUUSSS!!!!!!!!...


Luckiest person ever= whoever took this photo.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is kevin in LA with her????? A.K.A The luckiest somebitch in the multiverse!!!
Landing her is far better than winning the powerball lottery!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Paige doing a Make-A-Wish?

That kid looks excited.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im not going to lie. I legit miss aj lee!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Why is Paige in LA? is she with Kevin? he is such a lucky bastard


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Why is Paige in LA? is she with Kevin? he is such a lucky bastard


 probably doing promo for Summerslam


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOR6AEJpor4


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Why is Paige in LA? is she with Kevin? he is such a lucky bastard


iirc she lives in LA now


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

LA Woman By-The Doors.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3jf9_rua5Q
Randy Newman- I Iove L.A.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b5LzCOc98E


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOFmsdjYgv4


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Brand new paige action figure!! In the words of AC/DC!!
Shes...BACK IN BLACK!!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Why is Paige in LA? is she with Kevin? he is such a lucky bastard


Think she might be doing a commercial for 2K16. Rollins is there right now doing the same thing. Probably doing stuff for TD too. Kevin may be there with her, I dunno



tommo010 said:


> iirc she lives in LA now


Nope, lives in the centre of Orlando still


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Nope, lives in the centre of Orlando still


I recall her looking at or getting an apartment in LA maybe she has one as a west coast residence :draper2


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> I recall her looking at or getting an apartment in LA maybe she has one as a west coast residence :draper2


She mentioned moving to LA on total divas but that was back when she was with Bradley, now she lives with Kevin and a roommate in Orlando


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige must be doing promo work for WWE in LA


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> I recall her looking at or getting an apartment in LA maybe she has one as a west coast residence :draper2


She was looking with Bradley (supposedly, I think that may have been a worked relationship given that she's apparently been with Kevin since Halloween last year) but lives in Orlando now. Wouldn't be too shocked if she moved at some point though; she's got lots of friends over in LA (including Joey Ryan and Ricochet which I love), and Kevin's not too tied down to Orlando, the band are from there but he's not an original member and from Minnesota, and they do all there recording in Colorado anyway.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige bit through her tongue today in Pittsburgh. Wonder what her next selfie will be like?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige bit through her tongue today in Pittsburgh. Wonder what her next selfie will be like?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


So Hot. The second pic is just a full pic of the one from last week but todays pic had me like:surprise:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Ive done that before. I did it stupidly whilst doing something
simple as eating. And it hurts like a mother.

Or even worse biting the inner cheek. I hope it does not affect her speech. Heal up girl.
And sexy ass pics there. God life is not fair!!!!!!!!

NOTE.
[1]Grow scruffy looking beard.
[2]Cover myself in tats.
[3]Learn to play only 3 chords on a guitar.

And ill be set.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And by the time you do all that, she'll have grown out of that phase. lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


>


Miss her old ring gear


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

DAT ASS AND DAT SMILE!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Wonder what her next selfie will be like?


 something that will have us drooling for more


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


Holy fuck; this woman is going to kill me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFjYrwQ5LMU


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Paige is going to be on E's Hollywood Cycle after Total Divas airs tonight.

Pretty nice for her that she's getting more appearances in mainstream media


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Sweettre15 said:


> So Paige is going to be on E's Hollywood Cycle after Total Divas airs tonight.
> 
> Pretty nice for her that she's getting more appearances in mainstream media


I don't think she's gonna be on it, she was just in LA for promotional stuff and met some of the stars there since they are all part of the E! family. If she is gonna be on the show it definitely wouldn't be the episode that airs tonight since she was there only last week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> I don't think she's gonna be on it, she was just in LA for promotional stuff and met some of the stars there since they are all part of the E! family. If she is gonna be on the show it definitely wouldn't be the episode that airs tonight since she was there only last week.


I dunno, the tweet seems to suggest it's tonight https://twitter.com/HollywoodCycle/status/620987391772225536


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I dunno, the tweet seems to suggest it's tonight https://twitter.com/HollywoodCycle/status/620987391772225536


You might be right, I just interpreted it as Hollywood cycle airs tonight after Total Divas, here are two stars of the respective shows. The picture was only taken last week, I doubt footage filmed last week would already be in an episode airing tonight, but who knows I could be way off the mark.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here's a Paige/Becky Lynch gif for you guys to celebrate the reunion on Monday:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









:done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


>


 lol even Alicia is blown away by Paige's presence


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Tan skin does not look right on paige. NO PALE ALL FAIL!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Tan skin does not look right on paige. NO PALE ALL FAIL!!!












Maybe it's just a filter but regardless, I still think she'd look :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1 with a tan.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BORT said:


> Maybe it's just a filter but regardless, I still think she'd look :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1 with a tan.


A spray tan wouldn't look good on her. A natural tan would make her hotter and I don't know if we could handle that lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BORT said:


> Maybe it's just a filter but regardless, I still think she'd look :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1 with a tan.


My avi. Probably one of my favorite pics of her of all time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige getting that spray tan wasent right im glad she washed it off


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> lol even Alicia is blown away by Paige's presence


Jesus H. Christ; I'm fucking dead.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Jesus H. Christ; I'm fucking dead.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> :done


kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



FourthHorsemen said:


>


Becky :banderas

Paige looking good too of course


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



FourthHorsemen said:


>


It sucks that Charlotte inherited her dad's elastic skin. She's actually not a bad looking woman.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The girls did great tonight!!! Proud of all those 3 and sasha banks.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*











Don't know if this was posted before but.....Damn, yo.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Swerved is worth checking out this week. Trust me.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Swerved is worth checking out this week. Trust me.


 I saw it


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> I saw it



I saw pokies.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> I saw pokies.


 the naomi prank was funny but the axel one was better


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


 Her expression when you don't call her back


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Her expression when you don't call her back


Let's face it every guy is calling her back lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sasha banks i like you. But next weeks raw. Its your turn to tap!!!!


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Sasha banks i like you. But next weeks raw. Its your turn to tap!!!!


Becky is getting the win next week if they go tag route with them again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


>


 camel toe Paige


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol, I noticed that too. But I think it's just the jeans.


Also... boobs.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Lol, I noticed that too. But I think it's just the jeans.
> 
> 
> Also... boobs.


How about Dat tongue :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> Lol, I noticed that too. But I think it's just the jeans.


 How could you not notice it?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Becky is getting the win next week if they go tag route with them again.


Wouldnt mind seeing bex win next week. But i just dont want every diva match to be tag matches. I think we should also be getting some 1-on-1 stuff as well.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looked hot in her hall of fame dress. I will say it again Kevin Skaff you lucky bastard


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige looked hot in her hall of fame dress. I will say it again Kevin Skaff you lucky bastard


To me kevin just looked bored there. Like he wanted to be some place/somewhere else. And yes i agree she looked amazing!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> To me kevin just looked bored there. Like he wanted to be some place/somewhere else. And yes i agree she looked amazing!!!


He obviously doesnt know anyone in WWE so maybe he felt out of place. I dont think he was bored


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> He obviously doesnt know anyone in WWE so maybe he felt out of place. I dont think he was bored


Hes good friends with seth rollins.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Hes good friends with seth rollins.


And Summer Rae. I actually suspect that she's the one he met on Tinder before Paige in that interview when they said they first met; aren't many other single women in the locker room, even less who are into that style of music/man. Summer seems the only option


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I remember those 2 awesome vines of those two [Paige/summer] in their car jamming to stick to your guns.
And heres a scene from the up-coming episode of total divas.

.Total Divas Season 4, Episode 4 Clip: Paige tries to bail on her car ride with Alicia .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pcSI6SNr2E


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shes got the most expressive face out of all the divas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Total Divas Season 4, Episode 4 Clip: Paige tries to bail on her car ride with Alicia .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pcSI6SNr2E


 I kinda agree with Alicia on what she said in the clip


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://shop.wwe.com/Paige/paige,default,sc.html
The shirt has finally arrived


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> http://shop.wwe.com/Paige/paige,default,sc.html
> The shirt has finally arrived











*Added to your post.* aige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

WANT IT!!!!!...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hopefully Paige wins tonight


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige in the new trailer for 2k16 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8c_eH81o8I


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Looks great. And when are we going to see the trailer to santas little helper?
Im really intrigued to see paiges acting skills.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shes shown as divas champion on/in that trailer??? Could it be paige is getting the divas title???


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love Paige's new t shirt this is her house


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Now all we need is the leather jackets. And wwe should make them unisex.
And in different sizes.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Shes shown as divas champion on/in that trailer??? Could it be paige is getting the divas title???


They listed past accomplishments for all of them.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Shes shown as divas champion on/in that trailer??? Could it be paige is getting the divas title???


It says Diva's champion then the 2 dates she won it underneath just like it does for Finn Balor as NxT Champ, Ambrose for US title and Bryan's 3 WHC wins


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Should of known to not get my hopes up!!!! I just want it so bad.
And i cannot wait until austins podcast next week.

Austin and paige together. Now thats a dream pairing!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She could have my house, I don't care


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Next week after Raw


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> She could have my house, I don't care


My entire housing division/complex!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

After Paige match at recent Raw. I decide to stop caring about Divas Revolution angle until she get fair booking. I don't know why they make old divas look weak for the sake of make newbie look strong. until then it's just a bathroom break for me. in fact I don't care them much at first place since out of 9 divas Paige is only one I actually care about. Becky and Alicia were cool too but not enough for help my butthurt.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> After Paige match at recent Raw. I decide to stop caring about Divas Revolution angle until she get fair booking. I don't know why they make old divas look weak for the sake of make newbie look strong. until then it's just a bathroom break for me. in fact I don't care them much at first place since out of 9 divas Paige is only one I actually care about. Becky and Alicia were cool too but not enough for help my butthurt.


I do agree that Paige needs to start getting some wins because she's been losing a lot lately, but right now getting over Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte is more important. Paige is the only one on her team who can take the loss right now.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I expect paige to be getting some wins after the new girls have been established.
Plus paige knows for now its the right thing to do. But i hope shes not going into jobber mode.

Shes way to damn good for that!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

An interesting article about paiges up-coming interview on austins podcast.
Man my favorite diva and my favorite from the attitude era together. Ill be marking out even more.

Here it is>>http://whatculture.com/wwe/10-questions-steve-austin-must-ask-paige-on-wwe-network-podcast.php


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I expect paige to be getting some wins after the new girls have been established.
> Plus paige knows for now its the right thing to do. But i hope shes not going into jobber mode.
> 
> Shes way to damn good for that!!!!


I'd expect her to be picking up a win next RAW with the podcast following.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Like I know it sounds counter productive because you build them up, but I think it makes sense for Paige to beat Sasha soon, before Summerslam even. Last 2 weeks you've established that Sasha can hang with Paige, now establish how good Paige is in Kayfabe and instead of having Sasha take her spot on the scale, show the two girls as on the same level. I mean think about it, Sasha can beat Paige clean, she's shown that she can hang. How is a loss going to diminish that? And more importantly, what other wins in this division right now can establish her further. Brie is a jobber, so is Alicia. Tamina and Naomi are on her team, and currently not that highly ranked anyway. The other NXT girls aren't yet established in stone and them losing to Sasha just hurts their progress. The only other girl Sasha can beat is Nikki which will establish her as top dog, which shouldn't happen yet.

To put it simply Sasha has already been established. One loss won't hurt her, and I believe may actually push her further. You re-demonstrate how good Paige is, you re-demonstrate how big Sasha's two wins are against her. There is no shame in Sasha losing to Paige, it just says these are two girls looking to take the top, who can both beat each other. Who are both equals.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige should not be losing to Sasha Banks she should be beating her


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## StiffChairShot (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not enough pics of her early career when she was indy wrestling.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Breh she was underaged then.:rockwut


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



StiffChairShot said:


> Not enough pics of her early career when she was indy wrestling.


Uhm....... You do realise she wasn't 18 around that time right?
:taker


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If what they said on Total Diva's is true and the whole Stripper thing is Paiges' second strike, what was her first? I really don't remember her being in toruble before. And its petty as fuck for WWE to give her a strike over the Lap Dance thing, she literally did nothing wrong.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2B1zutxkiQ


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



StiffChairShot said:


> Not enough pics of her early career when she was indy wrestling.


She was a teenager when she was on the indys pics of her then wouldnt be appropriate for peoples comments on here


----------



## StiffChairShot (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Envy said:


> Breh she was underaged then.:rockwut


Why does that matter? I am not asking for nudes, or planning to have sex with her by going back in time. I simply have not seen many of her indy pictures and would like to see more. 

I am not on this thread to creep on women like almost everyone else.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Envy said:


> Breh she was underaged then.:rockwut


It's not porn.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> It's not porn.


:trips7


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



FourthHorsemen said:


> :trips7


A picture of someone under 18 isn't illegal. The guy was getting criticized like it was and I defended him. Big deal. Feel free to post another smart ass emoticon if you wish but it doesn't change the point.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> It's not porn.


I know it's not, but it's still forum rules.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Ah ok. I just thought people were insinuating it was illegal somehow.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wonder if they are going to postpone her stone cold interview. In favor of
a rowdy roddy pipper tribute special. I kinda want both.


----------



## StiffChairShot (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's illegal to post images of wrestlers in the indy circuit before they turned 18, and were part of a public performance? Really? As Jim Ross would say:

" Who made that rule!?!? " 

( It's asinine )


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seriously. I understand it's a rule, but it makes no sense.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I wonder if they are going to postpone her stone cold interview. In favor of
> a rowdy roddy pipper tribute special. I kinda want both.


She and Austin are still hyping it up as happening on Monday after Raw.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is on Stone Cold's podcast tonight after Raw thats a big deal for her considering out of the divas she was chosen. She is gonna put herself over big time and also her family


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

























Full Video of the SCSA Podcast (not official WWE):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3W2cTOuq5c

Full Audio of the SCSA Podcast (not official WWE):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f465aY6IuNM

aige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

*Did Paige get a boobjob?*

Looks like Paige got a boobjob. She did the right choice because she looked incredibly underage.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Did Paige get a boobjob?*

Every Diva has too.

I dread the day Sash gets them "Snoop Dogg has got a fking boobjob" indeed :cry


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Did Paige get a boobjob?*

Perks of working in the WWE.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Did Paige get a boobjob?*



Braylyt said:


> Every Diva has too.


aj never got one and she was the biggest female star in wwe since lita/trish

brie bella hasn't got one despite her twin sister getting one

stacy kiebler didn't get one until she had long left wwe

and yes its pretty noticeable has paige has gotten "bigger" during her month or so off recently


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She didn't get a boob job smh.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

BoobJob? No she's still growing up. She might be a late bloomer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is exclusively wearing pushup bras.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She put on a little weight in that area is all.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> She put on a little weight in that area is all.


And her ass too! I bet she loves American food lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hopefully she hasn't stooped so low as to get fake tits... though it is hard to say at this point since most pictures look like more than a push up bra. So much for being "different" than the other divas. 

Why is the WWE culture still stuck in the 90s in so many ways. Many have moved beyond the plastic phase but sadly not a lot in wrestling. I just don't get it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kabraxal said:


> Hopefully she hasn't stooped so low as to get fake tits... though it is hard to say at this point since most pictures look like more than a push up bra. So much for being "different" than the other divas.
> 
> Why is the WWE culture still stuck in the 90s in so many ways. Many have moved beyond the plastic phase but sadly not a lot in wrestling. I just don't get it.


Its a push up bra. Not only did Paige confirm that on twitter but you can see in her pics without it the noticeable difference. Also its impossible to get a boob job and still wrestle. It takes months before you can do physical activity. It seems with the new TE gig the company wants her to flaunt her cleavage with a push up more often.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Its a push up bra. Not only did Paige confirm that on twitter but you can see in her pics without it the noticeable difference. Also its impossible to get a boob job and still wrestle. It takes months before you can do physical activity. It seems with the new TE gig the company wants her to flaunt her cleavage with a push up more often.


I haven't been paying attention to twitter lately and only see her in clips from shows or some pics here. Honestly, it's her life so she can do whatever she wants. Just living through the 90s and the extremely sick mindset regardling "image" has me on edge when it comes to people doing things like that. 

At least she isn't afraid to be herself in most ways though. Can't believe people are ragging on her for the podcast when all I saw was her being her. She's young and goofy people. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kabraxal said:


> Hopefully she hasn't stooped so low as to get fake tits...


She didn't. Push up + weight gain is all. I think they naturally got a little bigger and she decided to accentuate it.

That being said, I don't consider a woman getting a boobjob to be "stooping so low". It's their body and not that big of a deal.



Kabraxal said:


> Can't believe people are ragging on her for the podcast when all I saw was her being her.


Most aren't. The reaction online is overwhelmingly positive outside of smark central here.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kabraxal said:


> I haven't been paying attention to twitter lately and only see her in clips from shows or some pics here. Honestly, it's her life so she can do whatever she wants. Just living through the 90s and the extremely sick mindset regardling "image" has me on edge when it comes to people doing things like that.
> 
> At least she isn't afraid to be herself in most ways though. Can't believe people are ragging on her for the podcast when all I saw was her being her. She's young and goofy people. Nothing wrong with that.


Yeah she posted the day after the TE premiere that she had a secret that its just a really good push up bra, As for the people ragging on her for the podcast its literally the same posters that crap on her for everything she does. Paige could save a bunch of people from a burning building and people will still find a way to complain about it. The majority consensus has been very positive feedback from the casuals and that all that really matters.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> She didn't. Push up + weight gain is all. I think they naturally got a little bigger and she decided to accentuate it.
> 
> That being said, I don't consider a woman getting a boobjob to be "stooping so low". It's their body and not that big of a deal.
> 
> ...


Cutting into your body just to "look better" just bothers me. I won't stop someone from doing it, but I also will look at them differently from then on. Especially when you already look like Paige. Why the hell screw with that?

And again, haven't been on twitter much and only saw the reactions from people here and on another forum... which seems to be as bad as this one has gotten lately. It's more "IWC" v "Vince White Knights/Shills" everywhere <_<


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kabraxal said:


> Cutting into your body just to "look better" just bothers me. I won't stop someone from doing it, but I also will look at them differently from then on. Especially when you already look like Paige. Why the hell screw with that?
> 
> And again, haven't been on twitter much and only saw the reactions from people here and on another forum... which seems to be as bad as this one has gotten lately. It's more "IWC" v "Vince White Knights/Shills" everywhere <_<


It honestly seems like a lot of people are jealous or upset with the fact that Paige is a bigger star than some of the people they mark for. So they make it their lifelong goal to fault her and magnify everything she does. Anyways back to pics and gifs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Anyways back to pics and gifs


God, this woman is amazing.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not gonna lie PAige & Brie look cute together


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige buns <3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


The second pic is her saying "Yes i'm hot" >


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's sexy and we know it


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I miss seeing paige on smackdown.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Love it! :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

































_*You welcome and god bless.*_ aige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Leon Knuckles said:


> And her ass too! I bet she loves American food lol.


Her ass has become her best asset no pun intended . She's certainly worked on getting thicker and she looks even better than previously. It's a shame we keep getting rejoiners trashing her looks and talent over and over again with new threads after they get humbled. She looks great though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kabraxal said:


> Hopefully she hasn't stooped so low as to get fake tits... though it is hard to say at this point since most pictures look like more than a push up bra. So much for being "different" than the other divas.
> 
> Why is the WWE culture still stuck in the 90s in so many ways. Many have moved beyond the plastic phase but sadly not a lot in wrestling. I just don't get it.


THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH FAKE TITS!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I really can't believe this fake boobs thing is even a discussion can you guy's not even tell the difference between a push up bra and surgery :bean


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Leon Knuckles said:


> THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH FAKE TITS!


You are free to like them. I just happen to not like them and will make judgments accordingly.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Honestly was one of my favorite raw moments for Paige. I don't know why but that moment when she won in England and the way the crowd popped it was just plain electric. really a cool site at the time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iQMwM-N05w


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Where's this from?

Also because she looks beautiful here. Then again she always looks beautiful 










p.s-Also disproving anyone stupid enough to think she got fake boobs; still very nice but not massive. Not that I personally care that much anyway


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So hot she can burn fire!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Where's this from?


 Google


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige's twitter right now; seemingly on a one woman mission to give every man a heart attack with her...racy exchanges with Zahra and her hot mate from Orlando. 

Oh and Scott Hall apparently wants to spank her for it. His words not mine


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just read Hall's comment. Kinda pervy and gross.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

post the tweet that y'all speak of


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/SCOTTHALLNWO/status/630078047643938816


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

don't blame him


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To be fair, he is friends with her, and it's far from the first time he's been putting the moves on diva's on twitter (Summer and Paige actually respond in kind), so seems like an inside joke. Doubt Paige is bothered; hell, she caught Jerry staring at her bum and responded by tweeting a pic staring at his, AND has spent all day insinuating lesbian relations with her female friends.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

DA BAD GUY MANG!!!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/630235258680508417

Paige coming to Scott Hall's defence, then killing every man off by saying she likes to be spanked.....Yeah I think I'm just about dead now


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She loves to keep jaws dropping!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige shutting down those white knights. :lel


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/630235258680508417
> 
> Paige coming to Scott Hall's defence, then killing every man off by saying she likes to be spanked.....Yeah I think I'm just about dead now


She literally does not give 2 f### about what she says. If it comes to her mind shes saying it. Shes so real and doesn't fear of getting trouble for what she says which could be bad and good at times.



PaigeLover said:


>


 :grin2: love that


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Arnold Schwarzenegger- "so what are you going to be doing"
Paige- "Im staring at it, I get to be the one staring at his package"


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger- "so what are you going to be doing"
> Paige- "Im staring at it, I get to be the one staring at his package"


When did she say this?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> When did she say this?


WWE network this week in wwe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/630235258680508417
> 
> Paige coming to Scott Hall's defence, then killing every man off by saying she likes to be spanked.....Yeah I think I'm just about dead now


She know what kind of person Scott Hall actually is. which most of us might not know. that's why she is not bothered.

Talk about that. it seem Paige has so many insider friends. Doubt Hall would make a joke with other divas(beside Summer or fews)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> She know what kind of person Scott Hall actually is. which most of us might not know. that's why she is not bothered.
> 
> Talk about that. it seem Paige has so many insider friends. Doubt Hall would make a joke with other divas(beside Summer or fews)


He actually jokes with all the women, only Paige and Summer give it credence though


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

PAIGECHICKAWOWOW!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah, this happened


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

so perfect


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think I come to this thread more often than any others.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That pic is life....


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Yeah, this happened


What did she say on this picture though. >


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Yeah, this happened


God, that ass is so fucking perfect.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Dr. Middy said:


>


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Yeah, this happened


God I wish this wasn't the PG era ATM. You just KNOW there's this sexual beast just wanting to come out in Paige. She's hot and she fuckin _knows_ it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Yeah, this happened


And this marks maybe the 50th time Paige has killed me. Good God. 


BTW, these selfies seems to only come when her Boyfriend is away, which leads me to believe that there are some rather more revealing pictures being taken before or after...take that as you will.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BORT said:


> God I wish this wasn't the PG era ATM. You just KNOW there's this sexual beast just wanting to come out in Paige. She's hot and she fuckin _knows_ it.


Paige belongs in the attitude era.



Caffore said:


> And this marks maybe the 50th time Paige has killed me. Good God.
> 
> 
> BTW, these selfies seems to only come when her Boyfriend is away, which leads me to believe that there are some rather more revealing pictures being taken before or after...take that as you will.


She always takes the sexy selfies on Thursdays too lol. The selfish 23 year old male in me would love to see the more provocative pics but the Paige fan in me knows the trolls would destroy her for it and it may harm her career. The lapdance video caused a crazy uproar having trolls emailing tweeting etc to get Paige fired. Imagine uncensored pics.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige belongs in the attitude era.
> 
> 
> 
> She always takes the sexy selfies on Thursdays too lol. The selfish 23 year old male in me would love to see the more provocative pics but the Paige fan in me knows the trolls would destroy her for it and it may harm her career. The lapdance video caused a crazy uproar having trolls emailing tweeting etc to get Paige fired. Imagine uncensored pics.


Well Thursday is her only ALWAYS day off. She sometimes has to travel Wednesdays or got other stuff going on. 

Oh I 100% want to see the more provocative pics. The selfish 22 year old male in me can't be overthrown. Just in private, not in a place that it can hurt her career. 

And I do imagine that, many times. But imagination only goes so far. One can hope she does some more provocative things though (that don't hurt her of course)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well Thursday is her only ALWAYS day off. She sometimes has to travel Wednesdays or got other stuff going on.
> 
> Oh I 100% want to see the more provocative pics. The selfish 22 year old male in me can't be overthrown. Just in private, not in a place that it can hurt her career.
> 
> And I do imagine that, many times. But imagination only goes so far. One can hope she does some more provocative things though (that don't hurt her of course)


Hopefully WWE allows her to do maxim and fhm. In a perfect world playboy but the Internet would of course explode.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Hopefully WWE allows her to do maxim and fhm. In a perfect world playboy but the Internet would of course explode.


Maybe stuff after WWE...I can dream right?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Hopefully WWE allows her to do maxim and fhm. In a perfect world playboy but the Internet would of course explode.


 the net would explode and so would every paige fan


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Maybe stuff after WWE...I can dream right?





PaigeLover said:


> the net would explode and so would every paige fan


I honestly think she will do a outside provocative shoot sooner rather than later. The WWE will exploit her while she's a hot commodity. It's good business.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Fair question: Who the hell is taking all these pics of her in many of the selfies?

Doubt it would be Kevin himself.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Fair question: Who the hell is taking all these pics of her in many of the selfies?
> 
> Doubt it would be Kevin himself.


She is. She's using two mirrors to take the selfies with her phone.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Pics of paige and lita together.
















Paige/Lita theme mash-up!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2wiNFBn8jg


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Yeah, this happened


*Normally I don't have a sexual attraction to Paige but good god this selfie!!!* :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has us in the palm of her hands with her selfies


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She took that pic down from her instagram.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> She took that pic down from her instagram.


Why? Did wwe tell her to? I mean I have seen pics much more provocative than that from other divas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> She took that pic down from her instagram.


 Hopefully she's does something better:grin2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Hopefully she's does something better:grin2:


If wwe told her to take it down she may not be allowed to.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> If wwe told her to take it down she may not be allowed to.


It would be cool if she used Periscope that would be much better


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> It would be cool if she used Periscope that would be much better


She probably just took it down herself because she was getting some very creepy comments. She should make a snapchat


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She probably just took it down herself because she was getting some very creepy comments. She should make a snapchat


 I think her pany pics get more nasty/pervy comments imo. Snapchat,Periscopes or ig vids would do for me :grin2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> I think her pany pics get more nasty/pervy comments imo. Snapchat,Periscopes or ig vids would do for me :grin2:


Well yes; The more the merrier lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Kevin Skaff should do this









Once she's single I'll do the honors


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think paige should start up a youtube channel.
And post video q and a sessions and life in the day of stuff. Like eve torres did long ago.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm guessing it's comments shit. I mean this picture of her literally in her underwear is still up https://instagram.com/p/4Nxvy-xpuq/. And I doubt it's boyfriend heat because, well why the fuck would he be angry he get's to have that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige's 23rd birthday is on Monday lets hope Raw has her win a match


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

















https://instagram.com/p/6aOPj5MmzA/


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Happy birthday to paige!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









I wonder if they will bring-up/say anything about it being her b-day on raw tonight???!!...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Happy B-day Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hey WWE this would make a wonderful b-day gift!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Happy 23rd birthday to Paige I hope she has a great day

I feel like ive watched her grow as I saw her documentary when she was 18 and she got signed and then turned 19 before moving to America and then last year she won the divas title on her 22nd birthday. I wonder what 23 holds for her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

P.C.B.. T.C.B!!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige in a bikini in upcoming episodes for total divas anyone have any gifs from the previews lol?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige in a bikini in upcoming episodes for total divas anyone have any gifs from the previews lol?


What was the preview? Heard stuff about the engagement thing and a wedding dress on twitter.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> What was the preview? Heard stuff about the engagement thing and a wedding dress on twitter.


At the end of today's episode which BTW was the worst episode this season. No wedding dress just a tiara. The way the previews are seems like she gets talked out of it or its just a joke.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> At the end of today's episode which BTW was the worst episode this season. No wedding dress just a tiara. The way the previews are seems like she gets talked out of it or its just a joke.


The way the description of the episode, it seems like Paige is fucking with Kevin as a test

"Elsewhere, Paige confronts her trust issues by testing Kevin" http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/total-divas/episodes/551446/


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> The way the description of the episode, it seems like Paige is fucking with Kevin as a test
> 
> "Elsewhere, Paige confronts her trust issues by testing Kevin" http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/total-divas/episodes/551446/


No the preview wasn't for next episode it was a midseason preview. That episode with the bikini and engagement is not for next week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Somewhere here there is a cake, but I can't find it


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> No the preview wasn't for next episode it was a midseason preview. That episode with the bikini and engagement is not for next week.


Midseason preview at 7 episodes? The fuck?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Midseason preview at 7 episodes? The fuck?


Started with "still to come this season" showed Paige in a bikini, Paige fighting with Cameron (strike one) Paige possibly getting engaged and trying on a wedding tiara with a bikini on (lol).


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Started with "still to come this season" showed Paige in a bikini, Paige fighting with Cameron (strike one) Paige possibly getting engaged and trying on a wedding tiara with a bikini on (lol).


hmmm, fighting as in a proper fight btw? 

And the Bikini's will be last episode


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> hmmm, fighting as in a proper fight btw?
> 
> And the Bikini's will be last episode


At the performance center while training. I hope someone post the video.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> At the performance center while training. I hope someone post the video.


Just seen it now to see what's up. Yeah Bikini's should be great, engagement is totally staged (never seen her with that ring apart from here, and it's all for the "you shouldn't do it" shtick) fight should be interesting. Also seemingly Paige is a major focus of the last 3 episodes


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not sure about Paige being engaged, we know for a fact they're still together so whatever the issue of the episode clearly gets resolved. But also when Kevin won an award recently he thanked his "girlfriend", it was a candid moment so I highly doubt he was thinking "oh I can't say fiance for risk of spoiling Total Divas" and girlfriend was the term that came to mind.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Just seen it now to see what's up. Yeah Bikini's should be great, engagement is totally staged (never seen her with that ring apart from here, and it's all for the "you shouldn't do it" shtick) fight should be interesting. Also seemingly Paige is a major focus of the last 3 episodes


You have a link to a preview clip?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> You have a link?


http://learnfree.me/cig/dshop.php?file=x326z16 17:35

BTW, more proof that it's a fake out; not only wasn't she wearing it before Mexico, she wasn't wearing the ring at Mexico either; loads of pictures of her out without it there


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OK, Paige doing periscope via her mate @saulenti. Not seen it yet but I know she announced she was getting new gear for summerslam. Coming back in a few minutes apparently


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige potentially doing a "cribs" like show on Periscope after SS


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> http://learnfree.me/cig/dshop.php?file=x326z16 17:35
> 
> BTW, more proof that it's a fake out; not only wasn't she wearing it before Mexico, she wasn't wearing the ring at Mexico either; loads of pictures of her out without it there


Videos been deleted


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Doddsy_V1 said:


> Videos been deleted


Well then fuck


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## hunter mr (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

i love wwe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

appreciate that HBK3:16


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


I want a piece of that!!!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










:x:x


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Guys, I need a moment, she is so hot I'm gonna cry


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Guys, I need a moment, she is so hot I'm gonna cry


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

ABS-SOLUTELY HOT!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

































_*Yeah, yeah enjoy Paige fans. *_


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Guys, I need a moment, she is so hot I'm gonna cry


OMG


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

YUM!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

















_*Paige got a new shirt made and only T shirts like this one will only be sold at Tilly's.*_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Another paige shirt i want.
Sexy as fuck man!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Mr J/Puddin paige is whoppin my ass!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lucky sucker!!!! And heres a vid of paige periscoping with friens.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ohMRkTrtKs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Dat ass though


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Dat entire face/body/hair/skin/heart/soul/talent/humility!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Dat ass though


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Lucky sucker!!!! And heres a vid of paige periscoping with friens.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ohMRkTrtKs


Paige Periscope'd her recent Wizard World day too it was quite interesting seeing what goes on behind the scenes there was also a Stephen Amell Cameo she has links on her twitter feed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

















https://www.periscope.tv/w/aKd_KjU1MTUzNzl8NjY2NDUyOTNE1eRmKS6tpDBFmzWY_Wkc6j-5kyobIkZ9Mi-CP_yhLw==
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aKeYfjU1MTUzNzl8NjY3Mjk2ODRGAc3ZqUFn06EfRN7jtO_tLReAnfJzpPJIFv0J0HxrvQ==
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aKeZ2TU1MTUzNzl8NjY3MzQzOTTpdVVvkXktsBF7VswfAVfZVXzzxIh486Rhe95BqKvR6w==
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aKejLzU1MTUzNzl8NjY3NjQ5NDZOoNOFYZiMG6PgEOJusk9mGVMXuoSgA5nXWQU3IwMQDg==
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aKe3FjU1MTUzNzl8NjY4MjgwNzlidkwcVeJ6PiQumzB0uPj9BwUlFt2F1hN89LDW1pVLNA==


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Which one is the Stephen Amell one? Don't want to have to sift through all those vids, limited on time

Edit: nvm, clicked a random one and happened to get lucky :bearo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She is truly a great person. Thursday the way she catered to her fans and signed everything they had even though we were limited to one item was awesome. And she takes the time to have a small conversation with everyone too. Best day of my life


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

IM NEVER GOING TO EVER GET THE CHANCE TO MEET/TALK WITH HER!!!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Man, those boobs lately, all her really, it's too much


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's kind of hot. I do wonder what she'd look like without all the heavy eye make-up though.

Last night at SummerSlam I thought she looked really untoned. Wobbly thighs, thick unmuscular arms. Flat ass too. I cringe everytime she shouts "this is my house" sounds like a drunk old scrag.

Nikki Bella is much hotter. Amazing ass. Fit as all fuck. Muscular but totally feminine. 

Nikki's where it's at! Her entrance never gets old. That booty twisting thing she does and the way she struts down to the ring. Those hips are mesmerizing. So unbelievably hot!

Also, dare I say it, a better wrestler too!


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CptHowdy187 said:


> She's kind of hot. I do wonder what she'd look like without all the heavy eye make-up though.
> 
> Last night at SummerSlam I thought she looked really untoned. Wobbly thighs, thick unmuscular arms. Flat ass too. I cringe everytime she shouts "this is my house" sounds like a drunk old scrag.
> 
> ...


And you're here because......? 

This is clearly a Paige appreciation thread not a mark war so either you can't read or you're a troll. Either way why don't you head on off to the Nikki Bella thread, different strokes for different folks, but no need to bash the one whose thread you're in.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CptHowdy187 said:


> She's kind of hot. I do wonder what she'd look like without all the heavy eye make-up though.
> 
> Last night at SummerSlam I thought she looked really untoned. Wobbly thighs, thick unmuscular arms. Flat ass too. I cringe everytime she shouts "this is my house" sounds like a drunk old scrag.
> 
> ...


I agree with the makeup comment, id love to see her with no makeup on... Or atleast a more natural look, but coming here to talk about Nikki. ut


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CptHowdy187 said:


> She's kind of hot. I do wonder what she'd look like without all the heavy eye make-up though.
> 
> Last night at SummerSlam I thought she looked really untoned. Wobbly thighs, thick unmuscular arms. Flat ass too. I cringe everytime she shouts "this is my house" sounds like a drunk old scrag.
> 
> ...



So fuck off out of the thread then.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She probably just took it down herself because she was getting some very creepy comments. She should make a snapchat


Paige has said a few times since the new year that she gets very very sexually explicit comments on instagram all the time. Apparently even for "normal" pics and would really like to tell all of instagram just a big general "F*** you," but doesn't want to offend her real fans. So yes, it was a reaction to the super pervs and creepers of the world!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I think paige should start up a youtube channel.
> And post video q and a sessions and life in the day of stuff. Like eve torres did long ago.


This would be really cool. But in the meantime, it looks like her periscope will be very close. Also, fortunately she does a TON of interviews and fan panels. So the more organized Q&As would be the interviews & fan panels and the periscope would be the fun, spur of the moment type stuff.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CptHowdy187 said:


> She's kind of hot. I do wonder what she'd look like without all the heavy eye make-up though.
> 
> Last night at SummerSlam I thought she looked really untoned. Wobbly thighs, thick unmuscular arms. Flat ass too. I cringe everytime she shouts "this is my house" sounds like a drunk old scrag.
> 
> ...


Hi nikki


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is pissed!!!! And rightfully so!!!!
https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/636011735586111488


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige is pissed!!!! And rightfully so!!!!
> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/636011735586111488


regent what did the tweet say ? It was deleted before i could read it and iv'e been looking all morning to try and find it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@PUNKY
Paige tweeted the following but quickly deleted it:

“You helped us create change and then did your best to disrespect. Niceeeee jobbbbbbbb!”



Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/paige-team-b...eactions-at-last-nights-wwe-raw#ixzz3jqEaUbXe


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I was so happy with the Brooklyn crowd all weekend long up until the Divas match on RAW. They completely crapped all over it before they even got a chance to do the finish.

Between the wave and the "We Are Awesome" chants (which I still find obnoxious as hell from the post-WM31 crowd), I was disgusted and embarrassed for the ladies, the Bellas included.

Every one of the divas involved have a right to be pissed off. Didn't help that the MizTV segment right before felt awkward at times. They even made Becky out to look like the ditz of the group. SMH


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Round 2 with Paige.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Love push up bras


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This woman


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Love push up bras


Regardless of push up bras, those boobs legitimately got bigger somehow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Regardless of push up bras, those boobs legitimately got bigger somehow.


Unless she got surgery while filming her movie, push up bras are the only explanation. That ir been a really, really late bloomer


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Love push up bras


God this woman is amazing


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Unless she got surgery while filming her movie, push up bras are the only explanation. That ir been a really, really late bloomer


If she had surgery she'd be out for about 6 months while it healed properly. It's just a really good push up bra on breasts that weren't that small to begin with


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's merely a push-up bra, nothing else. Trust me, I met her again in person last week, and they weren't "as noticeable" as that TE finale pic. Very nice still, but not "standout." :lol


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Unless she got surgery while filming her movie, push up bras are the only explanation.


Not really. Slight weight gain would explain it easily enough.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Unless she got surgery while filming her movie, push up bras are the only explanation. That ir been a really, really late bloomer


You guys know there's such a thing as padded push up bras that can make her bust size up to 3 cups bigger, save some cash and take your girlfriend to victorias secret at the mall and see what type bras they have. 

richyque approves :wink2:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


I want that shirt brehs!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Envy said:


> I want that shirt brehs!


Don't blame ya


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/VickyLynn_MN/status/637419280833757184

Islesfan getting called out in the comments :what :confused


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Bearodactyl said:


> https://twitter.com/VickyLynn_MN/status/637419280833757184
> 
> Islesfan getting called out in the comments :what :confused


Lol wtf is that haha


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Lol wtf is that haha


Isn't that Kevin Skaff's dad?

edit ahhh I see it now :HA


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

*I have something to say to that dude [GET A LIFE]*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


Can she go back to the purple tights?


----------



## Ash87 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

damn she acts like a tom boy in TD! these pics make her look girly


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Ash87 said:


> damn she acts like a tom boy in TD! these pics make her look girly


I wouldn't say downing a pint is a 'girly thing to do', but each to their own.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


Stone Cold Steve Paige


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>





PaigeLover said:


> Stone Cold Steve Paige







I'm finally posting in this thread, but I've been lurking the whole time. lol
:evil


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Ash87 said:


> damn she acts like a tom boy in TD! these pics make her look girly



I think a female can have multiple facets to herself. Paige can have both a tomboy side and have girly side as well.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Can she go back to the purple tights?


She wears her old gear for house shows; it's either them or her dark red shorts most of the time


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


>


That's some amazing side-boob, mmm.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


fuck dude 
Paige is a pretty sizeable female yet Baron makes her look like a little girl


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Guys, I need a moment, she is so hot I'm gonna cry


I haven't watched RAW in a while, but is she still _this_ tight? I thought she'd lost that a while ago. (that is the ABS - but the front is not visible here)

Still though.

GOD.

*DAMN*.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I caught this on Total Divas last night:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Eat The Witch said:


> I caught this on Total Divas last night:


Didn't even catch that


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1778465-1-selling-action-figure-divas-paige.html
Congrats Paige


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Eat The Witch said:


> I caught this on Total Divas last night:












:mj


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

DAT ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It shouldn't no cartoon, it should Paige herself


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> DAT ASS!!!!!!!!


I wish her bum really was that peachy. :mark:

And tbh doesnt Nikki show alot of booty??


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> And tbh doesnt Nikki show alot of booty??


Yep


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


They should kith.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You can see the scar where she bit through her tongue.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> You can see the scar where she bit through her tongue.


I was justing going to ask if anyone noticed the "mark" in the middle of Paige's tongue lately, especially from the last couple of wizard world comic cons, when she sticks it out in alot of fan photos. 

I was wondering if that was from "the bite," that she mentioned not too long ago (like you pointed out above) or if maybe she had a tongue piercing at some point over the last few years and chooses not to wear it. Just curious since we see that tongue all the time and then all of a sudden this "mark" was there!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I was justing going to ask if anyone noticed the "mark" in the middle of Paige's tongue lately, especially from the last couple of wizard world comic cons, when she sticks it out in alot of fan photos.
> 
> I was wondering if that was from "the bite," that she mentioned not too long ago (like you pointed out above) or if maybe she had a tongue piercing at some point over the last few years and chooses not to wear it. Just curious since we see that tongue all the time and then all of a sudden this "mark" was there!


I think it is from where she bit through her tongue at a live event/house show
a couple of months ago.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I think it is from where she bit through her tongue at a live event/house show
> a couple of months ago.


After checking some google images, I agree with you 100%! I had actually forgotten about the tongue bite, since it happened back on July 11, 2015. That was a whole 2 months ago! Also, I assumed that it must've not been too bad since she only mentioned it once. From the looks of the scar, it was definitely more than she let on! She is WAY tougher than people realize and I love that!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

At first i thought wheeled warrior was being paranoid.
But now im kinda seeing where hes coming from.

Right now its a frustrating time being a paige fan.
How did she go from being a highly decorated double champion to 
being on the losing streak as shes been on lately.

I wonder if she pissed off someone backstage or something??
Its senseless. I know losses come with the territory. But it shouldnt be
to this extent.

MAN IM HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I wonder if she pissed off someone backstage or something??


Probably did


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Probably did


And now im pissed at them. And its keeping me from going to bed.
And going to be angry aint so good.

If she looses on smackdown/main Event or on raw again next week.
SHITS GOING DOWN!!!!

You can see the type of mood im in!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> If she looses on smackdown/main Event or on raw again next week.
> SHITS GOING DOWN!!!!


I hear that


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> I hear that


That loss on raw soured me. At first i thought she was getting torn 
down for a fresh rebuild. Now i just think wwe wants to leave paige a pile 
of discarded rubble.

WWE..WILLINGLY WASTING EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> That loss on raw soured me. At first i thought she was getting torn
> down for a fresh rebuild. Now i just think wwe wants to leave paige a pile
> of discarded rubble.
> 
> WWE..WILLINGLY WASTING EVERYTHING!!!


I would like to know if she did piss off somebody. Lol at the acronym.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She must have pissed someone off, she is literally being buried now. Its hard to watch.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I remember when hearing paiges music hit and seeing her come-out
used to give me a feeling of giddiness and glee [Pure fun]. Now when her music hits.

I get an overwhelming feeling/sense of dread and a sinking/dropping sensation in my heart.
Its draining!!! Wwe you energy/fun sucking vampires!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Smackdown might be better


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Smackdown might be better


SMACKDOWN is never better. :crying::crying:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> SMACKDOWN is never better. :crying::crying:


damn you blew my cover


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I agree they need to start giving her more wins. It's getting Ridiculous now. She's the most over diva and losing way too many matches. The bright side is most are dirty losses and none have been to Naomi or team bella. It seems they are just trying trying their best to get these new girls over but yet hurting the already over girls.


----------



## nosleep (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

hell yeahh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Heel turn coming ?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige in a bikini next week doing a sexy crawl on the beach. :done Anyone have gifs or video of the episode preview?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

SMACKDOWN SPOILER!!!

Another in the paige loss column. FUCK WWE!!!!

WWE.. WONDERFUL WOMAN EUTHANIZED


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> SMACKDOWN SPOILER!!!
> 
> Another in the paige loss column. FUCK WWE!!!!
> 
> WWE.. WONDERFUL WOMAN EUTHANIZED


At least now its making a bit more sense with what their doing. Either Paige gets really pissed at constantly getting screwed over by cheating from her opponents and turns heel on her team or Paige eventually gets revenge ending this feud at an upcoming ppv. There has to be a point for her constantly losing by the other team cheating or distracting her. I think the original plan was for Paige to beat Nikki when this exact scenario happened then but plans changed due to the streak thing and the call ups. Now they are basically doing the same story but this time with team bad, particularly sasha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe your right I-13. But im incredibly frustrated at the current
state of affairs with paige. I want the fun to return to being a paige fan again.

I want that summerslam 2014 paige fuck yeah feeling again!!!


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

These losses are ridiculously frustrating but at the same time now I feel a bit better cuz at this point there's just been too many losses for it to not mean anything. Had there been multiple clean losses I could imagine it as WWE just pushing her under the rug and never addressing it, but by having her lose repeatedly to the same people and via dirty finishes there has to be something to it. Although I won't get my hopes too high, this is WWE after all, I just want bad ass heel Paige back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I hope they don't do the same thing they did with Zack Ryder, that was using her overness to generate heel heat. We all know how that end up for Zack. But so far is Sasha 6 Paige 0 (including tag matches), which is kinda ridiculous


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well, she's losing now, and she'll likely turn. But then what? She loses to Charlotte to fill in before she face's Sasha and...she's pretty much going to be done by that point; heel turn failed, no momentum what so ever, go hang out with Naomi because that's your level now.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

URGENT!!!!

We have to do something about this. Like with all of paiges fan twitter accounts
and other social media. And get them to all collectively inundate wwe with messages about how
badly they are treating/using paige.

And why they should stop. And maybe wwe will get a clue. And put-an-end to the shit.
And start giving her wins again. This has to be done. And never let-up on-it.

#PAIGELUTION


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here is a link to Paige, Charlotte, & Becky Lynch #JustKeepDancing for Pediatric Cancer Awareness.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...66GhhaVj-Z0IOkug5hzTJw&bvm=bv.102829193,d.cWw


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Here is a link to Paige, Charlotte, & Becky Lynch #JustKeepDancing for Pediatric Cancer Awareness.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...66GhhaVj-Z0IOkug5hzTJw&bvm=bv.102829193,d.cWw


this is the Tweet in case people didn't wanna click the link,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643949751516270592Becky Lynch is fantastic in this I love how she kept dancing after the music stopped








:HA

reminded me of this


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

As for all the losing lately, I like The Regent Alien. was incredibly pissed about that loss on Monday Night RAW. I was surprised by how much it actually ruined my day! It really bothered me that after a great build up on Smackdown last week that Paige was about ready to get the upperhand, just to have her go down like a chump was beyond awful! I feel like I could write a book on the matter, but I'll start with this for now.

Without going back to January and getting an exact number as to how many losses Paige has this year, I'll just use PPVs as an example. She is 2-5 overall this year. The win at Wrestlemania 31 with AJ and the win at Summer Slam with PCB--that's it! It's nice that these are the 2 biggest PPVs of the year that she was on the winning side, but outside of this her winning percentage is miserable! 4 of the losses were solo efforts and the other loss was at Royal Rumble teaming with Nattie. This was obviously ALL the feud with the Bellas!

Now on to the Sasha Banks feud. I don't know much about Sasha, but I like her so far and am buying into the hype. But someone explain to me how that since July 20, out of 7 matches across RAW, Smackdown, & Main Event including the Beat the clock challenge, Paige still has 0 wins vs Sasha?! (This does NOT include Summer Slam) On what planet does this make sense?! 3 no decisions and 4 losses! And uncharacteristically, Paige has tapped out 3 times! Paige tapped out to AJ Lee only a couple of times that I recall, and almost NEVER taps since. Hell, Paige even countered AJ's Black Widow in order to win the belt in her debut for crying out loud! And countered it quite a few times after. But now they basically have Paige tapping out at the drop of a hat. WTH?! And why don't Charlotte & Becky kick team BAD's ass to help insure a win for Paige, when team BAD does whatever they want cheating and continues to make Paige look like a fool. This is like some kind of Daniel Bryan angle getting screwed over like a million times before he actually wins the big one. But, I don't see that happening here. And it takes 2 to have a "feud," otherwise it's just embarrassingly one-sided and uninteresting! Oh, and the law of averages apparently means nothing in the WWE Universe!

It's fine that Sasha, Charlotte, & Becky will all probably get title reigns before Paige gets her chance again, but does she seriously have to lose almost every damn storyline match on RAW, Smackdown, Main Event, and the PPVs?! As a fan this is depressing and aggravating as hell! It makes NO sense to me why it seems that Paige isn't allowed to win jack shit right now. And never mind the fact that WWE want Eva Marie to be champ?! If WWE fans hate her on Total Divas & NXT right now, what is everyone going to do when she's champ, just turn the channel?

How would all of the Sasha Banks, Charlotte, even Nikki Bella fans like it if they had been champ for awhile and then all of a sudden they lose not just occasionally, but almost every damn storyline match that they are in, including PPVs for almost 9 months?! This is absolute BS and sure as hell looks like a burial to me! At this rate Paige is likely to only have 4 storyline wins (maybe) from now until Christmas, WTF?! And turning her HEEL won't fix much, because the belt is probably going to at least 4 other Divas before she gets it back! It would be similar to what they did with Naomi...turn her HEEL and then do nothing! Apparently WWE has it in their head right now that because she has 10 yrs worth of amazing experience and is even willing to help "train" up and coming NXT Divas, that Paige's "purpose" is to "job" as much as possible and make EVERYONE ELSE look good for long extended periods of time, until told otherwise!

All I know is that somewhere down the line in approximately 10 years, Paige better be very well rewarded with the Hall of Fame not only for her insane accomplishments and meteoric rise into reality tv, movies, and tons of merchandise, but for basically jobbing and "putting over" what will likely be the ENTIRE Divas Division for many of these years!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Becky Lynch is fantastic in this I love how she kept dancing after the music stopped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does! As everyone can see, Paige and Becky Lynch have been hamming it up for years with their dancing at least since 2011 in SHIMMER! It's probably the best when they do it together though! LOL :wink2:


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here is a link to a story that Sasha Banks may have gotten a concussion from Paige's German suplex on Monday Night RAW! Hope Sasha's okay and that German suplex was awesome, just like the wheelbarrow into a German suplex the week before!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jvKWYmclYs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> URGENT!!!!
> 
> We have to do something about this. Like with all of paiges fan twitter accounts
> and other social media. And get them to all collectively inundate wwe with messages about how


As good as that sounds, I don't many will partake.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643949751516270592


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Finally a good reason to watch Total Divas


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> this is the Tweet in case people didn't wanna click the link,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643949751516270592Becky Lynch is fantastic in this I love how she kept dancing after the music stopped


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










:tucky


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This section is severely lacking in @NastyYaffa gifs.


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I want Paiges British buns on my face


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> This section is severely lacking in @NastyYaffa gifs.


And brand new paige selfies.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Cant wait for her heel turn. Then that means her loosing streak will be over..God i hope so!!!.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

C.A.S..CUTE AS SHIT!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here is the link to a clip from WWE LIVE in Montreal on 2015-9-18, where Paige has a bit of fun with Nattie after the match.

https://twitter.com/SMQLIVB/status/645089618409472000


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here is the link to Paige not letting any cake from the Bella-bration on Smackdown go to waste!

https://instagram.com/p/7wP-D_gFC7/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I was expecting a heel turn from her last night


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Theres always tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah that's true but I judging by the looks she was giving Charlotte last night.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If they want Paige and Charlotte to face off at Hell in a Cell, one of them MUST turn HEEL soon--probably tonight like you guys keep saying.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I want Paige vs Charlotte for the divas title this feud should of happened in NXT but Paige got called up to the main roster and it never happened


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige owned in that promo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige with the GOAT promo/heel turn


----------



## italianmobstr7 (Sep 12, 2004)

Paige looking fine as hell too!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Paige with the GOAT promo/heel turn


Huh. I didn't see a heel turn,


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Outstanding heel turn and promo by Paige. Possible the best in divas history. Certainly the best divas promo in the last 10 years.

Also, her as a heel is much hotter than as a "hero" 

Also, her breasts are bigger than they've ever been. Either that's one magical bra or someone is using a whole lot of birth control.

Either way, my attraction to Paige hit an all-time high last night.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anti-diva ladies and gentlemen


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> This section is severely lacking in @NastyYaffa gifs.



































:homer4


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


> :homer4





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


God damn, those tits are looking so amazing as of late. :surprise::grin2:


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its called a push up bra for any virgins out there.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is going to make me explode into a new galaxy. :favre


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*






:clap




CretinHop138 said:


> Its called a push up bra for any virgins out there.


I cant speak for everyone, but I'm joking around. It ain't that serious.


----------



## KittyRawr (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

BEST THREAD N/A


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is only 3 twitter followers away from hitting a milestone number.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I've gone Paige sig for the next month, she turns me on too much as a heel to ignore, so there we are. @islesfan13


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This thread is life


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Dell said:


> I've gone Paige sig for the next month, she turns me on too much as a heel to ignore, so there we are. @islesfan13


Welcome to the paige side. The Paige is strong in you


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Any chance those could be reposted?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not sure if posted before:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Did anyone watch her Q&A on Facebook?
@Freeway.86 It's from this shoot
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1793473-rugby-world-cup-divas-shoot.html


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Only 1-more twitter follower 2-go.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Only 1-more twitter follower 2-go.


More like 1447 :eyeroll


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Did anyone watch her Q&A on Facebook?
> [MENTION=143244]


Yes, I watched the Q&A on Facebook from just the other day. Was there something specific you wanted to discuss/mention or something you missed? She was funny and cutesy as always, despite being sick with an upper respiratory bug. I prefer the other Q&A on facebook from about 3 weeks ago a bit more, because of the laughs and lots of other superstar cameos.

Did anyone see these 2 interviews from Mexico City from yesterday?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQVN3aUdC6o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTC8j1VU7A

In the first video, it seems like they only told her to stay in HEEL character and nothing else. This is apparent because Paige kinda just went with the flow despite never really knowing what the hell was going on! Towards the end, she flubs up and says that Seth Rollins will be there (he IS the champ ya know), but is quickly corrected that he won't and she starts apologizing for breaking everyone's hearts already and instantly pushes the Undertaker. So, they didn't even tell her the whole card for the Mexico Tour! Geez.

Overall, her reactions/responses are somewhat priceless. The whole interview was kinda funny and kinda strange at the same time.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has hit 1M twitter followers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


>


Fixed


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige has hit 1M twitter followers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:bean
NO she hasn't will you please mouse over the "rounded up" figure on her Twitter she currently sits at (11:35pm uk 25th Sept) 999,884 she will get to 1mil for sure but your fixation on this stat over the last few days is bordering on Islefan obsession


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@tommo010 you are a legend


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



UntilDawn said:


>


I want that T-shirt!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> :bean
> NO she hasn't will you please mouse over the "rounded up" figure on her Twitter she currently sits at (11:35pm uk 25th Sept) 999,884 she will get to 1mil for sure but your fixation on this stat over the last few days is bordering on Islefan obsession


Not really obsession. More so slight overzealous jumping-the-gun.
And also a little lack of knowledge on how twitter works.


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










proof that make up can turn frogs to ducks people at wwe make miracles id still not hit that even with make up and a push up bra


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm just trying to figure out what the fuck "turn frogs to ducks" means.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Imagine having to wake up next to paiges mom with that look in her face.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Zeroapoc said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what the fuck "turn frogs to ducks" means.












Rikishi doesn't know.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

well that was then, now she's hot.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



New Day said:


> proof that make up can turn frogs to ducks people at wwe make miracles id still not hit that even with make up and a push up bra


to be fair she has aged nicely, some people either get hotter as they get older or they get uglier guess Paige is an ugly duckling type of girl

also her body is much hotter now as she's more "fulled out" and "developed" makeup can't change that


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She looks really depressed in that picture.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









^^^^^^^


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



metallon said:


>



:trips8:trips8:trips8


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just caught up with total divas episodes and Paige and Kevin are engaged that is great although Paige is saying she doesnt really want to get married but they make a cute couple and Paige would be an amazing wife to Kevin. Kevin is a lucky bastard


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The engagement is totally scripted. I wouldnt be surprised if the ring was paid for by the producers/makers
of-the-show. Because we never see the ring on her finger. 

It all seems way to on-the-nose.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



metallon said:


>


GOD DAMN


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> to be fair she has aged nicely, some people either get hotter as they get older or they get uglier guess Paige is an ugly duckling type of girl
> 
> also her body is much hotter now as she's more "fulled out" and "developed" makeup can't change that


In all honesty in that Pic, Paige just looked tired as hell and it made for an unflattering picture. You can find pics like that for almost any celeb as "proof" they are unattractive...means nothing tbh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Sweettre15 said:


> In all honesty in that Pic, Paige just looked tired as hell and it made for an unflattering picture. You can find pics like that for almost any celeb as "proof" they are unattractive...means nothing tbh


Gotta remember that this was taken literally straight after a 15-20 minute match which was pretty stiff


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

*Paige's OWW Profile* - http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/bios/p/britani-knight/


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Love her as a heel


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



New Day said:


> proof that make up can turn frogs to ducks people at wwe make miracles id still not hit that even with make up and a push up bra


That's actually a screengrab from an old interview.






Everyone looks weird when you randomly pause a video.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's doing a Q&A
https://www.facebook.com/DivaOfTomorrow/


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here is the link to a 13min Q&A that Paige did earlier today to remind fans to watch total divas. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bx8nXiwvrM&feature=youtu.be

This is the third one she has done in the last month. I don't know how long the link will be here, because WWE deleted the actual facebook video after Paige jokingly dropped an F-Bomb without realizing they were NOT on a 5 second delay and it couldn't be beeped. This happens at the 8:05 min mark. Fortunately, over 6,000 fans saw it live and probably all have the video in case it continues to be deleted from YouTube as well.

Anyway, now that it is on Youtube for at least a little while, wanted some opinions on what Paige says about another possible tattoo at the 9 min mark. She says that she's thinking about getting an underboob tattoo, but she seems to be joking or being sarcastic like usual, because she looks off camera and is looking for a reaction from people backstage. Personally, I don't really care, but I don't think WWE would let her do it, especially after the swerve on Total Divas about the chest tattoo. If they don't want Paige covering up her "milky white" skin with a big chest tattoo (even if it was a fake Total Divas storyline, WWE would NEVER allow it in real life anyway) they wouldn't allow an underboob tattoo either. Many of them are more like belly tattoos, so I seriously doubt they would let her. 

What do you guys think? Was she joking like usual? If not, do you think WWE would allow it?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


:clap :clap :clap :clap
*I Hate Everyone Too.* (Sometimes, depending on my mood. Alot of people are excluded though.) 

*The Undertaker Sound - Hate Everyone…*
http://yourlisten.com/ub41/the-undertaker-sound--hate-everyone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Here is the link to a 12min Q&A that Paige did earlier today to remind fans to watch total divas.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bx8nXiwvrM&feature=youtu.be






 I like how she cusses. What a badass


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well, Paige has said at fan panels (especially either the 2015 San Jose or Pittsburgh one) that if you disrespect her, like here someone said F*** You, apparently all bets are off. Not only can she be mean and give it right back, but she has gotten into several fights in her teen years as well! A badass who stands up for herself and doesn't take crap from anyone! Sounds a little bit like Stone Cold in real life! LOL 

Although, at least here she did it in a cutesy funny kinda way after the hater instigated it. 

Hopefully she only gets a slap on the wrist for this. She seemed to have learned her lesson to NEVER do that again almost immediately anyway. We fans love her interviews, fan panels, and live streams alot so hopefully they don't punish her that way or take them away completely. The main thing is they took the video down from facebook and will also scour youtube to deter those clips from popping up. Further, Paige has had a disclaimer her entire 1.5 years on the main roster now that she is not shy about swearing and does it alot and even though she tries hard in interviews, she always apologizes in advance for a couple of things that might actually slip out.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige starting to get that Nikki Bella thickness, i like it!


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

paige buns


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like Paige but fuck that movie she did. horror film would suit her better


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


>


Nice I guess put is Paige just super complacent now? I miss fit Paige .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


2-bad thats not getting a theatrical run. And i cannot wait to see the trailer/and the film itself.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I have noticed Paige is getting thicker in her body she must lifting a lot of weights in the gym. I remember in NXT she was more slim and toned


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NastyYaffa said:


>


Bruh! :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

When Paige was talking about Dusty and got teared up I was as well


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and Melissa joan hart.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Another 1.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What is the direction they are going with paige? Confusing as hell.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> What is the direction they are going with paige? Confusing as hell.


If they keep going down the WWEMSG route, they are ruining her, whilst simultaneously making Becky and Charlotte look like arseholes


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> If they keep going down the WWEMSG route, they are ruining her, whilst simultaneously making Becky and Charlotte look like arseholes


She was just too over as a heel especially after the pipebomb. So now they are trying everything they can to make the fans hate her so we cheer for someone NOBODY cares about (Charlotte). They are pulling the Paige is crazy frenemy thing again and expect the fans to turn on Paige. Problem is that heel Paige is not who Paige should be. Her character the past 2 weeks was perfect but this reminds me of what they did to Paige last year. She cut that awesome promo (I think at NOC) and a day later she was given a completely different gimmick. It doesn't matter what gimmick they give Paige though, they need to realize Paige has a loud and large vocal fanbase that will cheer her face or heel; however that shouldn't effect booking. Paige fans are always going to cheer Paige over Charlotte so either continue with the gimmick that got a ton of attention the past two weeks or switch the face heel dynamic. Make Charlotte the heel and turn Paige a face again. But frenemy Paige should not be her gimmick in this storyline.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So one gimmick is too over, so you give her a shit gimmick that will completely bury her into next week in the current situation, all so that she can get beat by Charlotte (who you want to get over as a face but juat made look like an arsehole). 

Yeah, fuck this I'm out. I don't need to see Paige get screwed over this way, I've already seen it with Becky, and while Sasha could be a dying glimmer of hope in this shitstain division, it ain't enough. So you can take you Team Bella and your Ric Flair in drag WWE, and you can shove it up your arse.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm going to post a quick thread on this to see what everybody thinks, but I will quickly agree that they seriously can't make up their mind. First, Paige is too over as a Heel, so now they want her to be frenemy Paige all over again. And frenemy Paige shows up immediately after her own teammates turn against her, which is ALWAYS a HEEL move! I swear that based on Paige's and the fans' reaction that Paige was actually turning FACE again and Charlotte and Becky were becoming HEELs in the span of just a couple of weeks! I think they know they screwed up making Paige a HEEL with really half ass timing and no real longterm direction and now realize that because the fans just are NOT behind Charlotte as a face, are seriously confused! I agree, I really hope they don't ruin Paige the way it looks like they are right now. I'll always support her and her matches no matter what, but the last 9 months plus this current HEEL/FACE character nonsense is making it quite unbearable! We know deep down though that Paige, as well as Sasha, will get a really long reign like Nikki at some point to make all this crap worth it one day!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This might add a little light on what they are planning to do with Paige on her Facebook page, check the photo title

https://www.facebook.com/DivaOfTomo...345490666865/1691815587719853/?type=3&theater

I can hear the haters already.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> This might add a little light on what they are planning to do with Paige on her Facebook page, check the photo title
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DivaOfTomo...345490666865/1691815587719853/?type=3&theater
> 
> I can hear the haters already.


I dont care.....ABOUT GOD DAMNED TIME!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

80s shoot coming up


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


BRUH! :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

ANOTHER PAIGE LOSS!!!!!!!!:serious::serious::serious::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Pure Sabotage. It seems like they are deliberately trying to kill her overness. Just plain awful. Paige needs to do movies and let the division crumble.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Think back just 2 weeks ago. Paige had a lot of momentum following her great promo that should have ended PCB. What happens next? She keeps teaming with Becky and Charlotte and loses her first big match after her heel turn. 8 losses in a row. There's no hope. All that momentum is gone. Not a shred of it left.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

8 losses in a row sucks but she's still one of the most over divas on the roster and IMO putting on the best matches in this revolution (better then the champ for sure) She's only 23 so there's plenty of time for this downward slump to pick up again at least fingers crossed it will, with the WWE you never know.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Jesus Christ yet another loss and she's been relegated to jobbing to Naomi on Main Event. I was trying to stay positive that this losing streak was leading to something since they were rarely clean losses and always to top divas but now this is just ridiculous. Vince isn't even subtle with his distaste for certain talent, way to be professional, this is hurting no one but the company as one of their top draws is getting shoved away like a red headed step child.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ such a babe


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

WWE 2K16 - Season Pass - Trailer!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCg6ql-_9gA


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I am so buying that. Looks like its going to become a christmas cult classic!!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm just going to leave this here...

http://www.mtv.co.uk/wwe/blog/what-was-paul-heyman-whispering-to-paige-about-in-the-shadows


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Breathtaking.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I bet Paige smells fucking great.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


What's this from


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What's this from


_*Found this on Twitter and it is a new ad for the WWE Videos which I saw on Instagram.*_
https://instagram.com/p/8pKX-KQkuH/


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Clicked onto that and got a totally different advert..CRAP!!
Paige with multiple implements of destruction....HAWT!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


:moyes1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Someone put clips of this film together on YouTube... Obviously the only ones with her in them... I'm guessing it isn't out yet though? :cry


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*











Paige is all like....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She makes a cameo in Seth's interview


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige should of won a match tonight. How does some fan poll help her.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^AWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


>


Did she do this on this Perischope last night?


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It was on WWE Snap Chat last night...I couldn't figure out where it came from myself, at first. LOL


----------



## The Rock 2 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hmmm. seems a bit white trashy to me


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> It was on WWE Snap Chat last night...I couldn't figure out where it came from myself, at first. LOL


Damn I missed it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> Someone put clips of this film together on YouTube... Obviously the only ones with her in them... I'm guessing it isn't out yet though? :cry


These pics are all from the trailer


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


God this girl is so fucking hot that it ain't even funny anymore. *faints*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

PUSH HER DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!...


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> These pics are all from the trailer


OH ill be watching it because AnnaLynne McCord is in it... Thanks for the link.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I need this photo shoot like yesterday. :yum:

:homer


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nice of bray wyatt to let wwe barrow his pad for the other wwe divas/superstars
to tell their ghost stories at. Very nice indeed......RUN!!!!...


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Damn I missed it.


Here is Paige's 9 second clip from snapchat the other night. It's not labeled as such, but it is. I know because actually I saw it on snapchat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEPEydWZUAs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEPEydWZUAs


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is my favorite thread ever.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> I need this photo shoot like yesterday. :yum:
> 
> :homer


Well now you have it... ENJOY. :cesaro


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To me these two nine inch nails songs kinda remind me of paiges current situation in wwe.
EVERY DAY IS EXACTLY THE SAME.
[1]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Aj9_8t1eQc
SOMEWHAT DAMAGED.
[2]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY0NEQd3_co


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> Well now you have it... ENJOY. :cesaro


It didn't release yet


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I was all for the fishnet stockings originally... but I wouldn't mind Paige rocking a good ol' pair of jeans.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is gonna be on Conan O'brien's show Tuesday 22nd, pretty big deal for a diva. She'll be promoting Hell in a Cell and 2K16, that's a spot usually reserved for Cena. While she may be losing all her matches, doesn't mean she isn't the face of the division.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Cannot wait until monday for paige on raw. And thursday for smackdown and conan!!!!
Please let this be an awesome week for her. Build her back-up wwe!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hey, has anybody actually found that Party City video ad with Paige yet? I know some stills have been posted, which is always good. But if anybody could give a link, or a basic description it would help. If someone could download or screen record it, and then upload it, that would be great! I'm sure plenty of us Paige fans would like to see her talking about Halloween, which we almost never see! Thanks!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

GODDESS!!!!!!!! Pure and simple. Paige is a goddess!!!
I hope this week is awesome for her. Match wins and an awesome appearance on conan.
Please let this week be a great week to be a paige fan.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*





















I love when she gets feisty like this


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> I love when she gets feisty like this


That Sally Jessy line still gets me :HA

I'm sure this was an inside joke between them you can Renee nearly break, and same again the end with Erin Andrews line she's looks off screen towards Paige and nearly laughs again

I know Paige gets a lot of stick for her mic work but over the last few weeks she's been killing it I don't what she's done to find this new comfort talking but long may it continue like this because she's been really entertaining lately. aige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Tomato vomit on a plate a meal worms and soylent green meatballs!!! HORTCH!!!!
My god dont tell me he makes paige eat that food he cooks. Looks like death. Health code violation material.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> GODDESS!!!!!!!! Pure and simple. Paige is a goddess!!!
> I hope this week is awesome for her. Match wins and an awesome appearance on conan.
> Please let this week be a great week to be a paige fan.


Don't know how I miss this but lmao you crazy.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hopefully for Smackdown (taping tonight), they have Nattie get real tough and physically attack Paige right back. Then Nattie gets mad and starts going on and on about how Paige called her out in that Pipe Bomb and has continued to physically attack Nattie almost every chance she gets every week, over the last month. Nattie finally complains about how Paige wants PCB back as well. Then Nattie finally challenges Paige to a Hell in a Cell match with some special condition.

Paige and Nattie then proceed to "steal the show" at Hell in a Cell by putting on a clinic like they did in their NXT match, pulling out all kinds of technical skills they normally don't get to put on display very often anymore!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Hopefully for Smackdown (taping tonight), they have Nattie get real tough and physically attack Paige right back. Then Nattie gets mad and starts going on and on about how Paige called her out in that Pipe Bomb and has continued to physically attack Nattie almost every chance she gets every week, over the last month. Nattie finally complains about how Paige wants PCB back as well. Then Nattie finally challenges Paige to a Hell in a Cell match with some special condition.
> 
> Paige and Nattie then proceed to "steal the show" at Hell in a Cell by putting on a clinic like they did in their NXT match, pulling out all kinds of technical skills they normally don't get to put on display very often anymore!


Nope Paige just jobbed to Nikki Bella again 

Smackdown Spoiler


> * Paige calls Becky Lynch and WWE Divas Champion Charlotte to the ring but The Bella Twins interrupt. This leads to a match.
> 
> * Nikki Bella defeated Paige with a big forearm to the face and the Rack Attack.


uttahere


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige lost again shocker and of all people to Nikki go figure.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

There is no doubt this losing streak is for a reason at this point. There definitely going with the paige is her worst enemy storyline. Expect this to transfer over to total divas too.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> There is no doubt this losing streak is for a reason at this point. There definitely going with the paige is her worst enemy storyline. Expect this to transfer over to total divas too.


You are an eternal optimist if there ever was one. Even if this is the route they're going, is it really better than just letting her go out and beat people up and be a badass?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



gsm1988 said:


> You are an eternal optimist if there ever was one. Even if this is the route they're going, is it really better than just letting her go out and beat people up and be a badass?


Not an optimist it's just obvious. The WWE is putting way to much emphasis on this Paige storyline. More so than any other feud. The losses have meaning. Something is going to hit the fan real soon, possibly hell in the cell.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Not an optimist it's just obvious. The WWE is putting way to much emphasis on this Paige storyline. More so than any other feud. The losses have meaning. Something is going to hit the fan real soon, possibly hell in the cell.


In that case I have no idea why they didn't just make her look strong in the first place immediately after the promo. Either way, the people in charge of the show are stupid and I have no faith in them to do pretty much anything right, especially when it comes to the women's division.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



gsm1988 said:


> In that case I have no idea why they didn't just make her look strong in the first place immediately after the promo. Either way, the people in charge of the show are stupid and I have no faith in them to do pretty much anything right, especially when it comes to the women's division.


I think for the first time they are actually putting effort into this storyline and it's a slow build. Be patient, good times are ahead particularly for paige. They've been advertising her for everything lately.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I think for the first time they are actually putting effort into this storyline and it's a slow build. Be patient, good times are ahead particularly for paige. They've been advertising her for everything lately.


Time will tell.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A 10 match losing streak is no longer just a coincidence or punishment so I'm holding out hope it will eventually lead to something, especially given how all the focus so far has been on building her. Think about it, while Charlotte may have more wins/matches, Paige is the one that's been getting the screen and mic time, she has had far more development character wise then the actual divas champ plus who's the one doing doing Conan again? Promotional work alone would indicate Paige still is very much at the top of the division.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> A 10 match losing streak is no longer just a coincidence or punishment so I'm holding out hope it will eventually lead to something, especially given how all the focus so far has been on building her. Think about it, while Charlotte may have more wins/matches, Paige is the one that's been getting the screen and mic time, she has had far more development character wise then the actual divas champ plus who's the one doing doing Conan again? Promotional work alone would indicate Paige still is very much at the top of the division.


I can't believe they didn't even mention her Conan appearance on Raw. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



gsm1988 said:


> I can't believe they didn't even mention her Conan appearance on Raw. Seems like a no brainer.


I feel like when it's a heel character they don't tend to acknowledge them doing promotional work outside of WWE, especially when it's a diva. I think Naomi and Sasha were on some local talk show the other day too and it wasn't addressed because they don't want to promote footage of the wrestler(s) actually being nice when a heel.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> I feel like when it's a heel character they don't tend to acknowledge them doing promotional work outside of WWE, especially when it's a diva. I think Naomi and Sasha were on some local talk show the other day too and it wasn't addressed because they don't want to promote footage of the wrestler(s) actually being nice when a heel.


Yeah I guess only The Bellas are allowed to look like nice people while being heel.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


I wanna chew on her bite size boobs! She is too cute!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Eat The Witch said:


> I wanna chew on her bite size boobs! She is too cute!


Who wouldn't? She likes the attention from people online and maybe in real life looking at her neck booty (tits).


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Was trying to avoid smackdown spoilers. And try going onto
it totally cold. Thanks T-10!!!!! Another smackdown ill be skipping!!!!

You figured on the same night shes on conan. That she would go into/onto his show a winner.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That top pic..ABS GORGE!!!!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Who wouldn't? She likes the attention from people online and maybe in real life looking at her neck booty (tits).


if she didn´t want people staring at her tits, i´m sure she wouldn´t dress that way. Paige seems like a very sexual chick who enjoys male attention as fuck!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol..Love the typo.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/SarayaKnight/status/656929139706994688 Aw


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Tomato vomit on a plate a meal worms and soylent green meatballs!!! HORTCH!!!!
> My god dont tell me he makes paige eat that food he cooks. Looks like death. Health code violation material.



She probably likes it the dirtier she gets it :CENA


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^^Ok... whatever?????








Paige out with joey ryan in LA. Cant wait to see her on Conan tonight.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I havent contributed pics to this thread yet but found some I had saved so here they are


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Conan will lose his mind if Paige wears a low-cut shirt tonight


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love her look man... Why cant I be her. :cry


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*




































































































:drose :yoda :datass


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She is BAE


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Speaking of Paige on Conan. I checked my local listings. And it looks like its been pushed back
from 10 to 12 due to a baseball game.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looks hot in that new shoot


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> I love her look man... Why cant I be her. :cry


If you look remotely like Paige I'll be in you. :x


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










Paige's crew and Joey Ryan


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Did the conan show start yet?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Did the conan show start yet?


Not for another 2-3 hours anyway. I'm anxiously waiting for the appearance.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Conan has been pushed back from 10 to 12 because of a baseball game.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paiges live stream from a few hours ago.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16nT79ifI1s


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://instagram.com/p/9KRz4hxphL/?taken-by=realpaigewwe


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Okay if the baseball game is not going to play now.
As much as i like the show. Take 2 broke girls off and put conan on instead.

For christs sakes TBS!!! Very Un-Funny!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Okay if the baseball game is not going to play now.
> As much as i like the show. Take 2 broke girls off and put conan on instead.
> 
> For christs sakes TBS!!! Very Un-Funny!!!!


Series is already over


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige was fantastic on camera. So comfortable in front of a crowd...LOVED IT!!!!
Her & conan had amazing comedic chemistry together. I hope she does his show again.

And other shows as well!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CR-RD9nUkAAlwvI.mp4


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CR-RD9nUkAAlwvI.mp4


 :yum:


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige ghost story.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqhAUPN1wAk
Not only great because its paige. But her whispering voice in the video triggered my ASMR big time!!!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


>


AWESOME! :mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Where can I watch Paige's Conan episode?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Where can I watch Paige's Conan episode?


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ck-on-how-much-input-he-has-on-his-character/


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Remind me to shop here!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

PaigeLover, ya beat me to it on the Party City ad. I was just going to post this myself. Really glad to see just how passionate and on top of things us Paige fans really are! Thanks for the video and it's really cool how Paige had 2 endorsements this month--Payday & Party City. Both companies that love Halloween just as much as Paige (even though for Payday & Party City it's about making profits, LOL). She also has that Signing/Meet & Greet at Party City in LA on Sunday, just a few hours before the actual Hell in a Cell PPV.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> PaigeLover, ya beat me to it on the Party City ad. I was just going to post this myself. Really glad to see just how passionate and on top of things us Paige fans really are! Thanks for the video and it's really cool how Paige had 2 endorsements this month--Payday & Party City. Both companies that love Halloween just as much as Paige (even though for Payday & Party City it's about making profits, LOL). She also has that Signing/Meet & Greet at Party City in LA on Sunday, just a few hours before the actual Hell in a Cell PPV.


It came about when I was searching on youtube for Paige stuff and WWE had just uploaded it so I posted it here. I agree all the Paige fans are very on top and passionate. Your very welcome:grin2:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Does anyone here have any gifs from raw ? ie the backstage interview with renee where paige calls her sally jesse etc ? Ideally with the words underneath. Iv'e searched tumblr, google etc but i can't find any and i guessed this would be the best place to ask. :smile2:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

















2 Paige/conan selfies.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Too adorable in the first pic


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here is the link to the FULL Conan interview with Paige from last night in case anyone missed it or wants to re-watch it! Thank you to whoever the kind soul is that uploaded it. Full interviews from late night television can be a real pain to find sometimes, especially since networks love to delete the videos due to copyright issues. Enjoy!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3at1jn_conan-o-brien-with-wwe-diva-paige_sport


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some really really old pictures using Wayback machine on Ricky Knight's old MySpace page.


*Paige's mom Julia Hamer-Bevis aka "Sweet Saraya"*











*Paige's mom*










*Paige's mom on left, young Paige (Saraya-Jade Bevis) on right*











*Saraya-Jade Bevis aka Britani Knight aka Paige*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









_*Paige as a early teen or late kid years.*_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Does anyone here have any gifs from raw ? ie the backstage interview with renee where paige calls her sally jesse etc ? Ideally with the words underneath. Iv'e searched tumblr, google etc but i can't find any and i guessed this would be the best place to ask. :smile2:


http://employeenr37.tumblr.com/page/3 For words at the bottom ask @RKO361 to add them.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

very cute when she makes that face.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not only is paige hot. Her friend kiimmyyyy!!!!:banderas:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


They had to put a different thumbnail. How do we know Paige would be hot as f*ck in this video ?!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



GetDown said:


> They had to put a different thumbnail. How do we know Paige would be hot as f*ck in this video ?!


At first I had to re read the title of the video becaus eof the thumbnail that they choose.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God damn


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I bet the water in those bottles behind her started boiling
because of her hawtness!!!


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> God damn


Where have her boobs gone? 

But that outfit!!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige teasing the audience that she'd show her boobs.


Many kid's hit puberty this night  











That's definitely a major heel move teasing like that ;-)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Missed the promo before the match but saw the last 2 seconds. Anybody have video of it?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is on the rise again. Finally after months of pure and utter shit.
Nice to see my gurl getting back and hitting her stride again.

Tonight the fun came back in being a paige fan. I feel so damn good right now.
The healing process is in full effect.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige is on the rise again. Finally after months of pure and utter shit.
> Nice to my gurl getting back and hitting her stride again.
> 
> Tonight the fun came back in being a paige fan. I feel so damn good right now.
> The healing process is in full effect.


I have been saying it say one. We just need patience. WWE isn't stupid they know they have a cashcow in Paige with years left of potential.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Missed the promo before the match but saw the last 2 seconds. Anybody have video of it?
























Finally! aige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It would of been cool if paige rampaiged both becky and charlotte at the same time.
But this was awesome anyways.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> It would of been cool is paige rampaiged both becky and charlotte at the same time.
> But this was awesome anyways.


That would've been hilarious! Clearly, that idea is so good that WWE Creative could NEVER think of it!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anxious to see what kind of costume Paige will wear this year for the annual Divas Halloween Battle Royal. Maybe we'll get "Sexy Mario" again from NXT! LOL


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Loved every minute of Paige's actions last night. DTP (Don't Trust Paige)


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*











#Booty


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Great pic here, she's an actual Ramones fan too as she has a couple of their albums and doesn't like people wearing their shirts when they don't have a clue who the band members are.

Pic is from Kerrang in the UK.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This girl is bigger than WWE. It won't be long before offers start coming her way from outside of wrestling. And I can see her leaving at some point if WWE doesn't make it worth her while and truly improve the quality of the women's division, which is what she really wants. There's also the lure of an easier schedule, and more of an ability to be herself elsewhere. We'll see. People keep comparing Sasha to the Rock, I think that Paige is a better comparison, someone who broke into the biz young who comes from a wrestling family who ultimately has a ceiling much higher than wrestling.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









JJJJEEEESSSSUUUUSSS!!!!!


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



gsm1988 said:


> This girl is bigger than WWE. It won't be long before offers start coming her way from outside of wrestling. And I can see her leaving at some point if WWE doesn't make it worth her while and truly improve the quality of the women's division, which is what she really wants. There's also the lure of an easier schedule, and more of an ability to be herself elsewhere. We'll see. People keep comparing Sasha to the Rock, I think that Paige is a better comparison, someone who broke into the biz young who comes from a wrestling family who ultimately has a ceiling much higher than wrestling.



Nah. Paige does not care aboit improving women division. She wants her money at the end of the day like all the others. Rock was successfull in WWE, he won everything, he launched an ERA. What did Paige do ? 

In France, we say "ne mettez pas le charrue avant les boeufs".

Arts and entertainment are full of girls who show their asses and boobs. Difficult for Paige. And she can't sing, she can't dance, she can't act.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> JJJJEEEESSSSUUUUSSS!!!!!


God bless push-up bras


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> JJJJEEEESSSSUUUUSSS!!!!!


What a goddess


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Can't get excited about those boobs, everyone knows they aren't actually big :shrug


Her booty is where it's at.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> God damn


This has got to be the hottest photo I have ever seen of Paige she should seriously do a nude shoot if she ever left WWE


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is going to be on an upcoming episode of MTV's Ridiculousness. It's really great for her that the outside gigs keep coming her way. I can't wait til girls like Sasha also follow her lead and get gigs like MTV or Conan O Brien as well.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


>


Cakes :grin2:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just can't, she was born to do Halloween themed photoshoots :homer


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That photo shoot was just meant for Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Everytime is see paige the Robert Palmer song simply irresistible
starts playing in-my-head!!!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Could Paige make a good Sister Abigail  











:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


> Could Paige make a good Sister Abigail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must follow the DTKC show.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> You must follow the DTKC show.


Oh wow, I'd never heard of them before. Total feeling of eery synchronicity now :grin2:

Thanks for link I'll check their stuff out


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


> Oh wow, I'd never heard of them before. Total feeling of eery synchronicity now :grin2:
> 
> Thanks for link I'll check their stuff out


Every Monday after Raw and Breakfast with Blassi on Wednesday.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Someone post a .gif of Paige walking backstage to her match on Smackdown this week.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I didn't watch smackdown is this it?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Trick or Treat ;-)


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


>


Wifey Material


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


In case nobody else noticed, there are some cute halloween decorations in the background and Sooki is wearing a Star Wars collar. So either Paige, Kevin Skaff, or Steve is a big star wars fan.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, looks like Paige FINALLY got a win on Smackdown! Now granted she took full advantage of the Team BAD distraction, but she'll take the win anyway she can get it right now!

And now it looks like WWE Creative DID change their mind on who actually attacked Nattie from behind. Apparently, Team BAD implied very strongly on Smackdown that THEY were the ones who attacked Nattie. So I guess Paige really didn't attack Nattie, who is so sweet and such, because she has bigger plans in mind!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Also, looks like Paige FINALLY got a win on Smackdown! Now granted she took full advantage of the Team BAD distraction, but she'll take the win anyway she can get it right now!
> 
> And now it looks like WWE Creative DID change their mind on who actually attacked Nattie from behind. Apparently, Team BAD implied very strongly on Smackdown that THEY were the ones who attacked Nattie. So I guess Paige really didn't attack Nattie, who is so sweet and such, because she has bigger plans in mind!


If you've not seen it yet 


That first superkick :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


>


When is this shoot coming out?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> If you've not seen it yet
> 
> 
> That first superkick :banderas


Aint that a kick in the head by Dead martin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaj6YGOLskQ
Kick by INXS.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROyk9PPBMTQ
Kick to kill by Pop will eat itself.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzuI63WfqwE


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Those fucking boots!!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Brownie Batter?????????!!!!!!!...


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


>


Damn Paige has a fat ass! :trips5


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McmXj9QRkCo

For everyone that loves when Paige sings along to her theme song. Credit to Blue 70517.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> For everyone that loves when Paige sings along to her theme song. Credit to Blue 70517.






Fixed


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McmXj9QRkCo
> 
> For everyone that loves when Paige sings along to her theme song. Credit to Blue 70517.


Haha! That's my friend! She's got a ton of Paige videos on her page!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's really starting to look like Paige is going to have a "Dream match" with Alundra Blayze/Medusa at the upcoming Wrestlemania. The fact that Alundra/Medusa keeps shooting off her mouth on social media, obviously staying in character, about the Divas Division and now Paige HAS to be leading to some kind of storyline. She is even mentioning the Women's Title, which Paige mentions ALL the time at Wizard Worlds and even Stone Cold's podcast! Now the only thing is, I'm hoping Alundra/Medusa still has enough left in the tank at 51 years old to still go for a good 10 minute match! We will see where this goes, but that Women's Title seems like it will be coming back, sooner than later, in order to bring some prestige and legitimacy to the Divas Division!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Paige


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I can't wait to see Paige in person at Manchester Raw TV taping one week from today I will be repping her think again t shirt which is her first ever t shirt and my first ever WWE show I'm attending


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Fixed


Yeah she's always singing along to it, I like that she likes her own theme and sings along, I recall an interview where she stated she loves it and was very happy when it got assigned to her. If it wasn't for Finn Balor's I would say she has the best theme in WWE at the moment.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Now it looks like WWE Creative might actually be pushing for a Dream match between Paige and Alundra Blayze/Medusa as early as Survivor Series?! Alundra/Medusa is adding more fuel to the fire already!

https://instagram.com/p/9lYyZuPOl3/


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Those from Total Divas?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Now it looks like WWE Creative might actually be pushing for a Dream match between Paige and Alundra Blayze/Medusa as early as Survivor Series?! Alundra/Medusa is adding more fuel to the fire already!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9lYyZuPOl3/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661065967489806336
:ti

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661210169578160128
aige

I'm starting to think they are really gonna do this match


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


The tummy is yummy. :yum:


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In the "doghouse" no more!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige vs Charlotte is what should of happened in NXT but Paige got called up we are getting it now and I want Paige to take the divas title off Charlotte


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McmXj9QRkCo
> 
> For everyone that loves when Paige sings along to her theme song. Credit to Blue 70517.


Thats actually really cute...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Holy hockey sticks is that pic hawt!!! What a body!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Holy hockey sticks is that pic hawt!!! What a body!!!!


Which one?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Holy hockey sticks is that pic hawt!!! What a body!!!!


Lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Which one?


The one posted above my post.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.skysports.com/wwe/news/1...how-and-paige-joined-us-on-sky-sports-news-hq

Brief funny interview with both the Big Show & Paige on Sky Sports News HQ from earlier today. If you don't live in the UK, you WILL need Foxy Proxy or similar add-on in order to watch it. Make sure you get a good UK proxy, because some sites list the UK ones and they're NOT really UK proxies. Also, try to get a proxy that has some decent speed too. A slow one will take forever to load. Enjoy!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looks like the winter solider!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
In other words even more awesome/hot!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Bae & her family


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Awwwww!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Take the eye makeup off her and she looks a bit like the wife from King Of Queens.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hottest ref...EVER!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

WTF?!?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige once again renders me speechless.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She kissed a girl and liked it.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is gonna be on Emma's YouTube channel tomorrow "taste of tenille"



This was a funny tweet with Renee



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661328059937632257


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is going to taste tenille!!!!!:Banderas:Banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

*Swerve, I'm in the Paige megathread :russo. Wow, she looks really good with the blonde highlights. I came in here to post this though:









One of you needs to use it as an avatar, because duh.*


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Welp I can't get the youtube link to work but check out Paige in Emmas new cooking video...


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Christmas movie.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here's the Emma/Paige cooking video:






:yum:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige you are what you eat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think paiges loss tonight is an indicator that shes winning the title [Cross our fingers].


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I screenshot 2 angles from torrent after match when she adjusted shirt as it was a little twisted from match ;-)


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Who needs a boob job when a pushup bra works that well?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I cant breathe..I cant breathe..I cant breathe!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol @The Regent Alien


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This pic is awwwwesome


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CretinHop138 said:


> Christmas movie.


I kind of wish wwe films were on the network, cause I'd probably actually watch that and a couple others if they were.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Why hello there little miss meow mix!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








@The Regent Alien.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seeing Paige in person at Raw was amazing but she should of beat Becky. I loved the PTO on the announce table that was sick


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige ripping up a fans sign!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664227590803169281


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some classics




































Paige really likes cake by the way













Paige's ass photobombs Rosa













Paige facial mask scrub "blackface" goof













Paige "outhugging" Bailey


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Slay me. Im the dragon on love!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

2 words Wifey Material


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I keep waiting for someone to photoshop Gene Simmons KISS make-up on a pic of Paige
with her tongue hanging-out. Please someone do it!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## kabundo (Nov 12, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

nice players


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shes got an awesome life. Beautiful and world traveled.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Strange comment maybe, but Paige has pretty sexy feet when she shows them off. Kinda rare for a female wrestler


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664911190586454017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664936581963358208
this is still going on :ti


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Let this match happen.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


:kd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not sure if posted.










kada

Paige kissing a girl on Halloween.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige's movie comes out today on DVD.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Paige's movie comes out today on DVD.


... and I don't want to call it garbage without having even seen it... but it does look like it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is the eyecandy so that's good. But looks like a typical WWE straight to DVD B Grade Christmas Movie. The C Lister is on the cover, that says enough .


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Let's be honest, the movie is going to be shit. People are only taking an interest in it because Paige is in it, but it won't change how awful it's going to be.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wonder if Paige will snap on Renee again.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige & Miz being pretty adorable


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Santas little helpers dvds are selling out!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

*Santas Little Helper is a nice movie, Paige did awesome I want to see her do more films preferably as a villain she played the bad little elf so well and obviously was super sexy. *


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> ... and I don't want to call it garbage without having even seen it... but it does look like it.


On that DVD case, Paige kinda looks like Winona Ryder


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Considering Miz susposed to be a whatever listed. Paige is not even an actor, and she is straight to dvd. Miz the Z Lister.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Sweettre15 said:


> On that DVD case, Paige kinda looks like Winona Ryder


I was thinking Brie Bella.

Anyway, I'm skipping this. If Miz wasn't in it I might give it a watch but then again if Miz wasn't in it, Swagger probably would be and in that case, still no buys. No this movie clearly needed to star Paige and Cesaro.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I liked the movie. But it could of had more paige scenes.
Maybe a sequel. 

Santas little helpers 2- The revenge of eleanor.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Considering Miz susposed to be a whatever listed. Paige is not even an actor, and she is straight to dvd. Miz the Z Lister.


When was the last time WWE released a movie in the theaters anyway ? They produce DTVs and they sometimes are more than decent (_No One Lives_ with Brodus Clay, The Day, hell I even thought See No Evil was quite good)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

_*The director of Santa's Little Helper thinks Paige has a bright future in acting and says she has a lot of charisma/confidence which is a good thing. I got the movie this evening and I am loving it. *_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anybody know where I can find a gif of Paige sitting down at the contract signing where she kicked her feet up?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*The director of Santa's Little Helper thinks Paige has a bright future in acting and says she has a lot of charisma/confidence which is a good thing. I got the movie this evening and I am loving it. *_


Care to give a synopsis of the movie?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Care to give a synopsis of the movie?


*Nope, I don't want to spoil it. It is that good. The only one thing I can say is that Paige plays one good evil elf. Her acting was well and improved a lot. Better than her acting days on on the mic from NXT. *


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In case anyone was wondering, I came across some definitive proof that Paige and her family are indeed Christian. Her mum, Sweet Saraya Knight, posted about a Christening about three weeks ago on her twitter. And there's even some pictures of her with her little godson, Izaak! I'm guessing this is where the whole family gets their "hearts of gold" from, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nothing wrong with being christian. Now i know that, i find that too a very appealing trait.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Gotta understand in UK, christening and events held in churches don't necessarily align with being religious. It's just something you do. Like my family are far from christian, but we still had a christening in a church. Mainly because it's an excuse to get together and celebrate a child's birth. Same with weddings, or funerals. Just because. I've seen plenty more from Paige to suggest she's not a christian, probably atheist or at the very least not concerned about religion at all (reply to someone saying she should thank god for where she is, saying no god got her to WWE). And even that post alone gives me the idea that they weren't particularly religious, acting out at the christening. It's just a formal ceremony for these things these days, nothing to do with the religious aspects.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Tomorrow Night result









For the haters


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

With what went down monday. And the internet/and wrestling fan backlash against the story angle.
I wonder what the crowd reactions are going to be during this match[?]

I wonder if both paige and charlotte will be meant with a chorus of boos!!!! I hope not. 
And about paige religious beliefs. I just dont see her as a bible thumper.


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love Paige <3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



dmbgame said:


> I love Paige <3


:grin2:


----------



## hrbeerdlife (Nov 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

oh paige. damn you look so good <3


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Anybody know where I can find a gif of Paige sitting down at the contract signing where she kicked her feet up?


https://twitter.com/screamfxrme/status/667583719780327424


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Man i would love to be that piano seat!!! And those keys!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> https://twitter.com/screamfxrme/status/667583719780327424


Thanks:grin2:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Thanks:grin2:


I keep seeing the pic in your sig. is their a bigger version of that? I feel I need to see dem curves up close 0


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It just never gets old! More of Paige in her bikini contests ...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I keep seeing the pic in your sig. is their a bigger version of that? I feel I need to see dem curves up close 0


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Damn. I am a big fan of Nikki. And I guess divas like Eva are hot too. But theirs something about Paige that stands her apart, shes just sexy haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Thanks:grin2:


No worries, hope it works for you.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> No worries, hope it works for you.


 Appreciate it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is killing it as heel right now. I think their is a real gap between her and the other divas. Not to step on toes. But just from a complete POV, she is nailing it right now. Her shoot on E! haha, now that is a heel. Have not seen heat from a heel Since Lita.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

As a huge Paige fan, alot of you might disagree me on this, but I don't think Paige should win the belt tonight vs Charlotte. Even though I know how AWESOME Paige is in real life and my love for her as a fan is off the charts, I just can't imagine what kind of reaction WWE is going to get if she is rewarded after the "Reid Flair" incident on RAW. Everybody knows that Paige is over as both a face and a heel, but some of her fans might actually be kinda pissed about this and stop watching/stop buying her merchandise for awhile. And I was all on board about her kicking Charlotte's ass and taking back the belt after all the crap that Paige went through with the Bellas for approx 9 months and the jobbing to everyone/losing streak too.

That being said though, I legitimately don't see Paige being champ for about another year, maybe at Wrestlemania 2017. If she were to be champ again this soon, that would be 3 times in less than 20 months on the main roster and it would make the rest of the division look really pathetic as a result. This is NOT including her 300+ day reign as NXT Women's champ either. There are just too many other ladies that need to be champ/put over right now. Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Bailey, Emma, Eva Marie, & perhaps even Lana (if WWE doesn't fire Lana for her behavior lately). I would much prefer that she have some solid feuds with these ladies, as well as Nattie and Alicia so that it doesn't seem like they are FORCING Paige down everyone's throats and the fans get really tired of her really quick! For now, keep it slow and steady. After this, I believe that she will be rewarded with a 10-12 month reign breaking both AJ's & Nikki's record!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Bae lost tonight but still looked amazing


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

KHTNDRJLGNHTGJKLNHGTKJHKGN JN HLJNHKJNLJDNHLKTJNTJKNMKJSNHJNTRJKNGJKTR BNKJGFMK;T JNHITUNTRBTITINBJB T JLB JHTRNBHJRTB
RJBGJGBRTJHGJ JK JK BBHNVHJTVBTHBGHRBBGJ VJN VJ VJBGT4IT745UHBGHDF GBJZ;NFJKDNLJNGVJ.SNHKL'TRY[OEY5JY[KYKOTY[[SS[[[[GJOJNGKJ BBG
FJKRGJKLRGJBJLBJOUIBHGUIGBIUBJDBNVGKD K GJTRGBNITUBHGHUBOGUTHIGBTUIGBDTNTJIHGMB BKSNBOIHABISAHOIUAHOAUIGHYUT527TGYBGB;JGBTHPD;G;/B/GHTJKGHJGJGLRDSBK
FEBFHBFFBHBF!!!!!!!

FGBGJHDBHJBHJGTUI5TYN!!!! GLKGLKMGKTMGMTBMRTJG5U89T598UT5RNMGJKSDGNRJKGUIEHSOYUIHJU5BTU34[H-396H=9HT;HJSDTR;WOHRQI\JKGNTRGHUIH!!!!!!!!!

SDNKBEJKFNJHBFRHBFHRBHRBGHRBGB!!!!!!! FM,GNKJTRNHITRNHRIHUIEGHHYJI5JHYIOYJPYJUIPOURYMNKLSNLKZJDPALDNBVLKFDBNHJOIWETHYU920I1HYRLKJEHUIGHRJNBRUUUUUF!!!!!!

FNMBGKJLBGKBGLJGBREHJBGHJRBVHSDRGFHBGKJBI5UTYE7YT8RT5Y4IG41OIBHLJSHGFHYGFUZOHVHBFGWHGTIURFNRIJFRI9JHTJDGHHDFFEREEYBTK!!!!!!!!
MDGNBGTREJHRJBEJBTRBIRJOTRHIBTRBT!!!!!!!!! GKJLTNHIJTHNGJITHYU890YTY5UIHIJHET!!!!!!! JTRHIUHJYTIUJYIHJYITJNYJITYITJY!!!!!!HJBGRJHBTRHJBTHJBTHJREBTHJREBTHJREBT!!!!!!
GKTJGNJKTRKGIHGJIENJ5THERHT57INJIBNFIBNZJHINFHSUIDH HTHTHHT857Y785HGUIGHIUGHUHTYJKDGFGJFKDGNJSFHJDGHDJGH875OYT75TY577TH5HT5UHTUT!!!!!

HBFHJBHRJBGTRHGT!!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

ok, just some objective thoughts on the match tonight.

-I was pleasantly surprised that the match actually got over 14 minutes and delivered well under pretty bad circumstances.
-Recapping the feud, WWE actually cut the controversial line from RAW. A very good move, since they're sick and tired of hearing the backlash already.
-The crowd hardly cheered & actually booed a little bit for BOTH competitors before the match even started. Clearly NOT the reaction WWE was hoping for after RAW!

Charlotte actually seemed liked the Heel. 
1-Paige rolled out of the ring onto the floor a few times for a breather & Charlotte kept going after her aggressively & relentlessly
2-Charlotte also slapped Paige at least a couple of times while in the figure four leg lock as well. 
3-Charlotte also seemed noticeably slow when letting go of holds when Paige was in the ropes, especially when hanging Paige outside of the ring, which was very reminiscent of Bret Hart doing the illegal ringpost figure four.

Whereas Paige actually came across as kind of a Face as the match went on. 
1-Paige was funny when mocking (get off me, come on Charlotte, Wooing)
2-Paige found a few seconds to just stand on the padded guardrail while gloating and hamming it up to the crowd with her famous catchphrase. "This is my house!" (this part could've been even funnier if she hopped into the crowd & was taking a few selfies instead) This also resulted in more of a face reaction, because she got cheers instead of boos.
3-Paige also came across as a Face for taking a pretty good beating, but absolutely refusing to give up until the very end...

-The setup at the end was bad though, because Paige was literally right by the ropes and Charlotte was IN the ropes, but the finish called for a tapout

-So despite some role reversals, I feel that it was actually one of the better matches on this very lackluster Survivor Series PPV.
-It's just too damn bad that now whenever we think of Paige vs Charlotte in the future, no matter how many times they face off, we won't be thinking "what a great feud/PPV matches", but instead the "Reid Flair" incident.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wwe shot themselves in the foot and the balls for that reid flair angle for sure.
Something both girls are going to look back at with great shame and embarrassment.

And with resentment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Charlotte is such a good worker. But Damn Paige's psychology , best in the business. Paige did come across as a face. I just think Charlotte is so damn unlikable. Paige looked hot, and that move Charlotte did where her legs went up and down DAMN.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Did I want Paige to win the title tonight? Sure but she's 23 and still has plenty of time to win again so I'm not worried. I'm more annoyed that WWE completely halted the momentum on her awesome heel turn by having her lose cleanly tonight. They clearly were just trying to end this feud as quickly as possible to cover their asses for the promo incident when they really could have just remedied the situation by apologizing for not informing Reid's parents before hand. 

It's a shame that due to the clean loss Paige will now probably be shoved to the bottom of the totem pole as she has no real claim to a rematch, I wonder when the day will come where Paige actually goes over in a feud. Fuck I'd even take her feuding with Madusa at this point just to give her a chance.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I am not pissed she lost. I am pissed they halted her awesome Heel run. With her using an almost face psychology. Other then Come on Charlotte. She should of used cheap tactics. Having her tap like a little bitch. Poorly booked. The match was great, because the talent involved is of high quality. Charlotte is great in the ring, but she has no personality, and no psychology about her at all. While she is more technically sound. I love Paige's psychology, you feel like their is meaning behind her selling. I would like Paige to take on Mudusa and win, and bring back the Womens BElt. And become the biggest heel in the company, not just the divas division. Have her trash the Divas Title, and throw it in the bin. But hey its still her house, has been since her debut. Funny thing is I hated her 4 moths ago lol. It wasen't until I saw her on the netowork, I fell in love with her!! haha. Had no idea she had been wrestling since she was 12. Not just that she was bright, I saw a passion in wrestling I just don't see from the other divas.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The bitch in this videos hatred of paige is just sickening.
To me it just comes of as petty/ugly jealousy.
Its at the 33:34 mark.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzW2vBwahI4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is that charlotte haha


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> The bitch in this videos hated of paige is just sickening.
> To me it just comes of as petty/ugly jealousy.
> Its at the 33:34 mark.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzW2vBwahI4


Maybe she just doesnt like Paige, we are all allowed an opinion. :draper2

Edit: Finished watching it, she is being abit of a bitch and very unprofessional.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Please let tlc be paiges time. Christ its been since august 2014 since her last singles ppv win.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*







Wonder what happens tonight for Paige.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Wonder what happens tonight for Paige.


Can't see the video what's it about


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not only does Paige need a singles PPV win badly, but they need to do something different with these women's matches every now and then to switch it up, so we don't get the pathetic crowd reaction that we got last night. Both Charlotte and Paige put on an intense and physical match, probably the most aggressive women's match I've seen on the main roster in years.

That being said, can we please get a Tables or Ladder match for the Divas Title at TLC? LayCool and Phoenix/Natalya had a tables match in 2010, and that was a more PG era than it is currently. Let the ladies go out there since they're two of the "toughest" females on the roster, and take some bumps so the fans can finally appreciate what the "revolution" is capable of.



islesfan13 said:


> Can't see the video what's it about


Pretty much a compilation of hot Paige moments in the ring, with her push-up bra and backside getting a lot of love from the camera.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

They need to get Paige to put a beatdown on Charlotte. And set up their match at TLC. IT is a feud it shoulden't end after one match. And yeah they have a TLC match at TLC. Paige to me looks like she could take a lot of bumps haha. But they need Paige to get her heat back by putting a beat down on Charlotte on Raw today.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> The bitch in this videos hatred of paige is just sickening.
> To me it just comes of as petty/ugly jealousy.
> Its at the 33:34 mark.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzW2vBwahI4


Wow! That chick was being a HUGE bitch! This is a textbook hater of Paige right here. Had nothing positive or constructive to say. Basically just hates Paige's guts and will rage about it to whomever for however long she possibly can!


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> The bitch in this videos hatred of paige is just sickening.
> To me it just comes of as petty/ugly jealousy.
> Its at the 33:34 mark.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzW2vBwahI4


I actually used to really like Christy cuz even when I disagreed with her she was always very articulate in her opinion and stuck to her guns, but my god that was unprofessional. It's ok if she doesn't like Paige's character if anything that could be a good thing as shes a villain, but Christy was talking like she knows Paige the real person even when she's a fictional character.

She kept on saying she KNOWS Paige's love of wrestling is fake. She KNOWS she has cheek fillers......wtf. Plus also what was with her playing the sexist card, she kept saying no man will agree with me cuz they think Paige is hot, well guess what no women will agree with you either becuase her point is ridiculous and makes no sense. 

The fact that she kept on swearing and her co workers looked annoyed makes me think she was drinking or something cuz that was not normal.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I see Paige still gets shit for her ring work, which is not horrible. She's the only diva currently who has any real character development. I guess people hate her because their favs are not getting pushed. Paige is doing awesome as heel, her shut down of Cole was top class. The biggest heel in the company? LOL. But Charlotte feels like a face. And don't like how she is using her dads catchphrases to get over. Paige should turn face, but it is prob too soon.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige killed it tonight. Proud of ya sweetheart!!!!!
Blows a kiss!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just love PAiges style. Shes a brawler. The way she beats up Charotte. For a second I thought oh they are going to forget about Paige. Then PAige calls out Cole lol. I hope they pull the trigger on Paige and Mudusa, bring the Womens title back.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I see Paige still gets shit for her ring work, which is not horrible. She's the only diva currently who has any real character development. I guess people hate her because their favs are not getting pushed. Paige is doing awesome as heel, her shut down of Cole was top class. The biggest heel in the company? LOL. But Charlotte feels like a face. And don't like how she is using her dads catchphrases to get over. Paige should turn face, but it is prob too soon.


The people that hate Paige are mainly trolls the internet. You look at the reactions she gets and the fanbase she has and you see how much of a minority they are. Majority of them are marks for other divas so its obvious why the hate for her is so substantial. Same thing happened to AJ when she was the it girl. People are always upset that their favs aren't the top dog so they try to bring down the one that is.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> The people that hate Paige are mainly trolls the internet. You look at the reactions she gets and the fanbase she has and you see how much of a minority they are. Majority of them are marks for other divas so its obvious why the hate for her is so substantial. Same thing happened to AJ when she was the it girl. People are always upset that their favs aren't the top dog so they try to bring down the one that is.


I was one of them haha. Wasent till her austin podcast. I saw another side to her. Diddnt realize she was a 12 year vet at 23,ha. Then started to enjoy her matches. Shes not perfect but she has a unique style.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



GetDown said:


>


One of the best diva shoots in a long time. Lol at her telling Cole to shut up.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sexiest janitor ever!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



GetDown said:


>


I love it when she gets likes this.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sweet jesus on a stick!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ LOL


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

We love you and the push up bra is amazing, but Paige sweety stop using too much fucking make up. It looked weird at Survivor Series and looked even worse on RAW pls stop you're beautiful without make up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She is now jobbing by being a janitor haha. Nice that she stayed behind or even helping in that capacity. Yeah I agree she is wearing way too much makeup lately. On Austns podcast, she is so naturally pretty. I a little masscare is all good. But a bit to heavy on the eyeliner and makeup.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



GetDown said:


>


Does anyone else think the WWE Universe having no idea how this word works line was aimed at the IWC?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I see Paige has a special thread on General WWE, dedicated to the 101 reasons why she sucks lol. She should be flattered people care that much, pretty pathetic but that's wrestling fans for you, not all of them, but most of them. See Paige and Charlotte well have a ladder match. Good to see them doing some spots.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'd eat Paige's arse after a 120 minute Iron Man match with Brock,


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Does anyone else think the WWE Universe having no idea how this word works line was aimed at the IWC?


Maybe. I think as IWC or fans are on the outside, they don't really understand the ins and outs of the business, the logistics. Whether that was breaking down the fourth wall I don't know.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> I'd eat Paige's arse after a 120 minute Iron Man match with Brock,


I'm sure Paige well appreciate that haha.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I'm sure Paige well appreciate that haha.


Haha, I'm just waiting for the hater virgins to go "ewwwwwww"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://gifyu.com/images/ezgif-166777735.gif


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Does anyone else think the WWE Universe having no idea how this word works line was aimed at the IWC?


That was an awesome promo.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Rewatched Paige match. Shes so underrated. As someone who appreciates old school style. And not spot fests. Love her meticlous in ring psychology. Could so see Paige in the AE.


----------



## BrayWyattSucks (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

From Santa's Little Helper, quality of gif is from movie. Bunch more good shots from the movie if anybody has the time to create high quality gifs.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> https://gifyu.com/images/ezgif-166777735.gif


Such a babe


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige backstage 
http://www.dailywrestlingnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/1_590.jpg


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is getting more and more hotter as each day passes so much beauty and talent this young lady has she is the future. She will get back her divas title Charlotte is just keeping it warm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

ADORABLE In her cat pjs!!!!!.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


The cuteness in this picture is something else!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> ADORABLE In her cat pjs!!!!!.


This is the most adorable Christmas card I've ever seen! LOL


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, I read the "Does Paige legitimately get on anyone's nerves?" thread. It's unbelievable how many people find Paige annoying. I mean she admits herself that she can be KINDA annoying, but I mean come on!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


>


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> ADORABLE In her cat pjs!!!!!.


I love this pic so much you could actually have this as a Christmas card


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


>



Holy fucking shit :done :done :done


That's not PG :banderas


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She'd definitely have your back in a bar fight  












While waiting on her opponent's entrance and most everyone watching her opponent's entrance coming to ring, Paige gets some poses in for her hardcore fans.











Posted by either her's or Kevin's friend on Instagram and then redownloaded, but Paige in "goth gown" getting ready for date night.













I've noticed AJ and Paige were big friends early on, AJ took to her as they were both "antidiva" types. Since AJ left you'll notice Paige still skips to ring sideways though but she incorporated a lot of "AJ-isms" in homage to her friend. 























I've noticed she loves doing the whole tongue gimmick


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


> She'd definitely have your back in a bar fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 2nd to last pic is Paige saying "I'm sexy and I know it"


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Happy Thanksgiving RamPaigers


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I know this is picture and gif thread.

But is a holiday...

Paige as Britani Knight vs her Mom as Sweet Saraya

This was after the breakup of Knight Dynasty which was Paige/ Becky/ Paige's mom.


Must be fun to beat hell out of your mom for a bit >

https://youtu.be/V7mNDV_bX44


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Hotness attracts other hotness!!!! So much yumminess!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I so wish I could hang out with Paige she seems such a cool girl


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Happy thanksgiving paige.

My gawd i would love to stuff that bird!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's seriously wife material .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> She's seriously wife material .


No doubt!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Perfect


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> So Perfect


:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So apparently Paige is condemned to wearing black attires her entire career, poor girl LOL. I mean these smark threads what well they come up with next. She needs to cut her hair short, so its well be more fresh haha I mean really. Paige has a different look. Based on that same achord, the genric blonde girl well always be known for her exposes, ahem KEly Kelly. I think Paige is fine.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Just a heads up, the 3 pics aren't visible in the thread.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some gifs haha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK A BUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUCK A BUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

DAMN she just gets hotter and hotter, stop being hot haha. Their is just something so sexy about her personality too haha. She has got such a different look compared to the other divas.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is the reason why the polar ice caps are melting!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Can't wait to see this photoshoot :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ When does that shoot come out?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:lenny


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paiges Tounge


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Marry me!! lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I would love to see the video of what my pictures came from.
Someone help me find them and post them...PWEASE!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Since Christmas is upon us


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

DEAR SANTA!!!...

YOU KNOW WHAT [WHOM] I WANT!!!!!...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Since Christmas is upon us


My second favorite shoot of her ever. Hope we get a sequel.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> My second favorite shoot of her ever. Hope we get a sequel.


I'm with you on that.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


I wish she wore something like the blue one piece in the ring.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I wish she wore something like the blue one piece in the ring.


 This thread would lust like hell if she did.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

_*I do have to give Paige a lot more respect for wrestling every few days and every week with a bad back due to her condition. I know if it was not for that then she wouldn't be limited.*_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

IMO she is the hottest diva currently. Shes not blonde with an ass, and boudacious lol. Or plastic like Eva. But theirs is jus something I find so innate and sexy about her, she's so unique compared to all the other divas.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I have to admit dudes, I think I may be attracted to Paige.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Went back and re-watched both the Survivor Series and Monday Night RAW matches that Paige had with Charlotte and I still think that both were pretty darn good. Like others have said, if they took place in NXT the crowd would have been very into them. It was nice to see that they got just under 15 minutes for each match and had plenty of time to tell a story and apply holds/submissions a bit longer. 

Since the Survivor Series match ended in an "accidental" cheat by Charlotte and the re-match on RAW resulted in a double count out, I'm hoping this is leading to a no DQ street fight similar to the typical hardcore matches from the Attitude Era. I think seeing them attack each other all over the arena with weapons would be fun to watch! I'm 50/50 on the ladder match rumor. Yes it would be groundbreaking for the Divas Division, but I don't want to see Paige or Charlotte seriously injured or possibly scarred up because of it. Whether we like it or not, all of the Divas' looks are important to the ratings and ticket sales.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Team PCB


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That's an old photo lol. She's heel now, and doing a damn good job. She was awesome on commenatary today, she is just so natural on the mic. Rather see her hotness in the ring though. Hopefully Paige wins the title at TLC. I found it ironical how Flair helped Charlotte win haha. But effectively that makes Charlotte a heel, but she is facing Paige heel, idiots.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I posted it because Paige is looking good here, like in most of the stuff everyone posts in this thread.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, I purchased and watched Santa's Little Helper recently. While I thought the Miz did "ok," I think that both Annalynne McCord and Paige carried that movie. Not giving anything away. And Paige was definitely the most natural and convincing playing her role. The short bonus features had some cute Paige stuff as well.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Also, I purchased and watched Santa's Little Helper recently. While I thought the Miz did "ok," I think that both Annalynne McCord and Paige carried that movie. Not giving anything away. And Paige was definitely the most natural and convincing playing her role. The short bonus features had some cute Paige stuff as well.


Let's be fair the movie as a whole was god awful but yes Paige's performance was pretty good considering the material.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has likeability, cute, and can prove she can actor. Can take shit and turn it into gold. As a whole its a typical WWE straight to DVD movie, so low expectations.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige: Ric Flair is like a rash, he well just not go away LOL. Line of the year. Paige seriously when it comes to Promos and Mic. She is light years ahead of any current diva.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige stop being hot lol. Playing WWE 2k16 and Paige is the only diva on the menu screen .


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What show was that from lol?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> What show was that from lol?






at the end


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh yes AJ Paige feud, that was one of my fav feuds in recent memory. AJ and Paige had such great chemistry.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The government of proposing using paiges hotness as an energy source!!!!!!!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is one hot fully loaded baked potato!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## nike06 (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

i can do whatever to fuck her


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


>


Her boobs are wayyy too pushed up in them first two photos, I'm glad she toned it down a little tbh.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


>


Dat smile tho


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has such a creamy smile!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just thought I'd mention that Paige's commentary at the announcer's booth this past RAW, when Becky Lynch took on Charlotte in a "friendly" match, was quite funny. In case anybody missed it, it's worth checking out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwN4BDKk9g0


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Only diva in the new Smackdown commercials for it moving to USA 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbFvA75I58U


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> Only diva in the new Smackdown commercials for it moving to USA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbFvA75I58U


Remember when people would laugh at me when I said Paige would be the face of the division


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Speaking of "face", I think that if Paige ever goes back to being a baby face she should be presented as a "Jessica Jones" type. Which would be a more fleshed out version of NXT Paige where she'd be a volatile, aggressive, no nonsense loner that's not entirely proud of the things she's done to the other divas on the main roster throughout her career but knows what she stands for


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*











I love her attitude with fans  
Have fun and enjoy it. You only live once. 

And fans do notice which are the prudish, in it for only money beta personality vs someone that, yes gets paid, but is humble, enjoys being a "mark" right along with fans, and definitely an alpha female.


My favorite interview of hers was actually kinda crappy (as an interview), but you could tell she was not prepared and was so excited, nervous and marking out like mad on the network Austin podcast show. It was just too damn cute, seeing her so nervous, fidgeting, talking fast. You know Austin had to be flattered as hell, I notice she seems to be his favorite he's mentioned her on his podcast and likes what she wants to do, just wishes the company would let her. The interview itself wasn't great, but it was fun to see her humble and fangirling to her all time favorite.

https://youtu.be/heGMxTBLWRs






:grin2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God Bless this thread.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God bless for paige in-general!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Perfect angel in gods eyes.
Powerfully attacking inept girls effectively.
Poised and insanely gorgeously evil.
Patterned after impervious grappling executions.
Punching all idiots gracefully eventful.
Pronounced assets indescribably good everytime.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheChristmasSlayer said:


>


----------



## Mickeyphree (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thank you Paige.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is just very humble she doesnt forget where she came from and she appreciates her fans

Paige is hot. I dont have any new pics to add. If anyone hasent seen that documentary she did with her family before she got into WWE you should defo watch it as it shows where she came from to where she is today and it just shows hard work does pay off


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Ah paige my maiden of the moonlight!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

There are the few rare occasions that i want to just punch a hole
right through my computer screen. This is 1-of-them.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mHrPznUtuI


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> There are the few rare occasions that i want to just punch a hole
> right through my computer screen. This is 1-of-them.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mHrPznUtuI


I've heard these guys before and I could tell they sucked the very first time. You can tell a hater when they have virtually nothing constructive to say. Trying to cover their butts by having one of them say that Paige is great in the ring, but hate everything else about her is just plain wrong. Again, if any of the haters would take the time to watch/read any of Paige's interviews where she is NOT in character for WWE, Total Divas, Tough Enough, Santa's Little Helper, etc then they would realize how stupid they sound considering how awesome Paige really is. I just wish the haters just check out ANY print articles, Wrestlemania Axxess interviews from this year, wizard world fan panels, and even live periscope and facebook chats in order to see the non-kayfabe Paige.

Like she says, she is a "nice girl' and a "good person," but nobody seems to believe her. She is proud to be open-minded with no hate in her heart, while having a heart of gold. Has admitted that she is one of the nicest people that you could ever meet and is incredibly humble. She is fiercely loyal to her friends and family and very charitable as well. So yea, these podcast guys are really on the money that Paige really has a "bad attitude!" Stop trying to be edgy and do some actual damn research before you shoot off your mouths you stupid podcast guys! Idiots!

edit: And just because she is a bit of a jokester/prankster and is a bit loose with the cussing doesn't mean she's a bad person or has a bad attitude! The "ribs" are done to people she "likes" and is a form of playful acceptance, and who wouldn't want to cuss at their haters?! They totally deserve it!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> There are the few rare occasions that i want to just punch a hole
> right through my computer screen. This is 1-of-them.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mHrPznUtuI


They don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its like that christy olsen from a few pages back.
Shes another hypocritical paige hater. Says a bunch of lies and other un-informed/baseless and un-founded things
about paige. Just disgusting and unprofessional.

But i went to look at who she follows. Guess what [?].....SHE FOLLOWS PAIGE!!
Well at the time i checked and she still did. I dont know if shes un-followed her. 

Because looking at paige twitter follower numbers. No drop in followers.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> There are the few rare occasions that i want to just punch a hole
> right through my computer screen. This is 1-of-them.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mHrPznUtuI


You do know that is an opinion show right?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Those guys saying Paige is the british bella with fake tits fuck those guys Paige is all natural and she is nothing like the Bellas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Those guys saying Paige is the british bella with fake tits fuck those guys Paige is all natural and she is nothing like the Bellas


I wouldn't call Paige the British Bella but she is definintly not "all natural".

This is Paige all natural.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BORT said:


> I wouldn't call Paige the British Bella but she is definintly not "all natural".
> 
> This is Paige all natural.


and around 16 years old :mj


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:homer


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> :homer


I'm loving this new look for Paige much better then the heavy eye make up of last few month


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That's much better PAige! A lot less makeup, shes the best looking diva currently imo, she does not need the make up, shes so naturally beautiful. She was awesome tonight. Thought she saved the segment. I love her sassiness, slapping the taste out of Flairs mouth, like shes the female Rock . The little leg mimic pose .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









What paige should be saying!!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BORT said:


> I wouldn't call Paige the British Bella but she is definintly not "all natural".
> 
> This is Paige all natural.


Do you realize how long someone is out for when they get Breast Implants? It's months and months and months. Time Paige has not once had.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah when you get breast implants, based on observations. You take a lot of time out, time Paige has NEVER taken. So is one saying she is not natural because of the size of her breasts? But they ain't ballons like Nikki. They are too me attractive, because they are natural. Nothing about Paige is unauthentic. And you cannot prove the contrary, as their is no proof she has or well ever have breast work.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheChristmasSlayer said:


>


via Imgflip Meme Maker

via Imgflip Meme Maker

via Imgflip Meme Maker

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> :homer


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She looked so good last night.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Why has she been wearing so much damn make up recently? Some people don't need make up to look good and Paige is one of them


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Some people don't need make up to look good and Paige is one of them


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She looks hot with makeup.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I've been marking for her ever since she started pushing up her boobs. :bird


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheChristmasSlayer said:


>


The look of when she caught you lying and takes your butter finger from you.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Leon Knuckles said:


> She looks hot with makeup.


She looks better without it (or at least very little of it) to each their own :draper2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> :homer


She looks like a sex doll. Weird.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Brollins said:


>


I was going to post a reaction picture to this but your sig is does the job lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paiges ass ahhhhh:sodone


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Silent Alarm said:


> She looks like a sex doll. Weird.


But like in a good way right? :trips5 I wrote somewhere she looks like a barbie.


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

paige bunsssssssssssssssssssssssss <3
:surprise:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think that pic has been photo shopped.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A nice ass anyways.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has a nice ass

Kevin Skaff is a lucky bastard


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








with Eva Marie


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Her lips are a wee bit different. Has she had work done?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



RJTM said:


> Her lips are a wee bit different. Has she had work done?


Probably lip fillers y'know samething NXT diva Nhoomp uses.


----------



## RealGrendel (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Me love Paige!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



RJTM said:


> Her lips are a wee bit different. Has she had work done?


Ew. She looks like a gothic kardashian there. Hopes she stops putting whatever that is on her lips.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



RJTM said:


> Her lips are a wee bit different. Has she had work done?


In her Periscope from that day her lips look completely normal, it's probably just her doing a a slightly different smile then we're used to


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.periscope.tv/w/1nAKEPrMlBVxL

Incase the link above times out here's the YouTube video of it.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I dont think she has had any work done on her lips... As I am a girl, I know how easy it is to change your lip shape with lipstick, I do it often. :shrug



RJTM said:


> Her lips are a wee bit different. Has she had work done?





PaigeLover said:


> Probably lip fillers y'know samething NXT diva Nhoomp uses.





NakanoLynch said:


> In her Periscope from that day her lips look completely normal, it's probably just her doing a a slightly different smile then we're used to


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Fair enough @Addychu. I mean none us really knew since we're all guys except you. Hearing a female's perspective really changed the game on that.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah I'm not liking that liver coloured lipstick she's currently wearing. Doesn't suit her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Love girls with hats and or beanies.:cena5


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and nikki lookin goood as hell bro!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige and nikki lookin goood as hell bro!!!


That's Brie lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sorry my bad. Thats what i get for posting tired. Man i need to get some rest.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's a shame what happens tonight on SD


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

YUP!!!! I hope that means shes winning the title at tlc!!![?].


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> YUP!!!! I hope that means shes winning the title at tlc!!![?].


I hope so, she looks better with the title imo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> I hope so, she looks better with the title imo


She would look better with the WWE Women's title.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is marketable no doubt. No offense to Charlotte, but Paige right now seeing how big she is with casuals would be money. If they book a face run properly. She apparently got really over at TTTT with Sasha. Sasha and Paige to me are the future. I have a feeling Becky well help Paige win the title, by interfering and costing Charlotte the match. BTW Paige would look hot in a bag lol.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> That's Brie lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Envy said:


> She would look better with the WWE Women's title.


Yeah


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

12:50 mark.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwdFVrIlOmM


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She probably thought the game was boring which is why she existed early. I don't blame her one bit.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige to me just does not come across as the gamer type.
Shes not. But even if we didnt know she wasnt. She just seems that way.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ She's wifey material


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oldy but a goody:


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Let me just add that while I love the black attire she's wearing now, I quite miss the purple one she had when she first appeared in WWE. Love the black hair with the purple attire.

(Plus it accents the booty.)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love her red attire from summerslam 2014.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is obviously not a gamer she grew up wrestling with her family and probably didnt have time for all of that. I love Paige's attire that she debuted at WM31 she looks so hot in that


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is a pretty heavy gamer, she probably thought the game sucked.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Rosa said it best


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This thread is the most viewed and commented mega thread of all the divas.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It makes me proud to have Paige represent my country and to show what real womens wrestling is all about


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

One more day until the title changes hands.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If she lose tomorrow I hope she's not associated with Charlotte and co. at anytime soon. sick of she being used as a stepstone for someone who can't get over of their own(and even after used relative ..still not over lol) especially after see she carries segment everytime just to lose. I rather see her at main event than being look bad like these.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige needs to win tomorrow night im tired of seeing her lose she needs to be three time WWE divas champion


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> If she lose tomorrow I hope she's not associated with Charlotte and co. at anytime soon. sick of she being used as a stepstone for someone who can't get over of their own(and even after used relative ..still not over lol) especially after see she carries segment everytime just to lose. I rather see her at main event than being look bad like these.


What pisses me off is what ric recently said about Charlotte and mania. The fact that they may have a match planned from almost a year ago to make him and a few nxt marks happy is atrocious. Mania is about bringing in your most well known and popular wrestlers and divas, not catering to a few hundred nxt marks. Paige and as much as I don't like them (the bellas) should be on the card over Charlotte and all the new girls for that matter because they are where the real money is. The casuals know them, and that's what mania is for, Paige has done more than every diva this past year on the main roster for this company; it would be an absolute slap in the face to leave her off it so we can see the same match for the fifth time from nxt, now on the main roster. All to desperately make someone who nobody including the nxt marks care about in order to give Charlotte a mania moment. Sorry had to vent this frustration out because it's something that would be an absolute travesty if it comes to fruition. I still have faith that Vince isn't that stupid and he does love Paige so we will see.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah if she loses tomorrow I hope they keep her away from the title for a while. It's pretty disheartening as a fan of hers to see others rip her to shreds for always being in the title scene when she is actually only ever there to put others over. Since this "revolution" started she has literally done nothing but put the new girls over and carry segments on the mic. If they keep setting her up in title shots to lose its just gonna piss the fans off and potentially burn her out. 

If they want to keep her relevant, which they should since she's the most over diva, put her in an angle with the authority or something, they've got that whole international thing going on now. Look back to the days with Trish and Lita, they didn't always have to be in the title feud in order to be on screen, Paige could easily be put in grudge feuds, love angles, stables anything like that. It seems WWE can't find the balance between having her constantly in the title scene or being off screen entirely, for someone as talented and popular as she is she really does deserve some more originality for storylines.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What a passionate rant @islesfan13


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What pisses me off is what ric recently said about Charlotte and mania. The fact that they may have a match planned from almost a year ago to make him and a few nxt marks happy is atrocious. Mania is about bringing in your most well known and popular wrestlers and divas, not catering to a few hundred nxt marks. Paige and as much as I don't like them (the bellas) should be on the card over Charlotte and all the new girls for that matter because they are where the real money is. The casuals know them, and that's what mania is for, Paige has done more than every diva this past year on the main roster for this company; it would be an absolute slap in the face to leave her off it so we can see the same match for the fifth time from nxt, now on the main roster. All to desperately make someone who nobody including the nxt marks care about in order to give Charlotte a mania moment. Sorry had to vent this frustration out because it's something that would be an absolute travesty if it comes to fruition. I still have faith that Vince isn't that stupid and he does love Paige so we will see.


I just hope Ric being delusional as he usually been and nothing more. this is a guy who refuse to retire after retirement match after all. and if it true, I hope she has a match with some legend/guest instead(Lita/Trish/Medusa/Maria Menounos/Ronda etc) could careless what Charlotte and her housewomen(god, I hate this group name) beside Becky doing at all.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If Paige loses tonight


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige should be on WM32 and if shes not that would be a slap in the face to her considering how she much she has done in 2015


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It had to be said. Nobody has done more media and quite frankly made more money this year from the divas than paige. Let's not mention how much outside projects she did for the company as well. I'm pretty sure she did 90 percent of the meet and greets/media for the divas this year. For the WWE to leave her off the biggest show of the year to make the minority nxt marks happy for one day would be an absolute travesty. Nikki had a big year too and if healthy should be on the card as well. There is zero reason why Charlotte should be on it at all at this point. The fact that she keeps having to put over these new girls in a desperate attempt to get them over is sad. When paige was called up she swapped wins with aj and didn't need to bury the whole roster over and over again to get over. The only new girl who is splitting wins at this point is Becky and quite frankly a year down the road she will likely be bigger than the other 2 with casuals, once the nxt craze dies out.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has done alot more this year than Charlotte has ever done. Lets not forget Paige sold out her meet and greet at Wizard World which Roman did on the same day and had the most fans at her session than his


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> This thread is the most viewed and commented mega thread of all the divas.


Because this thread is life and as Paige says


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige isn't winning tonight guys, unfortunately I think it's obvious Charlotte's retaining. She's just started out with a new heel character, it isn't logical for her to lose the title at this moment. Now if they'd waited until after this feud concluded, I could have seen Paige winning, but they jumped the gun and made it obvious to me. Of course I'd much rather see Paige win, along with Sasha Banks she's the most complete diva in the division and deserves to be champion at some point soon however they seem intent on keeping Charlotte as champion, no matter how awful she is.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Paiges new tits are on point.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well It doesn't matter if you mark for Paige or not. She started the Divas revolution. When she won the divas title on her first night, night after mania. She effectively opened the door for all NXT divas. And the start of womens wrestling being taken more seriously. So although they focused on the Divas Revolution this year, it was just an angle and kayfabe. In Reality Paige and her feud with AJ started it all. I am hoping Paige goes over tonight. I well admit I didn't always think like this. I was the complete opposite I blamed Paige, for the lack of recognition for Divas. It wasen't till her podcast, that I Started to see her in a new light. Then I thought you know, she opened the door after she won the Divas title on her first night. Then she started wearing a push up bra, MARKK haha. Their seems to be a thing if you go Oh Paige is Awesome, or go Becky is awesome. People go sit down mark, like that is a qualification for you to post. Let's look at the facts this year. 

Top Merch Seller
Main Evented Raw
Sold Out her Wizard World m and g's more then any other diva
Has done 90% of the media work for divas this year
Was on Conan O'Brian also Sky Sports
Only Diva to judge Tough Enough
Only Diva on the Austin Podcast

I find fans overrstate or overrated some of the talent atm. Like they put Sasha on a pedestal like she is the best thing sine sliced bread. She is an amazing wrestler, I just don't like her look. And I am not saying Paige is perfect, in the ring or else where. But she is the only Diva currently who makes me react or care. I guess I am saying I love her psychology. Their seems to be a craze for NXT divas right now. But I am not sure Sasha, Charlotte e.t.c. Have earnt it. Paige deserves credit for bringing respect to the womens division. And she has worked her ass off the past year. You can call me a mark all you want, but these are facts. It's nothing but a trend. Hell I woulden't mind seeing Paige and Nikki. Throw in an nxt girl like Sasha. But to have it all NXT girls, when to be quite honest they have done nothing to justify that. Like I heard with protected booking. Their a difference between having potential and delivering. Back OT now .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>



Milk and Cookies i fuckin love Paige!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Well It doesn't matter if you mark for Paige or not. She started the Divas revolution. When she won the divas title on her first night, night after mania. She effectively opened the door for all NXT divas. And the start of womens wrestling being taken more seriously. So although they focused on the Divas Revolution this year, it was just an angle and kayfabe. In Reality Paige and her feud with AJ started it all. I am hoping Paige goes over tonight. I well admit I didn't always think like this. I was the complete opposite I blamed Paige, for the lack of recognition for Divas. It wasen't till her podcast, that I Started to see her in a new light. Then I thought you know, she opened the door after she won the Divas title on her first night. Then she started wearing a push up bra, MARKK haha. Their seems to be a thing if you go Oh Paige is Awesome, or go Becky is awesome. People go sit down mark, like that is a qualification for you to post. Let's look at the facts this year.
> 
> Top Merch Seller
> Main Evented Raw
> ...


perfect post. Many of these new nxt marks are either band wagoners who just started watching or flat out hypocrites. When Paige was in nxt she was out shining everyone on that roster (as she's doing now whether they admit it or not). She's the girl that got over, she's the reason Charlotte or Sasha were even given a chance to have a long match. Now every excuse is being thrown on why they aren't performing to nxt par. The people giving these excuses are the same people who trashed paige for an entire year and said we shouldn't go by her past nxt work. Sasha and Becky will have a mediocre match on the Preshow today in front of Sashas hometown crowd and we will hear the usual she's the next rock from her marks, while paige marks can sit back and laugh about it. Why? Because these people over rating the crap out of Sasha have done nothing but trash paige marks for over rating paige the past year. The difference is nobody called paige the next rock. Nobody over rates a given talent on the entire roster more than Sasha marks and they should be the last people criticizing others for over rating their favs.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> perfect post. Many of these new nxt marks are either band wagoners who just started watching or flat out hypocrites. When Paige was in nxt she was out shining everyone on that roster (as she's doing now whether they admit it or not). She's the girl that got over, she's the reason Charlotte or Sasha were even given a chance to have a long match. Now every excuse is being thrown on why they aren't performing to nxt par. The people giving these excuses are the same people who trashed paige for an entire year and said we shouldn't go by her past nxt work. Sasha and Becky will have a mediocre match on the Preshow today in front of Sashas hometown crowd and we will hear the usual she's the next rock from her marks, while paige marks can sit back and laugh about it. Why? Because these people over rating the crap out of Sasha have done nothing but trash paige marks for over rating paige the past year. The difference is nobody called paige the next rock. Nobody over rates a given talent on the entire roster more than Sasha marks and they should be the last people criticizing others for over rating their favs.


Sit down Mark! lol. Ha well I remember, a few years back I kept hearing in the early years of NXT post The Tough Enough 2.0 years. This girl Paige. I had no idea who she was at the time. But everyone the iwc included were raving about her. Then she was elevated, to a huge pop. Won the Divas title (I mean what does that tell you that they trusted Paige to take the divas title off at the time one of the longest reigning champs of all time, who just went over at mania, who did she beat Nikki?). Now those same fans have turned on her, the same way they turned on AJ. This is not just recently, believe it or not back in the day, fans or smarks turned on Rock and Austin too, and were sick of them. Those type of people are always looking for the next new, trendy thing. Hence why Indy has become so popular in WWE of recent times. I remember Bryan was all the rage, when he was chasing the title. Suddenlly he won, they all turned on him. Oh I never liked him lol. It's a reality of being a pro wrestling fan. It's a hate whos on top mentality, Tall Poppy Syndrome. Sorry im getting OT here. Just to finish notice Paige has the most views and replies of all the divas on this site, only thread to have over 1k posts.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well the unity ended fast.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Paige gets screwed by old man ric flair. I am kinda annoyed, but its scripted lol. Paige had the win and Charlottes daddy screwed her. Paige impressed the hell out of me though Her psychology! Every time she sells or does a move, she makes me give a damn about what shes doing. HEr in ring performance was awesome. She looked good too . She has her haters still lol, but whatever. Logic is Paige wins the title and faces Sasha at the Rumble. Charlotte v Becky but what do I know.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

HJDILNTHFGKJTNJKTJGNKJNNGTRJNGRTKJNGKRTJGTN RGJN NJJNRGJ5NG5JRN5IJN5JTGN5JI JGJ5NG 5NG5JINJINGT
RNFRJKFNMRKJFMRJKMRK JNJHRNFGJRNFJRENFRJNFR RN GRJNFNRJNG RHGNEHHUOI5TNHUYHT5UOITNH548UTH4UIO
GTRKLMGKMGJTJNMGJN GBGHBTG5HU4BT5U4YHB4OBTH54OUITO5UI4HT5OIBT54IHT54IHBT.

KNFJK4NGUT5H8Y4U5TJ4INT54UHI45NGIJERNGIERNGJ RTVBHJ REHBVGUYBVRUYFNHRUIEVFNIER FREHBEHBFUREHBGUER.
FKMNJNHRNGRJENG JFERHGT4UITRNHEIUHIUDBFQOQQJB GJHBGRHEJBGFHREBG NRE HRJBGRHEBGHBGHB J JREBGRBHERHBHRBUBRRNRE
FKNGN RNGRIE.

DKNKJRN FRKNRNJGRNG RJNJNRRENJM. JEKRFRNRBHFUYAGFHBTSUHFEHBTGRBGHUSBGHDFNDH NHBVGRHYUHREHJNG.
RSFNKLMREJKGNRJENG GJIRHGIH UITHUHTHTUIEJ GJNIREGIJGIGH SJGHGUIHGUHT78UHGJRINGJNSGJRNGJINSGTRHSGAEHOBBOHBHBRHRBGHTBG.
RKLJGNJKRGNJERKGNRJENG RJGIIRHGRIENHGREJNG JGNRINJHG JNGJN ROJKGJRUIOJTYIJYJ689UJTNMKNGHLK BFDNMJJJJJJJJJBGNJIBGHNRENGNJGRNGING.
KRNFRNFJNF RHBFHRBRHBBHGHRHG [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK!!!!!!!!!!
SHITSHITSHITSHITSHITSHITSHITSHITSHIT!!!!!!!!!

VKJLGNTJTRGTRJINGTINJGTJINGJG GNGUI5HYU5HJYUI5JTY5I Y45IUT5U4HJNTU45HTY8U5HT!!!!!
FVMLF GJIHRIEJHGREJNG 5TJHB5JHTI5HN. VKLJMVJK SAJNSAIHJNSD ASS. 

KJNREJNFRJFNRJNGRKJGNRKGNKGNRKNGKRJLEGN JJTNJNTJTNJITNITNJ45TUI5HTJNRGIJNSGAHIABHABNOAFAPAPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNG
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEE WWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGG OOOOOOOOOOOVER PAIGE!!!!

THEY WONT LISTEN!!!!!
RJGNIGTRIOGTIOJNGTRINHJGTRNGT!!!!

SUMS IT ALL UP!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah you can tell im a volcano spewing lava flows of rage and hate right now!!!!
Red..No white hot lava!!!! I think us paige fans must resign to the fact wwe is never going to give our goth goddess
her title back/again for the 3rd time.

Wwe once again SKAFFS THINGS-UP!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe now we can get that epic mania match between Charlotte and Sasha that will break all records and become the greatest match since rock vs Austin at mania. Whoooo. Oh and Paige is the worst female wrestler in the company right now, team bad day all the way. Bad day rocks bad day rocks....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I've only just recently started marking for Paige. So my investement has been the past two ppvs. But even im pissed. I don't care what smarks say. Theirs actually smart fans on this site, who can see Paige is the best worker in the divas division. Nikki was but shes gone for now. But even then Paige has better psychology. Seriousley the way she sold that Figure Four Leg Lock, was a sight to behold. Let's look at the facts here. Paige sells the most merch, the most over with casuals. Works a match like no ones business. Charlotte is a good worker, but really only where she is cos of daddy. So what they do give the title to Charlotte who well probably go to rumble and go to mania, so NXT smarks can get their fix. Why do my favs get a raw deal. Paige, Wyatt, Barrett e.t.c.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Maybe now we can get that epic mania match between Charlotte and Sasha that will break all records and become the greatest match since rock vs Austin at mania. Whoooo. Oh and Paige is the worst female wrestler in the company right now, team bad day all the way. Bad day rocks bad day rocks....


They are making me not want to see Sasha... I'm already there with Charlotte and the blatant rip off she has now been forced to become. I didn't think they could so quickly and easily derail those two.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Kabraxal said:


> They are making me not want to see Sasha... I'm already there with Charlotte and the blatant rip off she has now been forced to become. I didn't think they could so quickly and easily derail those two.


We can blame the booking everyday of the week and hell I won't even disagree but it's hilarious how these new craze nxt band wagoner were so quick to jump on Paige the past year for not "living to the hype" but there's 300 excuses when it comes to those 2. Paige has flat out out shown everyone of them at this point. And yet can never get any credit at all from some of these nxt marks. It's honestly sad and I'm glad Tazz called out some of these fans for it.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



WWE Attitude said:


>


Cute haha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thanks i needed that. I just wonder what next for paige??? Like on raw tomorrow.
Paige really needs to make glue out of horsewoman.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Thanks i needed that. I just wonder what next for paige??? Like on raw tomorrow.
> Paige really needs to make glue out of horsewoman.


Sadly I know what's next.....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What's next for Paige? Well she could face Charlotte at the rumble. But by this point people maybe sick of the feud, cannot say I blame them. Seeing Charlotte has been getting the upper hand on Paige in brawls. I would like to see Paige attack Charlotte backstage. I don't know just attack all the divas haha, send a warning shot. Won't happen, but that's how I would book it. She might get a rematch on raw.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> What's next for Paige? Well she could face Charlotte at the rumble. But by this point people maybe sick of the feud, cannot say I blame them. Seeing Charlotte has been getting the upper hand on Paige in brawls. I would like to see Paige attack Charlotte backstage. I don't know just attack all the divas haha, send a warning shot. Won't happen, but that's how I would book it. She might get a rematch on raw.


I want Paige to step back and film a movie or something. I want to see these NXT craze marks get their wish on the main roster and watch it crumble. I want to see the fans beg for Paige back like they did a year ago during her previous time off tv. Basically I want Paige to prove everybody wrong once again. With that said, there is still zero chance the company keeps Paige off tv for money reasons, but it would be great to see in that aspect. The positive we can take from this match is Paige got a great reaction once again and she had a very solid match. The wwe keeps trying to kill her momentum but she seems to only get more crowd support from it. The past 2 years since I have been on this site, this is what I have heard. " Paige will be done once AJ comes back" didn't happen. Paige will be done once AJ wins the belt again. Didn't happen. "Paige will be done once the NXT girls come up." Didn't happen. "Paige will be outshown by all 3 NXT girls and all her fans will turn on her for them." Didn't happen. "Lana will be the face of the division and Paige will be in the background." Didn't happen. "Paige is only getting cheered because shes the only face in the company." She got bigger cheers even when all the girls came up and after a heel turn. I can keep going but its pretty funny how peoples wishes all were proven wrong in record timing. Paige was supposed to be pushed down to Tamina territory at this point. Instead shes gotten a TE role, Stone Cold podcast, commercial after commercial and outside tv shows. Its safe to say Paige proved her critics wrong and most are just grasping at straws now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is the most commercial diva WWE have. They won't keep her off tv. She is already featured in the 2k16 ad, only diva to do so. USA Network Ad, only Diva. Judge on Tough Enough. She is more then just a wrestler, she is one of their stars (She is I would say arguably the top star in WWE, I mean you look at the guys its slim picking, with no cena). She is a rare commodity. WWE is a brutal biz really, when it comes to fans. They can love you one week, hate you the next. Paige is what 23, she has got so many years. She is a 12 year vet at 23. Maybe take her off tv. But I hope not I want her to be on tv, and keep pissing people off haha. PRoblem with divas division. Without Divas Title its pretty pointless. They need a Divas Tag Title. Just give her the title. I like Paige solo. So what happens if its Charlotte v Sasha at mania. I mean based on their booking if they cannot work a pre show match, what makes them think some rookies can work a mania match. Paige has already done mania. Paige or Nikki even should face a past legends diva. Bring back the Womens title.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Let the other divas get the divas malibu barbie butterfly belt.
Whilst paige earns the big girl belt [The womens championship]!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ That would be my divas match at Mania. Sasha v Nikki v Charlotte for the Divas Title. Make Paige face whats her face for the Womens Title. Paige creates a revolution all on her own .


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









To the people booking her.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Thanks i needed that. I just wonder what next for paige??? Like on raw tomorrow.
> Paige really needs to make glue out of horsewoman.


Personally I think that Paige needs a bit of a break.

I would set up an injury angle where Charlotte injures Paige's leg or head (due to the turnbuckle spot last night), Charlotte keeps attacking, Becky comes down to stop her. Charlotte retreats, Becky wonders whats gotten into her, Becky helps Paige to the back and Paige leaves television for a couple of months.

I'm a big fan of Paige but she's been at the for front of the division since January this year which is fine, however she's still yet to win the title so having her challenge for it is beginning to get a little tired because you just don't expect her to win. She's out performing all the others on the roster currently however I'm getting a little bored of seeing her performing so well and never winning.

I say take her out for a couple of months, let Becky challenge for the title and have her return in time for a fatal fourway at Mania.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just a quick comment. Have not re-watched the match from last night yet, but for me this was not even close to the other 2 matches they just had at Survivor Series and the following RAW. I get that it was all about "storytelling" and getting Charlotte even more over as a Heel, but it seemed that Ric Flair was in the match just as much as Paige and Charlotte. I thought Ric did a good job being very involved, but for me he REALLY took away from the actual "battle" taking place. And it didn't help that Paige had hardly any offense the whole match either. At least it looks like Becky and Sasha are finally starting to get their chances at Charlotte, in the spotlight, now as well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is also only 23. She is really young, she has at least ten years ahead of her. Then again shes a over ten year vet haha. Yeah taking her off tv is an option. But I am kinda selfish, she is part of the reason I am watching atm haha, so I kinda hope that does not happen. As it is she is money for WWE, she is so over with casuals. On the cover and face of all their advertisements, so her being off TV, I don't think would be a smart option. I think the feud has turned incredibly stupid though. 1. The feud started as Paige as a badass heel, ripping into Charlotte's family, and slapping the taste out of Flair's mouth and 2. Now Charlotte is the heel, and Flair has cost Paige the match. Is Paige now a face? Because she suits heel more. And has been killing it as heel, Charlotte in this feud anyway was better as the face.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Tonight would be interesting to her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is she even at raw today?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She maybe flying over for NXT in London to hang around.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CretinHop138 said:


> She maybe flying over for NXT in London to hang around.


It would be cool for her to make an appearance there but i think she may just be on a mini vacation this week. Her friend posted a pic on instagram of them getting ready for a party.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Ahh they well put her on Main Event and make her job to Charlotte again or worse Bri haha. I am not sure she well be on Raw. They may do an angle she was injured, so keep her off tv for a few weeks at least. Return at the rumble and have one last match with Charlotte. Triple threat maybe with Becky. And Paige wins a very deserved divas title as HEEL. I read that was her 13th consecutive divas title loss.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

They can't do an injury angle more than a week. Next week is tttt where she had a match, it's also the slammys where she's nominated 4 times. I could see them playing up a 1 week concussion injury thing but they could also just not mention anything and have their usual random diva match like they have been having. 1 week off doesn't require an injury write off, especially after a loss the previous night. Also there's no need for storyline progression just yet when the royal rumble is 6 weeks away.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeh she's had a massive amount of title matches this year and has lost all, the majority via screwy finishes. 

I think that this point she needs to be removed so I think they'll either do an injury angle, or they'll literally ignore her and leave her off the shows. I suppose both create the same effect. She should be off for a couple of months and then make her return. I would say put Paige in a feud with another DIVA however they seem to be incapeable of creating feuds outside of the title picture, or if they do they forget about them within weeks (Paige/Nattie anyone? Who attacked Nattie? Sasha/Nattie?)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just don't get what they see in Charlotte as divas champ, she offers absolutely nothing. I would rather they just Elevate Bayley and give her the Divas Title. And give the NXT Womens Title to Alexa. TBH Paige and AJ was MONEY. The best Divas Feud of this era. They don't really have a feud of that calibre to bank on atm.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm assuming the see the name 'Flair' pretty much...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I so want to be that guitar so bad haha.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

First, I'm gonna just apologize for this, because it will make me seem like 'a pig' for taking a "creepshot" 
but I had to pause and screenshot, because I found it funny due to cameraman & producer.
The cameraman actually stayed on this shot and even production lingered on this shot a good 4-5 seconds and didn't switch angles until Charlotte's music hit for the interruption.

So yea its a 'creepshot' but I laughed because it was very noticeable. I think ol' Kevin Dunn wanted a good HD eyeful, or sneaking in some subtle fan service hoping for ratings  

But I was watching Smackdown I had downloaded but forgot to watch, so I watched it before I loaded up the TLC kickoff & hd ppv.

So that's my alibi I'm sticking with 













8*D


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That's not creeping. That's hot haha. I find Paiges kinda semi pale white legs so hot, I Don't know why lol. shes just so sexy. 

ETA: Looks like no Paige on Raw tonight. With Charlotte Paige feud over for now.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Already 1 raw without her and im having withdrawals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ Me lol. Felt strange.


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Where was Paige tho? Literally every other Diva was out there tonight. Apart from Nikki obviously. 

It felt strange.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Lukeazade said:


> Where was Paige tho? Literally every other Diva was out there tonight. Apart from Nikki obviously.
> 
> It felt strange.


I don't know, hope she is getting some down time. She has worked her ass for WWE this year. In kayfabe? I have no idea where she was. Maybe it was a good thing she was not involved in that messy Divas match. Even Becky looked stupid lol. Could be good keeping her off, heart grows fonder. I need my fix tho!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

There was really nothing for Paige to do tonight. They put together a 5 minute meaningless divas match to precede reigns big moment. She's not a part of a team so she couldn't be in the tag match or watching in the crowd with team bad day. In fact team bad day in the crowd made zero sense as well. Paige wasn't given the night off though which sucks for her because she deserves it. She was doing a photoshoot in the back. Next week she teams with bad day while ric and Becky team with the girls they just beat. I don't even know how that makes sense in the grand scheme of things but that's what we're getting. Maybe we get a beat down by one of those teams next week or raw. There's really no reason for them to be working together. Now go vote for Paige, Paige marks on social media and the app next week. Wwe.com has the ways to vote.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Doing a photoshoot backstage lol, don't know why I find that humerous. My pick for Diva of the year would be between Nikki and Paige. People are going to hate on Paige, or anyone whos popular and successful no matter what you do. Some Humans are just really insecure. TTTT should be a good one, she went over apparently with Sasha. Well they are the two most popular divas currently, its not rocket science WWE. Have Paige v Sasha for the title at the Rumble, but alas.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is that what she was doing, instead of wrestling haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## ellecate (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Glad to know she's ok  I was worried when she didn't show up on Raw last night thought she might get injured. That fisherman suplex last night at TLC looked brutal to her neck.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She might have a match on SD.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Pretty sure "NXT marks" love Paige more than Charlotte. especially the fan who watch it since beginning. there are people who still don't forget who made NXT women division relavance as it is today. as for Charlotte, I know she never been a fan favorite. but her populairty and performance now is pretty much concerned compare to her first arrived at MR. at this point Summer Rae could outshined her. personally I don't have problem with her but her dad annoyed me so much.


I agree with people here. I want her to off screen for a while. to keep her warm and I also want to see what division will look like after lost 2 top stars of division.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wouldn't worry too much about Paige I get the impression she's vinces favorite by a large margin. Once AJ left she became his go to girl.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I have to say Charlotte has failed to get over as a face and Paige is just so over that she should be champion. I cant believe their screwing Paige over


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I would much rather Paige not be on the show at all, then her lose in pointless, random matches with no relevance. So even though she's my favorite in the division, I'm happy with her not being there if she has no direction anyways.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> I have to say Charlotte has failed to get over as a face and Paige is just so over that she should be champion. I cant believe their screwing Paige over


She's been getting the Dean Ambrose treatment all year long.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

For selfish reasons I'm sad Paige is not on TV right now as she is one of the main reasons I watch, but like others have said, if she's not gonna be used in a storyline for purposes other then putting new girls over then I'd rather her take a step back. 

While I think the right move would have been for her to win at TLC, I am still optimistic about the fact that every loss shes had has been due to screwy finish, meaning someone backstage must like her enough to insist on keeping her protected. I used to think that someone was HHH now not so much since he's clearly the ultimate Flair mark, say what you will about Vince's failings but I think it might actually be him that realizes Paige is the long term face for the division, even as a heel, and should stay protected, he's also probably the one that puts her up for appearances and stuff. 

Ideally I would like Paige back on TV but as far away from the title feud as possible, maybe in a storyline with the authority or even just a grudge feud with Natalya or something. RAW seems to be improving but it would be really awesome if they finally managed to build two divas storylines simultaneously. 

Also I'm just gonna put this out there but Paige has to win diva of the year, it would be ridiculous for anyone else to, except maybe Nikki considering her title reign. Paige easily works the most dates out of an of the divas and is the most over in the division, sadly I think Sasha might edge her out cuz of the bandwaggoners, don't get me wrong Sasha's amazing but has not yet earned a title like that.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*































Drinking beers in her teens  












Paige's awkward moment with Rosa


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Vince is definitely more pro paige than anyone in the back. If he wasnt, she wouldn't get all these outside gigs. He knows where the real money is. As for paige being off tv, it won't be long but I prefer she stays protected in the back rather than putting over the nxt girls for the 100th time in a desperate attempt to get them over. As I have said already even aj swapped wins with paige during her callup. It wouldn't kill them to take a loss every once in a while. For god sakes they won't even let Sasha take a dirty loss. In terms of the slammys next week you guys can vote on social media for some categories now like tellme. As far as diva of the year, it will likely be won by Sasha by the nxt give divas a chance movement. PAIGE Could Win It For Her Outside projects, But she's Been Jobbing all year. In a kayfabe sense Nikki should win. I'll vote for paige no matter what but it's between paige and Nikki in my eyes.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










I'm beginning to think that Paige is the queen at getting her boobs to look amazing, because they look huge here.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

How is Sasha should win? Since when Slammy award including delovopmental show. I wouldn't complain if either Paige or Nikki win but NXT call up? Really? All three of them werent done enough on main roster.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.instagram.com/p/_U_al-RpjP/?taken-by=realpaigewwe
Thank me later


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I guess WWE thinks Paige is so over that she doesn't need the title at the moment. Personally, I think it would help the division if its most over diva (by far) had a long run as a dominant champion instead of just dropping the title on Charlotte, who no one gives a fuck about.

Charlotte chasing Paige could have probably gotten her more over instead of the other way around.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige probably got the night off Raw and she deserves it she has busted her ass all year. I think next week with the slammys she will be heavily featured


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

GIF'd


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's funny because Paige was the most over one in this feud. Charlotte was getting crickets in that controversial main event raw a month back now. Paige was getting cheers. I think the crowd felt her bad ass heel run, but also getting hard done by. They got it wrong it should of gone Charlotte chasing Paige for the title. And no Sasha should not win Diva of the year. Maybe NXT Diva. But she has done nothing on the main roster. Other then the IWC or Smarks praise her if she came to the ring and just sat their I mean come on, its ridiculous. My picks for diva of the year should be Nikki or Paige.

ETA: To give Paige a fresh storyline. I always loved that scene backstage, where she was playing Chess with Harper and Rowan lol. Have her join the Wyatts . And have them taking on The Authority at WM. Paige can take on Steph lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/_U_al-RpjP/?taken-by=realpaigewwe
> Thank me later


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/_U_al-RpjP/?taken-by=realpaigewwe
> Thank me later


I actually agree... look at that shake! :wink2:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Instantly answered Stone Cold if she could wrestle men like Chyna 
https://youtu.be/1qYZFC3CCAk






Austin talks her up a lot on his podcast. What would be awesome and launch Paige into orbit, she fights Charlotte at Wrestlemania and Ric enters with Charlotte, but then have Paige enter with Austin in her corner, and Paige double birds, kick, and stunner winning belt, then Ric can take a stunner from Austin for messing with the matches then beer party for Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So now it makes sense why Paige was given the last 2 days off. Shes got an interview this week in NY for SI along with media for Santas little helper and 2k16.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Getting the top diva out their, who is prob the most marketable diva they got right now. I wish she would get off Total Divas though, shes too good for that crap. In NZ they should show TTTT, so be good to see her match then.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Shes got an interview this week in NY for SI along with media for Santas little helper and 2k16.










NY gets everything


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is going to take manhattan better than jason did!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It really does make sense why Paige wasent on Raw she has lots of media to do which is good as its getting her out there and more people are noticing her


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> NY gets everything


Brother your just a 30 minute train ride away lol. Your closer to the city than me in LI.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Brother your just a 30 minute train ride away lol. Your closer to the city than me in LI.


Yeah but by the time I'll get there she'll be gone and I'll be mad.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Yeah but by the time I'll get there she'll be gone and I'll be mad.


She Didn't Say Where She Will Be either. So it would be extremely difficult to meet her. I'm sure she will do another meet and greet soon.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She Didn't Say Where She Will Be either. So it would be extremely difficult to meet her. I'm sure she will do another meet and greet soon.


See and plus it's hard going to NY without to the city and getting lost in it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> See and plus it's hard going to NY without to the city and getting lost in it.


Yeah Manhattan can be crazy but once you get used to it , it's pretty easy to find your way around. Try to find someone to go with next meet and greet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Yeah Manhattan can be crazy but once you get used to it , it's pretty easy to find your way around. Try to find someone to go with next meet and greet.


I have somebody coming with me, it's my cellphone







. Not but in all seriousnes when I find where she'll be then I'll try to go.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Imo lipstick doesn't look good on her but that's just me


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Imo lipstick doesn't look good on her but that's just me


She doesn't need all that makeup. I don't care for that color on her either. There is a pink color lipstick she's used before that looks hot asf on her though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She doesn't need all that makeup. I don't care for that color on her either. There is a pink color lipstick she's used before that looks hot asf on her though.


 Imo she looks better without lipstick. Makeup on the other hand will be since she's a WWE diva.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah the lipsticks are getting worse, really not liking that. Almost like a goth Kardashian.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CretinHop138 said:


> Yeah the lipsticks are getting worse, really not liking that. Almost like a goth Kardashian.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Who cares I see booooooobies. But yeah I agree she is imo the most naturally attractive diva in wwe atm. She looks way better natural. Loved her look on the Main Event of raw a month back. Too much mascara, and lipstick. But I still want to marry her lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









I cant wait to see/read/hear any media shes done. Audio/video or text!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Girls come along way from Britain to the Top Diva in WWE.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

RamPaigers, for those who have social media vote for Paige. She has to win this Slammy


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Fuck rice a roni. For one day Paige is the true san francisco treat!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


She's so cute


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She sure loves being around/with bearded dudes.

Note to self....GROW A BEARD!!!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> She sure loves being around/with bearded dudes.
> 
> Note to self....GROW A BEARD!!!!!!


Join a band too:wink2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> She sure loves being around/with bearded dudes.
> 
> Note to self....GROW A BEARD!!!!!!


I'm definitely trying to grow one.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Join a band too:wink2:


Note to self...learn to play and write 3 chord songs on guitar.
Other note to self...Start a band. Ill call my band..IRON BEAVER!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Holy shpedoinkers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I'm sure Paige well appreciate that haha.





PaigeLover said:


>


The picture on the left there she looks a little like Carrie from King of Queens.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige i love you my little moist towelette!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is so hot she can grill the sun!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I am so in love with her! lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She really does have a very pretty face.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The makeup she wears really does make a difference. She is beginning to resemble a young hot trans atm.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> The makeup she wears really does make a difference. She is beginning to resemble a young hot trans atm.


Trans? Not sure about that, if your saying what I think your saying. She is wearing a bit of makeup in her selfies. But her recent pics, she looks way more prettier without the makeup, or just enough.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Trans? Not sure about that, if your saying what I think your saying. She is wearing a bit of makeup in her selfies. But her recent pics, she looks way more prettier without the makeup, or just enough.


Bro, let's be real here:









This is one of her most recent IG pics and she looks totally different. Still beautiful as ever, but _different_.

The pictures being posted now are not recent.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> The makeup she wears really does make a difference. She is beginning to resemble a *young hot trans* atm.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If she [Paige] does not win at least one slammy. Im going to tell a small child that santa
does not exist.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheChristmasSlayer said:


>


I love what was it Raw 2 weeks ago before TLC. She came out slapped Flair in the face, and mocked his strut LOL. And then her comment "Flair is like a rash, he just won't go away" LOL. I love her.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> If she [Paige] does not win at least one slammy. Im going to tell a small child that santa
> does not exist.


IMO she should win Diva of the year, I am sure smarks well disagree haha. But outside WWE she has been the most hard working Diva. Worked the most matches this year, she has made a lot of money for the company this year. But Sasha is a IWC darling right now, so I expect her to win. Even though that would be for NXT, on the main roster she is a rookie.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Holy shpedoinkers!!!!!!!!!



:lmao :lmao :lmao


I visit this thread for reactions like this. Never change, Regent Alien :lmao


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Smarks disagree








is it same smarks who riding her tail so hard when she was at NXT. IWC is just being IWC as usual. So pathetic. I wonder who's next.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SANTAGON said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> I visit this thread for reactions like this. Never change, Regent Alien :lmao


Lies. We both know why you visit this thread. You may not admit it but as you have stated a year ago, "you can never get enough of that british booty". Welcom back to the Paige side. The force in Paige is still strong in you. Let it out. Don't fight it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


How does Paige know every guy in every band on the planet? Do these guys message her on twitter or something?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well the metal/punk-rock/pop-punk scene is pretty close nit.
So im sure they mostly all know each other. And know whats going-on!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> How does Paige know every guy in every band on the planet? Do these guys message her on twitter or something?


She probably follows them and they follow her back or they probably slide in her dms.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> IMO she should win Diva of the year, I am sure smarks well disagree haha. But outside WWE she has been the most hard working Diva. Worked the most matches this year, she has made a lot of money for the company this year. But Sasha is a IWC darling right now, so I expect her to win. Even though that would be for NXT, on the main roster she is a rookie.


Sad thing is WWE will give it to Nikki probably.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige was supposed to be on IGN upatnoon today but when I put the site on there is no link for it? Anyone ever go on this site and know if they have delays or am I looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige was supposed to be on IGN upatnoon today but when I put the site on there is no link for it? Anyone ever go on this site and know if they have delays or am I looking in the wrong spot?


 They probably have posted up yet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677686255946174470


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Keep dreaming sweety lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

IGN will be posting the link later today. When they do I will make a thread in the general section. It seems like a good one....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> IGN will be posting the link later today. When they do I will make a thread in the general section. It seems like a good one....


What was she promoting?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> What was she promoting?


2k16


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> 2k16


Oh, I would've thought by now that she would be promoting Royal Rumble.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Oh, I would've thought by now that she would be promoting Royal Rumble.


That's 6 weeks away and shes likely not on the card.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> That's 6 weeks away and shes likely not on the card.


Don't say that. We need her on the first ppv of the year.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Don't say that. We need her on the first ppv of the year.


But who would she be feuding with?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> But who would she be feuding with?


 With this clusterfucking booking who knows.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> With this clusterfucking booking who knows.


I rather see her take a ppv off than job again to charlotte or Sasha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I rather see her take a ppv off than job again to charlotte or Sasha


On that note I'm with you but hopefully she has a match at WM.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> On that note I'm with you but hopefully she has a match at WM.


She needs to be on mania and I honestly see no way they leave her off. Especially with the amount of media she will be doing for them at that time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She needs to be on mania and I honestly see no way they leave her off. Especially with the amount of media she will be doing for them at that time.


 YES, and on top of that I hope she has a match on my birthday on SD.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> YES, and on top of that I hope she has a match on my birthday on SD.


What day?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What day?


March 3rd


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> March 3rd


Hopefully shes the champ by then:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Hopefully shes the champ by then:grin2:


Believe That


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well ill be damned.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

*Today on twitter I found out that Paige's cousin has passed away this afternoon. *


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Awful awful awful news. Our condolences goes out to paige and the rest of the knight/bevis family.
I would love to send them a sympathy card.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SANTAGON said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> I visit this thread for reactions like this. Never change, Regent Alien :lmao


I used to enjoy visiting this thread but lately it's gotten to be a very creepy thread and certain posters are gonna need a restraining orders soon inkman


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love how others have said/posted they straight up and flat out 
want to fuck paige. And yet my harmless infantile toddler talk gets some riled-up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is sexy, who woulden't to bang her lol respectably of course. Paige playing WWE 2k16 damn she takes it seriously lol, kinda cute heh. Unfortunately prob the only universe where she is winning the Divas title in the near future haha. Unless Charlotte drops it to her at Rumble, but I Think Charlotte and Paige has been worn to death, unless its a triple threat.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To me all roads go to either a fatal four way Paige/sasha/becky and charlotte at mania.
Or an ultra rare five way match. Paige/sasha/becky/charlotte and nikki.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah maybe. I have a personal soft spot for Paige vs whats her face for the Womens Championship. Have the other divas fight it out for the Divas Title haha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

True^^^^^.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*






She's got a future in news/journalism post-WWE IMO.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The past few weeks she was on commentary she outshone Coles entire career lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here are some interview links that I came across. I think any Paige interview is worth checking out, so here ya go.

http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/video/2015/12/17/wwe-paige-full-interview

The other SI interview by Andy Gray is not available yet.


For IGN, Paige did that news clip above, plus a quick Let's Play with WWE 2K16 like on Conan, and an interview. Here are links to the latter 2:

http://www.ign.com/videos/2015/12/19/wwes-paige-on-being-a-role-model-and-a-video-game-character approx 18min

http://www.ign.com/videos/2015/12/19/watch-diva-paige-play-as-herself-in-wwe-2k16-up-at-noon-live approx 5min
(this one is also on youtube as well)


Also, I think it would be MUCH more entertaining if we got to hear Paige with that English accent on an Unleashed podcast, like Stone Cold & Jericho, when she retires. Her funny personality would really be wasted by just doing "sterile/boring" news or journalism IMO.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

She has so many interviewing. Is it normal for WWE standard? I feel like her popularity is now extraordinary.

PS. Is that same Andy Gray who was fired from sexist remarks while commenting about football? I guess not but still.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BtheChristmasSlayer said:


>


She can be the mother of my children.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


>


 I notice how the cameraman pauses when she spread eagle like this.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Love it when she has that tongue on display, I bet she does amazing work "downstairs"

                                                                    

Think I have a new fetish.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Gene simmons eat your heart out!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



N7 Spectre said:


>


My favorite two pics.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Does anyone know if Paige well be on Raw, is it The Slammys? If she wins Diva of the year, probably.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I hope so. It would be nice to see her win something again.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well shes up for crossover of the year, when she turned on Becky and Charlotte haha. That was a good heel turn. Effectively destroying what was left of the Divas Revolution haha, if their ever was one. And of course Diva of the year.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think she's taking a break off TV for the holidays, plus her cousin died a few days ago.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ Yeah maybe but if she is going to win a kayfabe award. She well be on tv, if not then she won't.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


>


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

For those who didn't get to see Santa's little helper yet, watch it for free tonight 8est on USA.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That would be cool ^. But i live in.NZ haha. Is it any good Miz is in it, so im presuming no star power haha. Sounds like a typical B Grade Christmas flick. But Paige is in it sooo...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> That would be cool ^. But i live in.NZ haha. Is it any good Miz is in it, so im presuming no star power haha. Sounds like a typical B Grade Christmas flick. But Paige is in it sooo...


It's not that good tbh, Miz is supposed to the hero of the movie but he comes across so unlikable the only positive I took from this movie was Paige's performance for an acting debut she looked like a natural she was at least a better actor then Rousey.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh ok cheers thought as much. Paige is the attraction haha.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hurry-up monday. Wanna see paige with some slammys in-hand!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looks really hot their. But sorry her character in WWE2k16 is not flattering at all lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Vote for







Diva of the year.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Tonight is the night everyone should vote Paige diva of the year


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah I well be voting for my girl Paige from NZ haha. Her and Nikki I think deserve the kayfabe award the most haha. Woulden't be surprised if Sasha wins it, simply because its a social media thing. But well see.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah I well be voting for my girl Paige from NZ haha. Her and Nikki I think deserve the kayfabe award the most haha. Woulden't be surprised if Sasha wins it, simply because its a social media thing. But well see.


DOTY is on the app. if it were Social media Sasha would have absolutely zero chance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> DOTY is on the app. if it were Social media Sasha would have absolutely zero chance


Oh yeah sure I am just saying Sasha is popular. So woulden't be surprised seeing its a kayfabe award to give Sasha Diva of the year. Although she prob has not earnt it on the Main Roster. Paige and Nikki have prob been a bit better their. Paige was the only diva this year who showed any character development at al. Nikki for being prob the most consistent worker, and she did beat the Divas record. So seeing its an kayfabe award, that may count.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








<<<<Dont let be paige again voters!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Oh yeah sure I am just saying Sasha is popular. So woulden't be surprised seeing its a kayfabe award to give Sasha Diva of the year. Although she prob has not earnt it on the Main Roster. Paige and Nikki have prob been a bit better their. Paige was the only diva this year who showed any character development at al. Nikki for being prob the most consistent worker, and she did beat the Divas record. So seeing its an kayfabe award, that may count.


I know I'm just saying in terms of actual popularity Paige and Nikki have her beat by huge numbers, especially in social media. If it was a social media vote Sasha wouldn't stand a chance. Paige should have won the award last year due to her kayfabe accomplishments. This year I will still vote for Paige but based on kayfabe Nikki has to be the front runner.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








<<<<Make this paige voters!!!


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If you look at who has had a better year though Sasha has had a far better year than Paige. I won't be surprised if Paige wins just based of popularity though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well I think its based or should be based on kayfabe acheivements on the main roster. Sasha did great in NXT. But not so great on the main roster to this date. Seeing its a Kayfabe achievement, Nikki should win. Paige possibly due to her popularity.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



koda2_00 said:


> If you look at who has had a better year though Sasha has had a far better year than Paige. I won't be surprised if Paige wins just based of popularity though.


Well that's assuming we count nxt. If that's the case then we should include Bayley as well but still, that's including something outside of the main roster. And by that logic Paige had the best year of a diva in years. Her accomplishments include a mania appearance and win, tough enough judge, top media and pr for the women's division etc. She was the face of the division for 2015 and she didn't even hold the belt during the time. If it's strictly off of Kayfabe accomplishments which is usually the goal of it then Nikki clinches automatically.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah Kayfabe accomplishments alone

Won with AJ at Wrestlemania. Year before that she won the Divas Title on her first night
Only Diva to be Tough Enough Judge
Only Diva on the Austin Podcast
Top Media and PR for The Divas
Main Evented Raw

IF were going off kayfabe then I would rate Bayley ahead of Sasha tbh. But of course its based off the main roster. Sashas been on the MR what 2 months? So its clearly between Nikki and Paige.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah Kayfabe accomplishments alone
> 
> Won with AJ at Wrestlemania. Year before that she won the Divas Title on her first night
> Only Diva to be Tough Enough Judge
> ...


I can see Sasha winning this if it's based on a popularity contest even though she doesn't deserve it as her main roster run which the award is supposed to based on has been lackluster and she's been relegated to nothing more then a female New Day gimmick and as much as I like Paige the only real winner of this Slammy based on accomplishments is Nikki Bella whether we like it or not.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Speaking of Paige and Stone Cold...


even though the graphics in 2k16 suck... (course I've never had a console, other than atari 2600 hehe)...

Someone took Stone Cold's entrance style, and gave it to Paige's character in game.


So Paige walks to ring and climbs the ropes like Austin  it's kinda funny


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB3Z52Ygi0Y








would be funny to see her do that for real once, and in addition, give the double birds on each corner >


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Who voted?


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Well that's assuming we count nxt. If that's the case then we should include Bayley as well but still, that's including something outside of the main roster. And by that logic Paige had the best year of a diva in years. Her accomplishments include a mania appearance and win, tough enough judge, top media and pr for the women's division etc. She was the face of the division for 2015 and she didn't even hold the belt during the time. If it's strictly off of Kayfabe accomplishments which is usually the goal of it then Nikki clinches automatically.


If this was last year then I would say you're right. 2014 was Paige's year, she deserved to win last year (I can't remember who ended up winning). However she just hasn't had a great 2015. She did have a wrestlemania appearance true (and i maintain she should have gotten that pin/submission and not AJ, but that's a post for another time) but the Bella's appeared at wrestlemania as well. As far as media appearances I know she was on conan, if people can list some stuff she did then tell me, I mean the Bella's were on the muscle and fitness magazine so the two kinda cancel each other out, No? If we are going by main roster accomplishments, then i'm sorry it main pain many of you to hear it but Nikki Bella then deserves to win. She has had the best year of any of the divas on the main roster. If we can count NXT then Sasha deserves to win, and yes I wish Bayley could be nominated too.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



koda2_00 said:


> If this was last year then I would say you're right. 2014 was Paige's year, she deserved to win last year (I can't remember who ended up winning).


AJ Lee won last year then gave her speech about NxT girls coming up being the future.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> AJ Lee won last year then gave her speech about NxT girls coming up being the future.


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


> Speaking of Paige and Stone Cold...
> 
> 
> even though the graphics in 2k16 suck... (course I've never had a console, other than atari 2600 hehe)...
> ...


Someone should use Paige with Lesnar's entrance. She did say she would want Brock to german suplex her


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



koda2_00 said:


> If this was last year then I would say you're right. 2014 was Paige's year, she deserved to win last year (I can't remember who ended up winning). However she just hasn't had a great 2015. She did have a wrestlemania appearance true (and i maintain she should have gotten that pin/submission and not AJ, but that's a post for another time) but the Bella's appeared at wrestlemania as well. As far as media appearances I know she was on conan, if people can list some stuff she did then tell me, I mean the Bella's were on the muscle and fitness magazine so the two kinda cancel each other out, No? If we are going by main roster accomplishments, then i'm sorry it main pain many of you to hear it but Nikki Bella then deserves to win. She has had the best year of any of the divas on the main roster. If we can count NXT then Sasha deserves to win, and yes I wish Bayley could be nominated too.



Nxt shoulden't count, its not even on tv. Paige was recently in Sports Illustrated. Sasha even though she was great in nxt, does not mean she deserves Diva of the year. More NXT Diva of the year. NXT is really secondary to WWE. I think Paige has had a far better second half of the year. Being on the muscle and fitness mag? Lol sorry that's got nothing to do with wrestling in WWE. That shouldn't be a factor at all imo. Seeing its predetermined it well based on their kayfabe achievments in the ring. So Nikki or Paige should win imo.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



koda2_00 said:


> If this was last year then I would say you're right. 2014 was Paige's year, she deserved to win last year (I can't remember who ended up winning). However she just hasn't had a great 2015. She did have a wrestlemania appearance true (and i maintain she should have gotten that pin/submission and not AJ, but that's a post for another time) but the Bella's appeared at wrestlemania as well. As far as media appearances I know she was on conan, if people can list some stuff she did then tell me, I mean the Bella's were on the muscle and fitness magazine so the two kinda cancel each other out, No? If we are going by main roster accomplishments, then i'm sorry it main pain many of you to hear it but Nikki Bella then deserves to win. She has had the best year of any of the divas on the main roster. If we can count NXT then Sasha deserves to win, and yes I wish Bayley could be nominated too.


She literally did all outside media this year for the women. I just recently posted links to the ign she did two days ago and sports illustrated. She also is the face of the video game for the divas. She recently filmed a taping for ridiculousness as well. Add to the fact of her being The only female on stone colds podcast to date. You can also add her Christmas movie to the list.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Nxt shoulden't count, its not even on tv. Paige was recently in Sports Illustrated. Sasha even though she was great in nxt, does not mean she deserves Diva of the year. More NXT Diva of the year. NXT is really secondary to WWE. I think Paige has had a far better second half of the year. Being on the muscle and fitness mag? Lol sorry that's got nothing to do with wrestling in WWE. That shouldn't be a factor at all imo. Seeing its predetermined it well based on their kayfabe achievments in the ring. So Nikki or Paige should win imo.


So muscle and fitness don't count, yet sports illustrated does? Lol. Yes sports illustrated is a much larger magazine (and has that issue come out yet by the way, i'm really not sure lol). Both are magazines, No? And like I said if we can't count nxt then your right sasha shouldn't win. But Nikki does deserve to win imo. She's just improved so much this year and had an overall great year, better than the rest in all honesty.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



koda2_00 said:


> So muscle and fitness don't count, yet sports illustrated does? Lol. Yes sports illustrated is a much larger magazine (and has that issue come out yet by the way, i'm really not sure lol). Both are magazines, No? And like I said if we can't count nxt then your right sasha shouldn't win. But Nikki does deserve to win imo. She's just improved so much this year and had an overall great year, better than the rest in all honesty.


If its what happened on the main roster then Nikki wins it hands down. If its what was accomplished in and out of the ring and the main roster than Paige is the one to beat. I can't possibly think of anybody in years who could have possibly done more than Paige. TE judge, stone Cold podcast, movie, Every media appearance, face of the video game etc. That was pretty much our point. If we can include Banks for what she did in NXT then we should include what Paige did outside the MR too. That was the point.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUCCCKKKK THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This raw has been pure and utter shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

Can't believe WWE just pulled that shit right now with the Diva of the Year award. It's one thing for Paige to lose fair and square to Nikki, but to mimic the Steve Harvey/Miss Universe botch is just unforgivable and unnecessary.

They've screwed over Paige so much in the past year, that I feel they owe her fans by having Paige win the Divas title once and for all at Mania, and not Sasha.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUCCCKKKK THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This raw has been pure and utter shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

They should of just given the divav of the year to Paige. I mean they made her look so bad. Bad Enough they had Nikki looking hot with her dress lol. And Paige what she was wearing, and too much mascara did not do justice to how hot Paige is. They made her look like a geek hugging Nikki. She should of hit Nikki to get her heat back. What they best of friends now? They rivalled most of the year. Paiges heel turn was the best thing about the Divas Divisionnnnn... They just ruined it. When are they gonna get get it,, Paige is better as heel..


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige should of just taken that slammy out of nikkis hand and just clobbered her in-the-face
with it!!!!!

I dont want to see paige all happy and hugging nikki.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Look the Slammys are pointless. Nikki prob deserved it and good on her. But they are pre determined. Nikki maybe "Queen" of the Divas Div. Buttt past 2 months, Paige has carried it...... These kayfabe awards don't counttt for Media/PR, Commercilsation. Beiing the only diva on the cover of WWE 2k16. With Charlotte only diva main event raw, Nikki has never main evented RAw, and never well. Top Merch seller. It just seems even in a kayfabe sense, they like to screw Paiege. Ill say again Paige is a heel, Nikki returns on night, and they forget that.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> A picture says a thousand words.


I never thought of those 2 together but that would be a pretty great team


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And along with paige hugging nikki. Am i the only paige fan that hates it when paige sometimes
refers to herself as being PALE BELLA!!!!!

Paige i love you. But stop that. NO NO NO NO NO!!!! You are you are they are themselves.
Ill only accept it if the bellas prefer to themselves as TAN PAIGES!!!

trnjgkdsbntrhgklt5nhjlk!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Haha well, I was just bothered by Paige Hugging Nikki. Yeah she looked hot as hell. But in a way you could argue, Nikki looked trashy like KK. I do love Nikki but its true. Its almost like they diminished everything that makes Paige Paige, just to elevate Nikki.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wish they would of at least had paige attack nikki bella afterwards.
Being friendly with her to get nikki off her game. 

But i think they didnt because nikki is still healing from her injury. I understand thats why.
But i hate that an amazing talent like paige is being treated as a doop. Wheres the fire????

,njtrdklgntfjkrngtrhjn!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah I get Nikkis injury. But the hug was unnecessary. It creates confusion. Paige has been heel in her feud with Charlotte for over a month. This badass who comes out and slaps the taste out of Flairs mouth. Then she gets screwed out of Diva of the year, and goes okay you win some and lose some lol? That does not sound like the Paige I have been watching. Paige with the charlotte feud, would of slapped Nikki. But I guess she has nothing againgst Nikki specifically. But it still reeks of bad continuity. And once again no established Face or Heel in the Divas Division.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige hugging nikki is like when you spot a camera crew reflection or a visible boom mike
in a great movie. It takes me out of it a bit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I was watching a movie Wrong Turn 2 last night Illegally on Youtube lol. Was right into limbs coming off, pretty people getting their comeuppance. Bt the genius who uploaded the movie. Diddin't have the finished movie. Cut it off before the end. That's's how I feel about Paige hugging Nikki.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I don't think Paige is heel anymore. She's not face either but more of a tweener. I have no idea what's planned for her but it's obvious we are getting charlotte vs Becky next. I haven't seen the crowd as dead for divas segments than those 2 together. Becky hasn't been built up to the casuals for them to care and Charlotte just has legit go away heat. I have to wonder how they make this feud work without any stars involved.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think in 2016 the divas division really needs yet ANOTHER reboot!!!
Get it back on track. Clearly established divas with individualistic/developed characters.

So we know whos what/ Heel/face/tweener etc..

Started-off well a few months ago. And then its just all over the place. We need to call in FEMA!!!
Its a disaster. But i guess that me thinking wwe would actually start giving a shit again.

In the words of the band 4 Non Blondes...WHATS GOING ON????


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If you want good Divas matches watch nxt. They just don't give them the time nor the care on the MR. Other then the divas title scene. Theirs no diversity. Maybe create a tag team division. IF Paigis not going for the Divas Title? What can she do? I think its best she take some time off tv. No matter what anyone says she is the top diva currently, facts don't lie. I think they well prob focus on Banks next year. But Paige imo I Just as tangible and endering. I mean Sasha is susposed to be the best female wrestler ever, but she has hardly shown that with the stilfed booking. The Divas Division lks to be a gray area for a long time. But Paige has had a good year. I admit I disliked her at the beginning of it. Maybe some of you recall me bashing her for ripping into the Bellas for ng elevated? Haha , I just changed my perspective. When she was on the Austin Podcast, watched it one day. Had no idea she had been wrestling since she was 12-13. Over ten year vet! Then I chucked on I think Smackdown one day she was doing that shoot with Miz on E! Promoting That Christmas movie. And she was ripping into the host. Was like Damn girl lol, that was a pure heel diva moment right their. Since then I looked at her matches, started to appreciate her in ring psychology, it is very underrated. People go on about her botches, but they are missing the genius of it. I just love her unique and authentic look too. Something about her white legs I find hot. Then when she main evented raw, with the pushup bra I marked. Let's look at her acheivements this year

* Won Wrestlemania over the Bellas with AJ
* Main Evented Raw (Going down in history with Charlotte as one of the few Divas to have their honour. Others were Lita and Trish)
* Top Merch Seller ( I read this)
* Most Wizard World meet and greets
* Only Diva on the cover of WWE 2k16
* Only current Diva to judge Tough Enough
* Only Diva to be on the Austin Podcast
*Only Diva part of the Smackdown moving to USA promo
* WAs on Conan O Brian and Sky Sport UK
* Worked the most matches from house matches to raws to ppvs. With 33 matches


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just because


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

My favorite didn't win but at least it won by someone whom I thought she deserves. Not someone whom WWE trying their hardest way possible to manipulate people into liking them. Quite okay.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Pissed as hell Paige should of won diva of the year. Nikki doesn't deserve it she only got used to erase AJ from the record books


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

On paige joining team bella I say.....NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
Again am i the only paige fan that hates..hates..hates. I mean HATES this pale bella bullshit.

Paige should just be paige. And nobody else. Referring to herself as pale bella goes against her mantra
of individuality. We paige fans love paige by herself. Without any other unnecessary attachments or add-ons!!!!!!!!

The occasional tag-match is okay. But joining team bella will keep paiges eyes off off her prise...The divas title!!!!
And right now it seems shes getting pushed further and further back. And joining team bella is a step in the wrong direction.
It hinders paiges singular progress.


Now i get off my soap box. And make my exit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige with the bellas for a mania storyline is not a bad idea. I don't think you can expect a 6 month faction like previously, they could just team up to face a common enemy. I rather that at this point than her jobbing continuously to a bunch of new girls the fans don't care about. That does more harm to her and her character than a quick couple months tagging with the bellas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Am i the only paige fan that hates it when paige sometimes
> refers to herself as being PALE BELLA!!!!!


 NO i hate it as well.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And on nikki saying that paige had a great year. Of coarse she did to you.. You dummy.
Why?? She spent most of the year loosing to you and making you look good. 

Just to service you breaking one-of-her best friends [AJ Lees] record.
You have done more harm to paiges career within a years time. Seriously taking the steam out of her.
Heres what could of been a novel idea.....PUT PAIGE OVER!!!!

Shes almost a full decade younger than you. Nikki should of done the right thing and put over/protect
one of wwe`s future investments in the divas division. Along with the other crops of you girls like sasha banks/becky lynch/bayley etc...

Be progressive with them. Not regressive. It hinders the evolutionary process in the division.And stops it from going to the next level. By pushing it backwards.
Man im hating how things are going. And man im on-a-role.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Regent alien on fire today.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@The Regent Alien. =


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anything where she is not jobbing all the time. She got wins over Becky on ME. And i think she went over at Tttt. As a tag team. But she lost 13 divas title matches in a row. So wouldent be againgst Paige teaming with Brie and Nikki. Alicia maybe too. They could even build it for Mania Team Paige v Team Nxt haha. Divas title on the line, she could turn on Nikki.and take the divas title forher self. But still have the Paige v Mudusa for the Womens Championship dream. The term Diva is starting to become passe.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Have you all seen paiges camel toe it looks well spent.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



xio8ups said:


> Have you all seen paiges camel toe it looks well spent.


You mean has been doing it a lot? lol. Probably but that's hardly any of my business haha. I can't say I have noticed.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

xio8ups said:


> Have you all seen paiges camel toe it looks well spent.


Which means Kevin Skaff is doing what he's supposed to do as her lover hahaha.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anyway in regards to how Paige SHOULD be pushed, I've probably said it before but I think Paige should be the "Jessica Jones" of the divas division.

If you've watched Marvel's Jessica Jones on Netflix and seen Krysten Ritter's portrayal of the character then you know what I'm talking about. Jessica is mostly a loner badass that has the people she cares about but is mostly self aware that she's an asshole. She's also a bluntly no no-nonsense wise ass which is something Paige can portray seeing as she's no stranger to sarcasm and can get fairly loose with her tongue.

Even though Paige is generally nice and cheerful in real life those are the kinds of characters she portrays the most naturally. So if she's a face she should be more Jessica Jones-esque or stay a tweener.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ She was kinda a tweener in her feud with Charlotte. And that Jessica character is a perfect description for her heel run. What I saw at the Slammys was not the Paige I have loved for the past month. But that is just me. She could join the Bellas as tweener. Problem with being a badass. IS that implies solo, and I am not sure I can handle seeing her job a second longer.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I am so in love with her! lol


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Super Smackdown Live Discussion - 

Not sure why it isn't Paige that is trying to break up Charlotte and Becky.

Seemed a bit odd to have Team Bad be the ones to do come out and throw something over Becky. I guess their motivation is that they want to be the only team left standing?

Maybe they are keeping Paige away from tv for a while so they can do something with her closer to mania?

We have 4 weeks yet until the Rumble. Are we really going to see this Charlotte vs Becky stuff until then? Seems like its already reaching its boiling point. Hopefully we wont end up having a bunch of stalling like before with the endless tag matches.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

TBH I am glad Paige is away from this mess. Charlotte and Becky has reached its peak already. No one cares about their feud. You could argue the same about Paige and Charlotte. But at least Paige made it watchable, and they had some good matches. Their is just no heat with this feud. At least with Paige and Charlotte, it had psychology. With the controversy, and Paige being a bitch lol. I just don't think their is anything here to care. I say keep Paige off tv, until they figure out what to do with her. Hell when Nikki returns, team Paige up with the bellas.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Lukeazade said:


> Super Smackdown Live Discussion -
> 
> Not sure why it isn't Paige that is trying to break up Charlotte and Becky.
> 
> ...


I don't know I just got trashed by NXT marks for calling this feud absolute garbage. SO I guess some people are enjoying it. The crowds seem completely dead and I fail to see what the great story telling is or how its infinitely better than the Paige Nikki feud last year. The feud may have dragged but the fans were always into both girls and contrary to belief it did tell a story. the Bellas were cheaters and using a numbers game on Paige. The only problem is it never led to a payoff at the end. This feud currently involves Charlotte cheating and coming out to crickets week after week while Becky looks oblivious to it.


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not sure if any of you are on r/SquaredCircle but I am currently trying to explain heel tactics to someone at the moment. Clearly he doesn't understand that heels cheat to win. 

reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/3xwym4/smackdown_spoilers_poor_insert_diva_here/cy8khzm?context=3

If you are a user It would be great to know your user name so we can get a community going on there too!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I don't know I just got trashed by NXT marks for calling this feud absolute garbage. SO I guess some people are enjoying it. The crowds seem completely dead and I fail to see what the great story telling is or how its infinitely better than the Paige Nikki feud last year. The feud may have dragged but the fans were always into both girls and contrary to belief it did tell a story. the Bellas were cheaters and using a numbers game on Paige. The only problem is it never led to a payoff at the end. This feud currently involves Charlotte cheating and coming out to crickets week after week while Becky looks oblivious to it.


Oh nxt smarks are the worst. If one of them came out and sang baby got back. Omg best story and feud ever! They fail.to.see whats good and whats not. And are blinded by their biast. Yeah Paige fans are biast like any fans. But at least they can be objective about it. They dont go.start going to threads and telling you how great she is. Nxt was susposed to develop the DD. But its done the opposite tbh. I mean Becky aint great but shes better then.Charlotte boring. Why wwe are pushing them. When its Paige v Sasha ppl want to see or even Nikki v Sasha in the future is beyond me.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Lukeazade said:


> Not sure if any of you are on r/SquaredCircle but I currently trying to explain heel tactics to someone at the moment. Clearly he doesn't understand that heels cheat to win.
> 
> reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/3xwym4/smackdown_spoilers_poor_insert_diva_here/cy8khzm?context=3
> 
> If you are a user It would be great to know your user name so we can get a community going on there too!


Islesfan13 I post all the time


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just wondering how long have people been a fan of Paige here? I heard about her like in the original FCW era. Pre NXT becoming what it is now. I just heard about this girl, she was basically the Sasha Banks of then lol. People kept going on about elevate her! Then she debuted night after wrestlemania. I thought she was cute lol. Then she won the title. And her reaction stuck with me, because I saw this passion and desire in her eyes. I didn't really like her after that. But then her interview on the Austin podcast. I started to mark. Anyway. I always see Paige as the original NXT Diva. Who started it all. Without her elevation, to win the divas title. I am not sure the Divas would of been given a chance, let alone the Divas Revolution. She deserves a ton of recognition but anyway. Hopefully one day


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Since 2012. And i will never stop being a fan of hers.
But its a sad sad truth. She wont be in wwe forever. I wonder what its going to be like for us
paige fans. When shes not working there anymore???


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Since 2012. And i will never stop being a fan of hers.
> But its a sad sad truth. She wont be in wwe forever. I wonder what its going to be like for us
> paige fans. When shes not working there anymore???


Well shes what 23? Shes so young, ppl forget that. Hearing her on the podcast with Austin. Sounds like she wants to be in wwe long term. Mentioned her goal is Hof. Now things change. But i think if she enjoys her work.environment next 3-4 years at least.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

NXT marks are just another version of WWE sheep and HHH's puppets who have thinking process in the way HHH want them to think.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's funny because Paige was originally on NXT. I always wonder why Paige gets hate. Is it because they are right, she is that bad? Can't be because WWE has pushed her to the moon. Winning the divas title on her first night, the night after mania. Shows you how people at wwe at the top see her. I think they know more about wrestling then smarks. Is it exposure? I mean once you see someone it has that impact. Then you get used to seeing them, then tall poppy syndrome kicks in. Is it jealousy? I don't know whatever it is, I don't get it.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Dunno. But some of them start watching NXT after Paige leave. When Paige was there NXT wasn't popular at all. Even TNA have had bigger fanbase back then. It also can't help WWE tried to erase Paige works and some of them fell for it. Not to mention there people who just want to look cool by praising something that was popular and bashing something that was not without thinking for themselves. For example some of so call NXT fans still dont even know Sasha was just Summer lackey before she was relevant and claimed she was over by her own.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Why do I get the impression that Paige will join Team Bella once Nikki returns?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Just wondering how long have people been a fan of Paige here? I heard about her like in the original FCW era. Pre NXT becoming what it is now. I just heard about this girl, she was basically the Sasha Banks of then lol. People kept going on about elevate her! Then she debuted night after wrestlemania. I thought she was cute lol. Then she won the title. And her reaction stuck with me, because I saw this passion and desire in her eyes. I didn't really like her after that. But then her interview on the Austin podcast. I started to mark. Anyway. I always see Paige as the original NXT Diva. Who started it all. Without her elevation, to win the divas title. I am not sure the Divas would of been given a chance, let alone the Divas Revolution. She deserves a ton of recognition but anyway. Hopefully one day


Since her families documentary aired over here in July 2012 was interesting to see a young girl from housing estate similar to one I grew up on making it big in pro wrestling so I did some research on her indy matches after watching it and followed her progress through FCW and NXT since.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has come along way from a housing estate she grew up in to making it big in WWE


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Just wondering how long have people been a fan of Paige here? I heard about her like in the original FCW era. Pre NXT becoming what it is now. I just heard about this girl, she was basically the Sasha Banks of then lol. People kept going on about elevate her! Then she debuted night after wrestlemania. I thought she was cute lol. Then she won the title. And her reaction stuck with me, because I saw this passion and desire in her eyes. I didn't really like her after that. But then her interview on the Austin podcast. I started to mark. Anyway. I always see Paige as the original NXT Diva. Who started it all. Without her elevation, to win the divas title. I am not sure the Divas would of been given a chance, let alone the Divas Revolution. She deserves a ton of recognition but anyway. Hopefully one day


Been a fan of her since 2013 when she was in the middle of her feud with Summer Rae...back when Emma was new in the face role she had at the time, the Wyatts were dominating NXT, and Sami Zayn was just starting his feud with Cesaro.

In terms of what got me into Paige, I remember hearing people talk about her and then on Youtube I saw this small vignette she did where she said something to the effect of 

"A lot of people are saying they want to know more about Paige.....but the less you know about me.......The better" 

That vignette ironically made me want to know more about Paige and that in combination of hearing about the Wyatts got me started on NXT.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









This girl is so beautiful. I found out about Paige through word of mouth from a few friends a couple of months before her arrival match. I heard so much about her, and how she was a total package etc. Before this I hadn't watched a single wrestling show for over 5 years I believe. Anyways long story short I looked up matches on youtube, joined hulu and saw her stuff on NXT, watched many of her indy matches online and just flat out enjoyed her work. Granted I wasn't a mark just yet, or ready to watch wrestling weekly again. Her match at arrival sealed the deal for me and it was so much sweeter to watch my SECOND RAW in years and see her come out and win the title off of AJ. I cant possibly tell you how hard I marked. From then on I joined this site and became a huge Paige mark and I seemed to rattle some anti Paige trolls in the process.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*











:shiiit


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Am I the only one slightly concerned about the fact that she's doing literally nothing on TV at the moment. Like apart from the award she's not been on a single TV program for 2 weeks, which is rather rare because you usually at least get Main Event or Superstars. I dunno, I get this grim feeling that WWE don't have anything for her, which is usually the death blow for women.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Am I the only one slightly concerned about the fact that she's doing literally nothing on TV at the moment. Like apart from the award she's not been on a single TV program for 2 weeks, which is rather rare because you usually at least get Main Event or Superstars. I dunno, I get this grim feeling that WWE don't have anything for her, which is usually the death blow for women.


Everytime Paige is off tv for a little bit everyone freaks out. She always ends up coming back. Theres literally nothing they can do with her until this boring Chalrotte feud finishes up. Paige isn't like "other" divas where the company just forgets about them and could careless. They will always have a spot for her because of her popularity alone. The main problem for Paige right now is theres not enough women. She feuded with Nikki, Charlotte and a little bit of Sasha already. Noone else is credible for a story. She doesn't have a team where she could just come in and tag along with somebody anymore. They have to think of something outside the box for her this time. A separate story outside the title. Her mic work may be best in the division as of now so maybe something with a superstar that allows her to do more talking. They seemed to enjoy her promos the past few months.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Everytime Paige is off tv for a little bit everyone freaks out. She always ends up coming back. Theres literally nothing they can do with her until this boring Chalrotte feud finishes up. Paige isn't like "other" divas where the company just forgets about them and could careless. They will always have a spot for her because of her popularity alone. The main problem for Paige right now is theres not enough women. She feuded with Nikki, Charlotte and a little bit of Sasha already. Noone else is credible for a story. She doesn't have a team where she could just come in and tag along with somebody anymore. They have to think of something outside the box for her this time. A separate story outside the title. Her mic work may be best in the division as of now so maybe something with a superstar that allows her to do more talking. They seemed to enjoy her promos the past few months.


See whilst I would agree, they've not done that for anyone before. And unlike last year where she was off TV and they had no one else to turn to because she was so over, now they'll go "Oh well we've got 3 NXT girls to do stuff with" and beyond that they can go "Well we've got Bayley to do stuff with". And when is she going to have anyone credible? They haven't got any story outside of the title picture and it doesn't seem like they're going to have one anytime soon (I mean, they haven't yet despite the so called revolution, or at least not had any with any kind of ending). To be fair, even when they do, I see absolutely no chance of her winning a credible feud right now. Because the NXT girls can't lose feuds until the next batch of NXT girls come around.

I have no problem with her being out the title feud, or not in any feud at all, but she's COMPLETELY off TV which is bad. Like, if she was on minor shows winning then fine, but right now...like what's going to happen, she's going to turn up in several months time with a lot of the casual fans forgetting any momentum behind her, and she comes obviously to put someone over. That's just super shitty, and I'd rather her not be a part of the company than getting lost in that endless shuffle of forgotten women.

Lets put it this way, as it stands right now I do not expect to see her in any substantial capacity until around May when she challenges Sasha, to put Sasha over (hell with the way WWE book I may not see her full stop until then). After which I don't expect to see her for god knows, maybe to put Bayley over (or even worse, she's around, but used in the same capacity as Alicia and Brie).

Part of it is down to super shitty division structure, in the fact that despite there being 9 women there are literally only 3 available people for feuds, because Naomi/Tamina are basically retired at this stage, Nikki's busy fixing a broken nail, and who the fuck are your jobbers. If you break that grouping up, you have a lot of talent for feuds or at the very least, enhancement talent for whoever you want to build. But right now your only enhancement stars are Alicia and Brie, and because you have to put over the NXT talent, you literally cannot have Paige on TV because there's no one to fight.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> See whilst I would agree, they've not done that for anyone before. And unlike last year where she was off TV and they had no one else to turn to because she was so over, now they'll go "Oh well we've got 3 NXT girls to do stuff with" and beyond that they can go "Well we've got Bayley to do stuff with". And when is she going to have anyone credible? They haven't got any story outside of the title picture and it doesn't seem like they're going to have one anytime soon (I mean, they haven't yet despite the so called revolution, or at least not had any with any kind of ending).
> 
> I have no problem with her being out the title feud, or not in any feud at all, but she's COMPLETELY off TV which is bad. Like, if she was on minor shows winning then fine, but right now...like what's going to happen, she's going to turn up in several months time with a lot of the casual fans forgetting any momentum behind her, and she comes obviously to put someone over. That's just super shitty, and I'd rather her not be a part of the company than getting lost in that endless shuffle of forgotten women.


Like I said the company has gained too much confidence in her the past year for them to just forget about her. They will get her on tv. None of the three girls are close to as popular and mainstream as she is, they are not going to kill her off for any of them. The case here is that she just feuded with Charlotte in 2 matches they needed another feud. They can't just insert her in the match once again with no rhyme or reason. Shes the face of their division and their not going to eff that up to carousel a revolving door of NXT girls. Putting her on main event or superstars does nothing for her. Those shows are watched by literally nobody. Its like when Sasha was winning on main event the last couple of months, nobody knew or cared, it was more of a learning experience for Sasha in front of larger crowds. If the main event would come back to the network then I would be all for her wrestling on that show but its not, so I rather her not be relegated to a pointless show with the lucha dragons and Jack Swagger. The girl that they had for all of their commercials, outside events, meet and greets, posters etc is not going to be buried on the shelf for a few new girls (just because their new) Especially when 2 out of 3 get no reaction.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is Paige a face or heel? I get why Charlotte was flipped but I'm not sure where this leaves Paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Like I said the company has gained too much confidence in her the past year for them to just forget about her. They will get her on tv. None of the three girls are close to as popular and mainstream as she is, they are not going to kill her off for any of them. The case here is that she just feuded with Charlotte in 2 matches they needed another feud. They can't just insert her in the match once again with no rhyme or reason. Shes the face of their division and their not going to eff that up to carousel a revolving door of NXT girls. Putting her on main event or superstars does nothing for her. Those shows are watched by literally nobody. Its like when Sasha was winning on main event the last couple of months, nobody knew or cared, it was more of a learning experience for Sasha in front of larger crowds. If the main event would come back to the network then I would be all for her wrestling on that show but its not, so I rather her not be relegated to a pointless show with the lucha dragons and Jack Swagger. The girl that they had for all of their commercials, outside events, meet and greets, posters etc is not going to be buried on the shelf for a few new girls (just because their new) Especially when 2 out of 3 get no reaction.


It's better to do something, which they can account for on TV and play replays, than literally nothing. And given the fact that she is doing nothing, that's exactly what is going to happen to her, she's going to get inserted into something with no rhyme or reason. Because there's no build up; she's not winning anything to challenge for a title or to even enter a feud for a title shot; For whatever feud she comes back for, it's gonna currently be "Hey I'm back. I'm doing this because" instead of "I'm really impressive away from the picture at the moment, give me a title shot" or whatever.

And I fear that she might just be inadvertedly. Like they're not burying her, but in the process of pushing these 3 girls (With currently limited success) Paige has tapped and lost way more times than she's won, now she's just not around. Question is, when she comes back, however long that is in the future, why should anyone care? She's lost so many times and now isn't even good enough to make it on TV in their mind, so when she turns up out the blue, what's to care. 

Like if they really wanted to do stuff with Paige, she'd be in a feud she was going to win right now, or she'd at least be showing dominance over the lower end of the division, to show she's not done. But instead she lost and is currently doing nothing; why should fans care, there's nothing to get people caring if she comes back, beyond people who are already fans of her. Plus the fact that she's not doing anything at all is, in my view, potentially bad sign, because it shows a lack of caring; they're not even trying to make her look good or credible, and they may only want to use her when they need her for filler or to put someone over.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> It's better to do something, which they can account for on TV and play replays, than literally nothing. And given the fact that she is doing nothing, that's exactly what is going to happen to her, she's going to get inserted into something with no rhyme or reason. Because there's no build up; she's not winning anything to challenge for a title or to even enter a feud for a title shot; For whatever feud she comes back for, it's gonna currently be "Hey I'm back. I'm doing this because" instead of "I'm really impressive away from the picture at the moment, give me a title shot" or whatever.
> 
> And I fear that she might just be inadvertedly. Like they're not burying her, but in the process of pushing these 3 girls (With currently limited success) Paige has tapped and lost way more times than she's won, now she's just not around. Question is, when she comes back, however long that is in the future, why should anyone care? She's lost so many times and now isn't even good enough to make it on TV in their mind, so when she turns up out the blue, what's to care.
> 
> Like if they really wanted to do stuff with Paige, she'd be in a feud she was going to win right now, or she'd at least be showing dominance over the lower end of the division, to show she's not done. But instead she lost and is currently doing nothing; why should fans care, there's nothing to get people caring if she comes back, beyond people who are already fans of her. Plus the fact that she's not doing anything at all is, in my view, potentially bad sign, because it shows a lack of caring; they're not even trying to make her look good or credible, and they may only want to use her when they need her for filler or to put someone over.


Like I said I had this conversation atleast 6 different times the past 2 years. Paige is going no where. They are focused on building the story right now for the Becky Charlotte feud. A Paige story isn't a priority in their eyes right now because, it just ended and she already solidified herself with the casuals. Trust me the girl who they love doing all of their media and be the face of all of their commericals games etc is not somebody who is going to get Natyalad. If that was the case Paige would have been buried a long time ago and she would sure as hell wouldn't be their chosen one for all these outside appearances. They will find something for her, because you have to think logically. If there is only something for divas involved in title feuds then once each new girl gets their shot then they will be left with nothing soon after. Take Becky for instance everybody knows this is a filler feud, so once this ends does she get Natalyad too? And then Charlotte, once she loses the belt what makes of her after that? And the Bella effect. What happens when Nikki comes back? They will find a way to make two storylines as this thing progresses because they have very little choice. Once the teams all break up a single feud leaves only 2 women on tv while everyone else jobs or watches in the back.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Like I said I had this conversation atleast 6 different times the past 2 years. Paige is going no where. They are focused on building the story right now for the Becky Charlotte feud. A Paige story isn't a priority in their eyes right now because, it just ended and she already solidified herself with the casuals. Trust me the girl who they love doing all of their media and be the face of all of their commericals games etc is not somebody who is going to get Natyalad. If that was the case Paige would have been buried a long time ago and she would sure as hell wouldn't be their chosen one for all these outside appearances. They will find something for her, because you have to think logically. If there is only something for divas involved in title feuds then once each new girl gets their shot then they will be left with nothing soon after. Take Becky for instance everybody knows this is a filler feud, so once this ends does she get Natalyad too? And then Charlotte, once she loses the belt what makes of her after that? And the Bella effect. What happens when Nikki comes back? They will find a way to make two storylines as this thing progresses because they have very little choice. Once the teams all break up a single feud leaves only 2 women on tv while everyone else jobs or watches in the back.


At it's core that's my big fear, that despite the revolution, that's all they've done so far; 1 championship feud, and something to push Sasha, which obviously stops come Mania when Sasha becomes champ, then we're just one feud and shut up. That's why Becky is so unloved by the fans, because before a month ago, she was doing nothing of note. That's why Paige isn't doing anything because for some baffling reason, with a division of 9 they can't have more than 1 feud or even any variant on Brie or Alicia losing each week.

I'm super scared that once a girl has a title shot she's carted off to doing nothing, either figuratively or literally. Like, I would not be shocked if Becky leaves the title feud to do nothing; a few wins here and there, few loses, but really nothing. Same goes with Nikki when she comes back. I can't think of anyone in the past couple of years who has done anything after being champion apart from Paige, but I get the increasing feeling that was because AJ was injured, Brie wasn't the top face they expected, and then Naomi got no reaction when she was gonna feud with Nikki last year. Because for a good 10 weeks after she left the title feud, it seemed the process was repeating (Except I count that as better than this, because she was at least looking strong on other things).

I want everyone who is deemed good enough to be a top star in the division to be doing something; you get a healthy division then where you can legit say anyone is good enough to be champion. Right now, is there anyone beyond Charlotte and Sasha who you can say that for? Becky after a few more wins sure, but right now no. And that's super fucking shitty, because a division focused on only 2, or in the end, only 1, is the fucking worst. Especially if it's quite forced.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like to add Paige hasn't missed a single week of tv yet either. 2 weeks ago she was involved in the ppv that sunday. This past week she was on raw for the slammy joke award and today she will be on tttt. SO as of now she hasn't even missed a single week of tv time. She just hasn't been involved in the main feud and quite franly its because she cant. How can you add her to the main feud at this point? Shes not a member of team bad and in kayfabe she hates both Becky and Charlotte.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> At it's core that's my big fear, that despite the revolution, that's all they've done so far; 1 championship feud, and something to push Sasha, which obviously stops come Mania when Sasha becomes champ, then we're just one feud and shut up. That's why Becky is so unloved by the fans, because before a month ago, she was doing nothing of note. That's why Paige isn't doing anything because for some baffling reason, with a division of 9 they can't have more than 1 feud or even any variant on Brie or Alicia losing each week.
> 
> I'm super scared that once a girl has a title shot she's carted off to doing nothing, either figuratively or literally. Like, I would not be shocked if Becky leaves the title feud to do nothing; a few wins here and there, few loses, but really nothing. Same goes with Nikki when she comes back. I can't think of anyone in the past couple of years who has done anything after being champion apart from Paige, but I get the increasing feeling that was because AJ was injured, Brie wasn't the top face they expected, and then Naomi got no reaction when she was gonna feud with Nikki last year.


I see what you mean but if they go back to the one feud and sasha burying everyone then they basically admitted the revolution was BS. Also Sasha will become the most hated diva in the company, as we all know how diva smarks hate anyone who is on top too long. As of now there are 2 girls that I see them making sure get tv time or something of note consistently no matter what. That's Paige and Nikki. Both are their top draws, merch sellers and media pr girls. They cant expect them to sell their product if they are not on their main television program. Everyone is against it but I wouldn't be shocked if those 2 form a team real soon, especially with Total Divas around the corner.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I like to add Paige hasn't missed a single week of tv yet either. 2 weeks ago she was involved in the ppv that sunday. This past week she was on raw for the slammy joke award and today she will be on tttt. SO as of now she hasn't even missed a single week of tv time. She just hasn't been involved in the main feud and quite franly its because she cant. How can you add her to the main feud at this point? Shes not a member of team bad and in kayfabe she hates both Becky and Charlotte.


OK I count weeks ending Sunday, so after the PPV that's a separate week. And I'm not mentioning the slammy thing because it's not connected to anything. As I said, I don't care about her not being in the main feud, in fact I believe she should be away from it. But it that's she's not doing anything; not 1 match and certainly not in a feud. Now fair enough, there's no feud to go into, but can she not just look strong? Like someone who's just challenged the champ and got cheat out of it? Can't she get wins over the likes of Naomi, Tamina, Alica, or Brie, so that when the time comes for her to do something, she's actually been doing shit and looking like a true contender, rather than not wrestling.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I see what you mean but if they go back to the one feud and sasha burying everyone then they basically admitted the revolution was BS. Also Sasha will become the most hated diva in the company, as we all know how diva smarks hate anyone who is on top too long. As of now there are 2 girls that I see them making sure get tv time or something of note consistently no matter what. That's Paige and Nikki. Both are their top draws, merch sellers and media pr girls. They cant expect them to sell their product if they are not on their main television program. Everyone is against it but I wouldn't be shocked if those 2 form a team real soon, especially with Total Divas around the corner.


That's my only hope. And to be honest, I see the opposite happening, I see Paige feuding with Nikki, especially now they seem to have dropped the whole Sasha vs Team Bella thing, waiting for queen Bella.

And yeah, I can totally see them calling the revolution bullshit. It essentially is already, but I can totally see it. Because people like Sasha and she's bright and shiny so push her until people don't like her and there's a new bright and shiny. It's this fucked up thinking which has plagued the women's division for years, which is particularly bad now that they actually have fucking huge talent there. I want Paige/Sasha/Becky/Bayley/Athena/Asuka to be big stars in a strong division in the end, I want that more than anything. But I fear it's same old out with the old in with the new mentality from the old fucks who don't think women draw.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> OK I count weeks ending Sunday, so after the PPV that's a separate week. And I'm not mentioning the slammy thing because it's not connected to anything. As I said, I don't care about her not being in the main feud, in fact I believe she should be away from it. But it that's she's not doing anything; not 1 match and certainly not in a feud. Now fair enough, there's no feud to go into, but can she not just look strong? Like someone who's just challenged the champ and got cheat out of it? Can't she get wins over the likes of Naomi, Tamina, Alica, or Brie, so that when the time comes for her to do something, she's actually been doing shit and looking like a true contender, rather than not wrestling.


This is why the division needs more divas to be jobbers. She cant face Tamina or Naomi now because they are doing some ridiculous thing with Charlotte and Becky now. That leaves only Brie and Fox. Fox has legit gone missing the past few weeks and Brie is the certified jobber week after week for this current feud. Brie is a jobber, no doubt but she shouldn't be made to look this weak. Recently they made her look atrocious. They need Natalya, Cameron Emma etc. These are the girls that should be used for girls in outside matches away from feuds but unfortunately since the call ups they only use the divas presented and Tamina basically never since she cant work more than a 3 minute match. The division is in shambles atm despite what they want you to believe.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> That's my only hope. And to be honest, I see the opposite happening, I see Paige feuding with Nikki, especially now they seem to have dropped the whole Sasha vs Team Bella thing, waiting for queen Bella.
> 
> And yeah, I can totally see them calling the revolution bullshit. It essentially is already, but I can totally see it. Because people like Sasha and she's bright and shiny so push her until people don't like her and there's a new bright and shiny. It's this fucked up thinking which has plagued the women's division for years, which is particularly bad now that they actually have fucking huge talent there. I want Paige/Sasha/Becky/Bayley/Athena/Asuka to be big stars in a strong division in the end, I want that more than anything. But I fear it's same old out with the old in with the new mentality from the old fucks who don't think women draw.


The thing is with Paige they really have something, not only is she extremely young and hot but she has wide appeal. More than NXT marks on the internet, she appeals to millions of casuals and has made them a ton of money. If they f### her up then its on them. There is zero reason why Paige should play second fiddle to girls less over, less mainstream and a lot older than her. Charlotte should have lost that title the first match they faced off. WWE.com has poll out now on which diva or superstar you want down your chimney and I found it hilarious that Charlotte has 1% votes less than the new day and Vince Mcmahon.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> This is why the division needs more divas to be jobbers. She cant face Tamina or Naomi now because they are doing some ridiculous thing with Charlotte and Becky now. That leaves only Brie and Fox. Fox has legit gone missing the past few weeks and Brie is the certified jobber week after week for this current feud. Brie is a jobber, no doubt but she shouldn't be made to look this weak. Recently they made her look atrocious. They need Natalya, Cameron Emma etc. These are the girls that should be used for girls in outside matches away from feuds but unfortunately since the call ups they only use the divas presented and Tamina basically never since she cant work more than a 3 minute match. The division is in shambles atm despite what they want you to believe.


Dude I've literally just been complainimg about this on twitter. Thing is there is no reason for Naomi and Tamina to not be doing stuff: doesn't seem like they are doing anything for feuds, it's just BAD being quirky prankster cos 'Female New Day'. 

Yeah the division is a mess. You either have some people they want to push have to lose (Paige to Becky before TLC followed by Becky to Sasha at TLC) or you literally can't push people at a time because there's no one to lose. This week it was literally Brie because Alicia is in Afghanistan with Vince to see the troops.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> The thing is with Paige they really have something, not only is she extremely young and hot but she has wide appeal. More than NXT marks on the internet, she appeals to millions of casuals and has made them a ton of money. If they f### her up then its on them. There is zero reason why Paige should play second fiddle to girls less over, less mainstream and a lot older than her. Charlotte should have lost that title the first match they faced off. WWE.com has poll out now on which diva or superstar you want down your chimney and I found it hilarious that Charlotte has 1% votes less than the new day and Vince Mcmahon.


I fear the writers are that bad .

Yeah the Charlotte stuff is just embarrassing at this point, and something I called 2 years ago. Got Reigns Train going on about how good she is and how "WOOOO" could never fail to get over, me saying that type of gimmick never gets over and she's not that good in the ring. Welp, look where we are now, the gimmick failed and she's even worse than I expected in the ring. 

Abd People wonder why we want so much Paige, well look what the options are; Bad Charlotte, poorly booked Becky (even if I love her) and super shitty done Sasha (love Sasha but fuck this Unity shit, I literally no longer want to sre her on TV it's that bad, and she's the best...well apart from Paige)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Dude I've literally just been complainimg about this on twitter. Thing is there is no reason for Naomi and Tamina to not be doing stuff: doesn't seem like they are doing anything for feuds, it's just BAD being quirky prankster cos 'Female New Day'.
> 
> Yeah the division is a mess. You either have some people they want to push have to lose (Paige to Becky before TLC followed by Becky to Sasha at TLC) or you literally can't push people at a time because there's no one to lose. This week it was literally Brie because Alicia is in Afghanistan with Vince to see the troops.


Team Bad being involved just seems like a desperate attempt at the wwe to push the we want sasha chants. they are trying to make a storyline out of it. That's why you never see her wrestling. So we feel bad that shes getting pushed down, when in reality shes getting the best push of all right now. Its the same thing with Reigns. I didn't know Alicia was in Afghanistan, good for her. I guess she will be the next jobber of the week for Charlotte and Becky, whilst team bad day comes out dancing in the stands. Naomi serves a purpose and should be one of the top jobbers of the division. Instead she never wrestles and they force girls that shouldn't job to job. A division with out jobbers forces girls that shouldn't be jobbing to job regularly. That was the first mistake of the revolution.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I fear the writers are that bad .
> 
> Yeah the Charlotte stuff is just embarrassing at this point, and something I called 2 years ago. Got Reigns Train going on about how good she is and how "WOOOO" could never fail to get over, me saying that type of gimmick never gets over and she's not that good in the ring. Welp, look where we are now, the gimmick failed and she's even worse than I expected in the ring.
> 
> Abd People wonder why we want so much Paige, well look what the options are; Bad Charlotte, poorly booked Becky (even if I love her) and super shitty done Sasha (love Sasha but fuck this Unity shit, I literally no longer want to sre her on TV it's that bad, and she's the best...well apart from Paige)


Oh how I remember just a few months ago when the NXT smark front runners anti Paige family were so adamant that Paige would be outshined and beome irrelevant to the great talents and charismatic abilities of the 4 horsewomen. In that time Paige retained her popularity (maybe got more popular) and out shown everyone of them on the mic and quite frankly in the ring. She legit was the standout of this entire revolution. That's why I'm not worried about her taking a backseat, Vince seemed to gain extreme respect for Paige this year that I know he will make her a priority sooner rather than later.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think that Paige will be a massive part of the division going forward, she's pretty much been the face of the division for the whole year...and that's without winning the title at all. As a fan, I want to see her on TV of course however I'd much rather see her off television than jobbing to Charlotte randomly, or jobbing to Sasha Banks (again) randomly.

I think she's taking a break from television, or at least RAW/Smackdown television. She did similar when she lost the title to AJ and subsequently lost the re-match. She was pretty much kept off the main shows and won matches on Superstars/Main Event to kind of keep her there, but not right in there. When the time came, she helped Nattie and was back at the top of the division. I see the same kind of thing happening. Let Becky have her moment, let Sasha have her moment. When they're done Paige will be right back up there. She isn't going anywhere soon, so I say, just be patient.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige to me is The Daffeny of WWE. Daffeny was in WCW 2000. Difference is Paige is hotter, and more marketable. It is hilarious, not just posting in a sort of protected Paige thread. But go anywhere Paige is the most over with casuals. And they have a diva who could become the biggest diva since Trish. She is also only 23. People also underrate her in ring abilities severely. They really need to elevate a ton of divas, to at least be jobbers. Elevate Emma and bring Eva Marie up again. Problem is their is only a handful of Divas. You Got Charlotte, Paige, Becky, Bri e.t.c. Outside that nothing. Sasha is still being brought up, but I Don't think shes meet the hype yet. And even if she starts burying all divas when she becomes champion. Fans well turn on her straight away. I actually go to any WWE affiliated site. Mighty Ape one of nz biggest online retail store. Went to a dvd section, and Paige was their lol. WWE is mostly turnover, merchandise, and money. Paige imo is the most money out of all the divas. But I agree I think for now they should keep her off tv. I don't think she can do much right now, until they elevate a few divas. Woulden't be the worst idea in the world to pair up Paige with the Bellas, as long as they keep her as a tweener.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Oh how I remember just a few months ago when the NXT smark front runners anti Paige family were so adamant that Paige would be outshined and beome irrelevant to the great talents and charismatic abilities of the 4 horsewomen. In that time Paige retained her popularity (maybe got more popular) and out shown everyone of them on the mic and quite frankly in the ring. She legit was the standout of this entire revolution. That's why I'm not worried about her taking a backseat, Vince seemed to gain extreme respect for Paige this year that I know he will make her a priority sooner rather than later.


I mean I love the NXT girls apart from Charlotte, they're super good, but can't say I disagree so far. And I have no problem with her taking a backseat; I'm just worried that there isn't such a thing in the diva's division, even now, and when it all comes around instead of them looking to Paige for something next time, they look back to NXT. Either that, or as I said, they just don't do anything with her for a good few months and she becomes nothing. Because she ain't gonna be in the title picture until after Mania, and if she's like this until then, well...I guess I'll look forward to her losing a feud to Sasha Banks in that case cause at least I'll get to see her on TV for a bit. I dunno, but something's gotta change fast or this shit is going to set in and have a big affect on her prospects.



NJ88 said:


> I think that Paige will be a massive part of the division going forward, she's pretty much been the face of the division for the whole year...and that's without winning the title at all. As a fan, I want to see her on TV of course however I'd much rather see her off television than jobbing to Charlotte randomly, or jobbing to Sasha Banks (again) randomly.
> 
> I think she's taking a break from television, or at least RAW/Smackdown television. She did similar when she lost the title to AJ and subsequently lost the re-match. She was pretty much kept off the main shows and won matches on Superstars/Main Event to kind of keep her there, but not right in there. When the time came, she helped Nattie and was back at the top of the division. I see the same kind of thing happening. Let Becky have her moment, let Sasha have her moment. When they're done Paige will be right back up there. She isn't going anywhere soon, so I say, just be patient.


That's all I want too, except she doesn't seem to even be getting that yet, and because of WWE's fucked up diva's division, it doesn't even seem like she'll be able to get that, because Alicia and Brie are the only enhancement talent currently available, and they are needed to put over Becky, Charlotte, and Sasha. And that's the big problem; for some reason they can't get more than 1 feud at any given time, and they haven't got any people to job, so now Paige is just off TV full stop. And as much as one can say she'll stay over, trust me if she's off TV for more than a month and a bit, all momentum is going to get sucked out. Like, the only solution I can think of is she's on TV in some fashion in the next few weeks, or she comes back WAY into the future and actually wins. I can't see the second one happening (like the champions spots are taken all the way up until Summerslam as far as I can see), so it's gotta be the first, but as I said, the big problem there is they have no one who Paige can squash or even feud with at the moment


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

An entire page w/o a single pic or gif. The absolute STATE.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









^^^^^


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What's rightfully hers


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here you go


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> On paige joining team bella I say.....NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
> Again am i the only paige fan that hates..hates..hates. I mean HATES this pale bella bullshit.
> 
> Paige should just be paige. And nobody else. Referring to herself as pale bella goes against her mantra
> ...


I agree.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> And on nikki saying that paige had a great year. Of coarse she did to you.. You dummy.
> Why?? She spent most of the year loosing to you and making you look good.
> 
> Just to service you breaking one-of-her best friends [AJ Lees] record.
> ...


As a biased AJ fan who hates how WWE pretty much sabotaged their own "revolution" just to have a banged up Nikki pass her record, I must say that It's a testament to Paige as a human being that Nikki and AJ both love and enjoy being around her so much. That said, regardless of what some people want to say, AJ did put Paige over while Paige served as Nikki's personal jobber for a year just so Nikki could break the record. Part of me thinks that one of the reasons Nikki likes her so much is because Paige doesn't have a problem with constantly putting her over. I don't see someone like Sasha Banks being nearly as generous. And I absolutely hated seeing Paige tweet #longestreigning while congratulating Nikki the other night.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well I feel the whole reason for Nikki rocking her body in that dress lol. And the whole point of winning the Diva of the year (Although she prob did deserve it just as much as Paige did). Was to take over AJ Lee's record. And erasing her. So therefore diminishing Paige, and elevating Nikki. IT bothered me, that Paige was this big heel for a month, a badass. Then suddenly almost like she is tamed, and hugs Nikki. The Paige I knew would of slapped Nikki, at least for heat. IT makes no sense, Paige has hated Nikki in kayfabe for a year. Are they both faces? Who is the face and who is the heel? ARe BEcky and Charlotte the established face and heel now. It is so confusing haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Merry Paigemas everyone


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I seriously have a Paige tongue fetish lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Merry Paigemas everyone


Seriousley her tongue is awesome haha. She really has such an underrated body, such a babe. The thread now has 2k posts. Prob way too much talking haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.instagram.com/p/_qUkTwxppw/


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


That Instagram caption tho. I think she's becoming self-aware.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Only thing she needs to change is too much massacare.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.instagram.com/p/_qUkTwxppw/


----------



## eddie1.tv (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

thnx!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sign in crowd. I paid to see Paige lol. Also another signs show up at Raws "Paige is wrestling"


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Why can't I set an avatar or signature? I have some Paige images I want.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TwistingJab said:


> Why can't I set an avatar or signature? I have some Paige images I want.


Go to your user cp. And on side it says edit avatar and edit signature. You can either copy a Url link. Or upload from your computer.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.instagram.com/p/_p7h0Xxpve/


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is like butter. Because shes on a roll!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I seriously have a Paige tongue fetish lol


Sexual thoughts come to mind when she sticks out her tongue


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hot, hot tongue.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Go to your user cp. And on side it says edit avatar and edit signature. You can either copy a Url link. Or upload from your computer.


Tried that buddy, it just gives me various reasons like 'invalid file' or 'file is too large' which I know for a fact they aren't.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> Tried that buddy, it just gives me various reasons like 'invalid file' or 'file is too large' which I know for a fact they aren't.


save the pic first then go to user CP and choose it then you'll be able to use it.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> save the pic first then go to user CP and choose it then you'll be able to use it.


 'You may not upload animated images':crying:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just love that whenever wwe post a new photoshoot Paige is the featured photo to get clicks. She also gets the most likes of anybody on their IG page. Another reason why they will feature her more than others. @Caffore wwe seems to be going crazy with Paige advertising on wwe.com for Christmas, I think they have some big thing plans for 2016 Believe. Merry Christmas friend


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I just love that whenever wwe post a new photoshoot Paige is the featured photo to get clicks. She also gets the most likes of anybody on their IG page. Another reason why they will feature her more than others. @Caffore wwe seems to be going crazy with Paige advertising on wwe.com for Christmas, I think they have some big thing plans for 2016 Believe. Merry Christmas friend


I hope so. I'm writing off a large chunk of the year in terms of winning a title, but I'd be happy if she's doing stuff, and if come August/Septmeber-ish she's in the right position she may become a 3 time champ. I don't doubt WWE's love for her, that much is very clear to see. I do doubt their competence to book well away from the title however.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> 'You may not upload animated images':crying:


To use a gif you have be a premium member. For now just use a pic.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah some of the images are to large in file. As your only.allowed to post or upload an image in the required size in pixels. Its like 125x something haha. 

Eta: I think when you read this diva is getting pushed. Its only true for Paige and Nikki, and potentially Sasha. They are the most commercially viable divas. And make the most money for the company. So well either be under slow protected booking, or part of their long term plans. I think Paige is the latter. Paige was the top merch seller for Divas this year. I think when she became a judge on Tough.Enough. That was the moment Wwe established Paige as a star. I mean when you look at Sasha, Becky, Nikki.etc. To me anyway they look like typical divas. Then theirs Paige lol. I think shes unique. She even gets the most clicks on Wwe.com. Most Ig likes. Oh its Christmas here btw, Merry Christmas haha.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Let the frantic adding commence :mj

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680115664124801024


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









https://www.instagram.com/p/_s9jx0xpj4/


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









































Paige and her mother bonding


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


>


The face she makes when you didn't call her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What idiot wouldnt call her!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pahowza (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sweet


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


> Paige and her mother bonding


Seriousley that gif with Paige and her bra seriously :sodone. And re bonding with her mother. Most hug. Her mother is like honey come here so I can DDT you, and you can sell it like a pro .


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> What idiot wouldnt call her!!!!!!!!!!!!


Someone who lost their mind.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Someone who lost their mind.


Or someone with a serious death wish. Because paige would kill them.

YOU GONNA DIE!!!!!....>>>


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If Paige called me at alll, let alone told me your gonna die. That would be such a turn on haha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7_HniImj9c
Paige vs Aj lee [Summerslam 2014]. My favorite one on one paige singles match..EVER!!!
And as a paige fan. I want this feeling back so bad. I ache badly for this kind of moment to happen again.

Her main roster debut/This and mania of 2015 were my proudest moments of being a fan of hers.[Matches wise].
GOD LET THIS HAPPEN AGAIN!! And have her hold the belt for along long time!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7_HniImj9c
> Paige vs Aj lee [Summerslam 2014]. My favorite one on one paige singles match..EVER!!!
> And as a paige fan. I want this feeling back so bad. I ache badly for this kind of moment to happen again.
> 
> ...


Paige and Aj? Well Ajs retired so thats unlikely haha. But i see where your coming from. The Divas Division is very thin, thats the problem. It needs a better designed roster. From a low card to the top card. Other then the Divas Title Scene, theirs hardly anyone left for Paige to go over. Thats why they need to elevate divas to purley job. Theirs only 5 or so Divas. She got her 13th divas title loss. Which annoys me. Why the heck is Paige jobbing so much. Shes part of the future. She jobbed to Nikki several times, and Charlotte. With AJ you had lightning in a bottle. Both worked as face or heel. Since then Paige has lulled. In the AE she would be a megastar. But as i said Paige right now is a reflection of bad booking, and a very thin divas division.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In this video they named who they would put in their top5



. From the divas in the video, Who would your top 5 be?

Here's my list:
1. Paige
2. Alexa Bliss
3. Eden
4. Renee Young
5. JoJo


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is so fucking hot.:grin2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is working house shows this week with charlotte so she won't be on raw or smackdown. They split the roster. It makes a bit more sense having the bad day attack lynch now. It seem we will get lynch vs one of them this monday.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just seen the events page wow they have stacked the house shows this week they really have split the roster so Raw and Smackdown are gonna suck. Why the hell have they split the roster and done two shows on the same day? especially since its the last shows of the year


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> I just seen the events page wow they have stacked the house shows this week they really have split the roster so Raw and Smackdown are gonna suck. Why the hell have they split the roster and done two shows on the same day? especially since its the last shows of the year


Exactly because of that; people are so busy doing stuff they won't watch Raw. Plus it's a time where people get days off, so may be free to go to a house show, or they may get a ticket for Christmas, so it's worth having some shows on those dates


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah I guess Vince is cashing in by putting on all these shows over the holidays


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its the holidays. Splitting up the rosters doing house shows makes sense. Becky seems to.temporary filling Paiges void. I think its prob a good thing keepin Paige off tv for a bit. Return Jan. Who she gonna face though? I have no idea. Read to Nikki maybe returning later. So i dont know. Paige, Charlotte, Becky Divas Title at Rumble. I guess Sasha, but i think shes still stuck in team bad.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/680916797336477696


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680916797336477696

Well we know the secret, which brand she uses :grin2:

https://www.victoriassecret.com/bras/bombshell



> Bombshell
> 
> Description
> Five ways to wear it, so many reasons to love our ultimate lift-loving push-up, updated with even softer padding that instantly adds 2 cup sizes for maximum cleavage and fullness and comfy, no-slip sides.
> ...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That brand of push up bra > Main Roster


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Bombshell push up bras Paige looks so good in them


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's such a tease


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Monster reaction for Paige at the Garden last night. I'm hearing it was one of the best reactions in the building yesterday. Saw some videos too, crazy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Monster reaction for Paige at the Garden last night. I'm hearing it was one of the best reactions in the building yesterday. Saw some videos too, crazy.


With you being a NYer, why are you not attending the live events?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> With you being a NYer, why are you not attending the live events?


I always do, just couldn't make this one. I have family over for the holidays


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NXme (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is there one for Sasha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NXme said:


> Is there one for Sasha


This is Paiges house. Sasha who?


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> This is Paige's house. Sasha who?


 Who's that?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Who's that?


Some chick from NXT I assume..:wink2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Some chick from NXT I assume..:wink2:


Is this her?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Is this her?


She can also be seen twerking with Naomi and tamina with the new day. She hates being called a diva from what I hear.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She can also be seen twerking with Naomi and tamina with the new day.


 Imagine if Paige twerked


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Imagine if Paige twerked


If WWE wants the ratings they would advertise a Paige twerk for the main event.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> If WWE wants the ratings they would advertise a Paige twerk for the main event.


 @The Regent Alien. response is gonna have like


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol Saxton you worthless waste of space, you do not deserve to be that close to Paige . Is Paige heel again their haha? And not surprised Paige got a monster reaction. The girl is big outside WWE, especially with Casuals. if they would give her the belt, and book her better. She well become their top diva in years. Sasha prob did not get a similar response, well hate to say it she has not done anything to warrant such one. Other then NXT smarks thinking she has.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Imagine if Paige twerked


Seriousley out of all the girls in WWE. She has the most underrated rear end lol. I just find her so innately sexy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> If WWE wants the ratings they would advertise a Paige twerk for the main event.


 My body is ready/


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That top 5 divas of the year thing, mine would be

1. Paige
2. Nikki
3. Bayley
4. Sasha
5. Alexa Bliss

Overall that is.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Seriously out of all the girls in WWE. She has the most underrated rear end lol. I just find her so innately sexy.


 In my book her ass isn't underrated but that's just me. Paige is in my top 5 for sure as part of favorite diva, hottest diva and she is my favorite divas champ ever.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well what I mean by underrated is that it should be as rated as some of the other Divas. Therefore no recognition haha. I hardly think her ass is overrated haha. Paige is my fav Divas Champ of recent time in her initial reign. Then they made her start jobbing to Nikki then Charlotte. Oh lets job out our top diva 13 times lol, I mean it boggles the mind but whatever. Paige is prob a product of bad bad booking, and a very thin Divas Roster.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

N/A


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

N/A


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hot then, hot now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Call me crazy but although Eva and Nikki technically more toned lower body haha. I find Paige more sexier haha for some reason in that shoot. But seriousley Paige in those bikinis, and that red dress. Sooooo hot. :sodead


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Brollins said:


>


:banderas:tucky


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:sodone


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No Paige on raw tomorrow [?]!!!!!:crying::crying::crying:
Come-on let her make it to the show!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> No Paige on raw tomorrow [?]!!!!!:crying::crying::crying:
> Come-on let her make it to the show!!!


From what i heard seveeal wwe stars wont be at Raw. As Wwe have stacked house shows. So not just Paige. Gonna be becky v team bad. I dont find any of that compelling.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here is the link to a good clip of Paige from the WWE LIVE Event in Chicago yesterday. Not only does she surprise the crowd with a cartwheel, but also appears to being wearing some kind of new shirt for her merchandise. The shirt appears to have 2 skeleton hands rather strategically placed. Now this could just be a shirt that she felt like wearing at a house show, but if not it was nice to see her show a couple of things she's had up her sleeve for awhile for the Chicago crowd! Chicago is one of her favorite cities ya know because of her amazing time spent in SHIMMER, located in Berwyn, IL.

edit: Turns out the show was actually in Hartford, CT yesterday. I just assumed that Paige would've been at the Chicago show because it's a much bigger market and she loves Chicago. Needless to say, I would have been VERY disappointed had I actually gone to this show with NO Paige on the card!

https://twitter.com/twinmagicftcena/status/681340373768208384


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:tucky


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The cartwheel is an insult to Charlotte who did the same thing. It happened in the MSG show, which someone recorded the match

BTW, those who complained about Paige not being good since coming on the main roster, not being over, how the NXT girls would overtake her completely and how she'd be irrelevent in the crowds eyes? Boy do they look stupid now after Sasha/Becky. Maybe now they'll finally realise it's the main roster booking. Or maybe they'll move on to the next NXT darling until she gets called up


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thing is booking wise Paige has done more in one night then Sasha/Becky have done in two months. Winning divas title on first night. SASHA and Becky got well deserved boring chants. Not their fault, but mr booking. They are stifled on the mr. Boy i feel sorry for Bayley and Alexa if they get the same treatment. All in all its good Paige is left off tv for now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> The cartwheel is an insult to Charlotte who did the same thing. It happened in the MSG show, which someone recorded the match
> 
> BTW, those who complained about Paige not being good since coming on the main roster, not being over, how the NXT girls would overtake her completely and how she'd be irrelevent in the crowds eyes? Boy do they look stupid now after Sasha/Becky. Maybe now they'll finally realise it's the main roster booking. Or maybe they'll move on to the next NXT darling until she gets called up


I don't give a crap what the trolls say paige has 10x the charisma of each nxt girl, theres a reason she was so much more over down there than them. And theres a reason she's much more over now despite jobbing to them and not having the nxt hype shoved down the fans throats daily. Paige has a certain it factor that cannot be taught, I've been saying it for 2 years now, and the proof is in the pudding. Can't wait to hear the excuses though, I bet nxt smarks still want to keep paige off the card for an nxt match no casual cares about.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

New promo for Total Divas. Hints at maybe some trouble for Paige and Kevin, which I've admittedly suspected for a while. Paige used to mention him and post pictures of him all over her social media, but that's stopped over the last few months.
https://twitter.com/WWE/status/681653039371976704


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Freeway.86 said:


> New promo for Total Divas. Hints at maybe some trouble for Paige and Kevin, which I've admittedly suspected for a while. Paige used to mention him and post pictures of him all over her social media, but that's stopped over the last few months.
> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/681653039371976704


Oh might hope for me and Paige after all . But seriousley TD is heavily scripted. So wouldent take notice of it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I don't give a crap what the trolls say paige has 10x the charisma of each nxt girl, theres a reason she was so much more over down there than them. And theres a reason she's much more over now despite jobbing to them and not having the nxt hype shoved down the fans throats daily. Paige has a certain it factor that cannot be taught, I've been saying it for 2 years now, and the proof is in the pudding. Can't wait to hear the excuses though, I bet nxt smarks still want to keep paige off the card for an nxt match no casual cares about.


Paige imo is the Daffeny of Now. She was big in Wcw. Your right shes the most complete package. I see nxt smarks are still.twisting things. Thats the point Paige is huge with Casuals. The nxt girls arent. Its like being big in college ball. Some dont make the jump to Nba. Theirs certain expectations on the main roster. I mean you just hve to look at the commercials and endorsements she does. Most social media stats. I dont see their issue with Paige. When the nxt girls have done nothing. You kno their fans are making me resent Nxt.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Freeway.86 said:


> New promo for Total Divas. Hints at maybe some trouble for Paige and Kevin, which I've admittedly suspected for a while. Paige used to mention him and post pictures of him all over her social media, but that's stopped over the last few months.
> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/681653039371976704


I've noticed that a bit too, was actually thinking something similar. Then I saw what he did for Christmas for her (the insane travelling for her; Australia to La, to Texas to the Samckdown show, to his family in Mineapolis, and back to Florida on Christmas day so "she wasn't alone at christmas") and realized nah they're pretty strong


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I've noticed that a bit too, was actually thinking something similar. Then I saw what he did for Christmas for her (the insane travelling for her; Australia to La, to Texas to the Samckdown show, to his family in Mineapolis, and back to Florida on Christmas day so "she wasn't alone at christmas") and realized nah they're pretty strong


I couldt find anything about these things kevin did.
Can you halp me find it???


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Duplicate


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Freeway.86 said:


> New promo for Total Divas. Hints at maybe some trouble for Paige and Kevin, which I've admittedly suspected for a while. Paige used to mention him and post pictures of him all over her social media, but that's stopped over the last few months.
> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/681653039371976704


Nah they're still together just the other day she tweeted his mum saying "you raised an amazing son" after she (his mum) tweeted how he traveled so much to spend xmas with Paige. 

I imagine they just post less on social media cuz they've been together a fair while now and considering how little they get to actually see each other they'd probably rather keep it to them selves.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige at a Allentown House Show today.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Paige at a Allentown House Show today.


Looks like a drag queen.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Silent Alarm said:


> Looks like a drag queen.


Yeah this aint the Paige Smark Thread lol. Too much masscara yes. But i think.your comment was unnecccesary.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Paige at a Allentown House Show today.


The skeleton hands are placed perfectly :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Paige and her mum!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe in minority but Paige is way too good for that Total Divas Crap. But I guess the money is good haha.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

People who say Paige would be overshadowed by NXT girls are absolutely stupid. They should remember all of them except Becky were also on the card when Paige was the face of NXT. Yet nobody care about them until Paige leave. Paige have a match with Sasha Banks several times back in NXT and crowd only care about Paige every single time. NXT girls were lucky they didn't need to build anything because NXT are already well established before they're on spotlight. Unlike Paige who started NXT from zero and made it slowly relevance. But of course some people don't remember it because they don't know and just pretend one like bandwagoners. Now I'm laughing because they look stupid and hypocrite even more thanks to Sasha and Becky.


I heard Paige joined TD because her parents told her to. Can't help if she thoughts parents are worth listening than everyone else.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She joined because she gets loads more money for it, and her parents said "Your decision if you want to stay private, but this is a pretty good deal". Women in WWE still don't get that much when travel expenses are brought on their wages, so to have this adds a significant amount to their wage


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige hanging out with couple UFC girls










Them Heyman & Piper shirts


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Now thats better. Shes such a naturally attractive girl. She doesent need all.that masscara, make up etc. Is that Rousy? Paige the Rousy of wwe lol.

Eta: Yeah i figured for money, and expenses. She does not make as much as the male talent. So this helps alot. Just she shoots on Bellas not being real womens wrestlers and shes on TD too lol. Im not dissing her, i just find it ironical thats all.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pronoss said:


> Paige hanging out with couple UFC girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda stupid but i love Paiges eyes. Like they are piercing through me haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige and her mum!!!!


 Twins


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Come-on wwe do something with paige now. It seems like nothing is happening with her at-the-moment.
Shes being utilized very thinly. 

Im getting antsy/anxious!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ I have noticed they have kept her off tv ever since her last loss to Charlotte, when Ric screwed her haha. Strategic? Prob for the best right now. She is 23. She is currently the top diva outside the ring. Return before rumble. I mean keeping her off tv, the audience well miss her more and more. Charlotte needs to drop the divas title though. I have no idea who Paige well face next year. Nikki looks to be out longer. Maybe they should go ahead with Paige and Sasha. Have Charlotte drop the title to Sasha. Paige returns and maybe Becky too. And Triple threat at the Rumble. Sasha and Becky prob don't have the cred at this point to go over Paige. That said though Charlotte did twice. So who knows.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is that a wrench in Byrons hand[?]. Or is he just happy that Paige is on his lap!!!???.
Byron you lucky fucker!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and her luckey dog ha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not sure if thisis Paige or not.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I would give my right nip to have paige do that to me!!!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I would give my right nip to have paige do that to me!!!


Men don't need their nipples.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









My heart is melting right now!!!!000


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

More tongue. More tongue.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Even though I never post here, this thread is awesome.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige discovering the push up bra again I see , so sexy .


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Paige discovering the push up bra again I see , so sexy .


She never stopped using it, except at MSG when she used it as shinpads


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> She never stopped using it, except at MSG when she used it as shinpads


Lol. My buddy went to the show, told me Paige got the 2nd best reaction of the night. She's crazy over in NY it's insane.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige should of been on Raw this week not at a house show


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope shes at this up-coming mondays raw!!!
I miss her wrestling so bad. And let her fucking win the match too.

Is that 2-much to ask for.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Not sure if thisis Paige or not.


Yeah, that's Paige when she was promoting WWE's Mexico tour back in September.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> God I hope shes at this up-coming mondays raw!!!


 Hopefully she is.


----------



## Turtlesaucex (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God damn, you know you're hot when a forum has 200+ paige page thread about you.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DanTheMan_89 said:


> Yeah, that's Paige when she was promoting WWE's Mexico tour back in September.


Oh cheers, I got it bad. I recognised her hotness from the bk haha. Paige looks scared sitting their haha. She kinda has a what the hell is going on kinda face lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Saw a glance of TD. Paige rebelling againgst Wwe because they won't allow her to get a tattoo lol. Hilarious.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If you are walking next to paige. And you hear a propeller sound. Don't be scared it is just her meat curtains flapping away. ^_^


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



xio8ups said:


> If you are walking next to paige. And you hear a propeller sound. Don't be scared it is just her meat curtains flapping away. ^_^


If we hear something that sounds like a shrinking balloon.
Well do not worry that is just your cock!!!!


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

if its not tight its not right.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Saw a glance of TD. Paige rebelling againgst Wwe because they won't allow her to get a tattoo lol. Hilarious.


Is Paige still wanting that tattoo in season 5?


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

xio8ups said:


> If you are walking next to paige. And you hear a propeller sound. Don't be scared it is just her meat curtains flapping away. ^_^


Something tells me that her lady bits are likely nowhere near as loose as one would think unless Skaff has pornstar bed prowess.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Is Paige still wanting that tattoo in season 5?


Oh nah it was in NZ, might hv been an earlier ep.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Okay this thread getting weird haha. Bk to normal now. PAige looking sexy as hell on new years.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Oh nah it was in NZ, might hv been an earlier ep.


Oh thats an early episode. That was a great tattoo but I understand why WWE didnt allow her to have it as they have trade marked her to look like she is now


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Okay this thread getting weird haha. Bk to normal now. PAige looking sexy as hell on new years.


I saw this earlier. I wanna know who the girl is on the far left.:x


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TwistingJab said:


> I saw this earlier. I wanna know who the girl is on the far left.:x


Her? MEH heh. All I saw was Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Please let 2016 be paiges year!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige wins the Womens Championship at Wm . The original nxt diva who started it all. In the meantime this thread needs more Paige pics. Havent seen some in ages.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Reading some where the pre show Rumble maybe. Naomi and Tamina v Bellas and Paige. Paige being on the pre show, may not ideal. But if its establishes maybe a new bellas paige faction. Better then jobbing all the time. If Becky wins the title at rumble. No offense to Becky but that would annoy me. Paige is the top diva. Just drop the title to her. Make her heel. Have Becky or Sasha Chase her. Better programme then whats going on right now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Reading some where the pre show Rumble maybe. Naomi and Tamina v Bellas and Paige. Paige being on the pre show, may not ideal. But if its establishes maybe a new bellas paige faction. Better then jobbing all the time. If Becky wins the title at rumble. No offense to Becky but that would annoy me. Paige is the top diva. Just drop the title to her. Make her heel. Have Becky or Sasha Chase her. Better programme then whats going on right now.


Where'd you read this


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Where'd you read this



I was at another site and saw this

http://i64.tinypic.com/eja8ud.jpg

Prob nothing just thought it was interesting


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm not a Nikki Bella fan and I'm generally against the idea of a Paige/Bella pairing, but there's a part of me who thinks that Paige and Nikki teaming up and kicking ass would be hot. :yum:


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Maybe in minority but Paige is way too good for that Total Divas Crap. But I guess the money is good haha.


Saraya's way too good for it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

gsm1988 said:


> Saraya's way too good for it.


Sorry whos Saraya? Oh Paiges real name.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A pic from 2014. Paige chillin at micky-D`s!!!! And an absolute fave pic of her!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



xio8ups said:


> If you are walking next to paige. And you hear a propeller sound. Don't be scared it is just her meat curtains flapping away. ^_^


What are you taking...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige mum's posted this on her twitter its Paige's entrance at the MSG house show on Boxing Day. The date is wrong on the you tube clip 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rRLi_-UP3g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.pwpix.net/scott-hall-gets-creepy-again-about-paige/

:WTF:WTF:WTF


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/scott-hall-gets-creepy-again-about-paige/
> 
> :WTF:WTF:WTF


Scott Halls always Been creepy lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


So hooott


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige mum's posted this on her twitter its Paige's entrance at the MSG house show on Boxing Day. The date is wrong on the you tube clip
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rRLi_-UP3g&feature=youtu.be


Do you have a link to her twitter please?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> Do you have a link to her twitter please?


https://twitter.com/SarayaKnight


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Scott Halls always Been creepy lol.





3ku1 said:


> So hooott


Calls Scott Hall creepy then makes a similar comment right after it :HA


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Sorry whos Saraya? Oh Paiges real name.


Her mother is Sweet Saraya Knight.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/scott-hall-gets-creepy-again-about-paige/
> 
> :WTF:WTF:WTF


Must have been shit faced again. His boy Hunter needs to have a talk with him about this, even if Paige is OK with it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Calls Scott Hall creepy then makes a similar comment right after it :HA


I dont think calling Paige hot is creepy. Being a public figure publicly saying what I would like to do Paige is creepy. Based on your logic. You and everyone here is creepy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and her dog ha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

gsm1988 said:


> Must have been shit faced again. His boy Hunter needs to have a talk with him about this, even if Paige is OK with it.


Scott cannot just come out and objectify Paige like that lol. I mean you wonder why women wrestling is wanting more respect. Then this caveman chimes in,oh thats why haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige on Ig lol. I have a feeling shes enjoying her break. She worked more house shows/raws etc. then any diva last year. Seems to be enjoying herself with her friends.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

ICE CREAM YOU SCREAM WE ALL SCREAM FOR...PAIGE!!!! !!!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wonder she'll appear on Raw tomorrow. I want to see her but division right now is such a mess. I don't want her to involves that and possibly heard some idiot marks scapegoat on her.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige deserves time off she's been going since being put on the main roster in 2014


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Wonder she'll appear on Raw tomorrow. I want to see her but division right now is such a mess. I don't want her to involves that and possibly heard some idiot marks scapegoat on her.


I rather see the nxt girls continue to fail while hearing the excuses from the nxt marks. If Paige isn't involved they have no ammo to put the blame on her.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder she'll appear on Raw tomorrow. I want to see her but division right now is such a mess. I don't want her to involves that and possibly heard some idiot marks scapegoat on her.
> ...


You're such an evil lol I bet one of them is Legit Boss right. That guy is unbearable. Wanking for Sasha 24/7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


I'd give a hell of a lot for a night in that bed.

Hell I'd happily sleep in it after they're finished and it's empty again haha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nah keep her away from the mess the DD is right now. No reason for her to return. She may anyway. But who would she team up with? I think the rumour team bad v Paige and Bellas on pre show Rumble looks more viable. Not sure Charlotte and Becky well be all that better tbh, but well see.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pummy said:


> You're such an evil lol I bet one of them is Legit Boss right. That guy is unbearable. Wanking for Sasha 24/7


I.thought it was a 17 yr old chick. Shocked it was a black guy in college lol. Apologists all they are, Sasha takes a shit he would praise her haha. I think he cannot admit Sashas flopped on the MR, so keeps reverting bk to. Oh but her amazing nxt match. Like that has any relevance at all currently.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Okay this thread getting weird haha. Bk to normal now. PAige looking sexy as hell on new years.


Sorry to bring it back to weird, but according to IG one of Paige's new mates in this picture (the one on the far left with the green hair and tattoo's) is a lesbian pornstar.

I am not...displeased by this


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Sorry to bring it back to weird, but according to IG one of Paige's new mates in this picture (the one on the far left with the green hair and tattoo's) is a lesbian pornstar.
> 
> I am not...displeased by this


Paige is friend's with a lesbian porn star, not surprised lol.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Sorry to bring it back to weird, but according to IG one of Paige's new mates in this picture (the one on the far left with the green hair and tattoo's) is a lesbian pornstar.
> 
> I am not...displeased by this


The one I wanted to identify? Haha I have an eye for the whores obviously.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> The one I wanted to identify? Haha I have an eye for the whores obviously.


Well here she is, and there's a lot more of her around the internet which I'd find impolite to post on here https://www.instagram.com/ay_dubz/


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well here she is, and there's a lot more of her around the internet which I'd find impolite to post on here https://www.instagram.com/ay_dubz/


I thank you sir.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Wow paige..Buy me a tv too. This amazingly sweet/kind and giving human being.

Shes got it all!!! Looks/brains and heart!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Wow paige..Buy me a tv too. This amazingly sweet/kind and giving human being.
> 
> Shes got it all!!! Looks/brains and heart!!!


She bought someone a tv? Nice of her. Sorry but Paiges ass :sodone.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Funny thing is Paige and Sasha have had the best diva matches thus far together yet when something goes wrong some are quick to go on the traditional anti-Paige smear campaign.

With that said, I really feel for the NXT girls and the talents on the main roster period because being micromanaged and dealing with creative bankruptcy is making it hard to be excited for any talent I actually liked in NXT or anywhere else for that matter because being on the main roster just seems to get them added to an already stale, creatively bankrupt and extremely repetitive cycle that seems to lack any real planning for those talents.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Wow paige..Buy me a tv too. This amazingly sweet/kind and giving human being.
> 
> Shes got it all!!! Looks/brains and heart!!!


Looks like she moved or something and lives with her friends now. She bought them all a TV.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is on the left right?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> She bought someone a tv? Nice of her. Sorry but Paiges ass :sodone.


Either that, or she bought a TV for her new place. If you want a punch of wild speculation of course.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Looks like she moved or something and lives with her friends now. She bought them all a TV.


Beat me to it. But yeah may be that. Although she hasn't got her cats which may say otherwise. Maybe there was something to not mentioning Kevin that much on social media after all.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Either that, or she bought a TV for her new place. If you want a punch of wild speculation of course.


Yeah ill say shes moved into her new place with her new friends. Must be nice for her to feel domesticated for a bit. And be normal. And not travelling so much. Not living with that Kevin bloke tho.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Have you guys seen the well spent Camel toe ?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Sweettre15 said:


> Funny thing is Paige and Sasha have had the best diva matches thus far together yet when something goes wrong some are quick to go on the traditional anti-Paige smear campaign.
> 
> With that said, I really feel for the NXT girls and the talents on the main roster period because being micromanaged and dealing with creative bankruptcy is making it hard to be excited for any talent I actually liked in NXT or anywhere else for that matter because being on the main roster just seems to get them added to an already stale, creatively bankrupt and extremely repetitive cycle that seems to lack any real planning for those talents.



Yes. Which makes transitioning from nxt to main roster more and more difficult. Wwe really needs to work on-that. So the transition to the main roster is smoother.

I just dont get. Its not that hard to do wwe.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Beat me to it. But yeah may be that. Although she hasn't got her cats which may say otherwise. Maybe there was something to not mentioning Kevin that much on social media after all.


Yeah I'm not going to speculate on anything because it's her business and I respect her too much, just was my first thought with her missing the show today and such. Moving to a different apartment would require a few days off to get things together.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Beat me to it. But yeah may be that. Although she hasn't got her cats which may say otherwise. Maybe there was something to not mentioning Kevin that much on social media after all.


I can't see her having a lasting relationship at this point in her life. I just can't. Not a knock against her either, I just can't.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Yeah I'm not going to speculate on anything because it's her business and I respect her too much, just was my first thought with her missing the show today and such. Moving to a different apartment would require a few days off to get things together.


A few days; been off since Wednesday despite having a live event then, and off today despite there being a live event and the usual travelling to Raw (and despite being advertised a week ago). Yeah, might be something. Or maybe not, we can't be sure. But seems to be something.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

xio8ups said:


> Have you guys seen the well spent Camel toe ?


No I cant say I have noticed her camel toe lol. You mean she's had sex? Well shes an adult. Could just say that anyway.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



gsm1988 said:


> I can't see her having a lasting relationship at this point in her life. I just can't. Not a knock against her either, I just can't.


We can't tell, and to be fair even if it is over (which we really don't know in all honesty, this could easily be nothing) it's over a year, that's quite substantial, especially considering their work.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hypothetically if it is, no big deal. Considering her travel and work schedule. These things happen. Ppl drift apart, Nd outgrow each other. But hey regardless if shes single, more hope for her and me . Yeah I kno im dreaming haha


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In other stuff, Natalya is fit again, so maybe we might get Paige getting a few victories over her; there is finally someone to win against to look a bit strong despite not doing anything.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In theory they should build Paige as the strongest diva who doesent job to kno one, you kno protect your best asset. As it is SB has nt lost yet. Cant imagine when she does. Imo they should give Paige the rub. Drop the title to Sasha. And have Paige and Sasha feud.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> In other stuff, Natalya is fit again, so maybe we might get Paige getting a few victories over her; there is finally someone to win against to look a bit strong despite not doing anything.


Natalya will be used as a pawn for Charlotte and sasha. Brie has been played out too much already. Once the nxt phase ends and they completely fail the WWE will go back to pure Paige with better booking. Hopefully they don't screw her over before that though. One thing good about Paige though is no matter how many jobs she does she's still the most popular diva so jobbing doesn't harm her too much.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

As a paige fan. I dont want to see the nxt girls fail. Paige is my fave. But i have a huge amount of respect
for sasha and becky and charlotte <<[Her the less though].

Because paige herself respects these women and wants good things for them as well. Shes gone out of her way to praise sasha banks
and becky etc. But that being said. I think its time for long lengthy 3rd run as divas champ for paige. Its been over a year [16 months to be exact] since
shes held the title.

Or won a singles ppv match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Dd well always be a gray area tbh. Always micro managed. Seeing how they screwed sasha with doa booking. Clearly don't put time or effort into elevating them properly. The whole Divas Revolution ironicAlly screwed them. Because it failed. Then they (Sasha) were stuck in this loop of bad bad bad lol. Never ending moving pattern. It welll fail. Have you seen the turning on sb threads already? Can you imagine when she starts burying as divas champ lol. Anyway Paige is so popular. CAsuals dont really care tbh.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Natalya will be used as a pawn for Charlotte and sasha. Brie has been played out too much already. Once the nxt phase ends and they completely fail the WWE will go back to pure Paige with better booking. Hopefully they don't screw her over before that though. One thing good about Paige though is no matter how many jobs she does she's still the most popular diva so jobbing doesn't harm her too much.


One of the reasons Paige is so popular. Is ppl remember her impact. She won the divas title on her first night going over at the time the longest reigning divas champ ever, night after Wm. Cant get a bigger impact then that. To me that sets her apart from the other nxt girls. Clearly backstage shes thought of highly. She's 23 she is a big part of their future. Its a marathon not a Sprint. Paige even said on austin podcAst. She wants to be in wwe long term. Hof her end goal.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> http://www.pwpix.net/scott-hall-gets-creepy-again-about-paige/
> 
> :WTF:WTF:WTF



Scott Hall giving zero fucks :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Scotts got good taste ill give him that haha. Not sure if Paige would be flattered or not haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Their she is!


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Their she is!


GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

PAIGEPYSEED BUNS!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Have Paige and Kevin split up? She's living with friends now. She was living with Kevin and his mate. I noticed on Saraya Knight's Twitter that Kevin did see Paige on Christmas Day so it makes me think they haven't split up. Who knows what's going on. Paige probably wanted to live with friends. That's sweet of her to buy them a tv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Have Paige and Kevin split up? She's living with friends now. She was living with Kevin and his mate. I noticed on Saraya Knight's Twitter that Kevin did see Paige on Christmas Day so it makes me think they haven't split up. Who knows what's going on. Paige probably wanted to live with friends. That's sweet of her to buy them a tv


Perhaps they had a falling out.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Very sad if they have split they made a cute couple and Paige seemed genuinely happy with him. Maybe road life got in the way and they ended it. Paige hasent done many shows this week so she probably asked WWE for time off to move


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Their she is!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Have Paige and Kevin split up? She's living with friends now. She was living with Kevin and his mate. I noticed on Saraya Knight's Twitter that Kevin did see Paige on Christmas Day so it makes me think they haven't split up. Who knows what's going on. Paige probably wanted to live with friends. That's sweet of her to buy them a tv


Maybe. Not really sure at the moment. Yeah he did see her on Christmas, but not much before it and seemingly after they've been separate (they certainly spent new year apart, although with the seemingly identical apartment, it was in the same building) and yeah now she's either much richer and much more generous than I thought, or she's moved out. Also as stupid as it sounds, her and her mum stopped following his mum (Despite tweeting to her just a week ago). 

So we don't know, but there seems to maybe be something there.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wow really guys?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think Paige got the entire week off. I hope she's not hurt.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Maybe. Not really sure at the moment. Yeah he did see her on Christmas, but not much before it and seemingly after they've been separate (they certainly spent new year apart, although with the seemingly identical apartment, it was in the same building) and yeah now she's either much richer and much more generous than I thought, or she's moved out. Also as stupid as it sounds, her and her mum stopped following his mum (Despite tweeting to her just a week ago).
> 
> So we don't know, but there seems to maybe be something there.


The last pics of her and Kevin were end of November during thanksgiving. So something must of happened in December. I hope shes ok. Must be hard breaking up and not having your family to go to as their in another country. At least she has these girls for support


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> The last pics of her and Kevin were end of November during thanksgiving. So something must of happened in December. I hope shes ok. Must be hard breaking up and not having your family to go to as their in another country. At least she has these girls for support


She may not have, we honestly don't know. What is rather funny though is her mates also appear to be metal band ex's. If they are living together that either a bizarre coincidence or one very niche support group.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> She may not have, we honestly don't know. What is rather funny though is her mates also appear to be metal band ex's. If they are living together that either a bizarre coincidence or one very niche support group.


Paige didn't make the trip to raw today. Even if she wasn't being used she would still have to go so she must have requested off. I guess the company is good like that for their employees if they need some time off to move or something.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige didn't make the trip to raw today. Even if she wasn't being used she would still have to go so she must have requested off. I guess the company is good like that for their employees if they need some time off to move or something.


How'd you know she didn't make it to raw?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> How'd you know she didn't make it to raw?


She would have traveled with everybody sunday and her friend said they are watching movies tonight. I think she took the week off. She probably needed it, shes been non stop recently and shes been dealing with a lot like her cousin passing away etc.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She would have traveled with everybody sunday and her friend said they are watching movies tonight. I think she took the week off. She probably needed it, shes been non stop recently and shes been dealing with a lot like her cousin passing away etc.


Tbf I've seen people travel on the monday, but fair enough on the mate thing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Tbf I've seen people travel on the monday, but fair enough on the mate thing.


Yeah its possible she made the trip but doubtful. I miss her on raw but this is a much needed rest for her. Hopefully some time off can give creative some time to build the next chapter for her. At this point I would keep her off all shows until after the rumble and have her make a return promo. Could get a huge pop.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is hurt, I just made a post on the main thread. I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is hurt, I just made a post on the main thread. I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im glad shes not injured. Wwe cannot afford another high name.
They need as many hands on deck as possible.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That Vader gif lol. Hope she's okay. Not too serious. I thought their was another reason to not being on.Raw. Hope those nxt smarks aren't on the main thread, going oh joy lol. Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Mum said it's just a week rest on twitter


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah figured it was a week rest. I do miss her on Raw. But its prob best return after Rumble. I mean I heard that rumour bellas and Paige v Team Bad pre show Rumble. I dont know more I think about it, not the best idea. Have Paige return to a big pop after Rumble. Finally win bk her Divas Title off whoever has it. I do like the idea of Nxt Champ v Divas Champ at Wm.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Is it coincidence her, Nikki and Sasha were all injured after have a match with Charlotte?

Edit : according to above poster she just take time off.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pummy said:


> Is it coincidence her, Nikki and Sasha were all injured after have a match with Charlotte?
> 
> Edit : according to above poster she just take time off.


I guess time well tell if Becky gets injured as well haha.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> She may not have, we honestly don't know. What is rather funny though is her mates also appear to be metal band ex's. If they are living together that either a bizarre coincidence or one very niche support group.


Wow all ex gf's living together 

I really hope this Paige injury news isnt true she cant possibly be out as its the lead up to WM


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No shes just taking a week off to soothe her achey muscles and bones.
Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Saw a glance of TD. Paige rebelling againgst Wwe because they won't allow her to get a tattoo lol. Hilarious.


dosent matter


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Paige is in fact moving right now https://www.instagram.com/p/BAI95Uyxpp6/


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah saw that. Hope it all works out for her. I know the feeling when you need to move. Not that I make her kinda money, or I am a pro wrestler with her travel lol. But I can relate to the moving aspect.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not sure where to post. But ppl keeping going on about oh Charlotte and Becky such great response. Yet Paige had a similar reaction with Charlotte on Raw weeks bk. She and Charlotte got shit on. Suddenly its an nxt darling. It gets praised. Sorry those nxt smarks really annoy me lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And they forget that paige is i dont know...FROM NXT AS WELL!!!
Not saying becky/charlotte didnt have a good match.. They did. 

Sometimes what i call >Selectivism <runs rampant on the boards/forums!!!
They remember and recall things that are beneficial to their personal outlooks. And ignore what they dont like.

Cherry picking at its best. Its like old testament vs new testament in religion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Selective biast is prob best to describe it. I mean im biast I guess to Paige. But I dont pick and choose to be. I dont choose to ignore a bad match. But focus on the good ones. But im at least honest. Paige botches sure. But her good matches show pure psychology. Sasha for example has charisma. But has botched consistently. Eva Marie lvl. From some one who was excellent on Nxt. To shit is stunning. Its all booking. That's what ppl dont get. Casuals dont respond to technical spot fests like Smark crowds do. Becky got a good response. Because Charlotte is a heel. And Beckys a typical babyface. Theirs psychology. Wasent their in sasha and becky match. Casuals care about psychology and story telling. Paige debuting and winning the divas title on her first night. And being a 13 year vet at 23. Is a story. Casuals can get behind. Paige also has more charisma in one finger then all divas combined.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


>


that's a hot gif.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> that's a hot gif.


HOW ABOUT THE HOTTEST PINFALL OF ALL TIME (HPOAT!)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> HOW ABOUT THE HOTTEST PINFALL OF ALL TIME (HPOAT!)


If I faced Paige I would job every time.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is letting Tenille get a taste of her!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige is letting Tenille get a taste of her!!!


That's Nattie :bunk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thats why out of all the divas currently I find Paige the sexiest. Like the others typical babyfaces too vanilla. Paige has this distinctive look. Shes the anti diva. A pure heel. Paige is the only diva with any real character development. Shes the only diva who should never change her character. Heel. Paige is a natural heel. So annoys me they keep switching bk and fourth for the sake of it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Thats why out of all the divas currently I find Paige the sexiest. Like the others typical babyfaces too vanilla. Paige has this distinctive look. Shes the anti diva. A pure heel. Paige is the only diva with any real character development. Shes the only diva who should never change her character. Heel. Paige is a natural heel. So annoys me they keep switching bk and fourth for the sake of it.


Except she was hardly even a heel when she was using the Anti-Diva character, started off with Sofia Cortez in FCW as a heel faction calling themselves anti-divas, not long after NxT rebrand happened and she was face for that entire run up until her debut when the character was no longer used, I'm not disagreeing about her being a better and more natural heel but this clinging onto that NxT character is getting stupid now and I'm sorry as much as I like Paige she is not the only one with real character development because Becky Lynch as progressed more in a few months then Paige ever did in her first few month now booking had some part in that but still Becky has taken what was given to her and ran with it and is now in my opinion the most progressed female character of the "Diva's Revolution"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Except she was hardly even a heel when she was using the Anti-Diva character, started off with Sofia Cortez in FCW as a heel faction calling themselves anti-divas, not long after NxT rebrand happened and she was face for that entire run up until her debut when the character was no longer used, I'm not disagreeing about her being a better and more natural heel but this clinging onto that NxT character is getting stupid now and I'm sorry as much as I like Paige she is not the only one with real character development because Becky Lynch as progressed more in a few months then Paige ever did in her first few month now booking had some part in that but still Becky has taken what was given to her and ran with it and is now in my opinion the most progressed female character of the "Diva's Revolution"



Yeah winning the divas title on your first night is not progression. Becky has done nothing. Other then Raws win. Shes just a jobber. Becky has shown zero character development at all. Only Paige has imo. Sorry I dont get where your getting this from.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah winning the divas title on your first night is not progression. Becky has done nothing. Other then Raws win. Shes just a jobber. Becky has shown zero character development at all. Only Paige has imo. Sorry I dont get where your getting this from.


I've defended Paige many times in the past but winning a title is not character progression especially with how she was booked after winning it, if anything winning the title so early made her character regress this is not a bash this is just fact, yes a debut title win was a great accomplishment but she lost her Anti Diva character and became a glad to here vanilla baby face with no meaningful feuds until AJ came back that was not progress.

Becky went from the third wheel and sidekick of PCB to current top Diva babyface in the same amount of time and is gradually getting more over as each week goes by and is now a genuine looking title contender that would be received well by a casual audience if she beats Charlotte now that is progress


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe I'm out on a loop but what character has Becky come and ran with? Her storyline is literally the same storyline of every baby face in the division for years. Get turned on by your best friend and get screwed out of wins. Other than that she's had no promos and was seen as a comedy act up until 2 weeks ago. I get it she keeps getting screwed out of wins and her friends keep turning on her, where have I seen this before?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Maybe I'm out on a loop but what character has Becky come and ran with? Her storyline is literally the same storyline of every baby face in the division for years. Get turned on by your best friend and get screwed out of wins. Other than that she's had no promos and was seen as a comedy act up until 2 weeks ago. I get it she keeps getting screwed out of wins and her friends keep turning on her, where have I seen this before?


Yeah it's simple booking and she's made it work because she is so likable, you said you've seen it before now think how many times has it actually worked to this extent in such a short time? When Paige turned on AJ did it work for AJ? No more fans sided with Paige to the extent they popped for her title win at Summerslam when look where Becky was a few month ago how can you not see how much her stock has risen since she started this feud with Charlotte?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Yeah it's simple booking and she's made it work because she is so likable, you said you've seen it before now think how many times has it actually worked to this extent in such a short time? When Paige turned on AJ did it work for AJ? No more fans sided with Paige to the extent they popped for her title win at Summerslam when look where Becky was a few month ago how can you not see how much her stock has risen since she started this feud with Charlotte?


Paige was getting the biggest pops for divas since aj when she kept getting screwed by the Bellas every other week. Granted they were never her friends in the Kay fabe world but it still worked and progressed her as a face. As for aj not getting liked as much it's because she was facing Paige not Charlotte. Charlotte at this point may have more go away heat than Eva marie. WWE took that go away heat and made something for charlotte, but let's face it Paige was the supposed heel in that feud and she was still getting the best pops in the division and getting cheered daily over charlotte. At this point anybody heel or face will get a nice reaction facing her. Now we can't take anything from Becky she's certainly the most likeable of the 4 hw but as far as having a character that stands out above others she probably has the least at this point.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Becky is the prototypical babyface. Who gets screwed and overcame them. Its been seen before. That's not character development. I can accept shes progressed over Sasha etc. But overall over Paige? NO. Paige was the heel in her feud with Charlotte. And yes she was getting the biggest pops in the DD. Beckys stock has not risen. Its simply Charlotte has go away heat. Put Sasha in the same boat last raw same deal. Sure Beckys most likeable out of four I agree. But shes just filling a void imo. I Agree Becky does not have a stand out Character. Too vanilla imo. Paige stands out. As not a typical diva. But this is PAige thread. Go talk about Becky in her thread.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> So Paige is in fact moving right now https://www.instagram.com/p/BAI95Uyxpp6/


So shes defo split from Kevin then by moving


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah maybe who knows. Moving to a new place, so far away. Is kind a hard to maintain a long distance relationship. If anything it would be strained. So may hv Been An amicable break. Noticed tho Paige does not spend so much time socially with any wwe talent. She seems to have a certain group of friends. Based on her various ig photos.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> So shes defo split from Kevin then by moving


She might've caught him cheating. After all he's in a rock band and tons of women probably just throw themselves at him and Piage has had enough and decided to move with her friends.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> She might've caught him cheating. After all he's in a rock band and tons of women probably just throw themselves at him and Piage has had enough and decided to move with her friends.


Yeah we dont know that. Their could be various reasons they possibly split. Just saying let's not speculate.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Pamela Anderson & Tommy Lee.
Pamela Anderson & Kid Rock.
Valerie Bertinelli & Eddie Van Halen.
Alyssa Milano & Cinjun Tate.

Usually high profile relationships with rocker types dont work. With a few rare exceptions.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> She might've caught him cheating. After all he's in a rock band and tons of women probably just throw themselves at him and Piage has had enough and decided to move with her friends.


I dont really see Kevin as the cheating type as remember Paige tried to catch him out on total divas with getting a girl to talk to him and he didnt go off with her then


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> I dont really see Kevin as the cheating type as remember Paige tried to catch him out on total divas with getting a girl to talk to him and he didn't go off with her then


Yeah but remember that was televised.Anything can happen without cameras rolling. IJS.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Becky is the prototypical babyface. Who gets screwed and overcame them. Its been seen before. That's not character development. I can accept shes progressed over Sasha etc. But overall over Paige? NO. Paige was the heel in her feud with Charlotte. And yes she was getting the biggest pops in the DD. Beckys stock has not risen. Its simply Charlotte has go away heat. Put Sasha in the same boat last raw same deal. Sure Beckys most likeable out of four I agree. But shes just filling a void imo. I Agree Becky does not have a stand out Character. Too vanilla imo. Paige stands out. As not a typical diva. But this is PAige thread. Go talk about Becky in her thread.


You are way too bias'd to have a rational discussion with you are not dealing with some Paige hater here look at my post history even within this very thread which I was a part of from the beginning I like Paige a lot Yes I might be more a fan of Becky but I've been strong supporter and defender of Paige in the past but I'm also willing to accept not everything she does it perfect like you and select others seem to think about her I call it like I see it and many seem to agree that Becky has progressed but your Paige goggles won't allow to see it. 

I will make one claim outright now, Becky will be champion before Paige gets another reign hell I think Bayley will be a Diva's champion before her and we all know Sasha will be so get used to Paige being an enhancement talent for a few months because that is what she will be until they get the 4 horsewomen established. 

PS the last few post speculating about her relationship status is pathetic, her moving has nothing to do with her relatonship Paige had been planning to move to LA for months now I'm guessing she's just getting it sorted now while WWE have no TV plans for her at the moment.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige moved with her friends to another area in orlando. Not sure where the la thing came from. Her moving could just be the fact that the year is up on her last condo. She moved in around the same time as she's moving out now. As for becky getting the belt before paige, the only way I see becky getting a reign is if she beats Charlotte at the upcoming ppv if not I see her nothing more than a filler feud until sasha. I really don't think becky was ever in their plans to be the top diva. I would be shocked tbh. Not saying she doesn't deserve a reign but the way the WWE has treated her from day one even in nxt I see her nothing more than an enhancement talent going forward. Paige like always will be used on TV because she's flat out the face of the division but I do agree she won't be champ until after sasha and possibly bayley.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Becky is just a placeholder, can we establish that and move on lol. Nothing about being biast. Just a fact. The divas dont get pushes. Unless your Paige or Nikki. And I think Sasha and Bailey. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Becky isn't enhancement talented at all. The way she was used back in NXT was quite natural. She was last arrival of 4hw and least over apart from Charlotte. Of course she wouldn't been booked strong. People forget she wasn't well loved as she is today back then. I see so many hated and ignore her appreciated before unstoppable match. She will be champion in 2016 but I doubt anytime soon since I believe Sasha will get before her. 

Paige will get her 3rd reign around 2017 I believe if she can retain her popularity. This year is too soon for someone who probably stays in the company until next decade.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is Hof material imo. She makes tons of money for the company. Casuals love her. But I agree with the Nxt girls right now. Paige won't get her title bk, or third reign for a while. I like Becky, I don't think.shes enhancement talent persay. I just think Sasha has not meet expectations. Becky is filling the huge void in the DD nicelly. Charlotte has go away heat. Becky is the nice prototypical babyface. So it played off that heat, simple as that. I dont think Becky is part of their long term plans, top diva etc. Just based on how they have booked her overall. Compared to the other nxt girls, shes progressing. But its relative at best. But like I said this is a Paige thread.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I know it's Paige thread :lol just want to discuss. Dunno why Becky being bring in first place. And I agree Becky is the best out of 3 infact it's not even debatable at first place.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> I know it's Paige thread :lol just want to discuss. Dunno why Becky being bring in first place. And I agree Becky is the best out of 3 infact it's not even debatable at first place.


_*Another thing I don't understand is why some of the other Paige fans worrying about Paige's relationship life when it is none of our business. :lmao*_


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah true. Guess some invested in her haha. Its no ones business tho. If shes single tho, then its my business haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To bad Eve isn't in WWE anymore. I think Paige vs Eve would've been a great match up.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Yeah but remember that was televised.Anything can happen without cameras rolling. IJS.


Yeah that is true. I hope Kevin didnt cheat Paige is so nice and doesnt deserve that


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Back onto pic posting.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Back onto pic posting.


Is that a toy Paige. So hot haha


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I've given up on WWE booking the division right, so I'm quite shocked at what they are doing with Becky working for now. But yeah, she should be champ and I really want her to be, but I highly doubt it because WWE cannot book to save their life.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I've given up on WWE booking the division right, so I'm quite shocked at what they are doing with Becky working for now. But yeah, she should be champ and I really want her to be, but I highly doubt it because WWE cannot book to save their life.


Exactly my point. I just dont see why it's OK to mock some Paige marks for saying she deserved to be champ when she was facing Nikki and Charlotte but then say Becky is a foregone conclusion to win the belt before Paige ever gets another reign. Paige during her face run and her heel run is still far and away the most over in the division. Nikki is there with her. She may not have been the typical goody cookie cutter baby face but she did what no other baby face could do since aj Lee and that is get consistent very good reactions no matter the location or the opponent. Becky is working her way up as a credible diva and should get a reign to make her more credible but it's fairly obvious this feud is a stall until Sasha gets the next reign because of her nxt hype. It doesn't matter how much the other girls are overshadowing Sasha on the main roster the WWE will want to give the belt to Sasha to solidify her nxt run. Yes the WWE finally has a clear heel and face in this current feud but that was supposed to happen in the previous feud as well but they chose the wrong diva to be face and the wrong diva to be heel. Even still the WWE focused a lot more on that feud than the current feud now. Have people already forgotten that during the Paige Charlotte feud the divas main evented raw, Paige made a huge pipebomb, and Paige was given a promo every single week. This current feud currently has no promo time for the divas and is basically a rehash of the paige nikki feud where the heel cheats and screws over the face with no end payoff. There's really nothing unique, granted Charlotte nor Becky are good on the mic but the feud needs more than matches to raise the bar, you need promos. The whole thing seems more like a stall for the rumble until they straighten out the inevitable Sasha win at mania. Paige marks shouldn't expect paige to get the belt for at least 6 months so they shouldn't get their hopes up, but at the same time the same thing goes for becky. If she loses at the rumble, she won't get another shot for a very long time with Sasha being the next champ and a future Bayley call up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Booking wise Paige lost 13 diva title matches in a row. If Becky wins right off the bat, what does that say? DD issue is not enough talent. You got the Divas Title Scene. Then it's a Ghost Town. What does Paige do. DD is screwed,no matter who's champ.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No its clearly a photoshop job. But a good one though.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-superstar-diva-future-wwe-hall-of-fame
Vote Paige shes in 4th currently behind Rollins, Reigns and Heath Slater (lol that must be jokesters voting)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Exactly my point. I just dont see why it's OK to mock some Paige marks for saying she deserved to be champ when she was facing Nikki and Charlotte but then say Becky is a foregone conclusion to win the belt before Paige ever gets another reign. Paige during her face run and her heel run is still far and away the most over in the division. Nikki is there with her. She may not have been the typical goody cookie cutter baby face but she did what no other baby face could do since aj Lee and that is get consistent very good reactions no matter the location or the opponent. Becky is working her way up as a credible diva and should get a reign to make her more credible but it's fairly obvious this feud is a stall until Sasha gets the next reign because of her nxt hype. It doesn't matter how much the other girls are overshadowing Sasha on the main roster the WWE will want to give the belt to Sasha to solidify her nxt run. Yes the WWE finally has a clear heel and face in this current feud but that was supposed to happen in the previous feud as well but they chose the wrong diva to be face and the wrong diva to be heel. Even still the WWE focused a lot more on that feud than the current feud now. Have people already forgotten that during the Paige Charlotte feud the divas main evented raw, Paige made a huge pipebomb, and Paige was given a promo every single week. This current feud currently has no promo time for the divas and is basically a rehash of the paige nikki feud where the heel cheats and screws over the face with no end payoff. There's really nothing unique, granted Charlotte nor Becky are good on the mic but the feud needs more than matches to raise the bar, you need promos. The whole thing seems more like a stall for the rumble until they straighten out the inevitable Sasha win at mania. Paige marks shouldn't expect paige to get the belt for at least 6 months so they shouldn't get their hopes up, but at the same time the same thing goes for becky. If she loses at the rumble, she won't get another shot for a very long time with Sasha being the next champ and a future Bayley call up.


I like this current feud because it's simple booking done right. But at the same time Becky hasn't reached Paige popularity at all, which is to be expected she's just come up. I mean up until this week, this feud was bordering on snails pace, with the same matches repeated. But they've done right and it's entertaining. 

Becky should win, but then again Paige should have beat Nikki. They have wanted Sasha/Charlotte at Mania since that match at San Antonio, despite the fact they've almost ruined Sasha on the main roster by some tragedy, and Charlotte has been shown to frankly not be that good. Becky should win, and she'd be an awesome champ (And she should get mic time because she's really good on the mic; her NXT days and her non-scripted backstage promo's really show this off) but she won't. I'm enjoying this for what it is right now, but it's hard to care for this division to be honest; nothing is done right, the people I like enough to want to see them despite the booking mess are not getting pushed for a long ass time I expect, possibly not properly again if WWE stick to their one and done style, and when you're not in the title picture you may as well not be in the company, so what's the point in being invested in anyone long term future.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Exactly my point. I just dont see why it's OK to mock some Paige marks for saying she deserved to be champ when she was facing Nikki and Charlotte but then say Becky is a foregone conclusion to win the belt before Paige ever gets another reign. Paige during her face run and her heel run is still far and away the most over in the division. Nikki is there with her. She may not have been the typical goody cookie cutter baby face but she did what no other baby face could do since aj Lee and that is get consistent very good reactions no matter the location or the opponent. Becky is working her way up as a credible diva and should get a reign to make her more credible but it's fairly obvious this feud is a stall until Sasha gets the next reign because of her nxt hype. It doesn't matter how much the other girls are overshadowing Sasha on the main roster the WWE will want to give the belt to Sasha to solidify her nxt run. Yes the WWE finally has a clear heel and face in this current feud but that was supposed to happen in the previous feud as well but they chose the wrong diva to be face and the wrong diva to be heel. Even still the WWE focused a lot more on that feud than the current feud now. Have people already forgotten that during the Paige Charlotte feud the divas main evented raw, Paige made a huge pipebomb, and Paige was given a promo every single week. This current feud currently has no promo time for the divas and is basically a rehash of the paige nikki feud where the heel cheats and screws over the face with no end payoff. There's really nothing unique, granted Charlotte nor Becky are good on the mic but the feud needs more than matches to raise the bar, you need promos. The whole thing seems more like a stall for the rumble until they straighten out the inevitable Sasha win at mania. Paige marks shouldn't expect paige to get the belt for at least 6 months so they shouldn't get their hopes up, but at the same time the same thing goes for becky. If she loses at the rumble, she won't get another shot for a very long time with Sasha being the next champ and a future Bayley call up.


I agree with you. But here is a future heads up my friend.
Learn the art of paragraph making. Thats a lot to read when its all crunched together in a massive block of text like that.

But other than that. I like what you had to say here.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I agree with you. But here a future heads up my friend.
> Learn the art of paragraph making. Thats a lot to read when its all crunched together in a massive block of text like that.
> 
> But other than that. I i like what you had to say here.


You are lucky its in English. Typing on my phone is awful they autocorrect everything and sometimes come out with words that don't even make sense. Paragraph making is the least of it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> You are lucky its in English. Typing on my phone is awful they autocorrect everything and sometimes come out with words that don't even make sense. Paragraph making is the least of it.


Hey I can relate I use my phone too, I kno how awful it is haha


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In that case i feel for you guys. You guys do not use a home pc? I couldnt use a phone for posting.
Maybe for sending/posting tweets. But i need a regular computer for things like this forum.

I like that convenience of a widescreen. Using a tiny little phone would make my eyes hurt.
Plus yes autocorrect is an asshole.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Exactly my point. I just dont see why it's OK to mock some Paige marks for saying she deserved to be champ when she was facing Nikki and Charlotte but then say Becky is a foregone conclusion to win the belt before Paige ever gets another reign. Paige during her face run and her heel run is still far and away the most over in the division. Nikki is there with her. She may not have been the typical goody cookie cutter baby face but she did what no other baby face could do since aj Lee and that is get consistent very good reactions no matter the location or the opponent. *Becky is working her way up as a credible diva and should get a reign to make her more credible but it's fairly obvious this feud is a stall until Sasha gets the next reign because of her nxt hype. It doesn't matter how much the other girls are overshadowing Sasha on the main roster the WWE will want to give the belt to Sasha to solidify her nxt run. *Yes the WWE finally has a clear heel and face in this current feud but that was supposed to happen in the previous feud as well but they chose the wrong diva to be face and the wrong diva to be heel. Even* still the WWE focused a lot more on that feud than the current feud now. Have people already forgotten that during the Paige Charlotte feud the divas main evented raw, Paige made a huge pipebomb, and Paige was given a promo every single week. This current feud currently has no promo time for the divas and is basically a rehash of the paige nikki feud where the heel cheats and screws over the face with no end payoff. *There's really nothing unique, granted Charlotte nor Becky are good on the mic but the feud needs more than matches to raise the bar, you need promos. The whole thing seems more like a stall for the rumble until they straighten out the inevitable Sasha win at mania. Paige marks shouldn't expect paige to get the belt for at least 6 months so they shouldn't get their hopes up, but at the same time the same thing goes for becky. If she loses at the rumble, she won't get another shot for a very long time with Sasha being the next champ and a future Bayley call up.


I actually agree with a lot of this. It's too bad that Paige's pipebomb went nowhere. I think it bombed because most people didn't find Charlotte sympathetic. Paige would've been a great heel against anyone other than Charlotte. 

I'm sorry that she's injured.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> In that case i feel for you guys. You guys do not use a home pc? I couldnt use a phone for posting.
> Maybe for sending/posting tweets. But i need a regular computer for things like this forum.
> 
> I like that convenience of a widescreen. Using a tiny little phone would make my eyes hurt.
> Plus yes autocorrect is an asshole.


I have like 5 computers. I'm not home now though lol


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Empress said:


> I actually agree with a lot of this. It's too bad that Paige's pipebomb went nowhere. I think it bombed because most people didn't find Charlotte sympathetic. Paige would've been a great heel against anyone other than Charlotte.
> 
> *I'm sorry that she's injured*.


Out for a week at most. That's if it actually is an injury or if it's time off for personal stuff (just because it's convenient it's only a week, the same week she moves house)


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Out for a week at most. That's if it actually is an injury or if it's time off for personal stuff (just because it's convenient it's only a week, the same week she moves house)


Oh, thanks for the clarification. I thought she was out longer.

I hope she gets a decent angle once she returns. I get why Charlotte needed to be a heel but Paige needs something to do. Almost all the divas outside of Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Empress said:


> I actually agree with a lot of this. It's too bad that Paige's pipebomb went nowhere. I think it bombed because most people didn't find Charlotte sympathetic. Paige would've been a great heel against anyone other than Charlotte.
> 
> I'm sorry that she's injured.


Exactly, my point from the beginning, Paige put up some great promos and really did well with her character but Charlotte is just too dam unlikeable but that shouldn't mean we should take anything away from what Paige did during that feud, and she entertained very well. This current feud is just not as impressive as some are making it out to be. Its the Same Feud We Have Seen For 2 years, Except Now We Have A Heel Who Everybody Wants Gone . Charlotte Has Eva Marie heat. That's not great heel work, that's go away heat. Call me crazy but a good feud is more than heel cheating over and over again with no promo time. Imo promos are more important to a feud than 15 minute matches with the same endings but I'm just a Paige mark blinded by markdom.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^^


This pic tho :sodone


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm mostly enjoying Charlotte/Becky due to Becky. Charlotte is very athletic but I just can't get into her character at all. Ric constantly being there isn't helping. 

I do feel as though Paige was punished in a way. In order for Charlotte to get over, Paige needed to be pushed to the side. Unfortunately, the WWE doesn't know how to do two divas angles at a time properly. Maybe they could do Sasha/Paige (again, I know) but make it matter this time. I love Sasha but she's doing absolutely nothing. If I didn't watch NXT, I'd wonder what all the hype is about too.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Exactly, my point from the beginning, Paige put up some great promos and really did well with her character but Charlotte is just too dam unlikeable but that shouldn't mean we should take anything away from what Paige did during that feud, and she entertained very well. This current feud is just not as impressive as some are making it out to be. Its the Same Feud We Have Seen For 2 years, Except Now We Have A Heel Who Everybody Wants Gone . Charlotte Has Eva Marie heat. That's not great heel work, that's go away heat. Call me crazy but a good feud is more than heel cheating over and over again with no promo time. Imo promos are more important to a feud than 15 minute matches with the same endings but I'm just a Paige mark blinded by markdom.


I agree. It's story telling. Becky and Charlotte a generic feud. Paige told a story . The heat they generated agree with the controversy behind it or not was insane. Paige's pipe bomb, was like damn girl!! Paige to me ticks the boxes out of the divas. Can work a match, hot,charismatic, great mix skills. Look at Owens ambrose, it's good. But so much better if they got promos. That's what made Paige and Charlotte better. The Story. Me of Raw got shat on. But Paige did something not seen since aj lee. Got pops as heel. I just don't see the other divas capable of that . But yeah I'm a Paige mark haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Empress said:


> I'm mostly enjoying Charlotte/Becky due to Becky. Charlotte is very athletic but I just can't get into her character at all. Ric constantly being there isn't helping.
> 
> I do feel as though Paige was punished in a way. In order for Charlotte to get over, Paige needed to be pushed to the side. Unfortunately, the WWE doesn't know how to do two divas angles at a time properly. Maybe they could do Sasha/Paige (again, I know) but make it matter this time. I love Sasha but she's doing absolutely nothing. If I didn't watch NXT, I'd wonder what all the hype is about too.


Sasha and Paige have feuded? When. I didn't watch next then


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I agree. It's story telling. Becky and Charlotte a generic feud. Paige told a story . The heat they generated agree with the controversy behind it or not was insane. Paige's pipe bomb, was like damn girl!! Paige to me ticks the boxes out of the divas. Can work a match, hot,charismatic, great mix skills. Look at Owens ambrose, it's good. But so much better if they got promos. That's what made Paige and Charlotte better. The Story. Me of Raw got shat on. But Paige did something not seen since aj lee. Got pops as heel. I just don't see the other divas capable of that . But yeah I'm a Paige mark haha.


Lol I like how you agree with me now. A year ago you disagreed with everything I said.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Sasha and Paige have feuded? When. I didn't watch next then


Last year, they kept having matches during the Divas revolution. Sasha pinned Paige clean. I suppose you could call it a feud. 

Here are some matches:
















I'm not sure if they feuded in NXT. I only started watching NXT this past year.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Out for a week at most. That's if it actually is an injury or if it's time off for personal stuff (just because it's convenient it's only a week, the same week she moves house)


Even given time off she still had to work yesterday. She was filming for total divas last night. So whatever this moving thing is, they are making a storyline out of it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Lol I like how you agree with me now. A year ago you disagreed with everything I said.


Haha thats right you pissed me off lol. I guess were on the same wave length now. I think since changing my perspective. Realized Paige was the one getting screwed. I mean all those jobs to Nikki etc. Started when I saw her on the Austin Podcast. Diddnt kno she had been wrestling since she was 13.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Empress said:


> Last year, they kept having matches during the Divas revolution. Sasha pinned Paige clean. I suppose you could call it a feud.
> 
> Here are some matches:
> 
> ...


Oh that must of been during my 2 mnth break from Wwe haha. Wasent a fan of Paige then.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like the second look for Paige.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

But Damn Paige is generous. She prob jobs 95% of the time. Takes a clean job to Sasha? SHES so nice lol. You could argue Paige puts talent over. She has the cred too. But. Cant remember the last time she went over clean.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@Empress I like your Avatar lol. She married her bf one day.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some Paige


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> But Damn Paige is generous. She prob jobs 95% of the time. Takes a clean job to Sasha? SHES so nice lol. You could argue Paige puts talent over. She has the cred too. But. Cant remember the last time she went over clean.


Think she last went over clean when she became #1 contender back in November prior to Survivor Series IIRC. Or at least in a match of any significance.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DanTheMan_89 said:


> Think she last went over clean when she became #1 contender back in November prior to Survivor Series IIRC. Or at least in a match of any significance.


Yeo but she jobbed to Charlotte like she jobbed to Nikki. She lAst went clean on her first night haha. I think its slow protected booking tho. Shes 23 whole career ahead of her. Might burn out, if she keeps winning. Should get 3rd reign in 6 month's or 2017.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Read this tweet
@prowrestlingMag: Nikki Bella vs Natayla v Paige well be added to the #RoyalRumble PPV before #Raw on Monday! 

Now Nikkis out aint she. Maybe she well return at rumble. Whats the point to this match? I heard Team Bad v Paige and Bellas Pre Show. Well see if Paige is involved at rumble.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't believe until I see it by myself. Especially internet rumors nowadays.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nikki is out until at least just after the Royal Rumble (when she gets her scan results) so that ain't happening.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh yeah sure. Just was wondering. Paige may not be at Rumble at all. AT least until they figure what to do with her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


>


So thick


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









YUUUUUUUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6WMzDOh1o


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








+







=


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love Paige she is so naturay beautiful. But too much mascarra imo, she doesn't need it. Shes the best looking diva currently imo. I prefer her look natural haha. But its her life etc.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's got to ditch the turd colored lipstick.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly the divas belt looks so good on Paige. Hopefully it returns soon. Should return her as a tweener tbh.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>



Mirror-Mirror on the wall. Whose the fairest of them all!!!!
YOU MY QUEEN!!!!>>>


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Read this tweet
> 
> @prowrestlingMag: Nikki Bella vs Natayla v Paige well be added to the #RoyalRumble PPV before #Raw on Monday!
> 
> Now Nikkis out aint she. Maybe she well return at rumble. Whats the point to this match? I heard Team Bad v Paige and Bellas Pre Show. Well see if Paige is involved at rumble.


Nikki will struggle to make Mania let alone The Rumble and now Sasha is reportedly out injured too I don't see either match happening.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Now let Paige have a real mania moment and let her win the belt for the amount of work she did for this company since her debut.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CretinHop138 said:


> She's got to ditch the turd colored lipstick.


Yes


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Yes


Yeah that colour was really "in" in late 2015, I'm hoping the trend starts to fade, as gorgeous as she is even the best struggle to pull that colour off. I'm just as pale as her, and when I attempted it I just looked like a corpse.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> Yeah that colour was really "in" in late 2015, I'm hoping the trend starts to fade, as gorgeous as she is even the best struggle to pull that colour off. I'm just as pale as her, and when I attempted it I just looked like a corpse.


I prefer if she wear any of that but that's her decision to do so.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Now let Paige have a real mania moment and let her win the belt for the amount of work she did for this company since her debut.


She paved the way for the Nxt girls sure. Without her work on the MR since 2014. No Sasha, Becky, Charlotte etc. Imo. Not to mention the amount of work she's done outside Wwe. Personal dream she faces Mudusa at mania for Womens Championship. They already exchanged on Twitter.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige so fit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige may be dealing with more than we know. She apparently is rehabbing whatevers hurt at the performance center today.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige may be dealing with more than we know. She apparently is rehabbing whatevers hurt at the performance center today.


She got hurt at the PC today? First heard of this. If true maybe longer break beyond rumble.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> She got hurt at the PC today? First heard of this. If true maybe longer break beyond rumble.


She didn't get hurt at the PC she just went to use their rehabbing facilities


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh got it. Just misinterpret what Islesfan said as she got hurt at PC. Shes rehabbing their got ya.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just saw her snapchat. She actually confirmed it. I guess shes out longer than a week.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Just saw her snapchat. She actually confirmed it. I guess shes out longer than a week.


Rehabbing I don't think necessarily means it's serious. In fact if she's doing it 4 days after supposedly picking up the injury I'd say it's not serious at all. It was also in-ring rehab so she's doing wrestling stuff, my guess more to see if she can take bumps right now, and get her used to it. That and she has traveled somewhere tonight, judging by he IG


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I got ridiculousness date and time confirmed! Cant wait.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I got ridiculousness date and time confirmed! Cant wait.


YO when


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> YO when


Going to make a thread now. Go see


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I got ridiculousness date and time confirmed! Cant wait.


We get that in NZ ON Mtv . My Dad loves the show lol. YouTube clips on tv BasicAlly. Paige well do well on that show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> We get that in NZ ON Mtv . My Dad loves the show lol. YouTube clips on tv BasicAlly. Paige well do well on that show.


 posted the date and time on the main general page. Not sure if the date would be the same where you are from though.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And i hope that same week we finally see her on raw &/or smackdown.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Depends if they have anything for her. If Becky loses at Rumble prob only shot she gets. Sashas injured apparently. ElevAte Eva to job to Paige haha. Wait till Nikki returns. And form a tag team. Not ideal I kno, but I see no other options.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

More fit Paige


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


:sodone


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige only diva in history to hold Nxt and Divas Title at the same time. And the pipebomb that changed it all. Just some of my fav Paige pics. Of a girl I totally resented a year ago, to a girl im now in love with lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:trips8


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Swimming with a raincoat paige is hot!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My fav pic of Paige. The night after mania happened. I was like whos this biatch going over Aj lol. I guess were all smarks at some point. She got a big pop too. I think out of the nxt girls. Paige has made the most impact in and outside the ring. Without her impact since then. No Sasha, Becky, Charlotte etc. Imo. A trailblazer. She has worked her ass off the past two years. She desrves her mania moment.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> My fav pic of Paige. The night after mania happened. I was like whos this biatch going over Aj lol. I guess were all smarks at some point. She got a big pop too. I think out of the nxt girls. Paige has made the most impact in and outside the ring. Without her impact since then. No Sasha, Becky, Charlotte etc. Imo. A trailblazer. She has worked her ass off the past two years. She desrves her mania moment.


That's not from the night after Mania.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I kno lol. Its Still my fav pic of her. I was just pointing out her debut. I diddnt mean to say this was pic night after mania. Sorry my bad


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


Paige must be enjoying her new place .


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol Paige. Like an Eagle sweet as hell. But mess with one of her own, and she well rip off your head .


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That pic isnt the one after WM. Paige is the one who pathed the way for Charlotte, Sasha, Becky


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige keeps throwing hints her injury may keep her out longer than expected. Her and WWE have been pretty quiet about it but now she's saying she's frustrated. Damn, I hope she's not out too long.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wwe should protect their talent more imo. I took a break, Paige is the reason I watched wwe again. Funny how shes the top diva even out of the ring. Hopefully shes not out to long. DD not the same without her.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige my kinda girl. Sleeping in Sat 4pm haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige keeps throwing hints her injury may keep her out longer than expected. Her and WWE have been pretty quiet about it but now she's saying she's frustrated. Damn, I hope she's not out too long.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Even though I haven't been enjoying her a such on WWE (I blame them of course) I wish her a full QUICK recovery, she has talent!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


Some reason that gif made me sad . Lol. Imo she's the biggest talent wwe have got. Being 23, I think its all gd. She has tons of time. But hope she returns soon. Although. She seems to be enjoying her break, happy for her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Some reason that gif made me sad . Lol. Imo she's the biggest talent wwe have got. Being 23, I think its all gd. She has tons of time. But hope she returns soon. Although. She seems to be enjoying her break, happy for her.


I just want to give her a hug seeing that gif.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:grin2: More Paige lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just hope her mom fills-us in on how shes doing again.
And i bet old Guitar Zero kevin skaff [The 3 chord wonder] is kicking himself right now.

You done fucked-up dude!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hes a musician? Not surprised lol. Just prooves me Nd Paige are meant to be lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anyone seen this? LOOKS like Paige is frustrated by her injury? Must be hard just doing nothing basically. So using social media as an outlet.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Anyone seen this? LOOKS like Paige is frustrated by her injury? Must be hard just doing nothing basically. So using social media as an outlet.


Could be something else. Could be life in general (injury, break up, big move, having to shout at freaks on IG when she ASKED TO HELP A FUCKING DOG HAVE SURGERY)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Could be something else. Could be life in general (injury, break up, big move, having to shout at freaks on IG when she ASKED TO HELP A FUCKING DOG HAVE SURGERY)


Yeah shes going through alot. But im sure her friends are a good support network. Mentally I hope it doesn't screw with her. What's wrong with ppl they have an issue about raising funds for a dog lol, I mean get a life geez.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sometimes people feel that aint got nothing better to do that just gripe about
the most trivial shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Must be an eye opener tho. Gets injured, breaks up etc. That's frustrating enough. But then some of her "fans" give her grief for using her page to raise money for a dog. Some fans, hope she doesent start not posting cos of a few dick hesds. Im sure she's fine, BUt shes young so im sure she has support.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and her girls


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not only is paige herself hot. But damn its true. Like attracts like!!!
What a beautiful bounty of baes!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Went to one of her friends ig page. Porn Star lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Went to one of her friends ig page. Porn Star lol.


SOURCE???????










There are ways of posting instagrams w/o screencapping, btw.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> SOURCE???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay picture king lol. I kno im on my phone atm. Not her friend in this photo. But one of her friends is a porn star. She had tattoos


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige on upupdowndown.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd9O0Q61yjw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH4lszDAntc


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> SOURCE???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





3ku1 said:


> Okay picture king lol. I kno im on my phone atm. Not her friend in this photo. But one of her friends is a porn star. She had tattoos


It's the girl on the far right I think, did a little research and I think she's called Veronica Rose.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige seemed to have had a good night then. This is rather pleasing to me


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige on upupdowndown.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd9O0Q61yjw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH4lszDAntc










Fixed:grin2:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige hanging out with a porn star I hope WWE dont de push her cos of this


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige hanging out with a porn star I hope WWE dont de push her cos of this


Hey Jack Swagger married one before he came champ. And looking at her IG, this pornstar has been....friendly with Baron Corbin


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The new power rankings is interesting. Last week they mentioned Paige being quiet but not for long. This week they said it's pretty impossible for Paige to keep quiet but she's doing so and will return in a big big way. Hopefully her injury doesn't keep her out more than another week or so because they could be planning something cool with her.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I love her but I don't want to see her in title scene until Charlotte is no longer champ. She and Charlotte just don't mixed up and I don't want to see it again for various reasons.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige seemed to have had a good night then. This is rather pleasing to me


Where is this from?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Am I the only one who wouldn't mind Paige and the Bellas. Return her as tweener. Bellas heel. Better then jobbing in the divas title scene. Lets face it Paige is still the top diva, even outside the ring. Power ranking is interesting though


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Am I the only one who wouldn't mind Paige and the Bellas.


Nope


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige seemed to have had a good night then. This is rather pleasing to me


My god/lord and all the angels is heaven that is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige seemed to have had a good night then. This is rather pleasing to me


Pretty sure that is just Jenna, from last night, one of her new roommates and best female friends in her girl squad (purple hair, nose piercing). Paige also planted a smooch on Nattie at a house show just a few months ago before they started their very brief feud, before the whole Charlotte storyline. I don't mind Paige showing public displays of affection with girls that she is very close too. She appears to be very loving & caring in this way, giving them a little bonus and actually showing them that she cares. It's just cutesy, not weird or sexual in any way. She's not making out with them, these are just "pecks."


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That pornstar Veronica Rose chick with Paige in one of the above pics is definitely worth everyone's time. Just a heads up.

Jesus.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wish Paige was my friend. And showed me affection .


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Am I the only one who wouldn't mind Paige and the Bellas. 

After putting the Bellas over for the last year and seeing just how well Paige gets along with them in real life (both sides cannot possibly be more positive or gush about each other any more, Pale Bella anyone?) and considering how Nikki was playing nicey-nice with Paige while accepting her Diva of the Year Slammy a few weeks ago, I fully accept and expect it!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BobSmith3000 said:


> Am I the only one who wouldn't mind Paige and the Bellas.
> 
> After putting the Bellas over for the last year and seeing just how well Paige gets along with them in real life (both sides cannot possibly be more positive or gush about each other any more, Pale Bella anyone?) and considering how Nikki was playing nicey-nice with Paige while accepting her Diva of the Year Slammy a few weeks ago, I fully accept and expect it!


Some may againgst it. But makes sense. Kayfabe and in Reality. Paige and Nikki prob the two most popular divas, and Brie lol. Teaming up. Booking wise be nice to see Paige stop bloody jobbing haha.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, is anyone else surprised or annoyed that Paige won 0 Slammy Awards (even though we know they are rigged) and only 1 Diva Dirt Award this year (the WTF moment over the "Reid Flair" incident). She won several Diva Dirt Awards last year and obviously deserves at least an honorable mention for all of the awesome media stuff she has done ALL year! She probably has the most entertaining interviews, as well as Total Divas, Tough Enough Judge, fan panels, video game clips, etc than anyone else on the roster! Geez! At least she's still ranked #2 in PWI in the Top 40 Females of 2015. This speaks volumes on it own really!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Prob her lack of kayfabe acheivements. But yeah Paige deserves credit for her work outside the ring. Tbh ive low key been a fan since her debut. Only marked recently tho haha. She worked more matches then any diva last year. Did more wizard world meet and greets then anyone. I think this layoff periord for her was necessary. Been working hard since 2014. I know other diva fans dont or wont want to hear this. But Paige deserves her mania moment. For her influence on the DD since 2014.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Also, is anyone else surprised or annoyed that Paige won 0 Slammy Awards (even though we know they are rigged) and only 1 Diva Dirt Award this year (the WTF moment over the "Reid Flair" incident). She won several Diva Dirt Awards last year and obviously deserves at least an honorable mention for all of the awesome media stuff she has done ALL year! She probably has the most entertaining interviews, as well as Total Divas, Tough Enough Judge, fan panels, video game clips, etc than anyone else on the roster! Geez! At least she's still ranked #2 in PWI in the Top 40 Females of 2015. This speaks volumes on it own really!


Not that diva dirt is relevant in any way but she just won today photo shoot eye candy of the year.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Imo Paige is the best looking diva. Maybe not body wise. But I find her the most attractive personally. So yeah shes eyecandy .


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Imo Paige is the best looking diva. Maybe not body wise. But I find her the most attractive personally. So yeah shes eyecandy .


Can't think of many with a better body to be honest. For me it's Paige and Becky at the top clearly


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Pretty sure that is just Jenna, from last night, one of her new roommates and best female friends in her girl squad (purple hair, nose piercing). Paige also planted a smooch on Nattie at a house show just a few months ago before they started their very brief feud, before the whole Charlotte storyline. I don't mind Paige showing public displays of affection with girls that she is very close too. She appears to be very loving & caring in this way, giving them a little bonus and actually showing them that she cares. It's just cutesy, not weird or sexual in any way. She's not making out with them, these are just "pecks."


Yeah I know it's Jenna. Of course it's all friendly, it's still rather pleasing as a red blooded male, to be rather blunt, they're two very attractive girls. 

And I wouldn't say it's cutesy, or it kinda is but it's not quite the right fit. There's nothing sexual intended obviously, but Paige has a sultry nature to her I just find. She does stuff, in and out of character which is rather risque, it's without meaning, but it's meant to be risque, to be sexually charged to a degree. 

Now I'm really sorry because that's a really weird topic, but yeah, tl;dr Paige is hot and her kissing girls is hot.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Can't think of many with a better body to be honest. For me it's Paige and Becky at the top clearly


I dont find Becky that hot lol Sorry, shes pretty but to vanilla if that makes sense. Paige is just sexy. I like Bayley though. Body wise Nikki prob. Overall though Paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I dont find Becky that hot lol Sorry, shes pretty but to vanilla if that makes sense. Paige is just sexy. I like Bayley though. Body wise Nikki prob. Overall though Paige.


Not a huge fan of Nikki personally. Apart from the obvious (which I think Emma did better anyway) I don't find her body particularly special. Bayley is really good as well actually tbf. Becky's just gorgeous to me. But I think Paige wins all out.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Can someone clarify how visas work. Apparently paige was having visa trouble for India before the injury. She didn't make the trip to raw today, is that because of the visa problems or her injury?


----------



## Benj3092 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Can someone clarify how visas work. Apparently paige was having visa trouble for India before the injury. She didn't make the trip to raw today, is that because of the visa problems or her injury?


How do you always know if paige has travelled to raw or not isles.... ? And i'm not sure to be honest, i doubt she wouldn't be able to travel to raw cos of the visa thing though.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Can someone clarify how visas work. Apparently paige was having visa trouble for India before the injury. She didn't make the trip to raw today, is that because of the visa problems or her injury?


Her not traveling to RAW would have nothing to do with Visa issues as they only mean something when traveling internationally. 

I'm currently applying for citizenship in Canada so it may very well be different in the States but for me when applying you have to declare exactly how many days you have been in the country and include all dates you have left the county. Given she travels so much for work there may be a chance that she is having to limit her amount of international travel to comply with her current American work visa or she may even be in the process of getting a new one or even applying for citizenship. 

IIRC Wade Barrett has occasionally had similar issues as he has never applied/wanted to become an American citizen and therefore must renew his Residency/work visas all the time in order to stay in the states and work legally.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> How do you always know if paige has travelled to raw or not isles.... ? And i'm not sure to be honest, i doubt she wouldn't be able to travel to raw cos of the visa thing though.


I don't , people on twitter said if she didn't leave yesterday then she wouldn't make raw. She posted snap chats at home last night.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I don't , people on twitter said if she didn't leave yesterday then she wouldn't make raw. She posted snap chats at home last night.


Oh ok fair enough. I guess she could have left early this morning maybe, well hopefully cos this becky charlotte fued is boring me to death. :grin2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Oh ok fair enough. I guess she could have left early this morning maybe, well hopefully cos this becky charlotte fued is boring me to death. :grin2:


I was told by a few nxt marks that this feud is the best feud in years. Honestly it's the exact same feud we have gotten over and over again. The only difference is these 2 get zero promo time. But don't get your hopes up on paige. She just started in ring rehab a few days ago. No way the company rushes her into a match until they are certain she's ok.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> *I was told by a few nxt marks that this feud is the best feud in *years. Honestly it's the exact same feud we have gotten over and over again. The only difference is these 2 get zero promo time. But don't get your hopes up on paige. She just started in ring rehab a few days ago. No way the company rushes her into a match until they are certain she's ok.


Yeah i'm with you on that, it's not often i skip women's matches cos i like to give everyone a chance but my god it's soooo boring. Charlotte has to bring her dad with her everywhere just to get a reaction and becky... well i like becky's in ring skills but i find her boring too. We need nikki and paige back (healthy) asap.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah sign me up. I like Becky but not sure why ppl are prsising this boring feud. Its such a generic fued. Becky is the prototypical babyface using Charlotte go away heat. Currently on MR who else would face her. Seeing Paige (the top diva), Nikki, and Sasha are al out? Bri? Lol. Paige was different with Charlotte. They imo delivered just if not better matches. And Paige got pops as heel. I mean Paige and Charlotte main evented Raw. And say what you want about the controversy, it got ppl talking. No ones talking about this. Other then a few smarks. This feud to me bores me. But iwc are praising it. But Shat on Paige and Charlotte lol. Selective Anti Biast.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Benj3092 said:


>


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and her selfie haha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Paige and her selfie haha


So perfect.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So no Paige on Raw tonight again. I really miss the Anti Diva. Coming out with her pipe bombs. But I guess even if she was not injuredish. They really did a number on her, when they forced her to be babyface just to elevate Nikki at the Slammys. I like my Paige bad . Second thoughts screw the Bellas, make her return as a lone wolf, a Twener. Have her attack every single Diva on the Divison put them on Notice. Make her the female Austin of the division. Have her return after The Rumble and attack Good Becky, and then Charlotte all of them lol. This is the real Paige HEEL Paige. That's the Paige casuals want to see. Not the Paige who plays nice and buy the rules. Unfortunately shes out, but hopefully not for too long.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Quick follow up to yesterday when I brought up the Diva Dirt Awards. Was pleased to see that Paige at least got that award for that photoshoot this year on top of the WTF moment for 2015. 

I knew she won a few last year, but after doing some double checking I didn't realize that she won a whopping 9 Diva Dirt awards last year!

2014 Diva Dirt Awards:

1-Best Breakthrough
2-Best Finisher - PTO
3-Best Gimmick
4-Best Moment - debut
5-Most Skilled
6-Most Stylish
7-Must Follow on Twitter
8-OMG Moment of the Year - Wins Divas Championship in debut
9-Diva of the Year

NOTE: She was also ranked #1 by PWI as well. ALL of this happened during her first 9 months of her rookie year on the main roster! Crazy to get this kind of recognition (even if Diva Dirt isn't particularly relevant)!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

2014 is two years ago lol. But yeah Paige has definately been THE Diva of WWE the past two years on the MR


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige confirmed home again. Why aren't the WWE or Paige letting us know what the injury is? Hope it's not serious.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige confirmed home again. Why aren't the WWE or Paige letting us know what the injury is? Hope it's not serious.


Maybe its psychological as well? I don't know. Yeah WWE should let fans know about her injury. But maybe its not that serious.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Maybe its psychological as well? I don't know. Yeah WWE should let fans know about her injury. But maybe its not that serious.


It's serious enough to keep her from traveling. It must be worst than what her mother said.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Welll Paige just Iged. Shes wAtching tv lol. Maybe it is serious, hopefully not. Won't know till we know. Seems to be in good spirits. All very odd though. Do you think Paige requested time off before she was injured as well? I mean personal problems. Then she was moving e.t.c. I mean they kept her off Raw for a few weeks, when she got screwed by Ric. Then suddenly she was just doing house shows. Then she picked up an injury. I mean you would think WWE would protect their talents just saying I mean they stacked their house shows with half their roster. When most of that roster should have been on Raw. Now we have no idea the severity of her injury. Other then a How Frustrating Tweet. So clearly she is frustrated. As her fans are. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAas3BaRpq3/


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i miss her. I would even accept just an appearance. She does not have to wrestle.
Maybe just something. Even ever so brief. Man ive got it bad...CANT YOU TELL!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I don't see that for a while tbh. How injured is she? I mean she seems to be walking around okay. Thinking their is another reason.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I don't see that for a while tbh. How injured is she? I mean she seems to be walking around okay. Thinking their is another reason.


Nope she's injured. That's why she was rehabbing a few days ago. My guess is she thought it was something that would go away with a week rest but never did. That's probably why she said she's frustrated and there's been no confirmation yet.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Nope she's injured. That's why she was rehabbing a few days ago. My guess is she thought it was something that would go away with a week rest but never did. That's probably why she said she's frustrated and there's been no confirmation yet.


Yeah makes sense to me I suspose. It might be severe, but not long term. Aches in her muscles, maybe not sure. Guess until WWE release anything, or Paige says anything on social media, we won't know anymore.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Nope she's injured. That's why she was rehabbing a few days ago. My guess is she thought it was something that would go away with a week rest but never did. That's probably why she said she's frustrated and there's been no confirmation yet.


Doubt it'll be much later than another week, maybe two. I mean I still think this counts as the week off and the next round of house shows (from friday/saturday) is the next week


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Doubt it'll be much later than another week, maybe two. I mean I still think this counts as the week off and the next round of house shows (from friday/saturday) is the next week


Hmm idk. It's not like Paige not to say anything about it though. I think the WWE is using this injury to their booking now. Meaning they will keep her off a bit and have her make a surprise appearance. Not sure how reliable power rankings are but they keep foreshadowing something .


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Hmm idk. It's not like Paige not to say anything about it though. I think the WWE is using this injury to their booking now. Meaning they will keep her off a bit and have her make a surprise appearance. Not sure how reliable power rankings are but they keep foreshadowing something .


Well last time she had an injury she only spoke about it a year and a half later. And maybe, but I'd believe they'll do house shows with her still if she's fit. Because the roster's so depleted at the very least.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Someone at her house show hopefully videos her entrance and match. That to me would be more appealing then WWE atm lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well last time she had an injury she only spoke about it a year and a half later. And maybe, but I'd believe they'll do house shows with her still if she's fit. Because the roster's so depleted at the very least.


They won't do house shows if she's hurt though. They won't risk any further injury. She won't be back until she stops feeling any pain. They wont risk a serious injury to her, especially with all the other talent out.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> They won't do house shows if she's hurt though. They won't risk any further injury. She won't be back until she stops feeling any pain. They would take risk a serious injury to her, especially with all the other talent out.


Yeah, but I don't think the injury is that serious. That's what I mean. I wouldn't be shocked if she's back doing house shows in a week or so, since all indications point to this not being that serious at the moment.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Yeah, but I don't think the injury is that serious. That's what I mean. I wouldn't be shocked if she's back doing house shows in a week or so, since all indications point to this not being that serious at the moment.


Easing her back at house shows to get into match shape could be good but I think theywill be careful with her. They already lost Nikki for mania. they need Paige especially to advertise for the show.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Easing her back at house shows to get into match shape could be good but I think theywill be careful with her. They already lost Nikki for mania. they need Paige especially to advertise for the show.


I'd be SHOCKED if this injury keeps her out for mania, even if she works hurt. This literally seems like nothing. I know everyone gets nervous with their favorites, but this really, REALLY does not seem serious, and the fact she's having physiotherapy or that she's missed a week of wrestling doesn't mean she's out for ages.

I don't think easing her back is anything to do with it more than the usual, I just think she'll be fit again that quickly.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just see this as a minor injury. And she is using the time out to rehab, to sort it out. AS it could generate into a major one, if not delt with. Not a long term injury at all imo. I expect her to do house shows in 3 weeks. She well be featured heavily at Mania, theirs no other choice.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I'd be SHOCKED if this injury keeps her out for mania, even if she works hurt. This literally seems like nothing. I know everyone gets nervous with their favorites, but this really, REALLY does not seem serious, and the fact she's having physiotherapy or that she's missed a week of wrestling doesn't mean she's out for ages.
> 
> I don't think easing her back is anything to do with it more than the usual, I just think she'll be fit again that quickly.


No I know it won't keep her out that long. I'm saying it may be best to let her get fully healed before risking further injury. Wm is more important than a random raw or houseshow.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> No I know it won't keep her out that long. I'm saying it may be best to let her get fully healed before risking further injury. Wm is more important than a random raw or houseshow.


Oh sorry, yeah I agree. But then there is the factor that wrestlers are never fully fit, and also Paige probably wants to get back to it. But I dunno how long it will be, 3 weeks that 3ku1 said seems the maximum to me. Still wouldn't be shocked if she's on the road Saturday, or Raw next Monday.

Although I do think she won't be on TV for a long-ish time even if fit. They seem to be building some return thing, even before the injury. So we'll see.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She better return her as heel, that is all I know . Twener. Doesent pair up with anyone. Just does her own thing .


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> She better return her as heel, that is all I know . Twener. Doesent pair up with anyone. Just does her own thing .


I'd suspect heel, but maybe with the current state of the division (one Face) she may come back a face.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Or Tweener maybe more adaptable. Depends when Nikki is returning. They may have her team up with the Bellas. Then like she did with Charlotte and Becky. Have PAige turn on them lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She needs to come back a tweener. A boring babyface just doesn't suit her. She has too much personality. Keep the boring babyface for the girls that are lacking in the personality department. She cant be a full heel though because she will get cheered over the faces. A tweener Austin type character is the way to go and stick with from now on.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just got banned from the Raw Thread lol. It was to do with Paige anyway haha. Yes Paige should return as Tweener. She has that Austin Type Anti Hero Anti Diva Gimmick. She should never be babyface imo. As it does not suit her. She stands out to much. She is a natural heel. But seeing she got cheered as Heel. It is clear she is a born tweener. And should be the only Tweener int he DD. Due to her personality.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I just got banned from the Raw Thread lol. It was to do with Paige anyway haha. Yes Paige should return as Tweener. She has that Austin Type Anti Hero Anti Diva Gimmick. She should never be babyface imo. As it does not suit her. She stands out to much. She is a natural heel. But seeing she got cheered as Heel. It is clear she is a born tweener. And should be the only Tweener int he DD. Due to her personality.


what did you do


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> what did you do


Oh nothing lol. Some guy was saying Paige looks disgusting. So I said Naomi is manly. Smark argument lol. Then I don't know got removed from the thread. Seems bit extreme, but ah well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Watching that divas segment. Becky trying that Paige move lol. Nice try. Still using that go away heat. I like Becky though. But duno the whole thing bores me with this babyface v go away heat bs. No divas hardly in the DD.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I said it elsewhere but I'll say it again, the whole of my investment in this feud is centred on Becky being a fucking awesome babyface. If they don't give her the title, if they do in fact run with Sasha/Charlotte for Mania, Fuck off NXT babby's, it's going to be fucking shit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I said it elsewhere but I'll say it again, the whole of my investment in this feud is centred on Becky being a fucking awesome babyface. If they don't give her the title, if they do in fact run with Sasha/Charlotte for Mania, Fuck off NXT babby's, it's going to be fucking shit.


Sasha has done nothing to warrant a mania match over Paige or Becky. It should be a fatal four way and Becky should win then.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah paige shouldve always been a tweener. She was Amazing in fcw/nxt then all of a sudden when she was called up they stripped her and made her everyone else. She used to have a buzz now she,s part of the establishment. Make her that antidiva again. Paige,Sasha,Asuka,Bayley,Becky I mean you could have a sick womens division if you Book everyone like you did in nxt.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Sasha has done nothing to warrant a mania match over Paige or Becky. It should be a fatal four way and Becky should win then.


This SHOULD be what happens, but I sadly think it's just Sasha. And judging by their new theme, I think she's gonna still be with Team B.A.D, and thus, poorly done.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> This SHOULD be what happens, but I sadly think it's just Sasha. And judging by their new theme, I think she's gonna still be with Team B.A.D, and thus, poorly done.


I have said it multiple times ZERO chance they leave Paige off the biggest show of the year. Vince wont have his face of the division off the biggest day of the year to please a few hundred NXT marks.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I have said it multiple times ZERO chance they leave Paige off the biggest show of the year. Vince wont have his face of the division off the biggest day of the year to please a few hundred NXT marks.


She may still be on the show tbf, just not that match. Or it may be a fatal 4 way, just with Sasha winning.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> She may still be on the show tbf, just not that match. Or it may be a fatal 4 way, just with Sasha winning.


Sashas definitely the next divas champ, but I have a bad feeling its going to really backfire on her and the company.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like Sasha. But you see threads, fans are already turning on her lol. Imagine when she starts burying the 2 divas left in the DD lol. So I don't know Paige should be involved at mania. Paige is a pure tweener, and she should return as the anti diva like she was on her debut. Never turn her face again.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is so hot. That is all. Good bye.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anti Diva


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Cannot wait until thursday. Ill take Paige on my tv screen any way that i can get it!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is that Ridiculousness? Checked over here post 14th. Doesent seem to be airing. I hate that show lol. But ill watch for PAige. Checked our Schedule. Wont show her up till 20th. I hv no idea how far the show is behind here. For all I know could be months.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Is that Ridiculousness? Checked over here post 14th. Doesent seem to be airing. I hate that show lol. But ill watch for PAige. Checked our Schedule. Wont show her up till 20th. I hv no idea how far the show is behind here. For all I know could be months.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BAbUsSCRqYU0ntK2FssZJD3ko8w_555YqHht1A0/


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAbUsSCRqYU0ntK2FssZJD3ko8w_555YqHht1A0/


Yeah not sure when its gonna air here though. Checked next two weeks, doesn't show her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Aww man. That sucks. I wish you guys could see it the same time we do.
Thats not fair at all.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Paige has confirmed she's out due to a minor concussion. I'm sure once the Charlotte/Becky story line starts to rap up both her and Sasha will return, they probably just don't want to run the risk of the more over divas getting the attention instead of the champ.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Take all the time you need honey. And rest your pretty little head.
Your health is what matter.

Look at me typing like shes actually going to read/reading this..LOL!!!
But her health is most important of all.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Minor Concussion? Doesent sound to bad. But she needs to manage it. The Brain is a serious thing. She doesent want long term brain damage. So good she's taking a break. Looks like they are repackaging her for a return. Seeing she's arguably the most over diva. Prob best she doesn't return, with Becky and Charlotte going at it in the Paige v Charlotte 2.0 feud haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Don't forget on Thursday


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Epic cuteness. And get away from Paige you blonde haired troll doll!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Epic cuteness. And get away from Paige you blonde haired troll doll!!!


When Chanel laugh Paige will look at her like this


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looks hotter then that blonde troll haha. Wish Paige would wear dresses more though. Got Aa really great body.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DanTheMan_89 said:


>


Lord


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


Keep on a truckin you sexy thang!!...10.4!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is still the top diva imo. Even not in the ring. She has gotten the biggest pops in the DD over the past two months before her injury. House Shows included. And lookng Sexy as hell on the truck lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God I miss her in the ring.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Cena's Nation (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not the best pictures I've seen, tbh. Used to have some decent ones but these new ones coming out have been pretty mediocre at best. :cena


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cena's Nation said:


> Not the best pictures I've seen, tbh. Used to have some decent ones but these new ones coming out have been pretty mediocre at best. :cena


No one made you look lol. Mediocre, you should know that term well being a Cena fan.


----------



## Cena's Nation (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> No one made you look lol. Mediocre, you should know that term well being a Cena fan.


It seems to me that you criticize all wrestlers whose names aren't "Paige," so...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> No one made you look lol. Mediocre, you should know that term well being a Cena fan.


Cena is one of the goat tbh. Not mediocre, neither are.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Cena is one of the goat tbh. Not mediocre, neither are.


That's an opinion. I dont rate Cena even in Top 20, but that's just me. And I think the person was saying the pics in this thread are mediocre not Paige.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena's Nation said:


> It seems to me that you criticize all wrestlers whose names aren't "Paige," so...


Haha fair enough. I defend Wyatt and Rollins too. But based on your avatar lets not act like you don't too. I was just responding as you Said pics were mediocre. Is this because Paige is wearing too much clothes lol.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Damn I miss her, all she does is SnapChat her cats now lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just miss new pics of her lol. Damn im missing her sexy walk down to the thing. I really miss her pipe bombs. None of the Divas currently are exciting me. Paige, Nikki, Sasha. And Bayley needs to be elevated soon. Can get a fix with Ridiculousness though haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


:sodone


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Tonight She will be on Ridiculousness. 10est.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What's this new modeling agency representing paige?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige was on IG and was #FuckCancer . But she had to change it because some dick heads diddn't like her using The F Word. So she changed the hashtag to Screw Cancer. Some pathetic low lifes. Told them to delete me if you don't like what I have to say. Love her brutal honesty. It was about Lenny, Bowie. and Rickman dieing.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What's this new modeling agency representing paige?


?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> ?


On her twitter and ig she is telling people to contact this modeling agency to book her. In her bio.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Posche Models? From what I read. It's an international modelling agency. So re Business Inquries. She clearly has a new Modelling Agency representing her. I guess when it comes to modelling I suspose e.t.c.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> On her twitter and ig she is telling people to contact this modeling agency to book her. In her bio.


The agent in question seems to be one of her new mates https://www.instagram.com/daniij/. Wonder if it's a wider modelling thing or maybe more.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> The agent in question seems to be one of her new mates https://www.instagram.com/daniij/. Wonder if it's a wider modelling thing or maybe more.


What do you mean wider modeling thing?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What do you mean wider modeling thing?


Poor choice of words to say she's going beyond wrestling into some modelling. Or if it's something more, with an agent.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Poor choice of words to say she's going beyond wrestling into some modelling. Or if it's something more, with an agent.


Interesting


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's just her modelling agent that represents her in all forms. Yes beyond WWE. Ala Modelling. Shes gorgeous of course. Shes just leaving the link in her bio. Most likely if anyone has any buisness inquries, thats who to contact to book her. That's all really.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Great episode of ridiculousness.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I know. It went by fast though!!!!!!!!! 
Now get back in that ring and do yo thing paigeypie!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Checking my schedule. Won't get the episode for a very long time. New Episode is the guy from Teen Wolf. Riduclousness could be months behind for all I know haha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:sodone:KLOPP


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> :sodone:KLOPP


Wow what's this from?


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> :sodone:KLOPP


Which snapchat is that from?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> :sodone:KLOPP


OMG Paige is a nerd, thats SOOO hot.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> Which snapchat is that from?


JennaChappell I think (?)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Paige as a nerd? Your killing me!! lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This woman is a cake with all kinds of layers of sexy!!!
A hot ass slice-o-nice!!!! 

Betty crocker....Bitch please!!
Duncan hines....Get on yo knees!!!

Paige is frosted and freaky. Geeky and cheeky!!! 
Paige Abracadabra. My heart wants to reach out and grab ya!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

_*I had fun watching Paige on MTV's Ridiculousness tonight. She really looked like she enjoyed her time on the show and cracked a few good jokes.*_


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige just made that show relevant haha. This thread has over 350k views. And nearly over 2500 posts haha. I think shes the most popular diva.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not gonna lie. Laughed my ass off seeing the home video clips and Paige's reactions on Ridiculousness last night.

Anyone see how she basically cringed at the wrestling botches? She's like "I'm not trying to get any bad voodoo or unwanted pressure watching this crap." LOL

And of course, goes without saying.....Paige was looking F-I-N-E in her outfit and makeup.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What episode was it? Because just checked here next week MTV are playing the 100th episode. I have no idea how far the show is behind, I Don't watch it. Could be a month before it airs here haha. And with no Paige in the ring for prob a month at least on tv anyway. I really need a Paige fix. Could watch the Austin Podcast again, the moment i became a mark .


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> What episode was it? Because just checked here next week MTV are playing the 100th episode. I have no idea how far the show is behind, I Don't watch it. Could be a month before it airs here haha. And with no Paige in the ring for prob a month at least on tv anyway. I really need a Paige fix. Could watch the Austin Podcast again, the moment i became a mark .


According to Wikipedia, Episode #139 in the series or S7 Ep. 12.

Saw it on my DVR, and been trying to find the episode any way I can get it online so I can share it here before they take it down, but no one has uploaded it yet. Paige fansites/Youtube channels are slacking tonight lol. Maybe it'll be up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

139? lol. Well MTV here is 39 episodes behind. So thats months at least. So yeah have to watch online.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seriously not enough pics of Paige in a bikini .


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


>


Did always like this one. In fact all these NXT promo class stuff are great. Remember "Shooting the Breeze" with Tyler Breeze talk show thing which was great, the whole scene getting stolen by Scott Dawson being utterly hilarious.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Seriously not enough pics of Paige in a bikini .


so grossed out by this piece of garbage.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Did always like this one. In fact all these NXT promo class stuff are great. Remember "Shooting the Breeze" with Tyler Breeze talk show thing which was great, the whole scene getting stolen by Scott Dawson being utterly hilarious.


The one with Becky and Charlotte line dancing is hilarious too


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> The one with Becky and Charlotte line dancing is hilarious too


I actually don't remember that one. I remember the Becky limerick book one though, where she did the whole promo in rhymes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

For those who didn't see it


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige having a modelling agency contact details on her instagram is interesting


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Caffore said:


> tommo010 said:
> 
> 
> > The one with Becky and Charlotte line dancing is hilarious too
> ...


This one?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643949751516270592


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Ok, I might sound like an idiot on this, but...The exact wording on twitter is "Business enquiries contact [email protected]" Would this not imply MORE than just modelling stuff? I mean "business enquires" does not say "modelling enquires," which I interpret as any kind of business opportunity that comes along, not modelling only, and that Daniij just happens to be the contact. In fact, Daniij's contact is basically just a professional e-mail address. Appears as though Daniij is more than just a modelling agent. Hope this leads to some great stuff for Paige in the near future so that she can continue to branch out more into the mainstream, like she has been doing for all of 2015!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

You made me scared. I thought she would do some kind of adults for second bit. 


She may know her worth now. Someone point out while ago she can be bigger than this business which I agree. She was most over wrestler back in NXT despite had no storyline to backup her that time. She appeared in tv show on her own which I believe it's unusual for WWE star let alone divas. If she want to do outside wrestling then I'm happy for her.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PAvZnSRlHQ

The FULL Ridiculousness episode from last night, while it still lasts on YouTube! I saw that YouTube wanted people to pay $1.99 for it yesterday. So check it out while it's still free if you missed it or want to watch it again!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HornyforStratus said:


> so grossed out by this piece of garbage.


Go look at disgusting fake Trish Strtus, who nothing natural about her. Some ppl prefer a real woman. Whos not flaunting themself, I mean Trish may as well wear nothing bk in the day. Your comment is disgusting. Honestly ive got to stop feeding these trolls.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige aint leaving any time soon. All divas and talent are repped by some form of agency. In Paige case. Out of all the Divas with Nikki. She clearly has the most mainstream appeal. She was the most over in Nxt. Only diva ever to hold the Nxt and Divas title at the same time. Wwe wouldn't give her a kayfabe achievement at such a young age. If she wasent in their plans to be the top diva of the next decAde. But branching out is smart buisness. So smart to leave your Modelling Agency to book her in a range of things. Paige said she wanted to be in Wwe a long time. So wouldn't worry their.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I actually don't remember that one. I remember the Becky limerick book one though, where she did the whole promo in rhymes





Pummy said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643949751516270592


No this one,


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not sure what a Elite Figure is. But reports coming out. Paige had the top selling figurines im presuming of 2015.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sexy


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I dunno, Paige is in a position that if she wanted to, she could branch away from wrestling. She's young, good looking, seemingly an acceptable enough actress, well liked by the media (in terms of who's interviewing her). Sky's the limit really. 

And yeah this agent is more than modelling, she's an overall talent agent. Although something has to be said for the rather informal nature of it in the fact that it is one of her close friends. It's not like she's been spotted or actively seeked out an agent, more likely her friend has said "Yeah we could do stuff with you if you want". She ain't moving away from wrestling right now, but she really could if she wanted.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Caffore said:


> I dunno, Paige is in a position that if she wanted to, she could branch away from wrestling. She's young, good looking, seemingly an acceptable enough actress, well liked by the media (in terms of who's interviewing her). Sky's the limit really.
> 
> And yeah this agent is more than modelling, she's an overall talent agent. Although something has to be said for the rather informal nature of it in the fact that it is one of her close friends. It's not like she's been spotted or actively seeked out an agent, more likely her friend has said "Yeah we could do stuff with you if you want". She ain't moving away from wrestling right now, but she really could if she wanted.


That maybe true. But she would get you sold out comments. Ala Rock lol. Her seeking an agent, is because shes an overall talent. And she's a creative person, who most likely after carrying that Christmas flick. Would like to more projects. That and shes an ambassador for Wwe. But point made way Paige talks. Shes in Wwe for the long term. Its in her blood. She said her goal is HOF. Austin gave her, his seal of approval . My point is she ain't leaving even in 3-4 years. Just because she has the bio of her agency listed on her IG page. So to me this shows Paige is aware of her mainstream appeal. And that she has crossover potential. Paige sees herself as not just a wrestler, but a brand. So leaving contact info, is no big deal makes sense.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

But branching out is smart business. So smart to leave your Modeling Agency to book her in a range of things.

And yeah this agent is more than modeling, she's an overall talent agent. Although something has to be said for the rather informal nature of it in the fact that it is one of her close friends. It's not like she's been spotted or actively seeked out an agent, more likely her friend has said "Yeah we could do stuff with you if you want". She ain't moving away from wrestling right now, but she really could if she wanted.

shes an overall talent. she has the bio of her agency listed on her IG page. So to me this shows Paige is aware of her mainstream appeal. And that she has crossover potential. Paige sees herself as not just a wrestler, but a brand. So leaving contact info, is no big deal makes sense.




Thanks guys, now I know I'm not crazy! It really seemed like her friend Daniij, who they actually nicknamed Creepy, was indeed more of an overall talent agent, not just modeling. And yes, I don't think Paige was seeking an agent very aggressively or anything at all, but because her friend just happens to be one, why the hell not?! This opportunity just kind of fell into her lap. Branching out with an agent in a range of things always helps. 

And no, Paige isn't going anywhere for now. She wants the HOF and WWE wants her as the face of the Divas Division. Both sides want her to use her amazing wrestling skills and funny personality for a good 10 years. In fact, she's admitted that she WILL wrestle for as long as she possibly can...so therefore, only if she can't go anymore physically or if she just isn't a draw anymore will she leave the business totally! But, I definitely see her being like the Rock with lots of mainstream appeal in tv, movies etc. I even hope that she does a regular podcast afterwards so we can hear her lovely accent conducting interviews and giving her opinions freely without ramifications! This PAIGE Brand could get very interesting and exciting over the next few years!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige better get back in that ring soon. Hopefully a house show in a few weeks after Rumble. I miss her and her whiteness lol.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Paige better get back in that ring soon. Hopefully a house show in a few weeks after Rumble. I miss her and her whiteness lol.


In case you haven't done so yet, Paige has approx 6 wizard world fan panels and a Florida SuperCon fan panel you could watch on youtube. They are ALL at least 30min long, so that's 3.5HRs that you could get a fix. Plus dailymotion has ALL of Paige's FCW & NXT matches to watch too, like 30 matches. And obviously, youtube also has pretty much has all of Paige's weekly RAW and SD matches too. 

She'll be back soon, but there is TONS of material to possibly re-watch in the meantime!
:wink2:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BobSmith3000 said:


> In case you haven't done so yet, Paige has approx 6 wizard world fan panels and a Florida SuperCon fan panel you could watch on youtube. They are ALL at least 30min long, so that's 3.5HRs that you could get a fix. Plus dailymotion has ALL of Paige's FCW & NXT matches to watch too, like 30 matches. And obviously, youtube also has pretty much has all of Paige's weekly RAW and SD matches too.
> 
> She'll be back soon, but there is TONS of material to possibly re-watch in the meantime!
> :wink2:



Oh yeah cheers. They are good. Guess waiting till her next House Show. Hopefully someone takes a video.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige loves that mascarra. Something about her cap is hot lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wonder if their parties ever break out into pillow fights!!!!
And with copious amounts of giggling!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wish she would wear something else then the black top lol. She looks so good in a dress.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige having an agent is great business shes getting herself out there and people know her and she could leave WWE and be successful. Obviously she wants a long career in WWE and the hall of fame


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Twitter is a real mess right now with Paige; load of people calling her all sorts for going out, and saying she's a ring rat with Joshua from Tough Enough :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Fuck those pricks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eat a big one!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> She looks so good in a dress.


 We could only dream.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Reliable source on twitter saying she's cleared for Monday. May be Becky's back up at Rumble apparently


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Reliable source on twitter saying she's cleared for Monday. May be Becky's back up at Rumble apparently


Idk how they go that route unless Paige makes a deal with Becky if Becky wins she gets a title shot. They may possibly keep Paige off another week to finish this storyline for the rumble, or put her in a meaningless match.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Plus it makes zero sense for paige to be backing becky after
paiges pipe bomb. Where becky was one of paiges victims.

But i would love to see paige on raw anyways.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Reliable source on twitter saying she's cleared for Monday. May be Becky's back up at Rumble apparently


What source?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol to crap made up on Twitter. Way they shoot TE. I doubt Paige spent any amount of time with the contestants. Beyond shooting the show. I mean wouldn't that be a conflict of interest? She had a contract and all. So the idea she was involved with a contestant lol, is kinda impossible. I mean if your going to make up crap up be reasonable. And whats wrong with going out? Shes young. Seriously these ppl need to get a life.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Lol to crap made up on Twitter. Way they shoot TE. I doubt Paige spent any amount of time with the contestants. Beyond shooting the show. I mean wouldn't that be a conflict of interest? She had a contract and all. So the idea she was involved with a contestant lol, is kinda impossible. I mean if your going to make up crap up be reasonable. And whats wrong with going out? Shes young. Seriously these ppl need to get a life.


I haven't seen the mess on twitter yet but to my knowledge people aren't claiming they were hooking up during TE but that they are now. On his snapchat story they were dancing together and on her snapchat story he was grinding with all her friends. Either way to accuse them of anything all due to a few short videos from a drunken night, and to call her a homewrecker when first we don't know if they've done anything and second I don't think hes even married, is completely ridiculous.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I doubt Paige well be in Beckys corner. Kayfabe she turned on her. I suspose though its possible. Now shes opposing Charlotte, she could align WITH her. But that means face. She needs to return as Tweener.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige responding to the abuse shes getting. Read the posts. Boy Skank, Bitch etc. Calling her a retard. For postingmg on snapchat. Paige way of saying none of its true and f off hsters lol. Some person wrote a long winding post. Ripping into her looks, how shes awful. Boy ppl on social media are awful. They hide behind a computer screen.if they meet her prob jump up and down omg I love u lol. They are just cowards hiding behind a computer screen.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Idk how they go that route unless Paige makes a deal with Becky if Becky wins she gets a title shot. They may possibly keep Paige off another week to finish this storyline for the rumble, or put her in a meaningless match.


Enemy of my enemy. Spite Charlotte. Blames Charlotte for injuring her (turnbuckle spot at TLC)




PaigeLover said:


> What source?


Her mate GuyinGreen, who I don't trust, but then substantiated by Rovert who has genuine insider knowledge


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

NakanoLynch said:


> I haven't seen the mess on twitter yet but to my knowledge people aren't claiming they were hooking up during TE but that they are now. On his snapchat story they were dancing together and on her snapchat story he was grinding with all her friends. Either way to accuse them of anything all due to a few short videos from a drunken night, and to call her a homewrecker when first we don't know if they've done anything and second I don't think hes even married, is completely ridiculous.


So a few short vids of her drunk and dancing, with her and her friends. Bit weird shes even in contact with the guy. I mean far as Ive known he hasn't Been signed yet. They most likely hanged one night with her friends. But a few short vids, weird as it is. She also has a lot of male friends. Doesenr mean anything. Based on that pic she posted ill say it's not true n


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> So a few short vids of her drunk and dancing, with her and her friends. Bit weird shes even in contact with the guy. I mean far as Ive known he hasn't Been signed yet. They most likely hanged one night with her friends. But a few short vids, weird as it is. She also has a lot of male friends. Doesenr mean anything. Based on that pic she posted ill say it's not true n


He won Tough Enough so was signed a while back and they've partied together multiple times based on snapchat and instagram, think they live near each other in orlando. But either way that's not enough to immediately jump to conclusions.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

NakanoLynch said:


> He won Tough Enough so was signed a while back and they've partied together multiple times based on snapchat and instagram, think they live near each other in orlando. But either way that's not enough to immediately jump to conclusions.


He's Also grinding with her friends. So is he dating her friends? Lol.sounds to me THEY are in touch as hes prob around Wwe hq. Hes partied with her and her friends. She prob has a few male friends. Maybe she shouldent post stuff like that in the future. Gives ppl idiots chance to rip into her. And make all kind of accusations.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

We live in the era of full of keyboard warriors who think they're tough behind closed doors. sad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> We live in the era of full of keyboard warriors who think they're tough behind closed doors. sad


So true.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Ppl make up crap about her all the time. Guess curse of being popular and different on social media. Exposes her to idiots. Any way moving on. Not sure that rumours of her backing Becky but well see.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In a way i hope she's not in becky's corner at the rumble cos it wouldn't make any sense. I'd have her interfere in the match causing a disqualification which leads to a triple threat at fastlane. Then maybe some kind of screwy finish there to lead into the mania match ??? Trouble is where do the bellas and sasha fit in ? I can't see them not being on the mania card so it's hard predicting how they're gonna fit all of them in.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

At this point I rather want Paige have a match with legends like Lita, Trish or even Medusa at Wrestlemania than jobbing to NXT golden girls again which pretty much happen as always.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Ironically Paige used to be a Nxt golden girl haha. I think Paige returning as heel and screwing the match would be better. But after Slammys she maybe face.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Mate said on Snapchat she's gone back to work. Now be aware, this does not mean she'll be on, but she's good to go.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Mate said on Snapchat she's gone back to work. Now be aware, this does not mean she'll be on, but she's good to go.


Whats her snapchat?














Asking for a friend. Will not use.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Paige has gone back to work that concussion can't of been serious then. Im so glad she's back I want her to get back the divas title


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEAAASE BE AT RAW!!!!!
Man my night baby..Make my/our night indeed!!!


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

_thanks you very very much !!!!  yay Paige_


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


What's this from


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Where is the pic where she looks like a plastic doll? That shit is hot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What's this from


_*From Paige's biggest fan site. *_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Where is the pic where she looks like a plastic doll? That shit is hot.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God Paige is so hot. Might go as far and say best looking women on the Main roster.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My gothalicious hot pocket of love!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


That's a nice one but it's not the right one! :banderas


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Great to see Paige out their. Just an apperance though, no wrestling. Clearly still has concussion issues. But WWE know shes too much of an asset to not use her. Shitty reaction though for her high standards. Mostly due to the fact she came out with Natayla. I mean maybe it was not the right time for a return.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I don't think it's that, I just don't think they know what to fucking do or have any plans or development for anyone outside the title picture. Paige/Charlotte, was that all to get Charlotte over? Is that why Paige is suddenly a completely different character and all of that development just disappears?

It's pretty sad, might be over-reacting (probably) but if WWE are in a position where by they don't care about Paige's character, that they're happy to change it at a whim, have they basically give up? Just made her another woman who they can do that to? Do they care about anyone's character right now? Charlotte for sure, Sasha probably, Becky maybe but I seriously have doubts. 

In short, fuck you WWE.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige shows up smiling, hugging Natayla. Omg I am so happy to be back, please love me lol. Paige is the ONLY character they should leave. She is the heel anti diva. Why the hell they messed with that. It all started at the Slammys they buried Paige to elevate Nikki, pathetic. If they have nothing for her to do other then show up, because shes hot and markatable and casuals love her. Then keep her off, until you figure out what to do with her. It is basically just a reflection of poor booking, and a very very thin divas roster.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah paige should of at least attacked natalya after-the-match. But onto the SEXY ASS Paige pic posting fun!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Paige shows up smiling, hugging Natayla. Omg I am so happy to be back, please love me lol. Paige is the ONLY character they should leave. She is the heel anti diva. Why the hell they messed with that. It all started at the Slammys they buried Paige to elevate Nikki, pathetic. If they have nothing for her to do other then show up, because shes hot and markatable and casuals love her. Then keep her off, until you figure out what to do with her. It is basically just a reflection of poor booking, and a very very thin divas roster.





Caffore said:


> I don't think it's that, I just don't think they know what to fucking do or have any plans or development for anyone outside the title picture. Paige/Charlotte, was that all to get Charlotte over? Is that why Paige is suddenly a completely different character and all of that development just disappears?
> 
> It's pretty sad, might be over-reacting (probably) but if WWE are in a position where by they don't care about Paige's character, that they're happy to change it at a whim, have they basically give up? Just made her another woman who they can do that to? Do they care about anyone's character right now? Charlotte for sure, Sasha probably, Becky maybe but I seriously have doubts.
> 
> In short, fuck you WWE.


I've said it before Charlotte, Becky, Sasha and even Bayley will all be Diva's champion before Paige gets her No 3 reign. As much as I like Paige I did kinda laugh at this sudden face turn and Total Diva's storyline but she's gotta promote her show now, so now she's in full Total Diva babyface mode I told you guys she was done in the title scene for a while maybe now you'll see it oh and btw she's not the Anti Diva and hasn't been since she left NxT can we please let this one go she needs to move forward not backwards.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> I've said it before Charlotte, Becky, Sasha and even Bayley will all be Diva's champion before Paige gets her No 3 reign. As much as I like Paige I did kinda laugh at this sudden face turn and Total Diva's storyline but she's gotta promote her show now, so now she's in full Total Diva babyface mode I told you guys she was done in the title scene for a while maybe now you'll see it oh and btw she's not the Anti Diva and hasn't been since she left NxT can we please let this one go she needs to move forward not backwards.


Oh no I fully agree. Like I see very little chance of her winning the title in any period of time. Like we can't tell what a year brings but as of right now it seems she's done, everyone else is in until the next batch, and the next, and the next, etc, etc. This is a real sign of someone they have no future plans for, someone who they happily change face or heel no matter what. I don't think she's getting the title ever again, and I seriously doubt she'll ever be a serious contender, rather just filler maybe. Sasha, Becky, Bayley will all get a title before her again, and after that, I'd wager they'd rather call a girl up than chose her. Which for a 23 year old who is good, and over, is downright shocking and a sign of a toxic division.

Like I knew she was out the title scene, but this is different. This is full on disregard. She has no permanent character, she's showing up for 1 and a half minutes. In what way can that ever be considered good? Because it pushes other girls? Despite the fact Sasha's push is downright awful, Charlotte is quite frankly shit, and Becky is literally the only good thing in the entire division, ut because of WWE I have serious doubts she's going to actually be used consistently as they are doing now (as in, if she fails at RR, I have no clue what they will do with her but my optimism is rock bottom at the moment). Why should it be either title feud or that shit? Is there not room for someone to be serious in the division without going after the title or do they have to be nobodies and jobbers and never get over until they are needed to fill in a month of a title reign.

I legitimately would not care if she left tomorrow. Although to be fair I feel the same for everyone because no one is going to be free of this. No one.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Whoa i think some of you guys need to chill, I didn't see the segment today but her turning face happened last month. WWE had no choice, as good of a heel as Paige is she's still getting cheered. She needs to be face and face for good. She didn't have to come out today but she's literally the only one of the 4 who could possibly promote the show so they put her in to escort natalya. I get it, it's WWE total divas season. Did nattie really come out to paiges music though?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Oh no I fully agree. Like I see very little chance of her winning the title in any period of time. Like we can't tell what a year brings but as of right now it seems she's done, everyone else is in until the next batch, and the next, and the next, etc, etc. This is a real sign of someone they have no future plans for, someone who they happily change face or heel no matter what. I don't think she's getting the title ever again, and I seriously doubt she'll ever be a serious contender, rather just filler maybe. Sasha, Becky, Bayley will all get a title before her again, and after that, I'd wager they'd rather call a girl up than chose her. Which for a 23 year old who is good, and over, is downright shocking and a sign of a toxic division.
> 
> Like I knew she was out the title scene, but this is different. This is full on disregard. She has no permanent character, she's showing up for 1 and a half minutes. In what way can that ever be considered good? Because it pushes other girls? Despite the fact Sasha's push is downright awful, Charlotte is quite frankly shit, and Becky is literally the only good thing in the entire division, ut because of WWE I have serious doubts she's going to actually be used consistently as they are doing now (as in, if she fails at RR, I have no clue what they will do with her but my optimism is rock bottom at the moment). Why should it be either title feud or that shit? Is there not room for someone to be serious in the division without going after the title or do they have to be nobodies and jobbers and never get over until they are needed to fill in a month of a title reign.
> 
> I legitimately would not care if she left tomorrow. Although to be fair I feel the same for everyone because no one is going to be free of this. No one.


It's not quite that bad, after Bayley there is really only Asuka who can add anything of a significant presence to the Diva roster that is currently in NxT, so Paige will re emerge later in the year once the big 4 have had their run she may even be used to put them over like with Charlotte but her being champion again? Probably not till Summerslam time but she's young enough to wait it out regardless and the time away from the title picture will serve her well like it did at the tail end of 2014.



islesfan13 said:


> Whoa i think some of you guys need to chill, I didn't see the segment today but her turning face happened last month. WWE had no choice, as good of a heel as Paige is she's still getting cheered. She needs to be face and face for good. She didn't have to come out today but she's literally the only one of the 4 who could possibly promote the show so they put her in to escort natalya. I get it, it's WWE total divas season. Did nattie really come out to paiges music though?


Firstly no she didn't she came out to her own music waited at the top of the ramp and Paige's music hit then they walked down to the ring together. 

Right now to this point of her being face last month? Yes she still got cheered but until her injury she was working matches like a heel against babyfaces and trying to play Charlotte and Becky against each other, but tonight she was a pure vanilla babyface Paige, playing cheerleader to Nattie yes Nattie the same women she was supposed to have "taken out" back stage the last time we saw nattie it was a clear character shift from when we last saw her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Whoa i think some of you guys need to chill, I didn't see the segment today but her turning face happened last month. WWE had no choice, as good of a heel as Paige is she's still getting cheered. She needs to be face and face for good. She didn't have to come out today but she's literally the only one of the 4 who could possibly promote the show so they put her in to escort natalya. I get it, it's WWE total divas season. Did nattie really come out to paiges music though?


Nah Nattie came out, then Paige followed. Issue is, she didn't just change face. She came out as if nothing mattered from the past, and she wasn't anyone in particular or had any characteristic, it was Paige who's on Total Diva's. I just find the fact that she became a heel JUST to put someone over, and now has no real alignment set in stone by the looks of it, because she has no character. Obviously no feud either. No sign of any care about who she is or how over she is. She's just Paige, that girl of Total Diva's. 

She's not going to be doing much for a long time I don't think. She might make a new champ look good in a few months, but yeah.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> It's not quite that bad, after Bayley there is really only Asuka who can add anything of a significant presence to the Diva roster that is currently in NxT, so Paige will re emerge later in the year once the big 4 have had their run she may even be used to put them over like with Charlotte but her being champion again? Probably not till Summerslam time but she's young enough to wait it out regardless and the time away from the title picture will serve her well like it did at the tail end of 2014.


Yeah those 1 and a half minutes and nothing to her are really going to do her wonders. If she was in a feud or at least being who she was, fine. But she's not, she's came out tonight, literally just another woman in the division. Nothing special, nothing going on. Her time away didn't help her because she was out the title picture, it helped her because she was doing a character well and doing stuff on b and c shows. Now, I don't think she'll get that, because her character seems to be back to face woman, and Sasha gets those b and c shows now.

I doubt she will to be honest. Earliest possible slot for a someone not in the 4 horsewomen to be champ as I see it is next year. Sasha until Summerslam, Bayley into 2017. After that point with seemingly nothing going on because she's not new, I doubt she'll be in contention. 

Until I see her actually doing something that's not putting someone over, I'm working on the assumption that all women are the same to WWE, you get your shot then you get put out to pasture creatively.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Nah Nattie came out, then Paige followed. Issue is, she didn't just change face. She came out as if nothing mattered from the past, and she wasn't anyone in particular or had any characteristic, it was Paige who's on Total Diva's. I just find the fact that she became a heel JUST to put someone over, and now has no real alignment set in stone by the looks of it, because she has no character. Obviously no feud either. No sign of any care about who she is or how over she is. She's just Paige, that girl of Total Diva's.
> 
> She's not going to be doing much for a long time I don't think. She might make a new champ look good in a few months, but yeah.


If you are not in the title feud you get nothing, if you are in the title feud you get everything. The second the feud ends they focus on the next character in the picture. Paige has been lucky to pretty much always be in the picture but now she's out of it for a little bit and this is what we get. If we get minor story lines of a tag team with nattie until Paige gets another shot I'm cool with it. It gives her TV time which quite frankly isn't common for divas outside of the title feud. WWE effed up big time by making Paige heel to begin with. It's tween or face for paige. She's not getting booed, especially against charlotte.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> If you are not in the title feud you get nothing, if you are in the title feud you get everything. The second the feud ends they focus on the next character in the picture. Paige has been lucky to pretty much always be in the picture but now she's out of it for a little bit and this is what we get. If we get minor story lines of a tag team with nattie until Paige gets another shot I'm cool with it. It gives her TV time which quite frankly isn't common for divas outside of the title feud. WWE effed up big time by making Paige heel to begin with. It's tween or face for paige. She's not getting booed, especially against charlotte.


And that's why no one has ever gotten over after being out the title feud for more than a month, because you get nothing. And I'm not going to rest on "oh at least we get to see her" no fuck that, I'm here to be entertained, and seeing someone I like watching treated like shit just to get a glimpse of her on TV and seeing her creative area stall, possible to cause irreparable damage because the division is so fucked, is not in any way shape or form entertaining to me. In fact it seems downright torturous.

Why should I be happy with Paige maybe tag teaming with Natalya in 4 minute max matches before they drop all this in a few weeks and she goes to do nothing or be a jobber, just because she's on TV? 

It's shit, and it's absolutely a HUGE issue in the division. How's anyone meant to care about these women, how's the division meant to be taken seriously, if this is what everyone comes down to no matter what. This ain't just complaining about Paige, this is every woman. When you're out, you can be booked the worst on the entire roster with the shortest matches or not be on TV at all. 

Fuck that, I'm not going to be thankful for scraps of a bad meal


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> And that's why no one has ever gotten over after being out the title feud for more than a month, because you get nothing. And I'm not going to rest on "oh at least we get to see her" no fuck that, I'm here to be entertained, and seeing someone I like watching treated like shit just to get a glimpse of her on TV and seeing her creative area stall, possible to cause irreparable damage because the division is so fucked, is not in any way shape or form entertaining to me. In fact it seems downright torturous.
> 
> Why should I be happy with Paige maybe tag teaming with Natalya in 4 minute max matches before they drop all this in a few weeks and she goes to do nothing or be a jobber, just because she's on TV?
> 
> ...


The main problem with the division is that they don't know how to book women who are not in the picture. Paige is someone they still want on TV so the only way to be on TV atm is to be in a team. It's part of the reason Sasha is still with team bad. They really have no idea how to build a singles division for the women when the belt isn't involved.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> The main problem with the division is that they don't know how to book women who are not in the picture. Paige is someone they still want on TV so the only way to be on TV atm is to be in a team. It's part of the reason Sasha is still with team bad. They really have no idea how to build a singles division for the women when the belt isn't involved.


And thats so shit. And I'm not going to sugar coat anything and say somethings alright because Paige is on TV. It's not my nature. Tonight was shit. I can't see it getting better anytime soon. I can't see Paige doing much. I can't see stuff like tonight having anything but a negative affect for Paige. And after tonight, when I thought she was being kept off TV for some reason which was shattered tonight, I don't feel she's anywhere near as protected as we think or as she should be. 

This is a real issue I believe. Don't want to call it too early, but Paige is falling into the no future plans area and no matter how long people say you have to get back up that's an extremely hard hole to climb out of. 

Of course, this isn't just Paige. Every woman is going to get this on current facts. Unless someone gets more popular than Trish and Lita. Which is not happening with this current division.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Becky was good on the mic I admit. But TBH she basically did what Paige was doing for weeks on end. Why did Paige get shat on? But Beckys getting prasied in the Raw thread lol? Selective Biast? I don't know. Its true the have no idea how to book the division outside the Picture. I mean how many Divas are their? 3? Paige is still the top diva IMO, even outside the ring. I hate that she is face, and I bet ya Paige does too. Her coming out with Natayla, was so cringe worthy. Good to see her. But ifay th that is the wway they are going to use her, then she may as well go back down to NXT.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> And thats so shit. And I'm not going to sugar coat anything and say somethings alright because Paige is on TV. It's not my nature. Tonight was shit. I can't see it getting better anytime soon. I can't see Paige doing much. I can't see stuff like tonight having anything but a negative affect for Paige. And after tonight, when I thought she was being kept off TV for some reason which was shattered tonight, I don't feel she's anywhere near as protected as we think or as she should be.
> 
> This is a real issue I believe. Don't want to call it too early, but Paige is falling into the no future plans area and no matter how long people say you have to get back up that's an extremely hard hole to climb out of.
> 
> Of course, this isn't just Paige. Every woman is going to get this on current facts. Unless someone gets more popular than Trish and Lita. Which is not happening with this current division.


That is why Paige well be intersted by her mainstream cross over potential. If things continue I can see her leaving WWE. Unless things change.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Like I said, rather than watch her every week get booked poorly and slowly chip away at what star power she has left until they decide she's just good for jobbing, I'd be happier if she just left; maybe wrestle somewhere else like Shimmer, Shine, Stardom, or do films, tv, modelling, whatever. But her becoming just one of many and dying out in WWE at the age of 23? I couldn't think of anything I'd want to watch less.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shit I forget shes only 23. I guess she has time. ITs whether or not WWE want to invest is the issue.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Like I said, rather than watch her every week get booked poorly and slowly chip away at what star power she has left until they decide she's just good for jobbing, I'd be happier if she just left; maybe wrestle somewhere else like Shimmer, Shine, Stardom, or do films, tv, modelling, whatever. But her becoming just one of many and dying out in WWE at the age of 23? I couldn't think of anything I'd want to watch less.


Nobody wants to see that but I'm still convinced she's in a better spot than anyone else not named Nikki when out of the title picture. The company is not going to risk losing the money and advertising Paige is bringing in. Vince isn't that stupid. In fact I would go as far as saying Vince is more behind Paige than hhh


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

All I'm goig to say, for the whole division, if there is any hope it's Becky. But if she loses Sunday, and by monday she's not in a feud, then there is no hope for this division.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> All I'm goig to say, for the whole division, if there is any hope it's Becky. But if she loses Sunday, and by monday she's not in a feud, then there is no hope for this division.


Zero chance this Charlotte Becky thing don't last until fastlane. There's literally no other challenger for Charlotte atm. There basically stalling for mania right now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Shit I forget shes only 23. I guess she has time. ITs whether or not WWE want to invest is the issue.


See people keep saying that, but no matter what your age if you've spent a year being a joke you're not recovering. Remember Drew McIntyre was going to get a big push, deserved it too on skill, started doing nothing and never recovered. He was only 25. If you spend time doing nothing, chances are no matter how much time you have you aren't going to make it back.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Nobody wants to see that but I'm still convinced she's in a better spot than anyone else not named Nikki when out of the title picture. The company is not going to risk losing the money and advertising Paige is bringing in. Vince isn't that stupid. In fact I would go as far as saying Vince is more behind Paige than hhh


If this is them booking someone in a good spot outside the title then fuck me everyones going to be doomed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Rather Paige face Mudusa or a Legend at Mania. Then job again in the Divas Title picture. What is that 14th loss in a row? I agree they won't leave her off Mania. I was just confused by her return today. What was the point of it?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Zero chance this Charlotte Becky thing don't last until fastlane. There's literally no other challenger for Charlotte atm. There basically stalling for mania right now.


Ok in that case they have a month to sort Sasha out for Mania and sort out something for Bevky outside the title (or give her it at FL), or the divisions probably pretty fucked.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Rather Paige face Mudusa or a Legend at Mania. Then job again in the Divas Title picture. What is that 14th loss in a row? I agree they won't leave her off Mania. I was just confused by her return today. What was the point of it?


I think it's more than probable that she won't be on mania as it stands now tbh. And there was no point tonight beyond TD. Because they don't care. That show is more important.

I tell you I would be far from shocked if soon thats the majority of Paige's work with WWE, with wrestling an afterthought to the reality tv.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Ok in that case they have a month to sort Sasha out for Mania and sort out something for Bevky outside the title (or give her it at FL), or the divisions probably pretty fucked.


If Becky loses this feud she won't be booked outside the picture. This should be her time to win the belt if she loses then it's clear she was a place holder from the beginning which is pretty sad in the grand scheme of things. Paige at least has a large resume, Becky has never even won the nxt belt. Becky losing this feud would truly Natalya her. At this point the company has to put the belt on her so we shall see. My guess is she gets a transitional reign to sasha. Sasha is heel so she would need to beat a face to win.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> If Becky loses this feud she won't be booked outside the picture. This should be her time to win the belt if she loses then it's clear she was a place holder from the beginning which is pretty sad in the grand scheme of things. Paige at least has a large resume, Becky has never even won the nxt belt. Becky losing this feud would truly Natalya her. At this point the company has to put the belt on her so we shall see. My guess is she gets a transitional reign to sasha. Sasha is heel so she would need to beat a face to win.


Thats better than what I hope, but still not great. Becky should be pushed as the Top Face of the division. Sasha and Paige as competent heels too, but that's not happening. The very least they can do is strike while they've got Becky as she is right now. Otherwise, this division is doomed for another year.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shes literally the only reason I was watching. At least The Wyatts got a massive push today. ITs not hard really. Book her as the anti diva tweener. But some how they screwed that up. Obviousley her character is not important as the show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Watched the match. It looks like it was put together last minute. I wonder if creative even knew Paige would be back today. If Paige is good to go I guess she gets a match tomorrow on smackdown. Creative probably has no other ideas atm than an easy alliance of Paige and natalya. I guess it gives easy tag matches of brie and fox, (apparantly total divas is going with Paige and fox arguing). They'll be using total divas story lines for the next few weeks. They literally do this every season.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im sorry I seriousley hate Paige on TD LOL. But I guess screentime and money.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Watched the match. It looks like it was put together last minute. I wonder if creative even knew Paige would be back today. If Paige is good to go I guess she gets a match tomorrow on smackdown. Creative probably has no other ideas atm than an easy alliance of Paige and natalya. I guess it gives easy tag matches of brie and fox, (apparantly total divas is going with Paige and fox arguing). They'll be using total divas story lines for the next few weeks. They literally do this every season.


What these do though, the short matches based around a reality TV series wrestling fans hate, they do so much damage to reputation. You're not a serious competitor you're a Total Diva. That and they die off very quick. 

I feel it would be better for Paige as a wrestler not to be on TV than be in these matches. And as a fan I really don't want to watch them to see her lose reputation until she becomes like the other 3. Maybe the biggest of the 3, but still a throw away woman for 4 minutes or less of filler.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What ever it be. Paige will find a way to be very good at doing what ever shes doing.
Giving the circumstances and situation. She makes the best of it and does her best to be damn good at it

No half assing it with her. What ever need be. Shell go into it full boar. All guns blazing.
Plus her in natalya will be a brief thing at best. Maybe when sasha returns and what ever is happening with charlotte and becky.

Things will form and something will take shape between the 4 of them in some capacity.
Until them us impatient folks will have to sit and just let what needs to happen to happen.
Sometimes not so good things have to happen and done out of the way to get to the tasty center of this tootsie pop.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*





uttahere


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> uttahere


One thing I noticed, maybe it's just me, Paige doesn't seem too pleased that the first thing they talk about without mentioning the win is Total Diva's. In fact I'd say there are a couple of times last night Paige didn't seem too pleased.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In fact these are two pictures in which she looks fucking pissed last night


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige should be punching natalyas nose. Not eskimo kissing it. God please
let this paige/natalya thing be extremely short and sweet.

And get paige back on track.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige should be punching natalyas nose. Not eskimo kissing it. God please
> let this paige/natalya thing be extremely short and sweet.
> 
> And get paige back on track.


It's gonna be extremely short, but I wouldn't hold my breath of Paige being back on track for a while after. If she's ever back on track


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I guess im being/trying to be optimistic on this. Thinking that maybe theres
a purpose that benefits paige in all this.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I guess im being/trying to be optimistic on this. Thinking that maybe theres
> a purpose that benefits paige in all this.


Yeah. TBF I'll preface this with me being a pessimist hahaha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im optimistic. But cautiously optimistic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.pwpix.net/paige-talks-new-wwe-total-diva-mandy-rose-nikki-bella-improving-marriage-and-her-relationship/
I wish the people conducting this interview with paige would follow-up
and be up-to-date on her current situation. Paige and kevin have made like atoms and bananas.

<<<<Paige & Kevin>>>>

I know the interview is in context for the total divas show. But still.
It just feels odd and misplaced.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/01...different-kinds-of-fans-she-encounters?page=2
Not making a full thread on the main page of this interview from today, but heres an interview of Paige with IGN. She talks about Total divas, PCB, her debut and her being on the upcoming mania (she believes she will be on it @PaigeLover @@3ku1 @Caffore


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is back on Raw yesssssssss


----------



## danadj20 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

damn


----------



## danadj20 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:surprise:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige made her SnapChat private because everyone bitched. Fucking hell people.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is why we cant have nice things. Bloody hell people.


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Great to her back on RAW. Got really excited when I saw her in those camo leggings, but that shirt thing she was wearing on her waist was covering up the goods :crying:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

PAIGE'S TITS ON TOTAL DIVAS WERE LIKE HELLLOOOOOO aige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige telling Kevin she doesnt want to get engaged was the right thing to do but I wonder what happened for them split as she now lives in a flat with girls


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige On her Facebook chat hinted at her being very wild and non pg this season.... this sections going to go crazy.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige telling Kevin she doesnt want to get engaged was the right thing to do but I wonder what happened for them split as she now lives in a flat with girls


Its like questioning why pizza is so damn good. Its just because it is!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige On her Facebook chat hinted at her being very wild and non pg this season.... this sections going to go crazy.


Can you post the video of that chat?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige On her Facebook chat hinted at her being very wild and non pg this season.... this sections going to go crazy.


I think the non-pg was for colorful language, so nothing new :grin2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I think the non-pg was for colorful language, so nothing new :grin2:


I think it's it's more than language since she said it could be awkward to watch with parents.


PaigeLover said:


> Can you post the video of that chat?


Paige wwe face book page


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I think it's it's more than language since she said it could be awkward to watch with parents.
> 
> 
> Paige wwe face book page


I wonder if they'll finally use the stripper stuff. Like they used the bike stuff a year late


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My god shes a masterpiece!!!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anyone else think Paige is going overkill with the makeup as of late? She looks STUNNING in those Total Diva confessionals, wish she'd go back with that look on TV.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Anyone else think Paige is going overkill with the makeup as of late? She looks STUNNING in those Total Diva confessionals, wish she'd go back with that look on TV.


Yep. She use to look waaaaaaaay better when she first debuted actually. She was less cakey and more fit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Deus Ex Machina said:


>


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/690243922057125889
Wonder who this is about... Anyone know anything ?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@PUNKY Not sure but Gionna & Paige in your tho


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQgunZWAAA_iG1.mp4
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQge9yWQAAmT3Y.mp4
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQh1qnWQAEU98x.mp4
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQhlG2WEAE1g6p.mp4
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQh9GRWEAAMnDJ.mp4


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQgunZWAAA_iG1.mp4
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQge9yWQAAmT3Y.mp4
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQh1qnWQAEU98x.mp4
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQhlG2WEAE1g6p.mp4
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQh9GRWEAAMnDJ.mp4


Just realized your avatar is a Paige light switch. Hilarious.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> Just realized your avatar is a Paige light switch. Hilarious.


Yup. Gotta love the play-on-words.


----------



## Bobby.Cray (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sorry...post taken down.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In the words of Randy Orton "she gets around", disappointing if I'm honest. This guy just seems a rebound and she's not coming off well here at all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CretinHop138 said:


> In the words of Randy Orton "she gets around", disappointing if I'm honest. This guy just seems a rebound and she's not coming off well here at all.


She's not with that guy. She literally has 2 photos of them together. She is still with Kevin anyway, not sure why people are so adamant that they broke up


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She's not with that guy. She literally has 2 photos of them together. She is still with Kevin anyway, not sure why people are so adamant that they broke up


I don't think she is. She's, seemingly, not been with him for a month now, not seen with him since about Thanksgiving. That and the cagey answer on the Q&A of "Are you Single?" answering "You'll...have to watch and see." Think she's just single though, not rebound guitar guy who she got 2 photo's with, not Tough Enough Josh who she hangs out with since ages ago, not that fan she got a photo with last night. But yeah, I guess she "get's around"


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I don't think she is. She's, seemingly, not been with him for a month now, not seen with him since about Thanksgiving. That and the cagey answer on the Q&A of "Are you Single?" answering "You'll...have to watch and see." Think she's just single though, not rebound guitar guy who she got 2 photo's with, not Tough Enough Josh who she hangs out with since ages ago, not that fan she got a photo with last night. But yeah, I guess she "get's around"


Idk she still favorites stuff on twitter of them two together and she was talking about their couple name in the q n a too. They may be setting up a split storyline for total divas though. It's her business anyways but I don't think Paige should be labeled as someone who gets around for taking a photo with a friend 1 time a month ago. If people don't realize that Paige has a lot of male friends by now then whatever, doesn't mean she's dating everyone of them.


----------



## Bobby.Cray (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sorry...the post was taken down.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Idk she still favorites stuff on twitter of them two together and she was talking about their couple name in the q n a too. They may be setting up a split storyline for total divas though. It's her business anyways but I don't think Paige should be labeled as someone who gets around for taking a photo with a friend 1 time a month ago. If people don't realize that Paige has a lot of male friends by now then whatever, doesn't mean she's dating everyone of them.


Yeah I think that's exactly it; can't spill the beans before the show airs (just like she couldn't say she was dating him before the whole Bradley stuff aired, or how she had to change to saying she was engaged after last season aired). But whatever.

And yeah, you take a photo with a guy on the other side of the country from where she lives, and she MUST be dating him as a rebound and not at all a mate. Heaven forbid something goes against the narrative that she's a bitch/floozy/idiot/terrible wrestler/rude/immature unlike everyone else's perfect favorites.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Yeah I think that's exactly it; can't spill the beans before the show airs (just like she couldn't say she was dating him before the whole Bradley stuff aired, or how she had to change to saying she was engaged after last season aired). But whatever.
> 
> And yeah, you take a photo with a guy on the other side of the country from where she lives, and she MUST be dating him as a rebound and not at all a mate. Heaven forbid something goes against the narrative that she's a bitch/floozy/idiot/terrible wrestler/rude/immature unlike everyone else's perfect favorites.


She's been seen with guys way more than this guy many times. There's a higher chance of her dating josh than this guy and both are not happening. I guess you can't have friends of the opposite sex without being in a relationship with them.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Bobby.Cray said:


> Especially if the guy wasn't a rebound because I think she was still with her boyfriend/fiance (instagram date). Who knows...maybe the new guy is a friend and they just have a very 'close' relationship.


OK show me a picture of them together since the middle of December. 

I guess if that picture is evidence then she must be dating Marty Scurll as well, and at the same time because this was taken on the same day https://www.instagram.com/p/_Yftkexpj5/?taken-by=realpaigewwe


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So she's a groupie who fucks the guitar players?

Thats just how its being portrayed to me lol.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She's been seen with guys way more than this guy many times. There's a higher chance of her dating josh than this guy and both are not happening. I guess you can't have friends of the opposite sex without being in a relationship with them.


It's literally the stupidest reasoning for an argument ever and I'm so mad at myself I got baited into this. I should be better than this, but fuck me it's late and I've had a long day so whatever.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CretinHop138 said:


> So she's a groupie who fucks the guitar players?
> 
> Thats just how its being portrayed to me lol.


If being friends with guys and taking photos with them equals being a groupie then yes.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CretinHop138 said:


> So she's a groupie who fucks the guitar players?
> 
> Thats just how its being portrayed to me lol.


Or she's someone who has friends maybe? Or is she fucking every man she's ever took a photo or been friends with?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> It's literally the stupidest reasoning for an argument ever and I'm so mad at myself I got baited into this. I should be better than this, but fuck me it's late and I've had a long day so whatever.


She also went to a foot spa with Dolph and Nikki so there may be something there as well. Damn groupie.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She also went to a foot spa with Dolph and Nikki so there may be something there as well. Damn groupie.


She also played video games with Xavier Woods, Damien Sandow, Mark Henry, and the Miz all in the room, so god knows how she managed all the,


----------



## Bobby.Cray (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Have a great day!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She ain't dating Josh. A guy she barley sees. Other then that one snap chat of one night out. where he was also dancing with her friends. I say she's single or still with Kevin. I don't think male wrestlers are her type. She clearly has a lot of male friends, she grew up with brothers. Flatting now she's a lot more sociable then she once was


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQgunZWAAA_iG1.mp4
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQge9yWQAAmT3Y.mp4
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQh1qnWQAEU98x.mp4
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQhlG2WEAE1g6p.mp4
> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZQh9GRWEAAMnDJ.mp4


Hey do any of you guys know where I can find the full clip of Paige with the red background from RAW. I'm guessing it was a 5-10 second clip promoting the live facebook chat that happened Tuesday for the Total Divas Season 5 Premiere. I completely missed this promo and also suspected that she WOULD do a live facebook chat for Total Divas, since she's done a few before. But didn't know for sure or able to watch it until today. The chat is worth watching by the way and quite funny as usual.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also commenting about the whole 'anti-bullying" and "positivity" tweet from earlier today. Even though everyone wants to say it's about defending Tough Enough Josh from the backlash he caused himself, I'm not entirely convinced. I think she would have defended him right away on Monday when it happened, NOT Thursday a few days later. Now it could be just your run of the mill "haters" kinda wearing her down a bit, which is completely understandable since the jerks NEVER really stop! 

But I think it actually had to do with National Hug Day! Seems fairly obvious that National Hug Day implies not bullying/hating on people for the day as well as positivity, in addition to actual hugs (apparently). Paige's tweet may have not specified National Hug Day with a hashtag, but the meaning behind the day WAS there. Surprisingly, referee Scott Armstrong tweeted about National Hug Day and said several tweets about positivity. Beyond that, Bayley, Nattie, and even the Bellas promoted National Hug Day too, with more emphasis on the hugs, but still. If we read between the lines, it also makes sense about the Britney Spears meltdown message on Paige's IG too.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just because paige might of broken-up with kevin. Thats not saying that they cant still remain good friends.
And still like him as a person. And remain a fan of him and his band.

She was a fan before they met. If anything it could of been a friendly split.
To me it makes no sense to haul all of her stuff out of his high rise condo and to a new place. And up-root her pets.
And then haul it/them all back just for a tv show.

Thats just a waste of energy. Like i said. I think it was a friendly split. And she still likes kevin as a friend
and still will continue being A Day To Remember Fan. 

But who knows???


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

WWE should bless us with a Paige shoot.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> She ain't dating Josh. A guy she barley sees. Other then that one snap chat of one night out. where he was also dancing with her friends. I say she's single or still with Kevin. I don't think male wrestlers are her type. She clearly has a lot of male friends, she grew up with brothers. Flatting now she's a lot more sociable then she once was


Agreed, don't think they're dating but have to correct you on the "barely sees" comment. If you check snapchat hes at most of her night outs with her friends, including last night and even before when she was definitely still with Kevin they would hang out, think he's even gonna be on TD, but yeah no evidence they're dating.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Plus i dont think paige would get involved with a man thats got a child.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

When a woman falls in love they don't look to much about the stuff of early marriages of the guy...


But I'd say I find good young Paige cerebral enough to know is not a good idea getting caught in a serious relationship before 25...(Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Back to da pics mang!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I had an interesting thought today about the whole #GiveDivasAChance movement and the match that started it all. I'm all for the Divas on the main roster getting more time to showcase what they can do and becoming more relevant and respected like the TNA Knockouts and SHIMMER girls and others.

Paige mentioned during one of her Wrestlemnia 31 Axxess interviews that on the RAW after Fastlane the Divas were literally only given 2 minutes to do their thing. She then quickly added that ALL 4 girls (Paige, Nikki, Brie, & Emma) agreed to shorten it ON THEIR OWN and did so THEMSELVES. 

Now at first I found this a bit hard to believe, but going back to January 1, 2015 all the way to February 23, 2015 (#GDAC), she's NOT kidding! I checked all of her matches for sure during this time, and unless it was a PPV or Main Event match, they were ALL approx 2:30 min long. I was always under the impression that they got more like 4-5 min matches, which isn't great but better than nothing. 2 min matches are crap! Even Edge said that "You can't tell a story in 2 min. You can tell a haiku."


Part of what motivated the fans to get behind Paige and the movement on her part was the really good 15 min match w/ Nikki on Main Event in early January 2015, the Rosebud Lollipop Fairy incident, the "Mean Girls" attack backstage on Smackdown, AND the cheating by Nikki at Fastlane. ALL 4 of these things had Paige fans CONVINCED she was going to get some revenge and eventually the title from Nikki soon at this point...until the infamous GDAC match.

I remember the announcers making a big deal out of Paige finding a partner that would team with her after Paige had pretty much stabbed all of them in the back and really couldn't be trusted. So Paige basically "proposes" to her old NXT running mate Emma and social media got really excited to see 2 NXT Divas who were talented and ready to kick the Bella's asses! Instead, the booking turned the potential for this match into a joke. Now granted, the booking was actually just looking to push a re-match on Main Event. But, what they should've done is just announce this match for Main Event in the first place...Paige and Nikki just had a great match on Main Event in January. The fans would've watched for sure.


Now as far as "shortening the match themselves" goes, this was a double edged sword and risky in my opinion. I totally understand how frustrated Paige and the whole Divas Division had been with the time and booking and wanted to do SOMETHING to try and get time closer to what they do in NXT. Shortening the match from 2 min down to approx 15 seconds of actual action definitely pissed the fans off and got their support, but was it REALLY necessary on this particular night? Sure the fans were pissed about a 15 second match that the Bellas won over Paige and Emma, but I think the fans would've been just as pissed over a pathethic 2 min match with the same bullshit finish. So even though, the storytelling actually did more here than the actual match, it was somewhat unnecessary and risky. 

Ok, so it worked out anyway and the rest is history, but Paige, Nikki, Brie, and Emma could've all gotten into BIG trouble for shortening that match without permission and been punished for a couple of months or more. Even though Paige, Nikki, and Brie were all on Total Divas, that stuff is taped months in advance and doesn't guarantee them anything as far as tv time for matches goes. They could've been taken off tv except for backstage segments to set up whatever PPV matches were needed. They could've also been screwed into nothing but 2 min or less matches from then on and they could've also been forced to "job" for months as well. As valuable/money makers as they may be, I don't want to see them take another risk like this in the future (even though now it looks like it's not necessary). 

I was curious if anyone else was aware of this "shortening the match ourselves" info and what your thoughts are. I don't want to make a thread just for this topic because the haters and trolls will ruin it immediately. I think a few thoughtful responses/comments would help this topic stay alive for a day or two in order to see what you guys think.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I had an interesting thought today about the whole #GiveDivasAChance movement and the match that started it all. I'm all for the Divas on the main roster getting more time to showcase what they can do and becoming more relevant and respected like the TNA Knockouts and SHIMMER girls and others.
> 
> Paige mentioned during one of her Wrestlemnia 31 Axxess interviews that on the RAW after Fastlane the Divas were literally only given 2 minutes to do their thing. She then quickly added that ALL 4 girls (Paige, Nikki, Brie, & Emma) agreed to shorten it ON THEIR OWN and did so THEMSELVES.
> 
> ...


No I'm certain it was 4 minutes and something overran making it that short match


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Deus Ex Machina said:


>


Where did you find these?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Considered AJ back at very next week. That match was probably pointless anyway. And back then other than her and Bellas & Paige nobody done enough to deserve a wrestlemania spot so they probably didn't change plan even if it doesn't work. WWE didn't change WM plan all of sudden just for little things like this. Seth incident anyone? But I'm more of not buying this than believing because they're too nerves to do that if that true. The question is her interview is legit or not.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thanks for the responses to my "GiveDivasAChance" post so far.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So after Charlotte wins by cheating as per the usual diva booking for 2 years now, how many post will we get about how well the booking of this feud is and how amazing the match was? My prediction is 3 threads.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


One can dream


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> So after Charlotte wins by cheating as per the usual diva booking for 2 years now, how many post will we get about how well the booking of this feud is and how amazing the match was? My prediction is 3 threads.


1 thread on how bad the booking was because Charlotte won


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









@islesfan13
Here's the pic that people got stirred up about


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sorry for the double post: http://imgur.com/a/JKIJz


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> 1 thread on how bad the booking was because Charlotte won


Idk I fully expect a couple of treads on how the match was goat even if it's average and how the storytelling was out of this world to get people to hate charlotte.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Why are you complaining about things that people are enjoying?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

BUZZ BUZZ..WHAH WHAH..Paige will you bee my baby!!!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

PKKanza said:


> Why are you complaining about things that people are enjoying?


I thought so. only watch at at WWE channel but Char/Beck is pretty solid enough to be positive. Not groundbreaking but I kinda understand them.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Pummy said:


> I thought so. only watch at at WWE channel but Char/Beck is pretty solid enough to be positive. Not groundbreaking but I kinda understand them.


Maybe it´s not the greatest feud of all time but people are hyped for this because it´s simple and it feels legit.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

YEAH CARTOON PAIGE


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> YEAH CARTOON PAIGE


What's this from?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What's this from?


Camp WWE. New WWE adults TV program (I presume since Sgt Slaughter has the line "I deal with the dip shits"


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wow such a suprise, plenty of people on twitter already switching from Becky to Sasha. Of course, I believe the real fans stay loyal of course, where as the usual suspects here and across the internet go back to Sasha despite underachieving so far.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Wow such a suprise, plenty of people on twitter already switching from Becky to Sasha. Of course, I believe the real fans stay loyal of course, where as the usual suspects here and across the internet go back to Sasha despite underachieving so far.


Been calling it from the beginning of the feud. Fast lane will be a triple threat, Becky will take the pin from Charlotte then fatal four way with Paige at mania and Sasha winning. This was beckys time, I may be jumping the gun but I wouldn't be surprised of becky never wins the title. So much for great WWE storytelling they did the same crap to becky that they did to paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Been calling it from the beginning of the feud. Fast lane will be a triple threat, Becky will take the pin from Charlotte then fatal four way with Paige at mania and Sasha winning. This was beckys time, I may be jumping the gun but I wouldn't be surprised of becky never wins the title. So much for great WWE storytelling they did the same crap to becky that they did to paige.


Becky should stay over if she's on TV, more than the other two at the moment. And unless they sort Sasha out, a feud between Her and Charlotte will be fucking shit. I can see it being Sasha/Charlotte alone at Mania but yeah. 

If Sasha is still with BAD, and still doing promo's like she's been given on the Main Roster, and if she's not allowed to rehearse the match 5 weeks in advance of Mania, I'm not expecting anything better than Becky/Charlotte, in fact I'm expecting much worse.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Becky should stay over if she's on TV, more than the other two at the moment. And unless they sort Sasha out, a feud between Her and Charlotte will be fucking shit. I can see it being Sasha/Charlotte alone at Mania but yeah.
> 
> If Sasha is still with BAD, and still doing promo's like she's been given on the Main Roster, and if she's not allowed to rehearse the match 5 weeks in advance of Mania, I'm not expecting anything better than Becky/Charlotte, in fact I'm expecting much worse.


Promos aren't Sasha strong point. At least becky is going to be on mania though she's 1 of four divas in the new promo ad with paige and ric, problem is if becky doesn't win now she won't for a very long time if ever.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Promos aren't Sasha strong point. At least becky is going to be on mania though she's 1 of four divas in the new promo ad with paige and ric, problem is if becky doesn't win now she won't for a very long time if ever.


Sasha was alright at Promo's in NXT, but been given proper shit on the main roster. Which is rightly why people have not been as impressed as they should be. She's great, but right now, she's not.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Stephanie put Paige over big in wwe24. Call documentary.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Stephanie put Paige over big in wwe24. Call documentary.


What she say?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> What she say?


Paige is the one running the divas revolution. She said Paige delivered and put her heart and soul into mania. You have to watch it, big part of the special is about paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Deus Ex Machina said:


>



Paige is so hot she can char broil fire itself!!!!!>


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is the one running the divas revolution. She said Paige delivered and put her heart and soul into mania. You have to watch it, big part of the special is about paige.


I totally agree about Stephanie putting Paige over big time and also about a documentary. Looks like Stephanie is one of Paige's biggest supporters! In fact, it looks like maybe they've already started on a documentary. There was that one part where Paige was sitting down on a set or den-like area that was very beige and looked like it was part of an unreleased interview or documentary. And this goes without saying, but she totally deserves this!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Another minor thing. Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if Paige hit any of the events this weekend, since they were ALL in Orlando? There was the Performance Center All Access, the NXT taping where Bayley defended her belt, and the Royal Rumble. I just thought that because Paige eats, sleeps, and breathes this business that she would attend at least one of them, especially Bayley. But, maybe she's still taking it easy with that minor concussion since she hasn't had an actual match yet, despite the appearance on RAW. Or maybe just going out and having some fun since she REALLY doesn't get alot of time off. 

It really sucks that the haters & trolls had to cause such a commotion on social media that Paige had to make her snapchat private. It was nice for about 2 weeks to see, at least, if she was doing wrestling stuff, at home, or just hanging out with friends in short little snippets. I mean she DID want the fans to see some of this stuff on a daily/weekly basis right? Otherwise she wouldn't have created one and told everyone to follow her starting on Christmas.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Last thing, in the IGN interview from January 19, 2016 that Paige did before the Season 5 premiere of Total Divas aired, she admitted in plain black and white that she WAS playing a mean Simon Cowell character on Tough Enough!...She said that she had to "play a meaner role on there."

I wonder if Vince and co. finally gave her permission to reveal this or if Paige kinda spilled the beans. It must be okay, because Paige just did that live facebook chat on Tuesday for Total Divas. Either way, she probably feels a bit relieved so that most of the jerks that were ripping on her for being such a bitch, will wake up and see that she is NOT actually a bitch in real life (like we have said many times on here before) but actually just really good at PLAYING a bitch on TV! She's admitted that she even LOVES playing a bitch!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Those jackasses are probably just playing dumb to justify their hated. You can't change those sad cunts mind. If they can making up shit about her works then nothing those cunts can't do. She can put 5 star matches, cutting best promo ever and blow the roof out and they'll try hardest way to belittle her works. And then being exposed as hypocrites and stupid later when other girls do the same. 

Then again. Their stupidity have no limit. Then I'm not surprised if they legit not knowing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is the one running the divas revolution. She said Paige delivered and put her heart and soul into mania. You have to watch it, big part of the special is about paige.


She wasn't lying either.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Paige and Kevin are no longer in a relationship on facebook, I'd say they are definitely done. I assume we'll see the break up on TD


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope Paige get inserted into whats going on with Becky/Charlotte and Sasha bank.
You would think she would have a re-match clause in her contract [?].

And BVampireSlayer paige is such a beautiful/Emotional creature. Thanks for
posting-those-pics.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Keeping Paige away from the feud until mania is one of the smartest things WWE has done in some time. Keeps the trolls quiet from complaining she gets "too many" title shots and it freshens up the feud after fast lane when the triple threat starts to get stale. I'm actually surprised they made her look strong today for once. Keep her away from rics daughter and banks for a while and build up her character a bit with some wins. She needs the wins more than anything. The rtwm isn't too far away just a few more weeks, hang in there Paige marks.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looked so SEX-E!!!!!!! tonight!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Love how paiges catch phrase is the theme song for mania. If paige doesn't use this in an upcoming promo then she and creative messed up.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

BVampireSlayer paige is such a beautiful/Emotional creature. Thanks for
posting-those-pics.


She most certainly is! It's nice to know that there actually are a few "real" nice people with "hearts of gold" like Paige and her mum, Saraya Knight, still left in the world. Their characters might be "mean , tough bitches," but they are absolutely two of the most sweetest and kind hearted people that I've ever come across! It's always nice to see Paige get emotional, showing how much things actually mean to her!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, did anyone else cringe when Alicia Fox "kicked" Paige in the head on RAW to break up the PTO? Obviously it's kayfabe, but Paige still has not officially taken a bump on TV since her slight concussion. Hope she really is medically cleared. Beyond that, Foxy actually DID kick her in the face on accident last year just before the Fastlane PPV, at a house show. Paige needed some dental work done and her face actually swelled up for a couple of days afterwards. Was really hoping there wasn't another miscue.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thought it would also be worth mentioning that when Paige tweets what appears to be a short "cryptic" message on twitter, it is usually just a line from a tv show/movie or a lyric from a song. So for example, her exact quote from yesterday of "don't waste my timeeee" appears to be a direct reference to Little Big Town's song "Don't Waste My Time," especially the way that Paige dragged out "time" just like they do in the song. What context she means by this, who really knows. I would like to think that many times she's just really liking a song at the moment and feels like letting us know. As fans, we can really read into things WAY too much sometimes.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BA-uB8mRpv0/


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is Paige travelling with AJ Styles?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Is Paige travelling with AJ Styles?


Photos taker say just arrived in same time. They're not in same car.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im so glad Paige is going to be on smackdown. Girl didnt look like
she was rusty at all on raw last night.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lana's face looks creepy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Watched the WWE 24: WM31 episode, mainly for THE MAN :rollins but Paige came off pretty well.


Kevin looked like such a geek just standing backstage though :hayden3


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Wasn't Paige and Lana had heat 2 months ago....or just stupid dirtsheets strike again smh


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No Paige actively on twitter shouted her down because Lana said she bullied her in NXT


----------



## stugots2 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She is downright beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seeing Paige in the WWE 24 WM31 special was so emtional you could see how much it meant to her to think she was just a young girl in England starting wrestling at 13 and never knew she would be wrestling at WM31 at the age of 22 years old. She really is living her dream


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Two beautiful ladies and great wrestlers spending their day off together in a record store; excelellent.

Paige in glasses is so hot.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Two beautiful ladies and great wrestlers spending their day off together in a record store; excelellent.
> 
> Paige in glasses is so hot.


Paige wears contacs?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige wears contacs?


Or she's just got glasses? Or they are completely decorative.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im thinking the latter.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

LOL at the placement of Paige's name tag. I hope this is mentioned in an episode of Total Divas, because clearly it's a joke.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> LOL at the placement of Paige's name tag. I hope this is mentioned in an episode of Total Divas, because clearly it's a joke.


When is this from?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God this woman is amazing. Hot/sexy/funny..EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> When is this from?


To answer your question, this picture relates to when Paige spent the day at Total Intensity Labs, a makeup and possibly perfume lab. I remember her posting about it on her IG and after a bit of research, I found that she posted it on September 2, 2015. So approximately 5 months ago.

Apparently this episode of Total Divas might be coming up next week, if not it looks like an episode with some emphasis on Total Intensity Labs (@totalintensity) will be airing soon, nonetheless!

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









PAIGE-INK!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yea, how awesome is that! When I read on Paige's IG that she was getting a memorial tattoo for her brother Isak, I thought to myself "Could she possibly get any sweeter or more thoughtful?" At least now Isak will be with her in one way or another. I think Paige is really on to something. She keeps saying how she is a very private person, but that Total Divas has really helped her open up alot. The fact that she is willing to share not only that she had a brother that died, but that she's getting a tattoo in honor of him as a remembrance. How cool is that? She was also opening up by having a SnapChat for her fans, until the haters made her second guess herself and make it private. 

Now, since we only know a little bit about Paige's family, here are the members that I knew of before this. Ricky Knight, Sweet Saraya Knight, Roy Knight, Zak Knight, Paige/Britani Knight, Asa, and the older sister from the documentary. That's 7 members, which I figured was the whole clan. What a special way of introducing Isak to those of us who didn't know of him! 

I really hope that she mentions this on Total Divas, which she might since it looks like her makeup was top notch in the tattoo picture, or at least during some of the Wrestlemania 32 Axxess interviews. So that we can learn just a little bit more about Isak and the tattoo honoring him. He would probably be very proud of his sister giving him his 15 minutes of fame!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, she did get a bit sweeter by singing happy birthday to Becky Lynch with the crowd in Macon, GA WWE LIVE show.

https://twitter.com/alluringbellas_/status/693642867898728448


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Yea, how awesome is that! When I read on Paige's IG that she was getting a memorial tattoo for her brother Isak, I thought to myself "Could she possibly get any sweeter or more thoughtful?" At least now Isak will be with her in one way or another. I think Paige is really on to something. She keeps saying how she is a very private person, but that Total Divas has really helped her open up alot. The fact that she is willing to share not only that she had a brother that died, but that she's getting a tattoo in honor of him as a remembrance. How cool is that? She was also opening up by having a SnapChat for her fans, until the haters made her second guess herself and make it private.
> 
> Now, since we only know a little bit about Paige's family, here are the members that I knew of before this. Ricky Knight, Sweet Saraya Knight, Roy Knight, Zak Knight, Paige/Britani Knight, Asa, and the older sister from the documentary. That's 7 members, which I figured was the whole clan. What a special way of introducing Isak to those of us who didn't know of him!
> 
> I really hope that she mentions this on Total Divas, which she might since it looks like her makeup was top notch in the tattoo picture, or at least during some of the Wrestlemania 32 Axxess interviews. So that we can learn just a little bit more about Isak and the tattoo honoring him. He would probably be very proud of his sister giving him his 15 minutes of fame!


Not actually sure he's died. I believe he's got very serious autism among some other things and has to live in caring accommodation (something which was really bad for her family; her mum had a total breakdown and went missing for a few months, was on the news and everything over here). He may have passed recently, I'm not sure, but that's who it's about I think.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> PAIGE-INK!!!


Is Paige legit getting a tattoo? I remember that Mark guy said on total divas she couldnt get one


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yes. But a HIDDEN one. Out of WWEs site..Out of WWEs mind!!!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Is Paige legit getting a tattoo? I remember that Mark guy said on total divas she couldnt get one


I think she is... I mean why would she listen to anyone else? If its small and discussed with WWE then why not tbh. :draper2


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It seems shes getting it where her ring gear will be so we wont see it


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Smart woman.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A couple of pics of Paige when she was in SHIMMER

Paige, Becky Lynch & Saraya










Paige & Saraya


















Paige


















Paige & Becky Lynch


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> PAIGE-INK!!!


Such a badass


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

WM32 promo that was shown on Raw only had Paige, Charlotte and Sasha on it so maybe its gonna be a triple threat for the title with only them three


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> WM32 promo that was shown on Raw only had Paige, Charlotte and Sasha on it so maybe its gonna be a triple threat for the title with only them three


Looking at house shows I doubt she's in the match. Given Charlotte's interview as well it seems dead set on being Charlotte vs Sasha (someone who's bad, and someone who so far has easily failed to live up to the hype; maybe she does need practice to have a good match, needs to bring her notes into the exam). 

Which also brings into question whether Paige will be on the card at all tbh. They might do another women's match, but far from certain.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige wouldnt be left off WM32 she has worked so hard last year management are high on her


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'd like to think so but it's far from certain. I'm just saying maybe be prepared for disappointment cause she might not.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Looking at house shows I doubt she's in the match. Given Charlotte's interview as well it seems dead set on being Charlotte vs Sasha (someone who's bad, and someone who so far has easily failed to live up to the hype; maybe she does need practice to have a good match, needs to bring her notes into the exam).
> 
> Which also brings into question whether Paige will be on the card at all tbh. They might do another women's match, but far from certain.


Houses how's have been Paige Becky and ch arlotte. But I am leaning toward a shorter divas match withe everyone else on the card. I Get The Feeling That Would Be Their Way Of Saying Divas revolution.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Houses how's have been Paige Becky and ch arlotte. But I am leaning toward a shorter divas match withe everyone else on the card. I Get The Feeling That Would Be Their Way Of Saying Divas revolution.


Paige is tagging with Nattie come Late febuary/march though. That's what I meant


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige is tagging with Nattie come Late febuary/march though. That's what I meant


I hope they add Becky too. Once Becky is out at fast lane there will be nothing for her on tv with her not be in a total diva. The division is back to where it was a year ago. I guess they do a Paige Becky nattie vs brie fox and maybe Naomi for mania in a quick throw away match. That way a few nxt smarks can celebrate their dream match between queen Charlotte and the boss.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige is tagging with Nattie come Late febuary/march though. That's what I meant


I'm not getting my hopes too high as yeah it's looking like Sasha vs Charlotte alone for mania, but I will point out Paige is the only diva advertised for the March to Wrestlemania network special in Toronto. Obviously its early on so that could easily change but it is promising.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> I'm not getting my hopes too high as yeah it's looking like Sasha vs Charlotte alone for mania, but I will point out Paige is the only diva advertised for the March to Wrestlemania network special in Toronto. Obviously its early on so that could easily change but it is promising.





Caffore said:


> Paige is tagging with Nattie come Late febuary/march though. That's what I meant


Oh my bad I just saw that her tagging with Natayla is now whats being advertised. Who knows maybe there is some hope for that Paige/Nattie/Madusa thing


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> I'm not getting my hopes too high as yeah it's looking like Sasha vs Charlotte alone for mania, but I will point out Paige is the only diva advertised for the March to Wrestlemania network special in Toronto. Obviously its early on so that could easily change but it is promising.


That sounds cool what's that? And I agree I have hard time believing WWE won't find a way to get Paige on the card, no matter the nxt hype page is a way bigger name than the 2 combined and Vince will exploit that.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah I gotta be honest I don't think anyone but Charlotte and Sasha are getting on mania. Could be wrong but, yeah.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Yeah I gotta be honest I don't think anyone but Charlotte and Sasha are getting on mania. Could be wrong but, yeah.


Would be shocked if Vince kept his most popular diva off the biggest show of the year for a couple of nxt girls who majority of casuals have never heard of. This is the biggest show of the year for casuals. It's not a smark show like takeover, WWE has to put their most well known stars on the card especially when quite a few are injured.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Would be shocked if Vince kept his most popular diva off the biggest show of the year for a couple of nxt girls who majority of casuals have never heard of. This is the biggest show of the year for casuals. It's not a smark show like takeover, WWE has to put their most well known stars on the card especially when quite a few are injured.


No I wouldn't be shocked in them having one women's match because currently the masses still aren't in to women wrestling that much despite the revolution. And if it's one match, it's gonna be those two I believe because that's what's been planned since day one to be their next Lita/Trish, except with no one that over.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> No I wouldn't be shocked in them having one women's match because currently the masses still aren't in to women wrestling that much despite the revolution. And if it's one match, it's gonna be those two I believe because that's what's been planned since day one to be their next Lita/Trish, except with no one that over.


I still believe when it's all said and done the second Charlotte loses that belt she will be completely forgotten and curtis axeled. She has basically zero fanbase, she makes no money for the company that even meet and greets they need to have ric with her. And to top everything off she's pretty damn old for a diva. This is typical WWE appeasing their nxt marks for hype that died out months ago. That's all it is. The biggest problem of all is you are potentially making a singles match between a girl who is less over than Naomi and another girl who has done nothing to date on the main roster. I truly don't believe the company is that stupid to keep their biggest star of the division in paige off of mania. Would be hilarious to say the least to see them advertise paige in all their ads, do all their meet and greets and interviews to advertise the show and get people to watch and then say but your not on it. Also I hope their not stupid to throw Becky to the side because she's not on their outside TV show and her title match would be over. But hey its the WWE afterall. How long until bliss becomes the next savior?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I still believe when it's all said and done the second Charlotte loses that belt she will be completely forgotten and curtis axeled. She has basically zero fanbase, she makes no money for the company that even meet and greets they need to have ric with her. And to top everything off she's pretty damn old for a diva. This is typical WWE appeasing their nxt marks for hype that died out months ago. That's all it is. The biggest problem of all is you are potentially making a singles match between a girl who is less over than Naomi and another girl who has done nothing to date on the main roster. I truly don't believe the company is that stupid to keep their biggest star of the division in paige off of mania. Would be hilarious to say the least to see them advertise paige in all their ads, do all their meet and greets and interviews to advertise the show and get people to watch and then say but your not on it. Also I hope their not stupid to throw Becky to the side because she's not on their outside TV show and her title match would be over. But hey its the WWE afterall. How long until bliss becomes the next savior?


They will try to keep pushing Charlotte for a few months then she'll be done. But yeah for Mania I can see just that match, no direction for Becky, no direction beyond TD tags for Paige until she's needed to fight Sasha for the title (to lose of course). 

Bayley is the next savior, and rightly so, she's great. But then watch her popularity die because she's not shiny and new and NXT anymore and then Asuka/Bliss/Dana Brooke become the next great hope. 

I mean, I'm happy for people to love girls on talent and what they've done, like Becky Lynch at the moment. But there is too large a fanbase who like girls JUST because they're the latest toy from NXT.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> They will try to keep pushing Charlotte for a few months then she'll be done. But yeah for Mania I can see just that match, no direction for Becky, no direction beyond TD tags for Paige until she's needed to fight Sasha for the title (to lose of course).
> 
> Bayley is the next savior, and rightly so, she's great. But then watch her popularity die because she's not shiny and new and NXT anymore and then Asuka/Bliss/Dana Brooke become the next great hope.
> 
> I mean, I'm happy for people to love girls on talent and what they've done, like Becky Lynch at the moment. But there is too large a fanbase who like girls JUST because they're the latest toy from NXT.


That's what separates a star from a one hit wonder. A star builds a fanbase and keeps that fanbase even after their hype dies down. Paige has become a much bigger star , even with such shit booking because she has it. That's all there is to it. Not many have that it facter to attract people in such large masses, not because it's the cool cheer atm but because people really like you. Aj had that, paige has that and even Nikki has that. Becky I think can get there because she's far and away been booked the worst but quite frankly in casual cities where people aren't cheering just for the hell of it, Becky is way more popular than sasha. Of course WWE will do everything in their power to change that and force this conception on people that you have to "want sasha" but I'm not sure the true casuals will buy that. It would be such an amazing swerve to have a fatal four way at mania and have Becky win that title. The sasha marks would cry like anything but Becky would finally be made.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well there you go, Becky will likely make it to Mania as well. Hope to god she wins it, she's literally more over than both combined on an overall scale (not just super fan crowds in certain cities) if tonight is anything to go by.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well there you go, Becky will likely make it to Mania as well. Hope to god she wins it, she's literally more over than both combined on an overall scale (not just super fan crowds in certain cities) if tonight is anything to go by.


WWE changed their plans for fast lane for some reason. I'm still convinced Paige will make her presence as soon as the ppv ends. But Paige is way too over so they can't have Sasha get out shined in her build up so I wouldn't be surprised if they try to get her over by keeping Paige and becky off. It would be a travesty in all honesty to keep Paige off but I guess anything could happen. I just don't see Vince doing that.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My Dream match on Wrestlemania, Paige as Heel holding WWE Divas Champion against Becky the Face as challenger for the title.

It will never happen at this points, but sure i'm hoping for it to happen someday.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has a q n a in less than 2 weeks in Portland. I any of you know someone going or someone from Twitter going tell them to ask her about mania. That's the best way to find out since I am sure she knows what she will or will not be doing by now.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What ever need be. Im sure we all say. We miss the hell out of our girl.
WWe has been really really minimalist with her. God i hope we get her on smackdown.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> And to top everything off she's pretty damn old for a diva.


I'm not the biggest fan of Charlotte but this absolute BS Charlotte is only 29 I said this in a thread where someone claimed "Becky was now too old" at 29 on her birthday last week but the average age of the current roster is something like 29 you even have a couple who are 29 this year (Cameron and Naomi) there is only really Paige, Sasha and Emma under the age of 28. While yes Charlotte's nepotism push isn't very good or deserved her age has no a bearing on this at all and you're just grasping here.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah people think its as if Charlotte is in her 40s. Hell the Bellas
are older a bit than Charlotte. Maybe its based on Charlottes looks.

Physically she looks older than her actual age. But still its like judging a book based on its cover.
And ageism is one of the societal isms thats still a problem for people to-get-by.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Charlotte but this absolute BS Charlotte is only 29 I said this in a thread where someone claimed "Becky was now too old" at 29 on her birthday last week but the average age of the current roster is something like 29 you even have a couple who are 29 this year (Cameron and Naomi) there is only really Paige, Sasha and Emma under the age of 28. While yes Charlotte's nepotism push isn't very good or deserved her age has no a bearing on this at all and you're just grasping here.


To be fair there was a time when any woman who hit 31 basiclly insta left. It's from an idea formed when all the people who are now 29-30 where all young, so there wadn't this group around that age. 

Still I'm not sure how long she'll ladt. I guess it's in her longevities favor that she's no longer in a serious relationship (since most leave to become mothers and such, like Eve, or Beth Pheonix, or Layla)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No Paige = No discussion


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If Paige isnt at WM32 then its total fuckery Paige has done so much in 2015 along with outside projects with getting exposure on WWE


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

As I said I still don't buy the Paige won't be on mania thing. I do think they do something after fast lane is over and they sought out sashas character. I just dont see why they would even bother advertising paige virtually more than any diva for the event to leave her off. They could have easily put only charlotte and Sasha in the video and one of them on the poster. Especially if this was their "plan" all along. Anyone know anyone attending the Portland meet and greet? Her q n a could answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693885749079314432


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Does anybody else think Summer Rae looks like the EPL Spurs player Harry Kane?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well at least Paige didn't take the fall on Main Event. 

So as of now it's reported Mania is the expected triple threat, and looking at who's left to face (which if rumors around Brie are true, is an even smaller talent pool)...I'm not confident.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well at least Paige didn't take the fall on Main Event.
> 
> So as of now it's reported Mania is the expected triple threat, and looking at who's left to face (which if rumors around Brie are true, is an even smaller talent pool)...I'm not confident.


I don't know who started the brie rumor but it's not a retirement match it's a sympathy match. As for the triple threat it's speculation by people and dirt sheets who think they can predict a match because of an "obvious" prediction from months ago. These dirt sheets are even saying they aren't sure if it's a triple threat they only know those three are definites. Basically a dog could have told you that tbh. I will keep saying it, I would be absolutely shocked if Paige wasn't on the card. For one thing I don't think Paige would even allow it. She would do whatever to get on the card. Would be funny for her to be left off after that 24 where step called Paige the heart and soul of the division and revolution.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Brie is retiring this year, she wants to be a mother. I think this match is it, but then again may not. 

I dunno what to think if she's not on. She might be, but...if she isn't...what's that mean? Is it over then is she lost in the shuffle? (and before anyone says "she's 23 she's got plenty of time to be champ" which was the fucking stupid excuse by Bella fanatics to say she shouldn't beat Nikki, if you get lost in the shuffle, well no ones got out of it yet, not because you aren't over, because WWE just forget about you) Especially with Bayley seemingly coming up the next month. 

I'm super worried I got to be honest. I think she's becoming every other woman on the show; just there to be there, a smiling face at shows but not actually someone they want to use beyond publicity events. To be used sparingly without being legitimately competitive until they decide not to renew her contract a few years down the line.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Brie is retiring this year, she wants to be a mother. I think this match is it, but then again may not.
> 
> I dunno what to think if she's not on. She might be, but...if she isn't...what's that mean? Is it over then is she lost in the shuffle? (and before anyone says "she's 23 she's got plenty of time to be champ" which was the fucking stupid excuse by Bella fanatics to say she shouldn't beat Nikki, if you get lost in the shuffle, well no ones got out of it yet, not because you aren't over, because WWE just forget about you) Especially with Bayley seemingly coming up the next month.
> 
> I'm super worried I got to be honest. I think she's becoming every other woman on the show; just there to be there, a smiling face at shows but not actually someone they want to use beyond publicity events. To be used sparingly without being legitimately competitive until they decide not to renew her contract a few years down the line.


No offense but holy cap you have to be the most pessimistic Paige mark in quite some time. Not renew her contract, lol. If they didn't see anything in her she wouldn't be the one doing all their media. For god sake they kept fox and Rosa for all these years I'm pretty sure they won't let Paige their money maker walk. Let's be real here. Shell be fine. They do this with every new call up or new toy. They try to build them up and it is at the expense of the ones already on top, once their hype dies they go back to their money maker. Shell be fine. And yes age is a big thing. She's 23 not 29 just starting on the main roster. In the long term the younger ones always last longer for various regions. For one thing women tend to want families around 30. She's 7 years away. You have to look at her history, she unlike everyone on that main roster has been involved in every big angle to date for the past 2 years. She still was the only girl they trusted to main event since the revolution. She still was the girl they chose for tough enough over everyone else. She still was the girl who got the most mic time since the revolution
There's a reason for that. Believe me she's not just some girl to them. I don't think your overreacting I know you are. And I'm saying this as a friend not being an ass but don't be so pessimistic and look at what we have gotten so far with her and be a little more positive.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> No offense but holy cap you have to be the most pessimistic Paige mark in quite some time. Not renew her contract, lol. If they didn't see anything in her she wouldn't be the one doing all their media. For god sake they kept fox and Rosa for all these years I'm pretty sure they won't let Paige their money maker walk. Let's be real here. Shell be fine. They do this with every new call up or new toy. They try to build them up and it is at the expense of the ones already on top, once their hype dies they go back to their money maker. Shell be fine. And yes age is a big thing. She's 23 not 29 just starting on the main roster. In the long term the younger ones always last longer for various regions. For one thing women tend to want families around 30. She's 7 years away. You have to look at her history, she unlike everyone on that main roster has been involved in every big angle to date for the past 2 years. She still was the only girl they trusted to main event since the revolution. She still was the girl they chose for tough enough over everyone else. She still was the girl who got the most mic time since the revolution
> There's a reason for that. Believe me she's not just some girl to them. I don't think your overreacting I know you are. And I'm saying this as a friend not being an ass but don't be so pessimistic and look at what we have gotten so far with her and be a little more positive.


Oh I'm a miserable bastard although that contract thing was tongue in cheek.

And it's hard to be positive because well you say she's there girl, well I haven't seen them have a long term girl in years. I've seen more girls just dropped after WWE had enough of them for someone new, and while you say this isn't the case it sure as hell looks like it. I mean what difference in her booking is there from those girls? C-Show, no feud, not on PPV, and it's not even a guarantee she'll be on TV every week. They always move on to the next one and be done with it, over and over and over and over, and after a decade of that I'm sorry but I'm not one to think it's changing here because...I dunno. Only thing Paige has is a strong loyal fan base, and I'm almost certain WWE don't give a shit about them.

And they chose her for all this media stuff because she's good with them, but that doesn't mean much really I don't think. That's not to say someone who is doing this stuff isn't going to be treated well but it's not a certainty by any stretch. 

Say she's not on Mania, just hypothetical because we still don't really know. What's she actually going to do this year? They have 2 big shows, and if she's missing out on Mania, that leaves Summer Slam and I strongly suspect that's Bayley's day. And for the same reason I don't see her winning the title this year; Sasha gets a big run, Bayley gets a big run. Where does that leave her? A year of minimal significance and probably no real chance at the top. Yeah she may be in a title feud and NOT win, sure that's a month or 2 doing stuff, but as Charlotte/Paige showed, does that really help? Especially if people see it as a filler.

Paige is literally not in their plans right now, as in there is no immediate plans for her to do something. How do you think it's actually going to go? She's not particularly high in the kayfabe pecking order right now, how do you think she's actually going to be taken as a serious contender again, and why would WWE do that, especially when they haven't shown a willingness for a while?

I guess she's had an alright 2 years at the top. But now I see a bad year for being a fan of her. And can anyone really recover from that? Potentially a year of nothing? And if, heaven forbid, if this is it all and they can't think of anything to make her legit again, is 2 years of being at the top but poorly booked really something to be satisfied with? I sure as hell won't be.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Oh I'm a miserable bastard although that contract thing was tongue in cheek.
> 
> And it's hard to be positive because well you say she's there girl, well I haven't seen them have a long term girl in years. I've seen more girls just dropped after WWE had enough of them for someone new, and while you say this isn't the case it sure as hell looks like it. I mean what difference in her booking is there from those girls? C-Show, no feud, not on PPV, and it's not even a guarantee she'll be on TV every week. They always move on to the next one and be done with it, over and over and over and over, and after a decade of that I'm sorry but I'm not one to think it's changing here because...I dunno. Only thing Paige has is a strong loyal fan base, and I'm almost certain WWE don't give a shit about them.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying and I would be lying if I told you it doesn't eat me up inside seeing her screwed over many times. However I also see the many opportunities the WWE keep giving her over and over again. Te judge was an amazing opportunity, stone cold podcast was great, conan, ridiculousness etc. Being the youngest champ ever twice. These are opportunities none of the other forgotten girls ever got close to. Even when the revolution started, she took a lot of losses but she was featured more than even the new girls. They made sure to give her a ton of promos. Then you have her 24 thing where steph talked up Paige like she was GOAT. The current problem with Paige is she's already done everything against charlotte. Sasha , besides winning meaningless matches (like Paige now) hasn't been a regular on TV the last couple of months. It's just the cycle, once out of the title picture you are in meaningless matches or main event. Charlotte and Becky will suffer this faith too after mania. I wouldn't be shocked if they keep Paige away from Sasha now to be her first feud (and yes I know victim) until Bayley comes in. Paige will always be involved, she is still a big name and quite frankly a lot safer from irrelevance when not in the title pic than any of the 4 hw because of her fan base and media relations alone.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I get what you are saying and I would be lying if I told you it doesn't eat me up inside seeing her screwed over many times. However I also see the many opportunities the WWE keep giving her over and over again. Te judge was an amazing opportunity, stone cold podcast was great, conan, ridiculousness etc. Being the youngest champ ever twice. These are opportunities none of the other forgotten girls ever got close to. Even when the revolution started, she took a lot of losses but she was featured more than even the new girls. They made sure to give her a ton of promos. Then you have her 24 thing where steph talked up Paige like she was GOAT. The current problem with Paige is she's already done everything against charlotte. Sasha , besides winning meaningless matches (like Paige now) hasn't been a regular on TV the last couple of months. It's just the cycle, once out of the title picture you are in meaningless matches or main event. Charlotte and Becky will suffer this faith too after mania. I wouldn't be shocked if they keep Paige away from Sasha now to be her first feud (and yes I know victim) until Bayley comes in. Paige will always be involved, she is still a big name and quite frankly a lot safer from irrelevance when not in the title pic than any of the 4 hw because of her fan base and media relations alone.


See it's all media stuff. Adn as good as that is.. it's sperate in my eyes. No one gets over on the shows from it. And as good as that is, it doesn't satisfy that desire in me for watchong Paige the wrestler. 

And I dunno. I don't want her from now on used as filler for champs. That screams Natalya after she lost the title. Or everyone who lost the title and stuck around for that matter. I know Becky and Charlotte share the same fate as well and you know what that fucking sucks as well. What's the actualy point in being there if everyone knows you don't stand a chance at being at the top? That you aren't going to be considered #1 anytime soon. Which in WRESTLING Paige I don't see has a chance for at least a year, probably longer. And after close to 2 years of being a failing challenger or not doing anything, do you honestly expect they are going to give her a the spot again? Do you honestly think that's not going to reflect ad badly as the number of heel turns at this point? Corners already s...... at her, and don't consider her among the top stars in the company WRESTLING wise. Is she now going to make the new girls look good every time they come in, and every time they become champs? Because to be quite frank, thats what's made Natalya a joke.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> See it's all media stuff. Adn as good as that is.. it's sperate in my eyes. No one gets over on the shows from it. And as good as that is, it doesn't satisfy that desire in me for watchong Paige the wrestler.
> 
> And I dunno. I don't want her from now on used as filler for champs. That screams Natalya after she lost the title. Or everyone who lost the title and stuck around for that matter. I know Becky and Charlotte share the same fate as well and you know what that fucking sucks as well. What's the actualy point in being there if everyone knows you don't stand a chance at being at the top? That you aren't going to be considered #1 anytime soon. Which in WRESTLING Paige I don't see has a chance for at least a year, probably longer. And after close to 2 years of being a failing challenger or not doing anything, do you honestly expect they are going to give her a the spot again? Do you honestly think that's not going to reflect ad badly as the number of heel turns at this point? Corners already s...... at her, and don't consider her among the top stars in the company WRESTLING wise. Is she now going to make the new girls look good every time they come in, and every time they become champs? Because to be quite frank, thats what's made Natalya a joke.


Yeah but that's where age and resume come into place. Natalya is a lot older and no offense to her looks older. Paige has a significant resume. Longest reinging and first nxt divas champ. 2 time champ and youngest champ. Paige and Natalya share very little similarities in terms of booking and popularity which still is most important at the end of the day. I definitely think after Bayley they could make Paige a credible threat to her and give her a third reign. Hell she's already got the most reigns on the roster. She doesn't need the belt to be relevant anyway. She didn't hold it at all last year and she was the most over of her career. She already reached that feat, I'm at the point where I want to see her booked in bigger feuds, maybe with the male roster too.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@Caffore
Don't have twitter but if you or anyone else does you guys should message sarayaknight and see if she knows about Paige and mania and if she's going for her daughter again. That'd be a good way to find out. That or ask somebody attending her meet and greet to ask paige


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OK I don't want her booked with the men, because that's always been shaky at best, and always ends with "what a crazy slut she is" (because any female booked with a male story has sexual undertones, and the woman is always fast and loose). That's just WWE booking and it sucks. 

Like I say, she has age and a past, but I just don't see how WWE incorporate that back in any significant way once they've stopped being relevant for a long time. Because I've never seen them do it before; I don't even know if they'd want to do it. It's not impossible, in fact it should be the easiest thing in the world, but given a track record I have no idea, there is no precedent to say WWE can or will do it, there is sadly more precedent to say that she (and all the girls currently at the top and in the future to come) will fade away into nothing much. And I'm not sure what's most important to be honest, WWE booking of women seems to be scatter gun at best. In any case, I'm not sure how strong such a popularity will remain after being sidelined for a year. 

I'm not sure what happens after Bayley I must be honest. It might be Paige, but if she's not doing much for a long time I worry about the perception of her. That she's then a stepping stone diva, filler. That's kinda the role I see her in now making everyone else look strong, and I'm just not sure how WWE can book her out of that rut. Because WWE don't do that. 

That leads on to whether she needs to be champ to be relevant; in most cases I would agree with you, she doesn't. But the ecosystem of the diva's division and the way she's been booked, I would definitely say she needs to be champ again to be relevant as someone worth taking note of. Because there is a track record of women just falling off and there in-ring success stopping after they're allotted first title reign or 2, I feel that people need to see that you are serious again after a long absence/a long time being used to lose. I mean she can be in title feuds now and I'd think a lot of people would not consider her relevant if she's not going to win it. Because so many of the lesser women do the same thing; take a shot with no chance of winning, and that doesn't make them relevant. I mean Brie is doing the exact same thing now. So yeah I'd say she does need to win it again at some point, or she's going to be seen as the go to girl to pad out title reigns, or the go to girl to put someone over if she's feuding with someone else. And I believe that's a valid fear to have considering she hasn't won a feud since AJ came back in 2014.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is featured on the WM32 promo so she got to be apart of it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not enough Paige for my tastes. Kind of a boring episode last night.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Awwwww + Dawwwww!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> OK I don't want her booked with the men, because that's always been shaky at best, and always ends with "what a crazy slut she is" (because any female booked with a male story has sexual undertones, and the woman is always fast and loose). That's just WWE booking and it sucks.
> 
> Like I say, she has age and a past, but I just don't see how WWE incorporate that back in any significant way once they've stopped being relevant for a long time. Because I've never seen them do it before; I don't even know if they'd want to do it. It's not impossible, in fact it should be the easiest thing in the world, but given a track record I have no idea, there is no precedent to say WWE can or will do it, there is sadly more precedent to say that she (and all the girls currently at the top and in the future to come) will fade away into nothing much. And I'm not sure what's most important to be honest, WWE booking of women seems to be scatter gun at best. In any case, I'm not sure how strong such a popularity will remain after being sidelined for a year.
> 
> ...


If they learn how to build secondary feuds not winning the title for a while isn't much of a big deal. I think as time progresses they are going to have to build secondaries otherwise there will be too many divas sidelined. For one thing after mania Charlotte and Becky will be too overdone with Sasha and the title so they would need other feuds to stay relevant. Both aren't nearly close to as established as Paige and a month or 2 of them doing nothing would make them irrelevant rather quickly. Becky in particular would be screwed because then she could be really far from winning the title with never having won it before. If she loses this feud she won't get that title for a long time if ever which would really limit her resume. Pretty much everyone's screwed if they do the predictably Sasha wins the belt up until Bayley at summer slam and then Bayley holds it for a while until they decide to finally give it to someone else.



deanambroselover said:


> Paige is featured on the WM32 promo so she got to be apart of it


That's my point if they had no plans for Paige why put her on it. It's not like the ad was made a year ago. It's a new ad and this supposed match was the prediction by some since the call ups. If they didn't have a plan for Paige on the card why include her? There would be no point. Someone should just ask sarayqnight on twitter if she's going to mania the is year. That should clear it all up.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> That's my point if they had no plans for Paige why put her on it. It's not like the ad was made a year ago. It's a new ad and this supposed match was the prediction by some since the call ups. If they didn't have a plan for Paige on the card why include her? There would be no point. Someone should just ask sarayqnight on twitter if she's going to mania the is year. That should clear it all up.


In the promo Paige is also wearing the attire she wore at WM31 and as you say its a new promo that WWE has just done so she has to be involved


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@Deus Ex Machina we need those new Paige total divas gif


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I read yesterday that its rumoured to be Sasha vs Charlotte vs Becky for WM32. No Paige makes me mad shes done so much for the company she should be in that match


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope WWE comes to their senses and puts Paige in-with-them.
And heres a pic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*





 - she has a cameo.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> - she has a cameo.


What's this not home so can't see the video


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What's this not home so can't see the video


She just says she's nervous for her 1st WM.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Who watched Main Event match? Really good match. But I hate her and Nattie lost. Both deserve better.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Who watched Main Event match? Really good match. But I hate her and Nattie lost. Both deserve better.


_*I watched Main Event match and I do agree it was really good to watch. Everyone did their part in it very well. I was impressed with Naomi in the match. Her new submission was executed in a good way. It makes sense on why Nattie and Paige lost the match it is because Naomi and Tamina are getting pushed. *_


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Who watched Main Event match? Really good match. But I hate her and Nattie lost. Both deserve better.


Nattie really deserves to have proper matches, it's such a shame... She's like a female version of Cesaro. :crying:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _* Naomi and Tamina are getting pushed. *_


By pushed you mean fed to Sasha and Becky to keep them busy for a PPV right?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> By pushed you mean fed to Sasha and Becky to keep them busy for a PPV right?


Don't worry, it will all be over in 2 weeks and we can forget they even existed.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> By pushed you mean fed to Sasha and Becky to keep them busy for a PPV right?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> By pushed you mean fed to Sasha and Becky to keep them busy for a PPV right?


_*That is what I meant. They are being push to be fed to Sasha and Becky to keep them busy for Fast Lane. A filler feud which I heavily detest.*_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The only thing i liked about the match is Paige did not submit.
It seems like Paige was being protected in-that-match. So thats why the Paige/Natalya duo
is going to be an incredibly short run.

Until <<<<<<Paige + Natalya>>>>>>

Getting Paige back onto the/that long hard road to title town.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is that from her SnapChat?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think so!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Yummers!!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Her boobs look like they have been done. Has Paige really had a boob job


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shes looking so fake atm, it sucks.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Her boobs look like they have been done. Has Paige really had a boob job


:deanfpalm

Push up bra and make up how many times does this have to be explained, if she ever did have boob job she wouldn't be wrestling for 6/8 weeks.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> Push up bra and make up how many times does this have to be explained, if she ever did have boob job she wouldn't be wrestling for 6/8 weeks.


Probably longer. Wouldn't be cleared until the doctors know there won't be complications.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> Push up bra and make up how many times does this have to be explained, if she ever did have boob job she wouldn't be wrestling for 6/8 weeks.





Caffore said:


> Probably longer. Wouldn't be cleared until the doctors know there won't be complications.


If the day comes that Paige ever decides she wants an enhancement everybody will know right away. Paige is one of the few stars that literally has everything she does publicized now a days. She can't even sneeze without it making headlines. A boobjob is something she would never be able to hide and believe me it would be a huge storyline that total divas would not pass up on. The push up bra came about after te. I think she was recommended it for the show and she took a liking to it. Ever since then she wears it all the time.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I respect Paige and it wouldnt matter if she did get a boob job


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Addychu said:


> Shes looking so fake atm, it sucks.


Yeah, I have criticezed about Eva and how fake she looks, but as big of a Paige fan that I am, I really don't like how overproduced she has been the last few weeks, she doesn't need it and it doesn't look as good as she did before imo


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I have criticezed about Eva and how fake she looks, but as big of a Paige fan that I am, I really don't like how overproduced she has been the last few weeks, she doesn't need it and it doesn't look as good as she did before imo


The lipstick or the push up bra? I'm not a fan of the dark brown lipstick she wears but I think she looks really hot with the bright pink lipstick. My favorite look of her is probably the makeup style she uses for the green screens on total divas. She looks absolutely gorgeous there. We'll she always looks good to me but that style is the best imo.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> If the day comes that Paige ever decides she wants an enhancement everybody will know right away. Paige is one of the few stars that literally has everything she does publicized now a days. She can't even sneeze without it making headlines. A boobjob is something she would never be able to hide and believe me it would be a huge storyline that total divas would not pass up on. The push up bra came about after te. I think she was recommended it for the show and she took a liking to it. Ever since then she wears it all the time.


Look Paige is smart she's been around enough in wrestling to know her body sells in this business so a push bra and make up enhancement do the job for her, I'm not sure she'd ever take the boobjob (unless she got a long term injury and she really wants too) option as it would put her out of the ring for a minimum of 8 weeks which can be longer depending on impact recovery for the op.

There has been a big change in her appearance and social life since this apparent break up with Kevin Skaff hopefully it's a phase because this version of Paige is not attractive at all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Look Paige is smart she's been around enough in wrestling to know her body sells in this business so a push bra and make up enhancement do the job for her, I'm not sure she'd ever take the boobjob (unless she got a long term injury and she really wants too) option as it would put her out of the ring for a minimum of 8 weeks which can be longer depending on impact recovery for the op.
> 
> There has been a big change in her appearance and social life since this apparent break up with Kevin Skaff hopefully it's a phase because this version of Paige is not attractive at all.


Appearance? More lipstick? That's the only thing I've noticed. Her clothing is the same as per usual, same eyeliner, hair color etc. And she's always been known to party on her days off. I do get a feeling that this supposed breakup, Natalya team up etc is all an upcoming total divas storyline. I wouldn't be overly shocked to learn that Paige is still with kevin.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Going off topic briefly, has anyone seen this clip before? Apparently, it's from approx January 1, 2015 when Paige was first joining the full cast on Total Divas. Just a brief funny clip in case you missed it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm9uFW8_VUw


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@BobSmith3000 she's so adorable in that video.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Appearance? More lipstick? That's the only thing I've noticed. Her clothing is the same as per usual, same eyeliner, hair color etc. And she's always been known to party on her days off. I do get a feeling that this supposed breakup, Natalya team up etc is all an upcoming total divas storyline. I wouldn't be overly shocked to learn that Paige is still with kevin.










v









the make up is heavier all round, I know which I prefer she has such a natural beauty it's shame she has upped up the make up in general because she doesn't need it, I know you won't see any negatives with her because of your obsession but she has changed her appearance a lot in the last few months outside of her WWE image.

And Kevin posted a rather cryptic tweet about "relationships" so he's either playing along with TD or something has happened between them.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well I think she's hot anyway. To say she's not attractive at all in any situation is to be fair, downright ludicrous. You may not prefer the look but she's still 10x better looking than 99% of the population. But I get your point still. Although I'd say it's unfair to pin it to the break up/move; she's been looking like this way before that. And it's has idea's of what she's like now which I'd say is a bit unfair. 

That and to say she parties too much...dude she's 23. I'm literally 2 months off her age and I do the exact same thing roughly the same amount of times a week.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> That and to say she parties too much...dude she's 23. I'm literally 2 months off her age and I do the exact same thing roughly the same amount of times a week.


For those that don't know, Paige has been drinking a little bit/celebrating after performing at events since she was 16, for sure. (I should clarify that legal drinking age in the UK is 16). It did NOT start as of 2016 because of some silly Total Divas storyline where she and Kevin are pretending to be broken up!

As far as the partying goes, she has never once gotten in trouble with WWE because of going out and having a few drinks with her friends at the bar. Besides, she even told Stone Cold that she is a big beer enthusiast (Budweiser) and also like some Whiskey. The little bit that I've seen from social media, she and her friends are almost always incredibly laid back and lowkey when hanging out at the bar. Not swinging from chandeliers or anything crazy stupid like that!

And that karaoke bar incident w/ Foxy, again was NOT their fault but some local bar fly who was already quite drunk.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> (I should clarify that legal drinking age in the UK is 16).


No it's not the legal drinking age in pubs and clubs is 18 here and we have a challenge 25 scheme that encourages anyone between 18 and 25 to have ID handy for proof when buying and drinking in licensed premises. 16 and 17 year olds are legally allowed to drink a beer or wine with a meal in a restaurant only. While we're on this topic who the hell mentioned her drinking habits anyway? Yes Paige is hot I like Paige but I stated an opinion that her current use of more make up made her look less attractive to me, just because my opinion differs from yours does not make it "downright ludicrous" it's a different opinion, you Paige marks really need to chill out at times.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To me paiges new looks makes her look like/reminds me of Siouxsie Sioux From Siouxsie And The Banshees.
Going more towards the Goth side of things. As long as she does not get wild & crazy Robert Smith Cure Hair.


Then we good!!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> No it's not the legal drinking age in pubs and clubs is 18 here and we have a challenge 25 scheme that encourages anyone between 18 and 25 to have ID handy for proof when buying and drinking in licensed premises. 16 and 17 year olds are legally allowed to drink a beer or wine with a meal in a restaurant only. While we're on this topic who the hell mentioned her drinking habits anyway? Yes Paige is hot I like Paige but I stated an opinion that her current use of more make up made her look less attractive to me, just because my opinion differs from yours does not make it "downright ludicrous" it's a different opinion, you Paige marks really need to chill out at times.


OK that was a use of hyperbole. It was more to convey the fact that she, like all other wrestlers and celebs, is still going to look better than essentially everyone. Yeah of course that's your opinion. I even stated in that very post "I get your point". Also I thought you meant her social life now made her also "Not attractive at all"; that the way she acted made her unattractive, a fact I strongly refute (mainly because I hear so many people say she acts like an immature brat...she's 23. I wish I was as mature as her now)

And mate you should chill out. I make a pretty facetious comment about how I find a woman way out of my league good looking and you respond like I'm sharpening my knives to end you. Relax a bit, we're on a woman's specific board on a forum about wrestling, if there is anywhere not to be serious its here. Don't think we are bloodthirsty marks looking for a fight. Not being insulting, or at least that's not my intention, just have a laugh here, no worries. Despite what you may think we're not serial killer freaks, at least I hope the other here aren't haha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/696237650450235392


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> No it's not the legal drinking age in pubs and clubs is 18 here and we have a challenge 25 scheme that encourages anyone between 18 and 25 to have ID handy for proof when buying and drinking in licensed premises. 16 and 17 year olds are legally allowed to drink a beer or wine with a meal in a restaurant only.


Sorry. My bad. I stand corrected. I don't live in the UK, so I just Googled it. My only point was that Paige has been having fun with friends/other wrestlers at bars or clubs since it was legal for her to drink. I just assumed that it may have been at a younger age, since she admitted on Stone Cold's podcast that she was a bartender for the family's bar at the age of only 16. That's all.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Sorry. My bad. I stand corrected. I don't live in the UK, so I just Googled it. My only point was that Paige has been having fun with friends/other wrestlers at bars or clubs since it was legal for her to drink. I just assumed that it may have been at a younger age, since she admitted on Stone Cold's podcast that she was a bartender for the family's bar at the age of only 16. That's all.


To be fair on Jericho's podcast she admitted to drinking from the age of 11/12, before she got into wrestling. It's a thing with working class people in this country, Becky went through near enough the same thing (except it was more weed than drink I believe). Essentially wrestling taking them off a rougher track.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So which one for you guys have a twitter to ask sarayaknight about Paige and what she's doing at mania? Regent? Paigelover? Caffore? I feel she would know and would probably be going if Paige was going to be there.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> So which one for you guys have a twitter to ask sarayaknight about Paige and what she's doing at mania? Regent? Paigelover? Caffore? I feel she would know and would probably be going if Paige was going to be there.


Just tweet her. Hopefully i/we get some kind of answer/reply.
But im sure she gets flooded with tweets about/on her daughter on a daily basis.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Just tweet her. Hopefully i/we get some kind of answer/reply.
> But im sure she gets flooded with tweets about/on her daughter on a daily basis.


Don't have a twitter that's why I'm asking who does. But try it, I see she usually answers people


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well she doesn't know anything at the moment then.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/SarayaKnight/status/696942729415286784


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well she doesn't know anything at the moment then.


Wonder why her mom never really knows anything in terms of bookings. Does Paige keep everything secretive or is her mom not allowed to say anything?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Wonder why her mom never really knows anything in terms of bookings. Does Paige keep everything secretive or is her mom not allowed to say anything?


They may not tell her to be fair. And right now there's a good chance Paige herself doesn't know if she's on or not.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Wonder why her mom never really knows anything in terms of bookings. Does Paige keep everything secretive or is her mom not allowed to say anything?


Tbh she just seems like a very private sort of person.. I mean she didnt even talk about her break up with her bf which tbh I still dont even know if they are together or not.



PaigeLover said:


>


Paige, get rid of that lipstick please... :cry


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> They may not tell her to be fair. And right now there's a good chance Paige herself doesn't know if she's on or not.


even When she was hurt her mom wasn't fully aware she was concussed, also when she won her title her mom didn't know it was happening. Paige and talent may not be able to tell their bookings is my guess. Although to be fair regent asked her what their plans were for her, as in what type of match not if she would be there. I doubt any match is in full set at this point. Btw thanks regent for asking.




Addychu said:


> Tbh she just seems like a very private sort of person.. I mean she didnt even talk about her break up with her bf which tbh I still dont even know if they are together or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Paige, get rid of that lipstick please... :cry


Yeah but I don't think she's private with her mom.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> Paige, get rid of that lipstick please... :cry


 Yeah she looks better without it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> even When she was hurt her mom wasn't fully aware she was concussed, also when she won her title her mom didn't know it was happening. Paige and talent may not be able to tell their bookings is my guess. Although to be fair regent asked her what their plans were for her, as in what type of match not if she would be there. I doubt any match is in full set at this point. Btw thanks regent for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I simply don't think she knows (Paige) because to be frank WWE don't know. Right now for Mania WWE seem to know 3 matches out of probably 8 or 9. 

I mean there's a good chance she won't get on counting the numbers. They have WWE title, Diva's Title, and Brock sorted, which leaves the Battle Royal, US title, IC title, Tag Titles, Undertaker as desalinates. 8 matches. There may also be AJ styles separate match. So yeah would not be shocked at all.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well paiges look slightly goes through stages. I feel she likes to experiment
with new looks from time to time. In a few months it going to be something different.

But if she does use lipstick. I do love it when she wears red lipstick.
And your welcome guys for the tweet to paiges mother. I hope it helped[?].


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Well paiges slightly look goes through stages. I feel she likes to experiment
> with new looks from time to time. In a few months it going to be something different.
> 
> But if she does use lipstick. I do love it when she wears red lipstick.
> And your welcome guys for the tweet to paiges mother. I hope it helped[?].


Yeah thanks dude for sending the message


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I simply don't think she knows (Paige) because to be frank WWE don't know. Right now for Mania WWE seem to know 3 matches out of probably 8 or 9.
> 
> I mean there's a good chance she won't get on counting the numbers. They have WWE title, Diva's Title, and Brock sorted, which leaves the Battle Royal, US title, IC title, Tag Titles, Undertaker as desalinates. 8 matches. There may also be AJ styles separate match. So yeah would not be shocked at all.


If theres no plan for Paige I just don't see the logic in advertising her over the others on the poster from months ago and having her on the commercial ad. They usually choose the definite ones for those advertisements. So what made them change their minds.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> If theres no plan for Paige I just don't see the logic in advertising her over the others on the poster from months ago and having her on the commercial ad. They usually choose the definite ones for those advertisements. So what made them change their minds.


I guess it was just an advert after all. Or seems to be at least, because as I say looking at the probable matches, and her direction, I can't see her getting a spot now.

The only way is if they have a title match the night before, but I see no reason why they'd do that, or why Paige at the moment (considering her booking) would be a reason to do that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I guess it was just an advert after all. Or seems to be at least, because as I say looking at the probable matches, and her direction, I can't see her getting a spot now.
> 
> The only way is if they have a title match the night before, but I see no reason why they'd do that, or why Paige at the moment (considering her booking) would be a reason to do that.


I'm not sure about them adding her to the title match but I'm sure they'll give her a quick tag match with the other girls. I definitely think the plan always was to get Paige on. I don't see why that would change, also this could be bries last mania ever so I can't see them leaving her off. Also it wouldn't be much of a "revolution" if you only have 1 divas match and leave off most of the girls and the most popular girl for an nxt remake match that we have all seen multiple times already. If they can fit a crappy pointless Becky Sasha tamin naomi match at fast lane they can fit a tag match at mania with their 2 most well known stars. Plus it wouldn't make sense to have zero total divas on a mania card, and arguably the most popular European star and English star. Mania is a worldwide show, leaving off someone huge outside the states is bad business. I still have my doubts she won't be on . I do think think the WWE is that stupid when it comes to things. We shall find out real soon, hopefully her next question and a.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I still wouldn't be shocked to see then popping Paige back on TV and in a fatal four way title match. Right now, Becky or Sasha aren't really involved with Charlotte so it's still possible they'll have them all in that match.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I'm not sure about them adding her to the title match but I'm sure they'll give her a quick tag match with the other girls. I definitely think the plan always was to get Paige on. I don't see why that would change, also this could be bries last mania ever so I can't see them leaving her off. Also it wouldn't be much of a "revolution" if you only have 1 divas match and leave off most of the girls and the most popular girl for an nxt remake match that we have all seen multiple times already. If they can fit a crappy pointless Becky Sasha tamin naomi match at fast lane they can fit a tag match at mania with their 2 most well known stars. Plus it wouldn't make sense to have zero total divas on a mania card, and arguably the most popular European star and English star. Mania is a worldwide show, leaving off someone huge outside the states is bad business. I still have my doubts she won't be on . I do think think the WWE is that stupid when it comes to things. We shall find out real soon, hopefully her next question and a.


It would have to be a dead quick one like, but like I say the card looks pretty set with the title matches and the matches you can't not have (taker, Brock, AJ). Hell unless he face's taker I'm struggling to see where Owens fits, or Rusev, or Sheamus, or Del Rio.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well back to pic postin!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well she's happy


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> It would have to be a dead quick one like, but like I say the card looks pretty set with the title matches and the matches you can't not have (taker, Brock, AJ). Hell unless he face's taker I'm struggling to see where Owens fits, or Rusev, or Sheamus, or Del Rio.


Those guys will be added in the battle royal if anything and the tag matches are usuallyvpreshow


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

She is out of the card, I think that Brie has more chances to have a match.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She is out of the card, I think that Brie has more chances to have a match.


And why is that. Why would Paige the most over and well known diva on the roster, the face of the division for over a year be a sure thing off the card but brie who is likely done in a month or so more likely. Sometimes I feel people generally want paige off the card (not the Paige marks on this site) just so some of their favorites can get a better reaction and they can say I told you so. As I have stated many times it would be a travesty to leave her off, after all she did for them the past year. It would be an eff you to her and her fans and if I were her I would pursue a movie career.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Those guys will be added in the battle royal if anything and the tag matches are usuallyvpreshow


Probably yeah. But what I mean is, even for the men they are struggling to find spots. They shouldn't be, but they are. The whole show usually has 8-9 matches all card. I can easily see 8 not including Paige at this point, and I can see others who will have priority (AJ Styles). Unless a title match drops to Raw, I just don't think it adds up.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> And why is that. Why would Paige the most over and well known diva on the roster, the face of the division for over a year be a sure thing off the card but brie who is likely done in a month or so more likely. Sometimes I feel people generally want paige off the card (not the Paige marks on this site) just so some of their favorites can get a better reaction and they can say I told you so. As I have stated many times it would be a travesty to leave her off, after all she did for them the past year. It would be an eff you to her and her fans and if I were her I would pursue a movie career.


1) You overestimate how over she is, remember the apathy she got when she make her return?

2) She isn't the face of the division, The Bellas are and that's why is harder to get rid of them. 

3) I want to see her something important but you can see that they don't have big plans to her. It's a good thing that she is on the bench while they are building more stars.

4) What are you talking about? Maybe Charlotte don't get good reactions but the crowd is behind Becky and Sasha.

5) And you're acting like if was her last year in the company, she should take this as a lesson to care more about be a wrestler instead of a reality star.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> 1) You overestimate how over she is, remember the apathy she got when she make her return?
> 
> 2) She isn't the face of the division, The Bellas are and that's why is harder to get rid of them.
> 
> ...


She's been the one advertised for all outside media the past year, if you didn't see that then you weren't paying attention. For god sakes she was even chosen for tough enough and the austin podcast this year. She certainly was the face of the division. As for her overness of all the girls in the division maybe minus Nikki she's the most well known and certainly their biggest seller with the consistent highest meet and greet lines. She always gets good reactions in smark and non smark crowds, something that none of the other girls have been able to do as of yet. And no I don't remember Paige ever getting apathy but thanks for proving my point that you are one of those Paige doesn't deserve it because she's a total diva. Let's not act like Paige was dying to get on that show from day one. She's been consistent in every interview in stating that the WWE basically begged her for the gig. And I'm pretty sure she takes her wrestling pretty damn seriously. And number 3 is a joke why would it be a good thing to sacrifice an already made and established star to try to build new stars. You need to keep a balance, and you certainly don't kill the momentum of a girl who is only 23 years old. That's just plain awful booking


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> She's been the one advertised for all outside media the past year, if you didn't see that then you weren't paying attention. For god sakes she was even chosen for tough enough and the austin podcast this year. She certainly was the face of the division. As for her overness of all the girls in the division maybe minus Nikki she's the most well known and certainly their biggest seller with the consistent highest meet and greet lines. She always gets good reactions in smark and non smark crowds, something that none of the other girls have been able to do as of yet. And no I don't remember Paige ever getting apathy but thanks for proving my point that you are one of those Paige doesn't deserve it because she's a total diva. Let's not act like Paige was dying to get on that show from day one. She's been consistent in every interview in stating that the WWE basically begged her for the gig. And I'm pretty sure she takes her wrestling pretty damn seriously. And number 3 is a joke why would it be a good thing to sacrifice an already made and established star to try to build new stars. You need to keep a balance, and you certainly don't kill the momentum of a girl who is only 23 years old. That's just plain awful booking


She is not the only one that advertised the show, last year they put Mark Henry in the promotional poster of WM and he only was in the preshow. She even said that they use her on TE because she is british and she was in the Austin podcast because the divas revolution started and they wanted to promote TE so she was the logical choice. I'm not saying that she doesn't sells but she isn't popular as the Bellas or like AJ was so any diva can take her spot. She is like the other divas in terms of crowd reactions, they can get good reactions, they can get apathy or mean reactions, and I remember that the crowd was silent when she make her return with Natalya.

I'm not saying that she doesn't deserve her spot but TE and TD are making her less likable because they portray her as a brat and I'm not sure if her priority is her wrestling. And it's a good thing because people are tired of her being in the title scene, so that's why they're building new stars, the division was improving since she is in the bench but I agree, they should use her because they will kill her momentum.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think in all honesty Paige probably has no clue herself whats going on for mania, in fact that's probably the case for most of the talent, I mean Seth didn't even know he was getting the title till half way through mania. I'm sure WWE has a general idea of the talent they want to include and that's what the advertisements are based off but in terms of actual stories and matches I think that's still up in the air.

I have to say my thoughts of Paige being on the mania card are diminishing with the way its going but I'm still attempting to stay optimistic. Shes on the card for the March to Wrestlemania network special which occurs only a few weeks before mania but at the same time Charlotte isn't included, shes doing a house show elsewhere that night which would indicate Paige will be in a "feud" outside of the title, whether that makes it to mania or not is unlikely since they never do 2 divas matches but hey they are at Fastlane so you never know.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Found this article where Paige is mentioned.

http://whatculture.com/wwe/13-wwe-superstars-to-watch-on-road-to-wrestlemania-32.php


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

[QUOT can make a case that niE=PKKanza;56977921]She is not the only one that advertised the show, last year they put Mark Henry in the promotional poster of WM and he only was in the preshow. She even said that they use her on TE because she is british and she was in the Austin podcast because the divas revolution started and they wanted to promote TE so she was the logical choice. I'm not saying that she doesn't sells but she isn't popular as the Bellas or like AJ was so any diva can take her spot. She is like the other divas in terms of crowd reactions, they can get good reactions, they can get apathy or mean reactions, and I remember that the crowd was silent when she make her return with Natalya.

I'm not saying that she doesn't deserve her spot but TE and TD are making her less likable because they portray her as a brat and I'm not sure if her priority is her wrestling. And it's a good thing because people are tired of her being in the title scene, so that's why they're building new stars, the division was improving since she is in the bench but I agree, they should use her because they will kill her momentum.[/QUOTE]

This is all a load of crap, they chose paige for both roles because she was very hot at the time and was the clear cut face of the division. They didn't just choose her because she was british. But we can disregard that, but can you explain why she was the wizard world , ringside fest, toysrus, ridiculousness, conan, ign, sports illustrated choice this year? Was that because she was British too? And the rest of your statements are not only flat out wrong they are disrespectful to paige. Comparing Her Popularity To Other Divas Is A joke. None of those divas ever had the number 1 tshirts, action figures , meet and greet lines consistently etc. As for the bellas, you can make a case that Nikki is as popular but no way in hell is brie more popular than paige. Also I like how you keep bringing up the apathy paige got on her return but fail to mention not a single person on that show got a reaction in that city. But that doesn't matter the live shows preceding it show paige coming out to great reactions and I have the videos and live event results to prove it. While we're at it did we forget already just how popular paige was after she was even turned heel against Charlotte and becky, that they were forced to turn her back to face, or do we only have 1 week selective memory? Anyways thanks for turning on paige for playing a character on a TV show that is mean. That stupid fame whore paige joining that bad total divas just doesn't care about wrestling anymore and because of that I'm going to dislike her now and say she's expendable and not popular. And lol at the division being better because she's not in it. She was the highlight of her entire feud with Charlotte and still has been the best promo since this thing started. One last thing the only people tired of paige are the troll diva stans who hate anyone on top. Remember aj anyone? @PKKanza


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I think Paige already surpassed Bellas last year. Maybe you have on impression of 2014 when she was new. And I don't think she take Total Divas over wrestling at one bit. I don't understand why people come up with this assumption. Any proof of it?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Ok I wouldn'the say the division has got better because Paige left the title scene. But it's been great, mainly because of Beck I'd say (hopefully Sacha improves now she's solo as well). 

To say it's good she's on the bench is utter horseshit. It's the constant awful cycle of the division; you leave the scene and "oh let them build new stars" and then you lose the old one. And it happens every time. Only people happy with it are fairweather fans who want a new toy every year, which sadly seems a fair few here. Not saying constant title picture but do something else other than nothing/losing to bad Team BAD. 

Anyway, yeah, I so hope she gets on the card. Contrary to popular belief she's not fame hungry kardashian, but believe it if you want no concern to me. I just not sure now if she will. And with that I fear she may have fully got lost in the shuffle, at which point, I'd rather she leave, either to do better things, or at least wrestler on a level she deserves.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> [QUOT can make a case that niE=PKKanza;56977921]She is not the only one that advertised the show, last year they put Mark Henry in the promotional poster of WM and he only was in the preshow. She even said that they use her on TE because she is british and she was in the Austin podcast because the divas revolution started and they wanted to promote TE so she was the logical choice. I'm not saying that she doesn't sells but she isn't popular as the Bellas or like AJ was so any diva can take her spot. She is like the other divas in terms of crowd reactions, they can get good reactions, they can get apathy or mean reactions, and I remember that the crowd was silent when she make her return with Natalya.
> 
> I'm not saying that she doesn't deserve her spot but TE and TD are making her less likable because they portray her as a brat and I'm not sure if her priority is her wrestling. And it's a good thing because people are tired of her being in the title scene, so that's why they're building new stars, the division was improving since she is in the bench but I agree, they should use her because they will kill her momentum.


This is all a load of crap, they chose paige for both roles because she was very hot at the time and was the clear cut face of the division. They didn't just choose her because she was british. But we can disregard that, but can you explain why she was the wizard world , ringside fest, toysrus, ridiculousness, conan, ign, sports illustrated choice this year? Was that because she was British too? And the rest of your statements are not only flat out wrong they are disrespectful to paige. Comparing Her Popularity To Other Divas Is A joke. None of those divas ever had the number 1 tshirts, action figures , meet and greet lines consistently etc. As for the bellas, you can make a case that Nikki is as popular but no way in hell is brie more popular than paige. Also I like how you keep bringing up the apathy paige got on her return but fail to mention not a single person on that show got a reaction in that city. But that doesn't matter the live shows preceding it show paige coming out to great reactions and I have the videos and live event results to prove it. While we're at it did we forget already just how popular paige was after she was even turned heel against Charlotte and becky, that they were forced to turn her back to face, or do we only have 1 week selective memory? Anyways thanks for turning on paige for playing a character on a TV show that is mean. That stupid fame whore paige joining that bad total divas just doesn't care about wrestling anymore and because of that I'm going to dislike her now and say she's expendable and not popular. And lol at the division being better because she's not in it. She was the highlight of her entire feud with Charlotte and still has been the best promo since this thing started. One last thing the only people tired of paige are the troll diva stans who hate anyone on top. Remember aj anyone? @PKKanza[/QUOTE]

I'm not saying that she wasn't hot at that time, but she even said that they chose her to be the mean judge like Simon Cowell, and for the Austin podcast they advertised her like part of the divas revolution and TE judge. They use the most popular talent to do that, she is not the only one who promotes the company and do meet and greats. Of course she is more popular that those divas because she has been on the roster for almost 2 years, but you need to remember that she wasn't hot after her debut, she was getting silence from the crowd.If I remember Becky got a good crowd reaction that night and I never said that she isn't over but obviously she isn't super over.

I never turned on her but most of people did that after showing "her personality" on those reality shows. And of course the division improved since she isn't in the title scene, people were more invested in the feud between Becky and Charlotte than any other feud. And not only diva stans were tired of her, her fans were tired of her (mostly because she never won the title for months) and people to like her were tired of her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> This is all a load of crap, they chose paige for both roles because she was very hot at the time and was the clear cut face of the division. They didn't just choose her because she was british. But we can disregard that, but can you explain why she was the wizard world , ringside fest, toysrus, ridiculousness, conan, ign, sports illustrated choice this year? Was that because she was British too? And the rest of your statements are not only flat out wrong they are disrespectful to paige. Comparing Her Popularity To Other Divas Is A joke. None of those divas ever had the number 1 tshirts, action figures , meet and greet lines consistently etc. As for the bellas, you can make a case that Nikki is as popular but no way in hell is brie more popular than paige. Also I like how you keep bringing up the apathy paige got on her return but fail to mention not a single person on that show got a reaction in that city. But that doesn't matter the live shows preceding it show paige coming out to great reactions and I have the videos and live event results to prove it. While we're at it did we forget already just how popular paige was after she was even turned heel against Charlotte and becky, that they were forced to turn her back to face, or do we only have 1 week selective memory? Anyways thanks for turning on paige for playing a character on a TV show that is mean. That stupid fame whore paige joining that bad total divas just doesn't care about wrestling anymore and because of that I'm going to dislike her now and say she's expendable and not popular. And lol at the division being better because she's not in it. She was the highlight of her entire feud with Charlotte and still has been the best promo since this thing started. One last thing the only people tired of paige are the troll diva stans who hate anyone on top. Remember aj anyone? @PKKanza


I'm not saying that she wasn't hot at that time, but she even said that they chose her to be the mean judge like Simon Cowell, and for the Austin podcast they advertised her like part of the divas revolution and TE judge. They use the most popular talent to do that, she is not the only one who promotes the company and do meet and greats. Of course she is more popular that those divas because she has been on the roster for almost 2 years, but you need to remember that she wasn't hot after her debut, she was getting silence from the crowd.If I remember Becky got a good crowd reaction that night and I never said that she isn't over but obviously she isn't super over.

I never turned on her but most of people did that after showing "her personality" on those reality shows. And of course the division improved since she isn't in the title scene, people were more invested in the feud between Becky and Charlotte than any other feud. And not only diva stans were tired of her, her fans were tired of her (mostly because she never won the title for months) and people to like her were tired of her.[/QUOTE]

What do you think actually should be done with her, just as a question? Because to be quite frank, it seems nothing is going to be done with her which for most women is the death blow of their career in WWE.

And as a general point I want to see one good defence for "Oh let them do nothing while you build new stars" which answers the question well when do you use them again? Or a defence of using a female wrestler for a year or 2 before letting them get lost in the shuffle for the rest of their career, because practically those two things are 1 and the same now. 

So yeah, someone justify to me having a 23 year old likely classified as finished enhancement talent after 2 years on the roster


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> This is all a load of crap, they chose paige for both roles because she was very hot at the time and was the clear cut face of the division. They didn't just choose her because she was british. But we can disregard that, but can you explain why she was the wizard world , ringside fest, toysrus, ridiculousness, conan, ign, sports illustrated choice this year? Was that because she was British too? And the rest of your statements are not only flat out wrong they are disrespectful to paige. Comparing Her Popularity To Other Divas Is A joke. None of those divas ever had the number 1 tshirts, action figures , meet and greet lines consistently etc. As for the bellas, you can make a case that Nikki is as popular but no way in hell is brie more popular than paige. Also I like how you keep bringing up the apathy paige got on her return but fail to mention not a single person on that show got a reaction in that city. But that doesn't matter the live shows preceding it show paige coming out to great reactions and I have the videos and live event results to prove it. While we're at it did we forget already just how popular paige was after she was even turned heel against Charlotte and becky, that they were forced to turn her back to face, or do we only have 1 week selective memory? Anyways thanks for turning on paige for playing a character on a TV show that is mean. That stupid fame whore paige joining that bad total divas just doesn't care about wrestling anymore and because of that I'm going to dislike her now and say she's expendable and not popular. And lol at the division being better because she's not in it. She was the highlight of her entire feud with Charlotte and still has been the best promo since this thing started. One last thing the only people tired of paige are the troll diva stans who hate anyone on top. Remember aj anyone? @PKKanza


I'm not saying that she wasn't hot at that time, but she even said that they chose her to be the mean judge like Simon Cowell, and for the Austin podcast they advertised her like part of the divas revolution and TE judge. They use the most popular talent to do that, she is not the only one who promotes the company and do meet and greats. Of course she is more popular that those divas because she has been on the roster for almost 2 years, but you need to remember that she wasn't hot after her debut, she was getting silence from the crowd.If I remember Becky got a good crowd reaction that night and I never said that she isn't over but obviously she isn't super over.

I never turned on her but most of people did that after showing "her personality" on those reality shows. And of course the division improved since she isn't in the title scene, people were more invested in the feud between Becky and Charlotte than any other feud. And not only diva stans were tired of her, her fans were tired of her (mostly because she never won the title for months) and people to like her were tired of her.[/QUOTE]
Oh the silence from the crowds on debut thing again. Funny because I remember her getting the biggest reaction for a diva on debut in years, and this was all before nxt was on the network. These 3 new girls didn't start to get reactions until this past month, he'll Charlotte still gets zero. One thing I do know is when paige was on nxt she was head and shoulders more popular than each of those girls which is why she rushed to the top. But the point still stands. Paige should not be thrown out of mania and pushed to the side just because she isn't the new flavor of the month. Especially when contrary to your belief she's still far and away their most popular girl. It's different if she was headed for retirement and you needed to build new girls to replace her who are younger, but she's 23. Charlotte and becky are both almost 30. It makes zero sense. It makes no sense to push a girl who is already popular down in an attempt to get other girls at her level. That's exactly what's wrong with the company.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> What do you think actually should be done with her, just as a question? Because to be quite frank, it seems nothing is going to be done with her which for most women is the death blow of their career in WWE.
> 
> And as a general point I want to see one good defence for "Oh let them do nothing while you build new stars" which answers the question well when do you use them again? Or a defence of using a female wrestler for a year or 2 before letting them get lost in the shuffle for the rest of their career, because practically those two things are 1 and the same now.
> 
> So yeah, someone justify to me having a 23 year old likely classified as finished enhancement talent after 2 years on the roster


If they see her as a top diva they should keep her away from the title scene, they can build her with a new character, obviously they need to feed her with divas that are less over than her until they want her as a champion.

If they don't have nothing for her she can be a valet or just focus in being a reality star until they release her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> If they see her as a top diva they should keep her away from the title scene, they can build her with a new character, obviously they need to feed her with divas that are less over than her until they want her as a champion.
> 
> If they don't have nothing for her she can be a valet or just focus in being a reality star until they release her.


Are you going to trash the new nxt divas too if they get put on total divas or is this just a paige thing.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Oh the silence from the crowds on debut thing again. Funny because I remember her getting the biggest reaction for a diva on debut in years, and this was all before nxt was on the network. These 3 new girls didn't start to get reactions until this past month, he'll Charlotte still gets zero. One thing I do know is when paige was on nxt she was head and shoulders more popular than each of those girls which is why she rushed to the top. But the point still stands. Paige should not be thrown out of mania and pushed to the side just because she isn't the new flavor of the month. Especially when contrary to your belief she's still far and away their most popular girl. It's different if she was headed for retirement and you needed to build new girls to replace her who are younger, but she's 23. Charlotte and becky are both almost 30. It makes zero sense. It makes no sense to push a girl who is already popular down in an attempt to get other girls at her level. That's exactly what's wrong with the company.


I'm just saying that after her debut (her debut was in front of a smarky crowd) she was getting silence from the crowd and she started to be over after survivor series btw. What are you talking about? Or you will forget the "we want Sasha" chants? And Charlotte is getting the reactions that a heel supposed to have.

If she is far from retire, why are you upset that she isn't in the title scene? She can have another chance in the future, she only needs to be more focus in her wrestling.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Are you going to trash the new nxt divas too if they get put on total divas or is this just a paige thing.


If they start to don't give a shit about wrestling of course and I can say the things that I dislike about them too.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> If they see her as a top diva they should keep her away from the title scene, they can build her with a new character, obviously they need to feed her with divas that are less over than her until they want her as a champion.
> 
> If they don't have nothing for her she can be a valet or just focus in being a reality star until they release her.


I fully agree, 100%

My worry is they're not doing that with her. She's lost her character and she's not doing much and seemingly not appearing to do much anytime soon. 

If it changes, great. If not, well It's probably gonna be a rough year and a bit for fans. May change in time, but who knows, damage might be done.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I'm just saying that after her debut (her debut was in front of a smarky crowd) she was getting silence from the crowd and she started to be over after survivor series btw. What are you talking about? Or you will forget the "we want Sasha" chants? And Charlotte is getting the reactions that a heel supposed to have.
> 
> If she is far from retire, why are you upset that she isn't in the title scene? She can have another chance in the future, she only needs to be more focus in her wrestling.


 No I distinctly remember Sasha coming out to silence when she was announced and her first month or so. She didn't get the we want Sasha chants until we started getting Naomi every week while she stood and watched. WWE then started using the chant in story lines to get more people to do it. Charlotte is only heel because nobody ever gave a crap about her and still don't may I add. She was turned heel because paige was too over, even though she was the heel. And I'm not upset she's not in the title scene and neither is caffore. We're upset that she's being taken off TV for a bit in an attempt to get other girls over. You don't ruin the momentum of the talent you have to push the new toy. That's why the company can't build huge stars anymore. As soon as someone gets very over they replace them with someone new. They should be putting her in another storyline with another diva outside the title but the company seems to think if you are not in the title match you can't have anything no matter how popular you are. As soon as this storyline ends Charlotte and Becky will suffer the same faith and it's the main problem with the divas division. That's why paige was in the title scene so long, because without it their most popular diva would be off of the television and making them no money. You and the other anti paige brigade wouldn't have to complain about paiges title shots if the company learned to book 2 diva feuds at once.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> If they start to don't give a shit about wrestling of course and I can say the things that I dislike about them too.


I need an answer of this how in the fu## does paige being on total divas mean she doesn't give a shit about wrestling. Please elaborate. I have seen her working her as off the past 2 years like Noone else for this company, there has been absolutely no sign of her not giving a shot about wrestling.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> I fully agree, 100%
> 
> My worry is they're not doing that with her. She's lost her character and she's not doing much and seemingly not appearing to do much anytime soon.
> 
> If it changes, great. If not, well It's probably gonna be a rough year and a bit for fans. May change in time, but who knows, damage might be done.


They will use her in the future if people buy her merchandise and she still gets good reactions. They can repackage her with a new character that's not a problem.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Will they though? And it's an endless cycle while she doesn'the do anything, why would people buy her stuff? If no one buys her stuff why should she be pushed? 

Why can'take she do other things outside the title picture?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> No I distinctly remember Sasha coming out to silence when she was announced and her first month or so. She didn't get the we want Sasha chants until we started getting Naomi every week while she stood and watched. WWE then started using the chant in story lines to get more people to do it. Charlotte is only heel because nobody ever gave a crap about her and still don't may I add. She was turned heel because paige was too over, even though she was the heel. And I'm not upset she's not in the title scene and neither is caffore. We're upset that she's being taken off TV for a bit in an attempt to get other girls over. You don't ruin the momentum of the talent you have to push the new toy. That's why the company can't build huge stars anymore. As soon as someone gets very over they replace them with someone new. They should be putting her in another storyline with another diva outside the title but the company seems to think if you are not in the title match you can't have anything no matter how popular you are. As soon as this storyline ends Charlotte and Becky will suffer the same faith and it's the main problem with the divas division. That's why paige was in the title scene so long, because without it their most popular diva would be off of the television and making them no money. You and the other anti paige brigade wouldn't have to complain about paiges title shots if the company learned to book 2 diva feuds at once.


But she is getting reactions, it doesn't matter how or when the chants started, she is over like Becky. Speaking of Charlotte she is better as a heel no one will denied that she turned heel just because people cheered for Paige instead of her (even when they use that line). 

And I agree with you about they should use her outside the title scene but they don't have too many options to put her in a match in WM. So they can repackage her and use her better after mania.

And I don't think that Becky and Charlotte will suffer the same faith, Becky is likable and the fans are behind her she will get a push and Charlotte is a Flair. And that's why they will start to book two feuds for the divas, they are doing that right now. 

And I'm not against Paige, she should've won at MITB (the story makes sense)or at Survivor Series (if they wanted Charlotte as a babyface).


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> No I distinctly remember Sasha coming out to silence when she was announced and her first month or so. She didn't get the we want Sasha chants until we started getting Naomi every week while she stood and watched. WWE then started using the chant in story lines to get more people to do it. Charlotte is only heel because nobody ever gave a crap about her and still don't may I add. She was turned heel because paige was too over, even though she was the heel. And I'm not upset she's not in the title scene and neither is caffore. We're upset that she's being taken off TV for a bit in an attempt to get other girls over. You don't ruin the momentum of the talent you have to push the new toy. That's why the company can't build huge stars anymore. As soon as someone gets very over they replace them with someone new. They should be putting her in another storyline with another diva outside the title but the company seems to think if you are not in the title match you can't have anything no matter how popular you are. As soon as this storyline ends Charlotte and Becky will suffer the same faith and it's the main problem with the divas division. That's why paige was in the title scene so long, because without it their most popular diva would be off of the television and making them no money. You and the other anti paige brigade wouldn't have to complain about paiges title shots if the company learned to book 2 diva feuds at once.


I actually think people started the We Want Sasha chant because they actualy found her interesting... She's great at fighting. :draper2


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Will they though? And it's an endless cycle while she doesn'the do anything, why would people buy her stuff? If no one buys her stuff why should she be pushed?
> 
> Why can'take she do other things outside the title picture?


Maybe because they give her new merchandise, she still sells even that she isn't on TV.

And they are doing two stories at the moment, they can do that in the future.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

But who can Becky and Charlotte feud with after Mania? And even if they do get feuds, is it fine for them to do nothing in a few months because they'very been on TV for too much? Let someone else on TV? Well at that stage, how do they keep momentum after staying of TV for a few months?

Also if they get feuds, then I guess Paige doesn't, cause you gotta go with the new girls. Unless Paige is losing to them. So yeah Paige doesn't get anything because they do instead. Then year or 2 down the line replace Paige in this situation with Becky or Charlotte, and and Becky and Charlotte with Bayley and Asuka. Is it at that point fine for Becky and Charlotte to do nothing while someone is champ and new girls get second feuds? 

So is that mentality of a shiny new toy really fine?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> I actually think people started the We Want Sasha chant because they actualy found her interesting... She's great at fighting. :draper2


It had nothing to do with her being a cheerleader to Naomi her first couple of months while she came out to Naomis music. Ofcourse not. People don't chant we want so and so if they are on the show. Sasha was not at the time and she was coming in with the most hype. If she came in from the get go into the top storyline the chant would not have started. That's the point. Her being off TV and aging second fiddle in the beginning aided her reactions and it's now working with Becky as well who is actually more over than sasha. If WWE did this with charlottw, who knows maybe she would actually be more over.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I need an answer of this how in the fu## does paige being on total divas mean she doesn't give a shit about wrestling. Please elaborate. I have seen her working her as off the past 2 years like Noone else for this company, there has been absolutely no sign of her not giving a shot about wrestling.


Because it seems that she is more worried about that reality or partying. In most of her matches is so boring and when she tries to do something new it looks sloppy.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Maybe because they give her new merchandise, she still sells even that she isn't on TV.
> 
> And they are doing two stories at the moment, they can do that in the future.


Two storylines is too infrequent. 

If they have a proper second women's feud post Fast Lane to Mania, I'd be shocked.

I mean it's going to be even worse post-Mania. One secondary feud is going to go to Bayley, so yeah one of Charlotte or Becky are likely going to drop off as well. I want someone to justify that, that you can just stop doing anything with someone who was a major player merely a day before, and increase your talent pool of enhancement talent, rather than maintain a pool of over women. 2 or 3 over women, everyone else is enhancement; real healthy division that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Because it seems that she is more worried about that reality or partying. In most of her matches is so boring and when she tries to do something new it looks sloppy.


Lol ironically she has given sasha her 2 best matches on the roster to date. None of the girls that came in haven't been sloppy, sasha especially. You are literally just pulling out shit of diva stans that you read on the Internet now to try to make a bs point. It's all a load of crap and propaganda set by a few Paige haters, that recycle the same shit everyday because their favorites aren't getting a push. Want to see sloppy, watch the past 2 banks vs Becky matches. Seriously just stop, we get it you are looking for every reason to find a fault in Paige for whatever reason. Ironically she's in your avatar.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Because it seems that she is more worried about that reality or partying. In most of her matches is so boring and when she tries to do something new it looks sloppy.


Well that's your opinion, I disagree. Although I would say she's better than Charlotte full stop, and so far Sasha hasn't been great on the main roster (in fact her good matches have only been with...Paige. Funny how Paige has been in the best or 2nd best match of the revolution so far)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Two storylines is too infrequent.
> 
> If they have a proper second women's feud post Fast Lane to Mania, I'd be shocked.
> 
> I mean it's going to be even worse post-Mania. One secondary feud is going to go to Bayley, so yeah one of Charlotte or Becky are likely going to drop off as well. I want someone to justify that, that you can just stop doing anything with someone who was a major player merely a day before, and increase your talent pool of enhancement talent, rather than maintain a pool of over women. 2 or 3 over women, everyone else is enhancement; real healthy division that.


It's the diva Stan way. give every diva a tile shot and once they win hate on them and want the new thing. Paige needs to go though, she doesn't care about wrestling, she's sloppy, boring and a famewhore. Viva nxt, those girls have been absolutely perfect since their callups. No sloppiness from them.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> It's the diva Stan way. give every diva a tile shot and once they win hate on them and want the new thing. Paige needs to go though, she doesn't care about wrestling, she's sloppy, boring and a famewhore. Viva nxt, those girls have been absolutely perfect since their callups. No sloppiness from them.


Thing is it's an arbitrary split. I love Paige, but I love Becky, and Sasha, and Bayley, and Asuka, and going back I'm a big fan of Summer and Emma too. But for too many fans it has to be one girl, then the next one comes along and the past is trash. Someone described NXT fandom in some ways as a cult, and you know what it's not far wrong. Why can't everyone just like good wrestlers? Why is there a temporal limit? Why must I not be happy about new people without being worried that people I like right now are going to be left behind? Or even worse, that I'll have to argue with people (some of whom I know where huge fans of people I liked) that this person isn't the worst thing since Hitler? 

Why do we have to accept a cycle system when people go to the top, then do nothing, then they try to put them on the top again and guess what, they're not over because they've done nothing for months? Why do people keep peddling "Time away is only a good thing" without explaining why it's different from every other woman? Why do people keep saying she's too young to always do stuff, and "don't worry she's got all the time in the world", without answering how the new toy cycle ends or how a woman who hasn't done anything for months can suddenly be given a sustained enough push to become legit again, especially if she's not over because she hasn't done anything for months?

How can after every fucking new face, EVERY FUCKING TIME, people proclaim the system and division is fixed, and deny issues until it becomes obvious and enough time is passed that they can say "Blank from NXT will come in and save it" and rinse and repeat.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Two storylines is too infrequent.
> 
> If they have a proper second women's feud post Fast Lane to Mania, I'd be shocked.
> 
> I mean it's going to be even worse post-Mania. One secondary feud is going to go to Bayley, so yeah one of Charlotte or Becky are likely going to drop off as well. I want someone to justify that, that you can just stop doing anything with someone who was a major player merely a day before, and increase your talent pool of enhancement talent, rather than maintain a pool of over women. 2 or 3 over women, everyone else is enhancement; real healthy division that.


Maybe they will have a rematch at Extreme Rules or having a match between Sasha and Charlotte for the title and making a feud between Becky and Naomi while Paige is getting wins against jobbers, no one knows.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Maybe they will have a rematch at Extreme Rules or having a match between Sasha and Charlotte for the title and making a feud between Becky and Naomi while Paige is getting wins against jobbers, no one knows.


Yeah I'd be happy with that. But what we are going to get is Either one feud and one person getting jobber wins, or 2 feuds and nothing else. And someone like Paige isn't of use until she's needed to lose to Sasha in a filler feud, and then she goes back to where she is now. At what point does anyone get back in the door or are you finished after your time is up. Because as you said, you got to push Becky and Charlotte a little bit (probably not as long as you think, I see at least one doing nothing but jobber wins come June, and being in Paige's position by November), Sasha's champ, and then there's also Bayley. After that there's also Asuka, or Bliss, or Dana Brooke. And I'm not even arguing against any of these points, I agree, push these women, make a big pool of important top female stars, instead of focusing on 2 at any given time and everyone else is doing nothing, because the fact that I can legitimately see a 23 year old done at the top of the division 2 years after coming up is quite frankly busted.

Like, I really can't see Paige getting a look in now that she's stopped, because why turn to her, why not these girls we are pushing now, or these NXT girls. It's a prevalent problem, and I see it happening to this lot soon enough too, you stop your finished, because they have no reason to give you a look in.

At what point does that cycle end? Or is it in fact fine that a 23 year old after 2 years get confined to nothing and filler? Will it be fine when the currently pushed 3 do that in the not too distant future? Or is it that the division is fucking broken?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Thing is it's an arbitrary split. I love Paige, but I love Becky, and Sasha, and Bayley, and Asuka, and going back I'm a big fan of Summer and Emma too. But for too many fans it has to be one girl, then the next one comes along and the past is trash. Someone described NXT fandom in some ways as a cult, and you know what it's not far wrong. Why can't everyone just like good wrestlers? Why is there a temporal limit? Why must I not be happy about new people without being worried that people I like right now are going to be left behind? Or even worse, that I'll have to argue with people (some of whom I know where huge fans of people I liked) that this person isn't the worst thing since Hitler?
> 
> Why do we have to accept a cycle system when people go to the top, then do nothing, then they try to put them on the top again and guess what, they're not over because they've done nothing for months? Why do people keep peddling "Time away is only a good thing" without explaining why it's different from every other woman? Why do people keep saying she's too young to always do stuff, and "don't worry she's got all the time in the world", without answering how the new toy cycle ends or how a woman who hasn't done anything for months can suddenly be given a sustained enough push to become legit again, especially if she's not over because she hasn't done anything for months?
> 
> How can after every fucking new face, EVERY FUCKING TIME, people proclaim the system and division is fixed, and deny issues until it becomes obvious and enough time is passed that they can say "Blank from NXT will come in and save it" and rinse and repeat.


I 100 percent agree, ironically the one we're arguingwith who is acting like Paige is this awful famewhore now has her in his sig. Makes you wonder if he's one of those bandwagoners. I already see people turning on Sasha and saying Bayley is the next big thing and will be John cena, the face of the company. It's a joke at this point. It's just the Internet though. They build you up and pounce on you the second you get a push. After Bayley bliss will save us and then who knows who.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I 100 percent agree, ironically the one we're arguingwith who is acting like Paige is this awful famewhore now has her in his sig. Makes you wonder if he's one of those bandwagoners. I already see people turning on Sasha and saying Bayley is the next big thing and will be John cena, the face of the company. It's a joke at this point. It's just the Internet though. They build you up and pounce on you the second you get a push. After Bayley bliss will save us and then who knows who.


It'll be Asuka, Athena, Payton, and Billie Kay. And you know what, they deserve plaudits they're damn fine wrestlers. Asuka is legit probably the 2nd best performer in the entire company right now, and of course Baeyton and Billie Bae is real (only time you'll ever see me use those words). But why should the old get thrown out for the new? Why can't you build a big strong division on the back of over stars with momentum, rather than 2 to 3 women at any given time. I want a strong division with loads of women who can carry a match and a feud, and where anyone can legit become champ. We ain't getting that, so in a way why even bother caring? I do too much, I shouldn't care this much about anyone or the company, it causes me nothing but grief and sadness but oh well can't be helped I guess.

With a broken division like that, I'd rather they all do something else when there time ends.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Lol ironically she has given sasha her 2 best matches on the roster to date. None of the girls that came in haven't been sloppy, sasha especially. You are literally just pulling out shit of diva stans that you read on the Internet now to try to make a bs point. It's all a load of crap and propaganda set by a few Paige haters, that recycle the same shit everyday because their favorites aren't getting a push. Want to see sloppy, watch the past 2 banks vs Becky matches. Seriously just stop, we get it you are looking for every reason to find a fault in Paige for whatever reason. Ironically she's in your avatar.


I'm not denying that but to be fair she has more tv time this past six months than Sasha. And I don't know what are you trying to say about the diva stans argument. I agree that NXT divas aren't doing anything impressive (the matches in this Raw were terrible) but still the crowd are behind Becky and Sasha.

And why do you think that I have her in my Avatar, I like her and that's why I'm saying that and my point about her wrestling skills is that I watched some of her matches before NXT and FCW and she used to be faster, she was selling better and she used to do cool moves.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I'm not denying that but to be fair she has more tv time this past six months than Sasha. And I don't know what are you trying to say about the diva stans argument. I agree that NXT divas aren't doing anything impressive (the matches in this Raw were terrible) but still the crowd are behind Becky and Sasha.
> 
> And why do you think that I have her in my Avatar, I like her and that's why I'm saying that and my point about her wrestling skills is that I watched some of her matches before NXT and FCW and she used to be faster, she was selling better and she used to do cool moves.


So the crowd being behind you is all that matters in having a good match? If that's the case than Paige never has a bad match because the crowd is consistently behind her with whomever she faces. I just don't get your logic here, but I agree her matches in nxt were better but, it's time to realize that were the girls are allowed to do down there is way different than up here. That's not on the talent.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This isnt a thread for such negativity... this is for pictures fgs guys!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> This isnt a thread for such negativity... this is for pictures fgs guys!


I agree I made this thread for Paige pics and gifs, so bring them back guys. Sorry we got sidetracked. Let's be happy we have Paige and hope for the best


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> So the crowd being behind you is all that matters in having a good match? If that's the case than Paige never has a bad match because the crowd is consistently behind her with whomever she faces. I just don't get your logic here, but I agree her matches in nxt were better but, it's time to realize that were the girls are allowed to do down there is way different than up here. That's not on the talent.


No my point it's that if they keep having terrible and boring matches people will start giving them shit (smarks), but even if that happen they will be fine if they keep the good reactions, like Paige so they will pushing them like her.

My point about her wrestling skills is that she can do better, and shows that the wrestling isn't her weakness.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I would love to go back to postic pics on here. Its just paige is a lot
less prolific/frequent about putting pics up as much as she used to.

2014-2015 paige had 2-to-3 new instagram/twitter pics up a day.
Now its maybe 4-5 pics a week.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seems like Paige got a nice reaction in Germany today. Hope we get to see her more on TV once fast lane ends. It hasn't been the same without her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm liking #3 and #6 the most. 

Anybody else notice how it appears that the background looks destroyed only for Paige's shoot? 

Also, as much as I like and appreciate these Paige shoots, especially since she's been on the main roster, anybody notice how she looks rather uncomfortable or uneasy in some of the shoots? She even seems a bit uncomfortable in a few of these pictures as well. I guess she's telling the truth when she says she doesn't really feel like a "girly girl," but more of a "badass tomboy". I think her best pictures are always the ones where she looks really confident, smiling/laughing, and most natural. 

Thoughts?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige mentioning road to mania and wearing a mania hat has me wondering.....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige mentioning road to mania and wearing a mania hat has me wondering.....


Where?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Where?


Instagram


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige better be on the WM32 card she deserves it


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

BobSmith3000 said:


> I'm liking #3 and #6 the most.
> 
> Anybody else notice how it appears that the background looks destroyed only for Paige's shoot?
> 
> ...


Even that I don't like her new lipstick, she looks great in this shoot. And I disagree that she looks uncomfortable because it seems that she enjoys doing that.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige mentioning road to mania and wearing a mania hat has me wondering.....


Maybe she only was promoting the tour that she is on. Btw after that interview with Cole, I think that Brie is going to have the Rey Mysterio treatment.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah it's the road to wrestlemania tour, that's why she put that on IG.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Yeah it's the road to wrestlemania tour, that's why she put that on IG.


Sarcasm? Lol.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Sarcasm? Lol.


No genuine, just saying what the hashtag was associated with. Like I never knew it was the name of the tour until like a few days ago.

Hey I may be an arsehole who doesn't fight fair in arguments, but I'm alright in all other cases...Unless I'm in a bit of a mood as well, then I'm a huge baby. [USER]islesfan13[/USER] can confirm that :grin2:


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> No genuine, just saying what the hashtag was associated with. Like I never knew it was the name of the tour until like a few days ago.
> 
> Hey I may be an arsehole who doesn't fight fair in arguments, but I'm alright in all other cases...Unless I'm in a bit of a mood as well, then I'm a huge baby. [USER]islesfan13[/USER] can confirm that :grin2:


Ok, no problem. I was just saying that maybe there's nothing big about that caption or she wearing that hat.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Ok, no problem. I was just saying that maybe there's nothing big about that caption or she wearing that hat.


Yeah I know, it's 2 + 2=5.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige confirms she's on mania yup  @Caffore @PaigeLover @PKKanza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige confirms she's on mania yup  @Caffore @PaigeLover @PKKanza


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige confirms she's on mania yup  @Caffore @PaigeLover @PKKanza


That video confirms nothing, she just said "she'll see everyone on the road to Wrestlemania". Until I see her announced for a match on the card I'm not holding onto any hope she'll be on it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige confirms she's on mania yup  @Caffore @PaigeLover @PKKanza


? Link?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> That video confirms nothing, she just said "she'll everyone on the road to Wrestlemania". Until I see her announced for a match on the card I'm not holding onto any hope she'll be on it.


Actually no she said she'll see everyone at wrestlemania. Rewatch.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> ? Link?


Her Facebook page she said she'll see everyone at mania.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hmm, I mean it could just be promotion of the show. I dunno. Interesting none the less.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Hmm, I mean it could just be promotion of the show. I dunno. Interesting none the less.


Lots of promotion lately. Only good signs.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Lots of promotion lately. Only good signs.


Of course yeah, but every star got to do that. 

One thing which does maybe encourage me is the Taker situation. If it's not Strowman, and not Owens apparently, a good final back up is Ambrose. Which may leave the IC title off the card, which leaves you with 7 matches. Enough for another diva tag maybe.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Actually no she said she'll see everyone at wrestlemania. Rewatch.


And I quote "But this is the road to Wrestlemania so i'll see you guys then!" 

I guess it's all down to interpretation but 1 thing I can say for sure she did not confirm anything she did not say she'll be at Wrestlemania


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> And I quote "But this is the road to Wrestlemania so i'll see you guys then!"
> 
> I guess it's all down to interpretation but 1 thing I can say for sure she did not confirm anything she did not say she'll be at Wrestlemania


She said I'll see you then talking to her German fans. This was the last show, she's clearly talking about wrestlemania. Not a full fledge confirmation but a huge hint. Nothing to do with seeing people on upcoming liveshows. Those are over in germany.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Not a full fledge confirmation but a huge hint.


So now it's a "huge hint" and not a confirmation which is what I was saying in the first place? Maybe you should edit your original post to say "hints" now :jericho2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> So now it's a "huge hint" and not a confirmation which is what I was saying in the first place? Maybe you should edit your original post to say "hints" now :jericho2


Still pretty close to a confirmation nonetheless. Certainly better news than what we had a week ago.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Still pretty close to a confirmation nonetheless. Certainly better news than what we had a week ago.


WWE flies everyone to Wrestlemania. Most of everyone from NXT attended the show too.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



JCole said:


> WWE flies everyone to Wrestlemania. Most of everyone from NXT attended the show too.


Obviously but she was talking about being involved for them to watch her again. Her telling her Germany fans I will see you at mania to be behind the curtains would make absolutely zero sense.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige confirms she's on mania yup  @Caffore @PaigeLover @PKKanza


I don't take that video as a big deal, maybe she was just promoting Wm and the tour. The only way that I see her having a match is if they put her in the title match to eat the pin and protect the other three.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I don't take that video as a big deal, maybe she was just promoting Wm and the tour. The only way that I see her having a match is if they put her in the title match to take the pin.


You are going to be a very unhappy person when paige gets a match and I really don't know why. Hell I don't even know why someone you dislike so much is in your sig. Makes zero sense. What did you think about Stephanie calling paige the face and soul of the division in the new 24? Did it upset you? How about paige winning their newest diva poll by a landlside? Beating every single diva by over 10 percent


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> You are going to be a very unhappy person when paige gets a match and I really don't know why. Hell I don't even know why someone you dislike so much is in your sig. Makes zero sense. What did you think about Stephanie calling paige the face and soul of the division in the new 24? Did it upset you? How about paige winning their newest diva poll by a landlside? Beating every single diva by over 10 percent


Why do you assume that I dislike/hate her? I only visit WF for this thread lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Why do you assume that I dislike/hate her? I only visit WF for this thread lol.


You are so adamant that you want her dead and buried for 3 new girls that are no where as popular as her just because their new. Any positive thing about her getting a possible match you try to disregard and then cover your bases, just in case she is involved to say we'll she will be the jobber to make everyone else look good while she gets buried int oblivion. It seems more like a wish by you than anything else. We have a ton of Paige marks on here that are pessimistic but at the end of the day they all want what's best for Paige and none of them criticize every choice she makes or trash her for her outside projects. If you are a fan you have a weird way of showing it. That's for sure


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> You are so adamant that you want her dead and buried for 3 new girls that are no where as popular as her just because their new. Any positive thing about her getting a possible match you try to disregard and then cover your bases, just in case she is involved to say we'll she will be the jobber to make everyone else look good while she gets buried int oblivion. It seems more like a wish by you than anything else. We have a ton of Paige marks on here that are pessimistic but at the end of the day they all want what's best for Paige and none of them criticize every choice she makes or trash her for her outside projects. If you are a fan you have a weird way of showing it. That's for sure


1) I never said that I want her buried, I said that it's good that they aren't not using her because they are building new stars and they can repackage her after WM.

2) Putting over and losing against everyone was her job last year, so I expect the same if they randomly put her in the title match.

3) I only said that she needs to be more focus in her wrestling career.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> 1) I never said that I want her buried, I said that it's good that they aren't not using her because they are building new stars and they can repackage her after WM.
> 
> 2) Putting over and losing against everyone was her job last year, so I expect the same if they randomly put her in the title match.
> 
> 3) I only said that she needs to be more focus in her wrestling career.


1. I don't know why it's so hard to understand that you can build new stars without harming the stars you already have. Wrestlemania is a show to showcase your most well known talent. Paige is the most well known diva and should be used accordingly. She doesn't even have to be in this match, put her in an outside feud and actually prove that there is a divas revolution. Not every feud should be revolved around 1 title, because that's what leads to people like Paige being forced to be involved over and over again in the same feuds to stay on the card. It's the reason Paige had to keep getting title shot after title shot. She was too over to leave off and without being involved with the belt you get no TV time. 
2. Paige lost clean maybe a total of 4 times the entire year so no, it wasnt her job to put everyone over and lose every match. She had to pin Becky and beat the rest in order to get her title shot against Charlotte that you so desperately despised. Also Charlotte's time is up after this reign so she won't be booked like super girl anymore. They only do that for the upcoming champ. Hence why Charlotte has already lost to the biggest jobber in the division brie bella on raw.
3. Her entire life revolves around wrestling, she hasn't been able to get a break from the WWE in 3 years.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> 1. I don't know why it's so hard to understand that you can build new stars without harming the stars you already have. Wrestlemania is a show to showcase your most well known talent. Paige is the most well known diva and should be used accordingly. She doesn't even have to be in this match, put her in an outside feud and actually prove that there is a divas revolution. Not every feud should be revolved around 1 title, because that's what leads to people like Paige being forced to be involved over and over again in the same feuds to stay on the card. It's the reason Paige had to keep getting title shot after title shot. She was too over to leave off and without being involved with the belt you get no TV time.
> 2. Paige lost clean maybe a total of 4 times the entire year so no, it wasnt her job to put everyone over and lose every match. She had to pin Becky and beat the rest in order to get her title shot against Charlotte that you so desperately despised. Also Charlotte's time is up after this reign so she won't be booked like super girl anymore. They only do that for the upcoming champ. Hence why Charlotte has already lost to the biggest jobber in the division brie bella on raw.
> 3. Her entire life revolves around wrestling, she hasn't been able to get a break from the WWE in 3 years.


1) She is one of the most popular divas but they don't have another big star to put against her, she is young so she can have another WM match in the future. 

2) She never won a feud, I hated how they teasing us with a big win or with a big feud bit that never happened. I see that Charlotte is going to have the Reigns treatment, so she is going to be protected.

3) You know why I'm trying to say, she doesn't need Total Divas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

R.I.P = Raw Is Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Everyone laughing but they literally just planted the seeds for pages next feud that will go to mania. That roll up win wasn't just for the hell of it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wanted Paige to have a feud, there you go a feud. Great. Top it off, it's a feud she should win.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Everyone laughing but they literally just planted the seeds for pages next feud that will go to mania. That roll up win wasn't just for the hell of it.


A feud against Summer Rae is worthy for WM? LOL


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> A feud against Summer Rae is worthy for WM? LOL


Look above and no it won't be just summer involved.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> A feud against Summer Rae is worthy for WM? LOL


It's possibly worthy of a tag match with other girls thrown in. And a feud is better than nothing.

Besides, I'm a big fan of Summer too. She's probably better than Charlotte.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Look above and no it won't be just summer involved.



So tell me what it's the feud that you are waiting?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> So tell me what it's the feud that you are waiting?


See above again "paigefan"


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> It's possibly worthy of a tag match with other girls thrown in. And a feud is better than nothing.
> 
> Besides, I'm a big fan of Summer too. She's probably better than Charlotte.


By the reaction of the crowd you can see that they are no worthy for WM.

Better that Charlotte? Ok.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> By the reaction of the crowd you can see that they are no worthy for WM.
> 
> Better that Charlotte? Ok.


Well Charlotte is trash so yeah. Summer has had better matches than Charlotte on NXT. Summer has also been better on the mic on the main roster even than Charlotte. 

And by that account every womens match at Mania for the past 7 odd years, maybe more, is not worthy on Mania. Still got on.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sasha vs Becky got bring chants throughout the entire match and that's the likely title match, is that not worthy too?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> See above again "paigefan"


Sorry but after that match I see that she out of mania.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Sasha vs Becky got bring chants throughout the entire match and that's the likely title match, is that not worthy too?


I was saying that Summer and Paige got apathy, the crowd was death for a reason.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Sorry but after that match I see that she out of mania.


That match just gave her a feud and more of a chance of a mania match than last week. If I were you I would be upset.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I was saying that Summer and Paige got apathy, the crowd was death for a reason.


Sometimes apathy is better than boring chants the entire match. Especially since Paige is still one on the only girls capable of getting the entire crowd behind her at any point as evident in this very match.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Well Charlotte is trash so yeah. Summer has had better matches than Charlotte on NXT. Summer has also been better on the mic on the main roster even than Charlotte.
> 
> And by that account every womens match at Mania for the past 7 odd years, maybe more, is not worthy on Mania. Still got on.


I don't remember any good match by Summer, I think that makes her a better wrestler. 

And the title match is worthy for Mania, they don't need a worthless match on the card.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> That match just gave her a feud and more of a chance of a mania match than last week. If I were you I would be upset.


I don't see that they are building another feud, they are just filling time.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I don't remember any good match by Summer, I think that makes her a better wrestler.
> 
> And the title match is worthy for Mania, they don't need a worthless match on the card.


Watch some of Summer's matches in NXT, and a fair few on Main Event too. She's a good wrestler.

And with very little to put on the card, perhaps with even less star power now to have seperate matches, why not have it somewhere. Like even pre-show.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Sometimes apathy is better than boring chants the entire match. Especially since Paige is still one on the only girls capable of getting the entire crowd behind her at any point as evident in this very match.


For me is the same. And I think that she is losing that because she is getting apathy.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I don't see that they are building another feud, they are just filling time.


Of course you don't you want Paige buried.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Watch some of Summer's matches in NXT, and a fair few on Main Event too. She's a good wrestler.
> 
> And with very little to put on the card, perhaps with even less star power now to have seperate matches, why not have it somewhere. Like even pre-show.


I saw her matches on NXt and I don't remember any good match, I only remember how atrocious she was in Survivor Series.

Maybe that's why WM is losing hype.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So crowd was dead for Naomi and becky with weeks of build, hmm


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Of course you don't you want Paige buried.


Lol, they are "burying" her with this filler garbage.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Paige and Summer feud started NXT and bring me interested in NXT. Who cares if you don't like. I'm into it 100%. Plus they deserve much more credit than what "NXT fans" trying to made.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



> https://mega.nz/#F!mcUmBLoY!rDSbFky8GX6w-eLbU1tjGA


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige submits summer on main event. So the summer win was basically a pointless win. I hope they bring her in now though. The division needs fresh blood


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige submits summer on main event. So the summer win was basically a pointless win. I hope they bring her in now though. The division needs fresh blood


I told you that it was a filler match, the don't have plans for the other women.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I told you that it was a filler match, the don't have plans for the other women.


It's being reported that Paige got a monster pop and the match was really good. But are you the spokeswoman for nxt women by any chance? I mean you continuously say paige is your favorite but all you do is pop up to say something negative about Paige any chance you get. I still have my doubts it was just a filler, they put some time into the post match commentary and paiges facial expressions. Personally I belive it was done to bring summer back into the division and look credit at the same time. It gave her a fluke win but showed that she's capable of hanging with the other girls. The division desperately needs new blood and summer will help fill that void. Because quite frankly after wrestle mania every girl in the division would have faced each other multiple times. The only feuds left that could be done is a real paige vs sasha or paige vs becky. Sasha vs becky has been done to death recently and will finish at mania, Charlotte vs sasha will finish after Charlotte's rematch, paige vs Charlotte was done to death.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> It's being reported that Paige got a monster pop and the match was really good. But are you the spokeswoman for nxt women by any chance? I mean you continuously say paige is your favorite but all you do is pop up to say something negative about Paige any chance you get. I still have my doubts it was just a filler, they put some time into the post match commentary and paiges facial expressions. Personally I belive it was done to bring summer back into the division and look credit at the same time. It gave her a fluke win but showed that she's capable of hanging with the other girls. The division desperately needs new blood and summer will help fill that void. Because quite frankly after wrestle mania every girl in the division would have faced each other multiple times. The only feuds left that could be done is a real paige vs sasha or paige vs becky. Sasha vs becky has been done to death recently and will finish at mania, Charlotte vs sasha will finish after Charlotte's rematch, paige vs Charlotte was done to death.


I see that the match was better than their match at Raw so I need to watch main event. And I never said something bad about her, I was just saying that they don't have plans to her and she probably doesn't have a match at mania. And honestly I only see Summer as a jobber.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I see that the match was better than their match at Raw so I need to watch main event. And I never said something bad about her, I was just saying that they don't have plans to her and she probably doesn't have a match at mania. And honestly I only see Summer as a jobber.


I agree summer is a jobber but that's exactly what this division needs. When the revolution started they literally got rid of every jobber and forced their ready stars to job to try to get the new girls over. In the end we saw every single week brie jobbing to everyone over and over again because girls like Emma and Cameron were demoted to nxt. That's just bad business. Bringing summer and nattie back spreads the matches out a bit and does more good than harm for the division. Especially since both can work. Cameron is rumored to be coming back too so they are slowly bringing girls to the division.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree summer is a jobber but that's exactly what this division needs. When the revolution started they literally got rid of every jobber and forced their ready stars to job to try to get the new girls over. In the end we saw every single week brie jobbing to everyone over and over again because girls like Emma and Cameron were demoted to nxt. That's just bad business. Bringing summer and nattie back spreads the matches out a bit and does more good than harm for the division. Especially since both can work. Cameron is rumored to be coming back too so they are slowly bringing girls to the division.


I see your point, and I agree. I see that Naomi, Alicia, Tamina, Summer and Natalya are going to be the jobbers.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wait how is this confirmation that last night was filler. Surely if anything it's confirmation of a little feud happening. Especially since Summer came out with a mic bragging about how she beat Paige before the match.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Wait how is this confirmation that last night was filler. Surely if anything it's confirmation of a little feud happening. Especially since Summer came out with a mic bragging about how she beat Paige before the match.


Because after that fatal 5 match, they needed to fill time with anything. Probably Paige is going to win next week.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige won a rematch vs Summer Rae on Main Event.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> It's being reported that Paige got a monster pop and the match was really good. But are you the spokeswoman for nxt women by any chance? I mean you continuously say paige is your favorite but all you do is pop up to say something negative about Paige any chance you get. I still have my doubts it was just a filler, they put some time into the post match commentary and paiges facial expressions. Personally I belive it was done to bring summer back into the division and look credit at the same time. It gave her a fluke win but showed that she's capable of hanging with the other girls. The division desperately needs new blood and summer will help fill that void. Because quite frankly after wrestle mania every girl in the division would have faced each other multiple times. The only feuds left that could be done is a real paige vs sasha or paige vs becky. Sasha vs becky has been done to death recently and will finish at mania, Charlotte vs sasha will finish after Charlotte's rematch, paige vs Charlotte was done to death.


Paige did get a big pop. My section also started a "We Love Paige" chant too.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Because after that fatal 5 match, they needed to fill time with anything. Probably Paige is going to win next week.


But she already got another match. Did you not read my post, the match from Raw got called back on in another match at a later date, pointing towards a feud.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> But she already got another match. Did you not read my post, the match from Raw got called back on in another match at a later date, pointing towards a feud.


I know, but she already won the rematch in a C-show, so now Summer's win is pointless.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I know, but she already won the rematch in a C-show, so now Summer's win is pointless.


Have you ever seen a feud to end at the rematch?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Have you ever seen a feud to end at the rematch?


That's why I said that probably she is going to win next week.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> That's why I said that probably she is going to win next week.


OK fair enough. Although I doubt that's the end then. If it gets to next week, it rolls on for a couple of weeks at least I think.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Legit BOSS said:


> [MENTION=303001]EvaMary
> 
> *Maryse was visiting Smackdown last night:*





Freeway.86 said:


> Paige did get a big pop. My section also started a "We Love Paige" chant too.


How great would it be to get a Maryse vs Paige feud some day? Miz should persuade her to come back. I would love a Miz and Maryse feud with paige over who was better in their movie together and who was the better judge on te. BTW legit, Paige retweeted the entire crowd chanting we love paige, her reaction was insane last night. Thoughts on her still being not over?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699776210046312449


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I like how Paige vs Summer is happening on the main roster both made it good on NXT


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@Caffore it may be beneficial to bring it up to paige that she posted the wrong day for her wizardworls. It's friday, I think she still thinks it's Saturday lol


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I noticed this too. lol But she IS right about it being Feb 19th, in Portland, OR from 4PM to 7:30PM. Hopefully fans realize this anyway...it's easy to be off one day with her insane schedule!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I noticed this too. lol But she IS right about it being Feb 19th, in Portland, OR from 4PM to 7:30PM. Hopefully fans realize this anyway...it's easy to be off one day with her insane schedule!


Fans will figure it out when they buy tickets, hopefully she knows though otherwise she will be a day late lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol maybe someone from WizardWorld send her a message about that, because they can have a problem.


----------



## mannis (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

According to Observer the current plan is for two divas matches at Mania so there you go.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

From wrestling's most reliable mouth, Dave Meltzer

"Regarding Brie Bella and the rest of the women’s division, right now there are plans for two womens matches on the WrestleMania card. Of course that can change, but one would be a title match and the other would be some kind of a match to get several of the other women on the show"

So there you have it


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> From wrestling's most reliable mouth, Dave Meltzer
> 
> "Regarding Brie Bella and the rest of the women’s division, right now there are plans for two womens matches on the WrestleMania card. Of course that can change, but one would be a title match and the other would be some kind of a match to get several of the other women on the show"
> 
> So there you have it


Yup been saying this all along thanks for posting. I think it became official in Germany when Paige made her Facebook post. That's when they decided to bring summer in too. Probably a Paige Natalya team with maybe brie vs summer and who knows who.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Yup been saying this all along thanks for posting. I think it became official in Germany when Paige made her Facebook post. That's when they decided to bring summer in too. Probably a Paige Natalya team with maybe brie vs summer and who knows who.


Hmm, I'd guess BAD and Summer vs Nattie/Paige/Brie or Alicia maybe. Depends if Brie retires or not after Fast Lane


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Hmm, I'd guess BAD and Summer vs Nattie/Paige/Brie or Alicia maybe. Depends if Brie retires or not after Fast Lane


Apparently brie wants to wait until summerslam. I can't see them just leaving fox off though. Maybe Paige and nattie vs fox and brie vs summer and a returning Cameron vs bad. Or maybe a big battle royal. If I were them I would make this a winner gets a title shot vs the winner of the divas champ match at next ppv. It gives them something to fight for and would be a great way to give Paige a real moment. Paige and brie are both faces though and they would be the most important to feature so I could definitely see them teaming up, but all future house shows signal to a Natalya Paige duo


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My two options:

1) The triple threat between Charlotte, Sasha and Becky and in the preshow, a divas battle royal (hopefully not) or a multiple tag match.

2) They are going to give their respective "WM moments" to Sasha and Charlotte. Brie wins the title at fastlane but Charlotte wins her rematch at WM and Sasha defeats Becky in a number one contender match.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> My two options:
> 
> 1) The triple threat between Charlotte, Sasha and Becky and in the preshow, a divas battle royal (hopefully not) or a multiple tag match.
> 
> 2) They are going to give their respective "WM moments" to Sasha and Charlotte. Brie wins the title at fastlane but Charlotte wins her rematch at WM and Sasha defeats Becky in a number one contender match.


Anything that keeps Paige off the card :lmao I don't think I have ever seen a Paige fan try to think of any option that doesn't involve Paige on the card. In the words of bnb im afraid i got bad news, if there are 2 matches as is the plan now ZERO chance Paige isn't the feature of the second match. The point of that match is for Paige to begin with.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Anything that keeps Paige off the card :lmao I don't think I have ever seen a Paige fan try to think of any option that doesn't involve Paige on the card. In the words of bnb im afraid i got bad news, if there are 2 matches as is the plan now ZERO chance Paige isn't the feature of the second match. The point of that match is for Paige to begin with.


Lol it was just an option that I had since they involved Brie, and I forgot to say that probably isn't going to happen.

Btw what if she lost that match?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Twitter and maybe Tumblr are craving over Seth/Paige shipping since he liked Paige gif. I honestly want to see them become couples too. They have chemistry since FCW day.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Twitter and maybe Tumblr are craving over Seth/Paige shipping since he liked Paige gift. I honestly want to see them become couples too. They have chemistry since FCW day.


What ? He gave her a gift ? I'm confused...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry I mean GIF. It's auto correct I didn't notice. Check his twitter liked.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Twitter and maybe Tumblr are craving over Seth/Paige shipping since he liked Paige gift. I honestly want to see them become couples too. They have chemistry since FCW day.


What gift?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Has she been banned from taking pics from WWE or something? She hasn't been as active as she used to be


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Has she been banned from taking pics from WWE or something? She hasn't been as active as she used to be


 I hope not.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Has she been banned from taking pics from WWE or something? She hasn't been as active as she used to be


I was thinking that maybe is because some people don't like her new "style", but she doesn't tweet so much. I wonder why.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> What ? He gave her a gift ? I'm confused...


PUMMY is referring to a funny GIF of Paige doing what she calls the "hairspray dance" from the latest episode of Total Divas, S05E05. Apparently, even though Seth Rollins has barely tweeted or favorited anything since December, somehow he came across it, most likely thought it was funny, and favorited it. 

BTW, I too would not mind if Paige and Seth actually started dating. They seem to get along/compatible and have known each other for over 4 years now, going back to FCW. Pretty sure they used to hang out (along with Summer Rae) and hit up the local band scene in Orlando during Paige's first year in FCW/NXT in 2012. She really didn't know too many people at first. And it looks like they definitely stayed in contact with each other after Seth got called up to the main roster, before she eventually got called up for her big debut the night after WM30, April 7, 2014.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

BobSmith3000 said:


> PUNKY said:
> 
> 
> > What ? He gave her a gift ? I'm confused...
> ...


Thank you for explanation on my behalf. I don't know why people misunderstood my post. tbh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> PUMMY is referring to a funny GIF of Paige doing what she calls the "hairspray dance" from the latest episode of Total Divas, S05E05. Apparently, even though Seth Rollins has barely tweeted or favorited anything since December, somehow he came across it, most likely thought it was funny, and favorited it.
> 
> *BTW, I too would not mind if Paige and Seth actually started dating. They seem to get along/compatible and have known each other for over 4 years now, going back to FCW. Pretty sure they used to hang out (along with Summer Rae) and hit up the local band scene in Orlando during Paige's first year in FCW/NXT in 2012. She really didn't know too many people at first. And it looks like they definitely stayed in contact with each other after Seth got called up to the main roster, before she eventually got called up for her big debut the night after WM30, April 7, 2014.*


How do you know all of this?

They would make a cute couple tho. They would have really good looking and annoying sounding kids.

Imagine a guy or gal with Seth Rollins's laughter and Paige's scream :side:


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> So Paige and Kevin are no longer in a relationship on facebook, I'd say they are definitely done. I assume we'll see the break up on TD





tommo010 said:


> Look Paige is smart she's been around enough in wrestling to know her body sells in this business so a push bra and make up enhancement do the job for her, I'm not sure she'd ever take the boobjob (unless she got a long term injury and she really wants too) option as it would put her out of the ring for a minimum of 8 weeks which can be longer depending on impact recovery for the op.
> 
> *There has been a big change in her appearance and social life since this apparent break up with Kevin Skaff hopefully it's a phase because this version of Paige is not attractive at all*.





tommo010 said:


> v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to know what the tweet said? I went on his Twitter and could not find it. Do you know, word for word, what was said?




Addychu said:


> Tbh she just seems like a very private sort of person.. *I mean she didnt even talk about her break up with her bf which tbh I still dont even know if they are together or not.*
> 
> 
> 
> Paige, get rid of that lipstick please... :cry



I have noticed on her IG that she and Kevin do not take pictures together a lot or any at all. there are some articles saying that they are not together although it is not confirmed. I to have seen on FB that they do not show they are together on their status. Anyone here in the know now about this apparent development?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is Paige getting another tattoo? WWE must of let have her them


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her Wizard World Portland Q&A

http://411mania.com/wrestling/wizar...brie-at-wm-talks-dream-match-with-her-mother/


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Really interesting q&a. Bayley, Summer, and writers "listen or ignore" approach is real interesting. 

Also there you go guy above confirmation of the split.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I don't think Rolins has the proper tools to satisfy Paige.

Also an interesting note: that lipstick brand she wears is owned by this guy. Explains stuff.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Honestly I'm disappointed about she isn't putting effort in her matches and that she said about the term diva.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Really interesting q&a. Bayley, Summer, and writers "listen or ignore" approach is real interesting.
> 
> Also there you go guy above confirmation of the split.


A Paige vs summer feud has a ton of potential but I'm not sure if this fluke summer win was done just to add summer as an extra jobber in the mix that is a tad more credible than previously. The brie thing about mania was interesting but both are face now so not sure how they would do it. A team up would make more sense.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Honestly I'm disappointed about she isn't putting effort in her matches and that she said about the term diva.


Oh be quiet you tedious bore. She obviously said that knee's and kicks thing as a joke, but no you have to take it so seriously because you are looking for literally anything, big or tiny, fictional or real, to criticize Paige for, and it's becoming tiresome. 

And the term Diva, oh boo hoo, go complain on tumblr that the employee promoted the stupid trademark they have to follow, and how it's sexist and all that. Why don't you complain that the men have to call themselves Superstars too and not wrestlers. It's dumb, but that's WWE, not Paige, so sit down boy.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Amazing that she have an exact same thought as me about divas. I like the word divas because it was easy to speak and have an identity. When you say woman wrestler then I don't know it from WWE or not. Or if you add WWE then it too long to speak properly. Just changed current title because it doesn't have enough credibility and that about it. 

I don't know what is my feeling for her being single right now. It must hurt her but I honestly don't believe in Kevin. He doesn't look like a trustworthy guy for me. Plus if it possible I want her boyfriend to be someone who work in WWE(that why I kinda flipped out about Rollins thing) since she probably not having too much time outside of WWE to carry relationship.

I also love the fact about she willing to help Summer. And she(Summer) will be wrestling more often. I like her mentions their NXT day too. Still my favorite era of NXT until today.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> I don't think Rollins has the proper tools to satisfy Paige.


Lol Stop it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Lol Stop it.


He may be an A+ player, but he has a C-...you know


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> He may be an A+ player, but he has a C-...you know


He better stay making money cause that 4 incher wont please any female with experience


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> He may be an A+ player, but he has a C-...you know


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is it because of the rumors that both of them are single now that people believe Rollins is trying to get with paige? I'm pretty sure they have been close friends for years now, but a love angle would be something the WWE would kill for with total divas.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Honestly I'm disappointed about she isn't putting effort in her matches and that she said about the term diva.


I'm with you on that I hate the term diva. Why can't they be called superstars like the male wrestlers.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Glad she's not like others who are trying to pander to a few nxt marks on the internet. She said what needs to be done. The term diva has been around for years and changing the name of the brand won't change anything in the booking or the way fans look at the women. The belt can get a new design and should due to how long we have had it but changing the branding of a term that's been the epitome of the WWE for ages would do absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things. Tna has knockouts, WWE has divas and WCW had nitro girls at the time. If being called women is so important then stay in the minor leagues, the WWE is a brand and is not going to change a term to something that makes them like everyone else when they don't have too. Seriously this is the last thing people should be complaining about when it comes to the women.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Thank you for explanation on my behalf. I don't know why people misunderstood my post. tbh


No problem.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

People ship Rollins and Paige for many reasons. They are imaginable since they were on screen together at one point. And it kinda parallel to CM Punk and AJ Lee couple too.




islesfan13 said:


> Glad she's not like others who are trying to pander to a few nxt marks on the internet. She said what needs to be done. The term diva has been around for years and changing the name of the brand won't change anything in the booking or the way fans look at the women. The belt can get a new design and should due to how long we have had it but changing the branding of a term that's been the epitome of the WWE for ages would do absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things. Tna has knockouts, WWE has divas and WCW had nitro girls at the time. If being called women is so important then stay in the minor leagues, the WWE is a brand and is not going to change a term to something that makes them like everyone else when they don't have too. Seriously this is the last thing people should be complaining about when it comes to the women.


This. The term divas was set ever since Lita wasn't even make her debut. Nobody have problems with that but since recently some loudest smarks hate it suddenly everyone jump on the bandwagon. Ridiculous. I lost some respect to any girls too if they did for pandering.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> How do you know all of this?
> 
> They would make a cute couple tho. They would have really good looking and annoying sounding kids.
> 
> Imagine a guy or gal with Seth Rollins's laughter and Paige's scream :side:


Well, when you're a ridiculously big fan and look up pretty much anything and everything Paige related on a daily basis, you come across bits and pieces along the way and then they just add up. I'm sure that most Paige fans on here have seen many older pictures of her from before she even started in FCW in 2012. Well there are several of her basically hanging with Rollins seemingly during 2012. 

Also, they have/had similar taste in music, so hitting up the local band scene in Orlando was something to do outside of work and just let loose. Some fans appear to be right that Rollins had already met and got to know several of the bands this way and thus, when Paige started going to these concerts she started to get to know the bands too. Probably why Paige seems to know a ton of band guys (takes/uploads pictures with band huys to IG every so often). 

And Summer Rae was legitimately Paige's first friend in FCW/NXT. Summer Rae also has similar taste in music. So basically, when almost all of the FCW girls didn't like Paige as first, as mentioned on Stone Cold's podcast and other interviews, she didn't have alot of friends. So hanging out with Rollins and Summer Rae at local concerts was seemingly the thing to do in her spare time.

Whenever, you see Paige and Rollins together outside of "shows," (like Summer Slam signing in NYC, playing video games at WM31 Axxess, or even when Paige interrupted a Sam Roberts interview with Rollins, they seem to get along quite well and "ham it up" for greater comedic effect.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Her Wizard World Portland Q&A
> 
> http://411mania.com/wrestling/wizar...brie-at-wm-talks-dream-match-with-her-mother/


Came across this and was definitely going to post it, but you beat me to it. Good job! I'm quite thankful for write ups like this so that if the actual video footage never shows up on YouTube (Wizard World always claims that it will delete these types of fan panels in the future) at least we have a transcript to go by. 

There have been a few wizard world fan panels that took place where zero footage was uploaded, almost making it seem as if they never happened. Unfortunately for us fans.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Dark Warlords said:


> I would love to know what the tweet said? I went on his Twitter and could not find it. Do you know, word for word, what was said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish she would tell us what happened... Mainly because im nosy but I guess as long as she is happy.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Does anyone know where I could find some footage of Paige playing video games from Wizard World yesterday? I know that there is at least 1 link on twitch, but I don't have much luck with twitch loading/playing/downloading. I thought maybe even 5 minutes of it would've been fun to watch.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Dark Warlords said:


> I would love to know what the tweet said? I went on his Twitter and could not find it. Do you know, word for word, what was said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693347414628044800
End of the day we can all speculate to their status but it's really none of our business but like you said their social media activities together has dropped dramatically and the rumors have been circulating, I do have a feeling it is over and it's not really public knowledge due to the "storyline" they are running on Total Diva's and their break up will be featured in an upcoming episode.

Edit - Actually at the bottom of that Q&A she mentions it


> The last guy went for something juicy and asked, “How’s your love life?” She said, “So that’s the question, ‘How’s your love life? How long has it been?'” The guy said he loved Total Divas. She said, “I’ll give you a little something: me and Kevin, not engaged anymore unfortunately.” That drew applause from one person, to which Paige said, “Thanks for clapping to my misfortune” and joked, “She’s just one of those slow clappers, and it’s not her time.” She said, “Yeah, that’s it. Paige is single, now moved into a house with two chicks and all of our cats and dogs. So yeah, that’s pretty much my life for the next eight years.” She said she was kidding and while she made herself sound depressed, she’s actually really happy.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Oh be quiet you tedious bore. She obviously said that knee's and kicks thing as a joke, but no you have to take it so seriously because you are looking for literally anything, big or tiny, fictional or real, to criticize Paige for, and it's becoming tiresome.
> 
> And the term Diva, oh boo hoo, go complain on tumblr that the employee promoted the stupid trademark they have to follow, and how it's sexist and all that. Why don't you complain that the men have to call themselves Superstars too and not wrestlers. It's dumb, but that's WWE, not Paige, so sit down boy.



But it's true, she only does knees, kicks and scream, I don't see that as a joke.

I was disappointed because I thought that she was in the same page as some of her coworkers, but I'm not surprised about she said because she is a Total Diva, of course she likes that term.

And the term "superstar" is way better than the term "diva".


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Envy said:


> I'm with you on that I hate the term diva. Why can't they be called superstars like the male wrestlers.


Someone who got my point.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Saw that Paige's match vs Summer Rae from Main Event is up now. Worth watching at the very least for funny stuff like: Jerry the King Lawler's commentary, Paige and Summer's pre-match promo, and their match antics. This was almost like a house show.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpbLYvxMyWA


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

ok, about that Twitch stuff that I mentioned earlier. For those of you interested, there is approx 15 min of footage of Paige playing some Naruto video game with some fans at the Wizard World in Portland, OR on Friday.

Link #1 http://www.twitch.tv/wizardworldgaming/v/47861648 you want the last 10 min
Link #2 http://www.twitch.tv/wizardworldgaming/v/47874522 you want the first 5 min

watching these videos in google chrome works fine

If you want to download these parts, you can use TwitchVODDownloader (virus free). It works and you can choose what sections you want by using time stamps. The thing is though, you would want to do them in approx 4 min chunks because it takes awhile. Also, the mp4s would have to be re-encoded to a smaller frame size using a program like avidemux (no cost), because they are so HQ that they play like crap in media players with the A/V sync. Just a little heads up.

edit: turns out, you are actually better off getting the whole 10min chunk at one time, but it will probably take over 1HR because of the program's internal download servers/speed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its a shame Paige and Kevin are no longer together I guess something must of happened


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

First the obvious, WOW this picture is fucking hot.

Second, Seth is up to it again, just going on IG to like Paige's pic. Actually think there may be something in there, maybe.

edit: Whoops, got super trolled by that Seth thing (Along with a lot of others). Oh well


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> First the obvious, WOW this picture is fucking hot.
> 
> Second, Seth is up to it again, just going on IG to like Paige's pic. Actually think there may be something in there, maybe.
> 
> edit: Whoops, got super trolled by that Seth thing (Along with a lot of others). Oh well


Is this an old pic or is Paige not a fastlane? She said she would be there, hope she's not hurt again


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> First the obvious, WOW this picture is fucking hot.
> 
> Second, Seth is up to it again, just going on IG to like Paige's pic. Actually think there may be something in there, maybe.
> 
> edit: Whoops, got super trolled by that Seth thing (Along with a lot of others). Oh well


Was the Seth liking screenshot a fake? I suspected it might be since so many of them were deleted not long after.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Is this an old pic or is Paige not a fastlane? She said she would be there, hope she's not hurt again


She was in backstage with Corey Graves.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She was in backstage with Corey Graves.


Oh thanks how do you know btw?


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Oh thanks how do you know btw?


AltPress Snapchat, Corey was running it and she made a cameo


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh yeah saw it now. She must have taken this self a few days ago. One can only imagine the hot selfies she has on her phone...


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Oh yeah saw it now. She must have taken this self a few days ago. One can only imagine the hot selfies she has on her phone...


It's true that she was sending hot pics/nudes to Kevin? I'm curious


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> It's true that she was sending hot pics/nudes to Kevin? I'm curious


Never heard that one before....


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Never heard that one before....


Ok, sorry but I saw that rumor on Twitter.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Ok, sorry but I saw that rumor on Twitter.


Recently? I doubt anyone would know what pics she sends to Kevin tbh. I


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> It's true that she was sending hot pics/nudes to Kevin? I'm curious


I made a theory that when she used to do really hot selfies, it was just before she sent pics to Kevin, because it happened when he was away.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Recently? I doubt anyone would know what pics she sends to Kevin tbh. I


When people know that she is single, I saw some tweets suggesting that Kevin should leak pics of her.



Caffore said:


> I made a theory that when she used to do really hot selfies, it was just before she sent pics to Kevin, because it happened when he was away.


But just hot pics or nudes? because that it's too risky.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No idea, but sending nudes is something normal couples do. I don't know but it's not strange if she has. There not gonna leak in any case.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

From what it seems, her and Kevin are still friends. She still mentions his band all the time and her mom talks about him on social media alot. It doesn't seem like this breakup was like the Bradley breakup. Also I don't think kevin is the type to blackmail paige.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> No idea, but sending nudes is something normal couples do. I don't know but it's not strange if she has. There not gonna leak in any case.


I know that is normal but look what is happening with some celebrities.



islesfan13 said:


> From what it seems, her and Kevin are still friends. She still mentions his band all the time and her mom talks about him on social media alot. It doesn't seem like this breakup was like the Bradley breakup. Also I don't think kevin is the type to blackmail paige.


I was thinking that, plus he doesn't seems like an asshole.

Btw she had a relationship with Bradley, I thought it was just a story for TD lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hey [USER]PKKanza[/USER] can you stop double posting, just edit your post. If you don't know how i'll show you.

So Paige is singe huh :zayn3 might have to slide in the DM's :stephenA3

Also you guys missed the boat with the Seth jokes instead of him being a C- could have said his is a D-


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> Hey [USER]PKKanza[/USER] can you stop double posting, just edit your post. If you don't know how i'll show you.
> 
> So Paige is singe huh :zayn3 might have to slide in the DM's :stephenA3
> 
> Also you guys missed the boat with the Seth jokes instead of him being a C- could have said his is a D-


When did you become a Paige fan?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

when i found out she is single and ALONE.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Cleavage said:


> when i found out she is single and ALONE.


You have zero chance tbh


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> First the obvious, WOW this picture is fucking hot.
> 
> Second, Seth is up to it again, just going on IG to like Paige's pic. Actually think there may be something in there, maybe.
> 
> edit: Whoops, got super trolled by that Seth thing (Along with a lot of others). Oh well


Nah I don't think you got trolled because he cleared all of his likes on Twitter. He was definitely the one that liked Paige's picture imo.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh I know, that instagram one is a fake. I know the guy who did it, he got me good


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Did anyone notice at Fast Lane last night when they advertised the new WWE.com design and Paige was shown they could of picked any diva but they chose her just shows she is most marketable


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just sitting here praying the nudes/naughtys are real and they will eventually be leaked


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










Am I seeing things or does that picture have a tiny nipple slip? If you zoom in Im pretty sure you can see a little bit of her nipple in the left boob. I highlighted it


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










Dvon and Paige catching a glimpse of Shane's return.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Tiago said:


> Am I seeing things or does that picture have a tiny nipple slip? If you zoom in Im pretty sure you can see a little bit of her nipple in the left boob. I highlighted it



Damn. You're right.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@islesfan13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702161164470341632


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

YouTube Version:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige tapped to Naomi on Main Event. Fuck off.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Like I said before, she only had filler matches against Summer, now she lost by submission against Naomi on Main Event.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Like I said before, she only had filler matches against Summer, now she lost by submission against Naomi on Main Event.


OK, You're Right. Good For You.

Crack open a bottle of bubbly and celebrate how you were right and how that awful girl is no longer an issue, soon to not have her contract extended and do nothing. Congratulations.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> OK, You're Right. Good For You.
> 
> Crack open a bottle of bubbly and celebrate how you were right and how that awful girl is no longer an issue, soon to not have her contract extended and do nothing. Congratulations.


Why are you mad? I only said that she lost against Naomi.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Why are you mad? I only said that she lost against Naomi.


No you are gloating. You are saying "Look I told you I was right, I told you she was buried"


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> No you are gloating. You are saying "Look I told you I was right, I told you she was buried"


I was saying that she lost against Naomi, then I saw your first comment saying that she lost.

And I never said that she is buried, I'm just saying that they don't have plans for her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The only positive is it happened on main event and supposedly tamina got involved and Paige never recovered. Hopefully it was one of those feel matches for a future feud which has been my guess from the beginning. Paige and nattie vs naomina. That's the apparent match for the televised house show so it makes sense to start building those 2 a bit stronger since they looked like complete geeks the last month. The other option is Paige did something the WWE didn't like and they are flat out punishing her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm done


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> The only positive is it happened on main event and supposedly tamina got involved and Paige never recovered. Hopefully it was one of those feel matches for a future feud which has been my guess from the beginning. Paige and nattie vs naomina. That's the apparent match for the televised house show so it makes sense to start building those 2 a bit stronger since they looked like complete geeks the last month. The other option is Paige did something the WWE didn't like and they are flat out punishing her.


At least you're optimistic. I kinda agree that maybe they are teasing a feud, but why she needs to lose by submission?

Maybe you're right about they are punishing her.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

After reading the stuff you guys said about Naomi beating Paige on tonight's Main Event taping, it got me thinking...

We all know by now that Paige has NO problem putting over the other girls, she NEVER has. In fact, even when she was champ, she really brought out the best of Tamina, Alica Fox, and Naomi (even though Naomi was dangerously sloppy in that PPV match) as well as both Nikki and Brie in 2015 when she was no longer champ. As long as Paige is on TV for just 4 or 5 min matches, even if only on Main Event, that's a lot better than nothing. She hasn't officially disappeared yet! AND unless she goes through another 10+ match "singles" losing streak, only this time being squashed or outright embarrassed over & over, she is NOT a jobber! This is closer to the same 50/50 BS booking WWE has been doing for awhile now. 

Now for the main thought of this post and Wrestlemania 32 and as long as there really will be 2 Divas matches. 

Match #1 : It looks painfully obvious they're still going for Charlotte vs Becky vs Sasha with Sasha finally winning at Mania.

Match #2 : I feel that they should do something similar to Summer Slam with the 3 teams/factions. Team 1 Paige & Nattie, Team 2 Naomi & Tamina, Team 3 Brie & Alicia Fox

At least this way, we're still getting the top 9 Divas available (since Nikki is injured for now) on the card. The tag match would basically be a pre-show warm up type match and kind of an afterthought, but at least it wouldn't be a Divas Battle Royal that are always done to death.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Just like I always thought. WWE tried to sabotage Paige career as much as possible because they tried to push so called 4h on the top. And since Paige popularity still outshine NXT girls and Triple H don't like that so he tried to derailed her popularity as much as possible then his pets can be most popular girls as he want. And of course NXT sheep will follow like they always do. I laugh everytime those people tried to say he love Paige when everything he do is opposite. Seriously if this true I lost almost all respect to Triple H.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Pummy said:


> Just like I always thought. WWE tried to sabotage Paige career as much as possible because they tried to push so called 4h on the top. And since Paige popularity still outshine NXT girls and Triple H don't like that so he tried to derailed her popularity as much as possible then his pets can be most popular girls as he want. And of course NXT sheep will follow like they always do. I laugh everytime those people tried to say he love Paige when everything he do is opposite. Seriously if this true I lost almost all respect to Triple H.


C'mon, you really are overreacting.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Just like I always thought. WWE tried to sabotage Paige career as much as possible because they tried to push so called 4h on the top. And since Paige popularity still outshine NXT girls and Triple H don't like that so he tried to derailed her popularity as much as possible then his pets can be most popular girls as he want. And of course NXT sheep will follow like they always do. I laugh everytime those people tried to say he love Paige when everything he do is opposite. Seriously if this true I lost almost all respect to Triple H.


All I'm getting from this is you just want Paige to get all the attention. Who cares about all the other talented women on the roster. Just make Paige the be all end of the division.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

While yeah it sucks that it's looking like she's out of the title feud for a while people need to calm down. The 4HW are just currently going through shiny new toy syndrome, after the post-mania haze wears off I'm almost positive a good chunk of the fans could turn on them, and even if they don't Paige is too much of a money maker for them to continue to ignore. Sure I'm sad that she might not be at mania, and if she is it'll probably be some stupid 5 mins tag match but oh well, there's always next year, she's 23 and still has so much of her career ahead of her it's not the end of the world if she's on the side line for some of the years of her potential 10+ year career. We should at least consider our selves lucky that our favourite is one of the top/faces of division regardless of whether she's in a feud or not, it could be worse, imagine how much it sucks for Naomi fans, the second she gets her first serious push Sasha swoops in and completely stole her thunder. 

Anyway long story short, just calm down people on this whole Paige is getting buried thing, it may take some time but she'll eventually get another push as long as she remains as popular as she is, so stay a fan but don't let her losses piss you off too much, it just takes the fun out of wrestling.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> While yeah it sucks that it's looking like she's out of the title feud for a while people need to calm down. The 4HW are just currently going through shiny new toy syndrome, after the post-mania haze wears off I'm almost positive a good chunk of the fans could turn on them, and even if they don't Paige is too much of a money maker for them to continue to ignore. Sure I'm sad that she might not be at mania, and if she is it'll probably be some stupid 5 mins tag match but oh well, there's always next year, she's 23 and still has so much of her career ahead of her it's not the end of the world if she's on the side line for some of the years of her potential 10+ year career. We should at least consider our selves lucky that our favourite is one of the top/faces of division regardless of whether she's in a feud or not, it could be worse, imagine how much it sucks for Naomi fans, the second she gets her first serious push Sasha swoops in and completely stole her thunder.
> 
> Anyway long story short, just calm down people on this whole Paige is getting buried thing, it may take some time but she'll eventually get another push as long as she remains as popular as she is, so stay a fan but don't let her losses piss you off too much, it just takes the fun out of wrestling.


Yeah but if she's booked like this for a whole year, which is a very, VERY distinct possibility (considering, as I said, only Sasha and Bayley are going to win the title, and as it stands, your not in the title race you are not going to be booked in any significant way) she's not going to be over, and she's definitely not going to get a look in the future. Like I will make a claim right now, if she ain't on this Mania, I highly doubt she'll be on any other mania beyond huge clusterfuck matches. And then it won't matter how long her career is. I mean, did you know Alicia's career will reach 10 years very soon. 

Like, if you get booked like this for an extended period of time, you will be ruined. No question, it applies to everyone. Since I don't see Paige doing anything significant this year, and since they seem happy to book her in this shitty "no wins matter no losses matter ergo these girls don't matter" way then I'm going to take a crack that this is now her booking for the foreseeable future, and after a point, I'd say by about Summer time this year, that booking consistently is a permanent ruin, no return (partly because you've been booked for so long like that fans won't care about you, and partly because you've been booked like that for so long creative won't care about you.) Then she becomes Natalya/Naomi, like higher end enhancement talent, with no real prospect of success.

And before anyone shouts "Oh she can't be in the title picture forever" Yeah I know, I don't want that, but do not look at me and say this is the only other option of booking a woman. How about other non-title feuds, or fuck, how about take someone who was popular on the back-burner and NOT have them lose for no reason with no protection.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Yeah but if she's booked like this for a whole year, which is a very, VERY distinct possibility (considering, as I said, only Sasha and Bayley are going to win the title, and as it stands, your not in the title race you are not going to be booked in any significant way) she's not going to be over, and she's definitely not going to get a look in the future. Like I will make a claim right now, if she ain't on this Mania, I highly doubt she'll be on any other mania beyond huge clusterfuck matches. And then it won't matter how long her career is. I mean, did you know Alicia's career will reach 10 years very soon.
> 
> Like, if you get booked like this for an extended period of time, you will be ruined. No question, it applies to everyone. Since I don't see Paige doing anything significant this year, and since they seem happy to book her in this shitty "no wins matter no losses matter ergo these girls don't matter" way then I'm going to take a crack that this is now her booking for the foreseeable future, and after a point, I'd say by about Summer time this year, that booking consistently is a permanent ruin, no return (partly because you've been booked for so long like that fans won't care about you, and partly because you've been booked like that for so long creative won't care about you.) Then she becomes Natalya/Naomi, like higher end enhancement talent, with no real prospect of success.
> 
> And before anyone shouts "Oh she can't be in the title picture forever" Yeah I know, I don't want that, but do not look at me and say this is the only other option of booking a woman. How about other non-title feuds, or fuck, how about take someone who was popular on the back-burner and NOT have them lose for no reason with no protection.


But your just a blind Paige mark, give all the TV time and stories to the nxt girls. Paige had her time. Let's get Sasha vs Becky and Charlotte and bayley 20 more times, the 3 new call ups are certainly blowing the roof off aren't they. Hell maybe next year the feud can add bayley and we can have a goat 4 hw match. We can see this wonderful match for the next 3 years over and over again, fu## Paige she hogged the spotlight for a whole year now let Sasha do it for 10 years, in nxt we trust. Can't wait to see the hypocrisy a year from now from these nxt band wagoner when sashas reign is up and she's jobbingg to the new savior in bliss or peyton.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Just like I always thought. WWE tried to sabotage Paige career as much as possible because they tried to push so called 4h on the top. And since Paige popularity still outshine NXT girls and Triple H don't like that so he tried to derailed her popularity as much as possible then his pets can be most popular girls as he want. And of course NXT sheep will follow like they always do. I laugh everytime those people tried to say he love Paige when everything he do is opposite. Seriously if this true I lost almost all respect to Triple H.












Guess we're going to pretend this never happened. Paige is an Haitch girl.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> But your just a blind Paige mark, give all the TV time and stories to the nxt girls. Paige had her time. Let's get Sasha vs Becky and Charlotte and bayley 20 more times, the 3 new call ups are certainly blowing the roof off aren't they. Hell maybe next year the feud can add bayley and we can have a goat 4 hw match. We can see this wonderful match for the next 3 years over and over again, fu## Paige she hogged the spotlight for a whole year now let Sasha do it for 10 years, in nxt we trust. Can't wait to see the hypocrisy a year from now from these nxt band wagoner when sashass reign is up and she's jobbingg to the new savior in bliss or peyton.


Like you and me both agree it's not a dig at the NXT girls, they deserve that match and a title run, but fuck me is a division toxic when someone who was your top face and really over can in the space of a year very possibly drop down to nothingness from now u til she's finished, however long or hopefully short that is (she deserves better and is still young enough to get out the game to bigger, richer things) And even worse, people are willing or ignorant to this so long as there is 1 or 2 girls to mark over at the top, until they'very had there fill of them. 

No one wants a strong division they want there new messiah here and now and fuck all the old ones. Me, I don't want 1 big placebo to tell me the division is doing fine, I want an actually strong division with multiple good over stars. And some of uou may fool yourself that Paige isn't effected by this booking and she'll always be over and her time will come again, but trust me this booking kills standing VERY quickly.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is hilarious, you people are acting like if she is a jobber now or that her career is over just because she lost a match.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Yeah but if she's booked like this for a whole year, which is a very, VERY distinct possibility (considering, as I said, only Sasha and Bayley are going to win the title, and as it stands, your not in the title race you are not going to be booked in any significant way) she's not going to be over, and she's definitely not going to get a look in the future. Like I will make a claim right now, if she ain't on this Mania, I highly doubt she'll be on any other mania beyond huge clusterfuck matches. And then it won't matter how long her career is. I mean, did you know Alicia's career will reach 10 years very soon.
> 
> Like, if you get booked like this for an extended period of time, you will be ruined. No question, it applies to everyone. Since I don't see Paige doing anything significant this year, and since they seem happy to book her in this shitty "no wins matter no losses matter ergo these girls don't matter" way then I'm going to take a crack that this is now her booking for the foreseeable future, and after a point, I'd say by about Summer time this year, that booking consistently is a permanent ruin, no return (partly because you've been booked for so long like that fans won't care about you, and partly because you've been booked like that for so long creative won't care about you.) Then she becomes Natalya/Naomi, like higher end enhancement talent, with no real prospect of success.
> 
> And before anyone shouts "Oh she can't be in the title picture forever" Yeah I know, I don't want that, but do not look at me and say this is the only other option of booking a woman. How about other non-title feuds, or fuck, how about take someone who was popular on the back-burner and NOT have them lose for no reason with no protection.


I think you're really overreacting here, first of all it's no where near a whole year yet since her supposed burial but even if it was oh well, the Bella's were on the sidelines for years and years and then got a 3 year mega push when it was appropriate. It's just a matter of right now isn't Paige's time, when she first came up to the MR she got a mega push cuz she was easily the best, now however the talent pool is wider so the push is going to some others but will eventually come back to her. 

Also in reference to you're Alicia comment, sure she's been booked like a jobber for 10years but difference is she is only ok in the ring and has never ever amounted to even a smidgen of the popularity Paige has. You can tell Vince is well aware that she is a good worker, excellent with media is very professional when putting people over, so trust me she ain't gonna fall that far down the totem poll. Once the NXT girls lose their shine they will have to rely on the most "organically" over divas to carry storylines, those are currently Sasha, Becky & Paige cuz it sure as hell ain't Flair.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Match live report is up. This is why you don't trust spoilers. Naomis win was dirty and Paige had Naomi beat with the rampaige but tamina interfered paige argued with tamina, got back in the ring and was hit with the rear view then Paige kicked out but was out in the submission. This is the next paige feud. The match was dare I say actually booked well.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Match live report is up. This is why you don't trust spoilers. Naomis win was dirty and Paige had Naomi beat with the rampaige but tamina interfered paige argued with tamina, got back in the ring and was hit with the rear view then Paige kicked out but was out in the submission. This is the next paige feud. The match was dare I say actually booked well.


If anything this made Paige look strong, considering Naomi & Tamina's mini-push right now. She had Naomi beat AND was able to kick out after a normal Noami finisher off a distraction. Pretty good if you ask me and apparently the match/segment was approximately 12 min on top of that! Very little to complain about after all.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> Guess we're going to pretend this never happened. Paige is an Haitch girl.


HHH and Stephanie became huge fans (like the rest of us), not only because of Paige's in-ring talent, but also her incredibly sweet, funny, humble personality. I honestly don't see how anybody could legitimately hate Paige. She's too damn nice! HHH and Stephanie not only gave her the spotlight, they gave her a mega push. And now the face of the Divas Division for a long time to come!

It's easy to see why they both like Sasha Banks and Bailey so much too. They are all cut from the same mold.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Envy said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Just like I always thought. WWE tried to sabotage Paige career as much as possible because they tried to push so called 4h on the top. And since Paige popularity still outshine NXT girls and Triple H don't like that so he tried to derailed her popularity as much as possible then his pets can be most popular girls as he want. And of course NXT sheep will follow like they always do. I laugh everytime those people tried to say he love Paige when everything he do is opposite. Seriously if this true I lost almost all respect to Triple H.
> ...


Don't twisting my words thanks.
I do care about other talented women not just one specific group.


@varmakos that was 2013. old news. Just like they're high on Alex Riley or Zack Ryder. I just don't see a vibe right now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> I think you're really overreacting here, first of all it's no where near a whole year yet since her supposed burial but even if it was oh well, the Bella's were on the sidelines for years and years and then got a 3 year mega push when it was appropriate. It's just a matter of right now isn't Paige's time, when she first came up to the MR she got a mega push cuz she was easily the best, now however the talent pool is wider so the push is going to some others but will eventually come back to her.
> 
> Also in reference to you're Alicia comment, sure she's been booked like a jobber for 10years but difference is she is only ok in the ring and has never ever amounted to even a smidgen of the popularity Paige has. You can tell Vince is well aware that she is a good worker, excellent with media is very professional when putting people over, so trust me she ain't gonna fall that far down the totem poll. Once the NXT girls lose their shine they will have to rely on the most "organically" over divas to carry storylines, those are currently Sasha, Becky & Paige cuz it sure as hell ain't Flair.


OK I didn't say it was a year, I said I predict it is going to be a year of this; 2016 will be this shirty booking I feel. 

Also the Bella's were always booked in some strong manner while they were around; they spent a while out trying to sell total diva's to none WWE producers, then came back when that failed, and then were booked as the top faces before getting the steph/sibling rivalry which had more importance than the belt itself, and then the mega title reign. That 3 year push, the only time at the sideline before that, they weren't in the company. 

And yeah while you may say that for Alicia, the other one to consider is Natalya, someone who IS an amazing talent, probably better in ring than all but Becky Lynch. Look how she's gone. 

And if he time comes again, why book her in a manner which completely negates ANY momentum you have? Why is it OK to book someone you apparently want to use again (which I'm doubtful of because I think they will just keep using newer NXT girls) in a way which makes them look like jokes, like not good enough? To the point that you just become so unimportant in the company, that no one cares or even thinks of you. Like this point isn't even they won't push her, this is just it's fucking stupid to book someone you would like to use later really weak.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Match live report is up. This is why you don't trust spoilers. Naomis win was dirty and Paige had Naomi beat with the rampaige but tamina interfered paige argued with tamina, got back in the ring and was hit with the rear view then Paige kicked out but was out in the submission. This is the next paige feud. The match was dare I say actually booked well.


Link to the report please


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Link to the report please


Pwinsider


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Pwinsider


Hmm, so not completely clean, but clean-ish (since the interference didn't result directly in the loss, it continued a bit).

And may lead to a feud, but given Smackdown spoilers I can still also see it being Becky/Natalya vs BAD. And if BAD get on Mania before Paige, well fuck me, because together they don't even equal her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Hmm, so not completely clean, but clean-ish (since the interference didn't result directly in the loss, it continued a bit).
> 
> And may lead to a feud, but given Smackdown spoilers I can still also see it being Becky/Natalya vs BAD. And if BAD get on Mania before Paige, well fuck me, because together they don't even equal her.


Zero chance I see that happening, plus Becky has already buried that team there's no reason to put her in a tag with them again. Nobody would care


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well Team BAD is still "relevant" so, losing against Naomi makes sense. I think if team Bad is still around is because they're going to interfere to make a triple threat for the title.

And btw if they put another divas match on the card and Paige is out, what's that telling you?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Well Team BAD is still "relevant" so, losing against Naomi makes sense. I think if team Bad is still around is because they're going to interfere to make a triple threat for the title.
> 
> And btw if they put another divas match on the card and Paige is out, what's that telling you?


That they are fn idiots and are intentionally trying to make her lose momentum in a desperate attempt to get their new toys over. I doubt that they are that stupid tbh. If that was their plan all along no reason to continue to advertise for everything to do with this ppv. For God's sake they even are making her advertise snickers now. Someone in the backs logic, let's advertise Paige to the casuals because she's the most known and popular diva, then when mania comes along some of her casual fans will want to see what she's up to but instead see a triple threat match and the great Charlotte flair. Jokes on paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Zero chance I see that happening, plus Becky has already buried that team there's no reason to put her in a tag with them again. Nobody would care


We'll the whole point would just to get Becky on the card. That's why people would care, just her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> We'll the whole point would just to get Becky on the card. That's why people would care, just her.


It's more important to sell the ppv to have Paige on the card than becky. In fact it's not even close. Regardless that match wouldn't even be fast lane quality never mind mania quality. Its going to be a 4 on four. Brie is another one that has to be on the card. It's her last mania. Paige has to be on the card because of popularity alone and the whole European popularity she has.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeh that win on Main Event wasn't clean which is a relief. I don't know if anyone has noticed but every time Paige hasn't been in the title picture, aside from her losing near the start of the 'Divas Revolution', she's never been booked like a jobber. I've seen a load of people go in and out of the title picture and the majority of the time, they start to lose pointlessly, especially in the Divas division because there's only one title and one feud on the go but Paige even when out of the spotlight has never been given the jobber treatment. 

It's disappointing that she won't be part of the main match at Mania, but at least she's not booked like Alicia Fox...


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> That they are fn idiots and are intentionally trying to make her lose momentum in a desperate attempt to get their new toys over. I doubt that they are that stupid tbh. If that was their plan all along no reason to continue to advertise for everything to do with this ppv. For God's sake they even are making her advertise snickers now. Someone in the backs logic, let's advertise Paige to the casuals because she's the most known and popular diva, then when mania comes along some of her casual fans will want to see what she's up to but instead see a triple threat match and the great Charlotte flair. Jokes on paige.


That didn't happen when Paige debuted and she wasn't over in her first months.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> Guess we're going to pretend this never happened. Paige is an Haitch girl.


Paige will always be a HHH girl he respects her from how she wrestled from the age of 13, busted her ass on the indys and worked her ass off in development. Paige deserved that moment first NXT womens champion. Paige getting the divas title on her debut and on her 22nd birthday I think she will get her third title when Sasha has it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I think she bought a new dog, anyways nice view.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Not her dog, it's Josh's from Tough Enough. Her and her housemates are good mates with him though so look after it when he's away (presumably on NXT house show duty)


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Not her dog, it's Josh's from Tough Enough. Her and her housemates are good mates with him though so look after it when he's away (presumably on NXT house show duty)


Oh well, how do you know that?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Because I've seen her mate post about him before


----------



## Nickelbackrules (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hot dog, she is fine!


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

From her appearance at last weekend's Wizard World Portland.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

How tall is Paige? 5'7?


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Despite Paige being billed at 5'8," she is actually only about 5'5" to 5'5" 1/2. Kaitlyn has been proven to only be 5'5" and if you watch the 1 or 2 matches they had together back in FCW/NXT Paige was taller by the tiniest margin.

Also, if we are going by wizard world/fan pictures then it depends if Paige is wearing her sneakers/sandals or if she's wearing her fancy tan or black boots (not the doc martens). If her shoes have heels, then she will obviously be taller. But she seems to almost always wear her sneakers/sandals because of the comfort factor, since wizard world appearances are at least 3HRs long usually.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I hope she gets rid of the dark lipstick.

If she was gonna wear any - she should go for baby pink, it'd suit her better.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

                          

And the highlight of her career, dat tongue <3

                                     




FUCK! The things I would do to her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

After her last IG post I was thinking that maybe there is something more between her and Josh.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> After her last IG post I was thinking that maybe there is something more between her and Josh.


Hope not, he's a homophobic scumbag with an IQ of about 90


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Hope not, he's a homophobic scumbag with an IQ of about 90


After the incident with the Social Outcasts you can tell that he is dumb but, how do you know that he is homophobic?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> After the incident with the Social Outcasts you can tell that he is dumb but, how do you know that he is homophobic?


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CL9xxH2UMAIuXmi.jpg:large

Also the social outcast tweet was while he was drinking as well


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CL9xxH2UMAIuXmi.jpg:large
> 
> Also the social outcast tweet was while he was drinking as well


Wow, I'm surprised that no one made a big deal about that. 

Btw if she hates bigots and homophobic people, why she is hanging out with him?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Wow, I'm surprised that no one made a big deal about that.
> 
> Btw if she hates bigots and homophobic people, why she is hanging out with him?


Cock, she loves the cock.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Don't forget to watch Paige on e for the redcarpet at 330 est. Oscars start at 830 pm apparently so Zero chance Paige makes raw tommorrow.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

TwistingJab said:


> Cock, she loves the cock.


So Kevin wasn't "good enough" for her? Lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

all these words and not enough pixs ut


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



N7 Spectre said:


>


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> So Kevin wasn't "good enough" for her? Lol.


He never was gonna be, she would inevitably end up with someone she spends time with and this guy is right up her street. Beard, pony tail, tats etc. Good luck to the man.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@islesfan13


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Latest convo was bit creepy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Proud of paige, many girls her age can only dream to go to the Oscars. Must have been a big moment for her.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Proud of paige, many girls her age can only dream to go to the Oscars. Must have been a big moment for her.


In Paige's own words, she was probably "fan-girling like a mother!" lol She certainly seemed excited at the possibility of seeing Leonardo DeCaprio LIVE at the show!


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Pummy said:


> Latest convo was bit creepy.


Cock she loves the cock...?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yay Paige on mania! Wonder who she wrestles.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Yay Paige on mania! Wonder who she wrestles.


Huh? When was this announced?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NJ88 said:


> Huh? When was this announced?


Was gonna ask the same thing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NJ88 said:


> Huh? When was this announced?





PaigeLover said:


> Was gonna ask the same thing.


Her mom she's going to Dallas for Paige on facebook


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Yay Paige on mania! Wonder who she wrestles.


You mean the very likely tag match that will end up in the pre show?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Her mom she's going to Dallas for Paige on facebook


I don't think that necessarily means she'll be on the show, she's part of the company though so it'd make sense her mum would be there for their biggest show I guess. Paige has been completely absent from the main shows for about a month now, and even though there's two per show she isn't included in even the random DIVAs matches. I don't hold out much hope tbh.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Dont think shell be on the main card. Theyre going with Becky/Sasha/Charlotte and Lana/Brie


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NJ88 said:


> I don't think that necessarily means she'll be on the show, she's part of the company though so it'd make sense her mum would be there for their biggest show I guess. Paige has been completely absent from the main shows for about a month now, and even though there's two per show she isn't included in even the random DIVAs matches. I don't hold out much hope tbh.


I think that Lana thing last night was the start to the big tag match to even the sides of face and heel divas. I don't think paiges mom would make the big trip all the way down to watch Paige from catering. As mordecay said it could be a Preshow match which is fine but it's likely the match that goes on after taker and before the main event. Looking at the cards of future house shows all of these girls have been advertised with each other and the live special features paige and brie. Some speculated Paige would be facing brie buts it's obvious now they are both tagging that night and mania likely too.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well her latest tweet refered to it as a "Holiday" with Paige, so...not sure how to read it.

BTW Brie/Lana will legitimately be the worst match in WWE history, up there with Sharmell vs Survivor Jenna


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well her latest tweet refered to it as a "Holiday" with Paige, so...not sure how to read it.
> 
> BTW Brie/Lana will legitimately be the worst match in WWE history, up there with Sharmell vs Survivor Jenna


What holiday is that week in england


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> What holiday is that week in england


No holiday, sorry it's means vacation


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I sadly think Paige wont be in a match for WM, but she may appear... But dont expect much from WWE aye.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> No holiday, sorry it's means vacation


Oh so in England they call vacations holidays? Didn't she go last year too? So wouldn't this be her 2nd vacation to mania.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Oh so in England they call vacations holidays? Didn't she go last year too? So wouldn't this be her 2nd vacation to mania.


Yep exactly that. Which makes that a strange one, unless she's spending time with Paige because she's not on the show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Yep exactly that. Which makes that a strange one, unless she's spending time with Paige because she's not on the show.


Probably because last year her mom was in the area apparently for another show, it seems like Paige bought her a ticket and is giving her a vacation to Dallas this year. I guess her mom is going to be with her the whole mania week too.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Probably because last year her mom was in the area apparently for another show, it seems like Paige bought her a ticket and is giving her a vacation to Dallas this year. I guess her mom is going to be with her the whole mania week too.


Well she was with her all of mania week last year too. And it may be that, I presume she stayed in America for the next week or so for shows, but I dunno what the deal is. 

Like if she isn't on the card and instead it is Brie/Lana, then I legit give up on this company.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is taking over total divas ig account today. She says she will post pics of her and other divas without makeup and her twerking...


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I was thinking that Paige is out of the card and her mom is only going to spend time with her just to make Paige feel better and maybe they are going to film TD stuff.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige in Surfs Up 2. WWE studio's bought the rights and she's in it


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige in Surfs Up 2. WWE studio's bought the rights and she's in it


I loved the first one!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige in Surfs Up 2. WWE studio's bought the rights and she's in it


Wow congrats to her. That's a pretty big movie


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/704742535441293312


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Check out my thread guys. Movie is bigger than expected. This will be paiges first big movie. Congrats! Better than mania


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Check out my thread guys. Movie is bigger than expected. This will be paiges first big movie. Congrats! Better than mania


She may be there anyway. But yeah just seeing she got chosen with Vince, Cena, HHH, and Taker. JESUS.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> She may be there anyway. But yeah just seeing she got chosen with Vince, Cena, HHH, and Taker. JESUS.


Here we are crying she may be out of mania but this is much bigger for her. So happy for her today. This is huge


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Here we are crying she may be out of mania but this is much bigger for her. So happy for her today. This is huge


I mean, I want success in both aspects of her, and I'm not really ruling that out. I think she will be on Mania and have more in ring success bar idiocy. But yeah this will really help her out, if she moves into that later on, which I feel she might.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I mean, I want success in both aspects of her, and I'm not really ruling that out. I think she will be on Mania and have more in ring success bar idiocy. But yeah this will really help her out, if she moves into that later on, which I feel she might.


It's amazing how a company so behind her in the marketing and media, books her so poorly in the division. It's like 2 and 2 don't add up. It seems like there are 2 different people running things, one who is in charge of promotion, marketing, money, media who loves Paige and another who is in charge of writing who doesnt.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> It's amazing how a company so behind her in the marketing and media, books her so poorly in the division. It's like 2 and 2 don't add up. It seems like there are 2 different people running things, one who is in charge of promotion, marketing, money, media who loves Paige and another who is in charge of writing who doesnt.


I just don't think they know how to book anything, so yeah that's why.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige should play Taker's daughter in a horror movie.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is taking over total divas ig account today. She says she will post pics of her and other divas without makeup and her twerking...


 If Paige twerks


----------



## A.B. Dangerously (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is hot as hell, but her personality on Total Divas and any other shows she's on is annoying as hell!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

A.B. Dangerously said:


> Paige is hot as hell, but her personality on Total Divas and any other shows she's on is annoying as hell!


You do know Total Divas was scripted right? Don't fall for them just because they bring some truth element that everyone already knows.


As for her movies. Congrats to her. Hope her success outside of wrestling too. She deserves it at every bit of it. I kinda believe she is popular enough to succeed at first place.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So the probable only chance for a Mania match was just blown on Main Event. So yeah, enjoy Brie vs Lana folks


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> So the probable only chance for a Mania match was just blown on Main Event. So yeah, enjoy Brie vs Lana folks


More like a clusterfuck multi-diva match with Lana making her in-ring debut. 0 chance they put a green wrestler in front of a mania crowd in a singles match.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> More like a clusterfuck multi-diva match with Lana making her in-ring debut. 0 chance they put a green wrestler in front of a mania crowd in a singles match.


Well they did that big match on Main Event so there you go.

And Lana isn't just green, she literally cannot bump. Like she can't take a bump without injuring herself, she ACTUALLY cannot wrestle.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> And Lana isn't just green, she literally cannot bump. Like she can't take a bump without injuring herself, she ACTUALLY cannot wrestle.


It's that a rumor or she actually said that?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> It's that a rumor or she actually said that?


Very reliable info. Lana lied about how much training she does and injuries she gets in training, and that's why WWE hate her and bury her so much.

In fact with this, wouldn't be shocked if it's 8 woman, with a large dollop of this being the aim to humiliate Lana with how bad she is. And maybe Nattie and Paige can get some real stiff shots in.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Very reliable info. Lana lied about how much training she does and injuries she gets in training, and that's why WWE hate her and bury her so much.
> 
> In fact with this, wouldn't be shocked if it's 8 woman, with a large dollop of this being the aim to humiliate Lana with how bad she is. And maybe Nattie and Paige can get some real stiff shots in.


I hate the idea of Nattie & Paige's talent being wasted on a 5mins clusterfuck at mania of all times but at the same time, seeing them put Lana in her place would be pretty awesome. 

They seriously just need to give up on Lana, if there was anytime to put her in the ring it was long ago when the fans actually cared about her, now no one cares to see her on screen let alone in the ring. She couldn't even fall off the ring apron and land on her feet properly let alone take an actual bump. I can't believe that after doing utter shit for a year now she may actually be getting a match at mania and more of a prominent role in the story then the other divas.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Her body changed too much.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So now she's more toned. Is that a problem?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nah she's definitely less toned compared to when she was in NXT and during her first WWE run. She's bordering Natty stocky in those pics above.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ Maybe slacking a bit on her diet.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her first run on Main roster everyone said she was too skinny. Now she'said more curvy like nearly every girl on the main roster. I mean look at Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks and compare them to NXT. Seriously it's a big shift


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I prefer her more curvy, she was a bit too thin when she was first called up, similarly to brie. Anyways predictions on her new hair color? Maybe purple? Hopefully she gets new gear too.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She gained a couple of pounds but, it looks that she doesn't spend time in gyms, she still looks good btw.

I guess that her new colour is purple because she "hates" green and Alexa "owns" the red style.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So after watching total divas the breakdown of her and Kevin begins it just makes me wonder what they argue about as she doesnt go home she goes to Alicia's. Kevin cant be all that nice if hes causing arguments


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That's just how distance relationships go


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I prefer her more curvy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

_*Don't worry Rampaiger,s. Paige is not going to die her hair blonde, she is still looking for a new color. She posted this information on her instagram account.  *_
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCgHQY2Rpq9/?taken-by=realpaigewwe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Red highlights would suit her imo.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She went grey, it looks cute.


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

God almighty.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> God almighty.


Wow looks great. Thanks for posting


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

DAMN :homer


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige growing grey not keen on it to be honest maybe purple would of been better


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The grey looks good (Y)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OH GOD https://www.instagram.com/p/BCjfGmpRptE/?taken-by=realpaigewwe&hl=en


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> OH GOD https://www.instagram.com/p/BCjfGmpRptE/?taken-by=realpaigewwe&hl=en


She's now a full model. Wow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just kill me now


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige 1 of 2 divas advertised for the final raw before mania in brooklyn. Not sure if I should buy tickets yet....


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

On Paige's new photoshoot...

She's looking great as always, looking quite confident and comfortable in this one, while having some fun. Although I can just hear the haters now insinuating that this is "Paige's big ego that has now led her to professional modeling."

In this thread, we all know how humble Paige is. I agree with you guys that this is just another great way for her to broaden her horizons and branch out into more stuff. Just like all the other amazing media type stuff that she always does. 

But what do you guys feel is the real reason for this one. Paige has admitted numerous times that she's not very girly. So I seriously doubt she's doing it for vanity purposes. Again, she's very humble about her looks and even though she accepts compliments, she's constantly telling everyone who does to "stop it," so she doesn't get a big head. So maybe she talked it over with her parents like before joining Total Divas about more "positive" opportunities? Or maybe she's kinda helping out her friend Danielle who is the modeling agent that got her this gig. Maybe Danielle could use a higher profile client to help the business? What do you guys think?

I think that this is just an occasional photoshoot outside of wwe, which does a lot of photoshoots themselves obviously. Hopefully these pictures end up in a magazine somewhere, because Paige deserves it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That modelling shoot does look interesting I assume this isn't WWE related. Well good for Paige this means more exposure


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think the modeling shoots are for a WWE shoot to be honest but damn she looks amazing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No this is an outside WWE thing. She became a client for this agency about a month ago when she put it in her profile for ig and twitter. I'm sure she had to get permission from WWE first though, she's just building her resume. I assume she and WWE have bigger plans for her outside of the WWE in branching out. She's been doing too much outside stuff. Maybe they think she can be the first female to go mainstream like rock and batista, whether it be modeling or acting.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

She looks great in that video, I want to see her more with that kind of makeup and with a ponytail. This shoot has potential.



islesfan13 said:


> No this is an outside WWE thing. She became a client for this agency about a month ago when she put it in her profile for ig and twitter. I'm sure she had to get permission from WWE first though, she's just building her resume. I assume she and WWE have bigger plans for her outside of the WWE in branching out. She's been doing too much outside stuff. Maybe they think she can be the first female to go mainstream like rock and batista, whether it be modeling or acting.


The thing it's that she isn't the only diva with projects outside WWE.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She looks great in that video, I want to see her more with that kind of makeup and with a ponytail. This shoot has potential.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing it's that she isn't the only diva with projects outside WWE.


Never in my post did I say no other divas do outside things. What I said is she's done a hell of a lot more things than any diva on the roster and quite frankly in years. It's not really a coincidence at this point that somebody in charge of media sees bigger things for her. It's probably due to a combination of her youth, look and fun personality. I always was adamant that she would stay in the WWE for at least 10 years since she's only 23 but now I think she may head out in a few years for something bigger, and quite frankly it would be good for her and the company to get a female to branch out like that.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> On Paige's new photoshoot...
> 
> She's looking great as always, looking quite confident and comfortable in this one, while having some fun. * Although I can just hear the haters now insinuating that this is "Paige's big ego that has now led her to professional modeling."*
> 
> ...


I must admit i was surprised to see her doing this non wwe related modelling shoot... I get that it's her friend she's doing it for but i really don't understand why she's doing stuff like this, i thought she wanted to be a wrestler ??? 

Iv'e also noticed lately that she's barely posting anything wrestling related, all iv'e seen from her insta and twitter this week is her tweeting about the oscars, getting her hair dyed and doing theses outside projects like modeling. I mean she didn't even promote her match on main event... come on.

This isn't me trying to hate on her btw ( i am a fan ) but i feel like lately she doesn't seen very interested, you might say well she hasn't been on raw this week etc but like i said she had a match on main event and i haven't seen even 1 post promoting it. 

All you see on sasha, becky,charlotte's social media is wrestling,wrestling,wrestling and to a degree nattie and naomi too where'as paige just doesn't seem like she gives a shit unless she's in the title picture. I dunno it's just been annoying me for a while, had to get it off my chest. :grin2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> I must admit i was surprised to see her doing this non wwe related modelling shoot... I get that it's her friend she's doing it for but i really don't understand why she's doing stuff like this, i thought she wanted to be a wrestler ???
> 
> Iv'e also noticed lately that she's barely posting anything wrestling related, all iv'e seen from her insta and twitter this week is her tweeting about the oscars, getting her hair dyed and doing theses outside projects like modeling. I mean she didn't even promote her match on main event... come on.
> 
> ...


I think it's a matter of her having no direction or storyline in wrestling atm. I doubt she's happy about that. Main event is a joke and it's not something she's going to promote, unless it's a match that actually is built up from a previous televised show. Sasha becky etc is a terrible comparison. They are involved in a triple threat mania match, and don't get any outside media attention anyways to promote. Not sure paige should be bragging about being in a 5 minute tag match in which she wrestled a whole minute on main event. Not when she was involved in the biggest story lines in the division for 2 years straight. Until she gets a proper storyline which I do think will be coming soon, there's nothing to promote. But I don't think it's fair to say she doesn't want to be a wrestler because she does stuff to expand her brand. At the end of the day she wants to do wrestling first and fore most but also she wants to be a star in the process. If she or any girl for that matter just wanted wrestling and nothing else then they would be in roh, or shimmer not world wrestling entertainment.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige confirmed for mania. Again


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige 1 of 2 divas advertised for the final raw before mania in brooklyn. Not sure if I should buy tickets yet....


You tripping if you don't go. You right there in NY.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is the diva right now that has done the most outside projects and it wouldnt surprise me if she leaves after a few years from making it big. Shes only 23 she could do so much in a few years time as age is on her side


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> You tripping if you don't go. You right there in NY.


I know but how many times do they advertise someone and then, they don't appear. Now with the mania confirmation she's likely going to be on that raw too, but still I'll wait. I've seen her live a few times already anyways and met her at two meet and greets.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her goddamn thighs man, fuck

And yeah legit confirmed for Mania now. No doubt, she's on the show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Her goddamn thighs man, fuck
> 
> And yeah legit confirmed for Mania now. No doubt, she's on the show.


She Has Amazing legs. And yes this is legit the one time I'm so happy to be right.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



december_blue said:


>


JFC


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



december_blue said:


>


Paige's legs used to be alot thinner in NXT but I guess on the main roster she has thickened out which is good. This pic looks so hot


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCjfGmpRptE/


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just got me thinking what if this agent Paige signed with has advised her she could do so much more outside of WWE and that's why she's done all these gigs


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige confirmed for mania. Again


When did she get confirmed for Mania?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I know but how many times do they advertise someone and then, they don't appear. Now with the mania confirmation she's likely going to be on that raw too, but still I'll wait. I've seen her live a few times already anyways and met her at two meet and greets.


Don't rub it in.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NJ88 said:


> When did she get confirmed for Mania?


Check her twitter. WWE seamtress is making Mania gear for her. Explicitly stated as that too


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Just got me thinking what if this agent Paige signed with has advised her she could do so much more outside of WWE and that's why she's done all these gigs


Well a lot of them are WWE mandated stuff, only independent stuff she's done so far is this photoshoot and the red carpet.

But I have no doubt in my mind she's said she can do more stuff.

May not be massively formal though considering her agent was one of her closest friends before she signed with her. May be a case of "Yeah sure you're hot, I can get you one of two things if you like" rather than "I'm gonna make you the biggest star the world has ever seen" kinda agent


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Check her twitter. WWE seamtress is making Mania gear for her. Explicitly stated as that too


I think their match became official when she was in Germany and summer was the ref. That day when I posted Paige said she would see her fans at mania was when they probably started writing for a 4 on 4. My guess was they wanted to not leave any girls out, so they had to add summer to even the heels out now and find a way to add Lana to make it 4 on 4. That's why summer beat Paige the next night and that's why they are slowly teasing a Lana brie feud. It's also why they are starting to make Naomi booked a bit stronger. In a Kayfabe sense paige's predicted team is a lot stronger than Naomis, so Naomi is going to have to look unbeatable with her new finisher and tamina will likely be booked strong as well. It will be interesting to see if they start this feud this upcoming Monday or they continue the brie Lana slow build and wait until the next week. One thing I'm certain though, is paige will be doing something the raw before mania that could be interesting. She and Charlotte are the only 2 divas advertised for the event right now. I wonder how they add the divas in the Lana feud, I they do the unthinkable and have 3 divas matches at mania. It's certainly a possibility too given and Lana singles match will be 2 minutes at maximum anyway.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

The second one...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has a nice ass


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige has a nice ass


In other breaking news water is wet and the pope shits in the woods. 

Yeah phat Paige is best Paige, with big thighs and ass. Same goes with Becky. Bayley of course was always like that and boy is that fantastic.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Last year she was in a long feud against the Bella Twins and now she probably is going to be part of Brie's team, what a joke.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige absolutely blew the roof off today apparently. It's being reported she got the biggest pop of the night and was far and away as per usual the most over diva.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just some quick observations after watching Paige's match with Naomi from Main Event taped 2016-02-23. 

1-The crowd was loud and very into it popping and cheering for Paige several times. 
2-Paige kicked out of 2 of Naomi's finishers, went outside the ring and took out Tamina, and even hit a Ram-Paige before Naomi won with her new submission. This is about as strong as someone can look while still losing a match!
3-Wonder if Paige & Naomi booked this themselves...we've mentioned here before that this match was actually booked well
4-Paige has actually worn her older Black Top from the Fall of 2014 in 3 of her 4 matches on Main Event the last few weeks. I always liked that one best.

Also worth noting, during this match with Naomi Paige wore a black band over one of her forearms that said StupidCancer.Org. Unfortunately, the announcers did NOT mention it (unlike the "RIP Drew McDonald" on her forearms in February 2015. I noticed this band in a high quality promo pic of Paige for some kind of "Flex Appeal" thing WWE is doing. StupidCancer.org is a "501(c)3 nonprofit organization, is the largest charity that comprehensively addresses young adult cancer through advocacy, research, support, outreach, awareness, mobile health and social media." 

I strongly suspect that Paige did this not only to promote hope & awareness for young adult cancer, but also to support one of her friends from the Indys...RealKrisTravis, who is only 31 and is currently fighting cancer. She even posted/re-tweeted about him on Feb 19 , while this match vs Naomi was only 4 days later! 

Always a sweetheart!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In other news Sasha will never be the chosen girl for meet and greets.lol


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> In other news Sasha will never be the chosen girl for meet and greets.lol


She get so much hate on twitter right now lol


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> In other news Sasha will never be the chosen girl for meet and greets.lol


Why do you think that?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Why do you think that?


It's rather obvious she's not as into fan interactions as most of the other girls.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> It's rather obvious she's not as into fan interactions as most of the other girls.


It's different do a meet & greet than meet a fan in an airport.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> It's different do a meet & greet than meet a fan in an airport.


I'm not even referring to her complaining about fans trying to meet her outside shows, even her meet and greets she uses a stamp instead of an actual signature for autos. Fan interactions and signings is not something that all like, it's not a big deal. It's just not her thing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> She get so much hate on twitter right now lol


Why?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > She get so much hate on twitter right now lol
> ...


People call out her for treating fans like shit. Simple as that. Not her first, second or third time either. They have plenty of videos and photos about her ignore fans while other divas have absolute no problem about it. One of very main reason I never was and never will be her fan.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> People call out her for treating fans like shit. Simple as that. Not her first, second or third time either. They have plenty of videos and photos about her ignore fans while other divas have absolute no problem about it. One of very main reason I never was and never will be her fan.


I only heard about a fan throwing chicken nuggets at her lol.


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So no Paige on Raw again this week I'm starting to think that if there is a second Divas match at WrestleMania 32 it will just be a singles match between Brie and Lana.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Paul19851970 said:


> So no Paige on Raw again this week I'm starting to think that if there is a second Divas match at WrestleMania 32 it will just be a singles match between Brie and Lana.


I have no idea why they're holding her off right now but I don't see why her seamstress would be making her mania gear if she didn't have a match. I guess they are doing a slow build to a team thing but I have no idea right now. All I know is she's the only diva with Charlotte currently advertised for the go home raw in Brooklyn before mania. Still a month away for them to make things more clear.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If they were gonna slow build a separate divas tag match at Mania, with Lana the captain on the heel team, don't you think Paige should've been the one leading the charge for the babyface team, especially from a marketing standpoint?

Instead, if we even get it, it's looking like:

Team Lana vs Team Brie (oh yeah, and Paige is in there too). WHAT???

I only give that the tiniest of passes if it's WWE's way of thanking Brie before she retires, especially with Nikki not there to take most of the spotlight in that match.

And I don't wanna sound like a downer, because I've been reading the optimism in this thread for a while, but do we really expect Paige to get a legit shot at the title post-Mania, let alone win her 3rd championship in as many years? If they didn't throw her a bone against that lengthy rivalry with Nikki in 2015, how can she possibly be favored against Sasha (presumably), who will be starting her first major title run? At best, I don't think we'll see a Paige title hunt until the summer, after Sasha (or Becky) have had a solid reign.

All I know, is that despite her young age, and the excuse that she can "win years down the road and not now when it's the NXT ladies' time", they continuously screwed Paige over and over again in 2015 with losses that helped get the other divas over (Nikki, Charlotte, Sasha, Becky, Naomi), and couldn't bother to give her even a one month reign, or hell, a title defense at WM where she can pass the torch to Sasha (for now). Charlotte had her turn, Sasha is destined to get her opportunity very shortly for a while. Can we please get at least one Paige title reign in 2016 where she looks like a strong champion and not a jobber to the NXT girls or the Bella Twins? I'll be perfectly happy if she defeats Becky for it at the end of the year, or vice versa, dropping the title to Becky and allowing her the opportunity. That being said, easier said than done.

Oh, and I forgot about Bayley possibly entering the mix. Oh brother.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> If they were gonna slow build a separate divas tag match at Mania, with Lana the captain on the heel team, don't you think Paige should've been the one leading the charge for the babyface team, especially from a marketing standpoint?
> 
> Instead, if we even get it, it's looking like:
> 
> ...


These are some of the reasons why I've mentioned a few times, once it became painfully obvious that Paige was NOT going to win the title off Nikki and end her LONG reign last year, that Paige will legit, in my opinion, NOT get the belt back until WM33 2017 the earliest! 

Sasha Banks and Bayley will both probably get close to 6 month reigns a piece before Paige and Becky get a serious look.  I would expect that after 2 full years of putting the other girls over, that Paige would finally get her LONG title reign, as a HEEL mind you, starting at WM33. She will probably win it as a FACE and then turn HEEL afterwards. She wants and obviously deserves a LONG reign like AJ & Nikki...and has to get it at some point! 4 months total as Divas Champ on the main roster for 2 reigns is WAY too damn short for a girl that wants the Hall of Fame badly!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OK it's not Brie/Lana singles, Lana ACTUALLY can't have a singles match. And it's not slow build, just they are building the tag match on just Brie and Lana and everyone else gets no stake in this because I dunno, who cares it's shit anyway. I'd take nothing over Paige being marred by this shit.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> If they were gonna slow build a separate divas tag match at Mania, with Lana the captain on the heel team, don't you think Paige should've been the one leading the charge for the babyface team, especially from a marketing standpoint?
> 
> Instead, if we even get it, it's looking like:
> 
> ...


Oh no Paige isn't winning the title this year. Doubt she'll have any shot until summer next year and by then I'd say all legitimacy would be gone. I wouldn't be shocked in the slightest if she never wins the title again. From a in-ring standpoint her WWE career could be as good as finished and everything is going through the motions now.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The speculation of will Paige be on the Mania card has been some of the most entertaining stuff I've read. The faith you fellas keep is truly a blueprint for hardcore fandom. It has been very enjoyable to see people go from certain that she will be on the card and then be convinced she will not be on the card. From building up some mystery tag match with Summer Rae, to a mythical slow build and weird losses on Raw which are supposedly leading to something. It continues to amuse me greatly and I would like to thank you all for it. Keep hope alive and stay strong fandom.

I have no idea if she's going to be wrestling at Mania but I seriously doubt it. Good luck though.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



EyeZac said:


> The speculation of will Paige be on the Mania card has been some of the most entertaining stuff I've read. The faith you fellas keep is truly a blueprint for hardcore fandom. It has been very enjoyable to see people go from certain that she will be on the card and then be convinced she will not be on the card. From building up some mystery tag match with Summer Rae, to a mythical slow build and weird losses on Raw which are supposedly leading to something. It continues to amuse me greatly and I would like to thank you all for it. Keep hope alive and stay strong fandom.
> 
> I have no idea if she's going to be wrestling at Mania but I seriously doubt it. Good luck though.


No she likely is. Getting new gear and the other women's angle they are building physically cannot be a singles match because one of the participants can't have one. News that it is multi-tag as of this morning, so there you go.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A year from now when Sasha is going through the same booking as paige now it's going to be funny to see the Sasha marks doing the same thing. Stay strong nxt fandom


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Back to the Sasha and her fans issues for a moment.

From the interviews I've seen, podcasts I've heard, up up down down, and stuff from the other Divas in NXT and the main roster Sasha legitimately IS a nice person. The thing is, Paige did mention once that back in NXT that Sasha was actually very shy backstage. So I'm guessing that she got over that with her BOSS character, but not so much with her fans.

All she really needs to do is make a blanket statement that if you want an autograph/selfie it MUST be at shows (RAW, Smackdown, Main Event, Superstars, WWE LIVE house shows, PPVs) or officially sanctioned autograph signings like Wizard World. That's it. If you want an autograph/selfie at the airport or hotel it's just NEVER going to happen! I think if her fans basically gave her some slack and agreed to this, both sides would be better off and not look as bad.

Quick side note, Paige continues to get props from her fans for doing autographs/selfies.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> A year from now when Sasha is going through the same booking as paige now it's going to be funny to see the Sasha marks doing the same thing. Stay strong nxt fandom


Lol


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

BobSmith3000 said:


> Back to the Sasha and her fans issues for a moment.
> 
> From the interviews I've seen, podcasts I've heard, up up down down, and stuff from the other Divas in NXT and the main roster Sasha legitimately IS a nice person. The thing is, Paige did mention once that back in NXT that Sasha was actually very shy backstage. So I'm guessing that she got over that with her BOSS character, but not so much with her fans.
> 
> ...


She basically is very private person and have her own world as far as I assume. In main roster you hardly have private life due insane schedule and I think she just can't handle it. When she was in NXT I heard something like this but never in this level. Guess she is struggling with little freetime and maybe bit of full of herself(since she got praised so much on internet) Such a shame if she lose fanbase because of this. But she should handle much better. It not like she's only star of division or irreplaceable after all.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



EyeZac said:


> The speculation of will Paige be on the Mania card has been some of the most entertaining stuff I've read. The faith you fellas keep is truly a blueprint for hardcore fandom. It has been very enjoyable to see people go from certain that she will be on the card and then be convinced she will not be on the card. From building up some mystery tag match with Summer Rae, to a mythical slow build and weird losses on Raw which are supposedly leading to something. It continues to amuse me greatly and I would like to thank you all for it. Keep hope alive and stay strong fandom.
> 
> I have no idea if she's going to be wrestling at Mania but I seriously doubt it. Good luck though.



Preshow looks likely :hayden3


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Oh no Paige isn't winning the title this year. Doubt she'll have any shot until summer next year and by then I'd say all legitimacy would be gone. I wouldn't be shocked in the slightest if she never wins the title again. From a in-ring standpoint her WWE career could be as good as finished and everything is going through the motions now.


Jesus Christ you guys are the most pessimistic bunch, she's got a good 10 years in her left, she's said her self she will wrestle in wwe as long as she can, so of course her career is in no way "as good as finished", even if you don't get a title shot for 2 years doesn't mean you never can again. But anyway what I mean to say is wasn't this supposed to be an appreciation thread so how about everyone just stops with the whole "oh that's it shes done after 2 years on the MR" and just go back to appreciating what we do get.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> Jesus Christ you guys are the most pessimistic bunch, she's got a good 10 years in her left, she's said her self she will wrestle in wwe as long as she can, so of course her career is in no way "as good as finished", even if you don't get a title shot for 2 years doesn't mean you never can again. But anyway what I mean to say is wasn't this supposed to be an appreciation thread so how about everyone just stops with the whole "oh that's it shes done after 2 years on the MR" and just go back to appreciating what we do get.


We're not getting anything though. Or we are getting stuff which, I'll be honest, is stretching to appreciate. I mean, why appreciate Paige being 4th importance in a Brie Bella/Lana feud, beyond the glimmer that "well she's on Mania" which now that I think of it, is kinda pathetic, that THAT should be enough. Not that the story is good or going to take the people involved anywhere in their career, no just that she's on the card. In ring I mean at least, outside she's doing good.

And everyone says that "oh she's got all the time" thing neglecting the damage of doing nothing for 2 years. You can'tell flick a switch and everything is alright, everything in wrestling is run on momentum, and in a division with such little opportunity that's doubly so. They can't just suddenly go "oh she's gonna be champ now" and everyone goes "ok". No people look at her challenging and say "she hasn't done anything for years, she's not serious." It's like if tomorrow Rusev challenges for the WWE title: no one will take the challenge seriously, and thus no one in WWE will make that decision to give him that title. On top of that, after a spell like that where all legitimacy is gone, why would WWE make her champ, rather than go to NXT and get someone else who is fresh, and thus, full of legitimacy. When was the last time you actually thought Natalya/Naomi/Brie/Alicia/Tamina had a chance at the title? Only before they went through the exact same booking Paige is going through right now; on all current evidence entering that booking is a black hole.

This isn't just for Paige either, literally every woman as it stands now has about 2 years max. Some less. Some don't even get a start.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No Paige on Raw was she on main event?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> No Paige on Raw was she on main event?


Smackdown and main event haven't been recorded yet. I'd rather she didn't appear at mania at all then be a 3rd wheel in team brie fpalm


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Another match on Main Event...
...Paige and Natalya lost against Naomina, Naomi pinned Paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Expected to be honest.

Sit tight everyone this is what we are getting for the foreseeable future. We may get another title challenge for a month in a little bit, but this is it for 2016.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

BTW she's not on Roadblock anymore either so that's another chance to see her on TV gone. Seemingly no longer being used to advertised house shows. Wrestling wise stock is falling fast. 

Counting the clock until she leaves for something else at this stage. I have minimal confidence that WWE will give her much in-ring shit for a long time.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

^ Again with the negativity...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Do you see a reason to be positive?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

There is no reason to be negative, she is only trading wins and loses in a C show. You're acting if she was a jobber for months.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> There is no reason to be negative, she is only trading wins and loses in a C show. You're acting if she was a jobber for months.


She's literally not even on American TV and part of a booking system which says she's average among the pool of women that stand no chance to the real stars. So yeah, it's pretty awful. There's Sasha, then NXT girls, then Brie, then the rest of the main roster girls. Anyone below NXT girl your don't have to really pay attention to is basically what we've been informed.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> She's literally not even on American TV and part of a booking system which says she's average among the pool of women that stand no chance to the real stars. So yeah, it's pretty awful. There's Sasha, then NXT girls, then Brie, then the rest of the main roster girls. Anyone below NXT girl your don't have to really pay attention to is basically what we've been informed.


Ok, so wait until they release her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Ok, so wait until they release her.


More diverting hope to her blowing up down another career path


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

PKKanza said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > She's literally not even on American TV and part of a booking system which says she's average among the pool of women that stand no chance to the real stars. So yeah, it's pretty awful. There's Sasha, then NXT girls, then Brie, then the rest of the main roster girls. Anyone below NXT girl your don't have to really pay attention to is basically what we've been informed.
> ...


If she have a chance at Hollywood career. Or at least acting, modelling career I'm all for it. At this point I rather see her find success at else where than being endless directionless like this. She's too good to treat like this. And too good for this shitty political creative who don't care what fans want for just pushing someone desperately.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Does Total Divas expect us to believe that not only might Paige possibly rush into a relationship with a new guy (Josh Bredl) almost immediately after ending a relationship with a great/nice guy like Kevin Skaff who actually wanted to marry her?! Apparently Total Divas is so stupid that it doesn't realize that the audience already knows that Josh has been in a serious relationship with his fiancee for at least 2 years and has a 3 year old daughter. In fact I'm pretty sure that Breaking Ground showed all 3 of them living in Orlando, FL because of the Performance Center. Josh's mom (Nicole Brendl) actually considers Josh's fiancee, (Ilycia Tatiana), her legit daughter-in-law. (Look them both up on twitter). 

So not only is Paige on the rebound (even though not looking for guys right now), but also interested in a guy that's essentially married with a 3 year old daughter?! Total Divas wants Paige to look like a home wrecker?! Who comes up with this crap?! Is this the Ziggler/Nikki storyline again?

I know that Total Divas is 110% scripted and full of crap, but if this is actually where they are going with this storyline...Paige is going to look SO bad, stupid, and a home wrecker that she's going to get so much hate on twitter and jackasses worldwide will probably believe this awfulness!

Here's the quick summary of tonight's episode if you don't know what I'm referring to:

In case anyone was wondering, tonight's episode of Total Divas had Paige breakup w/ Kevin Skaff and move in with her female roommates. But after having Paige claim that she should probably not enough bother with guys right now, they actually end the episode with basically a slowmotion look and smile between Paige and Josh Bredl from Tough Enough (he helped her move since he has a truck apparently).


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Maybe it just me but her character on Total Divas and Tough Enough were probably seeds to derailed her popularity on purpose. It rather obvious they don't want her as top divas anymore so they did it at all costs to destroy her image as a potential top face so their golden children can be undisputed top girls.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Pummy said:


> If she have a chance at Hollywood career. Or at least acting, modelling career I'm all for it. At this point I rather see her find success at else where than being endless directionless like this. She's too good to treat like this. And too good for this shitty political creative who don't care what fans want for just pushing someone desperately.


At least you're optimistic about her future outside WWE and again, you're acting like she is the only who deserves to be on the top.



BobSmith3000 said:


> Does Total Divas expect us to believe that not only might Paige possibly rush into a relationship with a new guy (Josh Bredl) almost immediately after ending a relationship with a great/nice guy like Kevin Skaff who actually wanted to marry her?! Apparently Total Divas is so stupid that it doesn't realize that the audience already knows that Josh has been in a serious relationship with his fiancee for at least 2 years and has a 3 year old daughter. In fact I'm pretty sure that Breaking Ground showed all 3 of them living in Orlando, FL because of the Performance Center. Josh's mom (Nicole Brendl) actually considers Josh's fiancee, (Ilycia Tatiana), her legit daughter-in-law. (Look them both up on twitter).
> 
> So not only is Paige on the rebound (even though not looking for guys right now), but also interested in a guy that's essentially married with a 3 year old daughter?! Total Divas wants Paige to look like a home wrecker?! Who comes up with this crap?! Is this the Ziggler/Nikki storyline again?
> 
> ...


They need ratings and we know that TD is scripted but what if she really is a home wrecker?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Does Total Divas expect us to believe that not only might Paige possibly rush into a relationship with a new guy (Josh Bredl) almost immediately after ending a relationship with a great/nice guy like Kevin Skaff who actually wanted to marry her?! Apparently Total Divas is so stupid that it doesn't realize that the audience already knows that Josh has been in a serious relationship with his fiancee for at least 2 years and has a 3 year old daughter. In fact I'm pretty sure that Breaking Ground showed all 3 of them living in Orlando, FL because of the Performance Center. Josh's mom (Nicole Brendl) actually considers Josh's fiancee, (Ilycia Tatiana), her legit daughter-in-law. (Look them both up on twitter).
> 
> So not only is Paige on the rebound (even though not looking for guys right now), but also interested in a guy that's essentially married with a 3 year old daughter?! Total Divas wants Paige to look like a home wrecker?! Who comes up with this crap?! Is this the Ziggler/Nikki storyline again?
> 
> ...


WWE are going *CRAZY* atm, wow... What a horrible story-line, do they want more people to hate Paige??


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

PKKanza said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > If she have a chance at Hollywood career. Or at least acting, modelling career I'm all for it. At this point I rather see her find success at else where than being endless directionless like this. She's too good to treat like this. And too good for this shitty political creative who don't care what fans want for just pushing someone desperately.
> ...


Well besides her, Becky, Sasha and Alicia or maybe Summer Rae I don't see anyone. Plus I'm not demanding her should always on top or title picture. Just stop continue being enhancement talented. If you start watching her in last 3 months you would never think she is one of top divas of company. She's treated worse than anyone beside Tamina right now. At this point she would end up like Natalya which is disgraceful for someone with hugely popular like that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> WWE are going *CRAZY* atm, wow... What a horrible story-line, do they want more people to hate Paige??


They thought people would hate Paige when she was asked to play the bitch role on tough enough, it didn't work. Then they tried desperately to make Charlotte a thing and people hate Paige, but everyone cheered Paige because Charlotte doesn't have an ounce of paiges charisma. When Paige was getting cheered vs all the new toys in the division they tried their last minute hope by making her call out Charlotte's dead brother. In the end people still cheered paige. The best thing they can do now in a desperate attempt to get the new girls over for a 3 month storyline is keep paige off main tv. And here we are. They can't possibly have a girl not involved in their precious 4 hw give divas a chance storyline more over. The only positive thing is no matter how many times they job her out or keep her off tv, she will always have that big fanbase, same for the bellas who jobbed for years. I seriously doubt any of these new girls would survive after their time is up because like it or not none of them have the fanbase of the paige bellas ajs of the world.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Pummy said:


> Well besides her, Becky, Sasha and Alicia or maybe Summer Rae I don't see anyone. Plus I'm not demanding her should always on top or title picture. Just stop continue being enhancement talented. If you start watching her in last 3 months you would never think she is one of top divas of company. She's treated worse than anyone beside Tamina right now. At this point she would end up like Natalya which is disgraceful for someone with hugely popular like that.


Again, wait until they release her if you think that.



islesfan13 said:


> They thought people would hate Paige when she was asked to play the bitch role on tough enough, it didn't work. Then they tried desperately to make Charlotte a thing and people hate Paige, but everyone cheered Paige because Charlotte doesn't have an ounce of paiges charisma. When Paige was getting cheered vs all the new toys in the division they tried their last minute hope by making her call out Charlotte's dead brother. In the end people still cheered paige. The best thing they can do now in a desperate attempt to get the new girls over for a 3 month storyline is keep paige off main tv. And here we are. They can't possibly have a girl not involved in their precious 4 hw give divas a chance storyline more over. The only positive thing is no matter how many times they job her out or keep her off tv, she will always have that big fanbase, same for the bellas who jobbed for years. I seriously doubt any of these new girls would survive after their time is up because like it or not none of them have the fanbase of the paige bellas ajs of the world.


TD did a great job making Summer looks like a terrible person, do you think that people aren't going to shit on Paige if they make her look like a home wrecker?

And is hilarious that you think that the other divas can't build a strong fanbase.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Again, wait until they release her if you think that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said only a certain amount of stars can be popular no matter their booking, bellas and paige are the only ones who have that strong foundation imho, so yes. The others can build that individual fanbase but it will take time and the way the division is going once they do the new wave of nxt girls will be on their spot. Charlotte imho will never get popular no matter her booking though.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> but everyone cheered Paige because Charlotte doesn't have an ounce of paiges charisma.


You say that but since becoming a heel Charlotte has knocked it out the park, I am no fan of Charlotte I still maintain she is the weakest of the 4 Horsewomen but her self entitled I'm better then everyone hiding behind her father gimmick has been great since she started feuding with Becky, she just needed a Becky type character to make it work because Paige's popularity was stifling Charlotte, whether you like or not or want to hear or not Charlotte has found her niche character and made it work, I would now consider her the current No1 heel Diva in the company. 



islesfan13 said:


> I said only a certain amount of stars can be popular no matter their booking, bellas and paige are the only ones who have that strong foundation imho, so yes. The others can build that individual fanbase but it will take time and the way the division is going once they do the new wave of nxt girls will be on their spot. Charlotte imho will never get popular no matter her booking though.


Bayley's popularity is gonna over shadow Paige by a long way when she debut's (whether her character can maintain it over time is another question) when her music actually hits on the main roster I expect the biggest diva pop we've seen in years.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> You say that but since becoming a heel Charlotte has knocked it out the park, I am no fan of Charlotte I still maintain she is the weakest of the 4 Horsewomen but her self entitled I'm better then everyone hiding behind her father gimmick has been great since she started feuding with Becky, she just needed a Becky type character to make it work because Paige's popularity was stifling Charlotte, whether you like or not or want to hear or not Charlotte has found her niche character and made it work, I would now consider her the current No1 heel Diva in the company.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayley's popularity is gonna over shadow Paige by a long way when she debut's (whether her character can maintain it over time is another question) when her music actually hits on the main roster I expect the biggest diva pop we've seen in years.


OK, gonna say 2 things here. While agree that Charlotte works as a heel, I don't necessarily think it's good, just it's a better fit for her. And while she is number 1 heel in the company, really who else is there? IMHO Paige's borderline psychotic smug bitch heel towards the end of last year was better.

Also on Bayley, I disagree entirely for the simple reason that the vast majority don't watch NXT, they don't know who she is. Of an audience of about 3 million live, I believe about 10-15% watch NXT. She will get a massive pop when she debuts, but then the week after they go to Louisiana and no one cares. Now vitally to mention here, that does not mean I think she will be a failure, just she won't instantly overshadow Paige's popularity. It's taken the current NXT girls roughly 6-9 months to get a foothold in before popularity could flourish. They just aren't more popular than her yet by any metric. Same thing happened with Paige when she debut'd. Same will happen to Bayley. 

Now on whether they will surpass Paige or not; they are hogtied to not being on Total Diva's. As shitty as the show is it does make a difference. Charlotte I feel just lacks it to be more popular, she's ok in ring, poor on the mic, and while I think it's the right direction people hate the Ric Flair tribute act. As bad as it sounds as well, she's just not as attractive as some of the other girls, which sadly makes a difference. 

Becky absolutely has it in her to be as big, easily. Best of all 3 in the ring and on the mic so far on the Main Roster, and she's really grabbed the bull by the horns. She has it in her. What I am worried about though, is what do they do to her post Mania. I can unfortunately see a situation where everything is pooled to push Sasha and Becky is left at the wayside a bit, akin to earlier last year before she got that title challenge push.

Sasha should make it, unless they go so hard that people resent her. I mean Sasha has been pushed stronger than any woman in recent history. "Smarks" are starting to turn a bit. her stuff so far on the Main Roster also hasn't been enough to capture the casual fans as hard as it should; she's over, but not nearly as over as she should be. However one would hope with focus on her that may change. Part of Sasha's issue is how good Becky has been, people are turning to her instead, while the weight of Sasha expectation which was impossible to live up to is really coming down quite hard. But in all honest, Sasha has enough talent and backing to do real well. Hopefully that doesn't affect Becky: i.e-a bit like Paige, they have to cool her down hard to get the one they want over.

Bayley all comes down to getting the gimmick right. They do that, then she'll be fine. However, that gimmick is real hard to get right with this Main Roster creative team. If it works though, or if Haitch takes charge, sky's the limit with Bayley.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> You say that but since becoming a heel Charlotte has knocked it out the park, I am no fan of Charlotte I still maintain she is the weakest of the 4 Horsewomen but her self entitled I'm better then everyone hiding behind her father gimmick has been great since she started feuding with Becky, she just needed a Becky type character to make it work because Paige's popularity was stifling Charlotte, whether you like or not or want to hear or not Charlotte has found her niche character and made it work, I would now consider her the current No1 heel Diva in the company.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayley's popularity is gonna over shadow Paige by a long way when she debut's (whether her character can maintain it over time is another question) when her music actually hits on the main roster I expect the biggest diva pop we've seen in years.


Yeah I heard the same thing about Charlotte Sasha and becky. Paige was popular before anything was even televised, very tough to surpass that popularity by a long way. Not someone with the charisma and big individual fan base that she's got. She's not relying on a nxt fan base that cheers everything from that show. She has a fan base that just likes her for what she is and who she. A fan base that sticks by her through everything. As I said only the bellas compare to her in that regard. The key to popularity is not being Over in shortime because of quick hype it's being popular no matter how you are booked and having people go crazy for you at meet and greets etc regardless of booking. It's long term popularity.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Bayley outpopped Paige? She could not outpopped Sasha in NXT but people expect to outpopped Paige?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Bayley outpopped Paige? She could not outpopped Sasha in NXT but people expect to outpopped Paige?


What planet are you on? 

You must not have been watching NXT for the last 6 months. Bayley is the most over person on the roster in NXT.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Lexrules said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Bayley outpopped Paige? She could not outpopped Sasha in NXT but people expect to outpopped Paige?
> ...


Well I referred to when both of them were in NXT. You're right though. I didn't watch NXT more than 6 months unless Liv or Alexa or Dana were in action. I only watched Bayley matches just two since Brooklyn.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Also on Bayley, I disagree entirely for the simple reason that the vast majority don't watch NXT,


Absolute bull crap, this claim has been thrown around for just about every NxT start that comes up but look at Sami Zayn on Raw, many consider Bayley to be the Zayn of NxT womens division and he was over as hell probably got the pop of the night on Raw, hell even people said similar things about AJ Styles not being known yet AJ got the reaction of the night on the PPV just by showing "phenomenal" on the Tron, some of you so called wrestling fans really underestimate how much of the product is out there for people to view and they will be aware of who Bayley is when she debut's because the girl is over :bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@tommo010 I was the one who made that comment about AJ Styles. I only said it because the dude kept trying to school me on soething I already knew. It was a sarcastic comment that still gets talked about.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> You say that but since becoming a heel Charlotte has knocked it out the park, I am no fan of Charlotte I still maintain she is the weakest of the 4 Horsewomen but her self entitled I'm better then everyone hiding behind her father gimmick has been great since she started feuding with Becky, she just needed a Becky type character to make it work because Paige's popularity was stifling Charlotte, whether you like or not or want to hear or not Charlotte has found her niche character and made it work, I would now consider her the current No1 heel Diva in the company.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayley's popularity is gonna over shadow Paige by a long way when she debut's (whether her character can maintain it over time is another question) when her music actually hits on the main roster I expect the biggest diva pop we've seen in years.


Paige's pop was massive, however NXT has grown considerably since that point to a stage now where so many more people are aware and the superstars on that show are so much more advertised etc. Bayley would get a bigger pop, although it's possible it would depend upon where she debuted. If it's someone like the RAW after Mania then absolutely.

It will be another question of maintaining it because unfortunately it's the same for all DIVAs. They get the initial push but once that's over, there's apparently no thought process which means that there can be no other meaningful feud other than that of the title feud. It's happened to Paige who has managed to maintain her overness despite not even being on the show. It's happen to Charlotte when she loses the title, to Becky, to Sasha, to pretty much everyone.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Absolute bull crap, this claim has been thrown around for just about every NxT start that comes up but look at Sami Zayn on Raw, many consider Bayley to be the Zayn of NxT womens division and he was over as hell probably got the pop of the night on Raw, hell even people said similar things about AJ Styles not being known yet AJ got the reaction of the night on the PPV just by showing "phenomenal" on the Tron, some of you so called wrestling fans really underestimate how much of the product is out there for people to view and they will be aware of who Bayley is when she debut's because the girl is over :bayley


You mean that pop for Zayn in Chicago? The biggest smark city next to Philadelphia? Zayn who is known anyway having turned up on Raw a fair few times. And AJ Styles, a guy who EVERYONE in wrestling knows, who was big elsewhere. Like seriously AJ Styles was like getting fucking Goldberg in the day, same goes with Samoa Joe. People know them as the awesome stars from when TNA was a legitimate alternative. Add on that AJ's time in New Japan, people were fucking aware of who he was.

Network figures are already lower than Raw weekly viewing figures, and not everyone on the network watches NXT. Ergo, the people who watch NXT and are aware of these people is lower. Simple maths mate. The viewing figures last time I saw were close to 300k. Biggest they've ever been, but 10% of the Raw audience.

Lets use the women as an example: when did Paige/Charlotte/Becky really kick start? When they got their own identity on the main roster, not when they debuted. Why? Because people didn't know a lot of their NXT exploits. They may have heard a buzz, but you can't have a complete transfer. If you could, everyone would be outselling everyone as soon as they come on. That's not the case. If people transferred seamlessly with everyone being aware of their character/skill from NXT to Main Roster, Ascension would have been over.

The ones who have worked have either had time and space to portray their NXT character to the masses so they understand it and support it (Wyatt, Owens) or they form a new character altogether which the main roster crowd support (Becky, Paige, Charlotte, Rollins, Big E). 

Mate to say Bayley is instantly going to be bigger than Paige as soon as she debut's is simply wrong, and to use a one of pop to argue that is fucking stupid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I must be getting old, since when did meagathreads mean spam up posts with millions or words and no pixs.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

After taking that pic. Paige and Dolph talked & took and shared notes
and debated who of the two has been getting screwed over more by the WWE System!!!

Both have but..PAIGE IS THE WINNER!!!! And man have i got a lot to say about the frankly sad state
of affairs going on with our beloved Paige. And a rant/Iceman cometh!!!
Just something for yalls to look forward to.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sad to see Paige and Kevin split up on Total Divas I guess there was problems in the relationship


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^Speaking of TD, I wonder if they're going to cancel the show.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Some new pics.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> ^Speaking of TD, I wonder if they're going to cancel the show.


That would either allow for second diva's feud's which actually matter, or cut off everyone but the very top girls entirely. Not sure what I'd want.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Something tells me that if total divas got cancelled. I feel a part of Paige [And the other divas] would
be kind of relieved. It would relieve some of the stresses of the show.
And they would be less distracted by it.

Giving more time to focus strictly on being a WWE diva/superstar.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder why they show homoerotic tension...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Absolute bull crap, this claim has been thrown around for just about every NxT start that comes up but look at Sami Zayn on Raw, many consider Bayley to be the Zayn of NxT womens division and he was over as hell probably got the pop of the night on Raw, hell even people said similar things about AJ Styles not being known yet AJ got the reaction of the night on the PPV just by showing "phenomenal" on the Tron, some of you so called wrestling fans really underestimate how much of the product is out there for people to view and they will be aware of who Bayley is when she debut's because the girl is over :bayley



The nobody knows so and so argument is the stupidest argument out there and has been disproved multiple times yet people keep forgetting :lmao

When Bayley gets called up, the pop will be huge :bayley

Maybe it's the night after Mania, like Paige. Or maybe later.

Anyone who says otherwise clearly is unaware or willingly being ignorant. Either way, not worth the time.

What's next? Nobody knows who Finn Balor is? :hayden3


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Good you posted only the good pics from that horrid/deplorable travesty of a match.
WWE can kiss my fat ass for what they are doing to Paige. 

Wasteful!!!
Nonsensical!!!
Undeserved!!!

And equally if not more...Its...NOT PRODUCTIVE!!!!!!!!!!!

Here lets take statistically one of the more popular divas/superstars. One with a rather sizable yet rabid fan base. 
The one that will spend any amount of money on her merch etc to make $$$$$ for our company. She may not be the highest seller.
But still its nothing to shake a stick at. Its well above decent. And makes a good amount of $$$ still.

And in our collapsing economy. Every penny counts.

And lets just piss all over that. And make them even more angry/frustrated/heartbroken and exhausted. Because you know thats the intelligent thing to do.
There is zero justification for this. Its indefensible. Its an exact continuation of her shitty booking from last year. And its bleeding over and carrying over into this year as well.
Lacking logic in a booking and money making sense.

I dont mind paige being put on the back burner. So other divas can have their moments in the sun/spotlight.
And have title runs and success in WWE. Thats fair and im totally okay and implore it. But do they have to just dismantle paige in the process and make her
look like shit. Heres your answer.....NO!!!!!!

She can be on the back burner and still be booked in a credible manor that does not totally wreck her
career.. Present or future opportunities. The key word in all of this is Non-Productive. And it screams it!!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PENTAGON said:


> The nobody knows so and so argument is the stupidest argument out there and has been disproved multiple times yet people keep forgetting :lmao
> 
> When Bayley gets called up, the pop will be huge :bayley
> 
> ...



Do you want me to get the numbers? WWE network is 2 million unique subscribers worldwide in it's lifespan with current number 1.3 million worldwide. WWE Raw is 3 million views US alone. Ergo there are some people in that demographic which do not have the network, and thus, do not watch NXT. Simple really. 

Now you say it's been disproved many times, citing debut pops to prove this, and yeah I'll admit Bayley WILL have a big pop when she debuts. But do you realize how short sighted that is, and to be frank, wrong? Lets look at Becky Lynch, a girl I really like. Was she over straight away because everything transferred straight from NXT? No, she had to become her own woman on the Main Roster. Same goes with Charlotte. Same goes with Paige. That opening pop doesn't mean jack shit when you travel down the road to South Dakota and people haven't got a clue. That's what I'm talking about, you can't graft someone straight from NXT and say "Well they're bigger now" and to easily show you how, none of the NXT girls have surpassed Paige or the Bella's yet in terms of Merch. I can chat with one of the the biggest Becky Lynch fan in the world, who I do regularly, he's really cool, and even he say's this as an undeniable fact. Which is fine, not saying they'll never surpass her or reach her level or whatever, what I'm saying is it takes time to build a support base. 

Hell I live in what is considered a Smark area, England, with a bunch of friends who like wrestling, and I'd say the vast majority of them don't know people in NXT. Some know of NXT, some know of certain people in NXT, but only me and someone else is actually aware of everyone big.

Think of a couple of people on NXT who came to the main roster and not made it. Think of Neville and Ascension. What's been one of the key issues of their initial push is they expect everyone to know their entire backstory and character from NXT, at no point was it explained to people on the Main Roster. Conversely, people like Kevin Owens and Bray Wyatt have succeeded because they've explained their characters to the Main Roster.

That's the 2 you get, either you get a new character and push that to be over, or you keep your NXT character and actually develop it, and then after it's developed you get support. No one has made a straight move from NXT to the Main Roster on a running start, because simple maths tells you that's stupid.

To say "X is the biggest star on debut, look at that pop" is quite frankly moronic and child thinking, which takes a basic misunderstanding of how support works or how to build people.

Also tommo, nice to see you just straight up attacking Paige fans on here know. Remember when you were on here, yeah.


----------



## WWE Lover 196 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Do you want me to get the numbers? WWE network is 2 million unique subscribers worldwide. WWE Raw is 3 million views US. Ergo there are some people in that demographic which do not have the network, and thus, do not watch NXT. Simple really.
> 
> Now you say it's been disproved many times, citing debut pops to prove this, and yeah I'll admit Bayley WILL have a big pop when she debuts. But do you realize how short sighted that is, and to be frank, wrong? Lets look at Becky Lynch, a girl I really like. Was she over straight away because everything transferred straight from NXT? No, she had to become her own woman on the Main Roster. Same goes with Charlotte. Same goes with Paige. That opening pop doesn't mean jack shit when you travel down the road to South Dakota and people haven't got a clue. That's what I'm talking about, you can't graft someone straight from NXT and say "Well they're bigger now" and to easily show you how, none of the NXT girls have surpassed Paige or the Bella's yet in terms of Merch. I can chat with one of the the biggest Becky Lynch fan in the world, who I do regularly, he's really cool, and even he say's this as an undeniable fact. Which is fine, not saying they'll never surpass her or reach her level or whatever, what I'm saying is it takes time to build a support base.
> 
> ...


They thought people would hate Paige when she was asked to play the bitch role on tough enough, it didn't work. Then they tried desperately to make Charlotte a thing and people hate Paige, but everyone cheered Paige because Charlotte doesn't have an ounce of paiges charisma. When Paige was getting cheered vs all the new toys in the division they tried their last minute hope by making her call out Charlotte's dead brother. In the end people still cheered paige. The best thing they can do now in a desperate attempt to get the new girls over for a 3 month storyline is keep paige off main tv. And here we are. They can't possibly have a girl not involved in their precious 4 hw give divas a chance storyline more over. The only positive thing is no matter how many times they job her out or keep her off tv, she will always have that big fanbase, same for the bellas who jobbed for years. I seriously doubt any of these new girls would survive after their time is up because like it or not none of them have the fanbase of the paige bellas ajs of the world.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

WWE Lover 196 said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want me to get the numbers? WWE network is 2 million unique subscribers worldwide. WWE Raw is 3 million views US. Ergo there are some people in that demographic which do not have the network, and thus, do not watch NXT. Simple really.
> ...


Why you copied & pasted everything from islefan? I guess you just send by accident. Fix it please.


Now thread became Bayley wankfest :lol of course I don't expect nothing less from NXT smarks :lel


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Do people not know how to post correct spoilers anymore? Nattie took the pin.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I just visited Becky thread. Just wow one of them taking a shot to Paige fans(not his first time either) But consider all of them nowhere to be found before unstoppable I guess it just basically cool thing to do. Like they choose their favorite for that reason


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Do you want me to get the numbers? WWE network is 2 million unique subscribers worldwide in it's lifespan with current number 1.3 million worldwide. WWE Raw is 3 million views US alone. Ergo there are some people in that demographic which do not have the network, and thus, do not watch NXT. Simple really.
> 
> Now you say it's been disproved many times, citing debut pops to prove this, and yeah I'll admit Bayley WILL have a big pop when she debuts. But do you realize how short sighted that is, and to be frank, wrong? Lets look at Becky Lynch, a girl I really like. Was she over straight away because everything transferred straight from NXT? No, she had to become her own woman on the Main Roster. Same goes with Charlotte. Same goes with Paige. That opening pop doesn't mean jack shit when you travel down the road to South Dakota and people haven't got a clue. That's what I'm talking about, you can't graft someone straight from NXT and say "Well they're bigger now" and to easily show you how, none of the NXT girls have surpassed Paige or the Bella's yet in terms of Merch. I can chat with one of the the biggest Becky Lynch fan in the world, who I do regularly, he's really cool, and even he say's this as an undeniable fact. Which is fine, not saying they'll never surpass her or reach her level or whatever, what I'm saying is it takes time to build a support base.
> 
> ...


Maybe coz tommo can see that most of this thread is the drizzling shits, where posters gush about how valuable Paige is due to having HHH and Steph's support and getting various opportunities one second to going to speculating how she's likely leaving WWE coz she's jobbing the next second. Anyway, I don't see her attacking any fan personally.

So much energy wasted for what? Did you read my post properly? I said the argument that nobody knows who these performers are just because they aren't on the main roster is a fallacy. Which it is. The WWE takes care to debut their promising talent in front of smark crowds, same thing they did with Paige. She didn't get that mainstream popularity all that soon either. Infact during her first reign as a bland babyface, there were multiple threads complaining about her lack of overness. She took time to build fans, as will these new guys and girls, which you also agree on. So what's the issue really? When these new people get merch after getting called up, they sell well too. Of course they may take some time to catch up with the ones who've been there longer.

I remember when Paige was new and AJ fans would shit on Paige for not being as popular, and now some Paige marks are doing the same thing :lol

Enough people know Bayley, Balor, Styles etc. to give a big reaction. Most casuals are sheep, they see someone getting huge cheers and either join in or find out more about them. They pop for whoever gets pushed more. Once the fans in smark cities set the trend, most of the times, the casuals follow.

I'm not even a Bayley mark and wasn't praising her FFS fpalm

My mistake to post in this thread. I'll only join in once there are pics now. Carry on.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PENTAGON said:


> Maybe coz tommo can see that most of this thread is the drizzling shits, where posters gush about how valuable Paige is due to having HHH and Steph's support and getting various opportunities one second to going to speculating how she's likely leaving WWE coz she's jobbing the next second. Anyway, I don't see her attacking any fan personally.
> 
> So much energy wasted for what? Did you read my post properly? I said the argument that nobody knows who these performers are just because they aren't on the main roster is a fallacy. Which it is. The WWE takes care to debut their promising talent in front of smark crowds, same thing they did with Paige. She didn't get that mainstream popularity all that soon either. Infact during her first reign as a bland babyface, there were multiple threads complaining about her lack of overness. She took time to build fans, as will these new guys and girls, which you also agree on. So what's the issue really? When these new people get merch after getting called up, they sell well too. Of course they may take some time to catch up with the ones who've been there longer.
> 
> ...



Well we agree on that point. However where it stems from is Tommo saying Bayley will overshadow Paige's popularity the instant she comes on (this coming from "time will tell if she continues") which is patently not true. Although I will say casual's don't catch on that quickly, especially women, case in point Becky who took 6 months. It takes time, that's all.

If you see my first reply to tommo as well you can see me going in depth about how I think some of the girls will make it and why and what has to happen.

Of course I never meant "no one knows them" as in LITERALLY no one, but the vast majority don't know them. That's a simple fact of numbers, they don't. That's why you need to push them afterwards. And push them properly. 

And tommo actively attacks Paige fans all the time, and pops in here once a month to do the same. The amount of abuse Isle's gets from him is quite frankly awful. Especially for someone who just a year ago was close to these guys.

And please tell me, how is this booking good or acceptable. I'm not one who believe's it's inside or anything, just that WWE are shit at booking their female talent, always a case of what's new gets booked, everyone else is in a pointless void. And that's super shitty to me, and I'm gonna be just as disgusted when it happens to the current NXT lot too (because I fully believe if they do it to Paige, it's the fate of everyone)

It's not even as if I'm shitting on the NXT girls either, I want them to succeed, I want as many over girls as possible so we can have some semblance of a good division. But when you have people coming out with shit which just isn't true to attack another wrestler, or in some case's don't fucking read what I said in reply simply to call me stupid, then I'm gonna be pissed off.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm a huge Paige mark, I am also a huge Bayley mark. With that being said I personally feel Bayley will excel where Paige does not when it comes to the casual fans and Hard cores alike. I have stated that in my 35 years either watching or being in the business I have never seen a woman get a reaction like Bayley does from all demo graphs. She reaches everyone from young to old to casual to Hard core Pro Wrestling fans. 

The woman has the IT by simply being herself.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Lexrules said:


> I'm a huge Paige mark, I am also a huge Bayley mark. With that being said I personally feel Bayley will excel where Paige does not when it comes to the casual fans and Hard cores alike. I have stated that in my 35 years either watching or being in the business I have never seen a woman get a reaction like Bayley does from all demo graphs. She reaches everyone from young to old to casual to Hard core Pro Wrestling fans.
> 
> The woman has the IT by simply being herself.


Oh I have that feeling as well if done right. Just not straight away. It needs to be built.

Anyway off topic hahaha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Do people not know how to post correct spoilers anymore? Nattie took the pin.


Really? I was reading tweets that Paige took the pin after a rear view, that's why people are more angry about that loss.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Really? I was reading tweets that Paige took the pin after a rear view, that's why people are more angry about that loss.


Yeah they either made a mistake in their spoilers or WWE changed the outcome and redid it. Maybe the WWE was trolling Paige fans.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Still a pretty shitty position like but yeah Nattie took the pin


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah they either made a mistake in their spoilers or WWE changed the outcome and redid it. Maybe the WWE was trolling Paige fans.


It doesn't matter what happened, she lost and it's not a big deal.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Still a pretty shitty position like but yeah Nattie took the pin


After this and Naomi getting merchandise then it's ok. But still want more than this.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> After this and Naomi getting merchandise then it's ok. But still want more than this.


She's still not on Rawor American TV even, still not winning matches, and still lumped with a group which are displayed as less than the others. It's not great.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > After this and Naomi getting merchandise then it's ok. But still want more than this.
> ...


Of course it's not great. But at least she's protected and her opponent(Naomi) is now relevant. That is why I calm down a bit. But of course no way Paige fans will be satisfied just for these but at least it's not as bad as we thought.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Of course it's not great. But at least she's protected and her opponent(Naomi) is now relevant. That is why I calm down a bit. But of course no way Paige fans will be satisfied just for these but at least it's not as bad as we thought.


See if Naomi was actually protected, I ain't a fan but fine. On Raw she tapped out in like 1 minute. Last week she tapped to Brie. No one in this pile is being protected which is so bad. 3 girls matter which h may shrink down to 2 or even 1. That's not a healthy division, that's what people were complaining about last year with Nikki and Paige, or before that with just AJ. That's super shitty no matter who or how good that person(s) are.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> I just visited Becky thread. Just wow one of them taking a shot to Paige fans(not his first time either) But consider all of them nowhere to be found before unstoppable I guess it just basically cool thing to do. Like they choose their favorite for that reason


He must've read some of the shots @islesfan13 say about sasha.


----------



## PaigeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I dont know why wwe books her like this. She was the one of the 2 women(Emma) to revolutionize womens wrestling. She was and still is one of the most talented women in wwe. I just dont know why wwe books her like this
If Paige doesnot appear at WM then I am going to quit wwe


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

So she is dating with Josh now? Lol

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/49xpot/paige_watching_seth_rollins/d0w465h


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I guess. He's an arsehole but yeah people's lives are their lives.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wonder if they're going to address that on TD.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe. 

God the people who suddenly love him because of it is going to be unbearable.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm waiting for the outrage when they make it public.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's not great. But at least she's protected and her opponent(Naomi) is now relevant. That is why I calm down a bit. But of course no way Paige fans will be satisfied just for these but at least it's not as bad as we thought.
> ...


That's WWE for you. Even in NXT, different is top star of division will transfer to else where after mission complete but in main roster where would they go beside dropping down? 


Still don't buy a Josh thing. It shocked me if it true. Normally woman won't dating a man who is below her pretty much everything. Especially I still yet to see successful woman wrestler dating a guy who pretty much have no future at everywhere but never say never....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

There won't be too much outrage. Well, maybe, I dunno, I see a large portion of the public loving him because of it (Oh Paige's boyfriend is so hot, I ship, blablabla). Some will call her a homewrecker, even though I'm pretty certain that's not the case. I fear he'll avoid that shit from the public. 

I know at least a handful of wrestlers have took exception to him for essentially abandoning his family since he hasn't seen his daughter since Christmas (before the Paige thing even seemingly). That and his work ethic and nature in the Performance Centre, and seemingly having a areer entirely based on reality TV now yet being Paid more than anyone but Joe and Nakamura in NXT. Lets just say Cody, Owens, and Corbin didn't hate him just after the SocialJobbers thing, although that is apparently a symptom of one of his biggest flaws in the eyes of his colleagues (he was drunk when he tweeted it apparently).

That's without going into the recent stuff of apparently someone having nudes of him. Or the old stuff of homophobic language. For some, he's walking trash


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> There won't be too much outrage. Well, maybe, I dunno, I see a large portion of the public loving him because of it (Oh Paige's boyfriend is so hot, I ship, blablabla). Some will call her a homewrecker, even though I'm pretty certain that's not the case. I fear he'll avoid that shit from the public.
> 
> I know at least a handful of wrestlers have took exception to him for essentially abandoning his family since he hasn't seen his daughter since Christmas (before the Paige thing even seemingly). That and his work ethic and nature in the Performance Centre, and seemingly having a areer entirely based on reality TV now yet being Paid more than anyone but Joe and Nakamura in NXT. Lets just say Cody, Owens, and Corbin didn't hate him just after the SocialJobbers thing, although that is apparently a symptom of one of his biggest flaws in the eyes of his colleagues (he was drunk when he tweeted it apparently).
> 
> That's without going into the recent stuff of apparently someone having nudes of him. Or the old stuff of homophobic language. For some, he's walking trash


That's the outrage that I was thinking, but the outrage will be different if they portray her like a home wrecker on TD.

Speaking of Josh, that's why he calls himself the most controversial star in sports entertainment, lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige watches The Walking Dead. Could she be any cooler/hawter!!!!!???.
AMC Please put Paige on as a gust on Talking Dead.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

As per the reddit post, this whole Josh Bredl thing is nothing but pure Total Divas crap! 

1-The fact that Josh "isn't ALLOWED to be photographed in public" with Paige just yet is proof enough! If they were really dating, they could be seen together in public all they wanted. 

2-Paige said that she was at Epcot yesterday, but HAD to leave. Considering that she implied that all she did when she went home yesterday was binge watch 3 seasons of the Walking Dead (out of boredom most likely), why would you NOT spend the whole day (your off day from wrestling this week) at Epcot? Because any reasonable person would spend most of the day, especially after paying for admission.

3-As far as I can tell, Paige has NOT really dated any of the guys that appear on Total Divas. Bradley Walden and Kevin Skaff are apparently just good/nice band guys that she knows and they just pretended to be her boyfriends on a "fake reality show." Now it's Josh's turn. Yet another guy that she knows fairly well and trusts enough for another "pretend boyfriend."

4-Paige actually hung out with Josh AND his family back in late September 2015 at Halloween Horror Nights. She seemed very aware and respectful of both Mrs. Yeti (Josh's fiancee) and Little Yeti (Josh's daughter). Paige has been raised to be a good person whether people believe that or not and is not a home wrecker in real life. And if Josh actually did dump his family for whatever reason, then I don't care if Paige dates him or not. I think she could alot do better, but she can date whoever she wants.

I don't know a whole lot about Josh, he does nothing for me and I don't see him as a huge superstar/champion...ever. So whatever. What I do know is that if it wasn't for Total Divas, we as viewers wouldn't know a damn thing about these "fake relationships" at all. When it comes to social media, Paige barely talked/talks about Bradley, Kevin, or even Josh. She still supports Kevin's band ADTR though.

The sooner Total Divas is canceled or Paige gets pissed enough about it "ruining her image," and quits the show, the better! Not only does she have to put up with terrible booking (50/50 at best), but reality shows like Tough Enough and Total Divas that make her look really bad. The haters believe that's the "real" her and have a feast day with this stuff! She is an amazing talent that has the "it factor" and doesn't deserve this kind of treatment!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> That's the outrage that I was thinking, but the outrage will be different if they portray her like a home wrecker on TD.
> 
> Speaking of Josh, that's why he calls himself the most controversial star in sports entertainment, lol.


Yeah for being a shit bag white trash


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So WWE is having a UK Special and paige isnt in it or featured...God what a dumb fuck move!!!!
Gnat brained idiots!!!


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Yeah for being a shit bag white trash


I don't know Josh but know of him-I work downtown Orlando. Josh lived in the same building as Paige lived in when she was living with her boyfriend Kevin. I think they're just friends though.


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> As per the reddit post, this whole Josh Bredl thing is nothing but pure Total Divas crap!
> 
> 1-The fact that Josh "isn't ALLOWED to be photographed in public" with Paige just yet is proof enough! If they were really dating, they could be seen together in public all they wanted.
> 
> ...


Bob, Paige WAS going out with the guitarist from ADTR. I worked near the building they lived in. I heard from friends of friends that he was on an out-of-the-country tour in December. When he came back she broke up with him straight away. 

Bob, I agree that Total Divas hasn't done Paige any favors. Plus, somebody has to be pissed at her in WWE to keep her out of the ring for so long.. I hope ring action turns around for her. I also hope Total Divas gets better storylines, I'm tired of seeing Bree and Nicki fighting with each other and Paige acting like a selfish bitch.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



teritup said:


> I don't know Josh but know of him-I work downtown Orlando. Josh lived in the same building as Paige lived in when she was living with her boyfriend Kevin. I think they're just friends though.


Yeah I know they lived in the same building before she moved out. What makes you think they are just mates? Also any other stuff you'very seen from anyone, working in downtown Orlando you must see stuff from wrestlers all the time.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



teritup said:


> Bob, Paige WAS going out with the guitarist from ADTR. I worked near the building they lived in. I heard from friends of friends that he was on an out-of-the-country tour in December. When he came back she broke up with him straight away.
> 
> Bob, I agree that Total Divas hasn't done Paige any favors. Plus, somebody has to be pissed at her in WWE to keep her out of the ring for so long.. I hope ring action turns around for her. I also hope Total Divas gets better storylines, I'm tired of seeing Bree and Nicki fighting with each other and Paige acting like a selfish bitch.


Wait straight away. That's actually super harsh since the first time he saw her after the tour was Christmas Day. Got dumped on Christmas, harsh.


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Wait straight away. That's actually super harsh since the first time he saw her after the tour was Christmas Day. Got dumped on Christmas, harsh.


Don't know the date but it was soon after the guitarist got back because she was seen moving boxes out of building the first week of January. Maybe this explains the extended injury time off, more than a concussion?


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Yeah I know they lived in the same building before she moved out. What makes you think they are just mates? Also any other stuff you'very seen from anyone, working in downtown Orlando you must see stuff from wrestlers all the time.


Not really. These three are the downtown WWE (Kevin is included because of Paige) celebrities 'in a way'. They are out hanging with friends at local bars. Nobody bugs them but every once in a while we hear gossip about them. I haven't heard anything about Josh and Paige hooking up. Maybe they're staying under the radar right now.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I really dont like Josh he seemed to cocky on tough enough I hope Paige isnt dating him


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



teritup said:


> Not really. These three are the downtown WWE (Kevin is included because of Paige) celebrities 'in a way'. They are out hanging with friends at local bars. Nobody bugs them but every once in a while we hear gossip about them. I haven't heard anything about Josh and Paige hooking up. Maybe they're staying under the radar right now.


Oh really. Thought everyone lived there near enough apart from Owens, Bella's and Cen/Bryan, and Ambrose. And I even mean most TNA and indie stars too (like Jessica Havok and Sami Calihaan. And all those Sara Lee was rumoured to be with)

And yeah that's what I first thought when she was out in January, because she was moving out post break up.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thought some might like to see the first mentions of Paige in dirtsheets as related to WWE. Alongside the controversial NXT episode rip they tried to stop as it has producers hot mic open heating the direction and comments 


Nov 14, 2010: http://www.sescoops.com/wwe-clamping-down-on-rogue-video-knight-tries-out-for-wwe/


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nice. But would die to read about whats going on with Paiges position in
the company currently. Thats what i really want to know. Appreciate/like the story posted.

Its whats going on with paige now that has me needing to know more...


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

From FCW Bikini Contest











































































Regular FCW


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

She needs to stop using that lipstick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Baege (and her latest tattoo)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Can confirm that this photo shoot will be her best to date....


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Man that Paige pic is giving me a Tower Of Power!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wonder what the shoot is for. They haven't said yet.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hey everyone just a little thing I picked up on I read a status on Zak's facebook page a while ago and he said hes going to Florida with his family to spend it with Paige during September around the time WWE does that one night only show so this is why Paige isnt on that show


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I was going to post that pic, but I had a heart attack.



islesfan13 said:


> Wonder what the shoot is for. They haven't said yet.


Probably that shoot it's to promote herself and get more projects.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

This is from reddit, maybe the quality is bad but apparently the photographer teased the shoot.

https://streamable.com/5ip8


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> This is from reddit, maybe the quality is bad but apparently the photographer teased the shoot.
> 
> https://streamable.com/5ip8


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Pound the Posturepedic and set the Quilt to Quiver i cannot wait to see that Spread!!!


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pronoss said:


>


My god who's the blonde wit the tattoos?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> My god who's the blonde wit the tattoos?


I think it's Ivelese from Lucha Underground/Sofia Cortez in FCW


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I think it's Ivelese from Lucha Underground/Sofia Cortez in FCW


Hmmm, now I'm not denying you as you know more than I do but Googled her and she looks different...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> My god who's the blonde wit the tattoos?


Vickie Guerrero's daughter.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Vickie Guerrero's daughter.


Just googled her, Raquel Diaz, that's her, thanks:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> Just googled her, Raquel Diaz, that's her, thanks:


NP


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TwistingJab said:


> Hmmm, now I'm not denying you as you know more than I do but Googled her and she looks different...


Yeah it's wrong sorry. Thought she had more tattoo's than she does. She did have blonde hair back then though. She's somewhere in that picture set


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nice to see Paigey Cakes on raw. Even for the minute and half she was on.
If shes on main event ..Please i dont know..Have her win!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Oh really. Thought everyone lived there near enough apart from Owens, Bella's and Cen/Bryan, and Ambrose. And I even mean most TNA and indie stars too (like Jessica Havok and Sami Calihaan. And all those Sara Lee was rumoured to be with)
> 
> And yeah that's what I first thought when she was out in January, because she was moving out post break up.


Owens, the Bella's, Bryan, Cena and Ambrosse hanging at bars. Don't think so - at least not the bars Paige likes going to. The others...not enough of a celebrity status yet to even care about rumors. Seth Rollins was spotted in Orlando last weekend. He looked great!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



teritup said:


> Owens, the Bella's, Bryan, Cena and Ambrosse hanging at bars. Don't think so - at least not the bars Paige likes going to. The others...not enough of a celebrity status yet to even care about rumors. Seth Rollins was spotted in Orlando last weekend. He looked great!


Oh those don't live there anymore anyway. Owens does get regularly spotted round Montreal though, sounds a great bloke. 

Yeah I remember seeing stuff with Seth. Funnily enough I think he was out drinking with Kevin last week from some stuff I'very seen on social media.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> If shes on main event ..Please i dont know..Have her win!!!


Let's face it she's gonna fight Naomi/Tamina and lose due to a Lana distraction so they can build the triple threat Naomi Lana and Tamina v Paige Brie and Foxy
:draper2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Let's face it she's gonna fight Naomi/Tamina and lose due to a Lana distraction so they can build the triple threat Naomi Lana and Tamina v Paige Brie and Foxy
> :draper2


If it gets her on Wrestlemania, I'm all for it. And also, it's probably 4 vs 4
(Paige/Nattie/Brie/Foxy vs Naomi/Tamina/Summer Rae/Lana) All 8 have been involved in this now in one way or another.

I find it curious that one of Paige's photoshoot pics is now on her official WWE facebook page. What the hell it is for anyway?! Can't wait!

Also, she seems to be laying off the darker lipstick since that photoshoot in real life (outside of WWE). But still the dark stuff for being "in character" like on RAW tonight. Maybe this means she'll ditch it soon!


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> If it gets her on Wrestlemania, I'm all for it. And also, it's probably 4 vs 4
> (Paige/Nattie/Brie/Foxy vs Naomi/Tamina/Summer Rae/Lana) All 8 have been involved in this now in one way or another.
> 
> I find it curious that one of Paige's photoshoot pics is now on her official WWE facebook page. What the hell it is for anyway?! Can't wait!
> ...


WrestleMania: Seamstress commented awhile ago she was making outfit for Paige for WrestleMania. I saw this on Paige's Twitter (regarding photos removed):


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Told you guys. Vince is way too high on paige. Hhh may want to push his new nxt but at the end of the day Vince isn't going to bury paige to nothing after the incredible year she's had. I expect Naomi to be booked very strong in the coming weeks since the face team is stacked when compared to the heel team. This feud could extend for a few months. Wonder what they do with Becky once she leaves the title feud after mania. Do they insert her with paige?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



teritup said:


> WrestleMania: Seamstress commented awhile ago she was making outfit for Paige for WrestleMania. I saw this on Paige's Twitter (regarding photos removed):


Paige isn't going to be on that end of the tour. That's why it's removed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Told you guys. Vince is way too high on paige. Hhh may want to push his new nxt but at the end of the day Vince isn't going to bury paige to nothing after the incredible year she's had. I expect Naomi to be booked very strong in the coming weeks since the face team is stacked when compared to the heel team. This feud could extend for a few months. Wonder what they do with Becky once she leaves the title feud after mania. Do they insert her with paige?


I still wouldn't hold my breath on Vince being high on anyone. Look we all knew this was coming for Mania. I am surprised they used her to build, but yeah. Also this ain't lasting past Mania, no way. Rightly so as well this doesn't have much legs as a feud. 

Post-Mania is when things really become visible, for everyone in the division. Paige and Becky in particular. We'll see where Charlotte falls after Extreme Rules I would imagine as well, considering that's probably when her feud with Sasha will end.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I still wouldn't hold my breath on Vince being high on anyone. Look we all knew this was coming for Mania. I am surprised they used her to build, but yeah. Also this ain't lasting past Mania, no way. Rightly so as well this doesn't have much legs as a feud.
> 
> Post-Mania is when things really become visible, for everyone in the division. Paige and Becky in particular. We'll see where Charlotte falls after Extreme Rules I would imagine as well, considering that's probably when her feud with Sasha will end.


They'll keep team bad vs paige up until after England tour at a minimum. I knew paige would become a feature after a week ago when they advertised her for Brooklyn the post raw before mania. She's the only diva they have advertised minus the current champ. I wonder how they add nattie to this. Fwiw paige has so far been the only diva besides aj to consistently get stories on each big show since her call up. I can't really complain right now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The clusterfuck divas matches are usually the semi-main at Wrestlemania. Going before the main event is a pretty big spot for Paige on the card.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Diva stans who Stan a seamstress. That's flat out embarrassing.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> They'll keep team bad vs paige up until after England tour at a minimum. I knew paige would become a feature after a week ago when they advertised her for Brooklyn the post raw before mania. She's the only diva they have advertised minus the current champ. I wonder how they add nattie to this. Fwiw paige has so far been the only diva besides aj to consistently get stories on each big show since her call up. I can't really complain right now.


See I don't see it as Paige vs BAD. It's still Lana vs Brie just introducing more people. I also seriously doubt Nattie will be properly brought in, because this is a not much feud, they'll say who cares she's in it now. 

Like I say don't get giddy over this until after a few months. This is what I expected, I'm not suddenly gonna think everything is fine because of this match at Mania which we knew about since the gear was being made. Especially since it's got so many people.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is on WM32 yessssss so happy for her


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Diva stans who Stan a seamstress. That's flat out embarrassing.


What?



Caffore said:


> See I don't see it as Paige vs BAD. It's still Lana vs Brie just introducing more people. I also seriously doubt Nattie will be properly brought in, because this is a not much feud, they'll say who cares she's in it now.
> 
> Like I say don't get giddy over this until after a few months. This is what I expected, I'm not suddenly gonna think everything is fine because of this match at Mania which we knew about since the gear was being made. Especially since it's got so many people.


Do you want to see her at WM or do you prefer waiting until she gets a decent story?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

On a superficial note, I think Paige looks great with the gray in her hair.

I'm not that excited about a multi diva's match but at least the other female wrestlers will get to be on WM 32 and get a Mania paycheck.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Another match on ME, but now she actually won.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to see her at WM or do you prefer waiting until she gets a decent story?


I'd prefer both, but being on Mania is fine for now, in fact it's great she's on the card, but doesn't change my worries, a lot of women are on that card now. Only a decent story will change my fears. 

So I'm happy, but I'm not declaring that everything is fine in the world because of this. That comes after. If she does get a decent story not long after, fine. If it's more of the same until she is needed to challenge for a month, not fine. 

So wait and see before cracking the champagne is all I'm saying. Let's not declare her the most loved backstage and certain for 3rd title reign imminently just yet. All I'm saying, if anything just to avoid getting ones hopes up to be dashed. 

Also Paige/Summer Main Event, Paige won, attacked by Lana post-match. Sucks that it's Main Event again, but should be good.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Great that paige won. Was hoping it would be against that
BIG BUTT BOTCHING BITCH NAOMI!!! 

God i hate Naomi with a passion!!!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

PKKanza said:


> islesfan13 said:
> 
> 
> > Diva stans who Stan a seamstress. That's flat out embarrassing.
> ...


Probably about Sandra Gray. Honestly it's embarrassing ever since people care about her opinion just because she was employed by WWE at first place. She's 100% not a wrestling fan whatsoever.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> I'd prefer both, but being on Mania is fine for now, in fact it's great she's on the card, but doesn't change my worries, a lot of women are on that card now. Only a decent story will change my fears.
> 
> So I'm happy, but I'm not declaring that everything is fine in the world because of this. That comes after. If she does get a decent story not long after, fine. If it's more of the same until she is needed to challenge for a month, not fine.
> 
> ...


At least she is getting that WM paycheck but they need to do something incredible to make people care about that match, that's why I don't wanted to see her at Mania.



Pummy said:


> Probably about Sandra Gray. Honestly it's embarrassing ever since people care about her opinion just because she was employed by WWE at first place. She's 100% not a wrestling fan whatsoever.


I saw the whole thing on Twitter and it's funny that people are angry with Paige about that "incident", lol.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I miss her gloves.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hey wrestlingjesus..GO FUCK YOURSELF!!!!
Go to his youtube channel and see.

God i bet he doesnt bathe or brush his teeth!!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










Lucky lil' shit


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The internet will break soon.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Her new pic reminds me this one.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My god shes a living/breathing/walking/talking work of art.
A masterpiece in human form!!!

She should be more protected in WWE!!!


----------



## TheLegendRhakaKahn (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Rhaka Khan is better than Paige I must say. Paige is meh but she isn't like Rhaka Khan.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yes your fading into obscurity female wrestler is better than a future WWE hall-of-fame inductee...UM NOPE!!!!


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Still can't believe that Paige is not in the Title Picture for WM. This Fatal 4-Way wouldve been blowing the roof of.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

True. Hoping paige is getting her next shot after/post mania????.
God i hope so. Im gettin antsy here.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just saw the new td preview clip. Paige is on another level when it comes to her fans. It's really cool.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PaigeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I hope that her match at WM gets booked properly otherwise people wont care for that match(I also hope it doesnt come in preshow)
I really wanted her in title match for WM but of course wwe always books what is worst for business. Also I am betting that the triple threat is gonna be a bad match and it wouldnt be the match what you people think it is gonna be


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Paige you Naughty Little Pepper!!!!>>>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige you Naughty Little Pepper!!!!>>>


I would love for her to give me that look.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige can cook a strip of bacon just by licking it!!!
SIZZLE!!!!!....SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Just saw the new td preview clip. Paige is on another level when it comes to her fans. It's really cool.


post the clip don't be selfish.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheLegendRhakaKahn said:


> Rhaka Khan is better than Paige I must say. Paige is meh but she isn't like Rhaka Khan.


You smoking dat good stuff huh? :Rollins


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> post the clip don't be selfish.


Lol sorry I saw it under the paige search on twitter. It was a diva dirt post apparently.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Lol sorry I saw it under the paige search on twitter. It was a diva dirt post apparently.


Currently watching it
http://www.diva-dirt.com/121647/total-divas-first-look/


----------



## TheLegendRhakaKahn (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Envy said:


> You smoking dat good stuff huh? :Rollins


Nope! Just telling it like how it is. That vampire looking woman is nothing compared to Rhaka Khan,


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige getting laid out by Lana of all people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710294541610426368
Where did it all go wrong, Paige fans?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

PaigeGuy said:


> I hope that her match at WM gets booked properly otherwise people wont care for that match(I also hope it doesnt come in preshow)
> I really wanted her in title match for WM but of course wwe always books what is worst for business. Also I am betting that the triple threat is gonna be a bad match and it wouldnt be the match what you people think it is gonna be



I only know that Lana's team is going to win.

And the triple threat is gonna be good, the only way to "ruin" that match is if Charlotte wins like she did at Roadblock.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I only know that Lana's team is going to win.
> 
> And the triple threat is gonna be good, the only way to "ruin" that match is if Charlotte wins like she did at Roadblock.


Literally zero chance of Lana's team winning. Still apparently has tons of heat, and this is all for Brie's feelgood moment


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Paige getting laid out by Lana of all people.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710294541610426368
> Where did it all go wrong, Paige fans?


Lana kicking Paige after she gets distracted from summer to build a mania feud is something that went wrong. If your going to troll there's better ways my friend.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Literally zero chance of Lana's team winning. Still apparently has tons of heat, and this is all for Brie's feelgood moment


They have a big chance to win that match, because Lana is the most "exciting" part about that match, and in wrestling whoever is leaving, lose so probably Brie is going to put over Lana.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She has another meet and greet tomorrow, I hope that she gets good questions.

Btw she has "wild" plans for tonight, I wonder if they're going to film something, lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She has another meet and greet tomorrow, I hope that she gets good questions.
> 
> Btw she has "wild" plans for tonight, I wonder if they're going to film something, lol.


Where'd she say she has wild plans? Btw I bet the total divas crew are there tomorrow.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Where'd she say she has wild plans? Btw I bet the total divas crew are there tomorrow.


Her friends posted on Snapchat that they're going to spend their night in a stripper show, lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Her friends posted on Snapchat that they're going to spend their night in a stripper show, lol.


I wish she wasn't forced to go private on snap chat because of a few trolls.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I wish she wasn't forced to go private on snap chat because of a few trolls.


Her friends are still posting the same, so I don't think it's a big deal, lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Her friends are still posting the same, so I don't think it's a big deal, lol.


It's not Paige hanging with her friends that were missing out on. In fact she deserves her privacy in that respect. But her going private means we Dont get to see her backstage stuff at WWE shows etc.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> They have a big chance to win that match, because Lana is the most "exciting" part about that match, and in wrestling whoever is leaving, lose so probably Brie is going to put over Lana.


Not really AJ last year won at mania.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> It's not Paige hanging with her friends that were missing out on. In fact she deserves her privacy in that respect. But her going private means we Dont get to see her backstage stuff at WWE shows etc.


Ok, but actually she isn't posting wrestling stuff in her social media.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Ok, but actually she isn't posting wrestling stuff in her social media.


Backstage pictures, at live events like her referee thing, her posting when she was hurt at the performance center, her hanging backstage with the other girls and whomever is at the show that day. Yes were missing all of that.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Not really AJ last year won at mania.


That was different because Nikki was still the champion, so it doesn't matter that AJ won that match. 

In this one they're trying to make Lana look good, so she is going to win.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Backstage pictures, at live events like her referee thing, her posting when she was hurt at the performance center, her hanging backstage with the other girls and whomever is at the show that day. Yes were missing all of that.


Oh sorry, but it seems that she only promotes things, posts inspirational quotes and post pics of her friends and pets.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> That was different because Nikki was still the champion, so it doesn't matter that AJ won that match.
> 
> In this one they're trying to make Lana look good, so she is going to win.


Maybe true unless the backstage heat rumor is true


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Maybe true unless the backstage heat rumor is true


I guess that having backstage heat guarantee you make your in-ring debut at WM and being the main attraction of your match.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I guess that having backstage heat guarantee you make your in-ring debut at WM and being the main attraction of your match.


Maybe that why it a six diva tag now instead of one pn one like planned. Lana team can still lose and yet make her look strong by having Naomi or Tamina take the fall.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The only reason Lana was added to the match was because they needed a 4th girl for the heels. Lana will be used for the final 30 seconds to take the tap from brie in the yes lock after Paige and Naomi do most of the wrestling. It's as predictable as Sasha winning her match. The heat rumors were reported by multiple reliable sources multiple times as well.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Maybe that why it a six diva tag now instead of one pn one like planned. Lana team can still lose and yet make her look strong by having Naomi or Tamina take the fall.


1) That would make the outcome of the match less "exciting" because they're building the feud around Lana and Brie.

2) The point of making that match a multiple tag match it's because Lana is a newbie and they're protecting her.



islesfan13 said:


> The only reason Lana was added to the match was because they needed a 4th girl for the heels. Lana will be used for the final 30 seconds to take the tap from brie in the yes lock after Paige and Naomi do most of the wrestling. It's as predictable as Sasha winning her match. The heat rumors were reported by multiple reliable sources multiple times as well.


Lana's debut it's the only important thing about this "feud", it would make everything more pointless if Brie wins that match.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> 1) That would make the outcome of the match less "exciting" because they're building the feud between Lana and Brie.
> 
> 2) The point of making that match a multiple tag match it's because Lana is a newbie and they're protecting her.
> 
> ...


As of last week the feud is now about Paige and Lana with an added team bad. Brie was used as the plot to get Lana involved. Lana is involved because they needed a 4th diva to get everyone involved. This match was planned months in advance. Don't Expect A Singles Career For Lana After this. She apparently isn't healthy or ready at all for it. And brie winning is what would make perfect sense, let's not act like they are trying to make a women who may never have a singles career look strong over a girl who is retiring in a few months. They want brie to have her first and last mania moment and Lana in her 30 seconds in the match will tap to her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> 1) That would make the outcome of the match less "exciting" because they're building the feud around Lana and Brie.
> 
> 2) The point of making that match a multiple tag match it's because Lana is a newbie and they're protecting her.
> 
> ...


Well Lana did attack Paige also and well Brie don't need to get the win for her team. Plus it WWE so who knows what will happen.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> As of last week the feud is now about Paige and Lana with an added team bad. Brie was used as the plot to get Lana involved. Lana is involved because they needed a 4th diva to get everyone involved. This match was planned months in advance. Don't Expect A Singles Career For Lana After this. She apparently isn't healthy or ready at all for it. And brie winning is what would make perfect sense, let's not act like they are trying to make a women who may never have a singles career look strong over a girl who is retiring in a few months. They want brie to have her first and last mania moment and Lana in her 30 seconds in the match will tap to her.


If she isn't healthy or ready why she is having her first match at WM?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> If she isn't healthy or ready why she is having her first match at WM?


that why it not one on one. I like Lana but i don't think she ready for one on one matches yet.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> If she isn't healthy or ready why she is having her first match at WM?


Rephrased, she's apparently not ready for a long match or a singles career. Her being involved in 1 minute of a match where others can do most of the work does no harm to her or her greenness. Shell use her kickboxing background to look tolerable in certain spots but Naomi will do the majority of the work for her team.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Well Lana did attack Paige also and well Brie don't need to get the win for her team. Plus it WWE so who knows what will happen.


They are making her look strong, that's why she attacked both, and explain hiw Paige is involved in that match.



islesfan13 said:


> Rephrased, she's apparently not ready for a long match or a singles career. Her being involved in 1 minute of a match where others can do most of the work does no harm to her or her greenness. Shell use her kickboxing background to look tolerable in certain spots but Naomi will do the majority of the work for her team.


So what's the point of make her debut if she is going to lose and make her look like shit?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> They are making her look strong, that's why she attacked both, and explain hiw Paige is involved in that match.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the point of make her debut if she is going to lose and make her look like shit?


Because the debut is only to help build a story and add another diva to the heel side so nattie can wrestle at mania and not be the only female left off like summerslam. And are you serious with the first sentence? Didn't watch raw or main event I guess. You can't possibly believe that the plan is to make Lana some credible powerful diva lol. I know you are into shiny new toys, but seriously come on now.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> They are making her look strong, that's why she attacked both, and explain hiw Paige is involved in that match.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the point of make her debut if she is going to lose and make her look like shit?


Losing won't make her look like shit specially if someone else on her team take the fall. Plus many lost their first match AJ Lee Kelly Kelly, and Mickie James.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Because the debut is only to help build a story and add another diva to the heel side so nattie can wrestle at mania and not be the only female left off like summerslam. And are you serious with the first sentence? Didn't watch raw or main event I guess. You can't possibly believe that the plan is to make Lana some credible powerful diva lol. I know you are into shiny new toys, but seriously come on now.


Maybe you're right that she only was added in that match just to use all the divas, but her debut it's the only reason to make this match "interesting", so I don't see the point of making her look like shit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Maybe you're right that she only was added in that match just to use all the divas, but her debut it's the only reason to make this match "interesting", so I don't see the point of making her look like shit.


It's not making her look like shit though. It's building a story where she becomes hated by the fans and at mania the baby faces get their revenge and brie goes out on top. The story makes perfect sense. Lana doesn't have to look credible because wrestling isn't her thing. Her thing is managing and unfortunately WWE screwed that up after her tmz thing.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> It's not making her look like shit though. It's building a story where she becomes hated by the fans and at mania the baby faces get their revenge and brie goes out on top. The story makes perfect sense. Lana doesn't have to look credible because wrestling isn't her thing. Her thing is managing and unfortunately WWE screwed that up after her tmz thing.


If Brie's team wins it would make everything more pointless and I explained why. I think that they're giving Lana that chance to prove if she can have a career as a wrestler or just win some credibility after the disaster of last summer.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> They have a big chance to win that match, because Lana is the most "exciting" part about that match, and in wrestling whoever is leaving, lose so probably Brie is going to put over Lana.


Big difference being Lana is still not active wrestler. Mate seriously this is all to make Brie look great, with a little bit of humiliating Lana since dropping her from Rusev and having the Rock call her a slot isn'the enough


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh and this isn'the building storyline. It is actively making Lana look like shit. Because WWE do not like her; she's got heat for the TMZ thing, for arguing with journalists under Rusev's twitter account (which she controls btw), for spitting her dummy out over a lack of demand at a con and just cancelling last minute, for chewing Rusev out real bad in airports in front of everyone, for compulsively lying, you name it. Was one point make up wouldn'the even work with her she alienated them too. 

So there is an active plan to make her look like shit. And she cannot come even close to a singles match. She's been training for about 3 weeks, that's it.

And the story is, girls hate Lana, girls will beat Lana. And then it ends. 

This is like the mania humiliation Vickie got a few years ago


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Big difference being Lana is still not active wrestler. Mate seriously this is all to make Brie look great, with a little bit of humiliating Lana since dropping her from Rusev and having the Rock call her a slot isn'the enough


I explained why Lana is going to win in previous comments.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I explained why Lana is going to win in previous comments.


I also explained why she is hated and won'the win in the others. I know you say he debut is exciting and they may want to give her a shot, but she'said not a wrestler and not going to be, and they are beyond the point of giving a shot of redemption. You said this may be a chance after the disaster of last summer, well she is actively blamed for that, and to be honest, it probably is her fault.

You saying she's getting a debut so there's obviously hot on her, yeah well it's also a shot at making her look like shit on a major stage. It's not a proper debut because as I said, she's been training for 3 weeks, she's not going to be an active wrestler.

I also know for a fact she has backstage heat, see above.

This match is 1)get the women on the card, 2) give Brie a moment, and 3) Make Lana look like shit 1 more time.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> I also explained why she is hated and won'the win in the others. I know you say he debut is exciting and they may want to give her a shot, but she'said not a wrestler and not going to be, and they are beyond the point of giving a shot of redemption. You said this may be a chance after the disaster of last summer, well she is actively blamed for that, and to be honest, it probably is her fault.


Ok, lets see what is going to happen, maybe when Team Brie lose that match you can explain us how they're burying Paige.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Oh and this isn'the building storyline. It is actively making Lana look like shit. Because WWE do not like her; she's got heat for the TMZ thing, for arguing with journalists under Rusev's twitter account (which she controls btw), for spitting her dummy out over a lack of demand at a con and just cancelling last minute, for chewing Rusev out real bad in airports in front of everyone, for compulsively lying, you name it. Was one point make up wouldn'the even work with her she alienated them too.
> 
> So there is an active plan to make her look like shit. And she cannot come even close to a singles match. She's been training for about 3 weeks, that's it.
> 
> ...


Wow Lana is such a bitch. How the hell she still employed I never know. She injured herself in training ffs and whoever expected her going in the ring is :ti


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Ok, lets see what is going to happen, maybe when Team Brie lose that match you can explain us how they're burying Paige.


This match means fucking nothing for the losers, it's pretty bad just being in it tbh. You near enough said the same thing a few days ago.

And maybe you can say how high they are on Lana and how they're giving her a second chance at this too. Because trust me, they really don't like her, and she's no wrestler.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Wow Lana is such a bitch. How the hell she still employed I never know. She injured herself in training ffs and whoever expected her going in the ring is :ti


But she can do a kick though, she's fantastic. 

Same logic that was used to say Eva Marie was a fantastic luchadore when her video's with Kendrick came out and guess what, she's still just Kelly Kelly tier. 

Do people actually know how long it takes to train to be a wrestler? From scratch it's a really long time. Like, even Paige wasn't great until she was 15/16.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> This match means fucking nothing for the losers, it's pretty bad just being in it tbh. You near enough said the same thing a few days ago.
> 
> And maybe you can say how high they are on Lana and how they're giving her a second chance at this too. Because trust me, they really don't like her, and she's no wrestler.


I told you that people aren't invested in this match bit I saw that Lana's debut it's the only thing that it's interesting, just to see if she is awful or if she can be decent.

And if she loses and they make her look like shit, I will admit that I was wrong.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I told you that people aren't invested in this match bit I saw that Lana's debut it's the only thing that it's interesting, just to see if she is awful or if she can be decent.
> 
> And if she loses and they make her look like shit, I will admit that I was wrong.


By logical booking she wouldn't be here at all she'd be down getting training then get a proper debut later. 

But this is WWE, and this isn't logic. She's just getting another burial on live TV. If I'm wrong, I'll call bullshit because under no circumstances should they push Lana with the wealth of talent available, but I will concede defeat here.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> By logical booking she wouldn't be here at all she'd be down getting training then get a proper debut later.
> 
> But this is WWE, and this isn't logic. She's just getting another burial on live TV. If I'm wrong, I'll call bullshit because under no circumstances should they push Lana with the wealth of talent available, but I will concede defeat here.


Maybe Isles is right and they want to use all the divas, that's why they put her in that match.

And I'm optimistic about her future, that's why that match can prove if she has future as a wrestler and do the same thing that they're doing with Eva Marie. Or just make her look dominant in that match and be a manager again.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Maybe Isles is right and they want to use all the divas, that's why they put her in that match.
> 
> And I'm optimistic about her future, that's why that match can prove if she has future as a wrestler and do the same thing that they're doing with Eva Marie. Or just make her look dominant in that match and be a manager again.


Well we'll see. I still think she hasn't got a cat in hells chance in WWE these days, that Rock slut segment being the final nail. Then again I know people who are very aware of how despised she was. Need to get that photo of her with the make up she had to do herself because the make up ladies wouldn't even talk to her.

Lets put it this way, I know 3 strikes is bullshit in WWE because if it was real, Lana would have been gone about 2 years ago.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Well we'll see. I still think she hasn't got a cat in hells chance in WWE these days, that Rock slut segment being the final nail. Then again I know people who are very aware of how despised she was. Need to get that photo of her with the make up she had to do herself because the make up ladies wouldn't even talk to her.
> 
> Lets put it this way, I know 3 strikes is bullshit in WWE because if it was real, Lana would have been gone about 2 years ago.


How do you know that? By your logic I guess that the makeup ladies can't talk with Paige too.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> How do you know that? By your logic I guess that the makeup ladies can't talk with Paige too.


I know people with links; the author of a legit website with real sources (in fact there may be a picture of him in this very thread). When it comes to women and NXT he knows his stuff, called it before Meltzer even sometimes. 

And the make up ladies love Paige.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> .


That second pic isn't PG didn't Mickie James get in trouble for doing that at WM


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Back to dem pics!!!!


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^ Ugh, she looks rough in the first one.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Someone has the better/color version of this one?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Indecent exposure.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Scott hall you lucky old man!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She'll have to take 40 showers to cleanse herself from just being in the vicinity of X-Pac.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









A 8 divas tag match challenge has been issued.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Whatever gets Paige on the WM card at this point, I guess.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Another one must be Summer Rae. I'm sold for it. Hope this match get 7-8 minutes and everyone show what they can do.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> Another one must be Summer Rae. I'm sold for it. Hope this match get *7-8 minutes* and everyone show what they can do.


If it's a Wrestlmania then I reckon it will be no more than a few minutes long, maybe 5. Multi person tag team matches at Mania are notoriously short, especially for the divas. That along with the fact that you also have the triple threat match for the divas championship which deservedly should get more emphasis and time.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Riddle101 said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Another one must be Summer Rae. I'm sold for it. Hope this match get *7-8 minutes* and everyone show what they can do.
> ...


I know. Just hope it will be longer since it involved at least 3 of my favorites whereas I only care about Becky in triple threat.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

1. So apparently Emma is replacing Lana now. 
2. Naomi is making Paige her bitch lately, lol.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If Emma is not replacing Summer but joining in. Then it officially my most interesting match in mania this year. This built up is doing quite well so far. Remind me of Johnny vs Teddy at WM28.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> 1. So apparently Emma is replacing Lana now.
> 2. Naomi is making Paige her bitch lately, lol.


Naomi is not since it wasnt a clean victory.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pummy said:


> If Emma is not replacing Summer but joining in. Then it officially my most interesting match in mania this year. This built up is doing quite well so far. Remind me of Johnny vs Teddy at WM28.


I know this Road to WM has sucked and it is probably among the worst in history, but this is nowhere near the most interesting match, hell, 50% of the story has developed on Main Event. And the fact that they already are calling Paige's team "Total Divas"gives me a bad, "All Red" feeling about it


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Naomi is not since it wasnt a clean victory.


I know that it wasn't a clean victory but Paige can't beat Naomi, that's why I said that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> I know this Road to WM has sucked and it is probably among the worst in history, but this is nowhere near the most interesting match, hell, 50% of the story has developed on Main Event. And the fact that they already are calling Paige's team "Total Divas"gives me a bad, "All Red" feeling about it


There is just no way they can add eva. They would instantly become heels. I think it's a 5 on 4.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It would be glorious if they put Eva Marie in that match.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> It would be glorious if they put Eva Marie in that match.


In a perfect world paiges mom gets added. Why they haven't used her yet is beyond me. A mania crowd is filled with Europeans so her mom would be a decent draw and story internationally. In reality like I said it will be 5 on 4 and brie will pull Lana in at the end.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I know that it wasn't a clean victory but Paige can't beat Naomi, that's why I said that.


She could and has but they are building up for mania and introduced Emma and Summer to Team Lana


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> In a perfect world paiges mom gets added. Why they haven't used her yet is beyond me. A mania crowd is filled with Europeans so her mom would be a decent draw and story internationally. In reality like I said it will be 5 on 4 and brie will pull Lana in at the end.


Honestly how many people/europeans know Paige's mom or want to see her wrestle?

And I think that Lana is only the manager.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Honestly how many people/europeans know Paige's mom or want to see her wrestle?
> 
> And I think that Lana is only the manager.


They don't have to, it's the story that they would know. Everybody knows Paige grew up in a wrestling family and was trained by her mom in england. Bringing her in would bring the story to life, that's been talked about since her debut. It's definitely a worthy mania match. In fact it should have happened last year when Paige was facing the bellas all those months alone before aj returned. As for Lana she'll be involved in a minute or two as I and caffore have been saying for a while now. If I recall it was you who was convinced she would go into this big singles career. After watching the fallout video , I see what others are saying about eva, God that would be awful.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> They don't have to, it's the story that they would know. Everybody knows Paige grew up in a wrestling family and was trained by her mom in england. Bringing her in would bring the story to life, that's been talked about since her debut. It's definitely a worthy mania match. In fact it should have happened last year when Paige was facing the bellas all those months alone before aj returned. As for Lana she'll be involved in a minute or two as I and caffore have been saying for a while now. If I recall it was you who was convinced she would go into this big singles career. After watching the fallout video , I see what others are saying about eva, God that would be awful.


Maybe I was wrong about Lana's future (I still think that her team is going to win) because I'm optimistic about her future but I can't be optimistic about this match, sorry.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Could be 4 on 4 with Lana as manager.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Tbh I think Emma was probably a last minute addition as they have finally realised that Lana just isn't good enough to be in a mania ring so she'll strictly play a manager role. They may continue to build her up for the next week with the occasional match interference with the one move she knows but come mania I see her pulling the chicken shit heel move and say she doesn't need to be in the ring cuz she believes her team is good enough to beat team Paige. 

EIther way I'm just happy we get to see Paige, Natalya, Summer and Emma all in a mania match as they are so deserving. Fingers crossed they do not involve Eva in any way because even though she is a "Total Diva", unlike the others she's a heel (also shit in the ring) and the reactions she would receive would completely derail the face/heel dynamic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe the fifth diva on paiges team could be.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

YEEEEHAW PAIGE IS LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So when do we get that photoshoot? Its been 3 weeks already


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> So when do we get that photoshoot? Its been 3 weeks already


There's a chance we'll never see it in full, it wasn't with WWE but the modelling agency she is under contract with so it was most likely just for her portfolio. Think about the millions of photoshoots Eva Marie does that are non WWE related, sure we see a few snaps here and there on instagram but they are mostly to give out to managers in the entertainment business not for WWE.com so we never get the full set of photos in a gallery.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> There's a chance we'll never see it in full, it wasn't with WWE but the modelling agency she is under contract with so it was most likely just for her portfolio. Think about the millions of photoshoots Eva Marie does that are non WWE related, sure we see a few snaps here and there on instagram but they are mostly to give out to managers in the entertainment business not for WWE.com so we never get the full set of photos in a gallery.


Oh I didn't know that. That sucks. I hope they do get released though, at least some


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Was thinking about who Paige's team could possibly have for that secret fifth member (if they actually have a fifth member and if Lana is actually the fifth member of her team). Obviously it could be Bayley or Carmella, but it could also be a Legend like Lita, Trish, Alundra Blayze, or even Paige's mum Sweet Saraya. But I think everyone forgot that Ronda Rousey was also supposed to make an appearance at WM32. So maybe Ronda will help defeat Team Lana? Could get pretty interesting if they try something different here. 

And if they bring up Eva just because of Team Total Divas...that would be horrible! Lol.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Was thinking about who Paige's team could possibly have for that secret fifth member (if they actually have a fifth member and if Lana is actually the fifth member of her team). Obviously it could be Bayley or Carmella, but it could also be a Legend like Lita, Trish, Alundra Blayze, or even Paige's mum Sweet Saraya. But I think everyone forgot that Ronda Rousey was also supposed to make an appearance at WM32. So maybe Ronda will help defeat Team Lana? Could get pretty interesting if they try something different here.
> 
> And if they bring up Eva just because of Team Total Divas...that would be horrible! Lol.


It's already been called Team total Divas and there is 4 cast members from Total Diva's missing, Nikki (injured but could play a small role with no heavy bumps), Eva Marie (heat magnet and doesn't fit in a team of faces) Rosa (who is as far as I know on Maternity leave after giving birth in Feb) and Mandy (Carrano wants her on TV badly, badly enough so he tried to push her into a tag team with Eva) if the match is going to be 5 on 5 my money is on Mandy but I won't rule out Nikki for a cheap return pop with limited ring time and no bumps.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige's apparent new dog died


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> So when do we get that photoshoot? Its been 3 weeks already


You can ask to her friend or the photographer. 



tommo010 said:


> It's already been called been Team total Divas and there is 4 cast members from Total Diva's missing, Nikki (injured but could play a small role with no heavy bumps), Eva Marie (heat magnet and doesn't fit in a team of faces) Rosa (who is as far as I know on Maternity leave after giving birth in Feb) and Mandy (Carrano wants her on TV badly, badly enough so he tried to push her into a tag team with Eva) if the match is going to be 5 on 5 my money is on Mandy but I won't rule out Nikki for a cheap return pop with limited ring time and no bumps.


The only way that Nikki can be involved in that match is if they use her as a manager, she still needs a neck brace. 

Put Mandy there makes sense because is a TD match, but I don't think that Eva is going to hurt the face team, because to be honest the crowd is going to shit on that match no matter what.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige's apparent new dog died


Omg how do you know


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Omg how do you know


The dog, the one seemingly her and Josh have, has an IG, and just posted tonight that it died


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> The dog, the one seemingly her and Josh have, has an IG, and just posted tonight that it died


That's so sad. He was just a pup. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

She needs to promote other things, lol.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> That's so sad. He was just a pup. I feel so bad for her.


Seemingly fucked up genetics and from a puppy farm. Not great.

Having a jarring turn though, enjoy this pic with Paige's nice frontplot


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Paige's apparent new dog died


Apparently the dog was sick, anyways I feel bad for them.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Seemingly fucked up genetics and from a puppy farm. Not great.
> 
> Having a jarring turn though, enjoy this pic with Paige's nice frontplot


Poor little guy


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

BobSmith3000 said:


> Was thinking about who Paige's team could possibly have for that secret fifth member (if they actually have a fifth member and if Lana is actually the fifth member of her team). Obviously it could be Bayley or Carmella, but it could also be a Legend like Lita, Trish, Alundra Blayze, or even Paige's mum Sweet Saraya. But I think everyone forgot that Ronda Rousey was also supposed to make an appearance at WM32. So maybe Ronda will help defeat Team Lana? Could get pretty interesting if they try something different here.
> 
> And if they bring up Eva just because of Team Total Divas...that would be horrible! Lol.


Talk about Ronda. She seems very quietly that's weird considered all the hype her appearance last WM. I can't believe just one loss derailed someone relevancy that much. Now seem like nobody care about her anymore. Sad really.

Anyway if it 5v5 I guess it someone from NXT. Bayley is most possible if she tend to drop title to Asuka and WWE want this match as testing Bayley popularity on main roster. Or Carmella but that's mean Enzo and Cass were up too. Don't think any legends are ready or desire for that but who knows.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I really wish that this 4v4 or 5v5 Divas match would be under Survivor Series Elimination rules. It would make it a bit more interesting and make up for the fact that we didn't get a Divas Survivor Series match in 2015...we also didn't get a Divas Halloween Battle Royal either. Funny how we got BOTH in 2014 though!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

R.I.P Ludo!!!!!!!

As a dog lover this is sad news. I would hate anything to happen to my dog.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well she got another dog seemingly now, Goblin


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well she got another dog seemingly now, Goblin


Love pits! This one seems to be a rescue. Has no leg too.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A three legged dog..Cute furry little tripod!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

How long before goblin has his own twitter/instagram accounts???


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> How long before goblin has his own twitter/instagram accounts???


I don't think that she is going to make an account for that dog.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

For something a little different. Heres a link to go through and tour Paiges home town norwich england
on google street view. Gorgeous place. Great architecture and it looks like the city is well taken care of.

Everything looks neat and clean. And people actually take care of the place.
http://www.earth-scout.com/google-street-view.php?q=norwich%20england

Love street view. Shows how vastly different the world is from place to place.
Interesting stuff.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> For something a little different. Heres a link to go through and tour Paiges home town norwich england
> on google street view. Gorgeous place. Great architecture and it looks like the city is well taken care of.
> 
> Everything looks neat and clean. And people actually take care of the place.
> ...


Er, yeah Norwich certainly isn't the most liked city in England. In fact it's got a real bad stigma of being....well it's very countrified, like the American South. And you know what they say they are up to down there, if you catch my drift; we think the same thing about Norwich :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> R.I.P Ludo!!!!!!!
> 
> As a dog lover this is sad news. I would hate anything to happen to my dog.


When you rescue animals that havent been looked after well it sadly happens too often, I lost a 3 month kitten because of it, its sad but atleast the puppy had a loving family before he passed.

RIP sweetie. :frown2::frown2:


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> The dog, the one seemingly her and Josh have, has an IG, and just posted tonight that it died


I'm wondering how you know so much about Paige's personal life? Are you a friend of a friend? Josh and Paige, are they really together or is this just the rumor of the day? I haven't heard this rumor around downtown Orlando.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



teritup said:


> I'm wondering how you know so much about Paige's personal life? Are you a friend of a friend? Josh and Paige, are they really together or is this just the rumor of the day? I haven't heard this rumor around downtown Orlando.


Rumors and social media; I follow people on twitter who follow people who know her, and that's how I see this stuff. Sometimes I follow people who just know directly (there a lot more scathing and bitchy though, you can't be sure if they are serious or just being bitches). Why I'm adding the "seemingly" and such. 

Might also not be true that she's with him. In fact if anything there may be a bit less weight too it that past ones. What I do know is she was really close to that dog from comments she's wrote alone on Instagram about what's up with the dog. And that dog is dead, sadly.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Can't wait to see her new gear. Her seamstress says it's going to be pretty damn awesome


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Can't wait to see her new gear. Her seamstress says it's going to be pretty damn awesome


Maybe her new attire has the Total Divas logo, lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

R.O.H Star Adam Cole says he wants to wrestle paige. Calls paige his favorite!!
http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/689655-kalisto-talks-being-rey-mysterios-successor-in-wwe-top-roh-star-says-he-wants-to-wrestle-paige-apollo-crews-talks-his-time-in-nxt


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> R.O.H Star Adam Cole says he wants to wrestle paige. Calls paige his favorite!!
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/689655-kalisto-talks-being-rey-mysterios-successor-in-wwe-top-roh-star-says-he-wants-to-wrestle-paige-apollo-crews-talks-his-time-in-nxt


Yeah it's legitimately because he fancies her. Did another shoot saying he out of any wwe girl he could have he'd want Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well he needs to stand-in-line.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I ship Cole x Paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> I ship Cole x Paige.


Saige and ScurllxPaige first but yeah


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

This one...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It looks like nikki bella [Whos scheduled for raw on monday] most likely could
be the fifth member of paiges team.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> It looks like nikki bella [Whos scheduled for raw on monday] most likely could
> be the fifth member of paiges team.


Nope, still wearing the neck brace, no where near fit enough.

Could be a manager though


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Won't be a fifth member. Nikki may just play a manager role, basically like lana


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe Nikki is going to be there to introduce Eva Marie or Mandy to team Total Divas.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If that happens, I think it's time to quite WWE and just stick to New Japan, PWG, and some British stuff.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Maybe Nikki is going to be there to introduce Eva Marie or Mandy to team Total Divas.


We don't need that to happen.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Any chance at all Maria Menounos is the final member of paige's team?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Should be someone people actually care about. Eva won't coz WWE is not that stupid. Doubt people care about Maria. If it's outsider should be someone relevant but I doubt it since it will take away other divas attention.

Still think someone in NXT. I hope it's either Alexa or Dana but will unlikely happen.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Like I said, I'm under the impression it's just a 5 on 4. Wouldn't be shocked if they didn't even advertise it on raw. It's more important to get a Charlotte squash match on both sd and raw while banks calls herself the boss on commentary at nausea. That's the divas revolution we have all been craving.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Maybe it's just Nikki. You know, this probably her last chance at WM and she earned the spot. Only problem is she can't be wrestling.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










*The Divas division underwent a sudden shakeup on Tuesday night, when Emma and Summer Rae joined forces with Lana, Naomi and Tamina to form a formidable alliance against Brie Bella, Paige, Alicia Fox and Natalya.

Clearly, the five-Diva squad has a numbers advantage against the stars of “Total Divas,” changing the complexion of what was originally shaping up to be a 4-on-4 clash at WrestleMania. Will the reality TV stars find a new ally to even the odds? If so, who will it be?*

Got this from the Raw thread so it looks like they will have a partner to even the odds, it's bad enough they're being called team total divas ffs. fpalm Please god don't let it be eva or mandy. They should have just left it at paige, foxy and nattie vs naomi, summer and emma... but no they "have" to have brie on there as well as tamina and now maybe eva fpalm It's gonna be a total mess imo with 10 women...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> *The Divas division underwent a sudden shakeup on Tuesday night, when Emma and Summer Rae joined forces with Lana, Naomi and Tamina to form a formidable alliance against Brie Bella, Paige, Alicia Fox and Natalya.
> 
> Clearly, the five-Diva squad has a numbers advantage against the stars of “Total Divas,” changing the complexion of what was originally shaping up to be a 4-on-4 clash at WrestleMania. Will the reality TV stars find a new ally to even the odds? If so, who will it be?*
> 
> Got this from the Raw thread so it looks like they will have a partner to even the odds, it's bad enough they're being called team total divas ffs. fpalm Please god don't let it be eva or mandy. They should have just left it at paige, foxy and nattie vs naomi, summer and emma... but no they "have" to have brie on there as well as tamina and now maybe eva fpalm It's gonna be a total mess imo with 10 women...


I wonder why they added emma. They had 4 on 4 and that's clearly what they were going for. Whoever the fifth member is, it's someone they decided last minute they wanted of the card.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I wonder why they added emma. They had 4 on 4 and that's clearly what they were going for. Whoever the fifth member is, it's someone they decided last minute they wanted of the card.


Yeah i'm getting the feeling that maybe they decided they wanted nikki there so they had to add a 5th member to the heel side and went with emma as there wasn't anyone on the main roster left that's heel ? Pretty strange move however you look at it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Fuck this it's going to be Eva.

Fuck this.

No really fuck this I'm out for at least a couple months.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Fuck this it's going to be Eva.
> 
> Fuck this.
> 
> No really fuck this I'm out for at least a couple months.


The match is meaningless, it's a problem that she is going to be there?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> The match is meaningless, it's a problem that she is going to be there?


Straw to the proverbial camels back.

Yeah because it guarantee's the match is awful and the face's get booed. I mean before you had at least 5 good competitors in Paige, Nattie, Naomi, Emma, and Summer. But no one can wrestle a good match out of Eva so whenever she's in it will be embarrassing. 

It's this and everything leading to Mania which has just been awful, and well, everything for about a year or so. The last good feud was at Summerslam between Taker and Brock. 

So fuck this company, just fuck it right off. Literally 3 matches I'm looking forward to at Mania, only 1 because of build (Lesnar/Dean) and now they are going to actively ruin 1 of the matches I'm interested in, so all I'm left with is Diva's title and Lesnar/Dean? At peak season?! Nah I'm done for a bit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Straw to the proverbial camels back.
> 
> Yeah because it guarantee's the match is awful and the face's get booed. I mean before you had at least 5 good competitors in Paige, Nattie, Naomi, Emma, and Summer. But no one can wrestle a good match out of Eva so whenever she's in it will be embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Evas confirmed?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Evas confirmed?


No but as it stands she's the only one if it's 5v5. Nikki is still WAY off coming back, and it's Team Total Diva's or a reason.

Only saving grace is Nikki manager


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> No but as it stands she's the only one if it's 5v5. Nikki is still WAY off coming back, and it's Team Total Diva's or a reason.
> 
> Only saving grace is Nikki manager


This entire angle is obviously for a total divas episode and has likely been planned from december. With that said I think it's Nikki in a manager role and to keep Lana in check. Highly doubt eva plays any role in this.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

How far behind Raw is Total Divas when it airs on the network?

Also the lack of photos lately is disheartening.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Straw to the proverbial camels back.
> 
> Yeah because it guarantee's the match is awful and the face's get booed. I mean before you had at least 5 good competitors in Paige, Nattie, Naomi, Emma, and Summer. But no one can wrestle a good match out of Eva so whenever she's in it will be embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, enjoy your hiatus from WWE.



islesfan13 said:


> This entire angle is obviously for a total divas episode and has likely been planned from december. With that said I think it's Nikki in a manager role and to keep Lana in check. Highly doubt eva plays any role in this.


Lana and Brie are keep hyping their encounter at Mania and you saw before that team Total Divas "needs"another member.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Fair enough, enjoy your hiatus from WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Lana and Brie are keep hyping their encounter at Mania and you saw before that team Total Divas "needs"another member.


cheers.

And well a manager can be a member too.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I assumed that the reason they brought in Emma and Summer was to prevent Lana from getting properly involved in ring therefore she would act as manager. If that's the case Nikki could come in and act as manager. Or even if they want Lane to wrestle, they could get Nikki in to throw a few punches or her forearm finisher and that be the limit of her involvement.

Eva would get booed out of the building, which would be odd for a face team.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I miss this Paige.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I miss this Paige, less make up, more toned and most importantly WITH THE FREAKING TITLE


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I miss this Paige.


Paige lookin good


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Scream for Paige


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Welp, they did it, Eva on Team Total Divas


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha that was just extraordinary.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is going to eff Eva up on mania. I can feel it. My God that was awful. The match is on the preshow too


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OK so instead of enjoying Paige at Mania, now I have to go for a smoke and be drunk out of my mind just to make sure I don't violently attack the television screen.

Fucking thanks WWE.

I wouldn't watch that shitshow on Sunday if I didn't already have the plans with mates, but now, fuck you dickheads, I'm off post-mania. Fucking sayonara.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't stop laughing, the segment was great. I bet that Paige is enjoying being part of the TD cast now.


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So another defeat for Paige hopefully this means the Total Divas team wins at WrestleMania but when was the last time Paige won on Raw or Smackdown?

As for Eva being on the Face Team. fpalm


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's obvious this entire match is for a total divas episode. That's show isn't going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

People are talking about a potential Paige heel turn with the way she acted after the match. The thing is, if Paige turns on Eva she will instantly be the top baby face in the company. Eva is that hated. Hell Eva possibly could get Charlotte cheered.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If people are saying that, won't all of them turn.

What this is, everyone hate's Eva, but Eva has worked real hard to be a great wrestler, but they still hate her. Then she wins at Mania showing how great a wrestler she's become, and everyone loves her. 

Next time on Total Diva's, Paige hear's the tragic news of a fan in England who drank bleach during her Mania match.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So if the tag match is on the pre-show that would make everyone who said that Paige wouldn't be on Mania correct, right?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No, preshow is still mania and billed as such. Sucks that bries final match ever is at the kickoffshiw but at least it's still in from of 90k people. Hopefully they give brie the win, but it would be amazing if Eva steals the win.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Eva will win. And I'll drink myself to death


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That red haired bloodied tampon headed twat is on Paiges team!!!
And they couldnt of gave paige the win. Insufferable how shes being booked.

If this were a box of crayons it would be a box of CRAPAYLOA crayons. And the colors would be RED & BROWN!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Eva Marie :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is now the certified diva to put girls over. She's put over literally everyone coming up. First Sasha, then Charlotte, then Becky, then Summer, now Emma, and Naomi more times than I can count. Hell she's even put over Alicia Fox and Natalya.

Not the girl who is leaving in a week and has nothing to lose, not the two seasoned vet's who have got no where to go now, no Paige.

Since July last year no one has put over girls more than Paige. No one. Paige, I believe, has the most loses since July out of anyone in the division.

It's finished I fear. Until she leave's, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Paige is now the certified diva to put girls over. She's put over literally everyone coming up. First Sasha, then Charlotte, then Becky, then Summer, now Emma, and Naomi more times than I can count. Hell she's even put over Alicia Fox and Natalya.
> 
> Not the girl who is leaving in a week and has nothing to lose, not the two seasoned vet's who have got no where to go now, no Paige.
> 
> ...


She has put over lots of girls no doubt but today hardly qualifies. Technically she put Lana over more than emma. One thing I'll give Becky is she put over Paige a few times this year too. Becky is pretty damn humble too, poor girl had to put over Charlotte today and likely put Sasha over sunday. Meanwhile Sasha gets a pointless not on sd Vs Charlotte when it's obvious she's winning at mania anyway. There's lots of new blood in the division so hopefully Paige doesn't get forced to be the go to girl to try to get newbies over. There's more of a variety now and Emma can certainly be made to look strong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> No, preshow is still mania and billed as such. Sucks that bries final match ever is at the kickoffshiw but at least it's still in from of 90k people. Hopefully they give brie the win, but it would be amazing if Eva steals the win.


Actually, in the pre-show stadium is never full, maybe half capacity, so they won't be performing in front of 90k people

And i knew this had pre-show written all over it


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She has put over lots of girls no doubt but today hardly qualifies. Technically she put Lana over more than emma. One thing I'll give Becky is she put over Paige a few times this year too. Becky is pretty damn humble too, poor girl had to put over Charlotte today and likely put Sasha over sunday. Meanwhile Sasha gets a pointless not on sd Vs Charlotte when it's obvious she's winning at mania anyway. There's lots of new blood in the division so hopefully Paige doesn't get forced to be the go to girl to try to get newbies over. There's more of a variety now and Emma can certainly be made to look strong.


Literally why not the woman LEAVING IN A WEEK. I don't care what the circumstances, why Paige.

She's currently on a 6:19 win:loss record since the NXT girls came up. I'm certain no other girls has it that bad.

Paige already is the go to girl, no two ways about it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Literally why not the woman LEAVING IN A WEEK. I don't care what the circumstances, why Paige.
> 
> She's currently on a 6:19 win:loss record since the NXT girls came up. I'm certain no other girls has it that bad.
> 
> Paige already is the go to girl, no two ways about it.


I completely disagree with the booking but I get why it's been done. They had to cool her off in order to have any shot of getting the new girls over and get the focus on that mania match. I am just happy she at least was able to get 2 reigns and have records in her name before the crappy booking. I hope things change and personally with the added women in the division now I honestly believe they will. Paige said it best in her recent qna she had to be out of this current match, there's been too many complaints that's she's hogging all the storylines, now people can't say shit.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I completely disagree with the booking but I get why it's been done. They had to cool her off in order to have any shot of getting the new girls over and get the focus on that mania match. I am just happy she at least was able to get 2 reigns and have records in her name before the crappy booking. I hope things change and personally with the added women in the division now I honestly believe they will. Paige said it best in her recent qna she had to be out of this current match, there's been too many complaints that's she's hogging all the storylines, now people can't say shit.


I don't believe any of these girls will stay around, or if they do, be booked strong. The division is being booked like before, I see no reason why it will improve with more people. I don't believe there is a time for Paige to get her chance again, past history tells the opposite story. I don't feel happy that at least she got 2 bad reigns and good booking before that's a cope out in my book to justify shitty booking. I don't care what other people think about her. I don't feel being out the title picture means she has to lose 3 times to get 1 win.

How long do we have to dance to the tune of "Things will improve, she's young" before we have a right to call this fucking shitty and backwards? When she's retired? Nah I don't want to be positive on the back of nothing in that time, I'd rather be fucking pissed because that's how I actually feel.

So politely, I disagree.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I completely disagree with the booking but I get why it's been done. They had to cool her off in order to have any shot of getting the new girls over and get the focus on that mania match. I am just happy she at least was able to get 2 reigns and have records in her name before the crappy booking. I hope things change and personally with the added women in the division now I honestly believe they will. Paige said it best in her recent qna she had to be out of this current match, there's been too many complaints that's she's hogging all the storylines, now people can't say shit.


Good point, if Paige does ever get back into the title scene (it will happen just not for a while) and people start complaining as they usually do that she's hogging the spotlight we can basically use this whole "divas revolution" as a defense as she has done nothing but put people over. She's literally never won a feud except those tiny little 3 week feuds with Alicia and Tamina during her title reign.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I don't believe any of these girls will stay around, or if they do, be booked strong. The division is being booked like before, I see no reason why it will improve with more people. I don't believe there is a time for Paige to get her chance again, past history tells the opposite story. I don't feel happy that at least she got 2 bad reigns and good booking before that's a cope out in my book to justify shitty booking. I don't care what other people think about her. I don't feel being out the title picture means she has to lose 3 times to get 1 win.
> 
> So politely, I disagree.


In a common sense world you book your youngest and most popular mainstream diva the best. But this is WWE , common sense doesn't apply. Well at least they will use her to work do more meet and greet and media wm week than any other diva. Work her to death and give no reward. I hope she's at least making money.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> In a common sense world you book your youngest and most popular mainstream diva the best. But this is WWE , common sense doesn't apply. Well at least they will use her to work do more meet and greet and media wm week than any other diva. Work her to death and give no reward. I hope she's at least making money.


Women, making money in WWE? Don't be absurd. They have to do TD just to make sure there getting more after travel cost's than their wage in NXT.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> Good point, if Paige does ever get back into the title scene (it will happen just not for a while) and people start complaining as they usually do that she's hogging the spotlight we can basically use this whole "divas revolution" as a defense as she has done nothing but put people over. She's literally never won a feud except those tiny little 3 week feuds with Alicia and Tamina during her title reign.


I can see that tbf, but in all honesty, I think those people who complain should get their head out of their arse in the first place. I don't find it reasonable for booking


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Women, making money in WWE? Don't be absurd. They have to do TD just to make sure there getting more after travel cost's than there wage in NXT.


I think she makes a lot of money from wizardworld. The meet and greets is where wrestlers get most their money. Thank god for comic Con


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I think she makes a lot of money from wizardworld. The meet and greets is where wrestlers get most their money. Thank god for comic Con


As far as I'm aware, that's all standard in contract. She doesn't get paid extra for it, she just gets her normal wage, and her TD money, and that's it. I even think merch money is either a tiny percentage, or none of it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> As far as I'm aware, that's all standard in contract. She doesn't get paid extra for it, she just gets her normal wage, and her TD money, and that's it. I even think merch money is either a tiny percentage, or none of it.


I remember punks podcast he said he makes a lot more money doing meet and greets than house shows. They have to get a large percentage. If not then Paige is being royally screwed.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I remember punks podcast he said he makes a lot more money doing meet and greets than house shows. They have to get a large percentage. If not then Paige is being royally screwed.


Punk is special, he was a top guy. There contract's include appearances and merch percentage, helps bolster the wage without WWE being debted with an annual wage.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Punk is special, he was a top guy. There contract's include appearances and merch percentage, helps bolster the wage without WWE being debted with an annual wage.


I hope she's getting paid for her work. She's making them a ton of money. If not then damn she is a real nice girl. Doing all this media and meet and greets, while being booked like shit and making the same amount of money as girls who do nothing


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I hope she's getting paid for her work. She's making them a ton of money. If not then damn she is a real nice girl. Doing all this media and meet and greets, while being booked like shit and making the same amount of money as girls who do nothing


Probably less actually, since she's the latest girl she hasn't had her contract re-negotiated and wage increased. I think she may be on less than the Bella's and Natalya. 

More than the NXT girls though, who I believe may just barely get more than their NXT days at this point, factoring in travel expenses.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Haha I was wrong about Eva :lmao either I literally overestimated WWE intelligent or the WWE trying so hard to sabotaged this match on purpose. Anyway I'm done with Paige got endless jobbed out. Nobody can justify her shitty booking unless they're WWE apologists or whatever


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im hoping that she gets her win for her team. That she gets an after mania push.
But im hoping but also knowing it may not happen. I just dont get. it.

2015-2016 losing streak with a tiny micro/nano particle sized push in the center.
But a massive push is in order. Along with a meaty title run. But the more we ask of it and want it
and ache for it.

The less and less of it happening. I bet paige sometimes watches NXT and thinks... Damn i wish i were still there.

Without paige threre would be no Becky lynch/Sasha banks/Charlotte/Bayley/Emma/Alexa bliss and so on....
How does she still do this and still keep her head high and smiling big. For that paige should be honored for sainthood.
And i/we dont know what to do to change things around and help her. WWE will not listen..!!!

I feel helpless!!! As many of Rampaigers do at this time. But i/we still try.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't wait until they release her, because I'm sick of her marks complaining about everything.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

At this point I'm quite sure not only she won't win. She will take a pin by Lana. That's WWE for you. Need to be serious discuss about they trying to make Paige irreverence as much as they can. The fact that they didn't mention Paige/Summer/Emma NXT era as much as possible say it all. They try to revisionist history about 4hw so sheep can eat it up.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

PKKanza said:


> I can't wait until they release her, because I'm sick of her marks complaining about everything.


Then why are you on this thread? For attention? Or just blatant hypocrites.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Pummy said:


> Then why are you on this thread? For attention? Or just blatant hypocrites.


Because I really like her and I thought it would be great talk about her in this thread but most of you only complain about everything.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

We paige fans have a legitimacy to our gripes/complaints. They are not unfounded/baseless.
It seems anymore in story lines involving the divas. She [Paige] ends-up becoming the proverbial sacrificial lamb in all-of-it.

To us its ultimately wasteful.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

PKKanza said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Then why are you on this thread? For attention? Or just blatant hypocrites.
> ...


Complain about everything? Please, nobody complains last week when she jobbed to Naomi because of Emma. Nobody complains about she lost to Summer last month because we hope for Paige/Summer reincarnation. But you expected us to not complaining about her jobbing to no end with no further? Next you gonna tell us we should not complain if she given a fart gimmick, jobbed to El Torito in 10 seconds and do a blow job to Vince onscreen right? Even if I don't want to complain it it should have limitations for this. Not just mindless accept it in hope of getting better, even if they've no sign for. Nobody say they want Paige win Divas Championship or win every matches.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I feel so bad for Paige, well all of the DIVA's actually. Eva Marie is the poster girl of everything a female wrestler should NOT be and sets them back. Paiges reaction when Eva tried to hug her was priceless though :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige in a new cartoon movie to release this summer. Surely she's going to have to take time off to film these things


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige in a new cartoon movie to release this summer. Surely she's going to have to take time off to film these things


Is this the new Scooby Doo?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Is this the new Scooby Doo?


Yeah


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige in a new cartoon movie to release this summer. Surely she's going to have to take time off to film these things


She took time off to film Surf's up 2?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She took time off to film Surf's up 2?


She didn't start filming either one yet


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige in a new cartoon movie to release this summer. Surely she's going to have to take time off to film these things


Why would she take time off? Both this and the Surf's Up movie are animated and don't require motion capture acting she could probably record all her voice overs in a week.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> Why would she take time off? Both this and the Surf's Up movie are animated and don't require motion capture acting she could probably record all her voice overs in a week.


I dont know how these things work. I figured it would take a couple weeks off for each one


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I dont know how these things work. I figured it would take a couple weeks off for each one


No both films are animated one is 2D animation so most definitely the actors aren't needed for anything other then their voices, Surf's Up is 3D animation but doesn't require motion capture acting so again the actors can do their job anywhere, anytime. Since its an ensemble cast Paige's character most likely has minimal lines so yeah a week maybe 2 tops would be needed to record and she could still do that while on the road.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> No both films are animated one is 2D animation so most definitely the actors aren't needed for anything other then their voices, Surf's Up is 3D animation but doesn't require motion capture acting so again the actors can do their job anywhere, anytime. Since its an ensemble cast Paige's character most likely has minimal lines so yeah a week maybe 2 tops would be needed to record and she could still do that while on the road.


Surfs up will be 3d?


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Surfs up will be 3d?


No not that kid of 3D. 2D animation is old school animation like Looney Toons done by the animator physically drawing the characters on paper. Doesn't really exist much nowadays as most have converted to 3D animation, so Toy Story, Monster's inc etc which is done on a computer, the characters look more 3 dimensional but aren't actually "3D" like with the glasses.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

People don't take time off for animation, they haven't in the past


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> No not that kid of 3D. 2D animation is old school animation like Looney Toons done by the animator physically drawing the characters on paper. Doesn't really exist much nowadays as most have converted to 3D animation, so Toy Story, Monster's inc etc which is done on a computer, the characters look more 3 dimensional but aren't actually "3D" like with the glasses.


Oh gotchya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

All it would require is her sitting in a recording booth is a studio recording her lines.
Kind of a sweet gig. Does not have to do any prep work. Just making sue her voice is healthy.

No make-up and no wardrobe. Just show-up in no make-up and ratty cat hair covered sweats and record her dialogue.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol @ Bae's facial expression


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Lol @ Bae's facial expression


My dude @Caffore had the exact same expression


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^Unpopular opinion: I enjoyed that segment, it was really funny and Eva is growing on me. Btw Paige looks chubby compared to the other divas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> My dude @Caffore had the exact same expression


Drop a bomb for @Caffore


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Drop a bomb for @Caffore


Sashas face when a fan ask for an autograph or photo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@islesfan13


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> ^^Unpopular opinion: I enjoyed that segment, it was really funny and Eva is growing on me. Btw Paige looks chubby compared to the other divas.


Unpopular? I've seen far more people hating this than "enjoying it". I'm glad Paige has put on the weight tbh, we don't need yet another stick figure barbie doll Diva, got/had enough of those as it is.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Sashas face when a fan ask for an autograph or photo


Shots fired


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Sashas face when a fan ask for an autograph or photo


Stay mad tho!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Envy said:


> Stay mad tho!


Nah I'm not the one who wants her autograph.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Missed total divas did anyone see next week's preview? What's Paige thing about?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


On the next episode of dragon ballz


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Nah I'm not the one who wants her autograph.


Lol that shot tho.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If someone finds a link of next week's preview for td with Paige please post. Apparently Paige was upset and also has a surprise?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Since Paige current state is just deplorable. And since hes said on his podcast he feels WWE isnt utilizing her properly.
And is not being allowed to reach her full potential. Maybe he could be the one to get Paige back on her feet.

And get the WWE to see what they are wasting. And show them what she an really do.
That man is Stone Cold Steve Austin. And i think it would be a good idea for him to manage her and focus her more.
Not as a mouth piece. But to get her far more aggressive mean in the ring.

You know how paige really is. And as a fan of the two. The idea of Paige and Austin together is also pure mark out material.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Unpopular? I've seen far more people hating this than "enjoying it". I'm glad Paige has put on the weight tbh, we don't need yet another stick figure barbie doll Diva, got/had enough of those as it is.


I was trying to say that I was in the minority who enjoyed that segment. And I don't have a problem with her body, but it "bothers" me that she is the only diva who doesn't try to get in shape.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@islesfan13

Here's that preview clip synopsis you were wondering about...

-Rosa tells Paige at a cafe that "every time we talk about the shower you seem a little withdrawn"
-in the car Paige tells Rosa "I can't come." and Rosa says "This sucks. Like nobody's coming now"
-green screen confession for Paige "I feel really terrible that I have a huge secret that no one knows about"
-end scene of teaser, backstage Paige is crying and hugging Big Show, then basically squatting/kneeling trying to "collect herself" and says, "I just wanna go home."


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> @islesfan13
> 
> Here's that preview clip synopsis you were wondering about...
> 
> ...


Really interested to know what it's about


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

First off I'm a longtime lurker and big fan of you Islesfan I like how you tell it how it is. 

Guys I'm glad Paige is on the wrestlemania card she deserves it. Her and Becky are my favorites and I have a feeling their gonna have to carry this division for a long time. After sasha bombs as champ and I have a feeling the wrestlemania crowd isn't going to be as into her as much as people think. sasha's only over in Boston and this crowd is gonna have a lot of European and Aussie's in it and they love them some Paige and Becky. But after her title reign of terror and she buries everyone she can is done and flops. Then I think she's going to the bottom of the card and it's gonna be Paige and Becky's division. Two super sexay women who can actually talk and wrestle and look good doing it.

Plus what would y'all think of adding Becky to total divas with Paige.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Nah I'm not the one who wants her autograph.


I think the reason she doesn't sign autographs is she can't spell. Someone and Reddit put up some pictures from her wrestlemania diaries and she's like 12 or 13 and she spells John jhon over and over again LMAO


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Darylwd said:


> I think the reason she doesn't sign autographs is she can't spell. Someone and Reddit put up some pictures from her wrestlemania diaries and she's like 12 or 13 and she spells John jhon over and over again LMAO


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

some quick random thoughts

1) I too wonder what kind of huge secret Paige would have regarding babies/baby showers that would cause her to cry. Although I really do appreciate how she's becoming more "open" about stuff since starting on Total Divas in Jan 2015.

2) I also found the Eva Marie segment on RAW funny. It was funny how the Brooklyn crowd started booing the crap out of her and I was laughing out loud at Paige's rejection/pushing Eva off of her.

3) Anxious to see what kind of special Wrestlemania gear they came up with. I'm thinking maybe "Raven Queen," "Dragon Queen," or "Rampaiger." Maybe even something Walking Dead. Raven Queen would be from WWE Immortals and Rampaiger would be the superhero/villain character where she even had the black lipstick. 

4) Despite WWE finally "caving" and creating a new Women's championship, I don't think things will change much unless the booking changes as well. I really think at some point they really need to create a 1HR weekly show just for the Divas/Ladies like SHIMMER so they can get more time and quality booking/feuds. They also still really need tag belts to keep at least a couple more Divas/Ladies relevant besides just the champ every month.

5) Also worth noting, is that DDP is looking forward to seeing Paige this Wrestlemania weekend so that he can help her with her "curved spine" medical condition by teaching her his DDP yoga techniques. I don't think this would hurt at all! Keep her healthy as long as possible!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> some quick random thoughts
> 
> 1) I too wonder what kind of huge secret Paige would have regarding babies/baby showers that would cause her to cry. Although I really do appreciate how she's becoming more "open" about stuff since starting on Total Divas in Jan 2015.
> 
> ...


She's done DDP Yoga. And her spine isn't that bad.

Also where did you see that he wanted to meet her in Dallas?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Darylwd said:


> First off I'm a longtime lurker and big fan of you Islesfan I like how you tell it how it is.
> 
> Guys I'm glad Paige is on the wrestlemania card she deserves it. Her and Becky are my favorites and I have a feeling their gonna have to carry this division for a long time. After sasha bombs as champ and I have a feeling the wrestlemania crowd isn't going to be as into her as much as people think. sasha's only over in Boston and this crowd is gonna have a lot of European and Aussie's in it and they love them some Paige and Becky. But after her title reign of terror and she buries everyone she can is done and flops. Then I think she's going to the bottom of the card and it's gonna be Paige and Becky's division. Two super sexay women who can actually talk and wrestle and look good doing it.
> 
> Plus what would y'all think of adding Becky to total divas with Paige.


Appreciate it and welcome


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Check Out Paige on Ride Along With fox on the network


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@Caffore

Here is the link to the article about DDP. Just use ctrl + f to search for Paige's name and you'll find that part immediately.

http://www.inquisitr.com/2938885/ex...ossible-hof-induction-ddpyoga-sting-and-more/


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Quick note on the 10 Diva tag match for WM32. In all honesty, this is still basically a 3 vs 3 match. Brie, Paige and Nattie vs Naomi, Emma, and Summer Rae. These 6 WILL carry almost the whole match for 8-10 minutes or whatever it is. Alicia Fox, Eva, Tamina, and Lana will barely be in it, especially the latter 3 because they're lacking. 

As long as it focuses on the main six, it could still be pretty decent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Cowgirl and Paige shouldn't be in the same sentence :sodone


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/therealblake665/status/715565894567485441

OK that's just fucking silly. Fucking hell it's incredible.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

You should make a thread at general section and see the haters butthurt yet again


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> You should make a thread at general section and see the haters butthurt yet again


I can't be the one to do it this time but if someone else does that would be great


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

NIN/Trent Reznor wrote a song about Paige....Its called [The Perfect Drug]!!
Or [The Paigefect Drug]!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The Divas cowgirl photoshoot really turned out great! Did you guys notice the actual post on WWE facebook though? It said "Divas Saddle Up for Wrestlemania 32 including Paige and many more." This is the first time that I've actually seen them basically put Paige on a pedestal "head and shoulders above" the rest of the girls when it comes to photoshoots! 

As if we wouldn't see if Paige was in the collection of pics anyway, they put her name & photo right in front of our faces! lol

Also, checkout this link on youtube that has some actual video clips of the Divas as well as some pics. And of course Paige's clips are funny as usual. Always nice to see Paige being silly and hamming things up. Let's us know that she's staying herself and humble as always. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuNLhS3EfG8


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

High Paigens Drifter.
The Good The Bad and The Pretty.
A Fist Full Of Screamers.
A Few Screamers More.
The Quick And The Dead-ly Gorgeous.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just look at that line for Paige. Vince is an idiot for sticking Paige in that pre show when she should be on the main stage


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Just look at that line for Paige. Vince is an idiot for sticking Paige in that pre show when she should be on the main stage


I heard sasha's lines have been small lol. Paige and Becky's had people backed up. You could leave now and you'd still be at the front of her line.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Darylwd said:


> I heard sasha's lines have been small lol. Paige and Becky's had people backed up. You could leave now and you'd still be at the front of her line.


 @SashaXFox gonna be mad


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige with that star power!


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> @SashaXFox gonna be mad


Also someone in another thread said she was being pouty at a meet and greet and not smiling with fans. 

It's weird I've never seen somebody ride the coat tails of 1 match like her. She's rude to fans, not marketable, average wrestler, bad on the mic, no personality, plays a sassy diva character yet claims to be a real women, and is really hard to look at. Yet everyone wonders why Paige and Becky fans are upset they have to take a back seat to her SMDH.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Darylwd said:


> Also someone in another thread said she was being pouty at a meet and greet and not smiling with fans.
> 
> It's weird I've never seen somebody ride the coat tails of 1 match like her. *She's rude to fans, not marketable, average wrestler, bad on the mic, no personality, plays a sassy diva character yet claims to be a real women, and is really hard to look at. Yet everyone wonders why Paige and Becky fans are upset they have to take a back seat to her SMDH.*


Since when has sasha been rude to fans etc ?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Since when has sasha been rude to fans etc ?


I think he's referring to her constant complaints on social media about fans coming up to her for autographs or pics. The whole fan and star interaction is not for everyone and I totally get some people just done enjoy that lifestyle. Paige is honestly a rarity when it comes to that kind of stuff.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I think he's referring to her constant complaints on social media about fans coming up to her for autographs or pics. The whole fan and star interaction is not for everyone and I totally get some people just done enjoy that lifestyle. Paige is honestly a rarity when it comes to that kind of stuff.


Oh really ? That's strange, i have her on twitter instagram etc and iv'e never seen her complain about fans or taking pics, autographs etc. Infact she post pics of her and fans quite a bit... Paige is obviously no.1 for fan interactions though, never seen a bad word about her on that front. 

Also i know i'm a bit late but fucking fpalm at :eva2 joining the td team. I bloody knew it'd be her. And now on the preshow too...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Oh really ? That's strange, i have her on twitter instagram etc and iv'e never seen her complain about fans or taking pics, autographs etc. Infact she post pics of her and fans quite a bit... Paige is obviously no.1 for fan interactions though, never seen a bad word about her on that front.
> 
> Also i know i'm a bit late but fucking fpalm at :eva2 joining the td team. I bloody knew it'd be her. And now on the preshow too...


She has a tumblr where she complains. And I agree about eva but td is still top priority for wwe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Just look at that line for Paige. Vince is an idiot for sticking Paige in that pre show when she should be on the main stage


Paige seriously needs repackaging and rebuilding if she wants to get back in the title hunt, but for now she is stuck promoting Total Diva's storylines and has been since this season started airing, she wants to be on a reality show and build that star power then she had to sacrifice the wrestling side of the business :draper2


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> @SashaXFox gonna be mad


Grrr?? Lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Just look at that line for Paige. Vince is an idiot for sticking Paige in that pre show when she should be on the main stage


I like Paige she is properly my second favorite main roster woman since Sasha has been really disappointing on the main roster but they had her chase Nikki for way to long because WWE were bitter about Punk and her going on Total diva really ruined her wrestling career as @tommo010 said she was meant to be the anti-diva, they need to rebuild her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Paige seriously needs repackaging and rebuilding if she wants to get back in the title hunt, but for now she is stuck promoting Total Diva's storylines and has been since this season started airing, she wants to be on a reality show and build that star power then she had to sacrifice the wrestling side of the business :draper2


I wouldn't say a repackaging as such, a complete character change isn't needed. Just a push from other stuff. Like what she was in November, that's perfectly fine.

And I don't think anyone can blame her going for TD money when you are literally making absolute dirt as a starting WWE diva. After travel costs, your making barely above what you made in NXT, with 10x the work schedule. And you get barely any merchendise money, and box office royalties is essentially non-existent these days with the network.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> I like Paige she is properly my second favorite main roster woman since Sasha has been really disappointing on the main roster but they had her chase Nikki for way to long because WWE were bitter about Punk and her going on Total diva really ruined her wrestling career as @tommo010 said she was meant to be the anti-diva, they need to rebuild her.


To be fair, she hasn't been the Anti-Diva since she won the NXT Championship. When she won it, she became the Diva of Tomorrow. Something which I still think is workable with this character if they make her serious. She's still the youngest of the lot. 

Also I wouldn't say it's ruined her wrestling career, because Main Roster ruin's your wrestling career. Lets be honest it wasn't exactly thriving before she went on Total Diva's, in fact it got better immediately after, stemming from a Total Diva's feud (She became #1 face on the back of it. THEN the stupid Nikki booking came into play, even though I like her, Paige should have won at MitB. OR had the NXT girls help her win, only for them to turn on her. Although that works on the basis of not having Becky come up at that time, and she of course has been by far the best call up)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I wouldn't say a repackaging as such, a complete character change isn't needed. Just a push from other stuff. Like what she was in November, that's perfectly fine.
> 
> And I don't think anyone can blame her going for TD money when you are literally making absolute dirt as a starting WWE diva. After travel costs, your making barely above what you made in NXT, with 10x the work schedule. And you get barely any merchendise money, and box office royalties is essentially non-existent these days with the network.


She probably made some good money with te too


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She probably made some good money with te too


Yeah exactly. For the women I don't feel like it's a betrayal to their wrestling passion to do this. Everyone is in it for the money, that's why ultimately everyone does want to leave NXT; not to make the Main Roster better, because it's better money. When these girls just don't make as much for wrecking their bodies, sure do this stuff if you are comfortable. Also why I'm fine with people leaving (e.g-Kaitlyn, who left to be significantly more profitable)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In an ideal world, TD wouldn't exist, and the girls would be making good money, and they'll push more than 1 at a time. 

Like I say, I fully believe it's not TD that kills wrestling credibility, but just the main roster. I'm legit scared for Becky; not even shade, I ACTUALLY think it's that fucked that she may be left in the dark for a long while.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry but it would be a stupid decision if she doesn't quit TD.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> Paige seriously needs repackaging and rebuilding if she wants to get back in the title hunt, but for now she is stuck promoting Total Diva's storylines and has been since this season started airing, she wants to be on a reality show and build that star power then she had to sacrifice the wrestling side of the business :draper2


Theres a part of me that would kinda like to see total divas get cancelled.
I love the exposure its gotten Paige. But its been kind of a hindrance/distraction for her. And you know some stresses have to come with being on total divas.

Take the bad with the good. But...

I would easily sacrifice seeing Paige weekly on total divas if that meant seeing
her get a much needed meaty title run. It would be far more substantive career wise.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Totally agree with you guys, I don't mind total divas at all in fact it's a bit of a guilty pleasure and i definitely don't think people should lose respect for someone as a wrestler just because they join the show, the real issue is the MR in general. Of course yes the TD based storylines can kill a wrestlers credibility but first you have to think about why TD based storylines are being created in the first place and that's due to lazy writing on the MR, I can guarantee that if current NXT women were also included in TD they wouldn't start having random 2mins matches based on a disagreement in a coffee shop.

I'm pretty torn at the moment cuz part of me would like Paige to leave the show being as it could help improve her booking and she's not even that much of a main feature on TD anyway but another part of me would miss her from the show and I do think she's brings something different to it compared to all that marriage/baby drama.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Sorry but it would be a stupid decision if she doesn't quit TD.


Define stupid. She gets so much more money for it and shockingly little without it, it would be stupid to quit.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just feel that paiges current bookings in the company. Well its a direct insult to her.
And they [The WWE] and a good portion of wrestling fans dont realize or have forgotten.
Just how much of a game changer Paige really has been to the current state of Womens Wrestling in WWE.

And it bugs the shit out-of-me!!

How much of what she did down in FCW/NXT changed the landscape of what happened.
And a lot of the girls that are having huge successes Sasha banks/Becky lynch/Charlotte and more can be directly attributed to Paige.

Without great kindling you cannot make a good roaring fire. Im saying you do not get Sasha vs Bayley at takeover and you do not get the Sasha/Becky/Bayley/Charlotte fatal
four way and the current triple threat divas title mania match without the firestarter match known as Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womans championship.
So to all the sasha banks marks should realize a lot of the current successes of Sasha[And others]. The origins of it and more
can be traced back to what Paige did.

Its undeniable...


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Define stupid. She gets so much more money for it and shockingly little without it, it would be stupid to quit.


1. How much money she gets from TD?
2. If everything is about the money, so don't be surprised about how they book her.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> Totally agree with you guys, I don't mind total divas at all in fact it's a bit of a guilty pleasure and i definitely don't think people should lose respect for someone as a wrestler just because they join the show, the real issue is the MR in general. Of course yes the TD based storylines can kill a wrestlers credibility but first you have to think about why TD based storylines are being created in the first place and that's due to lazy writing on the MR, I can guarantee that if current NXT women were also included in TD they wouldn't start having random 2mins matches based on a disagreement in a coffee shop.
> 
> I'm pretty torn at the moment cuz part of me would like Paige to leave the show being as it could help improve her booking and she's not even that much of a main feature on TD anyway but another part of me would miss her from the show and I do think she's brings something different to it compared to all that marriage/baby drama.


No one is losing respect for Paige but as you said being associated with Total Diva's comes a certain style of booking and Paige is deep in that booking and with 3 of the 4 Horsewomen competing on the main card at Wrestlemania for the title while she is stuck in a joke advert match for the Total Diva's on the pre-show just show's how far away from the title scene she actually is and Paige should have been involved in that match but she is the face of Total Diva's while Nikki is out and she is now stuck with the booking she has unless she leaves the show or it gets cancelled, take into consideration you have the Bayley debut the night after Mania and Paige likely lies 5th in line for title consideration. I've said it before and I'll say it again all 4 of the Horsewomen will have a title reign before Paige's 3rd which puts her out of contention for at least a year or more and by that time Asuka could be promoted, the "wrestling" future looks bleak for Paige unless she get's a change of character and distances herself from that show. 

All the extra money and exposure is good if you just want to support Paige "the famous person" but I want to support "Paige the wrestler" I remember when Britani Knight was considered one of the greatest rising woman wrestling stars of the future "The Anti Diva" "The Diva of Tomorrow" and now all I see is a Total Diva.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Total divas may be the reason she's not in the title match(she obviously has to be in a match revolving around that total divas show) however it's not the reason she's not next in line to be champ. The booking of the divas division has been the same way for years and is not and will never change regardless of what some believe. If you are not in the title picture you get nothing or you get involved in a minor feud or some kind of comedy segment for months (Sasha is the most perfect example of this in recent times with her new day impersonation). Being on total divas gives us crappy stories but it at least gives her something to do when she's not fighting for the belt. The problem doesn't and shouldn't lie with the show. The problem lies with the booking of the division. There's no reason why they can't find time for at minimum 2 solid story lines for the women, hell have one build on smackdown. As far as who is next in line for the belt it's certainly going to be Sasha then bayley (I also don't think bayley gets called up until early summer) by then I sadly don't see how someone like Becky can survive credibly to be the next champ after being put on the back burner for her entire 1st year in a half on the roster with no feuds won. The time for Becky is this sunday, she is the most logical choice to win to fit the story but if she loses I fear she may never get the belt. It's just the way of the division. In fact I feel total divas would be a good addition for Becky as well to ensure she gets TV time, exposure and something once her feuds end within the next month or 2.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sticking to the Total Divas topic...It seems to be screwing up Wrestlemania Axxess week this year too.

Paige was scheduled to do: 
-3 autograph signings (6HRs) which is a ton!
-Children's Hospital visit
-a Reading Celebration 

She was able to do the Children's Hospital visit on Wed and the first 2 autograph signings seemed to go really well. But today on Fri, she got screwed out of the Reading Celebration because of filming Total Divas. (Sin Cara, Naomi, Lana, & Lillian all still went) She has said a few times that she LOVES doing the "outside stuff" like Salute the Troops, Be a Star, Hospitals visits and all that stuff. Well I believe that this was to be her first Reading program visit and the higher ups screwed her out of that. See one of the million things I like about Paige is that she NEVER cancels unless she absolutely has to. 

Not Canceling Examples include: 
-Doing the Cleveland wizard world after having dental surgery and her face swelled up
-Doing the Philly wizard world after having a virus & sweating out a fever both days before
-Also only a few weeks ago, she did the Portland wizard world with just the clothes on her back & her phone because of a mix up with her luggage. 

This proves that she really does love her fans! The only times where she had to "cancel" or a "change was made" is when her Bosses FORCED her too...

Cancel/Changes Made Examples include:
-last years Las Vegas wizard world because she had to film Santa's Little Helper
-there was another appearance/signing that was canceled because of filming Total Divas last year
-any of her house shows the first 3 weeks of January this year due to her minor concussion
-any house shows where she was scheduled but was absent AND any house shows where she made a surprise appearance
-today with the Reading Celebration because of filming Total Divas (mum even posted a pic on instagram with one of the executive producers)

I agree that the Divas basically need the Total Divas money, but the inconvenience, stress, and horrible storylines/portrayals don't do them any favors! It's nice that Paige gets to spend some rare time with her mum this weekend while shooting Total Divas, but I feel bad for the fans that were hoping for a bunch of cute/funny interviews like we got from WM31 Axxess last year. I really don't think she's going to have time for them this weekend. So unless you meet her in Dallas at a signing or were at the Children's Hospital, WM32 Axxess this year is a big disappointment!

And I too agree with everything that is being said about her booking right now. I still have a pretty good feeling that Paige might be winning the belt back at WM33 next year after most likely Sasha Banks & Bayley are done with their reigns on the main roster.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And i hate that most news stories anymore arent about her in-ring work.
Its hardly ever hard wrestling news. Most Paige news stories these days feels like gossip rag fluff pieces and i hate it!!!

And thats not how it should be. Especially with a caliber wrestler/athlete the likes of Paige.
Thats why in some ways i kinda look forward to total divas cancellation. In favor of getting paige primed and ring ready.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I have no idea why people anti Total Divas as much. If you don't like it just don't watch it. I take it as an outside job anyway. I never watch TD (except Brie/Bryan wedding) but I don't blame anyone who wants to be in it. I mean you don't want to if it's meant you gain more money and possibly more fan base too. Or people actually buy what AJ said seriously? People like AJ and Sasha don't want to be in TD is because they are so private. Don't mean they're any more of a wrestler than the rest.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> 1. How much money she gets from TD?
> 2. If everything is about the money, so don't be surprised about how they book her.


1) a lot more
2) Everything for every wrestler is about money, otherwise everyone would stay in NXT. Let's be real here. Also I don't feel TD is her booking.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> No one is losing respect for Paige but as you said being associated with Total Diva's comes a certain style of booking and Paige is deep in that booking and with 3 of the 4 Horsewomen competing on the main card at Wrestlemania for the title while she is stuck in a joke advert match for the Total Diva's on the pre-show just show's how far away from the title scene she actually is and Paige should have been involved in that match but she is the face of Total Diva's while Nikki is out and she is now stuck with the booking she has unless she leaves the show or it gets cancelled, take into consideration you have the Bayley debut the night after Mania and Paige likely lies 5th in line for title consideration. I've said it before and I'll say it again all 4 of the Horsewomen will have a title reign before Paige's 3rd which puts her out of contention for at least a year or more and by that time Asuka could be promoted, the "wrestling" future looks bleak for Paige unless she get's a change of character and distances herself from that show.
> 
> All the extra money and exposure is good if you just want to support Paige "the famous person" but I want to support "Paige the wrestler" I remember when Britani Knight was considered one of the greatest rising woman wrestling stars of the future "The Anti Diva" "The Diva of Tomorrow" and now all I see is a Total Diva.


Not supporting her on total diva's, I'm saying it's not making her a sellout or anything like that as some would say. This is the real world, people shouldn't be expected to do this all for basically nothing because of integrity to us as fans. I hate the show, but I realise the economic reality and I don't feel as if she's betrayed her wrestling career and fans for it

And again, it's main roster booking, not Total Diva's in my view. I mean people always just drop off when they stop being champ. Look at near enough every former diva's champ in the last 6 years or so


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

^
^
Unless your name is AJ Lee. But then again distance between her and other divas was bit obvious.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Sometimes people misinterpret what being over actually is, these past three days Paige showed what that is. Her lines were crazy asf, all three signings. But credit to her for literally walking through the lines after the signing to make sure she got to meet everyone on line. It's unheard of how good she is to her fans, I don't think I have ever seen someone go above and beyond like that consistently. She also looks like she's having fun outbthere, she really enjoys these things.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@islesfan13 do you got your after mania rants ready ?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> @islesfan13 do you got your after mania rants ready ?


I'm looking at betting odds and let's just say nothing makes sense right now and if they are right Sasha marks will be furious.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't see the video. ?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Pummy said:


> I have no idea why people anti Total Divas as much. If you don't like it just don't watch it. I take it as an outside job anyway. I never watch TD (except Brie/Bryan wedding) but I don't blame anyone who wants to be in it. I mean you don't want to if it's meant you gain more money and possibly more fan base too. Or people actually buy what AJ said seriously? People like AJ and Sasha don't want to be in TD is because they are so private. Don't mean they're any more of a wrestler than the rest.


I'm not against the show, I'm against how they portray/book them on the main shows.



Caffore said:


> 1) a lot more
> 2) Everything for every wrestler is about money, otherwise everyone stay in NXT. Let's be real here. Also I don't feel TD is her booking.


The "NXT girls" are fine without TD, so it's not thethe really about the money. BTW they start booking her like the rest of the cast.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It seems Paige's lines for axxess was crazy where she had to go into the lines to meet everyone as she ran out of time


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

They're ready for tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> I'm looking at betting odds and let's just say nothing makes sense right now and if they are right Sasha marks will be furious.


Spill what you know.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I'm not against the show, I'm against how they portray/book them on the main shows.
> 
> 
> 
> The "NXT girls" are fine without TD, so it's not thethe really about the money. BTW they start booking her like the rest of the cast.


Sasha and Becky still live in the same apartment they did in NXT and Charlotte was already pretty sorted. You can be fine without it if you're not comfortable but you really are making dirt money. 

People feeling betrayed by it have to really get a bit of perspective. Yeah people should make not nearly enough for damaging their bodies because of your perception of them. 

And we'll wait and see but trust me, I don't think it's a TD thing the booking. Instead of being in shit storylines your just not around.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God damn this chick is rad!!!!!!! Rad!!!? Wooo hooo yeah 90s extreme!!!! S.M.H!!!
More like shes...AMAZING!!!!


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Teasing again...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@PKKanza it was Paige and Rosa a bonus clip from total divas off of WWE's YT channel


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> @PKKanza it was Paige and Rosa a bonus clip from total divas off of WWE's YT channel


Thank you, for some reason I can't see videos from my phone.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Thank you, for some reason I can't see videos from my phone.


Oh you meant that, that's a pic of her and her mom.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Way better date and up-grade from Mr Weird Beard last year!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

























Feel so happy for Paige. Getting to sit behind her hero Stone Cold Steve Austin!!
Ill say it again..He should manege her!!!


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah, she got the best seat in the house and didn't give a shit about the ceremony most of the time.

I was pissed every time when the camera pointed at Austin and she was looking at the stars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her mom looks great when she's not beating the shit out of her opponents.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Envy said:


> Her mom looks great when she's not beating the shit out of her opponents.


I haven't seen many matches of her mom but I heard she's some bad ass in the ring. Definitely think wwe should give her a small contract to form a short tag team with her daughter.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hurry up mania. Gottsta get me my paige fix. Her team had better win!!!!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> @SashaXFox gonna be mad



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgaileU2M1E the Sasha krew lol you right its a small line because its not a line its a pit lool


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Ledg said:


> Yeah, she got the best seat in the house and didn't give a shit about the ceremony most of the time.
> 
> I was pissed every time when the camera pointed at Austin and she was looking at the stars.


Was thinking this myself actually. It seems as though Paige really didn't want to be there.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SashaXFox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgaileU2M1E the Sasha krew lol you right its a small line because its not a line its a pit lool


Still one of the smallest pits for the women that I've seen, surprising people are reporting on twitter even Charlotte had a bigger turn out, my guess is it due to more people wanting to go to styles though, since his was that time too. I doubt Sasha cares anyway since meet and greets aren't her thing...


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

WWE's under-utilization of Paige is amazing..even shocking. Somewhere along the line she really rubbed someone the wrong way!

I haven't heard..anyone know? Wrestler, friend, beard, next guy?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ I would take a guess and say that's her friend.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



teritup said:


> WWE's under-utilization of Paige is amazing..even shocking. Somewhere along the line she really rubbed someone the wrong way!
> 
> I haven't heard..anyone know? Wrestler, friend, beard, next guy?


Joey Ryan, long time friend and indy wrestler. He just got married. Has been friends with Paige for ages.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Ledg said:


> Yeah, she got the best seat in the house and didn't give a shit about the ceremony most of the time.
> 
> I was pissed every time when the camera pointed at Austin and she was looking at the stars.


 I don't blame her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe her match was on-her-mind...[?]


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe her match was on-her-mind...[?]


Or she's annoyed on how this is her 2nd WM in another tag team match.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Stunning mother/daughter combo.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Alicia doesn't want to be there lol


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Emma: I look at my WM pre-show match and go, "not even I would steal that hot garbage".


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Surprisingly very good match and Paige was the highlight. Well done WWE


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shouldn't really, but with the shift in the title and how they are referred, gonna give WWE the benefit of the doubt on women's booking. 

As soon as it becomes obvious that it's going to be 1 person and fuck everyone else booking though, then nah I'm out again. I'd like to think everyone will realize that too at the point at which that happens


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Shouldn't really, but with the shift in the title and how they are referred, gonna give WWE the benefit of the doubt on women's booking.
> 
> As soon as it becomes obvious that it's going to be 1 person and fuck everyone else booking though, then nah I'm out again. I'd like to think everyone will realize that too at the point at which that happens


They booked Paige very well today.


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is now 2-0 at WrestleMania. aige


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

_*So this makes Paige undefeated at WM so far.  *_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wouldnt have it any-other-way!!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> They booked Paige very well today.


They did. Will that carry over to the next few weeks though. Can they book all the talented women decently for a strong division.

Charlotte winning tonight is not a good sign for it


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> They did. Will that carry over to the next few weeks though. Can they book all the talented women decently for a strong division.
> 
> Charlotte winning tonight is not a good sign for it


Ric 100 percent is running the division. I'm convinced.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Cannot wait and wonder whats in-store tomorrow night on raw for the divas???


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Ric 100 percent is running the division. I'm convinced.


Not Ric, but HHH, so it may as well be Ric.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Cannot wait and wonder whats in-store tomorrow night on raw for the divas???


Nothing good I don't feel


----------



## teritup (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715929591932649473


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad she won. I can convince myself about WWE again.


BTW New women belt is ugly. No creativity, just copies from WWE belt. Such a waste of opportunity.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her new gear is camouflaged I honestly thought it was black on TV but pictures tell a different story.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



teritup said:


> Thanks for the info.


What info?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Have to admit I thought the way they handled becky today as a third wheel was pretty awful. They made her the only one with no real entrance of the three, had her basically do all the work and then tap out to Charlotte as if she doesn't matter. Some things still need to change and the fact that the least popular diva in the company is still champ and now the first ever women's champ at mania just shows that nepotism is running wild. Now we have to watch a stale Sasha vs Charlotte feud for the next 6 months because nxt woo


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










Paige's Wrestlemania hug of death? Soon after she does this, they retire. haha just kidding. I got emotional when she hugged AJ, specially Brie because you know she's savouring the moment with them.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has put on some baby fat :yum: Not complaining.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'd really like to know who writes/comes up with this crap! I feel really bad for Sasha right now. How anyone thought it was a good idea for Sasha to get completely screwed out of winning the Women's/Divas Title at Wrestlemania, a moment she's been dreaming of since she was 10, is beyond me. Even if she wins it tomorrow on RAW in a re-match, it's not even close to the same thing!

As of right now I think 1 of 2 things have to happen for Charlotte to lose the belt. 1) Bayley debuts tomorrow and nullifies Ric on the outside and helps Sasha become champ on RAW or the next PPV. 2) Ric will be banned from ringside and Sasha wins that way.

I still can't believe what a horribly stupid finish that was! And yes, it royally sucked for Becky after carrying almost the whole match! I refuse to believe that Becky would tap that quickly after feuding for 3 1/2 months!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

A couple of HQ stills of Paige's new WM32 gear. And yes it definitely looked black on tv, despite being camo with lots of studs.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also for those interested, Paige posted about a Memorial Tattoo for her brother back on January 30 2016. These stills finally confirm what it actually says. Sure enough, just like in her IG post, it says "If you could read my mind, love," referencing the Gordon Lightfoot song.

Check out the IG post & stills and see for yourselves.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't watch that match. But I'm kinda glad Charlotte winning. That's mean Alicia still one and only African American divas champion. And probably because losing your title as soon as new belt was introduced is weird. Still think if you want to introduce new belt it should have more properly. Like tournament or something. Not random "I hate old belt. Here's new belt" without explaining and building up just because it's biggest show.


Becky losing is expected. Not sure if her accent has anything to do with this. Even Paige was struggled in her first year too.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I still can't believe what a horribly stupid finish that was! And yes, it royally sucked for Becky after carrying almost the whole match! I refuse to believe that Becky would tap that quickly after feuding for 3 1/2 months!


I don't blame you for feeling the way you feel but dude Becky ate like 4 finishers before she tapped.

A natural selection, 2 bank statements and the figure 8.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God im hoping bayley debuts tonight to freshen things-up!! With a paige interruption as well!!
And maybe something between all 5 five women. Paige/becky/bayley/charlotte and sasha.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Bayleys not debuting, as I said from the beginning they wont rehash the same exact story they did with paige. That's a special moment that they are at least smart enough to keep for paige. Also Paige now is set in the record books as the youngest ever divas champ forever. It's going to be Charlotte vs Sasha for the next 6 months, the feud will be boring and stale but it will please a few hundred nxt smarks on the Internet so all is well. As for Becky she may get one more month out of this feud, not sure but after that who knows, she doesn't have total divas to fall back on like the other girls.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hah, maybe Paige does stand a chance of winning the title then, since she's never held the top women's title in WWE anymore. 

Ah, who am I kidding, she'll probably never get it.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I haven't been as in-tune with the main WWE product as I once was but I hope Paige being on Total Divas hasn't put her in a position where she can't get a proper push because she now as a "Divas" tag when she's a "wrestler" through and through


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PENTAGON said:


> Paige has put on some baby fat :yum: Not complaining.


I was gonna mention that. I know you and a few others don't seem to mind but i was gonna say she needs to hit the gym a bit more... It's becoming more noticeable every week and it's not a good look. ( i'm prepared for the inevitable negs :grin2: )

On another note she was pretty decent in the match last night, i'm just pissed that she seemed to have to take all the offence from lana rather than someone else like eva or alicia. why paige ? she must have pissed someone off backstage...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



> She is an interesting one - mainly because everything keeps wavering it seems. Theres been talk of everything from making her the champion to putting her with the Wyatts. Problem is nothing ever sticks as the attention is focused (and should be focused) on Charlotte / Becky / Sasha as the Women's title comes more into focus. I think in 6/7 months you're gonna start seeing her spots frequent more but dont quote me.


The Reddit falcon arrow guy got asked about Paige interesting that WWE are thinking about putting her with the wyatts and at least it seems they do want to do something with her.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> > She is an interesting one - mainly because everything keeps wavering it seems. Theres been talk of everything from making her the champion to putting her with the Wyatts. Problem is nothing ever sticks as the attention is focused (and should be focused) on Charlotte / Becky / Sasha as the Women's title comes more into focus. I think in 6/7 months you're gonna start seeing her spots frequent more but dont quote me.
> 
> 
> The Reddit falcon arrow guy got asked about Paige interesting that WWE are thinking about putting her with the wyatts and at least it seems they do want to do something with her.


Such a shame. I love her NXT personapersona with fit with Wyatts


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> The Reddit falcon arrow guy got asked about Paige interesting that WWE are thinking about putting her with the wyatts and at least it seems they do want to do something with her.


He at least seems optimistic that a push will be happening with her upon the 4HW hype dying down and from what I've seen FalconArrow has rarely been wrong.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The timeframe is very concerning though. That will push it on to a year of this booking, and I am 100% certain she can't survive that


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> The timeframe is very concerning though. That will push it on to a year of this booking, and I am 100% certain she can't survive that


If they keep her busy in b feuds like now involving naomi Emma Lana etc she will be fine to wait 6 months before another title shot. This is a girl who was off TV for 2 months before last week who still managed to have the biggest lines at axxess. Her fan base is going no where She is probably the only one who can survive this booking in that division.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> If they keep her busy in b feuds like now involving naomi Emma Lana etc she will be fine to wait 6 months before another title shot. This is a girl who was off TV for 2 months before last week who still managed to have the biggest lines at axxess. Her fan base is going no where She is probably the only one who can survive this booking in that division.


IF they do that, I'm more than happy.

If it's the last 3 months booking, then no that's not good for another 6/7 months


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> IF they do that, I'm more than happy.
> 
> If it's the last 3 months booking, then no that's not good for another 6/7 months


True at least she's guaranteed to have something for England tour in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Love paiges reaction to charlotte tonight. She was like... GTFA!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What an atrocious promo by Charlotte :lmao :lmao

Died a slow death in front of that crowd.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> I was gonna mention that. I know you and a few others don't seem to mind but i was gonna say she needs to hit the gym a bit more... It's becoming more noticeable every week and it's not a good look. ( i'm prepared for the inevitable negs :grin2: )
> 
> On another note she was pretty decent in the match last night, i'm just pissed that she seemed to have to take all the offence from lana rather than someone else like eva or alicia. why paige ? she must have pissed someone off backstage...



Yo Punky :dance

Let her drink beer and eat cheesecake and put on the babyfat now :lol She can hit the gym and get back her abs when she enters a feud lol.

But yeah it's getting kinda noticeable, remember when she and Emma would hit the gym and post pics pretty regularly? :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PENTAGON said:


> What an atrocious promo by Charlotte :lmao :lmao
> 
> Died a slow death in front of that crowd.


Surprised ?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Surprised ?



Not really but it's funnier in front of the post Mania crowd. Makes the decision to let her win at Mania all the more baffling.

Also not sure what's with Sasha and Becky randomly dropping out and Nattie going after her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PENTAGON said:


> Not really but it's funnier in front of the post Mania crowd. Makes the decision to let her win at Mania all the more baffling.
> 
> Also not sure what's with Sasha and Becky randomly dropping out and Nattie going after her.


Tbh a Sasha promo would have been worst, she's one of the weakest on the mic in the division. I don't mind nattie at least she's fresh, how many times are we going to see Sasha vs Charlotte and becky. Becky especially has been feuding with Charlotte since November and it's led to nothing for her. The girl deserves a little better than constantly taking the pin from Charlotte over and over again.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Tbh a Sasha promo would have been worst, she's one of the weakest on the mic in the division. I don't mind nattie at least she's fresh, how many times are we going to see Sasha vs Charlotte and becky. *Becky especially has been feuding with Charlotte since November and it's led to nothing for her. * The girl deserves a little better than constantly taking the pin from Charlotte over and over again.


You could say the exact same thing about Paige vs. The Bellas. That was like December through to August. We've barely even seen Banks vs. Flair on the main roster. It's hardly time to start complaining.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



EyeZac said:


> You could say the exact same thing about Paige vs. The Bellas. That was like December through to August. We've barely even seen Banks vs. Flair on the main roster. It's hardly time to start complaining.


Agreed Paige vs Nikki went way too long as well and got stale. Problem at the time was there was no one else. The division is a lot bigger now so 6 plus month feuds are unnecessary. Also I definitely think Sasha should finish up her feud with Charlotte but there is zero reason Why this feud should go to summerslam. Have her win next ppv and get it over with and if you don't plan on her winning then have her take her first defeat next ppv to flair.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Agreed Paige vs Nikki went way too long as well and got stale. Problem at the time was there was no one else. The division is a lot bigger now so 6 plus month feuds are unnecessary. Also I definitely think Sasha should finish up her feud with Charlotte but there is zero reason Why this feud should go to summerslam. Have her win next ppv and get it over with and if you don't plan on her winning then have her take her first defeat next ppv to flair.


I don't see it lasting to SummerSlam. I think Banks wins it way before that PPV because by that point Bayley will have done everything she can do in NXT. Bring her up and it's Banks vs. Bayley at SummerSlam in Brooklyn once again.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PENTAGON said:


> Yo Punky :dance
> 
> Let her drink beer and eat cheesecake and put on the babyfat now :lol* She can hit the gym and get back her abs when she enters a feud lol.*
> 
> But yeah it's getting kinda noticeable, remember when she and Emma would hit the gym and post pics pretty regularly? :lol


Raven :cheer Actually i didn't think about it like that ! :grin2: She might as well before she enters into a proper fued then, it's hard not to notice though... :wink2:


PENTAGON said:


> What an atrocious promo by Charlotte :lmao :lmao
> 
> Died a slow death in front of that crowd.


That was just hilarious, You could see the fury in her eyes too. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Tbh a Sasha promo would have been worst, she's one of the weakest on the mic in the division. I don't mind nattie at least she's fresh, how many times are we going to see Sasha vs Charlotte and becky. Becky especially has been feuding with Charlotte since November and it's led to nothing for her. The girl deserves a little better than constantly taking the pin from Charlotte over and over again.


Can't be worse than Charlotte, and Sasha would be helped by the fact that the crowd wouldn't try to hijack her. Charlotte looked like a deer in headlights. Sometimes I think she should ask Old Man Flair to sober up and cut her heel promos for her, like her secretary or something.

Sasha vs Charlotte should have ended at Mania ideally. Since it didn't, I thought they wanted to give Banks the title in a singles match. Becky is done, clearly :mj2

But now, even after Sasha squashed Summer to look dominant, she just left. And now we have Nattie. Problem with this is:

1. It just got apparent Charlotte's reign is far from being over, which I'm not looking forward to. Nobody in their right mind thinks Nattie is going over.

2. It's clear they'll not let anyone else become champion until Bayley arrives.

I don't like the direction they are going in. Charlotte's beaten Paige, Nikki, Becky and now Sasha just dropped out. Nobody else has credibility. Can't get excited for a Charlotte vs Natalya feud again, based on the Flair and Hart families. Already saw that in NXT.



PUNKY said:


> Raven :cheer Actually i didn't think about it like that ! :grin2: She might as well before she enters into a proper fued then, it's hard not to notice though... :wink2:
> 
> 
> That was just hilarious, You could see the fury in her eyes too. :lmao:lmao:lmao



I see you're marking for Liv and Carmella too. I see you have a type :

Of course, I had noticed way back when she started developing a phat booty remember? :lmao I like Paige better as a heel, that's when she does her best work, but she needs a good babyface to go up against. Other than Becky, there isn't anyone at the moment, and Becky has been presented as the female Ambrose- always coming up short when it matters.

But then so has Paige, so a feud might work >

Agreed about Charlotte. She seems so uncomfortable on live TV. Should have heeled it up from the beginning instead of being a discount Stephanie and praising all the women initially. We all know it's BS and she's where she is because nepotism.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PENTAGON said:


> Can't be worse than Charlotte, and Sasha would be helped by the fact that the crowd wouldn't try to hijack her. Charlotte looked like a deer in headlights. Sometimes I think she should ask Old Man Flair to sober up and cut her heel promos for her, like her secretary or something.
> 
> Sasha vs Charlotte should have ended at Mania ideally. Since it didn't, I thought they wanted to give Banks the title in a singles match. Becky is done, clearly :mj2
> 
> ...


Agree fully with you my friend. Just don't tell legit boss


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige praised and talked about on the don tony & kevin castle show.
Its at the 4:44 mark on the video. Along with that they disagree and though charlotte did well on the Raw promo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODNnI-F7GJQ

They discuss paige/charlotte/natalya and bayley..


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I thought Charlotte did ok in her promo too, she only looked slightly lost when she was trying to halt the Bayley chants. 

I'm kind of glad it wasn't Paige in Nattie's position because if she's challenging, she's only going to lose.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> PENTAGON said:
> 
> 
> > Can't be worse than Charlotte, and Sasha would be helped by the fact that the crowd wouldn't try to hijack her. Charlotte looked like a deer in headlights. Sometimes I think she should ask Old Man Flair to sober up and cut her heel promos for her, like her secretary or something.
> ...


Fuck that guy. I hope he gone forever. Arguably one of the worst "famous"







poster ever. Despite how low standard this site is.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looking very interested on Raw.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Paige looking very interested on Raw.


That was kind of the point of the segment....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Paige looking very interested on Raw.


Just finished watching raw and I lol'd at Bae making that face during charlotte's promo.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716948162863300609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717398682623082496


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess that she isn't going to be one of the main priorities on the show.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...otal-divas-cast-changes-returning-star-added/


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I guess that she isn't going to be one of the main priorities on the show.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...otal-divas-cast-changes-returning-star-added/


No where in that article do they mention anybody who is a main priority of that season.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> No where in that article do they mention anybody who is a main priority of that season.


That's why I said "I guess". BTW it's kinda obvious that they're going to be the main priority with the Bella twins.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> That's why I said "I guess". BTW it's kinda obvious that they're going to be the main priority with the Bella twins.


Yes it's always obvious that every girl except Paige will be the main priority because that's how you would book it. You are the best Paige fan I have very seen even on reddit


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Yes it's always obvious that every girl except Paige will be the main priority because that's how you would book it. You are the best Paige fan I have very seen even on reddit


I just said something obvious, it's like when Paige was one of the main priorities when she joined that show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige finally got a win


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige finally got a win


Great news who was it against? aige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Paul19851970 said:


> Great news who was it against? aige


Emma


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

"She buried Emma".


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Emma


Thanks.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Omg poor Paige wow


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> "She buried Emma".


Not like she wasn't, she was "demoted" to NXT for reason


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm crying


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Omg poor Paige wow


Well she can adopt too, but I feel bad for her.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Not like she wasn't, she was "demoted" to NXT for reason


I was trying to be sarcastic.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Well she can adopt too, but I feel bad for her.


Of course and I am sure she will but, she is a really strong person to admit this on tv.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Omg poor Paige wow


I'm sorry, I don't watch TD, what did she say? She can't have kids?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> I'm sorry, I don't watch TD, what did she say? She can't have kids?


At 18 she had a miscarriage then had a cyst, needed surgery and may never be able to have kids.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Jesus that Total divas's episode shit got real fast I doubt they would lie about stuff like that but then again they brought up Charlotte's brother, and if it's real I feel real bad :crying:

Big Show always seems like a great guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> At 18 she had a miscarriage then had a cyst, needed surgery and may never be able to have kids.


Yikes, for the preview I kinda imagine it was something like that, but I was hoping it wasn't true. Poor Paige, she seems to love kids


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> At 18 she had a miscarriage then had a cyst, needed surgery and may never be able to have kids.


Is it a definite she can't have kids or just a maybe? Either way that is brutal thing to find out especially at 18, she seems to be really good with kids.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Of course and I am sure she will but, she is a really strong person to admit this on tv.


OK, I wasn't able to see the episode live, but I did see her tweet 1/2 way through and then was able to watch the last 15min on a streaming site.

When we were thinking last week what kind of secret could really affect Paige so emotionally, this was one of the things I thought of, but really did NOT think it was the case! I thought it was going to have something to do with her brother that died.

This is so incredibly sad! I was legitimately shocked for a few seconds after "inferring" what had happened and the tears started welling up immediately! She so so damn strong when it comes to this stuff!

You know how they say that "bad things happen to good people?" Well Paige and her family have gone through so much shit and are still one of the nicest families I've ever seen! Especially Paige & her mum! 

I am so sorry this happened to her (and any other girl for that matter) and can't believe she was willing to share this! Hope she is actually able to have kids one day and if not adopt because she is so good with kids! 

It's safe to say I respect the hell out of her even more now (if that was even possible!) and will always support her (just like before).


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Of course and I am sure she will but, she is a really strong person to admit this on tv.


That's true but if I remember she said that TF helped her to be open about her personal life.

Btw she really had a wild life before she was signed.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> That's true but if I remember she said that TF helped her to be open about her personal life.
> 
> Btw she really had a wild life before she was signed.


Well beyond the wrestling, that's not all that shocking actually, however sad it is. I actually know people who have had similar things at that age. It's mainly a cultural thing with people in that financial situation. Becky was in a somewhat similar situation, with similar (Although not the same) vice's when she was around that age.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Jesus that Total divas's episode shit got real fast I doubt they would lie about stuff like that but then again they brought up Charlotte's brother, and if it's real I feel real bad :crying:
> 
> Big Show always seems like a great guy.


Nah that's definitely real. It's really sad.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Well beyond the wrestling, that's not all that shocking actually, however sad it is. I actually know people who have had similar things at that age. It's mainly a cultural thing with people in that financial situation. Becky was in a somewhat similar situation, with similar (Although not the same) vice's when she was around that age.


I was thinking in that and you explained very well, and her family has some weird stories too.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Poor Paige


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

_*Our poor ravened hair goddess. :mj2 *_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To me Paige has a complexity that some of the other divas just dont have.
When she revealed her news. My heart dropped like an elevator after the cable snapped.

I just wanted to reach through my tv screen and just hug her.
This is one amazing young woman. So awesome in so many ways.

Screw the paige haters. Im just head over heels about her!!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I was thinking in that and you explained very well, and her family has some weird stories too.


Now her family are an exceptional case with lots of history. Most of it tragic unfortunately.

In any case, I'm sure Paige wouldn't want us moping and feeling sorry for her. That's not who she is, she's not defined by this tragedy. So now that it's done, let's go back to thinking of her as the whacky, hot badass she is.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Very heartbreaking to hear very atrocious news with my favorite woman wrestler. I don't know what to say about this. I don't think I can stay up if that happens to me or my relatives. I know she might let it go already but this is too much to handle.


I just hope this was just another script storyline from total divas. Why her? What she has done for meeting such a awful fate.


I love her so much.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To me things like that that show her humanity is what to me makes her a badass!!
But i wouldnt mind getting back to basics here.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Well beyond the wrestling, that's not all that shocking actually, however sad it is. I actually know people who have had similar things at that age. It's mainly a cultural thing with people in that financial situation. Becky was in a somewhat similar situation, with similar (Although not the same) vice's when she was around that age.


*WHAT BECKY LYNCH HAD A MISCARRIAGE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



The Regent Alien. said:


> To me Paige has a complexity that some of the other divas just dont have.
> When she revealed her news. My heart dropped like an elevator after the cable snapped.
> 
> I just wanted to reach through my tv screen and just hug her.
> ...



*AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Dark Warlords said:


> *WHAT BECKY LYNCH HAD A MISCARRIAGE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


No, no, not at all. Just saying she had a hard life as well before wrestling, with a tough background. Was doing some stupid self destructive shit at a young age. Comes with the territory for poorer people in this country unfoutunately


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder if her match against Emma was good or not.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


The giant with a giant heart :crying: the please retire chants always make me fell really bad especially after the SCSA podcast.

Hopefully Paige gets a proper feud she beat Emma and then Emma is seemly getting a feud with Becky which is a strange booking decision.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is so tiny and itty bitty in BigShows arms..AWWW!!!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hey guys. If any of you know how edit semi-locked articles on Wikipedia or someone who does, could you please notify them about this. 

Someone posted on the "Paige (wrestler)" page and said under the "Personal Life" section that Paige had an ABORTION. All of us here know damn well that Paige had a MISCARRIAGE! It's pretty obvious after yesterday's Total Divas that Paige WANTED that child and even had names picked out! I feel that she has got WAY too many hater the way it is and that if these jackasses see this on her Wikipedia page that it will actually get worse, especially when it isn't true!

I would do it myself, but it's a little too complicated. I'm sure Paige would appreciate it if some fan change it to MISCARRIAGE and fixed it for her.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I feel bad for Paige. I'm sorry she had to go through that.
@PaigeLover

Where is the Big Show and Paige hug from? He seems like such a sweetheart in real life.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Today marks the two year anniversary of Paiges main roster debut and divas title win!!!








And on twitter its #PaigeAppreciationDay 

Congrats Baby!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Empress said:


> I feel bad for Paige. I'm sorry she had to go through that.
> @PaigeLover
> 
> Where is the Big Show and Paige hug from? He seems like such a sweetheart in real life.


 Total divas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









@NastyYaffa thanks for the gifs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My twitter TL is full of #PaigeApreciationDay tweets lol


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

One day.....


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

People were angry when she posted this, lol.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> People were angry when she posted this, lol.


Why? lol

Also, Emma vs Paige on Main Event was really, REALLY good


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Why? lol
> 
> Also, Emma vs Paige on Main Event was really, REALLY good


Apparently because the product sucks and she isn't the only famous person who promotes that tea.

And I only saw the spot where she fall into the apron.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just saw that Paige/Emma match on Main Event and I gotta say I enjoyed that quite a bit. It was almost as good as their old NXT matches and It was nice to see Paige working matches like that again.

If she can be put in feuds that matter and work like that consistently like she used to then there won't be much people can say bad about her.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Apparently because the product sucks and she isn't the only famous person who promotes that tea.
> 
> And I only saw the spot where she fall into the apron.


You mean to tell me people were able to avert their gaze from a hot girl and an adorable dog and focused on a freaking TEA?
That's messed up.

Edit: seriously lol I didn't even notice it was there before you mentioned it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Great main event match between Paige and Emma. But god damn it. Put stuff like this on
Raw/Smackdown. And why the hell is Emma feuding with Becky Lynch.

Just after being beaten by Paige. WWE Stop leaving Paige out in the cold like that.
I hope there are some awesome plans by WWE in store for her sometime soon..Cross my fingers!!!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Damn, if it's true and not just a storyline then poor Paige. I feel so bad for her and know what shes going/went through, must have been hard for her finding out one of her "friends" was pregnant.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









And to the Paige haters saying she isnt over!!! The proof is in the pudding!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> And to the Paige haters saying she isnt over!!! The proof is in the pudding!!!


Best part is there is a ton more I can add to that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717519203738095616


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Surprised and couldnt find any media interviews of Paige from/for
last weeks wrestlemania. HMMM???


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717519203738095616


Is it me or do her breasts look even rounder and bigger in that photo?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That's how push-up bras work.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Before they put her in a story, she really needs to step up her game.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









CHEESY SEXY!!!!!
Step-up her game? I think her wrestling has been on-point. Her match with Emma on Main Event was Phenom with a side of fries!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> CHEESY SEXY!!!!!
> Step-up her game? I think her wrestling has been on-point. Her match with Emma on Main Event was Phenom with a side of fries!!!


Just ignore him/her. Love that hat lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> CHEESY SEXY!!!!!
> Step-up her game? I think her wrestling has been on-point. Her match with Emma on Main Event was Phenom with a side of fries!!!


I guess that calling spots so loud and being sloppy it's great nowadays.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I guess that calling spots so loud and being sloppy it's great nowadays.


I guess that every time Paige messes up it has to make world news and be giffed by a couple of trolls on twitter in an attempt to take away from a great match. She made one mistake that was so minor in that match and now all of sudden she sucks. The match was phenomenal and one of he best singles matches for women this year. It's funny these nxt smarks trying to spread a gif of one mess up in an entire match are the same ones who won't mention Sasha botching pretty much every move at mania she was involved in or beckys big botched finishes when she came up. I'm not even going to touch on Charlotte injuring Becky and Sasha at mania because of botches in that match... But yes page is horrible and deserves no story, no nothing, you win. Number one Paige fan goes to you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PKKanza said:


> I guess that calling spots so loud and being sloppy it's great nowadays.


I give you the calling spots too loudly, it bothers me as well, but sloppy? The match probably had one botch and she is getting destroyed, yet the beloved horsewomen botched a lot in Mania and they got praised like crazy


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is bad https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/4e7b26/highlights_from_paiges_wizard_world_qa_today/


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> The match was phenomenal and one of he best singles matches for women this year.


I like both Emma and Paige. I thought the match was solid enough, but I don't see what was so amazing about it to earn this kind of overrated praise.

It's also kinda sad that you feel the need to shit on every other female wrestler not named Paige.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Sincere said:


> I like both Emma and Paige. I thought the match was solid enough, but I don't see what was so amazing about it to earn this kind of overrated praise.
> 
> It's also kinda sad that you feel the need to shit on every other female wrestler not named Paige.


That's the thing I'm not, I'm pointing out that every girl botches or effs up a spot. The people trying to make it world wide news are notorious nxt smarks who never say a thing when one of them eff up but are the first to make a gif of a Paige or Nikki botch. The fact that someone felt the need to gif a spot that nobody would notice unless they were looking to find faults in the match explains all that needs to be known. It's honestly pathetic.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Why he still not ban from this thread yet? Pretty clear he is not her fan and I don't buy any excuse. No point to argue with him anymore.



Pretty pathetic from people to used minor botched to take away from good match just because it's not 4hw(but ignore triple threat for doing the same) Just show how insecured those people are. But I guess I shouldn't expected anything from them since they seem to brainwashed anyway.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You all can probably put this to good use elsewhere on the board


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Before they put her in a story, she really needs to step up her game.


I know I shouldn't bite but...obvious trolling is obvious.

Since the NXT call ups she's been having good matches with everyone, in fact I can't remember the last time she had a bad match. Until Mania the best matches of the division were between her and Sasha Banks. She had good matches with Charlotte too (despite the feud being entirely confusing) and she just had a very good match with Emma on main event. The rest have been random three minute wins/losses generally.

Since the 'revolution' began she's had some of the most noteable promo segments in which she's performed very very well. It's not exactly her fault that they can't decide what role she's supposed to be playing so they've downgraded her importance by flip flopping her. In two years she's gone from face, to heel, to face, to heel, to face.

Once she gets into a story you might be able to judge regarding her 'stepping up her game' because right now it's just a bunch of random wins and losses with no meaning. Every time she gets the chance to shine in a relevant storyline, she does so very well.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

My 2 favorite woman in the main roster.












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> My 2 favorite woman in the main roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I say I really appreciate your avatar


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here a link to the only interview that I can find of Paige from WM32 Axxess week. It's from the HOF 2016 red carpet and also features Foxy and mum. It's only about 2min, but it's better than nothing.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31bjpugTM8o


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> This is bad https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/4e7b26/highlights_from_paiges_wizard_world_qa_today/


It's so sad to hear she doesn't know what their doing with her character, if she's a heel or face etc. I agree with isles, everybody botches now and again. Even the triple threat match at mania ( which i loved apart from charlotte winning ) had noticeable botches in it from all 3 competitors. Also why can't they commit to at least 1 proper feud apart from the title at once... ???

It still pisses me off that paige was left out of the title match at mania when her and emma started this whole "revolution" down at nxt. Like i said before it's just sad to they don't seem to have anything for her... Interesting to hear she'd like to work with seth and ambrose though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Here a link to the only interview that I can find of Paige from WM32 Axxess week. It's from the HOF 2016 red carpet and also features Foxy and mum. It's only about 2min, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31bjpugTM8o


She's so humble and I like that.


----------



## BretOwenDavey (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I've gone off Paige now a bit which is sad as I was very proud of her initially being a fellow Brit. I just question her commitment, passion and ambition. 

One of the main draws with her at the start was her background and that she seemed to be bred for it. But comparing now her real life persona and her social media accounts with the other boys and girls, she seems so disinterested. While most others often share their workouts and training and their experiences and opinions as a fan, Paige only seems interested in seeing and hanging out with friends. It's like, when you visit her accounts, she comes across as a regular person, like someone who hates their job/career and therefore doesn't share much about it with others. 

I'm not saying she shouldn't have a life outside of her work but a lot of others really seem to be endearing themselves to fans by revealing their passion for it publically while Paige seems to barely acknowledge she's a part of it.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BretOwenDavey said:


> I've gone off Paige now a bit which is sad as I was very proud of her initially being a fellow Brit. I just question her commitment, passion and ambition.
> 
> One of the main draws with her at the start was her background and that she seemed to be bred for it. But comparing now her real life persona and her social media accounts with the other boys and girls, she seems so disinterested. While most others often share their workouts and training and their experiences and opinions as a fan, Paige only seems interested in seeing and hanging out with friends. It's like, when you visit her accounts, she comes across as a regular person, like someone who hates their job/career and therefore doesn't share much about it with others.
> 
> I'm not saying she shouldn't have a life outside of her work but a lot of others really seem to be endearing themselves to fans by revealing their passion for it publically while Paige seems to barely acknowledge she's a part of it.



...


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If there's no plans for her on the TV scene for several months, you can't really fault her for not being as frequently busy in the gym and posting IG pics after her workout routines like she used to.

Did Zack Ryder do that from 2012-2016 when he was basically directionless? Some of the females in the locker room still maintain a toned body, and love showing it off, but that's mainly for image purposes, modeling, or promotional advertisement (Eva Marie, Bella Twins, etc.).

While I wish Paige would show some initiative and try to get back into the shape she was in around her main roster debut, it's ultimately her body and her choice of how she wants to look. Perhaps when she gets word that they're building her character back up in the near future, she'll want to work harder than ever to regain and this time keep her top spot in the division.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I guess that calling spots so loud and being sloppy it's great nowadays.


You can hear spots being called in every match now and these days so why just blame Paige?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> And to the Paige haters saying she isnt over!!! The proof is in the pudding!!!


Not over? I know non wrestling fans (male and females) who only watch to see Paige that pretty damn over right there.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> You can hear spots being called in every match now and these days so why just blame Paige?


Because since last year that's the main problem when she wrestles.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

DanTheMan_89 said:


> While I wish Paige would show some initiative and try to get back into the shape she was in around her main roster debut, it's ultimately her body and her choice of how she wants to look. Perhaps when she gets word that they're building her character back up in the near future, she'll want to work harder than ever to regain and this time keep her top spot in the division.


If she knows that there isn't direction with her, why she doesn't try to really work harder if she wants to get back in the top?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone know how to block/ignore people in mobile mode? Or report some user for a ban?


I know it since the beginning some smarks would be nitpicking her match after her and Emma get praised by live people. They can't handle non 4hw get praised. It's pathetically predictable. This will happen again as soon as she has another good 1v1 match. Those people will ignore the match quality and nitpicking slightest thing for the sake of take all good things away from her(but if smarks golden girls do the same they will ignore all mess and praising like no other). I'm calling it now that will 100% happen again.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Got a response from Sweet Saraya [Paiges Mother] on a my twitter account. Shes telling us
to not worry. And it seems shes just kinda telling us to be more patient when it comes to her daughter in WWE.

Which is understandable. Link> https://twitter.com/SarayaKnight/status/719526944879063040


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Because since last year that's the main problem when she wrestles.


It not just her though it EVERYONE.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> If she knows that there isn't direction with her, why she doesn't try to really work harder if she wants to get back in the top?


She in shape though and unless you are with her 24/7 you don't really know what she does.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Got a response from Sweet Saraya [Paiges Mother] on a my twitter account. Shes telling us
> to not worry. And it seems shes just kinda telling us to be more patient when it comes to her daughter in WWE.
> 
> Which is understandable. Link> https://twitter.com/SarayaKnight/status/719526944879063040


Paige mom is awesome. I would love for the WWE to hire her as a trainer.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Main event was really odd, Paige cut a heel promo and king talks about paiges new attitude. I now totally get why Paige doesn't know if she's heel or face, they have her cutting heel promos and then book her like a face. It's odd to say the least. I'm also trying to fathom why they wasted that match and promo on main event. All it did was make Emma look weak in an upcoming quick Feud with becky and it did nothing for Paige since it happened on main event.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Main event was really odd, Paige cut a heel promo and king talks about paiges new attitude. I now totally get why Paige doesn't know if she's heel or face, they have her cutting heel promos and then book her like a face. It's odd to say the least. I'm also trying to fathom why they wasted that match and promo on main event. All it did was make Emma look weak in an upcoming quick Feud with becky and it did nothing for Paige since it happened on main event.



The match itslef was great. Just a lot a WTF!!! surrounding it.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Main event was really odd, Paige cut a heel promo and king talks about paiges new attitude. I now totally get why Paige doesn't know if she's heel or face, they have her cutting heel promos and then book her like a face. It's odd to say the least. I'm also trying to fathom why they wasted that match and promo on main event. All it did was make Emma look weak in an upcoming quick Feud with becky and it did nothing for Paige since it happened on main event.


I saw this as basically typical tweener stuff from Paige. Back when she was feuding with the Bellas/Team Bella for at least 1/2 of 2015, even though she was supposed to be a full blown face, she used to talk crap about the Bellas too. Personally I felt that Jerry Lawler screwed up and meant that Emma has the new attitude, since she really does from the last time she was on the main roster as the clumsy dancing chick. And yes Emma was the CLEAR heel and Paige was the face in this match.

Also, I didn't give my opinion on the Women's Triple Threat at WM32 yet...they definitely stole the show! Even though there were some obvious slight botches/sloppiness, this match was better than almost ALL of the others despite the outcome. The pace and general tenacity was really high!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, checked out some stuff from Paige's wizard world in Madison yesterday on social media and apparently you are NOT allowed to record the fan panels very much at all anymore! You can only do very small video clips and pictures. What the hell?! Considering how damn expensive these things are, not including if you have to travel to the hosting city, we should be able to record whatever the hell we want on these fan panels! In fact, Paige seems to really encourage us to record these things and upload them so that not only we, but also her and her family can re-watch them if and when they want! Paige even seems sad whenever she asks fans if they are going to the fan panel and they say no or they can't. 

Even if we don't upload them to YouTube and "obey" wizard world, we should STILL be able to keep those recording ourselves and perhaps just type out transcripts for other fans online. I think this is incredibly stupid on wizard world's part and might actually start to lose business if they keep this crap up!


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> It not just her though it EVERYONE.


I guess that she doesn't need to fix that problem.



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> She in shape though and unless you are with her 24/7 you don't really know what she does.


I'm not the only one who thinks that she needs to spend more time in gyms.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Main event was really odd, Paige cut a heel promo and king talks about paiges new attitude. I now totally get why Paige doesn't know if she's heel or face, they have her cutting heel promos and then book her like a face. It's odd to say the least. I'm also trying to fathom why they wasted that match and promo on main event. All it did was make Emma look weak in an upcoming quick Feud with becky and it did nothing for Paige since it happened on main event.


You must have watched a different match to me because Emma came out that match looking great, she sold her viciousness and bad attitude throughout who cares if she won or lost Emma needed to establish a new heel character and Paige helped her do it and Emma was elevated by the match. My criticism was Paige's promo was too heelish.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I guess that she doesn't need to fix that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the only one who thinks that she needs to spend more time in gyms.


First again you are not understanding SHE IS NOTT THE ONLY ONE who you can hear calling spots. Never said it dont need to be fixed but SHE IS NOT THE ONLY ON.

Secondly she seem in shape to me and many others. Also again unless your with her 24/7 you dont know what she does if she at the gym or not.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



tommo010 said:


> You must have watched a different match to me because Emma came out that match looking great, she sold her viciousness and bad attitude throughout who cares if she won or lost Emma needed to establish a new heel character and Paige helped her do it and Emma was elevated by the match. My criticism was Paige's promo was too heelish.


Was just pointing out the fact that someone they are trying to build even if it's for a very short time should be winning and thus she shouldn't be facing Paige so early unless they are the new feud. I thought Emma and Paige were spectactular, I fully agree but there's many problems with this. One, the new heel they are trying to establish has already lost clean her first real singles match back, and any character they were trying to build was shown on a TV show nobody in the states watches. How about putting the match on smack down or raw. How about having Emma get a few wins vs the likes of fox or Eva before you have her lose her first singles match back.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Was just pointing out the fact that someone they are trying to build even if it's for a very short time should be winning and thus she shouldn't be facing Paige so early unless they are the new feud. I thought Emma and Paige were spectactular, I fully agree but there's many problems with this. One, the new heel they are trying to establish has already lost clean her first real singles match back, and any character they were trying to build was shown on a TV show nobody in the states watches. How about putting the match on smack down or raw. How about having Emma get a few wins vs the likes of fox or Eva before you have her lose her first singles match back.


While maybe true it was on a B show not Raw or SD if it happen on the main show then i could see someone complaining. But then again you don't need to win to be put over either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I probably am asking myself to be killed here but I do agree that Paige should go to the gym more often. 

That "maybe when she has storylines" is not an excuse, do you see Foxy, Summer, Emma out of shape even if they hadn't a decent storyline in ages? It is clear when you compare the Paige that was called up to the Paige of WM 31 to this Paige that there is a remarkable difference and not for the best imo. Probably it wouldn't and shouldn't matter that much, but they are still selling a certain image and both Vince and HHH are gym junkies (those Muscle and Fitness photoshoots/Arnold coventions are a clear proof of that) and maybe it does matter to them and right now Paige is probably the less ripped/toned main roster woman of all with maybe the exception of Tamina


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Was just pointing out the fact that someone they are trying to build even if it's for a very short time should be winning and thus she shouldn't be facing Paige so early unless they are the new feud. I thought Emma and Paige were spectactular, I fully agree but there's many problems with this. One, the new heel they are trying to establish has already lost clean her first real singles match back, and any character they were trying to build was shown on a TV show nobody in the states watches. How about putting the match on smack down or raw. How about having Emma get a few wins vs the likes of fox or Eva before you have her lose her first singles match back.


I should have said this in another thread, but there is no need to build heels when there is a heel champion they need to build their babyfaces while Charlotte is champion and mid/low card heels should job to the faces, this isn't the mens division where they have multiple titles and the majority of screen time to fill there is only 1 championship in the Women's Division and limited time on the card so while a heel currently holds the belt the babyfaces should be going over to build credible feuds for Charlotte, not have heels going over those that should be built for Charlotte. I'm sure Emma will get a good run when we get a babyface champion but for the moment she should be putting them over while looking like a legit badass doing so, so when her time comes she will be in the running.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> First again you are not understanding SHE IS NOTT THE ONLY ONE who you can hear calling spots. Never said it dont need to be fixed but SHE IS NOT THE ONLY ON.
> 
> Secondly she seem in shape to me and many others. Also again unless your with her 24/7 you dont know what she does if she at the gym or not.


She has the perfect body for a normal woman, but she's a WWE wrestler and they need to take care about their bodies. And compare her with the others and you can see the difference.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She has the perfect body for a normal woman, but she's a WWE wrestler and they need to take care about their bodies. And compare her with the others and you can see the difference.


And she does take care of her body you can see that but again haters will hate and dont say your not hating. Compare to others really? They all got different shapes and looks.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

WWE Raw is in london engand next week.And to not feature Paige on the show
would be an act of sheer and utter stupidity.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> WWE Raw is in london engand next week.And to not feature Paige on the show
> would be an act of sheer and utter stupidity.


She'll probably be used to put Charlotte over. You know, hometown lose thing.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BretOwenDavey said:


> I've gone off Paige now a bit which is sad as I was very proud of her initially being a fellow Brit. I just question her commitment, passion and ambition.
> 
> One of the main draws with her at the start was her background and that she seemed to be bred for it. But comparing now her real life persona and her social media accounts with the other boys and girls, she seems so disinterested. While most others often share their workouts and training and their experiences and opinions as a fan, Paige only seems interested in seeing and hanging out with friends. It's like, when you visit her accounts, she comes across as a regular person, like someone who hates their job/career and therefore doesn't share much about it with others.
> 
> I'm not saying she shouldn't have a life outside of her work but a lot of others really seem to be endearing themselves to fans by revealing their passion for it publically while Paige seems to barely acknowledge she's a part of it.


To be fair to Paige shes been around wrestling her entire life, her mum even wrestled a match while she was pregnant. With her family having their own wrestling promotion, in which so met a lot of legends (who in here eyes are probably just regular people since shes been around the biz her whole life thus not making them special) in her childhood, most of her family being in the business in some way or another I honestly wouldn't blame her if shes not interested anymore or just flat out bored. 

Since nearly her whole family are in the industry the expectations of her doing so were probably pretty high and now at the very young age of 23 shes accomplished everything a female wrestler can do, WWE being no.1 and all shes been to the "top of the mountain" and has evidently changed how people felt about "DIVA's" in general. I wouldn't blame her if she just called it a day. Shes been doing photoshoots for a modeling portfolio so she knows she could do that, shes popular enough she could go into TV or Movies. 

All in all considering shes accomplished everything already, been around the wrestling industry whole live and her current (apparant) disinterst I wouldn't blame her if she wanted to try something else and I wouldn't be suprised if shes the next DIVA to leave.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> I probably am asking myself to be killed here but I do agree that Paige should go to the gym more often.
> 
> That "maybe when she has storylines" is not an excuse, do you see Foxy, Summer, Emma out of shape even if they hadn't a decent storyline in ages? It is clear when you compare the Paige that was called up to the Paige of WM 31 to this Paige that there is a remarkable difference and not for the best imo. Probably it wouldn't and shouldn't matter that much, but they are still selling a certain image and both Vince and HHH are gym junkies (those Muscle and Fitness photoshoots/Arnold coventions are a clear proof of that) and maybe it does matter to them and right now Paige is probably the less ripped/toned main roster woman of all with maybe the exception of Tamina


I agree about going to the gym more often, i actually posted about it a while back. I think it might have been me that said about "when she gets a storyline" but i was half joking to be honest. The problem is you can't say anything remotely negative on here otherwise you get labelled a "hater" or a troll. 

Anyone that even vaguely knows me on here knows iv'e always been a massive paige mark ( way before a lot of the newer paige fans were even on here ) But you know what ? I'm starting to get a bit sick of not being able to voice any valid opinions in regards to her fitness or enthusiasm for the business. 

I do feel bad for her having nothing to do at the moment with her character, missing raws etc but i have 2 points i wanna make...

1. She does need to hit the gym. I don't know whether its due to her not going as often or maybe drinking ? She seems to be going out with her mates quite often and partying... Like you said summer alicia etc are still in great shape and they're hardly ever in storylines... At the end of the day you work for wwe, image is everything whether you like it or not. Show some dedication with keeping in shape at least. It's not gonna go against you is it.

2. Show some enthusiasm... You may not be in a big storyline at the moment but you work for wwe !!! How many people would kill for that. She looked bored at the hall of fame like she didn't wanna be there and seems disinterested in anything wwe related. All she talks about on social media is her friends, going out with them and drinking and advertising products like sunglasses and herbal tea. 

I'll probably get the "you're a hater" crap from most but i don't care because you know what ? Paige isn't god. Some people on here act like she walks on water and can't do any wrong.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> I agree about going to the gym more often, i actually posted about it a while back. I think it might have been me that said about "when she gets a storyline" but i was half joking to be honest. The problem is you can't say anything remotely negative on here otherwise you get labelled a "hater" or a troll.
> 
> Anyone that even vaguely knows me on here knows iv'e always been a massive paige mark ( way before a lot of the newer paige fans were even on here ) But you know what ? I'm starting to get a bit sick of not being able to voice any valid opinions in regards to her fitness or enthusiasm for the business.
> 
> ...


There are some in here that literally only say negative things about Paige in every post, I wont mention names but we all know who. As for you, you are one of the biggest Paige fans on this site and I would never call you a hater even if I disagree with your opinion. She did gain weight but she's always been the type to not give shit about an image the WWE expects so it's not out of the whelm that she wouldn't be trying to be skinny at all cost. I actually prefer her with more weight, she looks healthier but guys and girls see things differently. I do think she's trying to get a little down in weight which is why she posted the herbal tea but it's not like she's anywhere near fat she's probably 120 pounds. As for the friends thing I think some people forget her age, she is 23 most of the other women are full adults she's the same age as me and I still consider myself a kid in some ways. It's tough to have the spotlight on you everyday and not have a regular life. Especially her who came up at 21 and literally worked her ass off for 2 years doing everything and anything for the company. She does every meet and greet, houseshow, ppv, total divas, tough enough , movies etc. Maybe it's her who actually requested sometime away from the spotlight. At some point it's certainly plausible she just needed a breather. One thing I find extremely interesting is at her wizard world's she keeps saying if she were to do something else it would be away from the cameras and helping animals. Maybe she's tired of the spotlight?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> There are some in here that literally only say negative things about Paige in every post, I wont mention names but we all know who. As for you, you are one of the biggest Paige fans on this site and I would never call you a hater even if I disagree with your opinion. She did gain weight but she's always been the type to not give shit about an image the WWE expects so it's not out of the whelm that she wouldn't be trying to be skinny at all cost. I actually prefer her with more weight, she looks healthier but guys and girls see things differently. I do think she's trying to get a little down in weight which is why she posted the herbal tea but it's not like she's anywhere near fat she's probably 120 pounds. As for the friends thing I think some people forget her age, she is 23 most of the other women are full adults she's the same age as me and I still consider myself a kid in some ways. It's tough to have the spotlight on you everyday and not have a regular life. Especially her who came up at 21 and literally worked her ass off for 2 years doing everything and anything for the company. She does every meet and greet, houseshow, ppv, total divas, tough enough , movies etc. Maybe it's her who actually requested sometime away from the spotlight. At some point it's certainly plausible she just needed a breather. One thing I find extremely interesting is at her wizard world's she keeps saying if she were to do something else it would be away from the cameras and helping animals. Maybe she's tired of the spotlight?


Oh yeah i know there as some people that come in here just to troll, no doubt (iv'e seen it myself. ) but i hope most people can realize i'm not one of them. The only time i'll ever say anything negative is if i'm genuinely concerned or confused about something she's done.

Another thing, Although iv'e mentioned her weight there's no way i think she's fat, not at all. ( Just wanted to state that, There's no way i'd try and bodyshame anyone ) If she's happy then that's up to her, just something i'd noticed and no doubt management would have to. If it was me i'd be more into my fitness but again that's her choice. I just brought it up cos it's starting to get very noticeable. 

No doubt she's worked her ass off since she's been called up but i still think she's very disinterested at the moment and it's really showing... Maybe she does wanna leave to pursue other things... who knows.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Oh yeah i know there as some people that come in here just to troll, no doubt (iv'e seen it myself. ) but i hope most people can realize i'm not one of them. The only time i'll ever say anything negative is if i'm genuinely concerned or confused about something she's done.
> 
> Another thing, Although iv'e mentioned her weight there's no way i think she's fat, not at all. ( Just wanted to state that, There's no way i'd try and bodyshame anyone ) If she's happy then that's up to her, just something i'd noticed and no doubt management would have to. If it was me i'd be more into my fitness but again that's her choice. I just brought it up cos it's starting to get very noticeable.
> 
> No doubt she's worked her ass off since she's been called up but i still think she's very disinterested at the moment and it's really showing... Maybe she does wanna leave to pursue other things... who knows.


I don't necessary think she wants to leave at all, I just think she wants a break and a chance to be a kid. She only gets that chance on Wednesdays and thursdays, which has to be tough for her. Her disinterest likely stems from her treatment lately. Imagine working your ass off for 2 years, doing everything asked of you and then not getting any credit at all for the so called women's revolution. I wish WCW was still around, now a days talents are stuck with one company that could do whatever they want to you because they know you can't jump ship.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> And she does take care of her body you can see that but again haters will hate and dont say your not hating. Compare to others really? They all got different shapes and looks.


OK, compare how she was looking last year and how she looks right now, you can't see the difference. And I'm not hating her body, I'm just saying that she should more worried about that.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> OK, compare how she was looking last year and how she looks right now, you can't see the difference. And I'm not hating her body, I'm just saying that she should more worried about that.


An how do you know she don't care again there nothing wrong with hiw she looks. Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> An how do you know she don't care again there nothing wrong with hiw she looks. Let's agree to disagree.


I'm not trying to say that she doesn't care, she probably is aware that she gained weight, but she isn't putting effort in her body. And again she still looks good, but I care more about what she does in the ring BTW.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I don't think it matters if she has put on a bit of weight at all she still looks hot as fuck and it's not affecting her in ring performance as that Emma match was real good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just curious but who do y'all want to see Paige feud or what do you want her next move to be? When I said move not an actual wrestling move but move as in what's next?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No more matches at Main Event, she made her return at Smackdown.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I want Paige out, do movies I don't care but fuc$ this company. I'm done


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If anyone thinks anything is happening with Paige in the next 8 months you're deluding yourself. Really you are, sad as it is.

Also if anyone thinks Paige is going to come out of 8 months with no character development or strong booking in a good positions, again you are deluding yourself.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I prefer Paige with the extra weight as well. When she first hit the MR 2 yrs ago, her legs were pretty skinny. From approx WM31 on, she's been looking better IMO. She's pretty much NEVER had abs like AJ Lee or some of the others. In fact, if you go back to her matches and such from BEFORE she arrived at FCW/NXT in 2012, you will see that her abs have kind of always looked like this. In 2011, she even joked online that she could look better in the "abs dept." Paige does NOT look like a "cookie cutter" Diva in her words, and honestly I think that's part of the appeal! She is NOT your typical playboy/lingerie type model (even though I definitely think she's pretty enough)! She loves being a part of the Freaks and Geeks/non-traditional "wrestlers" and I'm very glad that WWE is going AWAY from this typical Barbie crap!

She prides herself on being a humble,"regular chick." Hell, she isn't really sure why the male fans even notice/are interested in her or why fans like her and want her autograph. She has referred to herself as a “girl next door, relatable, quirky, weird, crazy chick.” And as far as autographs go, she's just "this little girl, from a little town, in like the middle of England nowhere," she's "really weird," and "like a nobody." If she tries to have the playboy/lingerie physique, that will kind of go against her "regular chick" appeal for her fans. I bet a ton of young girls who are not happy with their bodies relate to Paige quite a bit and realize that they don't have to be fitness models in order to be comfortable with their bodies...like that girl that got over her eating disorder! Thus the "be yourself" message.


----------



## legobro32 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I for one was always meh about Paige, but I met her over the wrestlemania weekend signings and let me say she has a HUGE fanbase. I honestly feel she could be a VIP. She was really nice and down to earth, in fact she even leaned over the table and posed with you, while many WWE "superstars" just sit at the table. She interacts and it made me a fan. Physically she looked great in person, and gave off the down to earth chick vibe instead of a "superstar" so thumbs up for Paige!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Considering how f'ed up the wrestling business really is, if she wants to go out to the bar on her 2-3 days off per week with some friends/roommates then why the hell not? Sure she might put on a few pounds that she could lose later, but she knows that life is short and at least "let's loose" responsibly.

I think the disinterest rumors are really just disappointment! She's not implying that she NEEDS to be champ or appear on EVERY PPV (even though I'm sure ANY Diva would love that). She just wants to know what is going on with her character/booking. Is that really so much to ask?! She doesn't know if her gimmick is going to change or not, if she's face or heel, or even if/when she's going to be used on TV? How is anyone supposed to function in their daily jobs with these kinds of unknowns?! 

As far as the being "bored" at the HOF this year, we all know how Paige is very "animated" and can be kind of hyper sometimes. Well sitting still and staying focused on something for 3 1/2 to 4 HRs is rough for anyone! Plus she was out late that Fridat night before with mum and Joey Ryan at a karaoke bar AND had to be at an autograph signing starting at 8AM to 10AM Saturday morning, but it probably took WAY longer after she went through the line in order to meet EVERY fan!

I believe the whole "away from the cameras" thing is simply that she has been around cameras her entire life in her family's WAW promotion. This is one of the reasons why she didn't want to do Total Divas at first. Honestly, now that she has filmed approx 4 different sessions of Total Divas, I think she might be getting a bit burned out from them always following her around and basically infringing on what little down time she actually has. She would be MUCH better off appearing as a secondary character on the show that appears intermittently instead of in almost every episode.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> If anyone thinks anything is happening with Paige in the next 8 months you're deluding yourself. Really you are, sad as it is.
> 
> Also if anyone thinks Paige is going to come out of 8 months with no character development or strong booking in a good positions, again you are deluding yourself.


I'm done watching I only came back to wrestling because Paige made me a fan again. I won't sit back and watch this crap any longer, I'll continue to support her and watch total divas and whatever movies she does but I'm done with the wrestling. All of it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








<<<<<<<








From one logo to another!!!!!


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I was going to say something optimistic but, people are going to call me a troll.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Came here looking for hott Paige pics and see people just bitching


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Reddit User [MENTION=421890]Lukeazade11134. 

For any of you that browse r/SquaredCircle and saw the thread I posted about Paige losing clean to Emma in about 3-5 minutes. I deleted it. That was a fucking mess. The userbase refuses to accept that Paige losing this much is a bad thing. They constantly just throw the "She's young. She'll be fine." argument at you. 

The fact that "Paige will be fine, Emma needs to seem like a credible threat to becky." was the top comment in the thread tells you all you need to know about that places viewpoint. They see Paige putting over everyone as opening more spots for their faves and nothing else. They don't care that if this continues Paige won't be able to maintain how over she is at the moment.

I am pissed off first off all at WWE for having Paige lose clean in that time frame in the first place and secondly because so much of the ICW has it completely backwards. 

WWE only protects the newest.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Lukeazade said:


> Reddit User [MENTION=421890]Lukeazade11134.
> 
> For any of you that browse r/SquaredCircle and saw the thread I posted about Paige losing clean to Emma in about 3-5 minutes. I deleted it. That was a fucking mess. The userbase refuses to accept that Paige losing this much is a bad thing. They constantly just throw the "She's young. She'll be fine." argument at you.
> 
> ...


Hey Luke, good to see another friendly face here. Up there with Tony as the best guy's on reddit and twitter.

Yeah, funny how any rational argument for how bad this booking is get's thrown away with "but she's only 23. Stop being impatient and wait your turn." Paige hasn't won a feud since July 2014. Every feud she's been in has been to put the other person over, 2 of them aren't even around anymore, the other 2 aren't close to being over. Now they are cutting out the middle man and just having her constantly put people over (1 WIN ON AMERICAN TELEVISED SHOW THIS YEAR)

People are happy saying what they have now is fantastic, even if it isn't. The division has 3 strong stars, 1 not over, 1 seemingly actually injured again, and the last 1 being the most over getting the least attention. These 3 will be the focal point all year, and I don't care how good they are, if you are the focus of an entire division for a year and a half, it's gonna get stale. Hell, the same thing can be and is said about Paige. Only reason why people don't speak out is because it's fine right now, and there the Internets favorites, so fuck everyone else (except for maybe 2 weeks of "yay Emma, Yay Nattie" when a feud starts, only to forget them or not care about them when it's through).

The fact that Paige at 23 and at her overness is being used as enhancement talent is fucking ridiculous. Could she not win 1 feud every once in a while? While she's not in a feud, can she not at least be protected? Bare minimum, can she AT LEAST HAVE A CLEAR CHARACTER. Jesus christ.

The fact that people don't see this as a problem is more baffling to me than the actual booking itself.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hey Emma. Paige really thinks your cheesecakes taste like ass!!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't blame her about being disinterested at all. Why would you care for this pathetic creative when everything you do is paid dust and politic is all about matter. WWE don't deserve her at this point. Too bad this business only have one relevance company and you have no choice if you don't like them. If TNA Knockout have good as sharp as in 2007-2011 I would want her to jump ship to TNA. If Paige leaves I swear I'll never back to watch this garbage again. I feel bad at this point to ever defend this garbage company from the haters. They were right all along.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If I were Paige i would just start going Off-Script in my matches. And say fuck it im doing what i want.
And just start flat out refusing the lose matches.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> If I were Paige i would just start going Off-Script in my matches. And say fuck it im doing what i want.
> And just start flat out refusing the lose matches.


Yeah that will just put her in the dog house and make things worse for her. BTW, they call that going into business for yourself in the wresting business, and it's looked down upon. It would probably earn her the ire of his peers too.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If I were Paige i would just start going Off-Script in my matches. And say fuck it im doing what i want.
> And just start flat out refusing the lose matches.


Yes, because being unprofessional really helps.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe you guys are right. Im the type of person that lets things really get to me easily.
And when people are angry/frustrated. They arent in the right frame of mind.

Emotion overriding logic and reason.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Smile...


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Some new pics.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

More pics from last night.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/14/wwe-total-divas-bikini-photos/


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice...


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So she's not on the euro tour then ? I'm guessing by the pics their filming total divas... Anyone know if she's traveling over later in the week ? Bit strange if she's not on the london show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> So she's not on the euro tour then ? I'm guessing by the pics their filming total divas... Anyone know if she's traveling over later in the week ? Bit strange if she's not on the london show.


She's on the tour her side of it doesn't start until monday


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She's on the tour her side of it doesn't start until monday


Oh good. (Y) i thought they'd completely screwed her over and not put her on it for a minute there.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Those beach pics though.....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Emma vs Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige vs asuka in july. Damn Japan is lucky


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> If I were Paige i would just start going Off-Script in my matches. And say fuck it im doing what i want.
> And just start flat out refusing the lose matches.


lol she'd get sent to the dog house and given a burping gimmick who jobs to Rosa mendez if she did that.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Win or lose (wish more wins) least she was on smackdown!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is the first time I've seen this section. Good lord, why does this exist? It's creepy as hell...hundreds of pages dedicated to one Diva and multiple threads? Just....why.....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Win or lose (wish more wins) least she was on smackdown!


Nah that's not good. It's a sad day and a say we know she's nothing when just being on TV is a good thing


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Recent tweet by Paige:
PAIGE ‏@RealPaigeWWE 9h hours ago
Uber driver just asked if I was a porn star.

:lol


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Recent tweet by Paige:
> PAIGE ‏@RealPaigeWWE 9h hours ago
> Uber driver just asked if I was a porn star.
> 
> :lol


LOL, Don't we wish.:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



nWoWolfpac98 said:


> This is the first time I've seen this section. Good lord, why does this exist? It's creepy as hell...hundreds of pages dedicated to one Diva and multiple threads? Just....why.....


It's called megathread for a reason.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Recent tweet by Paige:
> PAIGE ‏@RealPaigeWWE 9h hours ago
> Uber driver just asked if I was a porn star.
> 
> :lol


Well she was part of the submission sorority.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Recent tweet by Paige:
> PAIGE ‏@RealPaigeWWE 9h hours ago
> Uber driver just asked if I was a porn star.
> 
> :lol


Paige could easily be a porn star but she is a wrestler


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> DanTheMan_89 said:
> 
> 
> > Recent tweet by Paige:
> ...


That is not compliment.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige on Hot Topics Hot Minute.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR9gamB3PCo


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Stop teasing!!!


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Happy Saturday.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Happy Saturday.


I like you when you are not trolling


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I like you when you are not trolling


Thank you, but I'm not a troll.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721409620355465216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721414876246208512
Paige is not happy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

We are not worthy


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She really looks stunning. Wonder when the full shoot releases.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Holy *S*ugar *H*oney *I*ced *T*ea


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God was good today (and I don't even believe in him)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That Paige shoot OMG she seriously could make it big in the modelling world with her look


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is devils food cake and angels food cake all wrapped into one!!!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

For any uk fans on here (that aren't on twitter) paige just said her and charlotte are gonna be on this morning tomorrow, first time iv'e heard of any wrestlers being invited on. Should be good.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige does pretty good on her media appearances. 

I hope she's featured prominently tomorrow. I'm not going to pretend to be a huge Paige fan but she deserves better than what she's gotten over the past few months.

Nice pictures.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


The caption on this picture from Friday night was "Saying goodbye to our BFF for the next 3 weeks."

I think we are all pretty aware right now that the WWE European Tour is going on, but that can't possibly last 3.5 weeks can it?

What else do you guys think Paige has scheduled to take care of? Probably some more Total Divas and Swerved, but what about some of that voice work for her animated projects coming up? Maybe she was able to take a week's vacation to spend with her family in the UK?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> For any uk fans on here (that aren't on twitter) paige just said her and charlotte are gonna be on this morning tomorrow, first time *iv'e heard of any wrestlers being invited on*. Should be good.


It's pretty stupid how they always use her for media appearances but don't push her it would be like putting Sandow on.

I remember the Hulkster being on This Morning also The Miz was on daybreak before and Finn Balor was on some BBC show promoting NXT Takeover London.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> It's pretty stupid how they always use her for media appearances but don't push her it would be like putting Sandow on.
> 
> I remember the Hulkster being on This Morning also The Miz was on daybreak before and Finn Balor was on some BBC show promoting NXT Takeover London.


Oh really ? Iv'e never known of any wrestler being on a chatshow over here... I remember once on daybreak they did a little package video of behind the scenes of summerslam which was pretty random haha. 

Yeah it's pretty stupid how they put her on for media appearances when she's not even in the title picture... What's she meant to say in the interview ? "oh well i'm currently doing nothing, not in the title picture. Just pretty much taking it in turns to go on main event " :grin2: It's so stupid.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I think the company knows how much of a money maker she is and these outside venues keep asking for paige over the others because of her marketability and ability to attract viewers to their shows because of her personality and looks. The problem is someone backstage doesn't want her to outshadow the new girls in any capacity for whatever reason. Everybody is so quick to say Vince but I'm under the impression he views Paige better than most considering he's getting the final decision in these media things and always choosing paige. My guess is its hhh trying to get his nxt craze thing over and trying to appease his best friend ric. I firmly believe that hhh now has full control of that division now and it's harming paige.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige once again got the biggest pop at today's house show even above aj styles. This is not a girl who should be jobbing to Naomi and emma... disgraceful.


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> It's pretty stupid how they always use her for media appearances but don't push her it would be like putting Sandow on.


I agree.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

She probably is losing tomorrow, so try to don't get pissed.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Please WWE dont be shady with Paige this week.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I think the company knows how much of a money maker she is and these outside venues keep asking for paige over the others because of her marketability and ability to attract viewers to their shows because of her personality and looks. The problem is someone backstage doesn't want her to outshadow the new girls in any capacity for whatever reason. Everybody is so quick to say Vince but I'm under the impression he views Paige better than most considering he's getting the final decision in these media things and always choosing paige. My guess is its hhh trying to get his nxt craze thing over and trying to appease his best friend ric. I firmly believe that hhh now has full control of that division now and it's harming paige.


Of course it's HHH so he can get credit for this so called revolution. Remember when he tried to get credit and stole spotlight from Paige when she won first ever NXT champion when he probably did nothing to her. 

Paige keeps jobbing is doing on purpose to kill her popularity. He probably afraid she would outshine his golden girls so buried her is best way to avoid. No other logical reason right now. Plus this is same guy who kill RVD or Booker T or Orton momentum.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Oh really ? Iv'e never known of any wrestler being on a chatshow over here... I remember once on daybreak they did a little package video of behind the scenes of summerslam which was pretty random haha.
> 
> Yeah it's pretty stupid how they put her on for media appearances when she's not even in the title picture... What's she meant to say in the interview ? "oh well i'm currently doing nothing, not in the title picture. Just pretty much taking it in turns to go on main event " :grin2: It's so stupid.


I remember them having Kurt Angle on Saturday morning TV, something like SMTV live I think...although I guess it isn't really a chat show...

Agree about the media appearances. At this point, I honestly just wish they took her off TV until they're ready to actually do something with her. There's really no point in building someone up and then jobbing them to slightly assist new stars because yes, while you're maybe giving someone else a helping hand...you've then just wasted the already established star you've invested time and money in, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just watched Paige and Charlotte on this morning they were great the interviewers obviously didn't know a lot about wrestling. Paige really wants that women's title she kept playfully wanting it off Charlotte


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Just watched Paige and Charlotte on this morning they were great the interviewers obviously didn't know a lot about wrestling. Paige really wants that women's title she kept playfully wanting it off Charlotte


Awwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



lita hardy said:


>


So Paige used to love watching Coronation Street. :bow


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Awesome pop for Paige and it wasn't edited this time.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And she wasn't the pinfall victim since her team won! I'll take what I can get.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Now lets see whats in store for her on Smackdown.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In 1 week paige gained momentum. It's really simple booking. Of course things will change once she leaves England but this goes to show that they can book someone well when not in the title scene if they actually tried. Next week paige is off from tapings I presume to get a much needed vacation with her family in norwich. Happy for her.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> In 1 week paige gained momentum. It's really simple booking. Of course things will change once she leaves England but this goes to show that they can book someone well when not in the title scene if they actually tried. Next week paige is off from tapings I presume to get a much needed vacation with her family in norwich. Happy for her.


As much as the booking has really crapped on Paige since the Divas Revolution storyline started last summer, and even before that during the endless Bellas feud for most of 2015, someone seems to make sure that she wins on the bigger stages. 

For example, Paige is 2-0 at WM and 2-0 at SummerSlam so far. And when it comes to her home country, she won that Divas Battle Royal last year before leaving to film Santa's Little Helper and she also just won both matches this week on RAW and SD (where she's hardly been on TV since the New Year).

It may not be much, but these are the PPVs and memorable moments that fans will think of!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> As much as the booking has really crapped on Paige since the Divas Revolution storyline started last summer, and even before that during the endless Bellas feud for most of 2015, someone seems to make sure that she wins on the bigger stages.
> 
> For example, Paige is 2-0 at WM and 2-0 at SummerSlam so far. And when it comes to her home country, she won that Divas Battle Royal last year before leaving to film Santa's Little Helper and she also just won both matches this week on RAW and SD (where she's hardly been on TV since the New Year).
> 
> It may not be much, but these are the PPVs and memorable moments that fans will think of!


You give WWE too much credit. A lot of fans do it; take a little thing and think WWE are building something for someone (like Paige this week, some may think it's building to something when it won't. Or Natalya, that she'll sustain a constant push in and around the title with this feud when she won't) 

This isn't WWE giving us big moments to remember as fans of Paige. This is WWE just booking shit: she's 2-0 at Summerslam and Mania by pure coincidence, it's no surprise she's only got 1 actual victory herself in those 2 PPV's (as in she got the winning fall). This week, Nattie needed to beat Charlotte Paige just happened to be on her team to get a crowd reaction, and Paige was also lucky enough to be on the side of the tour without major women stars so she could win an inconsequential match on Smackdown (Rather than lose to someone WWE view as more important as a wrestling asset) 

Let's not give WWE credit for things they do not intend, they don't deserve that. 

And as I've stated before, as a part of my own mind, if this is just us being happy for these things, I'm not going to be happy getting scraps and treating it as brilliant. Lets not celebrate her just getting on the shows, or being on the winning side SOME PPV's because we can't be happy about her lack of a push. Instead let's get pissed that's she's not getting pushed, call these scraps unsatisfactory, and maybe let out displeasure be heard, rather than accept trash.

Happy she won this week, won't be on TV next week, likely lose the week after because that's how the booking is weighed. Lets hope we all get mad enough soon to get started on collectively showing a huge middle finger to WWE over this shit.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> You give WWE too much credit. A lot of fans do it; take a little thing and think WWE are building something for someone (like Paige this week, some may think it's building to something when it won't. Or Natalya, that she'll sustain a constant push in and around the title with this feud when she won't)
> 
> This isn't WWE giving us big moments to remember as fans of Paige. This is WWE just booking shit: she's 2-0 at Summerslam and Mania by pure coincidence, it's no surprise she's only got 1 actual victory herself in those 2 PPV's (as in she got the winning fall). This week, Nattie needed to beat Charlotte Paige just happened to be on her team to get a crowd reaction, and Paige was also lucky enough to be on the side of the tour without major women stars so she could win an inconsequential match on Smackdown (Rather than lose to someone WWE view as more important as a wrestling asset)
> 
> ...


In regards to Paige's record at the 2 big PPVs, the only win she's gotten herself was her first Summerslam when she beat AJ for the title.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and Beckys hot ass pinky shake!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Somebody miss the blue hair?


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I hope we see Paige on Total Bellas at times


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



dmbgame said:


> I hope we see Paige on Total Bellas at times


Why? she's still going to be on total divas.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I would rather see Paige on raw/smackdown!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Congrats on over 400 pages so far!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Bit off topic but anyone that wants to get paige to the semi finals, click here. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...omen-2010s-quarter-finals-6.html#post59248553

Anyway here's some pics. Probably been posted already but whatever. :grin2: EDIT I think she looks really lovely in this first pic, nice to see her wearing some small heels too.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

now,with the hair color,she looks like a member of the addams family..and i love that!:grin2:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

For the first time in 3 years Paige is finally getting 10 days off and a vacation home. Good for her she's earned it.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige has tweeted shes in Norwich so shes not going back to the states like everyone else. She deserves this time off these past 2 years on the main roster she has worked her butt off


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

i love those pics


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Bit off topic but anyone that wants to get paige to the semi finals, click here.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...omen-2010s-quarter-finals-6.html#post59248553


Didn't realize the polls have closed already, otherwise I would've voted for Paige. Looking at the results though, my vote wouldn't have mattered anyway, since Becky was rolling away with the win in that round.

It's crazy how many people have either become sour on Paige because of her TV time last year, or been so enamored with the NXT ladies that they're the hottest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Didn't realize the polls have closed already, otherwise I would've voted for Paige. Looking at the results though, my vote wouldn't have mattered anyway, since Becky was rolling away with the win in that round.
> 
> It's crazy how many people have either become sour on Paige because of her TV time last year, or been so enamored with the NXT ladies that they're the hottest thing since sliced bread.


Yeah i think paige got a bad pick being put against becky, hell even sasha is now really trailing behind her... who would have thought that. I think it's a mix of the two to be honest.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wf had recently become Becky mark city. Not sure where all the Sasha marks have gone, I know many paige marks have left this miserable site because they couldn't take the bs anymore. We still have this thread though which is relatively free from the trolls. Reddit is becoming a nice place for paige marks now if you guys want to join. Caffore has been saying to join twitter as well for lots of Paige fans and stuff. I'm not on that but I have joined reddit a while ago.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Wf had recently become Becky mark city. Not sure where all the Sasha marks have gone, I know many paige marks have left this miserable site because they couldn't take the bs anymore. We still have this thread though which is relatively free from the trolls. Reddit is becoming a nice place for paige marks now if you guys want to join. Caffore has been saying to join twitter as well for lots of Paige fans and stuff. I'm not on that but I have joined reddit a while ago.


Speaking of Reddit, if people like Becky it's not only because she is a good wrestler, is because she hasn't win anything yet and they see her as their "waifu".


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Speaking of Reddit, if people like Becky it's not only because she is a good wrestler, is because she hasn't win anything yet and they see her as their "waifu".


Waifu is one of the stupidest words on reddit lol


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Waifu is one of the stupidest words on reddit lol


I know, but people on SC are using that word so much just for the comments that some female wrestlers get.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Wf had recently become Becky mark city. Not sure where all the Sasha marks have gone, *I know many paige marks have left this miserable site because they couldn't take the bs anymore.* We still have this thread though which is relatively free from the trolls. Reddit is becoming a nice place for paige marks now if you guys want to join. Caffore has been saying to join twitter as well for lots of Paige fans and stuff. I'm not on that but I have joined reddit a while ago.


:lol if this thread never exist I'd be one of them too. I almost not going to WWE forum anymore.


Also unbelievable how insanely grown for Becky Lynch fan base. Around this time last year I'd say she arguably had less fans than Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love Paige I'm glad she got time off she deserves it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I know this is the Paige mark thread, and of course I am a massive one, but boy am I happy for Becky being so over.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here's the link to a Paige carpet Q&A from Spain the other day. She's quite funny & sweet as usual.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz24UbuT_1Q


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

did you noticed she has a tic..she always caresses her hair..

but yes,her first quality is her humor.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Here's the link to a Paige carpet Q&A from Spain the other day. She's quite funny & sweet as usual.






Fixed


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

i'm trying to watch each page of the topic but..hey 402 pages!!!!!!!!!

even if i'm a total fan it's hard!:grin2:


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is it me or has Total Divas ruined her looks ? She looks like she has tons of makeup these days, she looked way more natural and hotter when she debuted


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige made an appearance on the Edge & Christian Show.

https://streamable.com/25xq


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> Is it me or has Total Divas ruined her looks ? She looks like she has tons of makeup these days, she looked way more natural and hotter when she debuted


I wouldn't say ruined her looks but I don't like how she wears all that make up.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

what's wrong with her makeup? she has too much face powder? her skin is too pale?..

even if i don't like girls with too much makeup i don't think that plays against her.she's still cute


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Paige made an appearance on the Edge & Christian Show.
> 
> https://streamable.com/25xq


She's so perfect


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paiges heavenly hamburger buns!!!^^^^


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

she wore this red french beret in Paris (alicia fox too) that's a proof of good taste..:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paiges heavenly hamburger buns!!!^^^^


Lol Never change


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^No worries!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*








with her niece


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just perfect.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So whats up with Paige these days? Is she still wrestling lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> So whats up with Paige these days? Is she still wrestling lol.


Hotter than ever, booked like shit but still highly entertaining when on.now on vacation for 2 weeks with her family. Where you been?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Real life kicking my ass lol. Paige still hot? Thats setting to know lol. I heard she faced Emma at wm. Booked like shit? Nothings changed then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Hotter than ever, booked like shit but still highly entertaining when on.now on vacation for 2 weeks with her family. Where you been?


Hotter than ever? I love Paige, but I disagree lol, NXT Paige until Mania 31 was her hottest


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Miss see her on tv.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









I do to. But seeing how happy/relaxed and content shes been whilst
spending time with her fam makes me feel awesome inside.

She really really needed this.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ Hopefully she'll have a storyline when she returns.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No kidding.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^ When she returns it'll happen.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Notice paiges thread on her photo shoot as over 100 replies haha. Even when she's not currently active. She is still the most popular diva period.

Eta: I miss Paige  lol. Hopefully she doesn't end up leaving. Shes got to much damn potential.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Man I'd much rather she stay at home than go back to that mess. They put a new lick of paint on the same old division and everyone is clamoring about how good it is...it's not very good.

Paige seems so much happier not being a part of it all, she's going to get nothing on WWE TV for a very long time at least now she can't be made to look bad. Even if she got a story (which she won't) would she really be pushed and would it really be good? Nah. More than anything this 3 weeks have shown to me I want her out more than ever. Fuck WWE, I'mean way happier ignoring it and I'mean way happier for my favourite not being in that catastrofuck


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Quite honestly I know Becky and Sasha are iwc darlings atm. But what have they done? This aint Paige is bettter. Just saying. Guess more nxt divas be elevated. Be old news. Best for Paige to stay away. She is still so popular and huge. Makes no sense why they are not using her. But I guess Dd is pretty uninspired atm


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/rampaiger_93/status/727091667380129792


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Man I'd much rather she stay at home than go back to that mess. They put a new lick of paint on the same old division and everyone is clamoring about how good it is...it's not very good.
> 
> Paige seems so much happier not being a part of it all, she's going to get nothing on WWE TV for a very long time at least now she can't be made to look bad. Even if she got a story (which she won't) would she really be pushed and would it really be good? Nah. More than anything this 3 weeks have shown to me I want her out more than ever. Fuck WWE, I'mean way happier ignoring it and I'mean way happier for my favourite not being in that catastrofuck



And seeing how happy she is back home, being a Norwich girl again, I really hope that she could stay longer since there are no inmediate plans for her, but I know she has to be back in the road soon.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She'll return when they have something for her. Wwe like money, and they know shes money . She has a massive fan base. But shes enjoying her break. Must be lethargic. Mentally too.


----------



## no way 233 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Any idea when she is do back.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

no way 233 said:


> Any idea when she is do back.


Few weeks last I heard.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



no way 233 said:


> Any idea when she is do back.


Next week, she's scheduled for a comic con as well. Happy she finally got a nice vacation though, we'll deserved.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> She'll return when they have something for her. Wwe like money, and they know shes money . She has a massive fan base. But shes enjoying her break. Must be lethargic. Mentally too.


She'll return next week with no plan and shitty booking. Trust me


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Caffore said:


> She'll return next week with no plan and shitty booking. Trust me


Nothings changed since I was last here then lol. If she returns hopefully as heel. Thats who she truley is.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Slow week...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im just waiting till Paige returns to Wwe . Piut her on commentary or something. She probably won't get a Wc shot in a while.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Kind of a dull time for us Paige fans. They say in life theres a balance.
Weve been experiencing the bad now..So i guess some good is coming????


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

There's no such Balance in wwe. Read Ryback s post to see what I mean http://thebigguyryback22.tumblr.com/post/143803724226/feed-me-more

Kinda sounds like whats happening with Paige right now. Paige actually liked the tweet linked to it as well...says a lot. Especially when mixed with her own statements about her character. 

Don't expect any good to come with her return you're just setting yourself up to be disappointed. My advice, stop watching and just follow anything Paige related that's not her crippling underuse and destruction of reputation. It did wonders for my well being, I've never felt better.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://i.imgur.com/s0UEhUA.webm


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> There's no such Balance in wwe. Read Ryback s post to see what I mean http://thebigguyryback22.tumblr.com/post/143803724226/feed-me-more
> 
> Kinda sounds like whats happening with Paige right now. Paige actually liked the tweet linked to it as well...says a lot. Especially when mixed with her own statements about her character.
> 
> Don't expect any good to come with her return you're just setting yourself up to be disappointed. My advice, stop watching and just follow anything Paige related that's not her crippling underuse and destruction of reputation. It did wonders for my well being, I've never felt better.


i dont see many comparisons between ryback and paige though


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige won the dt.on her first night. I hear Vince is high up.on.her. So its frustrating. But its the era were in. Paige maybe just an enhancement talent from now on. Hopefully she gets a title shot one day.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



domotime2 said:


> i dont see many comparisons between ryback and paige though


Being asked to go out and lose until that very job leads you to getting less money, less reputation, a lack of development and eventually fired. Not whole hog with Paige yet but one can say she's lost her reputation and her development has ended.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paiges development has ended. But she's not the only one. With the nxt divas coming through shes lost headway with the tptb. The fact she still gets massive pops at house shows. Has a unique look. Big fanbase. Call me an optimist. But I read Vince likes Paige lol. Im not saying the nxt girls well.fail. but give it 6 months or so maybe a year. If Paige hangs in their. The novelty well wear off with Becky and co. Wwe lose interest fast. I mean.Sasha is being under utilized. Thing is prob got nothing for Paige. Its not her fault. Its just a combination of shit booking. And no structure at all. I mean.a tag team divas division could work. It just seems if your not.in the Wc scene. Your just floating around from one meaninglessness match to the next.

Now whether or not pooor booking. Being booked to job. Therefore diminished rep. Relates to Paige. Sort of. Just not on the Same lvl yet. Who knows if Eventually Becky and co well.fall into the same trap soon. Seems Charlotte daddy is Ric Flair. So shes safe.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wanted to say something but, I'm a troll for that.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Another pic from her break.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige goes star wars!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Another pic from her break.


That ass tho


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Being asked to go out and lose until that very job leads you to getting less money, less reputation, a lack of development and eventually fired. Not whole hog with Paige yet but one can say she's lost her reputation and her development has ended.


well according to the biggest paige fan on this forum, Paige is the most popular diva on the roster, so i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> well according to the biggest paige fan on this forum, Paige is the most popular diva on the roster, so i wouldn't worry about it


Islefan? She he? Sorry forgot lol. Is alright. Just Passionate. A lot of marks particularly Diva marks. Think.Theirs are the most popular. Although Paige does have a massive fanbase. And I hear Vince is high up on her. So shell be sweet! Lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I get where Ryback is coming from, but every single person is not as valuable as each other. That's bollocks.

For example, Paige despite losing so many matches, I'd bet is more valuable than most divas and gets a bigger paycheck. Wins and losses aren't the only determining factor in who earns more. A lot of variables go into it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She also has a lot of endorsements. In any case I agree not Much comparisons. That and her age. She's very young. I know some say that doesent matter. But I think from.a long term aspect. Being 23. Is a positive.


----------



## HateaHeel (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm just going to leave the prediction here of Paige is on her way out. I don't think she cares about the WWE anymore and why should she? Amount of times she's gone to bat with ideas for the division to only be shot down time and time again.

If the choice comes up for her to either do the modelling gig or wrestling then I don't think the McMahons have any hope of keeping her on board.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HateaHeel said:


> I'm just going to leave the prediction here of Paige is on her way out. I don't think she cares about the WWE anymore and why should she? Amount of times she's gone to bat with ideas for the division to only be shot down time and time again.
> 
> If the choice comes up for her to either do the modelling gig or wrestling then I don't think the McMahons have any hope of keeping her on board.



Yeah I agree..I think Paige stopped caring. I see her leaving soon. She may stick around. Prob few years down the track. Give her allt of money to do a special one off ppv.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Leaving the company after two years in the main roster? That's very lame.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

How has she stopped caring?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CM PUKE said:


> I hope she botches a move near the ropes like the skinny enzo and breaks her neck


WOW really?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



CM PUKE said:


> Yes its the only way a unloved wrestler will leave wwe cause booing them or chanting you cant wrestle wont do anything


Well she dont get booed and she CAN wrestle.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol.Cm Puke is a troll. Been getting rises out of ppl in several threads. Dont take the bait. As said Paige is much loved by the crowd. When she is on maybe the must over diva on the MR. I guess Cm Puke (great name btw). Likes his women big. Gross lol.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



domotime2 said:


> well according to the biggest paige fan on this forum, Paige is the most popular diva on the roster, so i wouldn't worry about it


In terms of fan base and merch sales she is. But WWE don't see any of the women as making enough to care, so they'll just push whoever.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Leaving the company after two years in the main roster? That's very lame.


No use sticking around when nothings going to come your way.

I doubt she will leave like


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just her attitude suggests she doesent care. Or lost focus. Shes young. Shes still a top diva. So unless she feels she can mk more money elsewhere. I.dont think.she well leave anytime soon. She said she wants to be a future hof. Well.see.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Of course shes lost interest or at least bored. Shes been around wrestling LITERALLY her entire life and on top of that has done everything a woman can in the biz at this point in time. She and AJ Lee were the true faces of change of the women division in WWE and in just 3-4 years shes a 3 time champ, is over as fuck with the fans.... and is being treated/booked like crap? I don't blame the chick if shes gotten bored, lost interest or doesn't care anymore and wants to do something else. In the 3-4 years shes been there shes already made herself a Hall Of Fame career at twenty-fucking-three years old. To not give Paige her props and respect is stupid, I get people not liking her but to not acknowledge her accomplishments is just fucking retarded.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Bae has been eating her booty'os.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If she get same booking when she comeback I don't mind she leaving at all. Too good for that. And I will finally stop follow everything about WWE completely. Right now I don't even bother to look up at their YouTube vid let alone watching their show and don't talk about wrestling on internet anymore. Her existence is last tied between me and WWE. Football, anime and music are much better industry to follow at first place so I will focus on those instead after outside life.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's staying in England longer than expected, she's making an appearance for her families company tomorrow apparently for all my England friends on here, go meet her! Wonder if she will be able to make her scheduled wizard world saturday? I guess she doesn't have much of a choice but she's going to be cutting it short since a flight from Norwich to minne is around 12 hours??


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige staying in England longer that doesnt look good for her wanting to go back shes got to comfortable at home wouldnt surprise me if she decides to leave what has she got to go back for shitty booking. Theres no way shes gonna be in the spotlight with Charlotte hogging it and then Sasha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paiges scheduled break/vacation was decided over 6 months ago before her crappy booking( her father mentioned it on social media). This break was something she and the WWE had planned for quite a while.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I went back to watch wrestling one month ago since the period with Triple H,rey mysterio and vickie guerrero (2009 if i remember well)..

i was a little bit lost but watched many things on youtube to recover my years of delay..and you know what? I have trouble finding a wrestler i really like ..but i've found one diva i really like because she's funny and has this particular style,it's Paige..the storyline with AJ was great (i watched all her appearances on total divas too)..

and now some people think her career is already over? i hope not..she started very quickly and became the champ against Aj,i think she was unripe and played all of the story with no backthought and just fun..now she has grown and start to understand how the WWE works,she becomes more responsible and i don't think she wants to quit or leave the WWE.
i just want to see her in many matches to conquer the champion title again..Charlotte and Nattie battle is not a good storyline,the bella twins seem compromise maybe it's a chance for Paige to do something great..
i just hope she will stay true,the same funny and anti diva i like. (sorry if i say silly things but it's my point of view as a amateur of wrestling,i'm not accustomed with all the intricacies of the world of wwe too)

as i can say i'll be a fan until she stop..and probably would stop watching wrestling matches if she's not in the WWE.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well that's why and I see smarks atm clamour over Becky, Sasha etc. Who I do like. But act like what they are doing has had a big influence. Paige winning the Dt on her first night. And her fued with Aj Lee really openedd the door for more respect towards women's wrestling. But everyone acts like it was because of the Divas Revolution lol. I agree Paige has had a Hof worthy career at 23. So based on how shes being booked and treated, not surprised if shes unmotivated.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Her time off may of been booked a while ago but really after being home so long and seeing how WWE runs I think she will have doubts on going back


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> She's staying in England longer than expected, she's making an appearance for her families company tomorrow apparently for all my England friends on here, go meet her! Wonder if she will be able to make her scheduled wizard world saturday? I guess she doesn't have much of a choice but she's going to be cutting it short since a flight from Norwich to minne is around 12 hours??


Early hours of Saturday from Heathrow apparently. She'lloris get there but yeah it's tight for her.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> No use sticking around when nothings going to come your way.
> 
> I doubt she will leave like


I don't think that she is leaving, but it would be really lame if that happen, mostly because her fans are expecting more from her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Early hours of Saturday from Heathrow apparently. She'lloris get there but yeah it's tight for her.


Yeah she posted that right after my statement lol. I think she decided to stay a couple of extra days, rather than return home to Orlando for a day.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I don't think that she is leaving, but it would be really lame if that happen, mostly because her fans are expecting more from her.


I don't either, but what fans are expecting I don't think they are going to get even if she stays, and I think most can see that anyway


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Leaving the company after two years in the main roster? That's very lame.


Sadly its a regular thing, they tend to last a few years compared to the guys who could last for 10... So sad!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

last one from Instagram..


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Addychu said:


> Sadly its a regular thing, they tend to last a few years compared to the guys who could last for 10... So sad!


Sadly it's the nature of the division, and even more sad, it doesn't seem to have changed much even with the "revolution" (or more accurately, new lick of paint)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> I don't either, but what fans are expecting I don't think they are going to get even if she stays, and I think most can see that anyway


Ok, if you think that she has nothing to do it the future just enjoy her TV time in TD.


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728640496252391425


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige had a career none of the current divas well.ever reach. So if it never gets better. Short Shelf life. She had a hof worthy career in two years imo. Thats pretty remarkable if you ask me. Usual case something shiny and new comes along. I guess when Alexa and co get elevated. Becky and co maybe where Paige is. Natural progression.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Pic doesn't show up.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Ok, if you think that she has nothing to do it the future just enjoy her TV time in TD.


Nah don'the watch that show, don'the care for it. Doesn't mean I should like current booking though


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Paige had a career none of the current divas well.ever reach. So if it never gets better. Short Shelf life. She had a hof worthy career in two years imo. Thats pretty remarkable if you ask me. Usual case something shiny and new comes along. I guess when Alexa and co get elevated. Becky and co maybe where Paige is. Natural progression.


you're probably right but if she wants to do more i just hope wwe will follow..the problem with women in wrestling is the fact that many of them quit to have a family life,and if they want to have children,they're not sure to have a place after that in the show..Men don't have this problem...and despite the fact they're training like men,their body is less strong to endure all the 
impacts of falls they do while wrestling..

in any case,i don't want to see her going out the ring,she has a great potential and huge fans,hope she will try something to shine again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Family Dinner


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I hope Paige enjoyed her vacation. Seems like she did. I like her carefree vibe.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


They all look nice but why isnt there a diva like Lita?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

good timing,she returns from holidays ...

remember,in 2015,the 18 May she returned during the match between Naomi and Nikki bella..

https://youtu.be/CZxoH_SbLKk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just cautious did Paige win her mania match? I have yet to see mania this year. I knoe shocking lol. Been busy.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

its really Paige or a photo montage?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Just cautious did Paige win her mania match? I have yet to see mania this year. I knoe shocking lol. Been busy.


Yep


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Yep


Ok cool. First big ppv she diddnt job out in awhile lol. Ill.watch on the Network at some point.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Ok cool. First big ppv she diddnt job out in awhile lol. Ill.watch on the Network at some point.


 Cool


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Vote paige for most attractive female of wf she is the reigning champ 2 years in a row.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


>


Gawd I miss her  haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Vote paige for most attractive female of wf she is the reigning champ 2 years in a row.


Where do you vote?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Where do you vote?


 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1973201-who-hottest-diva-wwe-2.html#post59654865


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Voted paige


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OH YES PAIGE ON RAW TONIGHT!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige returns tonight on Raw. Vs Charlotte! She'll prob job. Hopefully it's not clean.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Paige returns tonight on Raw. Vs Charlotte! She'll prob job. Hopefully it's not clean.


What if she loses clean?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PKKanza said:


> What if she loses clean?


Then wwll Status Quo resumes. Charlotte is the current champ. But they know popular Paige is. So im guessing maybe Nattie comes out. Dq finish.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> What if she loses clean?


Who cares if she loses clean cant win them all plus i see her winning they never said it was for the title.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is Paigge's house!!!! YES she won


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Psige won Clean


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige won a match

On RAW

against the Womens champ

roud :rusevyes


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige marks rejoice


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I'm sad that it got to this point that any win makes us happy. 

But I am super happy she won

Don't encourage WWE to think that throwing us a bone 1 every 6 months is enough though


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> I'm sad that it got to this point that any win makes us happy.
> 
> But I am super happy she won
> 
> Don't encourage WWE to think that throwing us a bone 1 every 6 months is enough though


Today was a great day, granted she loses tomorrow probably, but it's smack down which is basically treated like non canon now a days. She looked great out there today. Her momentum improved so much in just 1 week. I can't complain, compared to what we have gotten for a while.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah don't get the negativity. She just went over the champ lol. Can't ask for any better then that. Afrer Natayla shes kinda the #1 contender in my books. Better booking then what she was given. So compared to where she was. Ill take it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

God i hope they dont fuck her on main event or smackdown..Watch they will.
That being said..Im so happy now!!!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Any Paige fan should be happy with what they were given last night, especially after about five months of being booked like she was insignificant to the entire division. She got a win over the champion which puts her right back in the mix. Of course this could be just to set her up as the next face to lose to Charlotte before she loses the title to Sasha Banks around Summerslam time...but still.

Either way, really good match, crowd were obviously behind Paige and a great way to have her come back after a few weeks off. She looked genuinley passionate too which is something she had been lacking with the previous lackluster booking.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Today was a great day, granted she loses tomorrow probably, but it's smack down which is basically treated like non canon now a days. She looked great out there today. Her momentum improved so much in just 1 week. I can't complain, compared to what we have gotten for a while.


No I'm happy about last night. I'm unhappy that 1 win results in jubilation because she hasn't won a singles match on Raw since November. Also warning that we really shouldn't settle for this: don't let up your unhappiness instead shout at them to keep fucking going.

Her momentum has picked up. It will stop if she isn't around next week though. I'm saying be happy but don't sit around being fine with getting what you want 1 in a while because thats accepting where she is. 

So yeah I'm happy at the start but I ain't satisfied yet. Just saying don't be satisfied until you get what we want.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Voted for Paige in the "best looking" poll. Also, nice match tonight. Her matches with Charlotte are a bit underrated imo. I've always thought that they work pretty well together. And they also seem to have alot of respect and admiration for each other as well. They even did that morning talk show just a few weeks ago and were pretty funny together.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NJ88 said:


> Any Paige fan should be happy with what they were given last night, especially after about five months of being booked like she was insignificant to the entire division. She got a win over the champion which puts her right back in the mix. Of course this could be just to set her up as the next face to lose to Charlotte before she loses the title to Sasha Banks around Summerslam time...but still.
> 
> Either way, really good match, crowd were obviously behind Paige and a great way to have her come back after a few weeks off. She looked genuinley passionate too which is something she had been lacking with the previous lackluster booking.


Still even with the poor booking she's been putting on the best matches this year on Main Event. Other factors help there tbf (time, freedom) but yeah. So far I feel she's been wrestling the best this year out of any other girl. Just no one could see it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Isint it funny. Shes gone two months. Gets the biggest pops out of any divas. And goes over the Women's champion clean. So clearly while they have jobbed her out. Must be true when.they say Vince likes Paige . Her rep is bk. I.guess question is now. Well it follow through.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Still even with the poor booking she's been putting on the best matches this year on Main Event. Other factors help there tbf (time, freedom) but yeah. So far I feel she's been wrestling the best this year out of any other girl. Just no one could see it.


Well according to the latest Paige troll wrestling base god in the general paige thread. Paige sucks, she has nothing that can get the crowd into her (lol must have been watching a different show last night) and Charlotte was the much better one of the 2 yesterday and paige just isn't on the level of the 4 hw. He's not even the worst member of this forum right now, there's an emma mark, paige hater who was on the raw thread blowing a hissy fit because paige beat charlotte. Paraphrased he or she said paige is the worst in the entire division, she botched all of her matches, she has no charisma ( yes an emma fan saying this about paige) and she's an irrelevant women beating the champ. He literally was going crazy with all caps and 1k exclamation points because paige beat charlotte it was hilarious.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige won now give her the womens title


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

that was a good match against Charlotte...ric flair is out and the intervention of shane mcmahon may portend good about her.

voted for Paige too...


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

The time with her family really helped her, she did a good job last night.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nice match on Raw, just a shame it's not likely leading to any kind of title match. Even if it does she's obviously not winning. Iv'e been saying for a while now we really need some women's tag belts, the women's roster is pretty stacked. Paige,Sasha,Charlotte,Becky,Emma,Dana,Summer,Nattie,Alicia etc. They're all credible talents worthy of holding a title and all we have is 1 belt... Seriously ? Nice to see paige seems to be back to her old self as well. You could tell she really wanted to be there, put effort into the match and seems to be enjoying herself again. The time off must have really helped.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I ain't digging the black lipstick.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wouldn't say it was 100% clean considering how much fuckery was in that match but I'm happy Paige got a win. Seriously tho how sexy was she doing the Flair strut on the apron?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Bae is currently in second place, go vote for her http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1973201-who-hottest-diva-wwe-7.html#post59686993


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Find it funny an Emma fan said that lol. That jobber? I like Emma. But Paige is clearly the most charismatic diva on the Mr. No response from the crowd? Or that great reaction her match got from the crowd? So that massive pop from the crowd. Was my ears playing tricks on me? Its funny I remember when Becky and Sasha got no response. On one Raw. Nothing said. Paige returns to a great response. The other Diva marks get pissed their fav not going over Charlotte. Its ridiculous. 

All it is. Is Hate whos on top mentality. Paige gets in the way of the latest nxt darlings. Funny don't want to say this. But I think I hv too. For all the love Becky gets here. SHes been on the MR. Never gone over Charlotte. Jobbed to Emma. And Emma fans pissed an enhancement talent diddnt go over Charlotte :lol. Paige returns after a break, goes over Charlotte. So I see the reaction. I just don't understand it. Paige is the top diva. No matter what. And well.always be protected. It just seems some have an anti biast towards her. So twist things. Like oh she's not on the other four lvl. Lol just nxt obsessed smarks. They are not on her lvl,boom.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> Bae is currently in second place, go vote for her http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1973201-who-hottest-diva-wwe-7.html#post59686993


I dont usually vote in stuff like this (being female) but I am a paige fan so might as well. EDIT ooh she's tied with becky now. It's gonna be close.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im just hoping this win was not a 1 week thing. I hope its something on-going.
Re-building and repair her rep and re-securing herself a good spot in the division.

Is it 2-much 2 ask for[?].


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Funny how ppl say she sucks etc. Considering how much polarizing response she gets. Only the most unique and special talent in Wwe history get polarizing reactions. Austin, Rock, Cena. Not that im saying Cena is special haha. Point is Paige gets the most Replies, Views, Discussions etc. Out of all the divas. So if she was realy that bad. She would get no reaction. The fact its polarizing says alot. In a way you could argue shes the female Reigns .


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Bae is currently in second place, go vote for her http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1973201-who-hottest-diva-wwe-7.html#post59686993


she is in front! :woo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Former WWE and TNA star Lisa Marie Varon (Victoria, Tara) on potential dream matches if she were to return to WWE with today's current women:

"I love Charlotte she would be so much fun to wrestle and I am a huge Sasha Banks fan. She's got it, the reaction she gets from the crowd is amazing and she is going to go far in this business. *I'd have to say though Paige is a given for me. I'd love to wrestle her. I'm friends with her mom but I think there are a lot of little subtle similarities between us and I'm sure we would have a great match.*"

If Victoria can still go in the ring (she's always been in great shape), then hell yes to that matchup. If they don't wanna include Paige in the title picture for a while, then this would be a solid alternative, and who knows, maybe the quality of that match based on their chemistry could surpass whatever the NXT women are doing, and thus, open some eyes in management and creative to push Paige better.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Victoria v Paige? Yes that would be a fresh opponent for Paige. If booked correctly. Maybe at a ppv. At least another programme in the WD. That's not the title.

Eta: alot of ppl are sayinh Paige is the top Diva being released. Hopefully they are wrong.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Victoria v Paige? Yes that would be a fresh opponent for Paige. If booked correctly. Maybe at a ppv. At least another programme in the WD. That's not the title.
> 
> Eta: alot of ppl are sayinh Paige is the top Diva being released. Hopefully they are wrong.


That doesn't even make sense...why would they release paige and leave the likes of tamina,summer etc around ? Sounds like bs to me. I thought it was just Cameron that had been released. Where are you hearing about another woman being released ?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PUNKY said:


> That doesn't even make sense...why would they release paige and leave the likes of tamina,summer etc around ? Sounds like bs to me. I thought it was just Cameron that had been released. Where are you hearing about another woman being released ?


Paige is not leaving. Shes basically the poster girl of the Women's division. On General page. A top Women's star. Or who would be considered as such. Is rumoured to be released. But I agree its more likely its Natayla or Nikki.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige vs Victoria would be a great match.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

People are saying in that release thread that its gonna be Paige I am getting so pissed at this as why would WWE release Paige when she is getting reactions, selling merch and having her wizard world and comic cons being very popular


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

They can release her if she still has a contract with TD?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She's not getting released as any sane person would know. Why don't people think rationally more often?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

There is basically no shot of her getting released unless she demands to leave on her own. She has 2 movies lined up with WWE, total divas and other projects. WWE would be in big trouble of she left.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> There is basically no shot of her getting released unless she demands to leave on her own. She has 2 movies lined up with WWE, total divas and other projects. WWE would be in big trouble of she left.


Exactly and I don't think that she wants to leave soon. BTW if I remember, she renewed her visa while she was in her hometown.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Beautiful smile.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Exactly and I don't think that she wants to leave soon. BTW if I remember, she renewed her visa while she was in her hometown.


Wait she did? How did you find that out? I know that's kept her away from a few live shows this year


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

she's not getting released, no worries. I think it's tamina or naomi.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tamina is not exactly a top but I think it's probably her too. Reporter probably just called her top because she was involved at Divas Revolution angle. Naomi was bit nonsense since she just had merchandise. Can't see other top either unless Bella being counted.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

i think it's not her...back from holidays,shane defends her against ric flair for her first match...nah,cannot be her...i hope! *cross my fingers*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If it was Charlotte or Sasha I would probably celebrate. I genuinely hate them.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> If it was Charlotte or Sasha I would probably celebrate. I genuinely hate them.


Sasha fan disapprove this lol.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Wait she did? How did you find that out? I know that's kept her away from a few live shows this year


I remember, her mom said that on twitter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> she's not getting released, no worries. I think it's tamina or naomi.


Some say it maybe is Summer, but I don't think of her as a top diva, in fact all the top divas are pretty safe imo. Another rumors were pointing to Lilian, but I don't know if she qualifies as a diva, but she might be in her way out, they have a lot of announcers these days (Jojo, Eden, Greg, Dasha) and all of them go on the road, unlike Lilian who only does RAW and PPVs


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I honestly don't think it's anyone. They are just talking about rumors that they hear on the Internet like everyone else. This isn't a Meltzer report


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Some say it maybe is Summer, but I don't think of her as a top diva, in fact all the top divas are pretty safe imo. Another rumors were pointing to Lilian, but I don't know if she qualifies as a diva, but she might be in her way out, they have a lot of announcers these days (Jojo, Eden, Greg, Dasha) and all of them go on the road, unlike Lilian who only does RAW and PPVs


I've heard it was Summer as well. I also heard it was Renee but who knows.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No reliable report I am seeing is saying it. So doubt it's anyone


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

In what has to be one of the weirder things today, lots of pretty solid links that Paige is dating Del Rio.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I thought she was with Josh, lol. This is so random.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I thought she was with Josh, lol. This is so random.


Well lots of very concrete stuff today with Del Rio. More so than ever with Josh. Pictures together at disney with his kids, multiple people saying they saw them there, sighted at the airport together


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and del Rio is the strangest couple of all time. Total divas is going to be crazy this season


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige and del Rio is the strangest couple of all time. Total divas is going to be crazy this season


Not quite sure if I've decided it's awesome or weird yet. On the one hand I'm a big fan of both, and Del Rio is a cool motherfucker. On the other hand, 38 recently divorced with kids


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Well lots of very concrete stuff today with Del Rio. More so than ever with Josh. Pictures together at disney with his kids, multiple people saying they saw them there, sighted at the airport together


Really? I only saw the pic of them with some fans. And the couple is so weird because they aren't nothing alike.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige and del Rio is the strangest couple of all time. Total divas is going to be crazy this season


For the ratings!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah I am skeptical that this isn't an incoming total divas storyline.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Not quite sure if I've decided it's awesome or weird yet. On the one hand I'm a big fan of both, and Del Rio is a cool motherfucker. On the other hand, 38 recently divorced with kids


You forgot to add that this allegedlly would be the 2nd time she is been linked to someone in a relationship/recently single. so there is going to be some backlash, even if she hasn't done something wrong


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> You forgot to add that this allegedlly would be the 2nd time she is been linked to someone in a relationship/recently single. so there is going to be some backlash, even if she hasn't done something wrong


Yeah don't care about that tbf. Those same people would find something else to hate about her anyway so who cares


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well here's a pic of Del Rio and Paige together but I am pretty sure Del Rio is still married.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well here's a pic of Del Rio and Paige together but I am pretty sure Del Rio is still married.


Most people I'm seeing are saying he got divorced last year. Also tons of people saying they're there together with his kids.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Alberto seems like such a mismatch. Doesnt seem like her type.

[1]No Beard.
[2]Not enough tats.
[3]And not in a band.

So alberto. Grow a beard. Get a hella amount of lot more ink. Learn to play three chords on guitar. And start a mexican pop-punk/metalcore band
called..A FIESTA TO REMEMBER!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige and Del Rio is the most random thing I've read today. As long as she's happy and he's single.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Paige and Del Rio is the most random thing I've read today. As long as she's happy and he's single.


_*I feel the same way but in this case it's opposites attracts. If Paige and Alberto are happy than I am happy for the both of them. *_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Saw this on twitter..Yup!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is that for real? Because they are in a pic together? Is their more evidence beyond that? Alot of ppl Say a lot of stuff. Could be just a pic. Complete mismatch I didn't even knew. They wrre friends.

Eta: well their you go. Weird choice by Paige. Del Rio? Strange


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You guys act like you know them both personally. Or are just shallow as hell.

How is this "weird" or "strange"?? 

I didn't know her creepy Instagram followers browsed this board lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Were there any camera crew following paige/delrio?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its weird. As #1 she has never dated a male wrestler before. 2'. He doesn't seem her type. This is not about being shallow. Just shocked that's all I had no idea they even hung out lol. But whatever


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Del Rio a LUCKY SOB


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


































Fucking Del Rio man :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Well he is handsome, cool and I never heard one bad thing about him beside he is not people favorite.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

People acting like they know what Paige's type is. :lmao


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Guys a stud, good for him. El Patronnnnnnn


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



EyeZac said:


> People acting like they know what Paige's type is. :lmao


Well you couldn't blame them, most people would assume to know if you paid attention to the guys that Paige has gotten with or dated. At one point she could have been considered/mistaken a "groupie" due to how many guys from bands she was getting with. You just need to look at who shes been with before to think "ok her type is scruffy/bearded guys, with tattoo's and/or a band", sooo yeah Del Rio although admittedly handsome is completely random and out of nowhere for Paige. Maybe she fancied a change none of us knows as long as shes happy thats all that matters.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I hope this means we get to see Del Rio in Total divas the men are always the best part of that show.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Alberto you lucky bastard


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I hope this means we get to see Del Rio in Total divas the men are always the best part of that show.


Alberto and Rusev teaching real football to american wrestlers and having a friendly match against Cena, DB, Ambrose and Miz would be hilarious


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Alberto and Rusev teaching real football to american wrestlers and having a friendly match against Cena, DB, Ambrose and Miz would be hilarious


I want my Champions League final party with Del Rio, Rusev, Sheamus, Drew Galloway, Kalisto, Rey Mysterio, and Luke Harper filmed live for TD. I'd watch the shit out of that. I'd even want Real to win just to see Rusev and ADR going nuts


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Del Rio though? Really?

Better than another stereotypical musician, I guess. The main thing is her happiness, and Del Rio has just come off of a marriage with kids, so at the very least, he's loyal enough to want to make a relationship last.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Are you kidding me? Del Rio is obviously having a midlife crisis and is just looking for some poon. :delrio


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> I want my Champions League final party with Del Rio, Rusev, Sheamus, Drew Galloway, Kalisto, Rey Mysterio, and Luke Harper filmed live for TD. I'd watch the shit out of that. I'd even want Real to win just to see Rusev and ADR going nuts


I didn't know that Luke liked football, that's a party I wouldn't want to miss

:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> I didn't know that Luke liked football, that's a party I wouldn't want to miss
> 
> :rusevyes:rusevyes


I assume so. Think it was Wade Barretts twitter, everyone you expect watching the CL Final (the Europeans and Mexicans) then for some reason slap bang in the middle, Luke Harper.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



EyeZac said:


> People acting like they know what Paige's type is. :lmao


we can imagine..in the total divas,we saw her with 2 guys,who both have a physical resembleance ,who were musicians,had beard and tattoo..and she was in love of Stone cold when she was young (and still apparently)

that's why most of us are surprised..
i never liked ADR,he's ugly and too old for her,but if she's happy with him,who am i to judge them? so Congratulations to them if it's real.


----------



## Niklaussah (May 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe they make del rio / Paige hell duo on raw


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Del Rio though? Really?
> 
> Better than another stereotypical musician, I guess. The main thing is her happiness, and Del Rio has just come off of a marriage with kids, so at the very least, he's loyal enough to want to make a relationship last.



A really handsom guy on millions of dollars, millions of dollars saved up from before he got fired last time, and from a super rich family, who by all accounts is a really cool dude. Could have done significantly worse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Are you kidding me? Del Rio is obviously having a midlife crisis and is just looking for some poon. :delrio


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This thread is killing me rn


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:lmao


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Del Rio seen those cakes and went in for the kill. Don't blame em.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige broke the Internet. If total divas was still on that would get big ratings now.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Apparently they've been together since before mania and I wouldn't surprised if this was actually a real thing and not just for TD considering by reports there were no filming cameras with them in Disneyland.

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/101966/wwe-couple-goes-public.html?p=1


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Bertie showing us that rich, talented, handsome guys can get hot girls, he is an inspiration, good for him

I'm gonna die alone lol


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If only Del Rio is not charisma vacuum as fuck or have decent character I would like him :-!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


the lady that screams NOBODY CARES at the end of the clip! LOLOL

:tripsblessed


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

i just hope Paige will stop her relationship with him in the next total divas (like she did with the two others in the previous season) 

0

paige,please,date with seth rollins or a guy like him..i'll be less disappointed.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> paige,please,date with seth rollins or a guy like him..i'll be less disappointed.


So you want her to date someone who is a known cheating scumbag? If that doesn't disappoint you then that's just fucking stupid.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

maybe i'm stupid yep...but i like seth rollins,not as a wrestler but he's more handsome than ADR,by far..it was just an example..she can date with AJ styles too.matter of taste.(even if i'm not gay)


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

People care so much about who Paige is dating? :side:


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

it's just a game..as a fan,she just became my little sister (it's my point of view but some other fans have a strange and weird relationship with her)..but you're right,in fact, it does not matter much...:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> maybe i'm stupid yep...but i like seth rollins,not as a wrestler but he's more handsome than ADR,by far..it was just an example..she can date with AJ styles too.matter of taste.(even if i'm not gay)


AJ is happily married with 3 kids, seriously what's wrong with you? She can date whoever she wants as long as the other person is single


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> it's just a game..as a fan,she just became my little sister (it's my point of view but some other fans have a strange and weird relationship with her)..but you're right,in fact, it does not matter much...:lol


I get that fans do get emotionally attached to their favorite actors, sportspersons, and wrestlers etc. They want them to succeed and be happy - just like they'd want for themselves.

But it's really not very different from being a well-wisher to an old friend from high school/college etc. (that you never really see anymore) or having a distant relative...if you hear of something changing in their lives or whatever, you just shrug and go "OK." You are never actively in their lives.

Just sayin', it's bizarre and peculiar that Paige/ADR's relationship is getting SO MUCH hits - who gives a shit what they do with their irl time really?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some reactions that they're getting are really ridiculous.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> AJ is happily married with 3 kids, seriously what's wrong with you? She can date whoever she wants as long as the other person is single


huhuhu...apologies,i'm not very interested by the new generation of male wrestlers and their real private life,i didn't know about AJ styles personal family...that was just *an example* of my *own* vision of a handsome and potential boyfriend/lover for Paige..(read what wrote Mr. Jay-LK about the relation between fans and Paige,he's right)..I can obviously not break an existing pair.

we all have our own tastes about women and a certain form of masculine ideal.

i wrote about AJ and Rollins because they look like much better to *my* vision of the perfect man physically than ADR (my lack of english doesn't help me to explain my idea) 

so stay calm and breathe..what's surprising is your reaction,you really seem thoroughly in the game.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

He's getting himself that sweet english poon as we speak


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> i just hope Paige will stop her relationship with him in the next total divas (like she did with the two others in the previous season)
> 
> 0
> 
> paige,please,date with seth rollins or a guy like him..i'll be less disappointed.


Seth's got a small dick :ha


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

do not take your case as a generality, just say you don't like seth rollins..:HHH2


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its being reported Paige and Alberto have been dating since before WM. New sites got emails but didnt want to say anything but now these photos have come out its confirmed the relationship is legitimate


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I love how PWI can "confirm" but not providing proof or why should we believe them :lmao what if it turns out to be not?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I just want to know who in the company is sending emails to dirt sheets about who Paige is dating.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Pummy said:


> I love how PWI can "confirm" but not providing proof or why should we believe them :lmao what if it turns out to be not?


They're dating and there's nothing you can do to aliviate your pain and jealousy. In other news there's that photoshoot she did for lonely people like you and the rest of the haters who are mad about it even though, they never had a chance in the first place.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

with this love story between Paige and ADR,i learnt many things about the world of wrestling.i must say that i love watching the fights but was not ready to see how fans of wrestlers are and my culture to the art of wrestling is minimalist,storylines,fan's world too..

on the other thread people are rude and mean,haters say many stupid and bad things and they don't understand Paige's fans reactions..i'm not a kid and don't have a stalker whim about her (I'm an adult and not a teenager in search of the impossible love) ,she's just the female wrestler i prefer,so fans can understand how we react with some news about her,especially when it's about love.but i was not prepared for so much nastiness from this internet forum about wrestling ....
hard to follow when you have the language barrier too.

still a fan of her,but was really disappointed by many reacts here.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This thread man :lmao :lmao
@Umbreon @EyeZac hope you guys are having as much fun as I am :maury


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This whole thing reminds me of my high school years when the hot girl would always date the handsome popular guys while every other average nerd would get their feelings hurts because they thought being a white knight would get them the key to her heart even though.. When you look at the hot chick and them you know damn well they had no chance in hell :heston


----------



## Sasha_banks_fans (May 14, 2016)

PKKanza said:


> For the ratings!!!


So true ?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its no jessie ventura style conspiracy. They are dating. So eat some rice pilaf and deal with it.
Just post hot pics of paige and then go on your way.

Learn to just relax/chill let go. Be a paige fan have fun watching her wrestle. 
Dont turn everything into and episode of TMZ on the DMZ!!!

Damn it i want to buy Deadpool on dvd!!! No$$$$!!!


----------



## Sasha_banks_fans (May 14, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

When does next total divas season start?? I need more Paige bikini


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> it's just a game..as a fan,she just became my little sister (it's my point of view but some other fans have a strange and weird relationship with her)..but you're right,in fact, it does not matter much...:lol


Little sister? She doesn't even know or acknowledge your existence that's some level A+ creepy shit right there.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

From Death Valley said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > I love how PWI can "confirm" but not providing proof or why should we believe them
> ...


jealousy







yeah must be sole reason why I posted that. 


I got insulted just because I doubt in newzsite. Never change WF.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

LESS TALK MORE PICS.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Old pic first ever double divas champion and NXT womens champion

Alberto you lucky bastard


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



From Death Valley said:


> Little sister? She doesn't even know or acknowledge your existence that's some level A+ creepy shit right there.


I'm gonna be honest- I have to agree it was a pretty bizarre fuckin comment. It's understandable you can take a liking to performers and what not...but that's where it ends. The majority of the audience at best might be able to meet said performer and get an autograph, but that's it- it won't extend beyond that. There is no comradarie, rubbing elbows, going to lunch or any of that bullshit....Honestly this is why people like AJ develop hands off policies with fans.

Who gives a shit if Paige and Alberto date? There's a world of women out there, many that are way more attractive that Paige.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



From Death Valley said:


> Little sister? She doesn't even know or acknowledge your existence that's some level A+ creepy shit right there.


it was a way of speaking,don't blame me.. just a question why do you answer? is that important for you to judge other people and suggest they are stupid and you are superior to them?only you hold the universal truth and balanced mind?

this is not modesty that suffocates you..wens2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

But Paige why? Its just a fling probably anyway!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*










tell the truth.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Orochimaru Sama said:


> This thread man :lmao :lmao
> @Umbreon @EyeZac hope you guys are having as much fun as I am :maury


I'm half expecting someone in this thread to produce a phone number and house address. It's truly hilarious to watch people think they know this person who plays a character on television. :lmao

This is by far the thread of the year and possibly the decade.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This pretty much sums it all


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

How long until @The Dark Warlords shows up, accuses Del Rio of killing Paige's passion for wrestling and lists another five potential boyfriends for her, because "we LOYAL PAIGE SUPPORTERS would not want her to get shitted on like there are some that want to shit on AJ Lee for having her attention diverted"? Assuming he hasn't already committed suicide. :mj2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh man, Del Rio is possibly balls deep in Paige right now.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Oh man, Del Rio is possibly balls deep in Paige right now.


While the white knights are at home in denial about it. :delrio


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Callisto said:


> How long until @The Dark Warlords shows up, accuses Del Rio of killing Paige's passion for wrestling and lists another five potential boyfriends for her, because "we LOYAL PAIGE SUPPORTERS would not want her to get shitted on like there are some that want to shit on AJ Lee for having her attention diverted"? Assuming he hasn't already committed suicide. :mj2



That random GSP/Paige pairing kills me everytime :lmao :lmao


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You know, I don't watch the product all that much and im not obsessed with Paige by any means like half these posters are :justsayin , I still found her bangable but honestly her dating ADR just throws it all away for me because I really can't stand the guy. :draper2


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Oh man, Del Rio is possibly balls deep in Paige right now.


Apprentely they have been dating before WM so he's obviously had that experience many times


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BruceWayne316 said:


> While the white knights are at home in denial about it. :delrio





deanambroselover said:


> Apprentely they have been dating before WM so he's obviously had that experience many times


Using the tears of all the neckbeards as lube too :banderas


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

These gif are pretty cool. Thx everyone


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



A young FCW Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Leon Knuckles said:


> LESS TALK MORE PICS.


You say this but don't post a picture yourself? :aries2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> You say this but don't post a picture yourself? :aries2


Then yall wouldnt have anything to do! :woo


----------



## miraisoup (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

twitter.com/rampaiger948/status/732008838765944832

This was hilarious, couldn't resist. Found it on twitter, sorry for the copy paste but i can't post links yet lol.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

https://twitter.com/Blogginaire/status/732010334022569984

Wonder if there's any truth to this, if so that's a big freaking deal for her to maybe get a role on an NBC show


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hot and hilarious!!!!!!!
https://twitter.com/rampaiger948/status/732008838765944832


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



NakanoLynch said:


> https://twitter.com/Blogginaire/status/732010334022569984
> 
> Wonder if there's any truth to this, if so that's a big freaking deal for her to maybe get a role on an NBC show


This would be great for Paige if true, the more mainstream attention she gets the more her popularity can skyrocket. She definitely has the potential to become a huge cross-media star.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Alberto had a fling with Charlotte before Paige wow this just gets better


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

DT & KC give their thoughts on Paige & ADR


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Nice tits.

Thank you sports bra.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

If someone missed her at Raw, she had a match against Dana Brooke at SD.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*





Found the first pic online is Paige blushing? 

Hope I dont make anyone jealous on here its got to be legit I wish them the best


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I am going to say this one time, and one time only because i want to move on from this. When i heard about this over the weekend, i was shocked. I did not see this coming. Was going to give support until i realized that Alberto was a married man. I told myself that i would hold back until i got more information on this deal. Went on a Facebook fan page of hers, and they stated that if you are a real fan, you would support them. I said to myself that sounded more like a *MARK* response to this situation. A *REAL FAN* would want to know all the information before giving support. My response to that person was this:

"I am liking your post, but i have to say this. *I do feel that you can be a fan of both of them WITHOUT BEING A MARK FOR EVERYTHING THAT THEY DO!* If this is true, which it is leading to the case that it is, then there is only one thing that can make fans of both of theirs to not support the pairing at this point and time.

That is Alberto's real life martial status. From what i understand, there is no true confirmation of any divorce between him and his current wife. Well, at least from any reports that i have seen. I think people could show what you are calling "hating" because of that reason.

It does not matter what era of the world we are living in, certain things are considered absolute no's One of them is i hate to say it "adulterous actions". That is something that should be a no no, even in this callous and borderline immoral day and age.

*And i am not going to say that i am the "morals police" I am NOT ON THAT SHIT. All i am saying is that i think that some of the "hate" on this is not coming from a place of: "Alberto you suck, you should not be with her because i can't be with her" type of deal. I believe those people need to get their priorities examined. We as fans should not even think that we stand a chance to get with any famous person that we like. Or if there is a chance, what would you say the percentage point on that would be between 1 and 10 percent chance at best maybe?*

All i am saying is that while i a huge fan of theirs. Until there is that confirmation of him being legally separated/ divorced from his wife, I can not support them being together AT THIS POINT AND TIME. I hope you can understand my position of this. Ma'am. But i do love what you said. I just hope you can understand the other side of this as well Ma'am"

From this past weekend to today. I gathered more information, and watched some Youtube videos that other fans have made on this deal. Still had the same thoughts until i encountered this vid. 

This video showed me the light. This vid opened my eyes up to the entire deal. This video made me realize the way i should be thinking. Or maybe i should say one person did:






Kevin Castle, the man that in the past i despised for his commentary on Paige, actually told me how i should be thinking about this. He made me come to my sense, and opened me up to the revelation that i should have concerning this. I even wrote a response to someone saying that all these people are doing is "hating."Then i read these two articles, and it cemented that fact:

1 Del Rio's backstage heat with HHH:

http://www.inquisitr.com/3102517/wwe-rumors-serious-backstage-heat-brewing-between-triple-h-and-former-world-champion/

2: Paige and Charlotte heat over Del Rio:

http://www.inquisitr.com/3102389/wwe-news-major-real-life-tension-between-paige-and-charlotte-over-alberto-del-rio/

Maybe Randuno24 and Legit Boss have been right all the time in regards on how to view her. It is ok to love her as a fan, respect her, and be a fan of hers. *BUT IT IS NOT OK TO BE A MARK FOR HER.*

But then, it could be a Total Divas storyline as well. Who knows. Still stand by what i said if it is not a Total Divas deal.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

[NOTE].
This weeks smackdown can eat a bloodied/infected/puss ozzing/un-whiped/gangrenous/lice infested anus!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So is Paige just putting over new divas now?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> So is Paige just putting over new divas now?


Not just now, since the "Revolution" started she has been doing that


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Not just now, since the "Revolution" started she has been doing that


Its sucks to see her go from the anti diva to putting over other divas


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It seems like they were planning Paige & Becky Lynch vs Emma & Dana Brooke for Extreme Rules until Emma got injured. This win would set Paige up for Money in the Bank so she can face Charlotte.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I guess they see a diva who's massively popular. Has huge cred being a former champ. Is only 25. So they are stifling her. As creative have gotten lazy.So they are using her cred to put new talent over. I understand it. I just dont like it. ^It seems they wrre setting up That. Before Paige got injured. 

Eta: Re Paiges personal life. I couldn't believe what I was reading on the main site. Nearly 1k replies on her love life lol. I mean yeah I get it Paige is polarizing. Del Rio came out of no where. But really is it that interesting? Theyre dating and what.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Dark Warlords said:


> TLDR


Jesus christ bro, it's not that serious


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Book me and arrest me anyday!!!!!!
Cuff me baby!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Lol ^^^^^^


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Del Rio you bastard . Del Rio lol. Anyway

Just wondering. Saw all those big cards in Japan. How come Paige is never on them lol? Always seems the NXT girls are on them. IT seems WWE get interested in you. And maybe after what 7 months, or the length is two years. They get bored of you and move on to someone else.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Always seems the NXT girls are on them.


Well I guess you are talking about Asuka it's because she is way more popular in Japan than Paige.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well I guess you are talking about Asuka it's because she is way more popular in Japan than Paige.


Yes but Becky's on the card too. Paige is never on any major ppv card. So its not just about popularity in Japan.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Yes but Becky's on the card too. Paige is never on any major ppv card. So its not just about popularity in Japan.


Well tbf Becky has worked Japan before.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Yes but Becky's on the card too. Paige is never on any major ppv card. So its not just about popularity in Japan.


Well Paige sorta was getting countless title matches at one stage so it's nice to see a change of scenery. She isn't entitled to anything. Plus Asuka vs Becky fits much better in terms of style than it would if Paige was Asuka's opponent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Umbreon said:


> Well Paige sorta was getting countless title matches at one stage so it's nice to see a change of scenery. She isn't entitled to anything. Plus Asuka vs Becky fits much better in terms of style than it would if Paige was Asuka's opponent.


It depends, I consider Becky a better submission/technical wrestler than Paige, but Paige is a better brawler/striker, so I think both can have a great match with Asuka


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im sure Alberto gets it every time they hook up 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733104079073771521
Alberto actually liked this tweet I think that says it all


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Geez Del Rio how old are you. Oh hes banging Paige. I well like that, Yes I Am lol. What are you a jock? Honestly to me its almost Paige is just a notch on his belt.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@3ku1 this is what made him go after Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*
















JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

People in the comments section of Paige vs Dana Brooke are already saying, she lost because of 3 words Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Why would Paige dating del rio. Got to do with booked matches?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Why would Paige dating del rio. Got to do with booked matches?


Del Rio has heat with HHH, Paige is dating ADR therefore rubs HHH the wrong way. Easy equation.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Im sure Alberto gets it every time they hook up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733104079073771521
> Alberto actually liked this tweet I think that says it all


Wow i just checked and he really did like that tweet. What a loser, seriously he's acting like a 15 yr old kid. Why does she always go for losers. :lmao I feel bad for his wife too, i wouldn't be happy about him taking the kids to disneyland with paige when they've only been together a couple of months. Also i thought paige broke up with the last bf cos she didn't want a serious relationship ? But then gets involved with someone with kids... strange.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Wow i just checked and he really did like that tweet. What a loser, seriously he's acting like a 15 yr old kid. Why does she always go for losers. :lmao I feel bad for his wife too, i wouldn't be happy about him taking the kids to disneyland with paige when they've only been together a couple of months. Also i thought paige broke up with the last bf cos she didn't want a serious relationship ? But then gets involved with someone with kids... strange.


I actually saw this yesterday which he recently liked and I was like WTF not exactly respectful to Paige. But its obvious this is just a sexual relationship as hes older and shes just wanting fun. I do feel sorry for the ex wife as it cant be nice seeing your ex prancing around with a 23 year old and your kids. I think Alberto needs to act more mature. Hes also liked another tweet which says ''Fuck it & Enjoy life while you still can, because tomorrow is never promised''. So clearly something happen in his married life where he just wants to have fun


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Also i thought paige broke up with the last bf cos she didn't want a serious relationship ? But then gets involved with someone with kids... strange.


I love Paige but she has developed a rep of going through guys quickly so its not that shocking tbh. As for the kids thing, if you watched or red up about Total Divas you'd know Paige had a miscarriage when she was younger and can possibly not have kids of her own. She loves kids, you can tell from the pics we've seen of her with nieces and nephews so its again not suprising if she wants to be with someone who already has them.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I love Paige but she has developed a rep of going through guys quickly so its not that shocking tbh. As for the kids thing, if you watched or red up about Total Divas you'd know Paige had a miscarriage when she was younger and can possibly not have kids of her own. She loves kids, you can tell from the pics we've seen of her with nieces and nephews so its again not suprising if she wants to be with someone who already has them.


Oh yeah i know about the miscarriage i just thought it was pretty strange for her to get involved with someone with kids if it's "just a bit of fun" which it looks like it is. I get that she loves kids, it just seems weird to me to involve meeting his children so quickly when they both don't seem to want anything serious.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I dont see this/Their relationship last all that long anyways.
Within a year or two...SPLITSVILLE!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Alberto probably didnt mind her meeting his kids and thats why he took them to disney. I do wish them the best but obviously this all could just be fun that wont last long


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

a year or two? I dont see it lasting a month lol. I dont think its fair to say Paige goes through guys. She was with Keven for a long time. Just at 25 clearly dont want to settle down. I was surprised Just you gotta admit Del Rio seems a bit left of centre. Shes never been involved with a male wrestler before. But I guess she works in the industry so I guess it was inevtiable. Del Rio Im not sure theirs compatiblity their though. As for her jobbing I ddoubt its because of Del Rio. Why would WWE care about who shes dating? Anyway.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PUNKY said:


> Oh yeah i know about the miscarriage i just thought it was pretty strange for her to get involved with someone with kids if it's "just a bit of fun" which it looks like it is. I get that she loves kids, it just seems weird to me to involve meeting his children so quickly when they both don't seem to want anything serious.


Well I mean as a wrestler he properly doesn't have time to both spend a lot of time with his new girlfriend and his kids so I would assume it's a lot more convenient for him I also don't see how he is a loser for liking some tweet.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hes banging Paige, hes no looser lol. I just thought it was a bit underhanded. Almost high fiving the jocks on twitter. Yay im banging PAige, shot bro. I mean lol come on.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well I mean as a wrestler he properly doesn't have time to both spend a lot of time with his new girlfriend and his kids so I would assume it's a lot more convenient for him I also don't see how he is a loser for liking some tweet.


My point still stands, if you don't want anything serious then you shouldn't be taking your kids to meet her. Anyway it's up to them I really don't care, just thought it was strange. And yes I do think it's really sad for him to like a tweet saying that he's "banging" paige. It's childish and juvenile. Isn't he like 38 ? He should try acting his age.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I thought it was a bit teen like to like that tweet about banging Paige. Hes 38 come on Alberto have a bit of maturity


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

To be fair, is that is the best response anyone can possibly have to say essentially "Whatever motherfucker you wish you were me"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> To be fair, is that is the best response anyone can possibly have to say essentially "Whatever motherfucker you wish you were me"


He cant be mature about it, and reply the dick going Hey you f you lol. OR how about he not respond at all. Anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> To be fair, is that is the best response anyone can possibly have to say essentially "Whatever motherfucker you wish you were me"


I might be wrong but he made it sound like she is just another notch in his belt


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige would probably find it hilarious that he faved that tweet.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Vårmakos said:


> Paige would probably find it hilarious that he faved that tweet.


Maybe lol, but shes also 25 shes pratically a kid. I just thought Del rio whos in his mid 30s got kids, was a bit juvinile and underhanded. I do beleive Paige is just a notch on his belt. But whatever.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> As for her jobbing I ddoubt its because of Del Rio. Why would WWE care about who shes dating? Anyway.


Because word is Del Rio has backstage heat with Triple H, also Vince is apparently really, really big on Paige so his senile ass mind could get jealous over something like that. Also Paige is *23 *not 25 :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Because word is Del Rio has backstage heat with Triple H, also Vince is apparently really, really big on Paige so his senile ass mind could get jealous over something like that. Also Paige is *23 *not 25 :lol


Yes sorry 23. So Vince is high up on Paige. She's all good haha. That doesen't make sense though. IF Vince is so high up on her. Why are they jobbing her out? If Del Rio and Hunter have heat. Are they taking it out on poor Paige lol? If true sounds a bit juvinile and petty.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Juvinile and Petty sums up WWE in a nutshell pretty much :lol


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I too was like WTF. That to me is the single worst thing that you could ever say to a female. It sounds like he's treating her like a piece of meat and using her for only 1 thing. Even if he was "liking" that tweet as a joke, and even if she were to acknowledge that it was just a joke publicly, I'm convinced that she would actually be quite pissed like any other female. In fact, I would think that after she admitted on Total Divas that she had that horrible relationship where some dude treated her like crap for 2 years, that she would stay away from any guy that even hinted at "using her" again. One her lines from the Divas Revolution not too long ago when PCB was talking with the Miz (though scripted) was something to the effect that women get little respect the way it is and that "we're more than just looks, you little pervert." Isn't it amazing how Del Rio just crapped all over that, even if it was a joke? That "banging her" liked tweet shows him, right now anyway, as nothing but a pervert and her a tremendous amount of lack of respect. 

I would hate to see what her family would say if they saw this, because from what she said on Stone Cold's podcast, her dad and brothers are very protective of their women and don't take this kind of stuff lightly. This is the first "public" thing he basically says about her, instead of how amazing or sweet or what a wonderful person she is? Really?!

I will always support Paige no matter what. It's just weird that there are so many things about this relationship that don't make sense, so whatever.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I too was like WTF. That to me is the single worst thing that you could ever say to a female. It sounds like he's treating her like a piece of meat and using her for only 1 thing. Even if he was "liking" that tweet as a joke, and even if she were to acknowledge that it was just a joke publicly, I'm convinced that she would actually be quite pissed like any other female. In fact, I would think that after she admitted on Total Divas that she had that horrible relationship where some dude treated her like crap for 2 years, that she would stay away from any guy that even hinted at "using her" again. One her lines from the Divas Revolution not too long ago when PCB was talking with the Miz (though scripted) was something to the effect that women get little respect the way it is and that "we're more than just looks, you little pervert." Isn't it amazing how Del Rio just crapped all over that, even if it was a joke? That "banging her" liked tweet shows him, right now anyway, as nothing but a pervert and her a tremendous amount of lack of respect.
> 
> I would hate to see what her family would say if they saw this, because from what she said on Stone Cold's podcast, her dad and brothers are very protective of their women and don't take this kind of stuff lightly. This is the first "public" thing he basically says about her, instead of how amazing or sweet or what a wonderful person she is? Really?!
> 
> I will always support Paige no matter what. It's just weird that there are so many things about this relationship that don't make sense, so whatever.


Yeah im you. I wwell always support PAige. But I have no idea what she was thinking Re Del Rio tbh. Shes 23 he is in his mid 30's. He has kids. This is not about being shallow. But her past behaviour. The way she talks about being in a horrible relationship. OR respect towards women. Liking a tweet may to some be just a small thing. But the small things you do particularly in that fashion speaks volumes. Its almost like "Oh yeah bro shes a women, but shes hot bro and im banging her, so be jealous guys, high five yayyyy". It would be okay, if they had gone public. But this is the first thing he does, like a tweet about some idiots saying he is banging her? Yeah I don't like that. I Am sure some may see it differently. But im betting Paige deep down if she saw that woulden't laugh and would be pissed at least.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah, I was willing to give Del Rio the benefit of the doubt and not judge him early on in the relationship, but being a juvenile dick on social media WHILE dating one of the most sought after females in WWE history is beyond disrespectful, and makes me feel she would've been better off single for the next 5 years instead of subjecting herself to relationships with douchebag after douchebag. From what we hear and read about her, she's one of the "good ones" out there in professional wrestling, and doesn't deserve that kind of treatment.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Who cares!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733935106583191552
Paige at a PWG show along with Alberto.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I don't why y'all are overreacting about her being with del rio. She's a woman who has needs (if you know what that means), and maybe she approached him we never know. Truthfully congrats to them but never liked del rio since he debuted in the WWE.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its about her having needs lol. Or del rio. I was willing to give him.the benefit of the doubt. But just diddnt like his subtle likening that tweet..it wss a bit you know Paige is just a notch on my belt. Maybe Paige isint aware of it. Or thinks it's funny who knows. So not overreacting just having an impartial opinion


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

i never have liked del rio too..even if they're together,and i respect their decision and private life,this tweet smells a big lack of respect for their relationship especially for her..just my opinion,and if Del Rio think it's funny this guy doesn't deserve to be with a woman,no matter who she is.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Considering both haven't spoke out about this relationship and Alberto likes that tweet which is the first thing hes said about it, it really does show its only a sex thing but its disrespectful to show it like that. I remember on total divas Paige was telling Bradley how she got hurt from someone while in developemental and she didnt wanna be hurt again. I really hope Paige knows what shes doing with Alberto. I also think maybe Paige wants fun considering Kevin was rushing her into marriage. She probably sees Alberto as that fun as hes got out of a marriage and wants to live life. Who knows if Paige would find that tweet funny or disrespectful



TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733935106583191552
> Paige at a PWG show along with Alberto.


So Paige went to a wrestling show with Alberto? how comes theres no pic of him?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some serious weirdness. Why do people think Paige is this delicate flower? She has spent her entire life in Pro Wrestling. She has seen some shit.

Reminds me of the people got massively offended on her behalf over the Scott Hall tweets. Only for Paige to say she thinks it is funny and they are friends.

In short get yourselves guys. ADR knows her better than you do.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> So Paige went to a wrestling show with Alberto? how comes theres no pic of him?


There is just couldn't be bothered posting it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733901942762545152


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> There is just couldn't be bothered posting it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733901942762545152


I assume Paige and him were watching the show backstage as they would of got mobbed in the crowd. Cool they were hanging at this show together


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



JCole said:


> She has spent her entire life in Pro Wrestling. She has seen some shit.


you're probably right...but if it justifies retrograde and discourteous sentences,and you see nothing wrong,maybe you are part of the same category than ADL,namely, a macho and a braggart.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Obviously Paige grew up in council estate and came across all sorts of things but Alberto should at least treat her with respect


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> you're probably right...but if it justifies retrograde and discourteous sentences,and you see nothing wrong,maybe you are part of the same category than ADL,namely, a macho and a braggart.


Or don't seen the major problem. Both probably found it hilarious. Fits with Paige's humour if you've watched any interview with her ever.



deanambroselover said:


> Obviously Paige grew up in council estate and came across all sorts of things but Alberto should at least treat her with respect


Who says he doesn't? Are you around them at all?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

yep,you're right again..she seem to have a developed sense of humor..just hope she will take it good
can't win against you...I bow.:damn


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



JCole said:


> Some serious weirdness. Why do people think Paige is this delicate flower? She has spent her entire life in Pro Wrestling. She has seen some shit.
> 
> Reminds me of the people got massively offended on her behalf over the Scott Hall tweets. Only for Paige to say she thinks it is funny and they are friends.
> 
> In short get yourselves guys. ADR knows her better than you do.



Didn't you know all the super sleuths who are in sync with Paige's feelings are on this thread? :maury

I want them to screencap this tweet Alberto liked and send it to Paige, so she can like it too :lmao


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wonder how long its going to be before they buy a place together.
Or Paige moves in with him.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some of us are real fans who dont want to see Paige get hurt


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I mean don't tell me if you guys were banging Paige you wouldn't brag about it :lmao


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

the thing i can't understand here is,for people,if you like Paige it's just because you're frustrated and just want to marry or have sex relation with her..it's beyond me...

why most here think like that?that's strange..:aries2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

yup.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

the amount of L's in this thread is hilarious.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Vote Paige on wwe.com most beautiful list poll. She was in the lead early morning and is now in third after a couple of smark sites posted the poll.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Don't see the poll.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Don't see the poll.


It's on twitter wwe. Scroll down a few and you will see it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here it is y'all go vote 
http://www.wwe.com/polls/which-supe...azine-most-beautiful-woman-issue?sf26663118=1


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just came by to say, what happened to the good ol’ days when this thread was just pics and gifs? Now all of this discussion? Disgusts me.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



TD Stinger said:


> Just came by to say, what happened to the good ol’ days when this thread was just pics and gifs? Now all of this discussion? Disgusts me.


Paige has really lowered the amount of selfies she takes. :crying:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I wonder how long its going to be before they buy a place together.
> Or Paige moves in with him.


Alberto has a house somewhere in Texas that his kids live with him when hes home I doubt he would move her in. I really think this is just a sex relationship. Hes got out of a marriage and most likely doesnt want someone else moving in. Paige should really stay where she is with those girls. I do worry for Paige as Alberto is alot older and you know he could just start sleeping with someone else and bin off Paige which would be cruel


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Some of us are real fans who dont want to see Paige get hurt


If if I told you Paige may swear and enjoy an alcoholic beverage. :surprise:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige probabaly spending all her time with Alberto thats why she stopped the selfies


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Alberto has a house somewhere in Texas that his kids live with him when hes home I doubt he would move her in. I really think this is just a sex relationship. Hes got out of a marriage and most likely doesnt want someone else moving in. Paige should really stay where she is with those girls. I do worry for Paige as Alberto is alot older and you know he could just start sleeping with someone else and bin off Paige which would be cruel


Paige strikes me as the type that usually does the hurting and not the one getting hurt


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

How is that so? Bradley was lying about being married and didnt tell Paige. Kevin was rushing her into marriage. I think Paige is the one thats gets hurt


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> I remember on total divas Paige was telling Bradley how she got hurt from someone while in developmental and she didnt wanna be hurt again.


Did Paige actually say that it was while she was in FCW/NXT? I'm sure her Total Divas fans at least wondered if that dude who treated her like crap for 2 years did so in the US after 2012 or back in the UK before she came over.

I watched that episode you're talking about when it aired, but don't recall her mentioning "developmental." Maybe I just missed that part.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I don't think that guy was when she was in FCW or developmental. She diddn't specifically mention that. I Don't buy the logic Paige does the hurting? lol. What? She's a human being, of course if a relationship ends she would get hurt too. None of know the type of relationship her and del rio have currently. But based on her being 23 and Del Rio seperated with kids. ITs prob not serious.


----------



## Leo Drummond (May 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

ahh i love paige shes so hot


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I too was like WTF. That to me is the single worst thing that you could ever say to a female. It sounds like he's treating her like a piece of meat and using her for only 1 thing. Even if he was "liking" that tweet as a joke, and even if she were to acknowledge that it was just a joke publicly, I'm convinced that she would actually be quite pissed like any other female. In fact, I would think that after she admitted on Total Divas that she had that horrible relationship where some dude treated her like crap for 2 years, that she would stay away from any guy that even hinted at "using her" again. One her lines from the Divas Revolution not too long ago when PCB was talking with the Miz (though scripted) was something to the effect that women get little respect the way it is and that "we're more than just looks, you little pervert." Isn't it amazing how Del Rio just crapped all over that, even if it was a joke? That "banging her" liked tweet shows him, right now anyway, as nothing but a pervert and her a tremendous amount of lack of respect.
> 
> I would hate to see what her family would say if they saw this, because from what she said on Stone Cold's podcast, her dad and brothers are very protective of their women and don't take this kind of stuff lightly. This is the first "public" thing he basically says about her, instead of how amazing or sweet or what a wonderful person she is? Really?!
> 
> I will always support Paige no matter what. It's just weird that there are so many things about this relationship that don't make sense, so whatever.





3ku1 said:


> Yeah im you. I wwell always support PAige. But I have no idea what she was thinking Re Del Rio tbh. Shes 23 he is in his mid 30's. He has kids. This is not about being shallow. But her past behaviour. The way she talks about being in a horrible relationship. OR respect towards women. Liking a tweet may to some be just a small thing. But the small things you do particularly in that fashion speaks volumes. Its almost like "Oh yeah bro shes a women, but shes hot bro and im banging her, so be jealous guys, high five yayyyy". It would be okay, if they had gone public. But this is the first thing he does, like a tweet about some idiots saying he is banging her? Yeah I don't like that. I Am sure some may see it differently. But im betting Paige deep down if she saw that woulden't laugh and would be pissed at least.



Go back to page 430 of this thread, and read post#4294


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You guys saying it was disrespectful to like the twitter post are insane. You guys must literally be the definition of white knights. When you're really close to someone and an ADULT. making sex jokes like that is an everyday thing. Have you guys ever had any relationships? If you have, you guys never crack jokes? slap your gf's ass, hump her, etc? It's the same thing lol 

Stop acting like you personally know them. You think you're looking out for her but if she read all these posts she would laugh at all the sad posts on here

unk3.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

i'm really starting to wonder why this thread is still a thing, it's called a "megathread pics and gifs" not lets talk about our feelings, so if i don't see some pixs soon i will close all these lame threads.

:justsayin


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

here's a few pics


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Anybody going to her signing with Nattie tomorrow in Middle River, Maryland? The signing is set to begin at 11AM EST.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> i'm really starting to wonder why this thread is still a thing, it's called a "megathread pics and gifs" not lets talk about our feelings, so if i don't see some pixs soon i will close all these lame threads.
> 
> :justsayin


Since that Paige/Alberto thread got closed we cant exactly discuss anything there. So heres the best place. We are just expressing our opinions


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Maybe change the title of the thread. The paige mega pics and gifs and discussion thread?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah add discussion to the title. There lots to talk about with Paige and considering the latest with her relationship with Alberto thats huge


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Since that Paige/Alberto thread got closed we cant exactly discuss anything there. So heres the best place. We are just expressing our opinions


no here is not the best place, because this section is suppose to be about pictures not feelings and opinions.



deanambroselover said:


> Yeah add discussion to the title. There lots to talk about with Paige and considering the latest with her relationship with Alberto thats huge


Did you just call her relationship with Alberto huge? c'mon you seem like a nice guy but this is not huge.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> no here is not the best place, because this section is suppose to be about pictures not feelings and opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just call her relationship with Alberto huge? c'mon you seem like a nice guy but this is not huge.


But this is a forum to discuss things so I dont see any harm in discussing stuff on Paige here

It is huge her and Alberto nobody saw this coming


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> But this is a forum to discuss things so I dont see any harm in discussing stuff on Paige here
> 
> It is huge her and Alberto nobody saw this coming


okay but you see the forum right, in the WWE section it says "Post WWE news, discuss wrestlers & their character development, and anything else WWE related here!" but when you go to the WOW section it says "Post images of current and former wrestling women in this forum. No nudity." plus i've been told by admins they don't want discussion here so i'm just doing my job. 

As for no body saw it coming when do you see relationships coming?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im/we are just waiting for paige to post new pics from her social media.
So we can then post them here. But shes a lot less prolific on intagram as she was a while back.

So that means digging through twitter and other instagram accounts to find new posting material.
And that can be a pain in the ass. Trying to find pics that havent been posted already is an arduous task.

But when they surface. Rest as sure they will get posted here.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

People are still talking about Paige and Del Rio?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> okay but you see the forum right, in the WWE section it says "Post WWE news, discuss wrestlers & their character development, and anything else WWE related here!" but when you go to the WOW section it says "Post images of current and former wrestling women in this forum. No nudity." plus i've been told by admins they don't want discussion here so i'm just doing my job.
> 
> As for no body saw it coming when do you see relationships coming?


If only it was that simple but the mods seems to close everyone of my threads. At least here they haven't bothered me

Paige and Alberto is a shocker like I thought he was still married but clearly he isnt and is dating a young girl


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Just a suggestion... I remember (way back) when we had our shield thread a lot of us wanted it to stay open after they broke up. obviously it was closed in the end but i remember a mod (can't remember which one) suggested we open a thread in the games and trivia section for like an appreciation thread. I don't know whether it would be allowed but maybe someone could check if it would be. I myself come in here quite a bit and i must admit i do discuss a lot more than i post pics... It worked really well when we had our paige thread,reigns thread etc but they were all closed a while back. Maybe mods would think about it ??? No harm in asking. That way those that would rather discuss storylines etc like myself could do it somewhere without spamming up the pic thread as i understand it is annoying for those that come in looking for bikini pics of paige. :grin2:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Alright he's what i'm gonna do i'm gonna create a discussion thread just for you guys to talk about your feelings and all that good stuff, then another for the social media pix. And just use these megathreads for pixs, gifs and vids.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That seems fair enough thank you 

Also Paige hasn't really posted new pics I think shes busy with Alberto


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*































Some new Paige pics ive found.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige really is embracing the whole goth chick.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige enough with the mascarra honestly Yeah Im done talking about Paige and Del Rio lol. It is what it is.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> .



I think the rules should be change cause if there were a page for specific Diva's clogging up the main forum sections troll's and haters will get pissed/annoyed seing it and will end up spaming hate in those threads so its better to discuss them here in the women's section where much less people come to. 

This is a similar problem I ended up having on a Game Tracking site, people were getting annoyed because of how much people used Game Threads over discussion threads, eventually the people running the site sided with the people complaining and banned Game Threads altogether to try and enforce discussion of Video Games which made the site boring pretty quickly since the people who were complaining barely discussed anything gaming related anyway. People ended up leaving the site or some got banned just for asking for those threads to be brought back to make the site fun again. I kept requesting a simple fix in simply making a seperate section for forum games but they refused and said if you don't like it go somewhere else which right off the bat is insulting to long term users but a bad business move to tell your users to go elsewhere for something they use to have.

I see absolutely no harm in people discussing the Diva's within the threads of the Women's section, it keeps the main section tidy and less clustered and it stops haters/trolls from seing them and feeling the need to post hate.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige looked hot on the panal Alberto is a lucky bastard


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is a Paige thread ain't it. Yeah its a pictures thread. But ppl in here have always discussed Paige. ITs not Google lol. She's a real person. Who people stan. so have opinions on her life. Been that way for a while. Not going to change. So don't see the big deal.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Good to see Paige on the pre show. She really has a natural speaking voice. And charisma about her. You can tell she has been on the MR a while now. Becky you could tell hasen't. No offense intended. I still can't beleive Paige is 23. Kinda boggles the mind. Youngest womens champion of all time. And youngest ever to be #1 on the PWI ranking. Hell if Paige retired tommorro. I have confidence she would be inducted into the HOF 3 years from now.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Her first selfie in weeks and it's just to promote tea, ugh.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I dont care. Ill take what i can get.








What makes paige so god damn beautiful is her expressive face. So much character..So much damned hotness!!!
My goth Little Debbie snack cake!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Hope she has a match tonight.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

And shes allowed to win the fucking thing!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I dont care. Ill take what i can get.


 Lol at the second pic.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

[USER]3ku1[/USER] yeah i use to allow discussions, but as soon as this Del Rio nonsense happen this thread because a mess like 50 pages of ballshit and no pictures. So like i said before admins want this section just to be about pictures and keep discussions in WWE section or whatever company they work for. Now i know the majority of the woman's threads get shut because it just turns into bashing and crap like that so, that why i created the discussion thread.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@Cleavage who's that in your sig & avy?


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> @Cleavage who's that in your sig & avy?


Tianna Gregory.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Six18 said:


> Tianna Gregory.


Thanks,everybody on loving her.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

She sure loves piling on the make up to look decent, but with no make up on its another story.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Her first selfie in weeks and it's just to promote tea, ugh.


Bet she was sharing that hotel room with Alberto 

On another note I would like to add this old photo



People seem to forget that Paige was the one to start this womens division not Charlotte, Sasha, Becky. Heres Paige at 20 winning the NXT womens title. I just hope she can win the WWE womens title


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If theres the beginning creation of the current Womens/Divas division universe.
Paige would be the singularity!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Exactly I forgot to say Paige was the first ever NXT womens champion and she was chosen for a reason


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Im thinking Ric Flair is going to get back at Charlotte and start coming to the ring with
Paige. Leading to the new Paige/Charlotte feud.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


she replaced sasha banks (who is injured) for this promo no?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Oh yeah PAige was the first ever NXT and Divas Champ ever. The only diva in history to hold the NXT and Divas Title at the same time. Curently though I feel Paige has lost motivation. Her match with Charlotte was much better. But then they allowed a rookie like Dana to sqush her. Absurd. I don't think thats Paiges fault though. But a certain mexican . But it is what it is. Paige is only 23. She has time on her side. And I hear Vince is high up on her. So theirs always that. Vince ain't that senile then lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Seeing up natalyas nostrils...GROSS!!!
Is that nose hairs or a brown compacted snot. A combo of both[?].


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Wouldnt surprise me if Paige has lost her motivation in a company thats watered down her talent and is giving the pushes to Charlotte. Alberto isnt like by management so Paige dating him probably hasn't done her any favours

Those bikini pics from FCW look hot


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Wouldnt surprise me if Paige has lost her motivation in a company thats watered down her talent and is giving the pushes to Charlotte. Alberto isnt like by management so Paige dating him probably hasn't done her any favours
> 
> Those bikini pics from FCW look hot


I don't think it bothers her to much. She is now pretty much the star of Total Divas with the Bellas getting their own show and she gets commercials and other perks with that.

She is making her money which is the bottom line.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Lexrules said:


> I don't think it bothers her to much. She is now pretty much the star of Total Divas with the Bellas getting their own show and she gets commercials and other perks with that.
> 
> She is making her money which is the bottom line.


I also notice she has done some modelling from having that business enquires on her twitter so maybe its good shes getting herself out there


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I love Mick Foley and I appreciate that he prefaced this so that everyone clearly knows that he meant this as a joke, but was this really necessary? This whole Paige-ADR thing has been insane in how people just won't stop talking about it and then Mick goes and brings it up again once it dies down? Me thinks WWE is pushing this a little too hard with the media coverage already. For approximately the last 2 weeks if we search for news on Paige, this is just about the only thing that comes up...we get it! I mean can people even remember how accomplished or popular Paige or ADR were before this? It's as if they have accomplished nothing except for seemingly dating each other. Apparently this relationship is the only thing worth talking about in the Wrestling world?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I literally just seen this now of what Mick did putting that pic on his facebook and I laughed. He says Alberto and Paige didnt mind him putting it on his page so I guess they dont take the critisim to heart


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

How as she not have motivation anymore for wrestling? Seem liek she alright and again knows in wrestling not everyone will get pushed at one time. When she signed to WWE she knew what she was getting into everyone does. Im sure if she was not happy she would of asked for her release.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> On another note I would like to add this old photo
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to forget that Paige was the one to start this womens division not Charlotte, Sasha, Becky.


Yeah including one of the biggest marks in this thread when he claims fans of any of those 3 are some kind of NxT only fanboys :bunk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I wonder who well be squashing her on Smackdown this Week .


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> I wonder who well be squashing her on Smackdown this Week .


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

IF she is on SD, be good if he she gets a clean win, she well need it. AFter she was forced to job to some rookie.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige needs a win on Smackdown


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

UH, i thought that Cleavage made a discussion thread of Paige so things like this can be talked about there. So no one can get in trouble, and this thread would be shut down.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well PAige faces Sumer Rae on Smackdown.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is the definition of 50 50 booking. She wins every other week


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Dark Warlords said:


> UH, i thought that Cleavage made a discussion thread of Paige so things like this can be talked about there. So no one can get in trouble, and this thread would be shut down.


Lol people been discussing Paige in this thread for over a year now. No one's had any issue of it. And I don't see any issue now.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No Paige on Raw lets hope she has a Smackdown match


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> No Paige on Raw lets hope she has a Smackdown match


She had a match against Summer.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Lol people been discussing Paige in this thread for over a year now. No one's had any issue of it. And I don't see any issue now.


Check out below quote @3ku1, See the bolded part. That is what i was referring to. This is on page 441 post#4409



Cleavage said:


> [USER]3ku1[/USER] yeah i use to allow discussions, but as soon as this Del Rio nonsense happen this thread because a mess like 50 pages of ballshit and no pictures. So like i said before admins want this section just to be about pictures and keep discussions in WWE section or whatever company they work for. *Now i know the majority of the woman's threads get shut because it just turns into bashing and crap like that so, that why i created the discussion thread*.



Would like to know where that thread is though on this site? Tried to look for it, and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Dark Warlords said:


> Check out below quote @3ku1, See the bolded part. That is what i was referring to. This is on page 441 post#4409
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...omen-wrestling-discussion-thread-part-ii.html


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Aw. The discussions here were the most entertaining thing about this thread.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Cleavage said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...omen-wrestling-discussion-thread-part-ii.html


Thank you sir.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Luckiest burger ever!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



DanTheMan_89 said:


>


NXT/FCW Paige was her hottest imo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Luckiest burger ever!!!!!


Where is this from?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That was from total divas they were discussing Rosa's pregnancy 

Does anyone know when total divas season 6 starts? Is it next year? it's gonna be funny as hell if Alberto is on it


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

This is so badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Paige is one sexy ass Assassin!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

That pic with the gun is bad ass


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige lowkey reminds of a female rapper by the name of Snow Tha Product.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Is anybody else a little bit excited about the brand split possibilities and how it could help Paige and the rest of the Ladies (as well as the mid-card in general). As long as they introduce more belts like the 2 brands before, the mid-card could be more respected...finally. This doesn't guarantee anything as far as better booking goes, but at least the 2 rosters will get more time/emphasis.

As far as Paige and the Ladies, this is probably a good thing to get them more attention overall. Tag belts would definitely help or at least a secondary title. I wonder if they will have the Ladies compete on BOTH Raw & Smackdown, otherwise the pool of contenders will be pretty small on each brand. It really hurts considering so many Ladies are hurt or otherwise unavailable right now. Maybe they would bring up Bayley and perhaps this is why WWE is considering signing Velvet Skye and Angelina Love to get more bodies on the Main Roster.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Is anybody else a little bit excited about the brand split possibilities and how it could help Paige and the rest of the Ladies (as well as the mid-card in general). As long as they introduce more belts like the 2 brands before, the mid-card could be more respected...finally. This doesn't guarantee anything as far as better booking goes, but at least the 2 rosters will get more time/emphasis.
> 
> As far as Paige and the Ladies, this is probably a good thing to get them more attention overall. Tag belts would definitely help or at least a secondary title. I wonder if they will have the Ladies compete on BOTH Raw & Smackdown, otherwise the pool of contenders will be pretty small on each brand. It really hurts considering so many Ladies are hurt or otherwise unavailable right now. Maybe they would bring up Bayley and perhaps this is why WWE is considering signing Velvet Skye and Angelina Love to get more bodies on the Main Roster.


It's terrible for Paige and every female not named Sasha banks and charlotte. If Alvarez is correct all the women will be moved to smackdown. Smackdown averages 5 minute segments a week and only 1 feud a time in the 2 hour slot. This would absolutely hurt the entire female roster if true. At least with raw we get 2 segments sometimes and then another guaranteed segment on smackdown . Sasha banks is yesssing on twitter because she knows it benefits her like crazy, puts all the spotlight on her for the next 6 months minimum and pretty much destroys momentum of every other female. If they do it right and split the females in 2 then it could be good for Paige and the others, but that's not the rumor right now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


Paiges reaction to seeing the Del Rio like on TWitter :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> It's terrible for Paige and every female not named Sasha banks and charlotte. If Alvarez is correct all the women will be moved to smackdown. Smackdown averages 5 minute segments a week and only 1 feud a time in the 2 hour slot. This would absolutely hurt the entire female roster if true. At least with raw we get 2 segments sometimes and then another guaranteed segment on smackdown . Sasha banks is yesssing on twitter because she knows it benefits her like crazy, puts all the spotlight on her for the next 6 months minimum and pretty much destroys momentum of every other female. If they do it right and split the females in 2 then it could be good for Paige and the others, but that's not the rumor right now.


Well if its true and all th women are going to be chucked onto SD. WEll PAige is screwed. She is barely on tv as it is. She was on ME. With only an average of 5 miniutes on SD per week. Charlotte gets all the billing, so does Sasha. Unless your right gets split in two. But I Don't see how this is any different then before. All they are doing is cutting out the middle man. And Isolating the roster.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Paiges reaction to seeing the Del Rio like on TWitter :lol


 lol


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

They can't split a tiny division, it's a good decision that they are keeping them in one show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> They can't split a tiny division, it's a good decision that they are keeping them in one show.


Well in terms of nothing loss nothing gained sure. But the focus with only 5 minute segments a week well be on Charlotte and SAsha. Seeing they are probably gonna be the match at SS. SO i am not sure this is a good thing for PAige if anything.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> They can't split a tiny division, it's a good decision that they are keeping them in one show.


Tiny division? They have 15 women on the main roster for 1 title belt and approx 30mins of screen time total across both shows, you take injuries out the equation and there is upto 10 or so women sitting in the back doing nothing they need to brand split if they are to get any TV time shared out between them then add Bayley and Asuka I think there will be more than enough for 2 rosters


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yes I do agree the brand split should benefit. IF they split the division into two. You have what 15 out their right now. But basically just Charlotte right now. The rest out back waiting and watching. IF you split it 8 by 8. It could work. But if they don't then its just gonna be Sasha and Charlotte in the 5 minute segments per week. Nothing changes. So they need to split the division.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> It's terrible for Paige and every female not named Sasha banks and charlotte. If Alvarez is correct all the women will be moved to smackdown. Smackdown averages 5 minute segments a week and only 1 feud a time in the 2 hour slot. This would absolutely hurt the entire female roster if true. At least with raw we get 2 segments sometimes and then another guaranteed segment on smackdown . Sasha banks is yesssing on twitter because she knows it benefits her like crazy, puts all the spotlight on her for the next 6 months minimum and pretty much destroys momentum of every other female. If they do it right and split the females in 2 then it could be good for Paige and the others, but that's not the rumor right now.


IF it's true that ALL the Ladies are going to Smackdown, then yes that is quite dumb. I agree that when possible, splitting 16 between the 2 shows for 8 & 8 would probably work just fine. 

As long as the Division is split OR the full Division still appears on BOTH shows, Paige and co. should be just fine.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

PAige on Main Event lord.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some1 please put the new paige vs summer rae online already!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Their top diva on Main Event Lol. IS that her new book or soething? She looks hot.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*













> Nattie keep being a beacon of light, Maryse stay sassy, Jojo tear up those anthems, Sasha stay bossy, Tamina’s my BITCH forever ha! Trin & Summer stay real, Emma and Becks keep your senses of humor, Lana keep asking too many questions &#55357;&#56834; and Charlotte DO YOUR JOB!


I think Eden mentioned everyone but Paige :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I think Eden mentioned everyone but Paige :lol


Yeah, she didn't mention Alicia, Lilian or the Bellas, but nice try


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I will just state, don't listen to Alverez.

One that Meltzer discussed is Charlotte moving between the roster, which to me screams "important stuff on Raw, Charlotte wins on Smackdown" which is very bad in my book.

But the prevailing stuff is that it's all discussion now with the women and no one really kbows. I do hope it's a hard split though, would do wonders for Becky and Paige (since both are a little lost at the moment)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Paige looks very angelic in this photo 



PaigeLover said:


>


I dont think Paige is bothered by Alberto's tweet as she didnt seem bothered about Mick doing that photo on his facebook


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

^^^^^^


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Alberto probably has his fair share of that ass


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> > Nattie keep being a beacon of light, Maryse stay sassy, Jojo tear up those anthems, Sasha stay bossy, Tamina’s my BITCH forever ha! Trin & Summer stay real, Emma and Becks keep your senses of humor, Lana keep asking too many questions &#55357;&#56834; and Charlotte DO YOUR JOB!
> 
> 
> I think Eden mentioned everyone but Paige


Naomi too but who cares honestly. Just annoucer who can easily replaced.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Naomi too but who cares honestly. Just annoucer who can easily replaced.


Trin is Naomi though


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


I wonder if she sticks her tongue out for Alberto


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Pummy said:
> 
> 
> > Naomi too but who cares honestly. Just annoucer who can easily replaced.
> ...


I overlooked it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Do we really have to keep referencing Del Rio with everything Paige does lol. Whether she sticks her tonuge out or her ass? Come on. Eden diddn't mention Paige, and Eden is? Anyway NO Diva since Paige in 2013 has done anything in WWE. Let's be honest about that.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

She got a interesting tattoo, lmao.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

IS that her finger? For a second was like what the hell is wrong with her arm lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige looks very angelic in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think Paige is bothered by Alberto's tweet as she didnt seem bothered about Mick doing that photo on his facebook


Well I was joking. But lets not pretend to think for Paige. Who knows. Micks Photo? Well why would she bothered by that. Paige is prob not even aware of the like tweet why would she be.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> IS that her finger? For a second was like what the hell is wrong with her arm lol.


Yes, it's her finger.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Shes so going to eventually regret getting that tat.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I respect anything Paige does and it's her life but this may be something she regrets. Not a smart tattoo imho. I hope it wasn't done just for a total divas episode.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She got a interesting tattoo, lmao.


Holy fuck that's an awful tattoo.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

At least it's not a big one, lol. Btw this whole thing it's really awkward and funny.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige is going to smackdown


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige better adopt another cat or dog and name it papi as a back-up plan.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is going to smackdown


Hmm could work both ways. Raw is still the number one show. So Guess having no Divas on Raw. Means they get more screen time on SD. But it must be quantity v Quality. Because they only get 5 minute segments at tops on SD. If they don't split it like 8 by 8. I fear their well be only one programme like their has been. And it well be Charlotte and Sasha dominating. Therefore isolating the Womens Roster. But well see.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Hmm could work both ways. Raw is still the number one show. So Guess having no Divas on Raw. Means they get more screen time on SD. But it must be quantity v Quality. Because they only get 5 minute segments at tops on SD. If they don't split it like 8 by 8. I fear their well be only one programme like their has been. And it well be Charlotte and Sasha dominating. Therefore isolating the Womens Roster. But well see.


No its not that. I think they actually are splitting the women. Paige was just advertised today following the split for Mohegan sun smack down tapings. She will be facing naomi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's that tattoo pic for real? That is the most random thing she has ever done if true, I don't know about you guys but I think making a tattoo probably related to someone you date for such a little period of time is almost always a bad idea


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well if its related to Del Rio. Papi I am not sure what is related too. But a bit short sighted. Tattoes are permenant.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Papi is daddy in Spanish, lol. Someone asked if the tattoo it's fake, and the artist said that it's real.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

OMG please don't tell me she got that tattoo cos of Alberto. What is that guy doing to her? He must had one hell of an impact for her to get a tattoo saying papi. I think Paige will regret that as I see this just being a fun thing


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Eh, it's not like it's the first tattoo she got. And it's so small it can be changed easily. I'm worrying more about Del Rio, he's seemingly getting something on his back or chest, probably bigger; a lot harder to deal with.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> No its not that. I think they actually are splitting the women. Paige was just advertised today following the split for Mohegan sun smack down tapings. She will be facing naomi.


You got a link please?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> It's that tattoo pic for real? That is the most random thing she has ever done if true, I don't know about you guys but I think making a tattoo probably related to someone you date for such a little period of time is almost always a bad idea


I'm with you on that. It is a bad move but then he might be treating her very good, we will never know. I just wouldn't never do that though.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Papi is daddy in Spanish, lol. Someone asked if the tattoo it's fake, and the artist said that it's real.


grandfather (affectionate) in french..why this tattoo? strange..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Eh, it's not like it's the first tattoo she got. And it's so small it can be changed easily. I'm worrying more about Del Rio, he's seemingly getting something on his back or chest, probably bigger; a lot harder to deal with.


It still an stupid idea, for both of them. Maybe they last forever and we are all wrong, but doing that when they probably have less than 6 months dating just seem like bad decision


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Kinda creepy if she refers to Del Rio as Daddy. Does she father her lol? Err. IS it because shes 23, and shes young enough to be his daughter. They have that kinda relationship? :lol. Maybe its her father.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> It still an stupid idea, for both of them. Maybe they last forever and we are all wrong, but doing that when they probably have less than 6 months dating just seem like bad decision


They wont last lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> You got a link please?


Mohegan sun twitter click the link on WWE live


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, feel you're all doing Paige and Del Rio a disservice saying it won't last. What, because of preconceptions, or because you just don't like him?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Mohegan sun twitter click the link on WWE live


One thing which makes me think "card subject to change" is no Cena, who IS going to be the face of Smackdown


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> One thing which makes me think "card subject to change" is no Cena, who IS going to be the face of Smackdown


Cards always subject to change but it's my guess that those listed are very likely to stay on sd. They have probably already started doing preliminary drafts on certain wrestlers. They have probably decided most of the roster before the announcement was even made. Cena and reigns are 2 they probably are still deciding on and or don't want to leak too early.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Also, feel you're all doing Paige and Del Rio a disservice saying it won't last. What, because of preconceptions, or because you just don't like him?


Preconceptions? Paige is a 23 yr old who turned down a guy she was with for along time, because she diddnt want to settle down. I think some peoples knee jerk reaction to Del Rio is. He is older, and has kids. It just doesent add up. I don't dislike Del Rio.I have no personal ill will to the guy. I just think shes a 23 year old girl whos on the road most of the time. And found an outlet, simple as that. But it well fizzle out. Personally I think she should of stayed single for prob five years. Especially hearing about Del Rio and Trips having heat. Maybe Paige was short sighted. But I think its been done to death. PRefer for now on just to talk about her wrestling career. Well what is left anyway.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Cards always subject to change but it's my guess that those listed are very likely to stay on sd. They have probably already started doing preliminary drafts on certain wrestlers. They have probably decided most of the roster before the announcement was even made. Cena and reigns are 2 they probably are still deciding on and or don't want to leak too early.


Maybe not leak to the public but according to Meltz it's been super confirmed Cena is on Smackdown


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Preconceptions? Paige is a 23 yr old who turned down a guy she was with for along time, because she diddnt want to settle down. I think some peoples knee jerk reaction to Del Rio is. He is older, and has kids. It just doesent add up. I don't dislike Del Rio.I have no personal ill will to the guy. I just think shes a 23 year old girl whos on the road most of the time. And found an outlet, simple as that. But it well fizzle out. Personally I think she should of stayed single for prob five years. Especially hearing about Del Rio and Trips having heat. Maybe Paige was short sighted. But I think its been done to death. PRefer for now on just to talk about her wrestling career. Well what is left anyway.


First things first, don't believe everything you read. All the stuff about Del Rio and Trips having heat is the absolute garbage tier of wrestling journalism. Also beyond that, I don't think it's right to make an assessment of ones personal life based on wrestling life; she likes someone but you don't like it because of false information that it may be bad for her job. Well personal life comes first.

Also look at what they are doing. In the 3 weeks people have known about them, they basically gone out all across America in there free time. Orlando one week, LA the next, this week Vegas. This doesn't particularly sound like the settle down relationship, at all. In fact it sounds less intense and more enjoyable than any of her others so far. 

And again we have no idea what they are like, but I think saying this is just an outlet is a real disservice. Why is it only that, what proof do you have? What because she's young and he's not? Just like her parents? It's more common than you think, and I find people shitting all over it is either because they can't accept that, or they can't accept Del Rio, or they can't accept that they haven't a chance with Paige. I dunno. In any case, I feel a lot of you are being flippant with no real reason to be.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Caffore said:


> Maybe not leak to the public but according to Meltz it's been super confirmed Cena is on Smackdown


Yeah but that's meltz and not WWE. WWE likely doesn't want the media knowing which brand cena is going to just yet. Also meltz has been wrong on so many stuff recently it's crazy. Not sure what's going on with his sources.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Papi

^^^ I looked up the meaning of Papi and it doesnt just mean father in spanish theres another meaning heres the paragraph from the link im talking about

''2. A slang term that is similar in affect to Daddy in the phrase "Who's your Daddy?!" Often given by women to their boyfriends/husbands or to their sex partner. It is most often used during intercourse, but is also just used as a pet name. During intercourse it can be used to describe both pain or pleasure. For example "AI! Papi!" with emphasis on the Ai could be used when it is hurting, while "Ai papi!" or "Oh papi!" could indicate pleasure.''

^^^ So this could be another meaning why she got it kinda weird

Anyways its her decision to get that tattoo I just hope this doesnt end badly for her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...e-gets-new-tattoo-for-alberto-del-rio-photos/

News link of the tattoo and Paige and Alberto together


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

You know that her career it's in the lowest point, when people only talk/cares about her personal life.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> You know that her career it's in the lowest point, when people only talk/cares about her personal life.


Not true at all. She could take a picture holding a dog and it would make front page news on dirt sheet sites. In fact that very thing has happened many times. The fact that her personal life is this news worthy to so many shows that her career is anything but down. You won't ever see new sites mention or care about many others and their personal lives, because frankly it wouldn't drive traffic.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You have a point Paige and Alberto have created a buzz about them that no one else would achieve


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Yeah but that's meltz and not WWE. WWE likely doesn't want the media knowing which brand cena is going to just yet. Also meltz has been wrong on so many stuff recently it's crazy.


I'm almost certain anything that you believe he has been 'wrong' about are reports that are falsely attributed to him, as is usually the case. Meltz is the one who broke the news about the brand split long before it was announced, back in February. He is the most credible source there is.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> You know that her career it's in the lowest point, when people only talk/cares about her personal life.


Yep


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Not true at all. She could take a picture holding a dog and it would make front page news on dirt sheet sites. In fact that very thing has happened many times. The fact that her personal life is this news worthy to so many shows that her career is anything but down. You won't ever see new sites mention or care about many others and their personal lives, because frankly it wouldn't drive traffic.


Because the others attract views in those sites with what's going on in their careers (the best example it's Sasha and her concussion). Btw do you honestly think that people making fun of her relationship it's good for her?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


>


the dog seems so bored...come on,it's Paige,enjoy!..^^


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Because the others attract views in those sites with what's going on in their careers (the best example it's Sasha and her concussion). Btw do you honestly think that people making fun of her relationship it's good for her?


I honestly don't think her relationship has any bearing on her career and could care less about what troll is making fun of Paige today. It's literally the same smarks throughout the Internet and has no bearing on her popularity. But if we're going by her career she just had a her first singles match on raw 2 weeks ago that trended on twitter for an entire day. I can't remember the last time any female trended worldwide on twitter besides Paige and her promo 5 months ago.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

PKKanza said:


> You know that her career it's in the lowest point, when people only talk/cares about her personal life.


Not her fault some people still keep talking about her. Also there is no wrestling news about her to talking with.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Alberto is now 39 he celebrated his birthday on 25th May. Paige likes older men


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I honestly don't think her relationship has any bearing on her career and could care less about what troll is making fun of Paige today. It's literally the same smarks throughout the Internet and has no bearing on her popularity. But if we're going by her career she just had a her first singles match on raw 2 weeks ago that trended on twitter for an entire day. I can't remember the last time any female trended worldwide on twitter besides Paige and her promo 5 months ago.


I know that her relationship doesn't affect her career, I'm just saying that people only care about that, and some of her fans are making fun of her too. 

About her career, trending on twitter means nothing when they only use her as enhancement talent.



Pummy said:


> Not her fault some people still keep talking about her. Also there is no wrestling news about her to talking with.


Of course it's not her fault, it just "sad" that it's the only thing that people care about.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige definately gonna end up regretting that tattoo.... ona the other hand least we know what Paige calls Berto in the bedroom :lmao


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Its funny she got that tattoo but I think she will regret it. Why is she rushing this relationship getting a tattoo WTF

Alberto got one as well so we need to look out for it


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> I know that her relationship doesn't affect her career, I'm just saying that people only care about that, and some of her fans are making fun of her too.
> 
> About her career, trending on twitter means nothing when they only use her as enhancement talent.
> 
> ...


Difference is no one really cares about anyone else. Sasha is someone they care about, but more now because there's a very serious risk her career will end pretty damn soon (3 serious injuries and 2 less serious injuries in 10 months). 

People care about it because she's not booked right now. Wouldn't call that a career low the seaire for her is seemingly as high as ever. He career isn't low her booking is. 

When she does something, they notice (case in point, match against Charlotte the most viewed womens segment on youtube in months)

You're mixing booking and career up. Career wise she's still in high demand and shifting merch, and can walk away to be way more successful probably. In terms of career she's doing great, because the wrestling job isn't about booking in the end it's about selling.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well lets just say Paige is barely selling.Because she is barley on screen as it is. Call it what ypou want booking selling, flying, swimming lol. Paiges wrestling is non existent atm. More nxt talent have come through, who are not on Paiges lvl imo. But that's the booking of WWE atm. Focus on you then move on to something else more shiny. As it is Paige is still the top merch seller for divas. And gets alot of views on YT. As for her personal life. Ppl talk about that because well shes polarizing. But what else is their to talk about? I am not sure Paige likes older men. Based on a few guys. But maybe in the future she should think about who she gets involved with, and not be so impulsive. OR date a guy closer to her age.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Difference is no one really cares about anyone else. Sasha is someone they care about, but more now because there's a very serious risk her career will end pretty damn soon (3 serious injuries and 2 less serious injuries in 10 months).
> 
> People care about it because she's not booked right now. Wouldn't call that a career low the seaire for her is seemingly as high as ever. He career isn't low her booking is.
> 
> ...


Sasha really had too many injuries? I thought she only had a concussion and the knee injury. And I think they are more concerned about the fact that they aren't using her.

BTW the only think that some fans are talking about Paige (besides her relationship with del Rio) it's the "possibility" that she can be released.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well PAige won't be released. She has contracts with WWE for a few movie deals. So if they did she would sue. Breach of contract. She is also their top merch seller. And the face of the division. And clearly still the most over diva in the company (Well Sasha when she returns but for now its Paige and Sasha). She is money for them, they like money. Vince is also high up on her. So if Paige leaves it well be on her own terms, not because she was released. IF she did leave she is only 23, she could easily return one day. Prob pay her the big bucks to be a special attraction at ppvs haha.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She got a interesting tattoo, lmao.





PKKanza said:


> Yes, it's her finger.





The Regent Alien. said:


> Shes so going to eventually regret getting that tat.





islesfan13 said:


> I respect anything Paige does and it's her life but this may be something she regrets. Not a smart tattoo imho. I hope it wasn't done just for a total divas episode.





Gandhi said:


> Holy fuck that's an awful tattoo.





PKKanza said:


> At least it's not a big one, lol. Btw this whole thing it's really awkward and funny.





The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige better adopt another cat or dog and name it papi as a back-up plan.





Mordecay said:


> It's that tattoo pic for real? That is the most random thing she has ever done if true, I don't know about you guys but I think making a tattoo probably related to someone you date for such a little period of time is almost always a bad idea





3ku1 said:


> Well if its related to Del Rio. Papi I am not sure what is related too. But a bit short sighted. Tattoes are permenant.





deanambroselover said:


> OMG please don't tell me she got that tattoo cos of Alberto. What is that guy doing to her? He must had one hell of an impact for her to get a tattoo saying papi. I think Paige will regret that as I see this just being a fun thing





PaigeLover said:


> I'm with you on that. It is a bad move but then he might be treating her very good, we will never know. I just wouldn't never do that though.





Mordecay said:


> It still an stupid idea, for both of them. Maybe they last forever and we are all wrong, but doing that when they probably have less than 6 months dating just seem like bad decision





3ku1 said:


> Kinda creepy if she refers to Del Rio as Daddy. Does she father her lol? Err. IS it because shes 23, and shes young enough to be his daughter. They have that kinda relationship? :lol. Maybe its her father.





3ku1 said:


> They wont last lol.





deanambroselover said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Papi
> 
> ^^^ I looked up the meaning of Papi and it doesnt just mean father in spanish theres another meaning heres the paragraph from the link im talking about
> 
> ...





deanambroselover said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...e-gets-new-tattoo-for-alberto-del-rio-photos/
> 
> News link of the tattoo and Paige and Alberto together





PKKanza said:


> You know that her career it's in the lowest point, when people only talk/cares about her personal life.





PaigeLover said:


> Yep





PKKanza said:


> Because the others attract views in those sites with what's going on in their careers (the best example it's Sasha and her concussion). Btw do you honestly think that people making fun of her relationship it's good for her?





SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Paige definately gonna end up regretting that tattoo.... ona the other hand least we know what Paige calls Berto in the bedroom :lmao





deanambroselover said:


> Its funny she got that tattoo but I think she will regret it. Why is she rushing this relationship getting a tattoo WTF
> 
> Alberto got one as well so we need to look out for it



I said that i was going to leave this alone. I said that i was going to speak my peace one time on it, and go from there. I said that this is a one and done type of thing. *But damn it, this topic of discussion is just like dealing with the mob, you try to leave, and they pull you back in.* Well, i guess as an objective Paige fan, i have to add my thoughts on this part as well. 

I have said this for a bit now, this is going to be something bad for her if she is not careful. Being involved with someone that has beef with the company can lead to things going haywire for her career. This could end up as something that could have long lasting negative impacts on her career. Even Kevin Castle said it himself:











I mean, this is not the first time a relationship has caused someone in wrestling to abandon their desire to be the best to be with their mate. Does AJ Lee and CM Punk. AJ had The WWE pretty much in the palm of her hand. She could have whatever she wanted, but she allowed her companionship with CM Punk lead to her no longer being in the business that she wanted to be apart of ever since she was a little kid. Ever since she got trained by Jay Lethal. one could say that she had at least a good 5 or 6 more years left in her to give to the company. But being with Punk caused her to leave The WWE sooner than she should have. Jerry Lawler sacrificed his career in The WWE shortly when his then wife Stacy "The Cat" Carter was released by WWE. I remember reading that he was so furious that he left as well. Funny thing, as soon as they got divorced, he was back on WWE TV. I wonder does Paige have that type of cache with WWE to where if something like that happened with her, could she just leave, and then come back like nothing ever happened? I really do not know about that one. 



PKKanza said:


> Sasha really had too many injuries? I thought she only had a concussion and the knee injury. And I think they are more concerned about the fact that they aren't using her.
> 
> BTW the only think that some fans are talking about Paige (besides her relationship with del Rio)* it's the "possibility" that she can be released.*


Any REAL FAN OF HERS would be fearing that as well. Any relationship that could have you at odds with your superiors could make this a definite possibility. 



3ku1 said:


> Well lets just say Paige is barely selling.Because she is barley on screen as it is. Call it what ypou want booking selling, flying, swimming lol. Paiges wrestling is non existent atm. More nxt talent have come through, who are not on Paiges lvl imo. But that's the booking of WWE atm. Focus on you then move on to something else more shiny. As it is Paige is still the top merch seller for divas. And gets alot of views on YT. As for her personal life. Ppl talk about that because well shes polarizing. But what else is their to talk about? I am not sure Paige likes older men. Based on a few guys. *But maybe in the future she should think about who she gets involved with,* and not be so impulsive. OR date a guy closer to her age.


Truest statement that can be made about this. I have said this before. WWE has a way of making your feel that brunt of bad decisions that you make. WWE has a way of making sure that you understand that you will have hell to pay for doing things that is not "best for business." Hell, i do not think that is just a WWE thing. I thing that it is more of a Total Wrestling Business thing. 

Examples:

1. HHH celebrates with this friends at MSG = Jobbing, and looking like a bitch for 3 years before they finally did something with him. 

2. Roman Reigns made some comments about not being like John Cena = For 2 or 3 months sounded like John Cena in promos

3. JTG and Alex Riley piss off Cena = 






4. There is a rumor that when Hardcore Holly was dating Cathy Dingman in WWE during The Attitude era, some people were jealous and hurt by it, and both i believe were punished for it. 

And the list goes on and on and on. WWE has a way of punishing a person for doing things they feel should not go the way they feel it should go. As a talent for WWE, you have to be *ON TASK* as far as the decisions that you make. You have to understand that those choices can have consequences that can impact your standing in the business and especially WWE. Who you roll with is just one of those crucial decisions you have to be concerned with as you work for WWE. You must be careful in how you deal with WWE, and Paige really needs to understand that. *PAIGE HAS A FAMILY LEGACY THAT SHE CAN START IN WWE IN THE KNIGHT DYNASTY, AND IF SHE IS NOT CAREFUL, SHE WILL DENY HERSELF OF IT!*

*WATCH THE VIDEOS!*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Dark Warlords said:


> I said that i was going to leave this alone. I said that i was going to speak my peace one time on it, and go from there. I said that this is a one and done type of thing. *But damn it, this topic of discussion is just like dealing with the mob, you try to leave, and they pull you back in.* Well, i guess as an objective Paige fan, i have to add my thoughts on this part as well.
> 
> I have said this for a bit now, this is going to be something bad for her if she is not careful. Being involved with someone that has beef with the company can lead to things going haywire for her career. This could end up as something that could have long lasting negative impacts on her career. Even Kevin Castle said it himself:
> 
> ...


tl;dr


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

While I agree their are alot of backstage politics. And i do agree maybe not popular around here. But Paige has been tactless. ITs her life she can do what the hell she wants. But in the wresting industry. Your connections, and who you choose to have relationships with. Can effect your career. Now on the surface you think these are grown adults. Why should WWE care? PArtly because they are running a buisness. And Vince has prooven to be a very petty man. But he is also running a very wealthy buisness. It is my personal opinion. Paige is going to regret dating Del Rio in the long run. But what do I know. It is just my impartial observartion.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> While I agree their are alot of backstage politics. And i do agree maybe not popular around here. But Paige has been tactless. ITs her life she can do what the hell she wants. But in the wresting industry. Your connections, and who you choose to have relationships with. Can effect your career. Now on the surface you think these are grown adults. Why should WWE care? PArtly because they are running a buisness. And Vince has prooven to be a very petty man. But he is also running a very wealthy buisness. It is my personal opinion. Paige is going to regret dating Del Rio in the long run. But what do I know. It is just my impartial observartion.



*WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You guys are going to get this thread closed, good job. They made a discussion thread and you guys dont use it.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

"*Dana Brooke hasn’t been on the main roster for more than a few weeks but management is already high on her. She is still green in the ring but she seems to be overcoming her shortcomings with her personality and she is pretty good with her promos. It probably doesn’t hurt that she has a background in bodybuilding since Vince McMahon and Triple H are huge bodybuilding fans.

The current plan for Dana Brooke and Charlotte is to eventually split them up so they could have a big program against each other. Earlier this week, Dave Meltzer noted that Vince McMahon is a big fan of Brooke and she’s being groomed to be the “female Roman Reigns.” It looks the company is giving her the ring time on the road because she’s been wrestling against Natalya, Paige and Becky Lynch at the live events.

Regarding Ric Flair’s status with the company, the split-up with Charlotte might have been sped up because of Emma’s injury. Flair’s interview on Talk Is Jericho is up now (recorded before the storyline split) and he was talking about going on the upcoming Japan tour with his daughter. His run as a regular on TV could be over but there’s talk of bringing him back on TV for another storyline.*"

i want a coalition with Paige and becky to win the title and to keep it..i really Hate Charlotte and Dana..come on Vince,listen to the fans..

love my wallpaper


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BruceWayne316 said:


> You guys are going to get this thread closed, good job. They made a discussion thread and you guys dont use it.


I don't get that. No one discusses in that thrad hardly ever. If you've noticed over 4k replies. People have been discussing in this thread for a while now. And Mods have had no problem. SO I don't get how this would be closed down any time soon. It's a Paige thread ain't it? It's a subset thread.

Eta: I am sorry Dana is god awful. Paige and Becky are the most over Divas. Why on earth does Vince push talent no one likes? It is madness.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> "* Earlier this week, Dave Meltzer noted that Vince McMahon is a big fan of Brooke and she’s being groomed to be the “female Roman Reigns.” It looks the company is giving her the ring time on the road because she’s been wrestling against Natalya, Paige and Becky Lynch at the live events.*


*

I really hope this is not the case with Dana. She seems nice, but is she really ready? They already rushed her up here to help as a replacement for all of the other unavailable Ladies.

Also, they are making it sound like Sasha, Bayley, and perhaps now Dana are going to get reigns before Paige and Becky? That's insane! And this isn't even including Asuka or Carmella, or a bunch of girls that used to be in SHIMMER. Even Naomi deserves a reign before Dana.

Right now, having Dana as an unstoppable force that never loses and is super protected like Roman would be awful for this Division! How would this help improve the Division in any way? Really short squash matches against the more experienced Ladies?

I still say that turning Paige Heel anytime after WM 33 next year could be a possible time for her to get a longer reign. She's already putting the other Ladies over, so why can't she elevate them while she's a Heel champ on PPVs?*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

I think that I not the only want who thinks she will suffer for this relationship.

I mean Del Rio y very agorrant person in the real life too.

I hope that a superstar of her same age arrive to WWE and date her and make her happy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I have to agree on the whole backstage politics as when your dating someone that isnt high up it could affect your career. Paige needs to be careful as Alberto isnt exactly liked. I know the whole racism wasn't his fault as it was the social media manager but Alberto did do shoot interviews and obviously WWE didnt like that. Paige is the top diva and Vince is high on her so I really hope she doesnt favour Alberto over her own career. This whole tattoo thing is crazy shes only been seeing him a short time and gets a tattoo to do with him. She never did that with Kevin 

As for Dana I cant believe they want to push her when you have Paige and Becky who are getting reactions and are better


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I still say that turning Paige Heel anytime after WM 33 next year could be a possible time for her to get a longer reign. She's already putting the other Ladies over, so why can't she elevate them while she's a Heel champ on PPVs?


wasn't she a heel after the PCB disbandment? it helped her after that? not sure..

i don't want to see Dana as the "female Roman Reigns",she and charlotte resemble physically to men,too much bodybuilding women is not a good thing for the diva circle (look the williams sisters in Tennis) ..they're horrible physically and that harms the entire women division...

Paige turns around,she fights always against the same girls (summer rae,naomi,charlotte,and now dana) ,WWE need to put new blood in the diva's division (but girls who resemble to girls not to men) ,then it will be possible for her to form a group and try to win the diva's title ..just my point of view


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> Sasha really had too many injuries? I thought she only had a concussion and the knee injury. And I think they are more concerned about the fact that they aren't using her.
> 
> BTW the only think that some fans are talking about Paige (besides her relationship with del Rio) it's the "possibility" that she can be released.


She's had t injuries in 10 months. She was out with a concussion before the last concussion (she didn't wrestle any show from 23rd April until mid may, when she got Concussed again). Before that was thr Knee injury, a week off after Summerslam and a week off after the november 2015 UK tour. She's been given a reduced schedule post Mania and still gets hurt, it's a very legitimate issue.

And that last statement is utter shit, really. And besides, even just combining those two it's still twice as much as anyone is talking about the current womens storyline


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Dark Warlords said:


> I said that i was going to leave this alone. I said that i was going to speak my peace one time on it, and go from there. I said that this is a one and done type of thing. *But damn it, this topic of discussion is just like dealing with the mob, you try to leave, and they pull you back in.* Well, i guess as an objective Paige fan, i have to add my thoughts on this part as well.
> 
> I have said this for a bit now, this is going to be something bad for her if she is not careful. Being involved with someone that has beef with the company can lead to things going haywire for her career. This could end up as something that could have long lasting negative impacts on her career. Even Kevin Castle said it himself:
> 
> ...


I'm gonna tell you right now, that first video is complete bullshit. Those guys reported that Paige must be on coke and possibly acted as a prostitute when she first came to America, based on a tumblr post.

And no actual news reporter in wrestling have said Del Rio has heat, and if they sacked her for that anyway, she'd have such an unfair/constructive dismissal claim against them it'd maje their head spin


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> "*Dana Brooke hasn’t been on the main roster for more than a few weeks but management is already high on her. She is still green in the ring but she seems to be overcoming her shortcomings with her personality and she is pretty good with her promos. It probably doesn’t hurt that she has a background in bodybuilding since Vince McMahon and Triple H are huge bodybuilding fans.
> 
> The current plan for Dana Brooke and Charlotte is to eventually split them up so they could have a big program against each other. Earlier this week, Dave Meltzer noted that Vince McMahon is a big fan of Brooke and she’s being groomed to be the “female Roman Reigns.” It looks the company is giving her the ring time on the road because she’s been wrestling against Natalya, Paige and Becky Lynch at the live events.
> 
> ...


Meltzer didn't say that. Female Roman Reigns was literally fabricated


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@Caffore 
[/MENTION]:http://wrestlingnews.co/spoiler-long-term-plans-for-charlotte-and-dana-brooke/

sorry if that's wrong.

fan art


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> @Caffore
> [/MENTION]:http://wrestlingnews.co/spoiler-long-term-plans-for-charlotte-and-dana-brooke/
> 
> sorry if that's wrong.
> ...


Meltz said they liked her in passing, but that whole "female roman reigns" thing is fabricated by that site


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> She's had t injuries in 10 months. She was out with a concussion before the last concussion (she didn't wrestle any show from 23rd April until mid may, when she got Concussed again). Before that was thr Knee injury, a week off after Summerslam and a week off after the november 2015 UK tour. She's been given a reduced schedule post Mania and still gets hurt, it's a very legitimate issue.
> 
> And that last statement is utter shit, really. And besides, even just combining those two it's still twice as much as anyone is talking about the current womens storyline


How do you got that info, because it sounds worse than I thought.

When her fans are worried that she is getting release, you know that it's a problem, not to mention that TD it's the reason why her job is safe. Btw, maybe there isn't a clear women's storyline, but people was talking about Charlotte's segment last week, in a good or a bad way.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> How do you got that info, because it sounds worse than I thought.
> 
> When her fans are worried that she is getting release, you know that it's a problem, not to mention that TD it's the reason why her job is safe. Btw, maybe there isn't a clear women's storyline, but people was talking about Charlotte's segment last week, in a good or a bad way.


Her job is safe because shes still far and away the biggest star in the division. Seriously do people even think. Why tf would they release their biggest star since aj and the bellas and keep the likes of summer naomi tamina Rosa fox etc. People just don't think. Also I wouldn't be surprised if she leaves or has left tds since she doesn't mention mention it much anymore and the shows on the way out. Her job is more safe due to the amount of TV shows she's on the network and movies coming up than the e show. If you watch the network you would know that shows like swerved and camp wwe focus heavily on her, more so than any other current female on the roster. If you follow wwe studios you would also know wwe has 2 movies coming out where Paige is the female protagonist.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Her job is safe because shes still far and away the biggest star in the division. Seriously do people even think. Why tf would they release their biggest star since aj and the bellas and keep the likes of summer naomi tamina Rosa fox etc. People just don't think. Also I wouldn't be surprised if she leaves or has left tds since she doesn't mention mention it much anymore and the shows on the way out. Her job is more safe due to the amount of TV shows she's on the network and movies coming up than the e show. If you watch the network you would know that shows like swerved and camp wwe focus heavily on her, more so than any other current female on the roster. If you follow wwe studios you would also know wwe has 2 movies coming out where Paige is the female protagonist.


Do you remember when some of her fans were worried that she was getting released? That tells you that some of her fans think that she has no future in the company. I know that her job is save mostly because she still makes money and she is on TD and btw, are you talking about the two animated movies?

Speaking of TD, if I'm correct, she still is part of the cast, but I think that she is going to leave the show, mostly because the comments that she is getting about her new relationship.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> How do you got that info, because it sounds worse than I thought.
> 
> When her fans are worried that she is getting release, you know that it's a problem, not to mention that TD it's the reason why her job is safe. Btw, maybe there isn't a clear women's storyline, but people was talking about Charlotte's segment last week, in a good or a bad way.


A reliable ITK along with general observation of a lot of time she has off; she takes week's off to rest up after big tours (which you may say is fair, but no one else needs it usually) and has been out of the house show circuit for about a month straight now, minus 1 weekend where we know she got injured by the ref. She's a small woman who throws herself around a lot, injuries are not shocking, but she's already lost about 2 months due to injury in 10 months on the main roster, which is an appalling record. Vince rightfully has concerns on her longevity, as it goes right now she'll be finished very quickly.

And I've heard more about Paige in the last 3 weeks than the entirety of the Natalya/Charlotte feud. In fact according to the fans, the most popular moment of that feud was the one with Paige in it


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



This has to be the hottest shoot Paige has ever done. Alberto you lucky bastard I hope he treats her right

Anyways I was just thinking you know how Paige hasn't mentioned anything about her and Alberto what if they are waiting to do an exclusive interview maybe its all for total divas when its back and thats when Paige explains all. It just seems weird how she hasn't addressed it. Paige should be on Renee's Unfiltered from a tweet she did but I dont think she will say anything then. Something has to be brewing here. Also the tattoo explanation has to be explained sometime. Also the fact that Paige and Alberto went to Disney when the kiss pic was revealed then the next week they were in LA for that wrestling show and this week they were in Las Vegas for the tattoo maybe part of that was filmed. Who knows where they will go next

As for your comments about her leaving total divas it wouldnt suprise me if after she explained Alberto she then left as really she doesnt need that show


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> Also I wouldn't be surprised if she leaves or has left tds since she doesn't mention it much anymore


Of course she's leaving/left TDs the show is done after this coming season the fact they are replacing it with Total Bella's and once they rebranded the division TDs was always gonna be over they are only showing this season because it was pretty much already filmed.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









The Terminator & The Paigetor!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

Why many superstars don't follow her boyfriend in social media?

I heard that Del rio y very arrogant and hypocrite.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> Why many superstars don't follow her boyfriend in social media?
> 
> I heard that Del rio y very arrogant and hypocrite.




Speak english!!!!


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


For some reason she looks better in this pic.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You know I love talking about Paiges life as much as the next poster haha. But can we return to the original intent of this thread now. Pics and Gifs? .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*









Paige swinging sasha banks around. Yes i know the pics are blurry as heck.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


I'm really liking this pic. Paige is hardly wearing any makeup except for some black just around the eyes and maybe some pale pink lipstick. The cap doesn't hurt either.

Also, I love how even though it looks like she was in a hurry, holding her luggage in one hand and her passport, etc in the other hand, and she still had a moment or two to take a quick picture with a smile for that little girl (who is incredibly lucky to bump into Paige at the airport, BTW). This is why Paige has tons of fans and continues to gain more.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

More words lol. Paige, Sasha, and Becky beat Summer Rae, Dana, and someone else forgot. Sasha got the pinfall.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Well, this could be interesting :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

If I was Woodss I would be heading for Paiges end lol.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Wonder where Alberto was? They are on the same touring schedule as they tweeted about Winnipeg. I bet they don't wanna be seen together around fans as they don't wanna answer questions about them. Paige does look different without all that make up


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

She look tired in this photo.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> She look tired in this photo.


WWE touring schedule is pretty tough. Also Alberto is probably wearing her out


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

He was with her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Some idiot has asking her like 20 autographs and she jokingly said "for how much you sell that on E Bay" and he said that for 20 dollars, for real, she rightfully got upset and left. I hate those kind of fans, they can ruin it for everyone, more so with Paige who always has been great with fans


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So he was with her at that airport but keeping his distance so fans dont hassle them. Paige and Alberto has to be the biggest thing of 2016


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Del Rio will be in Las Vegas next friday in a ROH with a mexican playboy star of his same age.

Sorry if my English y bad, I not speak English completly yet.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> Del Rio will be in Las Vegas next friday in a ROH with a mexican playboy star of his same age.
> 
> Sorry if my English y bad, I not speak English completly yet.


How do you know this? plus WWE wouldnt allow him to appear at ROH show


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

It's that time to vote Paige again for 2016 most attractive on the main thread. She won 2015


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Where is the main thread?


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

Here: https://www.instagram.com/p/BF62P0puKPl/

Her name is Olga Loera.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> Here: https://www.instagram.com/p/BF62P0puKPl/
> 
> Her name is Olga Loera.


He's allowed to do roh?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> Here: https://www.instagram.com/p/BF62P0puKPl/
> 
> Her name is Olga Loera.


WTF Alberto allowed to do ROH appearances and hes accompanying a female I dont think Paige will be happy with that


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige never should've got that tat, ADR is gonna cheat.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Some idiot has asking her like 20 autographs and she jokingly said "for how much you sell that on E Bay" and he said that for 20 dollars, for real, she rightfully got upset and left. I hate those kind of fans, they can ruin it for everyone, more so with Paige who always has been great with fans


"those kind of fans"? this is not fans but profiteers..and they tarnish the image of the fan base..:HHH


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I honestly think that's an error by the poster. Del Rio wrestled for the roh belt in march at vegas. There is no roh show this weekend in nevada. No idea what she's talking about.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

And that female is a Mexican Playboy star.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



islesfan13 said:


> It's that time to vote Paige again for 2016 most attractive on the main thread. She won 2015


Post the link


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Post the link


I can't on my phone, not home, it's right in main thread


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

This women are who will be with Del Rio next friday


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

She's Olga Loera.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> She's Olga Loera.
> 
> Sorry for the double post.


Like I said no idea what she's talking about. Del Rio is done with roh, roh has no shows in Vegas on Friday and wwe would never allow him to do anything with them.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Here's the link to the thread
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...xt-females-do-you-find-attractive-2016-a.html


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Mordecay said:


> Some idiot has asking her like 20 autographs and she jokingly said "for how much you sell that on E Bay" and he said that for 20 dollars, for real, she rightfully got upset and left. I hate those kind of fans, they can ruin it for everyone, more so with Paige who always has been great with fans


I'll take it a step further and say that I hate these kinds of scumbags. And, no offense, but then we wonder why Sasha Banks hates fans at the airport and the hotel? One of my buddies is an autographer himself (seeks mainly UFC and WWE wrestlers), but he would never ever be such a greedy pig like this jackass wanting like 20 autographs and then blatantly admit that he was going to sell them for $20 a piece on ebay! I wish Paige could've beat this guy's ass and put him in a real submission move.

My buddy felt incredibly bad asking Paige to sign just 4 items (a couple were for me, couple for him). And she was very nice and very funny. No questions asked or anything. And none of these were sold afterwards!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Also, it was really nice to see that Paige was still able to have fun this week, despite the general ADR hate and especially the "tattoo" hate earlier this week. She was definitely having fun & enjoying herself this week at the Cricket Wireless M&G, Main Event match with Summer Rae, & the House show yesterday in Winnipeg. In fact, her twitter certainly makes it seem like she had a really good time yesterday! Re-tweets & likes!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> This women are who will be with Del Rio next friday


In any case this is the Paige thread, not the whoever she is thread. When I Think about it. Wish from now on, no discussion of Del Rio. Just Paige Pics. But that probably won't happen haha 

ETA: Am I the only one wishing Paige would wear less mascarra? It's way overdone lately. She is so gorgeous without it. Not sure why she uses it at all.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So much hotter without that mascarra. So hot. NO Deli Rio in sight too, makes her so much hotter :lol.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

Is not a show, is a presentation.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Johnhernandez1981 said:
> 
> 
> > She's Olga Loera.
> ...


Is not a show, is a presentation.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> ETA: Am I the only one wishing Paige would wear less mascarra? It's way overdone lately. She is so gorgeous without it. Not sure why she uses it at all.


you're so right.:serious:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



paladin errant said:


> you're so right.:serious:


Your Sig great example


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Everytime Paige does this you know shes getting huge reactions yet Vince would rather push Charlotte. I think Vince needs to realise Paige is the real deal here

As for that Alberto ROH I think its fake and that women is false advertising theres no way WWE would allow Alberto to do any ROH appearances


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

You know if CM Punk had stayed in WWE I think he would of got with Paige


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Your Sig great example


she had much more makeup during some matches,with extensions of eyebrows which are horrible.:grin2:


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> You know if CM Punk had stayed in WWE I think he would of got with Paige


No thanks. Any woman on her right mind should stay away from that douche


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Has anyone seen the leaked brand split list in the general forum? Paige and Alberto are listed together on Raw. Looks like they wont be split apart


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

I heard that he will in smackdown.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Has anyone seen the leaked brand split list in the general forum? Paige and Alberto are listed together on Raw. Looks like they wont be split apart


Paige/ADR vs Bliss & Murphy ROTFLMAO.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> Paige/ADR vs Bliss & Murphy ROTFLMAO.


Wouldnt be surprised if Alberto tried it on with Alexa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



deanambroselover said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if Alberto tried it on with Alexa


 Who wouldn't? Alexa is sexy.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

For those who didn't hear Don Tony & Kevin Castle shoot on Paige/ADR





For those those who didn't hear Missionary & Joey shoot on Paige/ADR


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

I can't see the videos, what they said?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

@The Regent Alien. not gonna be happy about those videos.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

I hope Paige gets a match on Raw and wins


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

She had a match on superstars.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PKKanza said:


> She had a match on superstars.


 vs who?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> For those who didn't hear Don Tony & Kevin Castle shoot on Paige/ADR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea who missionary and joey are but Don & Kevin are unreliable defamitory fucks; they're guys who argued that Paige was on Cocaine now and probably did some prostitution when she first came to America, based on a tumblr post and the fact that "slut lol"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well it is the first male wrestler she dated. Shes not Kelly Kelly lol. Look people say shit about ppl all the time. IT is what happens, when you get very popular, your vulnrable to be scrutinized.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

No Paige on RAW, anyone manage to get a good look at Del Rio's Paige tattoo? If its even for her, was trying to get a look at it but Raw was so boring I lost focus tbh


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:lol if it was for some other chick haha. Having a Tattoo, don't want to critisize Paige, is a bit of a risk.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



PaigeLover said:


> @The Regent Alien. not gonna be happy about those videos.


A gross understatement!!!!! Livid!!!!:frown2:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

What Videos? The ones where some dudes said she was a prostitue and did cocaine? Haha. Well I doubt that is true, just people mouthing off, to get attention most likely.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Let Paige date who she wants it her life.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Yeah fair enough. But some people are invested. I actually don't care either way. But when it effects her wrestling career, then well its kinda an issue. But whatever.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

But it not effecting her csreer.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> But it not effecting her csreer.


Yeah It kinds is sorry. Mine and others share that opinion. I think her dating Del Rio has effected her wrestling career. Particilarly in how she is been booked. A ton of backstage politics their is. That is just my opinion


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Well back to pics!!!! Heres 1.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> vs who?


Summer Rae.



3ku1 said:


> Yeah It kinds is sorry. Mine and others share that opinion. I think her dating Del Rio has effected her wrestling career. Particilarly in how she is been booked. A ton of backstage politics their is. That is just my opinion


She is in the same position since the beginning of this year, how her new relationship it's affecting her career?


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah It kinds is sorry. Mine and others share that opinion. I think her dating Del Rio has effected her wrestling career. Particilarly in how she is been booked. A ton of backstage politics their is. That is just my opinion


Don't see how. Paige has been drifting in WWE limbo for a bloody long time now. Doubt dating Del Rio has changed that at all.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



kusksu said:


> Don't see how. Paige has been drifting in WWE limbo for a bloody long time now. Doubt dating Del Rio has changed that at all.


While Del Rio is not the reason Paige is drifting. You would have to be naive not to think dating Del Ri, has inflammed things imo. I mean I hear HHH and Del rio have heat. Vince is high up on Paige. So it doesent take a rocket scientist, to think. Paige is being effected by this. Look in any case, I think most can agree that Paiges wrestling career is in free fall. I guess she acheived so much at an early age. And with all these nxt talent coming through, I guess they have nothing for her. You could argue she had a hof worthy career at 23. She opened the door for everyone at NXT in the womens division. Without her influence since 2013. I doubt Sasha and co would be on the main roster. She made that possible. Yet she gets constant shit every day in or forms. I guess I am saying I woulden't be surprised if Paige asked for her release soon tbh. She seems to be standing their alone, while this group of nxt girls move forward. Maybe she would go to another promotion? Possible TNA maybe. That would be a huge loss for WWE, but a massive gain for TNA.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



3ku1 said:


> While Del Rio is not the reason Paige is drifting. You would have to be naive not to think dating Del Ri, has inflammed things imo. I mean I hear HHH and Del rio have heat. Vince is high up on Paige. So it doesent take a rocket scientist, to think. Paige is being effected by this. Look in any case, I think most can agree that Paiges wrestling career is in free fall. I guess she acheived so much at an early age. And with all these nxt talent coming through, I guess they have nothing for her. You could argue she had a hof worthy career at 23. She opened the door for everyone at NXT in the womens division. Without her influence since 2013. I doubt Sasha and co would be on the main roster. She made that possible. Yet she gets constant shit every day in or forms. I guess I am saying I woulden't be surprised if Paige asked for her release soon tbh. She seems to be standing their alone, while this group of nxt girls move forward. Maybe she would go to another promotion? Possible TNA maybe. That would be a huge loss for WWE, but a massive gain for TNA.


Doubt she would ask for her release. TNA is a retirement home for most ex-WWE stars. If she just wants to wrestle, then smaller indie promotions would be the way to go. 

I wouldn't really agree with the hof career at age 23 either. She's had a decent run but her Career in WWE has been a bit hit/miss for me (even when she was wrestling a lot). She is still so young that I have no doubt that she'll come back in rotation eventually.

For the Del Rio stuff, even if it is affecting her career, she clearly thinks it worth the risk. So, who are we to judge.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*
















Yo more pics n stuff baby!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Well back to pics!!!! Heres 1.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

:lol

Hopefully when Paige returns to Raw or SD in any capacity. She does as heel, that's who she truley is.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

So Paige wasn't on Raw and was on superstars like WTF she is so over and they stick her on superstars that isnt even televised. I think this relationship Alberto has put her in a bad spot. The tattoo probably hasn't helped her case. Remember on total divas when she asked that Mark guy about getting a tattoo dedicated to her mum and he said no I bet she didnt tell them she was gonna do this Alberto tattoo. Shes probably in shit for that. Also did you notice during the memorial dedication she wasn't at the front like she normal is. She was hidden at the back. I think Paige needs to consider her career and get rid of Alberto


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Were still doing this Del Rio thing? I tried . Look none of us can say for sure if Dating Del Rio has impacted her booking, or her role in WWE in general. I mean she has been in free fall for a while now. SO much inconsistency with her booking. Being drifting in and out of limbo. Other talent coming through. Almost making her irrelevant. Almost like Vince has some new shiny toys, and Paige is old news. Well the fact he is high up on her may count for something. I personally think dating Del Rio while is not the main factor, she is in the doghouse so to speak. Her dating him, and the tatto. You have to admit is no coincidence. That she is chucked on Superstars, behind the back in the memorial. I mean lets not be naive. Their have been many many examples of Talent in WWE doing stuff, that on the surface may seem trivial. But then be punished booking wise. I think that Ryley guy, forgot his name did something to Cena. And he got punished. Just saying clearly how you conduct yourself, and levarage is a very important thing in this business. And maybe just maybe, the fact Trips and Del Rio have heat. Vince is high up on Paige. I woulden't put it pass Vince, that Paige is suffering because of all of this. Look end of the day it is none of our buiseness. But hypothetically speaking if dating Del Rio is effecting her wrestling career, well then maybe someone close to her needs to speak up. That is all I welll say on this, I Think this has been talked to death. Let's get back to Paige pics and gifs.

People often forget she is only 23 too. I mean most Women Wrestlers or anyone who have Paiges kinda career. They are in their 30's or mid 30's. Paige has had a hof worthy career imo at 23. So she could easily leave and come back. She is so young. I mean look at her kayfabe acheivments. Only women to hold the nxt and divas title ever. Youngest womens champion of all time. YOungest ever to be #1 on the PWI Ranking. SO you know, whatever.You also got to understand even before Del Rio. She has been in limbo for a while now. They hjust don't have anything for her atm. So the other nxt girls with their angle are more priminent atm.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

Paige ain't on Main event or Smackdown this week sooo you know clearly they have nothing for her


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

you geeks still talking about Del Rio


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

All i care about anymore are pics.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

well you are in the wrong thread


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige megathread for pics and gifs*

More selfies please


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

I wasen't discussing Del Rio at all. I posted a few pics trying to get back to the original intent. But someone brought up the topic again, so I replied. Besides this is a sub set thread. I Think its okay to tak about Paige, its always been the case. Hewnce the 4k replies lol. But I think its best to try at best to always post pics.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Please people refrain from the del Rio talk. It was relevant a week and 2 weeks ago but it's old news. Let them live. Please go back to pics and gifs with occasional Paige talk when it's relevant . That's what this thread was intended for. Thanks guys , and @Cleavage please bring my original title back. The thread got sidetracked but there's is no need to talk about the del Rio topic ad nauseum. We get it, they are dating.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Just to get back on track. Heel Paige needs to return


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Well the title of this thread is kinda embarrassing.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Well the title is this thread is kinda embarrassing.


I'm sure she wouldn't be pleased.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

That thread name lmao, we are oficially the creepiest guys in the forum


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

The title of this thread tho! :Jordan2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Im just going to start posting paige pics in the regular pics thread in this
forum section. And make my exit from this thread.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

:lol name of the thread though. Lord.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

That title thread change :maury

So Paige wasn't on Smackdown or Main Event just shows her relationship with Alberto is the cause of this. Paige needs to get the fuck away from him. But I think Paige has realised theres nothing for her in the coming months its all about Sasha at Summerslam and for the rest of the year. Paige probably thinks fuck it im gonna do what I want meaning getting with Albeto and getting that tattoo


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Oh for christ sake stop saying her relationship has effected her position based off shit that was happening ages ago anyway. What are you all just too deluded to think everything was great 4 months ago or did you all have a lobotomy and I missed the memo. Paige has been on 1 show a week on the c-show for all of 2016 and has just won 2 singles matches in a row for the first time since July. If you are blaming this on her relationship, get your head out your ass and get wise, because it's based on nothing, and it really makes you all seem stupid.

If you want to blame anyone, blame creative. They're the reason guys like Ryback and Cody have left, and why the girls are now feeling the same (cause no one gets booked except Charlotte, and she can make mistakes and still be booked, where as any other girl will get dropped from TV for 1 mistake. Thats legit info from someone well informed, girls are very unhappy, Paige especially included, some may leave because of it)

In fact stop talking about the relationship entirely cause a lot of you just come off ad bitter and jealous right now they way you drag it on. Fucking christ this thread is shit.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



Caffore said:


> In fact stop talking about the relationship entirely cause a lot of you just come off ad bitter and jealous right now they way you drag it on. Fucking christ this thread is shit.


This thread has been an embarrassment for months now, I was regular poster and visitor but now I only drop in occasionally or when it's at the top of the forum page. A few certain individuals have made this place unbearable and downright creepy at times and actually make it hard for Paige fans like me to contribute any meaningful content or discussion.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



deanambroselover said:


> That title thread change :maury
> 
> So Paige wasn't on Smackdown or Main Event just shows her relationship with Alberto is the cause of this. Paige needs to get the fuck away from him. But I think Paige has realised theres nothing for her in the coming months its all about Sasha at Summerslam and for the rest of the year. Paige probably thinks fuck it im gonna do what I want meaning getting with Albeto and getting that tattoo


Enough With the Del rio Talk already. No offense but you are the main reason the thread was changed. Her relationship has nothing to do with her booking, give it up already and maybe we can go back to what this thread was intended for.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

@Cleavage

Nice thread title, fab :benson


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



deanambroselover said:


> So Paige wasn't on Raw and was on superstars like WTF she is so over and they stick her on superstars that isnt even televised. I think this relationship Alberto has put her in a bad spot.





deanambroselover said:


> So Paige wasn't on Smackdown or Main Event just shows her relationship with Alberto is the cause of this. Paige needs to get the fuck away from him.


You're just repeating yourself now. stop derailing the thread. We get it. you *think* you're an expert in what is going on lol.

anyways heres one of my favorite pictures of her


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Oh wow thread title. Are you kidding me :lmao 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Jesus christ people still talking about Del Rio and ruining this thread for everyone else fpalm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Thread needs pics/gifs/vids not adr conversations.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



deanambroselover said:


> That title thread change :maury
> 
> So Paige wasn't on Smackdown or Main Event just shows her relationship with Alberto is the cause of this. Paige needs to get the fuck away from him. But I think Paige has realised theres nothing for her in the coming months its all about Sasha at Summerslam and for the rest of the year. Paige probably thinks fuck it im gonna do what I want meaning getting with Albeto and getting that tattoo


Unlike the others, i support your *OBJECTIVE* viewpoint on the situation.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Congratulations folks you've successfully ruined a good thread with nothing more than high school girl rumors and baseless speculation, just because, as far as I can see, you don't like someone so it's all their fault, and not the company which has been shown to almost certainly be at fault, and who have been at fault for a very long time.

Well done, give yourselves an applause.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Not to bring the topic up again. But I agree with the majority who say dating him as effected her career, but that is just my opinion, and I am entitled to it. It has nothing to do with not liking the guy. Don't be naive, their are many examples of talent being punished simply because of their behaviour, or their relationships with another talent. Obviousley only one opinion is allowed, but whatever. I tried to deter this thread back to the original intent.By posting a few Paige pics, but clearly that did not work. But then someone posted about the guy straight away, so that is not my fault.

ETA: Not to name names, but @deanambroselover let it go


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

:lol at people singling out deanambroselover... like he was the only one responsible for this. 

Anyway, let's get this thread back on track:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Paige trended twitter today for some reason you see Vince push Paige

Really people I wasn't the one to start the Alberto thing. Thanks for the support The Dark Warlords


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Heres an idea for a mod or someone. Maybe go through this thread and delete any posts
saying/talkin bout that one guy [You know who]. Give it back its old title.

And just start over strictly keeping this for paige pics/gifs


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

I don't get why the title thread change was neccessary. People always talk in this thread. Should of said something ages ago. It is just ridiclous, it hasen't been changed back yet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige trended twitter today for some reason you see Vince push Paige.


Why was she trending?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Well theirs a new rumor going around (Dont worry not related to her love life lol) that Paige maybe sister abigail. Wyatt posted on twitter a chick standing by a tree with black hair, with a gothic look. Some on twitter are speculating it is Paige. And Paige well join the Wyatts as Sister Abigail :lol. Hey that be cool. Paige needs somethign extra, seeing she is flagging atm. But I doubt if their is Sister Abigail, it well ve Paige.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



PaigeLover said:


> Why was she trending?


I don't know why she was trending but Paige noticed it and tweeted " I see you guys" 

There's discussion about Paige being sister Abigail. I think this won't happen as Paige has already established herself


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



deanambroselover said:


> I don't know why she was trending but Paige noticed it and tweeted " I see you guys"
> 
> There's discussion about Paige being sister Abigail. I think this won't happen as Paige has already established herself


 She's the only diva who should be sister abigail.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Reason why she was trending









Her response

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737813670374313984


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Posted in the main thread Paige playing twister. Check it out, its hilarious http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1988241-paige-new-day-heath-slater-ref-play-twister.html


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't like that her IG is just product placement, but she looks good in this one.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



PKKanza said:


> I don't like that her IG is just product placement, but she looks good in this one.


She signed an endorsement deal with fittea. Probably making a nice chunk of money every time she post about it.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> She signed an endorsement deal with fittea. Probably making a nice chunk of money every time she post about it.


I know, but it would be cool if she post more pics of herself, that's why I follow her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

What ever that stuff is...Its workin!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



PKKanza said:


> I know, but it would be cool if she post more pics of herself, that's why I follow her.


I agree, I miss her selfies. Ever since she posted that selfie of herself in the mirror with her butt in leggings, her selfie taking became very rare. I wonder if she got creeped out by some of the comments or what but she certainly hasn't been as active as the previous year. I know she got annoyed with her snap chat so she had to go private on that.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree, I miss her selfies. Ever since she posted that selfie of herself in the mirror with her butt in leggings, her selfie taking became very rare. I wonder if she got creeped out by some of the comments or what but she certainly hasn't been as active as the previous year. I know she got annoyed with her snap chat so she had to go private on that.


I think it's more about the comments that she is getting since she changed her makeup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



islesfan13 said:


> Posted in the main thread Paige playing twister. Check it out, its hilarious http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1988241-paige-new-day-heath-slater-ref-play-twister.html


 We need gifs of her that video ijs.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

ADR, you lucky bastard lol :clap :clap


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Paige signing those deals to promote stuff is good she is earning money. Along with the modelling its extra money


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Still the deli rio thread lol? Anyone gonna change it back anytime soon? I think we have al moved on. Yes Paige looking hot signing those checks ahah. Guess thing with Paige WWE know how mainstream and popular she is. So she well always attract number at comic cons e.tc. And I know Paige gets crap for being on total divas, oh she is no longer an anti diva lol. But face reality, she needs to pay the bills. And women wrestlers get payed no where near as much as the men. And TD pays very well. SO some need to grow up about that. i just see TD about their life outside the ring, I don't think it effects her character, just your perception maybe. Had to Lol at her ig pic, product placement :lol


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> We need gifs of her that video ijs.


I saw some gifs on Reddit, but Idk how to post them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738484310743887873


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



PKKanza said:


> I saw some gifs on Reddit, but Idk how to post them.


 post the link and I'll post the gifs.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> post the link and I'll post the gifs.


There is 5 gifs in this thread.
https://www.reddit.com/comments/4m9csf

And the best one.
https://gfycat.com/ImmaterialSevereEyelashpitviper


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



PKKanza said:


> There is 5 gifs in this thread.
> https://www.reddit.com/comments/4m9csf
> 
> And the best one.
> https://gfycat.com/ImmaterialSevereEyelashpitviper


Some reason it won't let me post them.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Anyone have a .gif of Paige dancing after she slapped Summer Rae's arse during this weeks episode of 'Superstars'?

Thanks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Yeah heard about Paige slapping Summers ass on Superstars haha. Sorry cant find a gif for it though. I do love this gif, of Paiges superkick on Emma. Damn it they need to get Paige back on tv. I guess maybe when she gets drafted to SD, she might


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Can't even embed some gifs? That's some shameful shit...



















:xavier


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

wtf :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Paige needs to stop fucking around with Alberto then maybe she will be allowed back on tv


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



Silent Alarm said:


>


 cakes


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

I'm sure most of you get the network. Watch superstars this week. Paige gets a monster pop and wrestles a very fun match with summer.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I'm sure most of you get the network. Watch superstars this week. Paige gets a monster pop and wrestles a very fun match with summer.


Is superstars on network? Whens superstars? Im in Nz.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Ummm time to change the title of the thread back?? Most of us have moved on.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



3ku1 said:


> Ummm time to change the title of the thread back?? Most of us have moved on.


Or not



deanambroselover said:


> Paige needs to stop fucking around with Alberto then maybe she will be allowed back on tv


:HA


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



3ku1 said:


> Is superstars on network? Whens superstars? Im in Nz.


Wwenetwork. Idk, do you guys get it?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Wwenetwork. Idk, do you guys get it?


Yeah we get it. Just wondering what day of the week..seeing were a day ahead of you guys.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Yeah im trying to find that match online. My network been running really strange.
Video freezes galore.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

I really wanna see Paige slap Summer Raes ass


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



PaigeLover said:


>


she always fight against the same wrestlers,i'm bored about this..WWE needs to put new blood in the divas division..many of them from NXT want probably to come in this division,no?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Is Main Event called Superstars? I am confused. Yeah same old. Need to elevate say Alexa, Liv, Asuka. But prefer to see Alexa e.tc. In the main roster next year, see her have the nxt title first.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



3ku1 said:


> Is Main Event called Superstars? I am confused. Yeah same old. Need to elevate say Alexa, Liv, Asuka. But prefer to see Alexa e.tc. In the main roster next year, see her have the nxt title first.


There are 2 different shows....

SUPERSTARS - Matches featured on Superstars are taped earlier in the week, during the Raw events on Monday nights. Superstars airs on Fridays on WWE Network.

MAIN EVENT - The show is produced on Tuesday evenings, right before the SmackDown taping. It airs on the WWE Network live, with a slight broadcast delay.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



njcam said:


> There are 2 different shows....
> 
> SUPERSTARS - Matches featured on Superstars are taped earlier in the week, during the Raw events on Monday nights. Superstars airs on Fridays on WWE Network.
> 
> MAIN EVENT - The show is produced on Tuesday evenings, right before the SmackDown taping. It airs on the WWE Network live, with a slight broadcast delay.


Oh ok, it is on right now. Well not Paige Summer. Swagger Viktor is on right now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Just watching Paiges match with summe rae. Paige got a monster pop. not surprised though. Their top diva on Superstars :lol. Summer got crickets and a feew boos. Fun little match, good work from both women. Paige slapping her ass was funny. Paige's psychology is just so awesome. It is why she is my fav diva, her in ring psychology has always been top notch.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

it's from a hidden camera?

https://twitter.com/Wrestling23Life/status/738437617562312704


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Anyone watching Camp WWE. Paige is good in it. She is super pale, and super emo. Actually Hilarous.

Secret Hidden Camera. Are they aware of it? Haha hopefuly.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Paige and dolph love ribbing each other..Not that way!!!
Get yo minds out of the gutter!!!..LOL!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Paige is gonna be at New York Tattoo Expo in July https://www.instagram.com/p/BGGLgIGHKm5/


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



3ku1 said:


> Anyone watching Camp WWE. Paige is good in it. She is super pale, and super emo. Actually Hilarous.


You do realize it's not actually Paige voicing the character right? All you can really say is they've scripted her well for the show it's not actually Paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

OK usually I don't care about this stuff, but this is pretty amazing from Paige. 2 girls saw her in the airport this morning, where too scared to say hi and just tweeted about it https://twitter.com/XO_Edna/status/739016248357466112 https://twitter.com/yesenia_katryna/status/739016052399611904

So in response, Paige likes it, and either looks for them or dm's them to find them and get a picture https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/739026112651624448 https://twitter.com/XO_Edna/status/739032158635995137 https://twitter.com/yesenia_katryna/status/739032026565726208

This is at 5 am in an airport, she didn't have to do something like that at the best of times, never mind then. Above and beyond doesn't even cut it here. This is amazing from Paige with her fans


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



paladin errant said:


> she always fight against the same wrestlers,i'm bored about this..WWE needs to put new blood in the divas division..many of them from NXT want probably to come in this division,no?


Agreed, she needs new competition.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



tommo010 said:


> You do realize it's not actually Paige voicing the character right? All you can really say is they've scripted her well for the show it's not actually Paige.


I never actually said paiges voices the character. I was refering to the chracter Paige in the show.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



Caffore said:


> Paige is gonna be at New York Tattoo Expo in July https://www.instagram.com/p/BGGLgIGHKm5/


Is this a WWE related signing? doesnt seem it. Lets hope she doesnt get another Alberto tattoo



Caffore said:


> OK usually I don't care about this stuff, but this is pretty amazing from Paige. 2 girls saw her in the airport this morning, where too scared to say hi and just tweeted about it https://twitter.com/XO_Edna/status/739016248357466112 https://twitter.com/yesenia_katryna/status/739016052399611904
> 
> So in response, Paige likes it, and either looks for them or dm's them to find them and get a picture https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/739026112651624448 https://twitter.com/XO_Edna/status/739032158635995137 https://twitter.com/yesenia_katryna/status/739032026565726208
> 
> This is at 5 am in an airport, she didn't have to do something like that at the best of times, never mind then. Above and beyond doesn't even cut it here. This is amazing from Paige with her fans


That is amazing and just shows how much Paige loves her fans


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

To all the butthurt neckbeards calling Paige a whore, get over it. She is a grown ass woman and she can do whatever she wants. Its pathetic as hell judging a woman that you do not know personally. Being a smark does not mean knowing the insides of a personal relationship, Im sorry but that is more TMZ type stuff where only women and gay people only care about celebrity sex lives.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



Caffore said:


> Paige is gonna be at New York Tattoo Expo in July https://www.instagram.com/p/BGGLgIGHKm5/


I get that Paige wants tattoos but WWE won't allow her to get them (for some stupid reason) but shouldn't being featured at a tattoo expo require having I dunno tattoos? I know she has 2 (3?) extremely small unnoticeable ones but hardly something to be featured at a tattoo expo :aries2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I get that Paige wants tattoos but WWE won't allow her to get them (for some stupid reason) but shouldn't being featured at a tattoo expo require having I dunno tattoos? I know she has 2 (3?) extremely small unnoticeable ones but hardly something to be featured at a tattoo expo :aries2


She's friends with a bunch of tattoo artist who probably booked her for the gig. Having her there to sign autographs and take pics puts people in the door. The thing is the same day as wwe in msg. The advertised females are only Natalya and Charlotte right now, but I wonder if they will add her to the show at night. (Provided paige is booked for the morning at the expo)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Paige getting these outside gigs she is in demand no other diva is getting these gigs. Paige is standing out and getting herself out there

I highly doubt Paige will be at that MSG show considering Charlotte is still hogging the spotlight


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Paige vs summer rae superstars.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R39daUOi3M


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige vs summer rae superstars.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R39daUOi3M


Fixed


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Imagine still being delusional to think Paige isn't over. The Paige new day thread in the general section has some delusional smarks that just don't give up.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*





Ok dont hate me but I found these two new photos online. They were small so had to re size them on photobucket. So they clearly travel together. Alberto is a smoker from him holding a cigarette in the second pic really surprised at that. I dont know how he bagged Paige


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



deanambroselover said:


> Is this a WWE related signing? doesnt seem it. Lets hope she doesnt get another Alberto tattoo





deanambroselover said:


> Ok dont hate me but I found these two new photos online. They were small so had to re size them on photobucket. So they clearly travel together. Alberto is a smoker from him holding a cigarette in the second pic really surprised at that. I dont know how he bagged Paige


You just can't it let it go can you :bunk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Yeah some of those delusional smarks think compared to all the divas, Paige is the most slutty on camera lol. Based on playing Twister, Lord. You know Paige marks woulden't be so bad, if these pathetic idiots diddn't make baseless, moronic, comments. I well say seeing she has a lot of Tattoo friends. She well prob bring alot of people in to the Expo.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


>


Great picture.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Not only is Paige doing this signing at the tattoo place for her fans but shes also helping out the tattoo place get exposure. Paige offers something different that other divas dont


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

already posted?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Swerved season 2.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

I like her with the braid look.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Why is she dressed like Chewbaka? Lol.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



3ku1 said:


> Why is she dressed like Chewbaka? Lol.


I assume its for Season 2 of Swerved. Last season they had Heath Slater and someone else (Curtis Axel?) dress up in similar costumes running around doing stupid stuff. Only reason I can think of anyway lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Can someone PLEASE chnange the title of this thread back lol, honestly.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread for Pics and Gifs*

:grin2::grin2:

This needs to happen for real


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



3ku1 said:


> Can someone PLEASE change the title of this thread back lol, honestly.


 @Cleavage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

i'll think about it


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Don't do it, fab.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Sorry thay is just stupid. Why the heck are you not changing it back, throw your weight around as a mod why don't you.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Change the title to "The Alberto Del Rio appreciation thread featuring Paige."


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

:lmao fpalm


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



3ku1 said:


> Sorry thay is just stupid. Why the heck are you not changing it back, throw your weight around as a mod why don't you.


never mind..what's funny is the fact that with this title,even if we don't talk about what you know,the moderators do suggest there which is against-productive to the idea they want us to stop talking about..:grin2:










where is Paige?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Well its stupid being counter productive. The mods can change the title, they just don't want to. No one has talked about that sleazy old man :lol, in ages.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

Y'all marks getting worked hard here by the mods


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

I don't see it as getting worked hard :lol. I just asked for a simple request And Some Mod just changed the title of the thread for no good reason. Things were fine before that Clevarage Douchbag started throwing his weight around, come get me bitch


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



paladin errant said:


> Where is Paige?


You can tell that raccoon is Paige because you can see bits of her arm.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

I wouldnt call Alberto sleazy. Age is just a number. Paige and Alberto probably have hit it off and have common ground


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*

changing the title is throwing my weight around, what if i do this then.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I maybe am the only one, but I miss the previous title :grin


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



PaigeLover said:


> You can tell that *raccoon is Paige* because you can see bits of her arm.


But I thought it was a Chewbacca suit :Will


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I'm gonna do what I've been doing since 2010 and pretend "that guy" doesn't really exist. Hopefully certain posters here can muster up the strength to do the same and get back to what this thread is all about...... *P A I G E*.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

:maury at the title change


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



tommo010 said:


> But I thought it was a Chewbacca suit :Will










lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



3ku1 said:


> Why is she dressed like Chewbaka? Lol.





PaigeLover said:


> You can tell that raccoon is Paige because you can see bits of her arm.





tommo010 said:


> But I thought it was a Chewbacca suit :Will





PaigeLover said:


> lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige and Del Rio talk thread with little to no pics and gifs thread*



tommo010 said:


>


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Title of thread finnally changed back cheers haha.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Wwe reads this thread and is now trolling. Seriously go on statefarm arena website. The advertisement for the August show has Paige and del rio. I kid you not....... dean ambrose lover will love this


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I don't think Paige (or Summer and Sasha for that matter, looking at there time line) are particularly happy with the state of the division's story lines right now https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/740012149276217345


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> I don't think Paige (or Summer and Sasha for that matter, looking at there time line) are particularly happy with the state of the division's story lines right now https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/740012149276217345


The charlotte and Dana division? Seriously imagine pushing the 2 least over girls at nauseum. Unbelievable. And they are actually doing Becky vs Dana again for the 11th time. Can you guess the ending?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> The charlotte and Dana division? Seriously imagine pushing the 2 least over girls at nauseum. Unbelievable. And they are actually doing Becky vs Dana again for the 11th time. Can you guess the ending?


I think I can

Seriously right now this division has 4 girls involved, 3 not over, and the over one is being used to protect the others/job


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> I think I can
> 
> Seriously right now this division has 4 girls involved, 3 not over, and the over one is being used to protect the others/job


I hate to say it but even Becky has been getting Luke warm reactions. They did a phenomenal job of destroying her by putting her in heat less feuds where she constantly puts over non charismatic girls. Nobody is coming out good in this post mania travesty of a feud.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Well theirs only one story going on in the womens scene. The title. And Charlotte and Dana are stinking it up. And Even BEcky is coming off bad in this one. Paige and SAsha are on the sidelines atm. Befcause well they have nothing for them atm. SAsha well probbably face Charlotte at SS. Paige? I have no idea. I doubt PAige well be on SD this week, for some meanignless match. Expect to see her on Superstars again or something.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Its sad/bad when anymore we see more of a fake cartoon/animated version of Paige...Than the real deal!!!


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Her last tweet was kinda funny, sorry.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Well theirs only one story going on in the womens scene. The title. And Charlotte and Dana are stinking it up. And Even BEcky is coming off bad in this one. Paige and SAsha are on the sidelines atm. Befcause well they have nothing for them atm. SAsha well probbably face Charlotte at SS. Paige? I have no idea. I doubt PAige well be on SD this week, for some meanignless match. Expect to see her on Superstars again or something.


She would be on main event but there's no heel for her to face so nothing for her tomorrow.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

WEll maybe PAige should turn heel. When she returns just rage haha. So Paige tweeted about it and subtley made some shots. Clearly the backstage ennvironment is not great. Otherwise would not be using TWitter as an outlet.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Thinking should Paige ask for her release? And go to TNA or something? WWE know shes money. Shes the top merch seller. She also has a lot of movies coming up, Camp WWE e.t.c. So she has contracts with WWE. SO she would be a massive loss to WWE from a commercial stand point. And a promotion like TNA getting Paige would be huge for them. But I don't know if things are like this for Paige by August. Well I don't know, if I was her I Would consider it. I mean its not likethey seem to have anything fo her in the near future. Mayeb I am over reacting. But with all this focus on the NXT Darlings. Paige seems to be from another era, an era WWE has moved on from. Shit shes only 23, she could easily leave and come back.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

To be fair I rather see Paige in Main Event than involved with Women title right now as long as Charlotte is still champion. Still don't know why Charlotte still get push after constant underperformed beside being HHH favorite. At least Reigns can sell merchandise.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> She would be on main event but there's no heel for her to face so nothing for her tomorrow.


Summer

And yeah if you didn't think it was true last week, look at it again, people are not happy backstage, at WWE creative or at Charlotte. 

If it doesn't improve soon don't be suprised to see moves made


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

She already faced Summer on Supertars last week. So don't see that match two in a row. WWE creative are booking the womens scene all wrong. But I wonder if Paige is in their long term plans. Maybe, but not sure.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> She already faced Summer on Supertars last week. So don't see that match two in a row. WWE creative are booking the womens scene all wrong. But I wonder if Paige is in their long term plans. Maybe, but not sure.


Mate they did Summer vs Natalya 5 weeks in a row on Superstars a few months ago. And probably not, although I believe you are overstating it when you say they have long term plans for women full stop: most stuff is written a few hours before Raw


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Mate they did Summer vs Natalya 5 weeks in a row on Superstars a few months ago. And probably not, although I believe you are overstating it when you say they have long term plans for women full stop: most stuff is written a few hours before Raw


Okay Mate . My point was the long term plan for Paige. Which I don't think she is in them, especially if they write shit few hours before. Maybe thats the problem, they are lazy. i am just saying Paige may still be in free fall by August. Woulden''t be surprised if she asked for her release, and goes to another promotion. Although I doubt she would be back in WWE if she did that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige dancing hotness>https://twitter.com/DRaGoN_KoBRa/status/740023655825035264


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Okay Mate . My point was the long term plan for Paige. Which I don't think she is in them, especially if they write shit few hours before. Maybe thats the problem, they are lazy. i am just saying Paige may still be in free fall by August. Woulden''t be surprised if she asked for her release, and goes to another promotion. Although I doubt she would be back in WWE if she did that.


Mate I called that months ago. She's not going to be used in any meaningful way until earliest Summer next year, if she's even still around, which at this point, I don't care if she is or isn't, WWE is not worth it


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

As I have said before if paige ever decides to leave , film or television career is where she should go. Even a show similar to impractical jokers that highlights her personality would be great for her. She really stood out in the Swerved show. As far as wrestling goes, she can make appearances for her parents promotion but she's way too big of a name for the small indy wrestling imho. As for tna, never going to happen. Her father hates that promotion and thinks it's booked like a joke. Just recently on Facebook he flat out said he would never join that promotion with the way it is now and absolutely grilled it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I think Paige is 23. And could cross over to any medium.. Modelling, Tv, Film e.t.c. Sh well be fine. Just she could be a futuer hofer. I mean she could leave and a few years later, WWE pile on a load of money so she staars at some ppv . Who knows. i agree prob nothin for Paaige till summer of next year. Lets see how many of the nxt girls are still their, after Charlottes reign of terror .


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige dancing hotness>https://twitter.com/DRaGoN_KoBRa/status/740023655825035264


So much hotter, without the makeup.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> As I have said before if paige ever decides to leave , film or television career is where she should go. Even a show similar to impractical jokers that highlights her personality would be great for her. She really stood out in the Swerved show. As far as wrestling goes, she can make appearances for her parents promotion but she's way too big of a name for the small indy wrestling imho. As for tna, never going to happen. Her father hates that promotion and thinks it's booked like a joke. Just recently on Facebook he flat out said he would never join that promotion with the way it is now and absolutely grilled it.


There's some wrestling left tbf. Stardom, Lucha Underground, PWG, increasingly ROH for women. I think she can move to another medium but there is still life in wrestling after WWE for her


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I could see PAige in ROH or LU.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> I could see PAige in ROH or LU.


ROH depends on how there Women of Honor stuff works out tbf


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

WWE's booking is just embarrassing, can they really not book more than one women's feud at a time? The casuals are getting bored of Becky, no one gives a shit about Natalya, Dana shouldn't even be on the main roster shes still far too green and Charlotte's well, Charlotte. Knew this "Revolution" and rebranding the title would do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> WWE's booking is just embarrassing, can they really not book more than one women's feud at a time? The casuals are getting bored of Becky, no one gives a shit about Natalya, Dana shouldn't even be on the main roster shes still far too green and Charlotte's well, Charlotte. Knew this "Revolution" and rebranding the title would do absolutely nothing.


They can't even do a proper feud at a time. WWE quite frankly seems to lack the ability to write good female wrestlers and set them up in entertaining feuds. They always seem to write themselves into a corner and their go to solution to everything is tag team matches.

Charlotte should be feuding with Becky, no need to also bring Nattie and Dana into the mix. Both Charlotte and Becky could have a good feud and match if they let them and creative actually made an effort to write something decent for them.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

@Dolorian What sense would it make for charlotte to be feuding with becky? They literally just feuded 3 months and it led to mania. Charlotte has beaten becky more times than any other female. Why would you rehash the same feud again to have her job 1 more time. The fact is charlotte shouldn't be champ anymore. She's not over, she's feuded with everybody noteworthy already and her reign is stale at this point. I'm not not a sasha fan but she should have won at mania. This would have finally allowed fresh feuds. We still haven't seen Paige vs sasha for real yet, or sasha vs Bayley on the mr. Nobody wants to see becky vs charlotte anymore. It's beyond stale. Even Paige vs charlotte has been done already and shouldn't be done anymore. It's time for something different.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Off the top of my head here is a list of 3rd party talent used to promote or further the Charlotte Natalya and it's ridiculous.

Ric Flair, Bret Hart, Dean Ambrose, Shane & Stephanie, The Usos, Paige, Becky Lynch, Dana Brooke, Dr.Phil and Charles Robinson.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm the only one who thinks that she's facing Sasha on Main Event?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> I'm the only one who thinks that she's facing Sasha on Main Event?


Lol don't speak that into existence.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Lol don't speak that into existence.


Why??


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> I'm the only one who thinks that she's facing Sasha on Main Event?


Nah. There's a heel available, they'll likely go with one of them vs Summer


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Nah. There's a heel available, they'll likely go with one of them vs Summer


When is Naomi coming back? Because Paige vs Summer is so overplayed and I don't see them making Summer vs Sasha a week later.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Why??


I rather to see her in action on SD than main event.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> I rather to see her in action on SD than main event.


Me too, but sadly her position on the show it's on Main Event.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Women wont wrestle on main event this week. Paige already faced summer 2 weeks ago on that show and a week ago on superstars. There's no one else available. Main event is irrelevant and non canon anyway. Quite frankly so is sd, but Main Event more so for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Me too, but sadly her position on the show it's on Main Event.


Well don't fret hopefully she'll get drafted to SD. I'm not going off that leaked list because it's very to the leaked list for every wrestling ga,e that comes out which tend to be fake.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Wwe reads this thread and is now trolling. Seriously go on statefarm arena website. The advertisement for the August show has Paige and del rio. I kid you not....... dean ambrose lover will love this


Ive just seen this and OMG

Anyways Paige wasn't on Raw was she on Smackdown or Main Event?. Alberto is getting pushed on Raw yet Paige is nowhere to be seen is she the one getting punished for the relationship? that is so wrong


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Are we still talking about He who shall not be named? I don't think HWSNBN has anything to do with Paige being off tv. I mean the womens division overall are screwed if not your last name is not Flair. I mean its not like PAige was getting ton sof screen time before HWSNBN. I just think the hwole thing has infalammed things. In any case PAiges career as most of the womes scene is in free fall. Maybe the other girls should create an invasion on the Womens scene, turn it into a work. Paige, Sasha, and Summer form a team. Team Anti Diva . 

And I am not sure this brand split well improove anyone in the womens div, that is not named Charlotte. I mean if they don't split the division. With only 5 minute segments per week. IF all the wome go to SD. Then well that well make things worser. Paige, Sasha, Becky. The actual over talent, may get even less screren time. From what I hear Vince is impressed with Dana, boggles the mind. What casual cares about womens wrestling anyway.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Your face when you do nothing...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

^^^Devastatingly precious!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> When is Naomi coming back? Because Paige vs Summer is so overplayed and I don't see them making Summer vs Sasha a week later.


No idea, but WWE don't care about that so they'll have repeat matches all months from the women for all they care


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> No idea, but WWE don't care about that so they'll have repeat matches all months from the women for all they care


I was asking because it's boring that she online is facing Summer now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> I was asking because it's boring that she online is facing Summer now.


Yeah I know, but saying WWE don't care about that, so don't be shocked to see many more of those matches. Also lets be hojest Paige vs Naomi might be the most prolific match all year. 

At this stage it may be best for everyone to just ignore it all and pretend nothing is happening; either you're gonna get the same matches or you are going to get bad booking, and WWE won't change so it's not worth fighting. So maybe just forget all about it, about Paige and her booking for at least a good few months, just try and watch WWE for whats good, or in my case, watch something else (cause even the good stuff isn't that good)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Don't want to give away any spoilers on the 9 episodes of Swerved for Season 2 that just came out, but when you guys on this thread get a chance try to watch episode 2x08 where Paige and Dolph go on their "blind dates" with the shock collars. Let's just say, that after watching this, I believe that Swerved is just as scripted as Total Divas (at least with the Blind Dates, for sure) and that these WWE reality shows cannot stop themselves from making Paige look bad to at least a certain degree. After you guys see the part where Paige is wearing the shock collar, I think you'll see what I mean and what I'm hinting at. Thanks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Well it is heavily scripted, so I guess whatever they make Paige look like. I doubt Paige is offended, its not a real blind date lol.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

WWE still try hard to make Paige looks bad in order to raid out of her popularity and not outshining and outpop their precious girls I see.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Hate not having my twitter. Major twitter withdraw symptoms taking shape.
For paige pics and for venting purposes as well.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


>


 For some reason I like the tandem of these two.


----------



## Lanstritally (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Great pics girls!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

LOL!!!Ambrosedude aint gonna like dis 1.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Wow more pics of them two are coming out I guess they really are serious. I just hope Alberto doesnt mess her about


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> Wow more pics of them two are coming out I guess they really are serious. I just hope Alberto doesnt mess her about


You are the reason Total Divas exists


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

The key word "Alberto Del Rio" needs to be banned here ASAP. Who cares about uncharismatic boring ass wrestler. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


>


I laughed...and i agree!!:wink2:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Pummy said:


> The key word "Alberto Del Rio" needs to be banned here ASAP. Who cares about uncharismatic boring ass wrestler.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


I don't mind him, he is charismatic when given a shot (watch Lucha Underground or AAA for that) and a fucking great worker. But yeah, a lot of you can't be trusted at the moment


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> I laughed...and i agree!!:wink2:


agree on what?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

your exasperation,no? 0


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Pummy said:


> The key word "Alberto Del Rio" needs to be banned here ASAP. Who cares about uncharismatic boring ass wrestler.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


lol the only people who brought him up in this page is you and the other person known for derailing this thread by mentioning him.

I assume you're just another butthurt fan that is still in denial about her choice in guys.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



BruceWayne316 said:


> lol the only people who brought him up in this page is you and the other person known for derailing this thread by mentioning him.
> 
> I assume you're just another butthurt fan that is still in denial about her choice in guys.


Too bad my history post say otherwise.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Pummy said:


> Too bad my history post say otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


why bring it up then? only one person had mentioned him.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



BruceWayne316 said:


> why bring it up then? only one person had mentioned him.


Because that one person constant mentions him on daily basis since they're dating and other users tend to response him(or her). It's annoyed me a little bit. Plus I kinda dislike Del Rio at first place. Even at his peak year let alone his current-self which I think it's worse than first spell. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


>


Paige is all like....










Haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

He who shall not be named still being mentioned? Do you want this title of the thread to change back lol? Lord. So did DeanAmbroseLover post about it again? It's just a repetitive subject at this point. Shes dating him, her dating him, means WWE is punishing her. Del Rio is a sleazy old man, I hate Del Rio, I can't get over she choose to date a male wrestler e.t.c. I am just jealous It's not me dating del rio . I mean honestly. I understand their is much not to talk about Paige's wrestling career atm, but lets at least show her a little bit of respect.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> He who shall not be named still being mentioned? Do you want this title of the thread to change back lol? Lord. So did DeanAmbroseLover post about it again? It's just a repetitive subject at this point. Shes dating him, her dating him, means WWE is punishing her. Del Rio is a sleazy old man, I hate Del Rio, I can't get over she choose to date a male wrestler e.t.c. I am just jealous It's not me dating del rio . I mean honestly. I understand their is much not to talk about Paige's wrestling career atm, but lets at least show her a little bit of respect.


Or maybe @deanambroselover is showing respect for a situation that could have a bearing on her career. He might be concerned that if the "Alleged heat" that Del Rio has with powerful people in WWE. The same people that i feel love Paige, and wants to see her do greatly in WWE, could have a negative impact on her career and legacy. 

And i say "Alleged" because there is a certain poster on here that believes with his conviction that those reports are not true. I believe they are, he believes otherwise. So i say "Alleged" to cover my butt. 

Speaking of the term "Butt". lets say that all this is true. Paige is dating someone that WWE does not care for because of the "Alleged fact" that Del Rio rubs people in position of *REAL AUTHORITY* the wrong way, then she might *NEED* to be taught a lesson. She might *NEED* to be taught that if you role with the wrong crew, you *DESERVE* to suffer the consequences for it.

She might *NEED* to be treated like a child, and The WWE being her loving parents. It is about showing tough love. it is about administering discipline to someone that is coming off a bit rebellous. Think about it like this. I am thinking my friend you are an adult. So remember back when you were child. Remember back when you would hang out with people that were not those whom you should be rolling with. Your parents would always tell you they were bad news. But you decided to disobey them, and hang with them anyway. Your parents did what they were supposed to do. They taught you lessons. Groundings, took away your favorite things. They even went old school, and told you to drop your pants to put a belt to your ass. Maybe the first time it did not register, and maybe the second time it did not. 

But they continued to put a belt to your ass until you saw the light, and your finally realized that you needed to stay away from they crew. All WWE is doing, *if these reports are true*, is putting a belt to her ass. If these reports are true about him, *which there are some dating back to 2012 of him being a locker room cancer*, then they are trying to send her a message that she *NEEDS* to hot be around him.

Maybe they are telling her that even though they love her to a point, *SHE IS NOT BULLETPROOF!* She can still be brought down by someone that powerful people in the company are having issues with. I think it would be in her best interest to put her career first right now, become more bulletproof in the company, and then try this act at a *MUCH LATTER TIME!*

But then again. If she was dating either:

1. Marcus Mariota:










Or 

2. JJ Watt:










I do not think there would be any issues there. Last time i checked neither one of them had checkered pasts, and i do believe that they have very clean rap sheets. So i think WWE would not have a problem with her dating either one of them. 

But if she were to leave WWE, i think the only places she would be the best fit for are in this order:

1. Bellatrix: Her mother's company

2. Lucha Underground

3. Shimmer

4. Women's Superstars Uncensored

5. Ring Of Honor Women


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

DeanAmbroselover and DarkWarlords, look for a hobby, go outside, breathe, go to the psychiatrist; do anything but you have to stop this, it's not fun seeing this, it's beyond creepy your obsesion with Paige


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



The Dark Warlords said:


> Or maybe @deanambroselover is showing respect for a situation that could have a bearing on her career. He might be concerned that if the "Alleged heat" that Del Rio has with powerful people in WWE. The same people that i feel love Paige, and wants to see her do greatly in WWE, could have a negative impact on her career and legacy.
> 
> And i say "Alleged" because there is a certain poster on here that believes with his conviction that those reports are not true. I believe they are, he believes otherwise. So i say "Alleged" to cover my butt.
> 
> ...



I have no problem with speculating Paige dating someone who alledgidly has been a cancer backstage e.t.c. Is effecting her career. But it is just repeitiveness. You don't just say it once, you keep going on about it, you know who you are. And did you get those dudes randomly off google images lol. Just whe ppl bring up HWSNTN. The thread spiral sout of control. Just prefer people stop talking about it, full stop


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



The Dark Warlords said:


> TL;DR


The funny thing is barely anyone reads what you write and the ones that do just cant believe you take it so seriously lol. Go get some sunshine before you get the thread name changed


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

My eyes are bleeding after reading that comment, God almighty


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah DArk WArlords that was a bit much lool. I do'nt thin its that bad as you make it out to be. While HWSNBN may or may not inflammed Paiges Status at WWE. I don't think WWE care shes dating him. Can we pleas e just move on, they are dating who cares. 

Now onto her wrestling. I heard Victoria wants to have a match with Paige. Wold love to see that at Wrestlemania. As I doubt she well be in the title pic for a long time.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Del Rio being pushed right now and Paige been winning on main event so who knows. But if she happy then let it be.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Oh well I Love Paige


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


>


Can I have a source please


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> DeanAmbroselover and DarkWarlords, look for a hobby, go outside, breathe, go to the psychiatrist; do anything but you have to stop this, it's not fun seeing this, it's beyond creepy your obsesion with Paige


all is said..even if you're fans, you cannot always prevent you from talking about the same thing and that's boring,i don't want to see this thread locked by moderation just because of you two.

move on!

Open a wedding business,if relationship between people interests you..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Her style is sexy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Can I have a source please


I got it from the W.O.W section of here.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*






do you remember ? 


but she likes to electrocute people,especially Ziegler balls:the proof..^^

https://twitter.com/CharlieS996/status/740236708994797569


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

My British Goddess


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Her style is sexy.


Luke Sanders and Alberto Delrio are 2 lucky bastards to having two amazing
women like Becky Lynch and Paige as their GF`S!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

This is a Paige thread so obviously we can discuss what we want


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

That shirt is cursed.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is really funny on this season of Swerved. She has a lot of personality. It's crazy that she's not allowed to do more on WWE TV.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*










she's just perfect on this one.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Those 2 shooting were not too far from paiges house. Im glad she wasnt at that club.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

twitter:with mark henry and fans


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Here is a sexy fake.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> she's just perfect on this one.


More proof less make up is a better look for her, I have no idea why she piles on the eye shadow and dark lipstick colors when she can look like this aige


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

DAMN. Paige please wear no mascarra from no one. IT hides your beauty.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I guess im the only fan whom thinks Paige is gorgeous/beautiful no matter
how much or how less make-up she wears. #VERSITILEBEAUTY


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I guess im the only fan whom thinks Paige is gorgeous/beautiful no matter
> how much or how less make-up she wears. #VERSITILEBEAUTY


Uhh every single fan agrees with you what are you talking about lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> she's just perfect on this one.


This is an old photo as she still has her lip piercing in. I think Paige shouldnt cake her face in all that shadow this pic is proof she doesnt need it


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*










what's around her neck? the medal of honor?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is up on Raw next favcing Charlotte.

Update: Paige won clean!!!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Go Paige yet another non title win over Charlotte.

New PWI has Paige win a poll the sexiest woman in wrestling.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Weird booking though. thye have Becky part of the angle for months not get one pin fall over Charlotte. Then PAige shows up every 1 month or so. And gets pin falls over Charlotte. With no entrance. So I think they are protecting Paige.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Weird booking though. thye have Becky part of the angle for months not get one pin fall over Charlotte. Then PAige shows up every 1 month or so. And gets pin falls over Charlotte. With no entrance. So I think they are protecting Paige.


It's just a case of terrible booking all around. Paige should have her own seperate non-title feud with someone else. If they wanna do this diva/women's revolution thing right, they should run two women's feuds going into the ppvs, even if the minor one goes into the pre-show. And the champion eating pins thing is so tired, can't you think of anything else for once.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Weird booking? How so it to have Charlotte and Dana seem to have problems. Paige been on Main Event and Superstars so she been on wwe programing. Paige's music was playing when they returned from commerical but neither got a entrance on tv.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige lost weight too. Fittea?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Weird booking? How so it to have Charlotte and Dana seem to have problems. Paige been on Main Event and Superstars so she been on wwe programing. Paige's music was playing when they returned from commerical but neither got a entrance on tv.



Lol well beoing on Main Event or Superstars as a former womens champion, ain't something to shout home about. IT is weird booking, BEcause Paige is not really apart of this Diva Revoloution Angle. And shs barely on the main shows. And she get cleans wins over Charlotte. Then on the other end of the spectrum Dana squashesd PAige. While Becky obly gets a submission over Dana. Point is, their should be a non feud anglegpe going on. Other then Protecting PAige it makes no sense. IT is just bad booking.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige lost weight too. Fittea?


What makes you think that?

Anyway was this worth watching, I just woke up and saw the result


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Lol well beoing on Main Event or Superstars as a former womens champion, ain't something to shout home about. IT is weird booking, BEcause Paige is not really apart of this Diva Revoloution Angle. And shs barely on the main shows. And she get cleans wins over Charlotte. Then on the other end of the spectrum Dana squashesd PAige. While Becky obly gets a submission over Dana. Point is, their should be a non feud anglegpe going on. Other then Protecting PAige it makes no sense. IT is just bad booking.


Was not that clean since Dana threw Charlotte in the ring. True but those shows are still WWE Programing so it somewhat counts. How is Paige not apart of the revolution it all the women not just a certaain few they are all part of the women division.

We wont agree with this though.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> What makes you think that t
> Anyway was this worth watching, I just woke up and saw the result


She looked thin even in pics. As for the match, just the ending, the match was super quick and average at best. Their match in may was better.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Well regardless of the quality of the match. The outcome is prob the most important thing. Good to see they are still protecting Paige. A Clean win over the current womens champ means alot. Let's just hope after the brand split, Paige, Becky e.t.c. Get more screen time on SD prob.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Come on guys think, Paige was just plot device to sell dissension between Charlotte and Dana because they had no other face options to use with Becky and Nattie on commentary so they used Paige yeah she gets a nice W over the champ but ain't nothing happening from this, all tonight did was strengthen my belief that Charlotte is gonna walk out on Dana in the tag match and then they'll have a match at Battleground to kill more time for Sasha's title match at Summerslam.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

God i hope Paige is being protected. But Tommo could be right as well. Im kinda hoping both
Paige and Sasha are being protected. So they can maybe have something going down the line sometime.

But Bayleys main roster debut could put the kibosh on that.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Well it looks like Paige was in a good mood doing the Special Olympics event yesterday with Mark Henry and also tonight on RAW since she was not only on RAW tv but because she was in New Orleans where she had her amazing debut the night after WM30.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I don't care what the reason was, the fact is she won and convincingly too. She beat the champ with her finisher thus showing she's still a credible threat. It's a big positive, especially compared to what we have gotten. It also happened on raw which is way more important than smackdown. Would also like to add that her reaction once again was bigger than anything the other 2 baby faces have been able to get yet. The girl has it and should be used better. Hopefully the brand split helps her out. She should be top baby face right now based on reactions alone.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Tommo is likely right, that or Paige faces Charlotte at Battleground

But I don't mind too much. Just wishing Paige gets drafted to Smackdown, then with her, hopefully Becky, and AJ/Cena on that show, I can ignore Raw entirely


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I think yes PAige was prob a plot device. But if you notice Cole saying Paige debuted here and won the title on her first night. Then she gets a clean win over the current women's champ. So i think they are more protecting Paige. SO I don't care too the reason why it happened. The fact she got a convincing win over the current women's champ. They also protected her finisher, The Rampage? Also got big pops again, which suggests she is prob the biggest babyface in the wd right now, is what matters. Just hope in the brand split, she gets drafted to SD. I guess Charlotte e.t.c. on Raw.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige lost weight too. Fittea?


She doesn't use that thing, lol. Btw in the pic that she posted on her IG she looks a little bit thin but in "action" she was looking normal.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Speaking about her match, I can't predict what they are going to do, knowing that the booking in the women's division is a mess.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

watched the match,was too quick and was not convinced by Charlotte performance,she made some wrestling mistakes during her fight..but i love the finish rampage (especially against charlotte):grin2:

don't care if Paige is used to start a split between charlotte and dana or if she's protected,she's back and i'm happy with that..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

:done Sorry she is so damn sexy


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

for islesfan13

you miss some rampaige










:wink2:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige beat Charlotte again yessssssssssssss now give her the womens title


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

As others have said, Paige was used as a plot device to tease a split between Charlotte and Dana however the last two times they've decided to have Charlotte lose on television have been against Paige and to be fair the only time Paige has lost since Mania was against Dana Brook...she just hasn't been featured prominently. At least she isn't just jobbing left, right and centre and she's gotten a couple of big wins. This one on RAW was pretty much an entirely clean win which is good to see.

I personally hope they don't have Paige challenge Charlotte next. There's no point in Paige just being used to put her over again. Apparently they're leading to Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte at Summerslam so before that point, while I'd like them to feature her more, I don't want her anywhere near the title.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Well Paige is the most over Diva currently. So give her the title, and book her to have a good run this time. But that is just my opinion. But it well be leading to SAsha v Charlotte Summerslam anyway. But I Am more of the opinion they are more protecting Paige, then using her as a plot device. To create heat between Dana and Charlotte. I mean based on that logic, why diddn't Charlotte face Becky or Natayla? I mean Natayla could watch Becky go over Charlotte clean, that would piss Charlotte off, and make her rage at Dana. I mean would make sense seeing they well be facieng at MITB. Then you look at Cole referencing Paige winning the The Title on her first night in New Orleans. And then Paige diddn't win through some screwery DQ. Or interference. She won through her finisher The Rampage. So she won clean, and won wiith her finisher. So they protected The Rampage too. So to me while I agree she was a plot device, a pretty damn good plot device if you ask me .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige defeated Eva Marie in a dark match tonight.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is burying half the womens roster :lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

How is Paige burying the roster?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Lol oh lord. I was being sarcastic. The joke is their is what 5 divas on the main roster right now. And she beat two of them.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paigence is a virtue!!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

As a Sasha fan, I sympathize with you guys completely about your favorite being taken off TV for no reason. I hope the brand split features Paige more. She should have never been completely taken out of the "Revolution" angle. 

Becky vs. Paige or Paige vs. Sasha could be proper feuds.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Did anyone notice Paige and Alberto were stood next to each other on stage when they were paying respect to the Orlando victims


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

haha i've noticed the same thing..:grin2:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

attempting to give a fuck.....nope


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Best thing about this thread as late is seeing @Cleavage avy & sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

no shit, thread been washed for like 6 months now


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*









Super sweet of her for doing this. Paige haters..JUST GO AWAY!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Super sweet of her for doing this. Paige haters..JUST GO AWAY!!!


What's this from


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> What's this from


Twitter. She was wishing a fan well who was to sick and couldnt make it to the show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Twitter. She was wishing a fan well who was to sick and couldnt make it to the show.


Oh do you have the link of the account


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Oh do you have the link of the account


The problem is that pics are posted/thrown all over twitter its sometimes hard to find the source where it
came from. I found it on this paige twitter fan account.

https://twitter.com/screamfxrme


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*









A pic from the Paige/Eva Marie dark match.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> The problem is that pics are posted/thrown all over twitter its sometimes hard to find the source where it
> came from. I found it on this paige twitter fan account.
> 
> https://twitter.com/screamfxrme


Oh OK thanks


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

So, what happened with this photo shoot?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

*This is getting spammed in the Lucha Underground stream chat:*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

^ Maybe Paige should go to LU ha.

I like that Paige and Del Rio were standing next to each other. They give no shits what people think about then dating :lol


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> ^ Maybe Paige should go to LU ha.
> 
> I like that Paige and Del Rio were standing next to each other. They give no shits what people think about then dating :lol


I mean why should they?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is getting spammed in the Lucha Underground stream chat:*


What's that?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> I mean why should they?


Okay Mr Serious who takes everything so literally. I was just pointing out how after all the shit she got for dating Del Rio. I was just simply stating how it's clear it doesen't effect her. Lighten up.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Okay Mr Serious who takes everything so literally. I was just pointing out how after all the shit she got for dating Del Rio. I was just simply stating how it's clear it doesen't effect her. Lighten up.


No dude I was agreeing with you.

Also thebonly shot she got was from her own fans really, which is a sad state of affairs tbh.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

calm down kids..:smile2:



PaigeLover said:


>


she has a little devil in body,she always dance and can't stay static..
she's naturally a clown and an actress,if she stops wrestling she has a great career in her hands.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I like that Paige and Alberto dont give a shit and stood next to eachother on Raw


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

A girl see Paige and Del Río and ask her for a autograph but Del Río don't let her talk.

Here: https://mobile.twitter.com/BaldSlut204/status/737091754067795968

The video is mute but the girl explain everything here:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

As much as ive tried staying away from talking about this topic. Im going to say it..
..Paige cannot dump the fuck and leave him fast enough!!! 

This guy [Alberto] seems like hes being rather Controlling/Possessive of Paige.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> So, what happened with this photo shoot?


Wasn't that one of the pic she did for her Modeling Portfolio? She did a bunch of non-WWE photo shoot's to build a portfolio, one of the reasons people think she'll be leaving wrestling sooner than later.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> A girl see Paige and Del Río and ask her for a autograph but Del Río don't let her talk.
> 
> Here: https://mobile.twitter.com/BaldSlut204/status/737091754067795968
> 
> The video is mute but the girl explain everything here:


I could actually see Alberto being the strict/controlling type and on the other hand I can see where Paige would be drawn to that sort of thing. She always seemed the stubborn, strong willed type.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I remember that day, Paige was super upset herself because of another fan. Some fan was getting shit signed to sell on E-bay and Paige got really upset by it and left without signing the other fans stuff. I remember some fans saying she was rude that day, and some were concerned it was on Del Rio, and no it was because of another dickhead taking advantage of her to make cash of other fans.

My guess is that happened after that dickhead fan, and Del Rio thought she didn't want to be disturbed so shot at the guy.

In that respect it's pretty understandable; Paige is upset, Del Rio doesn't want her disturbed. It's not like he's against her signing stuff or taking photo's, since he's done that with her loads of times


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> I remember that day, Paige was super upset herself because of another fan. Some fan was getting shit signed to sell on E-bay and Paige got really upset by it and left without signing the other fans stuff. I remember some fans saying she was rude that day, and some were concerned it was on Del Rio, and no it was because of another dickhead taking advantage of her to make cash of other fans.
> 
> My guess is that happened after that dickhead fan, and Del Rio thought she didn't want to be disturbed so shot at the guy.
> 
> In that respect it's pretty understandable; Paige is upset, Del Rio doesn't want her disturbed. It's not like he's against her signing stuff or taking photo's, since he's done that with her loads of times


They were also kissing intimately. Not sure someone should disturb them when they are having a private moment. To be fair though, del Rio should allow Paige to have the chance to answer for herself, but none of us were there to know the full story.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

SI SI SI :delrio


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> They were also kissing intimately. Not sure someone should disturb them when they are having a private moment. To be fair though, del Rio should allow Paige to have the chance to answer for herself, but none of us were there to know the full story.


Completely missed that. Fair enough, hahaha. 

That is the day she got real upset at the scumbag fan though, I know that.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

not easy to disentangle fact from fiction in this kind of story..people who hate ADR will want him to play the role of villain by rote.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Del Rio is a fucking boss. Yall need to get over it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> A girl see Paige and Del Río and ask her for a autograph but Del Río don't let her talk.
> 
> Here: https://mobile.twitter.com/BaldSlut204/status/737091754067795968
> 
> The video is mute but the girl explain everything here:


 damn, that's crazy.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

From that fan story that sounds fucked up with the way Alberto is controlling Paige. Paige needs to get the fuck away from Alberto


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Del Rio's shiny Red tights really highlighted his bulging genitalia this week on Smackdown. I totally get why Paige is with him.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*





 Paige will be unfiltered not sure when though.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*









YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

that's why i don't like selfies,on each picture she take,she simulates a kiss to highlight her lips,there's nothing so unnatural....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> From that fan story that sounds fucked up with the way Alberto is controlling Paige. Paige needs to get the fuck away from Alberto


:stop

You need to get the fuck away from WF.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I hope Paige explains all on the Alberto thing on Unfiltered


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> I hope Paige explains all on the Alberto thing on Unfiltered


Seriously, does anyone else actually care anymore? It's a fairly trivial thing to get hung up about.

Why not spend your time worrying about the sad state of the womens division at the moment and how they randomly use Paige sparingly in random appearances where she beats the womens champion with no meaning and then disappears for another three weeks...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> I hope Paige explains all on the Alberto thing on Unfiltered


I'm sorry dude, but you should be banned or something, you can't let go this ADR stuff, so I hope mods do something about it, for your own good, rant in other places if you want


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



NJ88 said:


> Seriously, does anyone else actually care anymore? It's a fairly trivial thing to get hung up about.
> 
> Why not spend your time worrying about the sad state of the womens division at the moment and how they randomly use Paige sparingly in random appearances where she beats the womens champion with no meaning and then disappears for another three weeks...


He thinks that's because of ADR too though, everything bad happening to Paige in WWE is due to dating ADR because he apparently has heat, that's the mindset. It's completely wrong, but anything to hate the guy at the moment


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## lig7 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Excellent thread!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I'm bad reping anyone that mentions Paige/Del Rio now, even after the warnings some of you still keep going on about them. Unless something BIG happens with their relationship (domestic abuse, engagement, pregnancy or something) theirs no reason to keep going on about them, let it go :lol

OT some lucky fans:


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige's been pretty directionless for a while, curious what they'll do with her post brand split, especially if they start bringing up more female talent from NXT.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

If they bring more NXT they should at least add more belt to female talents to fight for. Can't handle longer line about being used properly.


I hope Paige and Nikki get TV time again. I kinda miss when they(and Brie or maybe AJ for that matter) leading division(divas division was much more relevance back then than it is now too)

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I'm bad reping anyone that mentions Paige/Del Rio now, even after the warnings some of you still keep going on about them. Unless something BIG happens with their relationship (domestic abuse, engagement, pregnancy or something) theirs no reason to keep going on about them, let it go :lol
> 
> OT some lucky fans:


Man Paige should really dump that Kevin skaff guy. He sucks!!!! Booo!!! You stink man. I hate him!! He blows!!!
He cant play guitar. His beard is stupid. His tats are poorly drawn and he smells like poop!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

@deanambroselover I am sorry but get the fuck over it. Sorry for the profanities, but It ihas to be said. Whu would she talk about her personal relationship on a silly Network segment show? It is no ones buisness. Their is nothing to say. What is their to say? Were dating so what. You really need to find peace with the fact, they are not breaking up any time soon. IF Del Rio makes Paige happy then who are we to judge.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

































Paige is such a sweetheart. Her heart pumps maple syrup.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


In case anyone was interested, we finally have proof of the finger tattoo that Paige got back in February 2016 at the Portland wizard world. Remember she posted a couple funny pics about it on her IG at the time? Anyway, it can be seen here clear as day that it says "NFB" which stands for "Not Fake Bitches." Her and her roommates kind of have a sorority thing going on and back in February they were on this little kick constantly joking that all of them were "good people" and "Not Fake Bitches." Pretty rare quality these days really.

So not only is that a fun positive message for her & her girl squad, but if they really do consider their group a sorority, it looks like "NFB" wold be it's letters.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Also, I'm totally NOT mentioning a certain person, but it looks like Paige herself or someone close to her (maybe her family) probably reads this forum. Approximately 25 minutes ago Paige is now calling out the fan with the muted video from May 28 2016, when the House Show was in Winnipeg, the same day as the 20 autograph scumbag. 

Paige wants the fan to take the video off of mute, because the fan is lying. Big surprise on the fan's part.

Here's the link: https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/744395727091048448


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Also, I'm totally NOT mentioning a certain person, but it looks like Paige herself or someone close to her (maybe her family) probably reads this forum. Approximately 25 minutes ago Paige is now calling out the fan with the muted video from May 28 2016, when the House Show was in Winnipeg, the same day as the 20 autograph scumbag.
> 
> Paige wants the fan to take the video off of mute, because the fan is lying. Big surprise on the fan's part.
> 
> Here's the link: https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/744395727091048448


Good for Paige, the fact that people took it at face value too with a MUTED video is kinda silly in of itself. The lengths some people will go to to discredit someone is ridiculous.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Also, I'm totally NOT mentioning a certain person, but it looks like Paige herself or someone close to her (maybe her family) probably reads this forum. Approximately 25 minutes ago Paige is now calling out the fan with the muted video from May 28 2016, when the House Show was in Winnipeg, the same day as the 20 autograph scumbag.
> 
> Paige wants the fan to take the video off of mute, because the fan is lying. Big surprise on the fan's part.
> 
> Here's the link: https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/744395727091048448




https://twitter.com/AIejandrhoe/status/744263005739847680

if it happened just before, I can understand the reaction and mistrust of Paige and ADR..


----------



## Boos17 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Thanks for the pics


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> He thinks that's because of ADR too though, everything bad happening to Paige in WWE is due to dating ADR because he apparently has heat, that's the mindset. It's completely wrong, but anything to hate the guy at the moment


Last I checked, Paige has barely been on TV all year, far before anyone knew she was dating Alberto. And when she is on TV, she’s beating the Women’s Champion. I doubt Del Rio has anything to do about it.

On an unrelated note, Sasha and Paige have become the Brock Lesnar of the Women’s Division. Show up every couple of months, win, and leave, lol.


----------



## miraisoup (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

The dude getting the autographs sounds like he's dying, that heavy breathing, christ.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I cant believe i fell for that witches [MUTED] video. Click baiting/lying devil bitch!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

@islesfan13 are you going? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743589277536256000


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I cant believe i fell for that witches [MUTED] video. Click baiting/lying devil bitch!!!!


:nikkilol calm down lad... Is there a unmuted video yet ? If not then you don't even know if she's lying.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Ok people stop calling me out in this thread I can say what I want this is a forum

So Paige has called out that fan with the muted video im so glad and that fan should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

you really can't say what you want.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> Ok people stop calling me out in this thread I can say what I want this is a forum
> 
> So Paige has called out that fan with the muted video im so glad and that fan should be ashamed of themselves


The thing is (and yes i understand the irony cos i'm doing it now) but you do derail the thread quite a bit by constantly bringing him up. It's part of the reason i don't visit the thread as often as i used to. I thought this was now a thread for pics, gifs and storylines ? Not talking about who she's dating (unless something major happens of course ) and it's 99% you that constantly mentions him. Also why do people keep calling the girl on twitter out ? We don't know who's lying unless an unmuted video comes out. Calling her an evil witch, devil etc is ridiculous. She seems to be a kid, give her a break.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Cleavage said:


> you really can't say what you want.



draper2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

The Demon from The Conjuring 2 must be a huge fan of Paige.
Because its always shouting [THIS IS MY HOUSE] through out the film!!!

Go see the flick..Creepy shite. If you like the first film go see this one.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Since WWE likes to do random booking in their women's division, would it kill them to have Paige at least on commentary for the tag match tonight?

It's not like there's anything seriously at stake at MITB.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige kissing a fan 

https://www.facebook.com/TheAntiDivaPaige/videos/vb.363478083771596/982257548560310/?type=2&theater


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Paige kissing a fan
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheAntiDivaPaige/videos/vb.363478083771596/982257548560310/?type=2&theater


ambroselover gonna lose its shit when it see this :hutz


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Lucky fan haha. And I don't think anyone is blaming DAL. But DeanAmbroseLover, you do talk about Del Rio alot more then anyone does in this thread. And you won't let it go lol. Regardless if you think he is a control freak. Or Dating Del Rio is impacting her career. Which I don't beleive is true. That is out of your control. Find Peace with it.

ETA: Yeah I hope Paige maybe involved, but I Doubt it, even on commentary.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744716496761298944
Not the best time though. Someone I can't mention for fear of a bad rep got injured, and apparently Paige was in a bad way for obvious reasons


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744716496761298944
> Not the best time though. Someone I can't mention for fear of a bad rep got injured, and apparently Paige was in a bad way for obvious reasons


When Things like this happen theres definitely reason to Mention it. I hope both are ok


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

I'd die haha. Man.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Paige kissing a fan
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheAntiDivaPaige/videos/vb.363478083771596/982257548560310/?type=2&theater


:done

He lived the dream......he lived the dream.....


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

I heard that he will leaves WWE in October.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

Caffore said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744716496761298944
> Not the best time though. Someone I can't mention for fear of a bad rep got injured, and apparently Paige was in a bad way for obvious reasons


What obvious reason, I not been active in this days.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

:frown2:​


Johnhernandez1981 said:


> What obvious reason, I not been active in this days.


Oh last night he took a real bad fall and look liked he injured his leg


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

you're talking about who?:shrug


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> you're talking about who?:shrug


Heres a clue...Cheech marin with muscles!!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

okay,i'm not sherlock Holmes...can't find a ugly guy with muscles..:lol


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Um, not sure what to make of this, but apparently Paige was arrested last night in Las Vegas after MITB. I'm hoping that this is just some silly drama taped for Total Divas, but I'm not really sure. If this is "legit," this is the kind of stuff that she needs to avoid. Nothing good could possibly come from being arrested for anyone who works for WWE (a publicly traded company)! Seems a bit strange since she & Foxy avoided being arrested awhile ago over that karaoke bar incident. Hopefully, this doesn't impact Paige being used on TV, PPVs, signings, etc. 

Also, seeing Paige with her hands behind her back in handcuffs, when we all know that she wouldn't hurt a fly, really sucks!

https://twitter.com/Roman_Empire_76/status/744988025013288960


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Um, not sure what to make of this, but apparently Paige was arrested last night in Las Vegas after MITB. I'm hoping that this is just some silly drama taped for Total Divas, but I'm not really sure. If this is "legit," this is the kind of stuff that she needs to avoid. Nothing good could possibly come from being arrested for anyone who works for WWE (a publicly traded company)! Seems a bit strange since she & Foxy avoided being arrested awhile ago over that karaoke bar incident. Hopefully, this doesn't impact Paige being used on TV, PPVs, signings, etc.
> 
> Also, seeing Paige with her hands behind her back in handcuffs, when we all know that she wouldn't hurt a fly, really sucks!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Roman_Empire_76/status/744988025013288960


One or both were being bad perros.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige arrest seems to not be the case. 

She's on a flight to Raw, been seen.

She was placed in an Ambulance in those pics, not a police car.

Also (and I found this) she wasn't in the Clark County Dentention Centre record

My call, this was most likely swerved/TD


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

heck! hope it's not serious...:surprise:

i can see vultures rotating in the sky around their prey in the thread about her arrestation,haters of Paige are running...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Paige arrest seems to not be the case.
> 
> She's on a flight to Raw, been seen.
> 
> ...


GOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My heart sank and plummeted into the core of the earth after seeing/reading of this!!
She does not need this right now. This is the perfect time for a Paige push.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Her life is a total mess, lol.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Paige arrest seems to not be the case.
> 
> She's on a flight to Raw, been seen.
> 
> ...


In addition, heres more proof:

https://twitter.com/SarayaKnight/status/744980934378782721 Mum says it's NOT true
https://twitter.com/EntSlice/status/744999476364877824 It's staged


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Her life is a total mess, lol.


Despite the fact there is literally evidence saying she wasn't arrested; eg-no booking or mugshot


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> In addition, heres more proof:
> 
> https://twitter.com/SarayaKnight/status/744980934378782721 Mum says it's NOT true
> https://twitter.com/EntSlice/status/744999476364877824 It's staged


Apparently blocked from that last tweet. What is it?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

Police let her go after they realized it was her big house


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Despite the fact there is literally evidence saying she wasn't arrested; eg-no booking or mugshot


I said that because people only talks about her messy personal life even if it's staged, lol.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> I said that because people only talks about her messy personal life even if it's staged, lol.


Is that others issue though? Freaking out over literally nothing


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

stay calm Caffore,let the haters gesticulate for nothing.:wink2:


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Is that others issue though? Freaking out over literally nothing


You can see in this thread that her personal life is a issue to some people. And I didn't freaked out about this, but I wasn't surprised.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> You can see in this thread that her personal life is a issue to some people. And I didn't freaked out about this, but I wasn't surprised.


Not saying you are freaking out. You stating everyone going on about her messy personal life, even when it's literally nothing, well that's there problem not hers.

And also you're not surprised...by her not being arrested?


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

@Caffore

That other tweet said this, verbatim:

Slice Wrestling @EntSlice

"Update: We reached out and we were told the whole Paige arrest is staged and it's likely for TD"


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Not saying you are freaking out. You stating everyone going on about her messy personal life, even when it's literally nothing, well that's there problem not hers.
> 
> And also you're not surprised...by her not being arrested?


After that incident with Alicia Fox, I'm not surprised that she was "arrested".


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

She was arrested? From what I hear it was all staged for Swerved or TD. Calm down. What messy personal life? The fact shes dating Del Rio, or the fact you don't like Del Rio. Paiges personal life I Am sure from her point of view is fine. IT's the fans who have the issues not her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

50/50 booking. Paige won last time. Charlotte wins now. 3rd times not the charm this time.
God i hope she wins!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: This is my house!!! Paige Megathread*

:lmao


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

If she is squashed tonight, maybe she did something stupid last night.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

#freepaige


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Come on if Del Rio really hit her, and their was domestic violence. Would Paige be getting a title match? She woulden't be in any mood, may want rest. SO I am thinking its staged. Not saying hospital part not true. But I Think this has been blown way out of proportion. Really the title change? :lol. Dean Ambrose Lover well be validated


----------



## Nikki Is Mai Waifu (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Win Paige Win


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige looks great. I Think the whole prison thing was blown way out of proportion. More likely she was drunk she was retained. And was released. Hoping Paige beats Charlotte. IF not hopefully shes protected.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

The prison thing in case you didn't know, wasn't prison, it was detaining for jaywalking. Police literally caught her, cuffed her, and sent her to hospital for a mental test, for jaywalking. 

The domestic stuff, was an argument apparently. 

Detained and arrested are VERY different things. Detained is for the police to "help" you.

More importantly though, actual decent booking, so YAY!


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So, another tag team match at Battleground?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige and Sasha Banks. Or as i call them...THE FREAKY BOSSES!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Good match. In the Raw thread Paige is getting the usual crap, botch queen, cant wrestle e.t.c. Lol but whatever. Paige got protected again. Once again big pop she got, And Charlotte once again got a luckey win thanks to her good mate Dana. Good to see Sasha return too. So looks like another tag match at BG. Prob Sasha and Paige v Dana and Charlotte. And Becky v Natyla at BG.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yes another tag match but at least it's of the 2 most popular women. Finally they aren't sitting in the back for the likes of Natalya and Dana brooke


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

It was a little bit weird that she was happy with Sasha holding the title while she was screwed minutes ago.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

That pop tonight when she screamed "this is my house." 

:trips5


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Well Paige and Sasha seemed to form an alliance. So maybe that is why Paige was happy when she held the title, anyone whos not Charlotte haha. Setting up Charlotte Sasha Summerslam most likely. Not surprising WWE went their after their tweets. Good that the two most popular divas Paige and Sasha are not waiting around. Hopefully they get a win over Dana and Charlotte, who beat Natayla and Becky at MITB. But boy Paige's life is so interesting to so many people lol. Turns out was way less of a deal then it actually was. Her and Del rio had an argument, she got detained for jaywalking. The end.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I can roll with a Paige/Sasha "power team" in the meantime. Whatever gets both of those women on our TV more than the likes of Charlotte, Dana, Nikki, etc.

Sasha can get her spotlight shortly after Battleground, and they can keep Paige on ice for later, hopefully during the fall or the RTWM33 at the latest.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

who changed the title of this thread?*

someone gets a perverse pleasure in torturing us! :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

That thread title change :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If she was arrested then she wouldn't've been on RAW last night.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

Was detenied not arrested, she was running forma the the street, i don't know why.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

WWE clearly have no direction for Paige as they made her lose to Charlotte in a title match


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

That title match had shenanigans though (what a shocker), so it kept Paige from looking weak going forward, especially if she enters a short program teaming with Sasha.

What creative does with her post-Battleground is another thing entirely, but we'll just have to wait and see. Also keep in mind that the Draft will be in effect soon, so Paige could get more TV time on whatever brand isn't getting the title angle.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

This tread title...haha. I haven't really kept up to date with it much I hear it wasn't an arrest?

She was actually booked well on RAW. Competitive match, had the match won, Dana got involved which caused the finish which gives Paige a very clear out for the match. She then helped Sasha get rid of Charlotte/Dana. I assume we'll get a tag match at Battleground and she'll end up losing a number one contender match to Sasha in the build for Summerslam. I really don't think they should put her in any more title matches unless she's going to win because she's lost like...15 in a row at this point.

But heck...two RAW appearances in a row, that's at least a positive.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So im catching up on news and Paige apprentely got arrested is this real or fake?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Faker than plastic fruit.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Roman was probably snorting cocaine off Paige's tits.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Roman was probably snorting cocaine off Paige's tits.


Lol you hell.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

am i the only one who's sick about what Paige is now? she just serves as a foil for sasha banks..i disagree,she deserves better..i'm bored about dana and charlotte,always cheating,even if they're Heel the story's boring..


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> So im catching up on news and Paige apprentely got arrested is this real or fake?


It's legit although she wasn't arrested. She was detained for jaywalking and taken to the hospital for a mental analysis after an alleged domestic dispute.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Boy Paige is gonna regret dating Del Rio :lol. Girl dump his ass, and jsut be single for the next five years, your so young. As for her wrestling career. Yeah she is just a foil to the nxt girls now. They are protecting her, because they value her. But shes almost the gatekeeper of the division now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

WELL, if you believe MLW, who have apparently chatted directly with ADR (which is believable, since Konan who used to book ADR is on there) nothing happened. Literally nothing.

The talk from them is Paige and ADR went to a show after MitB, yet while they were there, a drunk couple started on them because they are "fake wrestlers". ADR had them escorted out, but the couple waited for them outside. An argument broke out, Paige was accosted, so the Police were called. When coming in, the police had to stabilize the situation, including handcuffing the people involved. Paige was breifly escorted into the ambulance to see if anything was wrong with her, there wasn't, so she was sent home. No jaywalking, no drunkenness, nothing. She went to Raw, told the powers that be, and they said "Yeah, nothing wrong. Glad it didn't get any worse"

So literally nothing wrong done. LITERALLY nothing wrong.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Omg what did Paige do to her hair....wig? @natbynature


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Looks it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

She looks good with short hair as well.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Wow she looks different. Looks good. But im so so used
to the long hanging raven drapes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*








> Court Bauer and Konnan discussed the Paige/Money in the Bank incident on the latest edition of "MLW Radio". Konnan is a very good friend of Alberto Del Rio, who was there when the incident occurred.
> 
> Konnan claims the whole thing went down when Paige and Alberto Del Rio, a real-life couple, went to see the Absinthe variety show in Las Vegas following the WWE Money in the Bank pay-per-view. According to Konnan, the two of them got heckled by a drunk couple. The couple called Paige and Del Rio “fake wrestlers” and other things of that nature. After the heckling continued, an argument broke out and Paige was “accosted,” after which police were called to the scene. Everyone involved was handcuffed and Paige was briefly taken to an ambulance to make sure she was okay. The two were free to go after that and there apparently wasn’t any drunkenness on their part, nor any domestic dispute or jaywalking. Police separated everyone and sent them on their way. Of course, this is what Konnan (a good friend of Del Rio) says happened so believe what you will.


Source:http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/...ige-in-las-vegas-what-started-everything-more


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Im sick of reading/seeing shit about the incident. Lets move the fuck along>>>...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Im sick of reading/seeing shit about the incident. Lets move the fuck along>>>...


I hope you become a wrestler because some of things you say/write can be funny.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Just clarification that no wrongdoing was done on Paige's part, and in fact she was wronged. Just want as many people as possible to know Paige did nothing, and the reporting of her being arrested, or even just being detained for erratic behavior, is wrong and has apparently affected her pretty badly, being worried what everyone else says and thinks


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Cops in USA have strange methods with interventions..
even if they must determine who's right and wrong,putting handcuffs to everybody (so victims too) is weird.


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

paige needs a spanking for being a bad girl


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



dmbgame said:


> paige needs a spanking for being a bad girl


SI SI SI. :delrio


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

god damn dudes some of these posts :lmao


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Oh well glad the situation was sorted out and no one actually got hurt, just a couple of assholes giving Paige and Del Rio a hard time :fpalm Still don't understand why Paige was put in handcuffs if she was the one being harassed :/


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Oh well glad the situation was sorted out and no one actually got hurt, just a couple of assholes giving Paige and Del Rio a hard time :fpalm Still don't understand why Paige was put in handcuffs if she was the one being harassed :/


Each side says the other is reaponsible, police calm it all down until they get the story straight


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I just hate how Paige has fallen victim/ pray to sensationalism. We never heard/read of news to what i really care about.
Whats going on with her as in pertains to her in-the-ring. Its always this exterior nonsense.

Im just sick of it. A vacation could do her wonders. Just by herself on some island enjoying some alone/me time for a week or so
to decompress. Relax and clean out her mental junk drawer.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I just hate how Paige has fallen victim/ pray to sensationalism. We never heard/read of news to what i really care about.
> Whats going on with her as in pertains to her in-the-ring. Its always this exterior nonsense.
> 
> Im just sick of it. A vacation could do her wonders. Just by herself on some island enjoying some alone/me time for a week or so
> to decompress. Relax and clean out her mental junk drawer.


More vacations? LOL.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Just clarification that no wrongdoing was done on Paige's part, and in fact she was wronged. Just want as many people as possible to know Paige did nothing, and the reporting of her being arrested, or even just being detained for erratic behavior, is wrong and has apparently affected her pretty badly, being worried what everyone else says and thinks


Not to beat a dead horse, but I feel really sorry for her. It's bad enough that she gets tons of hate in general. People always seem to get hung up on her crazy immature personality and just automatically assume the worst and believe everything negative written and shown on tv (reality shows) as absolute truth.

People seem to forget that Paige is a "good person" and is doing everything she can to promote positive messages, as well as do everything she can to keep her dream job. The last thing she wants to do is put wwe in a negative light or tarnish her image anymore than it has been (the way wwe portrays her).

She & Foxy weren't at fault during the karaoke bar incident and she wasn't at fault here either...yet there are pics & a video of her in handcuffs like she's some kind of criminal! I think that would piss alot of us off if we were in this situation and really get to us too and were not even famous! Poor Paige will probably never catch a break when it comes to her image!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Well that what happens when you have a bit of noteoritity and a public profile. Everyone wants to take you down a few pegs. Partic people on this forum are really insecure, and feel the need to make baseless, nonsensical, mornic statements about Paige for whatever reason. It is just hate whos on top mentality. You watch if Sasha and co ever get the level of popularity and success that Paige has acquried, they well get shit too. Combine that with Paige dating Del Rio. For some reason that means slut shamming. She is 23, and from what she has experinced with Del Rio lol, well wI am sure she is regretting the relationship in some ways. But its her life, we are not in it. Were just fans, being outside observers. But I really beleive she needs to be taken off tv for a bit, she needs a break, I agree a vacation. Atm none of this revolution shit with The Nxt girls is benefiting Paige. With Sasha she well be just her sidekick. And even with the brand split, I Don't seer that benefiting anyone but Sasha and Charlotte. Hell at this rate I rather she leave get her shit together. And until WWE has something for her, concrete then well. At this rate I woulden't be againgst Paige being Sister Abigail. Paige image is all perception, she well prob never recover that.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If the situation is settle then the title of this thread should be changed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Asking for a vacation after 2 months of her last vacation? Not gonna happen folks. I like Paige, she always be the reason I got back into wrestling, but sometimes seems than when these kind of issues follows you maybe you are the one that should change a bit and more than any other diva troubles seems to follow Paige. And before someone says anything, I'm not talking about ADR, but I think she should relax a little bit


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but I feel really sorry for her. It's bad enough that she gets tons of hate in general. People always seem to get hung up on her crazy immature personality and just automatically assume the worst and believe everything negative written and shown on tv (reality shows) as absolute truth.
> 
> People seem to forget that Paige is a "good person" and is doing everything she can to promote positive messages, as well as do everything she can to keep her dream job. The last thing she wants to do is put wwe in a negative light or tarnish her image anymore than it has been (the way wwe portrays her).
> 
> She & Foxy weren't at fault during the karaoke bar incident and she wasn't at fault here either...yet there are pics & a video of her in handcuffs like she's some kind of criminal! I think that would piss alot of us off if we were in this situation and really get to us too and were not even famous! Poor Paige will probably never catch a break when it comes to her image!


you're 100000000000000% right!:smile2:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Asking for a vacation after 2 months of her last vacation? Not gonna happen folks. I like Paige, she always be the reason I got back into wrestling, but sometimes seems than when these kind of issues follows you maybe you are the one that should change a bit and more than any other diva troubles seems to follow Paige. And before someone says anything, I'm not talking about ADR, but I think she should relax a little bit


Okay, tell me now, what actual trouble follows Paige around, beyond fans saying "she's in the doghouse". Because most trouble she's in seems to be perceived rather than reality. Or reality TV. I don't actually know of many incidents which actually result in something. 

People have this idea of her, mainly based of a reality tv show, her outspoken nature, and a misconception based off her social background. Worst of all people seem to revel in it, feel smug about "I was right about this filth". Well it's fucking bullshit, and those people are way worse than Paige, those people are vile. I know your not one of them, but really dude, what has she actually done?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Okay, tell me now, what actual trouble follows Paige around, beyond fans saying "she's in the doghouse". Because most trouble she's in seems to be perceived rather than reality. Or reality TV. I don't actually know of many incidents which actually result in something.
> 
> People have this idea of her, mainly based of a reality tv show, her outspoken nature, and a misconception based off her social background. Worst of all people seem to revel in it, feel smug about "I was right about this filth". Well it's fucking bullshit, and those people are way worse than Paige, those people are vile. I know your not one of them, but really dude, what has she actually done?


What I say it's there was the thing with Alicia in a karaoke, then now this thing where she was handcuffed, giving the finger during a facebook Q&A. Like you said, probably nothing it's her fault, but I haven't seen any other diva making the news for things outside the wrestling stuff more than her in the last 2 years and whether you like it or not PR is really important to WWE and even though she remains popular, being involved in things like those (again, probably not her fault) doesn't help her case


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> What I say it's there was the thing with Alicia in a karaoke, then now this thing where she was handcuffed, giving the finger during a facebook Q&A. Like you said, probably nothing it's her fault, but I haven't seen any other diva making the news for things outside the wrestling stuff more than her in the last 2 years and whether you like it or not PR is really important to WWE and even though she remains popular, being involved in things like those (again, probably not her fault) doesn't help her case


But thats people reacting to it. No one gave a shit about the facebook q&a until everyone said "OH SHE'S FUCKED". Literally the guy who was with her joked with her about it, but everyone here freaked out. 

And 2 situations where she gets treated badly, everyone jumps on her like it's her fault. What is your suggestion, she lock herself in at home so these babbies don't cry that she's a bad influence or some shit. Based on stuff which no one would care about in real life.

These fucking idiots freaked out when her friend from All Time Low posted on snapcaht pictures of her on a night out with him, with a drawn picture of a dick. Used that to call her a slut and shit. Really fucking juvanille shit. 

It's the nature of fame, only thing being the next most famous girl to her is 33 and not living a normal 23 year old life like Paige. So all the shit gets thrown at her for being young. 

I know you don't think this way, I know you are sound mate. But really your asking her to stop having a normal life to placate a bunch of twats who will still call her everything under the sun because they're cunts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> But thats people reacting to it. No one gave a shit about the facebook q&a until everyone said "OH SHE'S FUCKED". Literally the guy who was with her joked with her about it, but everyone here freaked out.
> 
> And 2 situations where she gets treated badly, everyone jumps on her like it's her fault. What is your suggestion, she lock herself in at home so these babbies don't cry that she's a bad influence or some shit. Based on stuff which no one would care about in real life.
> 
> ...


Fair point, she is young and she should have fun, but sometimes she seems to have too much fun. She already has an uphill battle with Triple H proteges and she doesn't have someone of influence like Nikki does. And I don't care about what the trolls say, and I don't think WWE does, but one thing is what the trolls say everyday and other is making the news handcuffed, who do you think WWE will choose? The girl with no backstage pull and who made the news giving us bad press (even if it is not her fault) or someone's protege who hasn't done anything? You know very well how WWE operates and the double standards they have.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Fair point, she is young and she should have fun, but sometimes she seems to have too much fun. She already has an uphill battle with Triple H proteges and she doesn't have someone of influence like Nikki does. And I don't care about what the trolls say, and I don't think WWE does, but one thing is what the trolls say everyday and other is making the news handcuffed, who do you think WWE will choose? The girl with no backstage pull and who made the news giving us bad press (even if it is not her fault) or someone's protege who hasn't done anything? You know very well how WWE operates and the double standards they have.


I don't think that makes a difference to be entirely honest. Whether she was introvert like Sasha or a serial poor choice artist like Charlotte (*cough* 2 divorces at 29 *cough* arrested for attacking her dad *cough*) or not I doubt it would differ. Hell look at Becky, losing in 90 seconds on Smackdown. 

And like I say, she does all the right things with these incidents and informing WWE so again, I doubt they care.

Ultimately it comes down to money or a choice that "they're the one" and since money isn't swaying Paige, nothing will.

Thats why I really think anyone not called Charlotte or Sasha may as well just pack up and leave cause they ain't getting pushed.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Too much chat not enough pics.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



TwistingJab said:


> Too much chat not enough pics.


There are no pics though, nothing new at least


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paiges social media has been rather dead lately. And i fucking hate it!!!
No NEW Tweets. No NEW Pics...POST SOMETHING!!!

We used to get close to 9-10 new tweets a day. And 3-6 new instagram pics a day or every other day. Now its..0!!!
God i miss the good old days 2014 to mid 2015.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I think part of it is she's too busy being happy. That sounds super corny, but I think that's really what it is. 

Also got a theory that she's not posting as much IG's of Total Diva stuff for reasons which you can try and figure out for yourselves. I'm not saying it just in case it's complete bullshit and I look like an idiot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> I think part of it is she's too busy being happy. That sounds super corny, but I think that's really what it is.
> 
> Also got a theory that she's not posting as much IG's of Total Diva stuff for reasons which you can try and figure out for yourselves. I'm not saying it just in case it's complete bullshit and I look like an idiot.


You'll still be an idiot whether you say it or not lol

Anyways, remembering the good ol'days


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Paiges social media has been rather dead lately. And i fucking hate it!!!
> No NEW Tweets. No NEW Pics...POST SOMETHING!!!
> 
> We used to get close to 9-10 new tweets a day. And 3-6 new instagram pics a day or every other day. Now its..0!!!
> God i miss the good old days 2014 to mid 2015.





Caffore said:


> I think part of it is she's too busy being happy. That sounds super corny, but I think that's really what it is.
> 
> Also got a theory that she's not posting as much IG's of Total Diva stuff for reasons which you can try and figure out for yourselves. I'm not saying it just in case it's complete bullshit and I look like an idiot.


Did it not even occur to you she's avoiding social media at the moment? And I wouldn't blame her over last few weeks she's had to endure abuse about her choice in men and just had a rather public incident with the police, her fault or not she was still involved and going by the response on here by a select few can you imagine what her social media accounts look like?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> Did it not even occur to you she's avoiding social media at the moment? And I wouldn't blame her over last few weeks she's had to endure abuse about her choice in men and just had a rather public incident with the police, her fault or not she was still involved and going by the response on here by a select few can you imagine what her social media accounts look like?



I understand and agree with you fully. But sometimes when times like these are not so good.
You kinda pine for the simpler times. And get nostalgia even of stuff a short year and a half two years ago.

Not just for her selfies. But shes genuinely funny in her tweets. And posting inspirational quotes shes found online. etc
Like above..I understand posting right now is a slippery slope for her. And shes being rightfully cautious. As she should..But damn man!!!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> Did it not even occur to you she's avoiding social media at the moment? And I wouldn't blame her over last few weeks she's had to endure abuse about her choice in men and just had a rather public incident with the police, her fault or not she was still involved and going by the response on here by a select few can you imagine what her social media accounts look like?


It's been quite a while not just this week. She's been rather inactive since coming back from England. Like I say I don't think it's any active measure to stay under. I think she's just mainly pre-occupied being happy.

And I don't think she's keeping anything for TD secret either. Thats not what I was implying

I'm.not begrudhing it either btw. It's up to her to do whatever she wants.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> .


Honestly who takes these pics?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I have no idea, just saw it on twitter and thought Paige looked really nice in it (well...she always does)


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Both look so uncomfortable, let them eat.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

It's Pairio! I ship it! .


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Both look so uncomfortable, let them eat.


I saw the comments before logging in to see the picture and I thought, ok probably
just a normal, plain kind of pic without any funny humor stuff going on. But you guys are not kidding, this pic of them is so ridiculously awkward that it is actually funny. Even though Paige isn't making a mean face, you can still get an idea of what thoughts are going through her mind. It's always nice of her to be willing to take a pic, but she seems really bored, tired, annoyed, really off her game her. The stupid hate from Sunday night must really still be a problem.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah she gets horrible hate on Social Media atm. People are againgst her dating Del Rio. In a perfect world, be like its her life why do you care, how does it effect your life? But sadly when someone has a bit of notority and fame, their choices get scrutinized. The fact Paige is still with Del Rio, well she must really like him. Who knows maybe Del Rio is a gentlemen lol, we don't know him personally. The whole "Argument" may have been an isolated instance. In any case. It could be nice for Paige, to know theirs still fans out their that have her back. Instead of just gossiping about her personal life all the time.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

The comments on paiges ig are disgusting. If a holes make her delete like her snap chat I'm going to be pissed. She can date whoever the hell she wants


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> The comments on paiges ig are disgusting. If a holes make her delete like her snap chat I'm going to be pissed. She can date whoever the hell she wants


It's sad they talk like they personally know her and know everything, or worse, think Paige owes them something. saying dumb things like
"I thought you were smart"
"This isnt you"
"You can do better"
"what a disgrace"

The funniest however are people calling Del Rio ugly. I clickon their profiles and then see some disgusting neckbeard like seriously. :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I am not gay or a chick. But Del Rio is a good looking man, man :lol. The butthurt is strong in those ones. Hey I admit I was tooken aback abit when the news first came through that Paige and Del Rio was an item. I had the same response? Really Del Rio? But you know I got over it. IT's her life and if she see's fit Del Rio is good enough to be part of it, let be life hey. Difference is, it seems these morons cannot build a bridge.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

don't know what you think but with time ,she probably will break up with Del rio..the difference in age and mentality will make the difference,no? people think she's immature (not me but) and del rio has children...sooner or later it will break

just my opinion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

The stress of the social media backlash? Yeah maybe. But they are still together. SO who knows.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

she would have had a chance if she had a job with less exposure..there is too much to handle.

i just hope she will have fun and be happy during this period.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Hmm yeah not to mention backstage at WWE. The mentle and psyhcological pressure. COmbined with the social media pressure. IT's almost impossible for her to enjoy the relationship. I mean if they were really fans of her, they would support her no matter what. I read IG holy shit. They don't like Del Rio. I Saw PAige commented on Alexas IG, which was nice.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

yep they're rude in IG

i noticed she has many fans in Brazil.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Pai ge plzs sty awy frm DL RO


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*
















LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

First time she acknowledges the relationship on Instagram and boy, some fans are creepy af. She seems happy, that's all that matters at the end, at least for true fans


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!.


Lol some people are just stupid.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> The stress of the social media backlash? Yeah maybe. But they are still together. SO who knows.


And she was detenied un a arguing with him.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

QUOTE=Johnhernandez1981;60814298]


3ku1 said:


> The stress of the social media backlash? Yeah maybe. But they are still together. SO who knows.


And she was detenied in a arguing with him, I not hate del río but I never heard nothing good of him (personal y).[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> QUOTE=Johnhernandez1981;60814298]
> 
> And she was detenied in a arguing with him, I not hate del río but I never heard nothing good of him (personal y).


[/QUOTE]

She wasen't detained for aeguing with Del Rio. She was detained foer jaywalking. The domestic distrubance, was she was arguing with Del Rio. In any case its her buisness.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Johnhernandez1981 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE=Johnhernandez1981;60814298]
> ...


She wasen't detained for aeguing with Del Rio. She was detained foer jaywalking. The domestic distrubance, was she was arguing with Del Rio. In any case its her buisness.[/QUOTE]

Indeed, but look the vídeo of the detained, the police are tryng to don't let him close to her and her is screaming him, my parents had a relationship like this, my brothers my mother and me suffer so much, nothing is so beatiful like that appears, this kind of relationship ends very bad.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> She wasen't detained for aeguing with Del Rio. She was detained foer jaywalking. The domestic distrubance, was she was arguing with Del Rio. In any case its her buisness.


Indeed, but look the vídeo of the detained, the police are tryng to don't let him close to her and her is screaming him, my parents had a relationship like this, my brothers my mother and me suffer so much, nothing is so beatiful like that appears, this kind of relationship ends very bad.[/QUOTE]

I diddn't see the video so I Can't have an informed opinion. IF Paige was really screaming at him? Look couples fight. None of us know the real reason they had a dispute. Is it a serious issue. Was it an isolated instance. Does Del Rio have a pattern, is he going to become a very emotionally abusive boyfriend. Look I am just saying your jumping to rash conclusions. For all we know it was a one off, the end. Well see. And I hear the hwole being arrested, screming at Paige some say it was all staged for TD or Swerved.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Johnhernandez1981 said:
> 
> 
> > She wasen't detained for aeguing with Del Rio. She was detained foer jaywalking. The domestic distrubance, was she was arguing with Del Rio. In any case its her buisness.
> ...


I diddn't see the video so I Can't have an informed opinion. IF Paige was really screaming at him? Look couples fight. None of us know the real reason they had a dispute. Is it a serious issue. Was it an isolated instance. Does Del Rio have a pattern, is he going to become a very emotionally abusive boyfriend. Look I am just saying your jumping to rash conclusions. For all we know it was a one off, the end. Well see. And I hear the hwole being arrested, screming at Paige some say it was all staged for TD or Swerved.[/QUOTE]

No, sadly is real, there's the vídeo:
https://youtu.be/GSA4qKpo3HA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Fair enough. Look all i am saying is their is one sole instance of a domestic dispute. I mean how long have they been dating? A month? And besides alcahol can be a big influence , just saying. It can alter your decision making, and make rash decisions. Like screaming at your SO. I am sure they both regret it terribly. SO lets move on now huh.


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Fair enough. Look all i am saying is their is one sole instance of a domestic dispute. I mean how long have they been dating? A month? And besides alcahol can be a big influence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, until the next because I sure that this is not the only problem they gonna have, besides why she don't smile un photos with him?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> Yeah, until the next because I sure that this is not the only problem they gonna have, besides why she don't smile un photos with him?


Well would you? I mean prob an indicator of the pressure she is under. I mean in that eating photo, they both looked so uncomfortable. Theirs a couple of phortos of them smiling. I just think after the incident. Prob struggling to find their bearings. But its Paiges business. I keep responding lol. But I don't get why ppl care about her and Del Rio that much.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> No, sadly is real, there's the vídeo:
> https://youtu.be/GSA4qKpo3HA



you're strong,with this video you can draw conclusions...nice job..:aj3


----------



## Johnhernandez1981 (May 22, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Johnhernandez1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, until the next because I sure that this is not the only problem they gonna have, besides why she don't smile un photos with him?
> ...


Maybe because ppl knows del río has a tough personality and she as suffer so much because of man you know? And the may can make them break up, because in the beggining of relationship you have preassure...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Johnhernandez1981 said:


> Maybe because ppl knows del río has a tough personality and she as suffer so much because of man you know? And the may can make them break up, because in the beggining of relationship you have preassure...


To be quite honest I am done talking about Del Rio. Shes dating the guy, and like the guy or not. It doesent look they are breaking up any time soon. So you know, what more is their to say


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

She wasen't detained for aeguing with Del Rio. She was detained foer jaywalking. The domestic distrubance, was she was arguing with Del Rio. In any case its her buisness.[/QUOTE]

Er, no she wasn't. They were heckled by another couple and handcuffed to calm the situation. Del Rio in the video is pissed at the cops for handcuffing her. The person jaywalking and sent to jail was presumably the other woman who was drunk out of her mind heckling the wrestlers.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> She wasen't detained for aeguing with Del Rio. She was detained foer jaywalking. The domestic distrubance, was she was arguing with Del Rio. In any case its her buisness.


Er, no she wasn't. They were heckled by another couple and handcuffed to calm the situation. Del Rio in the video is pissed at the cops for handcuffing her. The person jaywalking and sent to jail was presumably the other woman who was drunk out of her mind heckling the wrestlers.[/QUOTE]

Hold on just the other day, you said that Paige was detained for jaywalking. Now your saying Paige was not the one jaywalking. Fair enough they were being heckled, but you did say Paige was the one jaywalking.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So Paige has posted a photo of Alberto for the first time on her instagram clearly shes serious about him


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Hold on just the other day, you said that Paige was detained for jaywalking. Now your saying Paige was not the one jaywalking. Fair enough they were being heckled, but you did say Paige was the one jaywalking.


People inferred from police statement Paige was the one jaywalking, but ADR told MLW the whole story, and Paige wasn't jaywalking or anything. She was just handcuffed in the police's attempts to calm the situation. 

I'm inferring myself he jaywalker was the other woman, given that she was drunk, and Paige wasn't taken to hospital (As the jaywalker was)


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

This thread


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Too many people to bad rep, yup I think I'm done with this thread fpalm


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

We'd have something to talk about if she posted more/had more tv time. Right now the thread is running on fumes. (again, not that I begrudge her not posting btw, but fuck wwe)


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> There are no pics though, nothing new at least


So get old ones, she's worth it ha ha.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

something changed but what? ^^











wake up darling


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> People inferred from police statement Paige was the one jaywalking, but ADR told MLW the whole story, and Paige wasn't jaywalking or anything. She was just handcuffed in the police's attempts to calm the situation.
> 
> I'm inferring myself he jaywalker was the other woman, given that she was drunk, and Paige wasn't taken to hospital (As the jaywalker was)


Ok fair enough. People are acting like Paige was screaming at Del Rio. But I don't think that was the case at all. I think people tried to twist it to make Del Rio looked bad. But sounds like it was the other way round. Paige as you said handcuffed to calm the situation.

ETA: The fact PAige posted publically about her and Del Rio, obviousley means they are very serious. Also like get the f*** over it. Were dating, I don't care what you think.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige and boobs,a long story..:lol

http://i.imgur.com/ZVfNz0E.gifv


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Did anyone post a mugshot? I can't be bothered to search the thread.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

No arrest means no mugshot!!!! The paige/del rio vegas thing is old news now. Stop talking about it people!!!
But ive found this article. And its tragically right with the sad state of Paige in WWE right now.
http://whatculture.com/wwe/10-paige-matches-that-prove-wwe-has-misused-her-in-womens-revolution

Without Paige you do not get sasha banks.
Without Paige you do not get becky lynch.
Without Paige you do not get charlotte.
Without Paige you do not get bayley.
With out Paige etc...

All the Paige haters that hate paige and discredit her and admonish/praise others do not get that.
It cannot be debunked.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Without Paige their is no Divas Revolution. True. In 2013 The roster needs a breath of fresh air. Before Paige, no diva from nxt was making the leap. Paige did, nd opened the door. She was the revolution. No Paige, no Revolution. This ain't opinion, but fact. She retired tommorro, she would get inducted into the HOF imo in 4 years.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*










A fan couldn't thank her enough for taking the time to make her little girls dream come true. #futurechamp 

Paige didn't have a match, but was backstage for the #wweBoston house show on Saturday night. She also apparently went to Kowloons afterwards.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> A fan couldn't thank her enough for taking the time to make her little girls dream come true. #futurechamp
> 
> Paige didn't have a match, but was backstage for the #wweBoston house show on Saturday night. She also apparently went to Kowloons afterwards.


How'd you know she went to Kowloons?

Also Paige's dog is stupidly cute


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Hang so Paige isnt even getting matches at house shows now WTF


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

@Caffore

There were 2 random tweets yesterday after the show that said they spotted her there (Kowloons). One of them even said they were going to say hi, but didn't want to bother her. It was seriously not a big deal at all. Just happened to come across that info by accident, which happened to let us know where she went after the show yesterday.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> @Caffore
> 
> There were 2 random tweets yesterday after the show that said they spotted her there (Kowloons). One of them even said they were going to say hi, but didn't want to bother her. It was seriously not a big deal at all. Just happened to come across that info by accident, which happened to let us know where she went after the show yesterday.


Oh not saying, just wondering how you knew, was interested


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Hey guys, does anybody know what the little icon means in Sasha's tweet (the one with the dog)? The icon at the bottom of the picture set that looks like a "little person" with Paige's name (link to her account) next to it? It looks like this, but is small and gray.










I'm curious if Paige is now just "directing messaging" her friends on twitter or maybe made some changes to her settings, because Paige's twitter is NOT showing any of these dog pictures right now, even when I'm logged into twitter. 

Also, I really hope that she starts tweeting something sooner than later (even though I know she trying to avoid the haters over the Vegas incident as well as the obvious), but I think some of her fans are going to start getting restless and start unfollowing and possibly just not caring about her as much.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Hey guys, does anybody know what the little icon means in Sasha's tweet (the one with the dog)? The one at the bottom of the picture set that looks like a "little person" with Paige's name (link to her account) next to it? I'm curious if Paige is now just "directing messaging" her friends on twitter or maybe made some changes to her settings, because Paige's twitter is NOT showing any of these dog pictures right now, even when I'm logged into twitter.
> 
> Also, I really hope that she starts tweeting something sooner than later (even though I know she trying to avoid the haters over the Vegas incident as well as the obvious), but I think some of her fans are going to start getting restless and start unfollowing and possibly just not caring about her as much.


I think it just means she was tagged in it, because it's her dog.

And I doubt anyone is unfollowing her and disliking her for not tweeting. If they do, then they're fucking dumb.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige on unfiltered next week


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*









Sexy as fudge!!!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

bad girls


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHKR-aND6Bv/?taken-by=wwemakeupdivas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So people is saying Paige isn't stopping to take pics/sign autographs anymore since that incident in Montreal. That's what I was afraid of, one person ruins it for everyone


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> So people is saying Paige isn't stopping to take pics/sign autographs anymore since that incident in Montreal. That's what I was afraid of, one person ruins it for everyone


TBF today I think it was due to filming for TD


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHKR-aND6Bv/?taken-by=wwemakeupdivas


She had long hair over the weekend at house shows. She must be using hair extensions[?]


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Anyone else gonna meet Paige in July?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So is Paige on Raw today? I Am not watching today.

ETA: I am presuming she had no match? Not surprised. . MNaybe she well be on maive event or someting.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

@Mordecay brings up an interesting rumor

OK, first of all I myself have come across at least 7 instances where Paige has "met" fans and taken selfies with apparently whoever wanted one, over the last month since the incident in Winnipeg on May 28, 2016. All from twitter searches. This also includes just this past weekend even when she was "quiet & avoiding the haters" on twitter. Not 100% sure on the autographs yet, but I would assume she is still doing them because it looks like the fan with the muted video took place almost immediately AFTER the dude with the 20 things to sign. She DID 
sign that fan's POP figure in the muted video. I'll let everybody know more if I find anything out on the autographs.

I also believe that @Caffore is correct as well. This is prime time filming season for TD and since the new season airs in the fall, it probably has to be almost entirely "wrapped" by Sept 1, 2016. They obviously need some time to edit this stuff and weave it together, so the month of Sept would probably be enough to get the episodes ready. I also find it suspicious that she was in the very first match to kick off RAW tonight, the first time in approx a year if my memory is accurate. This suggests even more to me that there is alot of filming going on backstage. She may have even left the show early to film stuff in the car or some other location.

I have seen other fans complain over the last year or so about NOT being able to meet her BEFORE RAW, SD, or PPV. It always turns out to be filming for TD, Swerved, Game Night, Up Up Down, Down, Ride Along, photoshoots, WWE 24, interviews, regular backstage promos, WWE Creative constantly changing things again & again last minute, etc. This is why it's better to "meet" her at a signing event/wizard world/WM Axxess, WWE LIVE event/house show or even the airports/hotels! There is almost never any filming BS at these places! In fact, I think WM Axxess is the only one that has any filming.

Now I know that if I went to RAW, SD, or a PPV and I didn't get to "meet" Paige, that I would definitely be pissed, but we MUST take a step back and remember that her first priorities are to WWE, NOT us! She has to do WHATEVER WWE tells her to do, or else she will legitimately be in the "doghouse" and her career will be negatively affected/buried, possibly even fired! This is a fact!

Since she is NOT being paid to sign FREE autographs for us fans, this comes second. However, we should know by now that she has said many, many times that she loves her fans! She claims she has the best & most amazing fans ever and that they are like a cult following. She's even said that she loves her fans an "unhealthy amount!" If she isn't able to sign especially at RAW, SD, or PPV events, it's because she has a very good reason (work related filming)!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> So is Paige on Raw today? I Am not watching today.
> 
> ETA: I am presuming she had no match? Not surprised. . MNaybe she well be on maive event or someting.


She was in the first match of raw today


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So she did wrestler on RAw okay? I would say that she doesent sign autographas st Raw e.t.c. BEcause of work related filming. But shes been getting alot of crap lately on social media. So it was nice she posted that pic of Del Rio on IG. See he smiles :lol. I guess this thread is really running on fumes. Got a match on Raw great. But its not like things are improoving, so you know. She still has alot of stuff going with WWE, just not alot of wrestling.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Anyone have a gif of that big boot Paige hit Charlotte with on Raw? That looked sick.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> She had long hair over the weekend at house shows. She must be using hair extensions[?]


Uhh, yeah. I know I've seen one or two falling out during one of her matches.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Sincere said:


> Anyone have a gif of that big boot Paige hit Charlotte with on Raw? That looked sick.


I assume you mean this?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Sincere said:


> Anyone have a gif of that big boot Paige hit Charlotte with on Raw? That looked sick.


Dude that fucking hit was so sick


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Take that kick to the doctor. Because it looks/was..SIIIICK!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> She had long hair over the weekend at house shows. She must be using hair extensions[?]


You do know that short hair was wig she had on right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Saraya Knight with a message for some members of this thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747793074819063808


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


> You do know that short hair was wig she had on right?



I got that now. Im just wondering how did she stuff the rest of her hair under that wig.
It would take an engineering student to pull off such a feet.

????????!!!!!!:grin2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I got that now. Im just wondering how did she stuff the rest of her hair under that wig.
> It would take an engineering student to pull off such a feet.
> 
> ????????!!!!!!:grin2:


SHe most likely tied her hair up and then put the wig on.
























Keep calm and don't fap lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Saraya Knight with a message for some members of this thread
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747793074819063808



Theres some depraved psychos out there. Especially on paiges instagram.
Some really dark dark stuff written/said about her. That along with her moms receiving death threats now..WTF!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

God i miss her online presence!! Its been dead for quite sometime.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

She so sexy thanks.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Just wanted to let everyone know that this link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r5LPOuo4SU
from Hardcore Wrestling Radio was spreading a rumor about Paige doing Playboy. However, if you check the comments someone debunked this already and said that it was actually Playboy that wrote an article about Paige.

That being said, if anyone has access to this article, I'm sure we would all be interested in reading it. I wonder what kind of quality article Playboy could ever write about Paige.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Remember the good ole days when a WWE diva would get chosen for playboy and she got a push because of it? Weren't those days great? :sarcasm:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that this link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r5LPOuo4SU
> from Hardcore Wrestling Radio was spreading a rumor about Paige doing Playboy. However, if you check the comments someone debunked this already and said that it was actually Playboy that wrote an article about Paige.
> 
> That being said, if anyone has access to this article, I'm sure we would all be interested in reading it. I wonder what kind of quality article Playboy could ever write about Paige.


 @The Regent Alien. would lose his mind if she done a spread for the magazine.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


> @The Regent Alien. would lose his mind if she done a spread for the magazine.


Spread what exactly? haha


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



TwistingJab said:


> Spread what exactly? haha


 whenever a celebrity poses for a magazine it's called a magazine spread.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


> whenever a celebrity poses for a magazine it's called a magazine spread.


I know that fella. Lol. :ghost


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Ok those 2 guys are idiots, but fuck me how does that other guy think she's not got the body for it. I mean come the fuck on motherfucker


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


> @The Regent Alien. would lose his mind if she done a spread for the magazine.


I am sure he not the ony one.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BillyGP said:


> I am sure he not the ony one.


Why the second account?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other-sports/wrestling/wwe-star-paiges-family-bring-8307031


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Anyone seen that photo of Paige watching Alberto's entrance in the crowd on this weeks Raw?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Based on what ive seen I Think Paoige has fallen hard for Del Rio. She seems happy mostly haha, good on her.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

been washed for about a year brehz


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


> Why the second account?


Easy i forgot what email i used for my Torrie/Trish Lover accountand with the password switch.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Just finally checked her instagram today and she posted a pic of Del Rio and her dog in the car 6 days ago. Not sure how I did not see that photo until now. But wow, so it's official. Good for Del Rio. He can still get hot chicks at his age.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

They have been official for a while lol. Several pics online of them. IG os offical offical? Okay .


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> They have been official for a while lol. Several pics online of them. IG os offical offical? Okay .


I haven't seen any other pictures of them two besides the Disneyland pictures. What other photos have I missed? Sorry, I don't come onto this thread everyday. And I follow her on instagram but not sure how I missed the photo of Del Rio and her dog in a car until today.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

she was not with seth rollins,charlotte and becky lynch at the photoshoot on the beach..i'm sad..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

What photo shoot?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



chronoxiong said:


> I haven't seen any other pictures of them two besides the Disneyland pictures. What other photos have I missed? Sorry, I don't come onto this thread everyday. And I follow her on instagram but not sure how I missed the photo of Del Rio and her dog in a car until today.


Oh your not missing any other photos. Just their were photos fo them kissing, ala the Disneyland pics, so I Thought that was official enough fo rme anyway.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> What photo shoot?


look at the becky thread p 319...^^
they were probably on holidays and did it during this time.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> look at the becky thread p 319...^^
> they were probably on holidays and did it during this time.


It's a photoshoot from the Hawaii show


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Looks like Paige was getting more hate than we originally thought over the whole MITB Vegas incident. Would explain why she has been so darn quiet lately on twitter, with exception of Sunday.

https://twitter.com/SarayaKnight/status/748187973812948996


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> It's a photoshoot from the Hawaii show


ouppss...sorry.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I don't know if this was discussed when it was published, but Victoria/Tara mentioned how she would like to wrestle Paige the most out of all the divas on the main roster.. tbh, I'd think they would have great chemistry.


> “I love Charlotte she would be so much fun to wrestle and I am a huge Sasha Banks fan. She’s got it, the reaction she gets from the crowd is amazing and she is going to go far in this business. I’d have to say though Paige is a given for me. I’d love to wrestle her. I’m friends with her mom but I think there are a lot of little subtle similarities between us and I’m sure we would have a great match.”


http://wrestlingrumors.net/former-w...matches-with-charlotte-paige-and-sasha-banks/


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige on unfiltered tonight


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So according to Renee Paige was apparently commando during her interview....yep https://www.instagram.com/p/BHSfMnBg_tM/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Unfiltered is already up. Great episode by the way.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Unfiltered is already up. Great episode by the way.


Whats said?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Whats said?


Her and renee want to make a pajama interview show on the network, she is looking to move to texas, she lived with her bf in Norway at 13 and when she leaves WWE she knows she would always be in the entertainment business but she won't do something wrestling related.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Her and renee want to make a pajama interview show on the network, she is looking to move to texas, she lived with her bf in Norway at 13 and when she leaves WWE she knows she would always be in the entertainment business but she won't do something wrestling related.


Awesome! Anything else interesting?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

​


Caffore said:


> Awesome! Anything else interesting?


Mostly them 2 joking around


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> ​
> Mostly them 2 joking around


Cool, look forward to seeing it


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

THE REAL/TRUE REASON WHY PAIGE IS MOVING TO TEXAS!!!!







<<<<<<!!!!!.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

My god she really is in love if she wants to move to Texas, although she is the kind of girl that moves in fast. Either way good for her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> So according to Renee Paige was apparently commando during her interview....yep https://www.instagram.com/p/BHSfMnBg_tM/


 I'm sure that's not her first going commando.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige wants to move to Texas thats where Alberto lives. Paige please dont move in with him you know what happened with Kevin


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i've found this one and a guy talking about Paige who is turning heel soon?? any idea of what he was talking about? playboy request?








]


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> i've found this one and a guy talking about Paige who is turning heel soon?? any idea of what he was talking about? playboy request?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Source?


Reddit. Some guy is claiming he has Becky and Paige nudes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

:lmao


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> i've found this one and a guy talking about Paige who is turning heel soon?? any idea of what he was talking about? playboy request?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He meant her actual heels, as in her feet visible.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Cleavage said:


> :lmao


What do you find funny?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

well if i must explain myself to you, i find it funny or better word hilarious that some geek on reddit claims to have nudes of Becky and Paige.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

yep that was probably a lie or a mistake..sorry to have spread the rumor.

just hope she will never do naked photos..


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

"Pic 2 of 170". lol.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Cleavage said:


> well if i must explain myself to you, i find it funny or better word hilarious that some geek on reddit claims to have nudes of Becky and Paige.


Oh yeah, it's utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> yep that was probably a lie or a mistake..sorry to have spread the rumor.
> 
> *just hope she will never do naked photos..*


woah lets not get crazy now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> yep that was probably a lie or a mistake..sorry to have spread the rumor.
> 
> just hope she will never do naked photos..


Lets be honest, she's 23, she's done nude photo's (I have a theory that every mirror photo she has on instagram in her underwear is moments before/after she's done one, as it's always while her BF is away). The question here is do they go public, and I highly doubt they do


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I'll take a wild guess and say he found her private facebook or twitter, hence why there's pics no one has seen. But they're only going to be innocuous pics, given it's facebook.

Most wrestlers have a private social media account under a different name.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



badari said:


> I'll take a wild guess and say he found her private facebook or twitter, hence why there's pics no one has seen. But they're only going to be innocuous pics, given it's facebook.
> 
> Most wrestlers have a private social media account under a different name.


She has a private Facebook but she only accepts people she knows. The person has to either know her and is taking from there or he hacked her or something. I don't think he has anything scandalous though.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Lets be honest, she's 23, she's done nude photo's (I have a theory that every mirror photo she has on instagram in her underwear is moments before/after she's done one, as it's always while her BF is away). The question here is do they go public, and I highly doubt they do


If he has anything, my guess is its more underwear selfies.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Oh yeah, it's utterly ridiculous.


Wait 24 hours


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> Wait 24 hours


Are you the one leaking them?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

anyone missed her old attire?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

^


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Well back to what pertains to Paige on what im most concerned about.
Not that i wouldnt mind seeing more sexy ass paige selfies. But paige as whats going on with her [Wrestling wise].
And how shes being booked and handled.

Thats taken a backseat to the fans. To more about her personal life. Though there is some correlation between-the-two.

And heres an article on it/that.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2649456-examining-paiges-direction-upside-and-long-term-potential


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> ^


Source?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige nude pics haha? Who knows. A Comment on her moving to Texas. I know with Keven it diddn't work out. But hey, they are both wrestlers. So maybe Paige has found someone she is compatible with. It happens. They both live the same lives, despite the age difference. Their lifes are very similar. Good on her if shes happy.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

@Caffore check evas snap, paige filming total divas with a snake on her


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Lets be honest, she's 23, she's done nude photo's (I have a theory that every mirror photo she has on instagram in her underwear is moments before/after she's done one, as it's always while her BF is away). The question here is do they go public, and I highly doubt they do


just because she has 23 she made nude photos? are you serious to think like that? strange how people who are fans imagine things..i don't understand..:shrug


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


>


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edmNpPrwjlQ


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> just because she has 23 she made nude photos? are you serious to think like that? strange how people who are fans imagine things..i don't understand..:shrug


Well...because it's very normal for people that age in whatever to have nude pictures. Like not even bad just normal.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

always clowning












PaigeLover said:


>


she likes moustaches..i have my chance..^^ (it's a joke,please don't answer)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Her personality is at an 11.....MILLION!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i hate snakes..much more now...(except snake plissken of course):lol


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

So, apparently someone on reddit uploaded a pic of her showing a tit, lol.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> So, apparently someone on reddit uploaded a pic of her showing a tit, lol.


Came across the pic on twitter. Paige has become another celeb apart of the bad photo shopping club.
Faker than rubber dog shit.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Came across the pic on twitter. Paige has become another celeb apart of the bad photo shopping club.
> Faker than rubber dog shit.


If it's a fake, it's really a good one.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Came across the pic on twitter. Paige has become another celeb apart of the bad photo shopping club.
> Faker than rubber dog shit.


You're kidding, right?

That photo is 100% real.

No photoshop at all.

All the pixels are in the right place.

If it's her or not it's a different story.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If Paige has nude pics out there this could be trouble for her career


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> If Paige has nude pics out there this could be trouble for her career


Not neccessarily, Dana Brooke has some and she hasn't gotten in trouble for it. Bad comparison but you get the jist of it.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

someone send the pic on her mother twitter wall...of course she says it's a photoshop montage but how can someone do that?

people are really disrespectful,can't understand how human nature is full of bullshit.

following someone because you like her sport and her personality makes us stupid and stalker? i hope i'm not like that.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

paladin errant said:


> someone send the pic on her mother twitter wall...of course she says it's a photoshop montage but how can someone do that?
> 
> people are really disrespectful,can't understand how human nature is full of bullshit.
> 
> following someone because you like her sport and her personality makes us stupid and stalker? i hope i'm not like that.


She is only giving more attention to the topic, lol.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Sex tape with Brad Maddox :maury


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Maddox? :lol. Is that those people who were accusing Paige of being a prosititute, and did sex tapes. Yeah BS.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

The iPhone case in the nudes makes me think it's legit.



deanambroselover said:


> If Paige has nude pics out there this could be trouble for her career


Lana has nudes, so does Rollins. So what?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Rollins has dick picks on the internet and he's 2 time world champ.
If wwe does something to Paige, it will be sexist af and they know how big of a shitstorm there will be from so called femenists.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Morrison17 said:


> Rollins has dick picks on the internet and he's 2 time world champ.
> If wwe does something to Paige, it will be sexist af and they know how big of a shitstorm there will be from so called femenists.


A sex tape might be a bit different. In the leak there's several nude pictures including a picture of a sex tape on an iPad (or whatever large touchscreen device). Nothing will happen about the pictures as they are pretty tame but if the sex tape gets released that's a whole different story.

There's a big chance the sex tape is legit if it does get released. The person in the image is wearing the exact same ankle bracelet that Paige is in this photo:


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Links to alleged nudes, Google is not my friend.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

That shit is so fake. :lmao at anyone who actually believes it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

someone want to slide in my PM's with this pic, for research reasons and for a friend. Obviously.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

If she gets in trouble, she has future in another kind of entertainment businesses.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If she gets in trouble she can rip WWE a new arsehole for unfair dismissal, and possibly the person who leaked, ala-gawker


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

There's actually only 1 alleged nude and the leaker himself stated he believes it was shopped because when he got it it was very small. The iPad thing could literally be anyone and if you actually compare the anklets closely they are not the same at all. If the nude is real she would not get in trouble at all anyway. Half the diva roster has nudes from the past.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

To all of the "it's fake" commentators:

Prove it or shut it.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I did a bit of researching (lol) and apparently Paige isn't the only one, Nikki, Becky, Emma and a few others have supposedly had their nudes leaked. There's one where "Paige" and "Maddox" are doing it and "Paige" is wearing the same ankle bracelet that she's also worn in other pictures.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



ShadowKiller said:


> I did a bit of researching (lol) and apparently Paige isn't the only one, Nikki, Becky, Emma and a few others have supposedly had their nudes leaked. There's one where "Paige" and "Maddox" are doing it and "Paige" is wearing the same ankle bracelet that she's also worn in other pictures.


The Fappenning 2k16: WWE Edition :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

some of these pics


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige and Maddox? IS that legit, or are we just presuming its them in the vids, but its really fake. I don't think they even knew each other, I mean he was released a few years back. I mean if its not true, then the ammount of crap people make up about her..


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Check the reflection in the tap/faucet m8s :mj


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Paige and Maddox? IS that legit, or are we just presuming its them in the vids, but its really fake. I don't think they even knew each other, I mean he was released a few years back. I mean if its not true, then the ammount of crap people make up about her..


They knew each other:








(if that pic is legit it was the first pic that popped up when I googled Brad Maddox & Paige.)





(Paige appears at (9:10)

There were rumors of them dating back in July 2014, also he was only released in November last year BTW.

Wouldn't supprise me if he leaked the pics (if they are real) tbh, as far as I'm aware he hasn't done anything since leaving WWE and could use the attention this would bring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^^^ You beat me to it, I posted the same lol


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige and Maddox where apparently an item so to speak...but he was apparently a scumbag (I very much trust this source. Don't want to say what the situation was, but it wasn't conventional, and yeah, he was a scumbag). I don't think it lasted very long, not July 2014


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Maddox is that short dude right lol? Really? I remember that guy, he was released from WWE a few yeara back,Okay, must of not lasted long enough for a sex tape anyway. I am on the mentailty that its fake IMO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Paige and Maddox where apparently an item so to speak...but he was apparently a scumbag (I very much trust this source. Don't want to say what the situation was, but it wasn't conventional, and yeah, he was a scumbag). I don't think it lasted very long, not July 2014


If he is really a scumbag as you say and, for what I noticed, the alleged leaked nudes are a few years old, it wouldn't surprise me that, like @SonOfAnarchy91 said, he might very well be the one to leak them and get the exposure if the pics are real.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> If he is really a scumbag as you say and, for what I noticed, the alleged leaked nudes are a few years old, it wouldn't surprise me that, like @SonOfAnarchy91 said, he might very well be the one to leak them and get the exposure if the pics are real.


The alleged leaks are after her relationship with her seemingly.

And he wasn't that type of scumbag. He was the type who wanted to have his cake, and eat it to, if you get what I mean.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I am thinking he may have been one of the guys that was a scumbag to her, and treated her badly. So a month thing years ago now. Some are saying the whole vid is fake, and that is not Paige in it. Most probable. The nude pics are prob a concern, if WWE gets a hold of them. Everyone has a past. I am sure Paige well be fine. Its not like she is not valuable to them.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Maddox is that short dude right lol? Really? I remember that guy, *he was released from WWE a few yeara back*,Okay, must of not lasted long enough for a sex tape anyway. I am on the mentailty that its fake IMO


Months. He was fired on November 25th 2015 for saying "Pricks" in a non-televised dark segment.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

She is the only one who brings this kind of attention, lol.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> She is the only one who brings this kind of attention, lol.


Well I'm sure if any of the other Diva's were rumoured to have a sex tape their threads would get blown up like this :draper2

A sex tape, no matter who its with or how likely or unlikely it is, is worth discussion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Look whether its actually Paige in the vid, or its fake. I am leaning to fake. I am wondering how Paige and that Maddox guy has not been mentioned up to now. Clearly it wasen't a long thing. And ended ages ago. And only coming to light now, because of an Alleged Sex Tape. In time I am sure it well become more clear, and I Am sure the nude pics won't be a big deal at all. I am sure it is interesting to some people. But to me this is a non story.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> She is the only one who brings this kind of attention, lol.


look at the nikki bella thread now,rumors of nude pic too..:lol

to sum up, maddox was an ass**le with Paige,Del Rio too...in the eyes of fans, nobody finds favor..:aj3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> She is the only one who brings this kind of attention, lol.


Kim Kardashian created a huge media empire based on nothing other than her leaking her sex tape, I'd hardly say Paige is the only one who gets this attention. Any nudes/leaks of any celebrity gets a lot of attention.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Cleavage said:


> someone want to slide in my PM's with this pic, for research reasons and for a friend. Obviously.


For fapping purposes only


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Has anyone here actually seen the video?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



TwistingJab said:


> Has anyone here actually seen the video?


Nope


----------



## mwc2k5 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

it is just me or does it seem like she has lost some of her great ass recently


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



mwc2k5 said:


> it is just me or does it seem like she has lost some of her great ass recently


Nope, still there


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



TwistingJab said:


> Has anyone here actually seen the video?


No, whoever is in possession of it only posted a picture of it on their iPad.



mwc2k5 said:


> it is just me or does it seem like she has lost some of her great ass recently


I did notice she has lost weight recently. Maybe people calling her "fat" was getting to her


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

fat?:lol

maybe she does more sport to return to the arena for the title,and to beat charlotte,dana and sasha..:austin

i'm for it!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> fat?:lol


Yeah Paige had put on weight making her more curvy than she originally was, noticeable more so than the majority of the other Diva's and some idiots called her fat because of it. Only in the past month has she noticeably been getting slim again. Shes still hot as fuck but curvy Paige :banderas


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I'd say Paige is still in that good middle ground where she looks fit as fuck, but still really soft. Someone described it best I think with "Someone who hits the gym, but isn't afraid to reward themselves afterwards with a bowl of ice cream in front of the TV."


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Yeah Paige had put on weight making her more curvy than she originally was, noticeable more so than the majority of the other Diva's and some idiots called her fat because of it. Only in the past month has she noticeably been getting slim again. Shes still hot as fuck but curvy Paige


well,when you hate someone or are jealous of her you say silly things..i suppose..:no:


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

So now she is coming back to have matches on ME and put over heels?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Sadly probably yeah. 

Has anyone else joined my pessimistic side of thinking she's never going to get any proper push ever again? Because for WWE she's finished and done with?


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

That's really obvious since the beginning of this year, they don't see her as a big star.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Sadly probably yeah.
> 
> Has anyone else joined my pessimistic side of thinking she's never going to get any proper push ever again? Because for WWE she's finished and done with?


If I were her I'd just leave wrestling for awhile, try out the modeling/acting thing shes done everything she can in the business at this point and WWE are in full NXT Remake mode right now she won't be doing herself any favors jobbing out for the next year+


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Poor argument she's already a big star and next to the Bella brand the biggest star. Nobody comes close. That's partly a problem for her, because with world fame comes a lot of outside people trying to bring you down as we have seen the past few weeks. I think it's best as others say if she would just leave the failing wrestling business and go into acting. I guarantee you someone will pick her up for something and based on her unfiltered interview it seems that is her plan anyway.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

No they saw her as a big star, but now she's 2 years in she may as well retire in WWE's eyes.

Yeah she should really go for modelling/TV


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Honestly, she only has future as a model or even being a Indy wrestler, if she wants.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

That's just false she has a very good look and a great personality and is already very well known. A tv show would definitely pick her up even as a supporting role or a show like the jokers on Tru tv. She already has a great relationship with many producers outside WWE who have stated great things about her. Only thing holding her back from doing anything of note is WWE at this point. The contract won't allow her to do anything but their total diva show and every other crappy show on the network.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Not gonna lie, I've always liked NXT Paige the best and I think that was her peak, but she still is hot as fuck.

About any push for her I hardly think that will happen, unless that 3 or 4 horsewomen get injured. At best she will be the first or second challenger for any new champ in the upcoming years


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

There is enough people in the right places who love her to at least make TV


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So it's settled, no getting excited until she leaves WWE because she won't get a push.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> So it's settled, no getting excited until she leaves WWE because she won't get a push.


To be fair there hasn't been anything exciting in WWE happening in years. Even people who get pushed get dragged down by awful story lines or used to eventually to get over the new toy. Best thing to do as Paige fans is to enjoy seeing her whenever we can, whether it be outside appearances, reality TV 5 minute raw matches etc. If the booking never improves she will have every right to leave her contract early and explore better things. The ball is in wwes court right now.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Just hope something happens soon she deserves so much more than what shes getting, fair enough shes still young but thats no excuse to simply cast her aside or use her the way WWE have been as of late.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> To be fair there hasn't been anything exciting in WWE happening in years. Even people who get pushed get dragged down by awful story lines or used to eventually to get over the new toy. Best thing to do as Paige fans is to enjoy seeing her whenever we can, whether it be outside appearances, reality TV 5 minute raw matches etc. If the booking never improves she will have every right to leave her contract early and explore better things. The ball is in wwes court right now.


Can't say I agree, seeing little bits of her misused makes it all the more depressing. I just want her out tbh and won't be happy until it happens, or until a miracle happens and she gets a proper push.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Can't say I agree, seeing little bits of her misused makes it all the more depressing. I just want her out tbh and won't be happy until it happens? Or until a miracle happens and she gets a proper push.


Yeah I know where you stand and i totally get it, but as a Paige fan I always try to stay positive. It is quite astonishing how she beat the champ twice and basically beat her for the belt just 2 weeks ago before the Dana thing, and now she's got no say in the storyline. Why even book her that strong. I get it, they don't want Paige taken any spotlight from Sasha right now but there's no reason why she can't be used in a number 1 contenders match.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Pro tip, never get attached to a female wrestler in WWE ever, it goes to shit after 6 months-2 years.

Also pro-tip: stop watching there is nothing but saddness in WWE


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

you all scares me,you really think she had her time and now she's finished?

can't believe it..what makes me despair more is the actual feud between charlotte and sasha,it has just begun and it is already boring..but actually i must say i just like becky and paige,no heel found favor with me..the divas division is poor with talents (they must add new blood from the NXT division),and the WWE does not use her real talents wisely..it annoys me!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> you all scares me,you really think she had her time and now she's finished?
> 
> can't believe it..what makes me despair more is the actual feud between charlotte and sasha,it has just begun and it is already boring..but actually i must say i just like becky and paige,no heel found favor with me..the divas division is poor with talents (they must add new blood from the NXT division),and the WWE does not use her real talents wisely..it annoys me!


We don't think she's done, but WWE mentality is one where they think she's done.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

No Paige on Raw where the hell was she


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Look Paige when she debuted imo had the best debut of any Diva of all time. Her run was bloody impressive. Youngest ever Womens champion of all time, only Womens wrestler ever to hold the nxt and divas title at the same time. Youngest ever to be #1 on the PWI Ranking. It's just her time has passed. IMO I think she is HOF Worthy, might get crap for that, but I beleive it is true. WWE has shown over the years, they push talent for a while, then just move on to a new shiny toy. Then the shine well wear off and then they well start de pushing. They seem to push talent no one likes, but don't push talent people do like. 2014 was a great time to be a Paige fan. I just think WWE has moved on. Paige is still their top diva in a way, I just think they just see her role as almost the Gatekeeper now.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

And I don't feel that's something we as fans should accept. I'm not fucking happy about that and I don't feel anyone should be happy with getting 1 year, then having her be the gatekeeper for other talent. That's super fucking shitty. If someone sets their expectations that low, be my guest to be happy with it, but I won't be. I'd rather call the product a pile of shit, and continue to hope Paige leaves as soon as fucking possible. 

Sadly instead I see the same fucking cycle over and over again for as long as she stays there, which could easily be another 8-10 years


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

OH yeah sure don't get me wrong i think its shitty. too, how they are treating Paige. But with all the nxt talent coming through, shes from another era. Aj Lee, Nikki e.t.c. I mean shes 23, so she could easily be around the next decade. She could leave, and WWE well realize their mistake, and pay big bucks, and she becomes a special attraction at ppvs .


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Incoming Paige hate after her latest ig post in 3 2 1


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

So cheesy.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

When people start trashing you and making a scandal because of who you are dating then things have gone too far. Paige should be allowed on date and be proud to date whoever she wants. There's a certain group on twitter who ironically are mainly Bella fans and not Paige fans who took Paige off snapchat and will be the ones who take her off off of all social media. It's sad really.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Seeing the reaction, and people feel cgeated out by Paige not signing their shit. Fuck you motherfuckers, stop acting like cunts towards her and maybe she'll sign your shit. Right now the fans are fucking twats.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Seeing the reaction, and people feel cgeated out by Paige not signing their shit. Fuck you motherfuckers, stop acting like cunts towards her and maybe she'll sign your shit. Right now the fans are fucking twats.


These are not fans


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

It's actually funny how butthurt some people are.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah the butthurt is strong in this thread :lol. Just out of curiosity, btw Paige not on Main Event or SD this week. No Dark House matches too. But if Paige were to leave WWE, where do you think she would go, if WWE hasent put her off wrestlng all together. I hear her parents hate TNA. So prob not an option their. ROH? Lucha? I could see her in ROH, her man Del Rio was really doing hgreat stuff their. Maybe they could leave together hahaha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

DeanAmbroseLover and DarkWarlords commiting suicide (or maybe posting an all time rant) in 3, 2, 1


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750506499290660864


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is obviously filming total divas backstage with Alberto so naturally she wouldn't be on sd.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Or just no plans to use her. Only got room for 3 minutes of women on SD


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Obviousley? Well not everyone like me knew she was filming TD with Del Rio. I just think its they just have nothing for her. They get what 3 mins of SD a week of course Sasha and Charlotte well be the focus, and the other feud Becky and Natayla. I mean if the split means all women to SD. I don't see how that benefits Paige at all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Or just no plans to use her. Only got room for 3 minutes of women on SD


No del Rio either so maybe they both are filming somewhere else.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> No del Rio either so maybe they both are filming somewhere else.


Del Rio will be overseas this week I think, doing some promotional work for 2k in India


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Del Rio is overseas I think, doing some promotional work


Is he really? I thought he was on raw yesterday


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> No del Rio either so maybe they both are filming somewhere else.


Maybe, but there were lots of people not on and tbh neither have a story at the moment so there's a reason they may not be on

She would have been losing to Dana anyway, now that she's served her purpose and been saved by Sasha


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> DeanAmbroseLover and DarkWarlords commiting suicide (or maybe posting an all time rant) in 3, 2, 1
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750506499290660864


I have no problem with Paige dating Alberto. I was shocked at first but its her life and she should be happy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige publically trolling her haters on Twitter :lol. Good for her, their is nothing wrong with her dating Del Rio. I was surprised too at first, but I got over it. Some ppl need to build a bridge.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i wonder who she is..


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

One of the worst instagram comments ever. Just evil as fuck.

unstable_wwe_ about 2 hours ago
@xxghostradexx11 exactly paige can die right now instead of del rio age doesnt matter of the death,death matter anytime anywhere like i said paige can get in an accident instead of del rio and can die they might not last long for her to have kids...(hope the accident dont happen) xc AND JUST LIKE I SAID AGAIN just cause del rio is older does mean hes going to die first.....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> One of the worst instagram comments ever. Just evil as fuck.
> 
> unstable_wwe_ about 2 hours ago
> @xxghostradexx11 exactly paige can die right now instead of del rio age doesnt matter of the death,death matter anytime anywhere like i said paige can get in an accident instead of del rio and can die they might not last long for her to have kids...(hope the accident dont happen) xc AND JUST LIKE I SAID AGAIN just cause del rio is older does mean hes going to die first.....


:lbjwut

Some people are just stupid fucks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Normal Person, Paige is dating Del Rio? WTF? What is life. 3 weeks later. It's her life, I am over it. Not Normal person, Die Bitch, I have a hoo doo doll, this isa del rio and Paige, this is my made up car, this is you crashing burn biatch!!! :lol.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Don't think i will ever understand this generations issues with who the performers do and don't date...

I guess because of social media these days people feel they have the right to be obnoxiously opinionated knowing they will probably never get any comeuppance.

I remember when i was younger, I couldn't give a monkeys that Steve Austin and Debra where a thing or Triple H and Steph.... 

Its all just very strange these days..

Paige is a good looking girl, Del Rio is a good looking guy, What is peoples problem ??

2 consenting adults, doing what people do...
Its all very odd.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Regent Alien. said:


> One of the worst instagram comments ever. Just evil as fuck.
> 
> unstable_wwe_ about 2 hours ago
> @xxghostradexx11 exactly paige can die right now instead of del rio age doesnt matter of the death,death matter anytime anywhere like i said paige can get in an accident instead of del rio and can die they might not last long for her to have kids...(hope the accident dont happen) xc AND JUST LIKE I SAID AGAIN just cause del rio is older does mean hes going to die first.....


how can people be also stupid? it's beyond me.fpalm


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige has been through a very rough month. From people trashing her relationship, to people trying to make a scandal off her snapchat stories, to people spreading rumors of a fake arrest and sending messages to wwe to fire her, to a group of people trying to hack her and taker her private photos. The girl is only 23 living in an adult world in a country away from all of her family. It's tough, so it's up to us as fans to motivate her, give her hope and the thank her for keeping us entertained. So to the true fans that have been here since day one and will continue to support her no matter her BOOKING or propaganda people try to spread thank you. To those who turn on her for the next shiny new toy, good riddance.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige has been through a very rough month. From people trashing her relationship, to people trying to make a scandal off her snapchat stories, to people spreading rumors of a fake arrest and sending messages to wwe to fire her, to a group of people trying to hack her and taker her private photos. The girl is only 23 living in an adult world in a country away from all of her family. It's tough, so it's up to us as fans to motivate her, give her hope and the thank her for keeping us entertained. So to the true fans that have been here since day one and will continue to support her no matter her BOOKING or propaganda people try to spread thank you. To those who turn on her for the next shiny new toy, good riddance.


People tried to hack her, that's new.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

you must have a steel good spirit to withstand all this pressure,especially when you're as young as paige..respect for that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Unfortunately he deleted it [?]. But Kevin skaff must of saw Paiges newest instagram/twitter message on Alberto del rio.
And he said/replied with this..[Quit recycling the meaningful things you say].

Thinking on the similar things said about him when they were dating. My guess..?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Well Kevens her ex, hes not exactly impartial is he lol. Things ended between them, whether he is bitter about it I don't know. But clearly both parties have moved on, so I don't think it matters.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

He needs to stop being a little bitch tbh. Your fucking 30 man, stop acting like a high schooler jilted by his girlfriend


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige's latest tweet really is telling


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

What do you expected about that kind of "rockstar" like him, lol? 
And it's a little bit funny that people think that it's a fake relationship or disgusting, lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Skaff is butthurt and has to move on yes, but he isn't wrong


----------



## Jerry Lol-er (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If he's butt hurt about Paige he should join this thread.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Normal Person, Paige is dating Del Rio? WTF? What is life. 3 weeks later. It's her life, I am over it.


No a normal person doesn't give shit about her relationships from the beginning.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

ADR would choke out that hipster geezer like he's a fucking child. Paige just upgraded if anything.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> ADR would choke out that hipster geezer like he's a fucking child. Paige just upgraded if anything.


Del Rio would legit snap him in half. He's an upgrade in every tangible manner


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Twitter theericgoldman will be hosting a panel of Paige Sheamus and Scooby-Doo acters for the release of the new film at San Diego comic con July 23


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Back to pic postin.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*










why, Paige? with the loo behind?:lol
i love your dress..


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige you do not need a man to make you confident!!! Confidence should come within and be self made.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drGx7JkFSp4


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

The shitter in the background..LOL!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige's latest tweet about waiting for Alberto to get home really shows how much in love she is in with him


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah Pauige has never from what ive seen been so public about a relationship. Thats kinda sweet that she saiting for himt come home lol. Sorry i kno wasome may not like the relatikonship. But seeing they both have the same lfes, I Think she has really found someone she is really compatible with. Good for her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


>



Stop posting these guys, they are vindictive vile fucks, who used a tumblr post as a source to say Paige got arrested for prostitution when she first came over to America, then said "She's obviously on coke now" based on nothing. There a bunch of vile, strip club dwelling, wannabe Howard Sterns


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Stop posting these guys, they are vindictive vile fucks, who used a tumblr post as a source to say Paige got arrested for prostitution when she first came over to America, then said "She's obviously on coke now" based on nothing. There a bunch of vile, strip club dwelling, wannabe Howard Sterns


Actually Don Tony has wwe connect. Don tony was the one who imitimdated paige.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

FYI Prositituion is legal in NZ lol. But yeah theer are jut a bunch of vile, vindictive idiots looking for a reaction. Obviousleyu Paige was never a prostitutue. Just some vindictive, vile idiots looking for a response. That is what happens when you geta bit of notority and fame. I am sure if she was notpopular, these idiots wouldent say shit.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


> Actually Don Tony has wwe connect. Don tony was the one who imitimdated paige.


From everything I've heard from him, he's got jack shit


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PaigeLover said:


> Actually Don Tony has wwe connect. Don tony was the one who imitimdated paige.


Wow


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> From everything I've heard from him, he's got jack shit


Don't even bother....


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Good for her and Del Rio, but going on about her ovaries exploding is a bit much. If it was a male tweeting about his sperm swimming in his ball sac the pitchforks and torches would come out.

Just sayin' :draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

:lol. Yeha I think Paige was just a tad over exifcted, over her man coming home. She prob re read it, and was like errr maybe not the best thing to say, oh who gives a shit no matter what I say they are going to scrutinize it.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Idk if she is triggering her fans or she really missed him.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I wonder what WWE think of these messages. It's not PG to say overies exploding


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I doubt WWE care too much what their talent broadcast on social media. Unless its damaging from a pr point of view. Paige expressing her delight of seeing her bf, I don't think they would care. I Honestly beleive Paige is trolling :lol. She knows how much ate their is for the relationship. And as much as I beleive shes very serious about Del Rio. She is clearly trolling on social media, which is kinda funny. I wish this thread could not talk about Del Rio. But as it is running on fumes lately, and her wrestling career is well non existent. IT is what it is.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

@The Regent Alien.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah iv seen dat 1!!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*






sounds like she's over,but she's not!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige's hair color is starting to fade so I assume she will be getting it done again soon. My opinion is she should go back to blue. That color is stunning on her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Red I'd say.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

^^^Or just go back to be full on just black hair. And a new pic.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Red I'd say.


I wonder how she would look with red hair. It works for her mom.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*









Naughty and cute!!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige's hair color is starting to fade so I assume she will be getting it done again soon. My opinion is she should go back to blue. That color is stunning on her.


yep,the blue is her color..:smile2:
she should try more blue wrestle outfits..


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

HMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Hmmm So Paige and Sasha are the most popular Feale Google Searches. Wheres Charlotte? Sory lol. WWE push people who are popualr, it sot rocket science.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

nevertheless, that's impressive. She doesn't wrestle enough than becky,sasha,charlotte and dana and she's still far before them..

why wwe doesn't push her more?? that's the question.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Only behind The Shield, AJ and 2 icons of business despite being ridiculous held back by WWE. And haters still say she should not be pushed at so-called woman division. Joke of the year.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige doing her spot on impression of Becky Lynch!!
https://twitter.com/ItzyBitzyFitzyz/status/753682985430507521


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


I'm all for this team. kada


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> nevertheless, that's impressive. She doesn't wrestle enough than becky,sasha,charlotte and dana and she's still far before them..
> 
> why wwe doesn't push her more?? that's the question.


Look this is the kind of grasping that gets Paige fans a bad name on this forum and while I don't take anything away from the accomplishment Paige still has a year and half head start on building a fan base and already had a wide selection of merch on the market on Sasha, Charlotte and Becky (Becky for example has only just started building a decent merch line in the last couple of months). When it comes to figures like these, the only way you can really gauge a true reading of this is looking at their figures in a year and halves time and comparing them to these figures if they also hit that 10.0 mark or better we'll have a fair idea where they stand against Paige.

I'm sure there is a reason why Paige has dropped down the pecking order we don't know about but I also know the brand split is huge chance for her to re establish herself we just need to wait a couple of more week and stop blaming the horsewomen for holding her back.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yawn^^^^ these are figures of January 2016 to June 2016. This time period has been the biggest push for Becky and Charlotte of their careers and the worst push for Paige of her career. Very poor example. These aren't gauges on from when Paige debuted to now. Hell i wouldnt doubt paige was higher than the 10 mark in previous months when she was actually pushed. And paige dropping the pecking order is quite obvious @Caffore said it best, you get a 1 or 2 year push and then they move to the new shiny new toy. It's quite obvious that she lost her push the second the new toys came in. We can only hope the brand split helps her but this split will just bring in new toys and push paige even further down, only difference is Becky will join paige as she's a year in already which is stale in wwes eyes. Also fwiw it should be noted that the 4hw while not on main roster tv, we're being hyped up huge in nxt and given opportunities to showcase themselves for an entire year before coming to the roster. Something paige never got the privledge of getting. I think it's unfair how some are so quick to disregard paiges accomplishments. Especially when the girl has been doing these things after a year if the WWE trying to tell the fans she's inferior to all the new nxt girls.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yup sounds like paige about right. AWESOME!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Yawn^^^^ these are figures of January 2016 to June 2016. This time period has been the biggest push for Becky and Charlotte of their careers and the worst push for Paige of her career.


Of course you misunderstand what I mean, established stars have more merch and fans to buy said merch so their figures are higher even while they are not on TV look at Brock Lesnar he was only around for Mania Paige has a huge established fan base and her figures have likely plateau'd while the others are on the rise and given same time she has had they could reach the level Paige is at and we won't know that until they well into their 2nd year like Paige. I even have proof so lets look a little closely at these if you wanna get technical.

This compares the 4 (I threw Bayley in to show the NxT balance) 
*2015*








They have spikes around the time of Takeover events mainly the 4 way, Sasha v Becky and Bayley v Sasha x2. Their debut in July saw all 3 gain spikes and even at some points compete with Paige.

*2016*









Bayley is pretty much level throughout showing being in NxT has a ceiling the 4 all have spikes and drops through the past 6 months Becky has a huge spike leading into Mania season where she is the highest and was at her most popular. Most of the spikes for everyone coincide with TV time so this proves being on TV helps with Paige's biggest spike happens it was when she beat Charlotte in May but it also shows Paige's established fanbase keeps her numbers up because she rarely drops below the others while they are gradually climbing as their fanbases grow although the last month has seen Charlotte fall off dramatically which I think in part is due to her reign as champion wearing thin.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> Of course you misunderstand what I mean, established stars have more merch and fans to buy said merch so their figures are higher even while they are not on TV look at Brock Lesnar he was only around for Mania Paige has a huge established fan base and her figures have likely plateau'd while the others are on the rise and given same time she has had they could reach the level Paige is at and we won't know that until they well into their 2nd year like Paige. I even have proof so lets look a little closely at these if you wanna get technical.
> 
> This compares the 4 (I threw Bayley in to show the NxT balance)
> *2015*
> ...


I think you are missing our point as well. It's telling that even with little to no TV time the past 7 months she's still above the rest consistently. Yes the others have potential but they are not there yet and frankly Charlotte will never be there... point is you don't destroy the asset you already have to try to build new assets. Especially when that girl is 23 and the youngest on the roster. How long can paige sustain her popularity while always being booked as an afterthought?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

What does it even matter anyway. It's pointless to get wrapped up in sale figures and it's just another reason to get mad. We all know nothing will come of it anyway. She's not new anymore, so she's basically useless for WWE, because why would they write anything for her?

It's gonna happen for everyone around right now. Sadly I'd say Becky is next for it; not a part of the "bigger plan" (read-medium term booking for around 9 months) of Sasha/Charlotte and Sasha/Bayley, which fucking sucks cause right now Paige and Becky are the only people on the main roster I really care about. Not women, no people. Why? Cause WWE is so shite that it's hard to care about anything. And now I'd wager the only thing's I care about are going to be ignored indefinitely, only to be carted out to put someone over in a feud.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> I think you are missing our point as well. It's telling that even with little to no TV time the past 7 months she's still above the rest consistently. Yes the others have potential but they are not there yet and frankly Charlotte will never be there... point is you don't destroy the asset you already have to try to build new assets. Especially when that girl is 23 and the youngest on the roster. How long can paige sustain her popularity while always being booked as an afterthought?


I don't see it that way they are not destorying any asset we know WWE booking they can't or are unwilling to build multiple womens feuds and they just have nothing for Paige to do while Charlotte is champion because they have already feuded and they lack credible heels for her to work with but like I said the Brand split is in a couple of week lets see how things pan out for Paige in the split before writing off her career.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> I don't see it that way they are not destorying any asset we know WWE booking they can't or are unwilling to build multiple womens feuds and they just have nothing for Paige to do while Charlotte is champion because they have already feuded and they lack credible heels for her to work with but like I said the Brand split is in a couple of week lets see how things pan out for Paige in the split before writing off her career.


Giving someone nothing to do for 7 months is destroying an asset, whether conscious or not. 

And what has happened in the last 6 years to make anyone think WWE would give a push to a woman after she's left the spotlight? I've been watching for that amount of time and I can't remember it happening once. And before someone raises "Well the division has changed" we all know that's a crock of shite and has been since day 1.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

NO offense to Becky fans, but i don't think WWE ever saw as her a Top Draw TAlent. More medium, more enhancement talent. And I agree I can see the same happening to her soon. WWE push you for a while, then they give up or move on. Funny they seem to push people no one wants to see, but either push people and give up on them, or don't push ppl want o see at all. Their are alot of new talent coming through soon. And I Think Paige is just old news to them. Paige has moved on, and so has WWE. She is very young, so who knows 5 years from now, where WWE well be with her. But for now shes irrelevant to them. They know how popular she is, they know how markatble she is, she sells top merch. Vince is aware of this, so they well keep her around, as almost the Gatekeeper of the division. That sucks but it is what it is. And I don't see it getting any better any time soon with the brand spilt.. I mean if they send the diovas to SD, I bet the focus well be Sasha and Charlottte. And with only 5 minute segments per week, that well isolate the roster. And talent like Paige and Becky, well not beneifit at all.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> And I don't see it getting any better any time soon with the brand spilt.. I mean if they send the diovas to SD, I bet the focus well be Sasha and Charlottte. And with only 5 minute segments per week, that well isolate the roster. And talent like Paige and Becky, well not beneifit at all.


It's been all but confirmed they are getting split up with multiple call ups from NxT to flesh out rosters (Bayley, Carmella, Nia Jax and Billie Kay all been rumored). WWE reportedly decided they wanted women to represent both brands but there has been no word on whether the champion will float brands or another title made.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I hope she isn't Sasha's mystery partner.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I do. But if it were Bayley i wouldnt mind. But damn it would be great to see WWE pull
Paige out of this dead zone she currently-in. And set her on a path to relevance again..JUST SAYIN!!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

shut up all!!

Paige will be back!! i want her back in the game!!!!!!!!!!:grin2:










give me an ice cream


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

It's the hope that kills you. 

You want this to change, don't wait on WWE it ain't coming. Let your voices be heard instead.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah some how, i don't see 5 or so butthurt voices changing WWE's mond :lol. Paige has moved on so has WWE. They are never gonna use her. She may as wlell just leave and go to another promtoion, and stick it to them. Why not others have.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

don't worry i was not serious..that was a sort of joke..just a bit of frustration because i think she's the best female wrestler for me and i like her (with becky and bayley) ...:wink2:


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

a forecast? maybe it's an opportunity for her to going back under the lights?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah some how, i don't see 5 or so butthurt voices changing WWE's mond :lol. Paige has moved on so has WWE. They are never gonna use her. She may as wlell just leave and go to another promtoion, and stick it to them. Why not others have.


More a general point, not the people in here. Her fan base is big and hard enough (like ADR. Sorry, had to) to get #Paigeappreciationday trending 2 years on the row, and #WewantPaige a few months later. If they can do that on a moments notice, who says something can't be done.

Although yes largely I agree she should leave

All I'm saying is don't expect WWE to do shit. Instead fucking do something about it as fans, make them listen. Or, wait until she's gone


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige trended the other day, and she saw it right? Look I agree we shoulden't expect WWE to do shit. They have a track record of being like Taylor Swift when it comes to commitment . They push someone, then move on. They push talent no one likes, and push talent ppl do like and give up. I guess they have nothing for Paige right now. But shes popular so they well use when its convinient, like getting two pinfalls over Charlotte. Then loosing by DQ was it in a title match, that was random. Now Paige has not been on tv in a few weeks now. My perogative is not expecting anything, see her leave to I Don't know ROH. Maybe Del Rio can leave with her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Would hate for Paige to leave for the indies and quite frankly I don't think she would. She made it clear once WWE is over she's looking at other forms of entertainment. Movies, TV shows etc.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Would hate for Paige to leave for the indies and quite frankly I don't think she would. She made it clear once WWE is over she's looking at other forms of entertainment. Movies, TV shows etc.


Anh reason ehy may I ask?

Indy guys get a lot if they are high profile. Basically much more than anyone but the real top guys in WWE, after you take away travel/accomodation expenses, and factor in 100% of merchandise sales.

I think she can reach the stars, but why hate the indies?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Paige trended the other day, and she saw it right? Look I agree we shoulden't expect WWE to do shit. They have a track record of being like Taylor Swift when it comes to commitment . They push someone, then move on. They push talent no one likes, and push talent ppl do like and give up. I guess they have nothing for Paige right now. But shes popular so they well use when its convinient, like getting two pinfalls over Charlotte. Then loosing by DQ was it in a title match, that was random. Now Paige has not been on tv in a few weeks now. My perogative is not expecting anything, see her leave to I Don't know ROH. Maybe Del Rio can leave with her.


Paige hasn't had a match (TV or House Show) for 3 weeks on Monday. She's not wrestling this weekend so it will be 3 weeks without a match


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

That is just stupid. She is employed as a professional wrestler. IF she is employed and not actually doing her job in any form. Then why is she employed in WWE? I mean its like if someone in any work force, showed up and played games on their computer. Because they are not getting a promotion. I jsut don't see the point in all of this. IF WWE Are not gonna use her. Then just release her, so she can work for a company that well. But of coruse WWE won't do that, because they know how popular she is. And well utilize her when its convinient to enhance otherts. Look at what happens with Sasha, she was just their to enhance her.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

maybe they have a script for her waiting in their boxes,but we must wait to know in which brand she will be.
jst hope becky will follow her in the same ..


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige hasn't wrestled on tv or house shows? WTF is WWE doing


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige not wrestling for 3 weeks can be explained minus the TV time ofcourse. Last weekend she had a wedding to attend, this weekend (today)she's doing a meet and greet by me in NY at an expo.next weekend she's doing comic con. The week after that she's booked to face Charlotte at houses show's so it will be interesting to see where that goes.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> maybe they have a script for her waiting in their boxes,but we must wait to know in which brand she will be.
> jst hope becky will follow her in the same ..


Becky has gotten more TV time than any other female not named charlotte. Even away from the title she gets ppv feuds. I think it's about time people stop feeling bad for becky, while she may never win a belt her booking has been the best of any female this year without the flair name.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i just like becky too...and wish they put my two favorites in the same brand that's all..
you're not happy for Becky? i am.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

From that expo.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Shes really slimmed down. Looking much more streamlined.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige drew more fans at the expo in NY today than the wwe usually draws at house shows....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige drew more fans at the expo in NY today than the wwe usually draws at house shows....


Seen lots of happy fans (Paige was stunning today btw) but not much of the lines. How'd you see how popular she was?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Seen lots of happy fans (Paige was stunning today btw) but not much of the lines. How'd you see how popular she was?


Unfortunately I did not get to attend this NY event. I'm hoping she does another next month for summerslam. With that said you can see half the signing on ny expo Facebook page streamed live. The lines were ridiculous, people there from early morning. I'm not sure if she got to everybody.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> From that expo.






























and videos 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH8PD_NhS0y/

https://www.facebook.com/inkedmag/videos/10154200973004471/


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Unfortunately I did not get to attend this NY event. I'm hoping she does another next month for summerslam. With that said you can see half the signing on ny expo Facebook page streamed live. The lines were ridiculous, people there from early morning. I'm not sure if she got to everybody.


@ islesfan
Thank you for the heads up about the live stream at the tattoo expo! I knew it was today, like everyone else, but I didn't know about the livestream. This is pretty much the first time that she's done a livestream at a signing in approx 1 year. Here's the link. 
https://www.facebook.com/inkedmag/videos/vb.34612159470/10154200973004471/?type=2&theater

This signing video should be fun for the fans to watch (who are aware of it!) considering how brutal the last 6 weeks have been for Paige! It seems as though she has to keep turning her phone off for long periods of time because of all the insane hate lately. Even her mum couldn't get through a phone call/text the other day. Considering how quiet she has been on twitter, all we've really had for 6 weeks was the Twister video, Swerved S2, Renee Unfiltered, & very few matches. It sounds like a lot, but for us Paige fans this stuff really only goes so far. Seeing her be herself (Saraya-Jade) while smiling, laughing, being sweet & silly with her fans usually makes for some of her best stuff to watch!

Amazingly, it looks like Paige will finally be on Corey Graves' show Superstar Ink as well! Maybe we'll get lucky and she will explain the 6-7 tattoos she has now...what they all are and their meanings. I hoped for Superstar Ink last year, but this should be better.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

@IslesFan

Also, I forgot to ask...How did you know that Paige went to a wedding last week? Outside of seeing a random comment on her IG where some lady said that "Paige looked lovely in her dress," I didn't see anything. I thought maybe she went to a fancy dinner for TD or something.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Looking at Paiges pics from that ink convention. Man it should be illegal to look that damn good!!!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So Paige got alot of fans at her signing yesterday which just shows Vince is backing the wrong diva


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> @IslesFan
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask...How did you know that Paige went to a wedding last week? Outside of seeing a random comment on her IG where some lady said that "Paige looked lovely in her dress," I didn't see anything. I thought maybe she went to a fancy dinner for TD or something.


It was on instagram. I don't remember the link but she attended a wedding with del rio


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> It was on instagram. I don't remember the link but she attended a wedding with del rio


Thanks.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

For those of us who wondered if Paige was still willing to sign autographs (for free in public), check this "like" by ADR. Major props to BOTH of them for being so nice to sign randomly, and at a Target store no less! At 11:00PM at night!

https://twitter.com/Gregmontgomery7/status/754558609170792448

Also, wondering who Sasha will pick for her mystery partner tonight. I'm betting on Bayley at this point, but if not then Paige would appear on just her 2nd PPV of 2016 (7 months).


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Also, wondering who Sasha will pick for her mystery partner *tonight*. I'm betting on Bayley at this point, but if not then Paige would appear on just her 2nd PPV of 2016 (7 months).


Battleground is next week dude.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Welp, Tuesday is D day then. The point at which Paige either has a slim chance of being used, or confirmation that she's gonna stay in her current position for at least another 13 months


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

They may be elevatng Bayley. So Bayley and Sasha prob. If not Bayley, then it well be Paige. But I wouldent hold your breathe.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Battleground is next week dude.


I know. I double checked AFTER posting that. I just thought that it made WAY more sense to have it BEFORE the draft & Brand split, but then again alot of what WWE does nowadays makes little sense anyway!

Thanks for correction and the heads ups!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Welp, Tuesday is D day then. The point at which Paige either has a slim chance of being used, or confirmation that she's gonna stay in her current position for at least another 13 months


Well, if the cards on post Summerslam live events tour is any indication, Paige is screwed, she is on the same tour with Sasha and Charlotte, besides she is with Roman and Seth which makes me think that she will stay on RAW.

And I don't know if it is on purpose or not but ADR will be the SD tour according to the same report


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0717/614663/possible-post-wwe-draft-rosters/


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Well, if the cards on post Summerslam live events tour is any indication, Paige is screwed, she is on the same tour with Sasha and Charlotte, besides she is with Roman and Seth which makes me think that she will stay on RAW.
> 
> And I don't know if it is on purpose or not but ADR will be the SD tour according to the same report
> 
> ...


Aren't these the cards for the Australia tour more so than post summerslam? I can't see any possible way they split Paige and del rio up. They would never see each other. Only Way I see them splitting Is if the wwe does A td storyline where paige basically has a breakdown because she is split from her bf. I hope they don't go that route....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Found this about Paige at the #WWEGlenFalls house show today. This person says that Paige is a cheerleader and a babysitter for the night (not my words!)

https://twitter.com/HEELDanielle/status/754791356954836992

Instead of having Paige kicking ass or being champ right now (only a dream at this point, I know), they have her relegated to the sidelines even at house shows! You know, you guys just brought it up the other day that Paige is paid to be a "wrestling superstar" IN THE RING! It was nice that she was on like 3 RAWS in a row in June, but wasn't used for crap before that and hasn't been used for crap since. It's been approx 3 weeks since Paige was on RAW or even competed at a house show (I think)...What the hell?! 

I guarantee you that this year of 2016 is NOT what Paige envisioned as her "dream job!" She is the face of the Division and at worst the Gatekeeper as well, but this is getting beyond pathetic to not even use her at house shows! Are you telling me that Eva Marie, Lana, etc from NXT couldn't use alot of in-ring practice with Paige at house shows? They sure as hell could! It wouldn't hurt for Paige to knock off some ring rust every now & then either!

Caffore & the rest of you guys are right, this is getting really painful at this point to see the lack of respect and blatant mistreatment of arguably the most popular Diva they've ever had! I wish we could get Paige kicking some ass at least semi-regularly on tv & at house shows. She's too damn good to be wasted like this! It's just getting really sad!

Hopefully somehow things start to improve from here and soon, because outside of media type stuff, she seems to be fading away! 

Just please put her on Smackdown, where she would probably be the "Big Fish," with a new Women's belt and make her champ sooner than later! Why is this so incredibly hard for the damn writers to figure out?!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

do not mix everything..even if Paige isn't "used" by WWE,she do what she wants with her time..it's just opinion of people to say "she's del rio cheerleader and babysitter"..frankly,your comment annoys me..

WWE think she's not the top diva at this time and bet on Becky Lynch and Sasha banks,i think they're wrong,when i read some comments on YT about some matches with them,people seem bored quickly about the feud between charlotte and sasha and the one between becky and natalya..
time will tell if I am wrong,but I think WWE will soon have to change,it just doesn't work with the divas they use now.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If the draft ends up splitting up Paige and Alberto watch Paige walk as I dont think she would allow WWE to split them up


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> do not mix everything..even if Paige isn't "used" by WWE,she do what she wants with her time..it's just opinion of people to say "she's del rio cheerleader and babysitter"..frankly,your comment annoys me..
> 
> WWE think she's not the top diva at this time and bet on Becky Lynch and Sasha banks,i think they're wrong,when i read some comments on YT about some matches with them,people seem bored quickly about the feud between charlotte and sasha and the one between becky and natalya..
> time will tell if I am wrong,but I think WWE will soon have to change,it just doesn't work with the divas they use now.


I feel you may have too much faith in WWE decision making. If they see her as nothinh now, they are VERY unlikely to change their mind. Out of stubborness if nothing else.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i've no faith in wwe decisions..i just say they don't do good job when they forget Paige on the ring.just my opinion.

if their motivation is "good for business/money" i hope they will wake up and change the game..that's all.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> i've no faith in wwe decisions..i just say they don't do good job when they forget Paige on the ring.just my opinion.
> 
> if their motivation is "good for business/money" i hope they will wake up and change the game..that's all.


Oh I agree. Just I have no faith in them doing that. Zero.

I also may seem like on a constant downer, but that's because I want everyone to realize what bullshit it it. At this rate I am 100% certain Paige isn't winning a title again, ever, and the only way to counter it is for fans to stop thinking "Well maybe now she'll get the push, pls WWE" and fucking tell WWE "Give her a fucking push" so loud they have to listen.

To get to that stage though, fans gotta know. Thankfully it seems most of you here do.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

we are the rampaigers,the Army of Paige! 

best support she can find.aige

:wink2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*









_*So we are just 27 more hours til the SD live draft. And we are in questions. More like in a pondering struggle in this puzzlement. Putting the pieces together. In my honest opinion, Paige is better off going to SD and rule there. She would be given better screen time, maybe have a new character/gimmick and better storylines. *_


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

yep,if smackdown is directed by shane and daniel bryan as GM (i hope so) she has more chances to shine...if she goes to raw with steph i think she's dead..


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Welp, Paige is done. Not one of HHH's babies so her career as a wrestler is over now https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...f_this_talk_of_the_womens_division_in/d5gvm5j


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Keep Paige away from Bayley Sasha and Charlotte. Unlikely but that's our only hope. Would love if Paige gets to be on one brand with Nikki and the 4 hw are put on another and Paige and Nikki just wipe the floor with that brand in ratings merch, and social media logistics. Would be a big eff you to hhh and his nxt live affair.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah I have said from day one hhh is the one holding Paige back. All the outside shows, events etc is all done by vince, but hhh is in charge of the women booking. He will do whatever he can possibly do to get the hw over. In the process he needs to do what he can to cool Paige off. From the heel turn to try to get Charlotte over, to losing to everybody, to being taken off tv completely. Just wait until tomorrow when she gets drafted after Dana Brooke and natalya...... but I know now we will get the usual suspects here saying paige is just taking a break, she was at the forefront of the division for a year etc. Fact is paige only was champ a short time, in between her reigns she took back seats to allow others like Naomi aj and even brie shine. I have yet seen any of the 4 hw cool on their push since the debut. There's also no signs of stopping for any of them. Even away from the title feuds Becky gets to feud with dana, Emma and natalya at pay per views. Charlotte is about to break the record of longest champ reign ever, along with most ppv matches of any female ever. At minimum she has another 2 months of title feuding in which once she's done she will immediately be put in a feud with bayley.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

They are wrestlers, while Paige is a "Diva". For HHH at least. 

Yeah she's not getting pushed proper again


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> They are wrestlers, while Paige is a "Diva". For HHH at least.
> 
> Yeah she's not getting pushed proper again


What's funny is they begged paige to to be on their total divas show and now they are using it against her. The day paige tells them to eff off and becomes a big star somewhere else will be the best day in some time. Once again though I don't blame Vince for any of this, in fact there's more proof he's favorable of paige than not. It's hhh and his nxt craze that's killing paige and frankly the entire division. Does hhh consider Dana a diva too? Or no because she's a body builder, even though she's the worst wrestler male or female on the main roster.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> What's funny is they begged paige to to be on their total divas show and now they are using it against her. The day paige tells them to eff off and becomes a big star somewhere else will be the best day in some time. Once again though I don't blame Vince for any of this, in fact there's more proof he's favorable of paige than not. It's hhh and his nxt craze that's killing paige and frankly the entire division. Does hhh consider Dana a diva too? Or no because she's a body builder, even though she's the worst wrestler male or female on the main roster.


Nah Dana is a buffer for Charlotte thats it. Space to protect


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I think they should of elevated Alexa not Dana. But Alexa is prob too green at this stage, and I Think she has huge potential. Have to agree. I Think Vince favors Paige. But HHH NXT Craze is taking over. And I don't see how moving the divas to SD in the Draft, is gonna help things.5 min segments per week, the focus well be Sasha and Charlotte. Paige and Becky well get even less screen time as it is. IF PAige left to go to another company, she would become the biggest star in that company in the women. Look at Mickie. But WWE know how popular she is, and Vince does not want to lose her, as shes money. Who knows when this Nxt craze well end, not any time soon unfortunately.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Welp, Paige is done. Not one of HHH's babies so her career as a wrestler is over now https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...f_this_talk_of_the_womens_division_in/d5gvm5j


Surprised it take too long for people to realize this. I knew it since she was forced at Tough Enough to act like mean judge out of no reason. HHH do it at all cost to destroy Paige to make NXT babies look superior so he can get credit(thats why he took selfie everytime those girls did something for no reason). Smarks are easily fooled so it's not hard at all.



Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Oh Paige is done. Shes been doen for two years now. I Think she seems happy in her persona life, so that is something. IF she was released, andw ent to any other company. She would be a big star, look at Mickie in TNA. But while she is not a focus for WWE Atm, shes money to Vince. And they are also not willing to let her go. So it is a Catch 22 situation. I Don't think she well be at BG either. So if I Was a fan of her, I would not be waiting for things to change in WWE. And waiting till she goes to another company. She acheived alot at only 23 in WWE. More then most.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i was a fan of HHH since many years but since he is in charge of company management,he really sucks.

and i didn't know this story between Paige and him with NXT..can't believe he is the instigator of the sidelined of Paige..

i just hope she will go to smackdown,with some luck,she will be pushed up by Shane (under covered by Vince) but i have many doubts..on the official WWE internet site,she's considered as a heel..and heels go to RAW.i'm scared!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Am i the only one who heard the We Want Paige Chants during
Alberto Del Rios match with Darren Young???


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah apparently Paige chants in DEl Rio's match. Ironically Del Rio career still going alright, but Paiges not. Not saying anything . Do you think WWE well listin to we Want Paige chants? Nope. They don't listin to their Audience, rarely ever.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I think we should just be patient with the WWE and see how thing turn out after the draft. Its Clear WWE want to focus on the 4hw, and that whole ordeal in the main roster hasn't been a success yet. You can see why Paige isnt in the picture, look at how bad things turned out when she was having segments with Charlotte. Paige was so popular, that even as a heel people would cheer for her. The whole women's division is a mess if you look at the big picture. So paige not being part of that can be seen as a good thing, the few times she's been on TV she's beaten Charlotte, so there is that at least. After the draft we should have a more clear picture of what the wwe want to do with the division.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I agree with that, but iis Paige part of their plans post Draft? Dunno. Limited SD Segments, may be worser. But well see in time.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If she does get to wrestle again I wish she'd go back to wearing the "see through" shorts


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

:lol

i was searching good pics of her during this moment,she was so cute with the small necklace she had around her neck and the Christmas hat..but unfortunately i never found high quality picture of her to have a wallpaper....


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Still no Paige on Raw? this is ridiculous how can you not use a talented diva like Paige?. This girl has busted her ass from the age of 13. I think Paige should just ask for her release as shes not getting used on tv or house shows


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Maybe shes just low key injured (or preggers :lol) and we're just over reacting?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Can't wait for Paige to job to Nattie tonight


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Can't wait for Paige to job to Nattie tonight


Did they announce that match?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Did they announce that match?


Natalya has a match and it can only be against Paige or Alicia.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Natalya has a match and it can only be against Paige or Alicia.


Oh thanks. Well Alicia had a match at superstars so maybe it's Paige. Or maybe it's a tag match like this Monday.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I'm not sure Paige is even at smack down today...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Wheres Paige facing Natayla , Superstars? I hear some people are saying Paige well be drafted to SD. And maybe Off CAmera, and to the opposite show of Del Rio at his Request lol. Not sure them dating is a factor at all, but what do I know.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Renee young on the network just called out the wwe for not picking paige. She said it makes no sense and I paraphrase she said paige is one of the most popular women and superstar ever... @Caffore


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So straight from WWE's mouth, Paige is the same level as Alicia and Summer

Do you still have hope on the misguided idea that cause she's young it's fine or has the obvious dawned on you yet?


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So Paige will be on Raw :cry I was hoping she would've been on Smackdown.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

I told you that she's disposable. Good luck on Raw.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Splitting her up with her boyfirend. Fuck wwe


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

RIP Paige's career


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Hell why dont hse just go back to NXT. At least she might get some ring actionn. Hell I thought her age was working for her, but it does not seem to be a factor. WWE need to do the right thing and relese the poor girl, so she can go to a company who well actually treat her better Obviousley right now HHH has his Four Horsewomen pet project, so you know this is going to be WWE for the next five years And unless we or you, or nayone here is willing to wait around that long. Well I Am not, I well tell you that for nothing

ETS: Okay PAige was drafted to Raw then, Fo rpeole in the know. IS this a good thing? And why would WWE want to split up Paige and Del Rio, jsut because they are dating. SO therefore their schedules well donflict, and may not see each other as much. Hate to say it, but are WWE punishing Paige for the Del Rio relationship? It is hard not to make that summarization. I mean put on Raw. Sasha and Charlotte I Am presuming are on SD. SO you know.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige was picked after the Golden Truth, let that sink

I hope she gets promo time and shoots like Cesaro did


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Splitting her up with her boyfirend. Fuck wwe


Ugh, we need to endure more of her corny posts about him, lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I hope shes not on raw to get fed to nia jax.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So whos on Raw PAige Becky, Alicia, Summer? WE got some all time classics their :lol Could be wrong but are Sasha and Charlotte on RAw too? Well they well prob get the most screen time. The rest are Screewedddddddd


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> So whos on Raw PAige Becky, Alicia, Summer? WE got some all time classics their :lol Could be wrong but are Sasha and Charlotte on RAw too? Well they well prob get the most screen time. The rest are Screewedddddddd


Becky on Smackdown, Alicia not drafted

So Raw got Paige,Sasha,Summer,Charlotte,Dana


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BillyGP said:


> Becky on Smackdown, Alicia not drafted
> 
> So Raw got Paige,Sasha,Summer,Charlotte,Dana


Hmm that seems good for Paige, she was drafted with the top divas. But of course asha and Charlotte well prob be the main focus. I guesss she well be facibng Summer all year.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Of course Paige is there to job to Nia


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Hmm that seems good for Paige, she was drafted with the top divas. But of course asha and Charlotte well prob be the main focus. I guesss she well be facibng Summer all year.


She was not drafted on TV and drafted with the women she can never get a push over. Paige's chances of getting a push in the next year and a half are gone for good now, at which point it's all over for her.

Paige on Raw has killed her WWE career

Comparatively, SD women look exciting with lots of chances for everyone. Raw is Sasha/Charlotte/Nia, then Dana, then the trash.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Then why doesen't PAige just ask for her immediate release? We have no idea how Paige is feeling about being on Raw. So until she tweets something like this is BS haha. The Womesn Scene on SD looks alot more appealing. Been better if Paige wqas drafted their with her beau, but of course they spplit them. So pretty much nothing has changed ror Paige, she is still on Raw. And is rpbo gonna get even less screen time. Well it is what it is. Maybe its time everyone finds peaxe with paiges wrestling career in WWE anyway being over.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Take that back was out of room when Alicia was drafted to Raw my fault


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Well guess we can llok forward to some Paige and Alicia Classics then :lol


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Then why doesen't PAige just ask for her immediate release? We have no idea how Paige is feeling about being on Raw. So until she tweets something like this is BS haha. The Womesn Scene on SD looks alot more appealing. Been better if Paige wqas drafted their with her beau, but of course they spplit them. So pretty much nothing has changed ror Paige, she is still on Raw. And is rpbo gonna get even less screen time. Well it is what it is. Maybe its time everyone finds peaxe with paiges wrestling career in WWE anyway being over.


Well ADR is fucking pissed off at it, and I'm not sure Paige was even at the show because of it, may have stormed off.

Anyway, 4 weeks without wrestling now, and confirmation of no push until 2018. Basically confirmation that she's done as a serious competitor. May consider just closing this all down, lock the thread and move on rather than torture ourselves.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I will rant a little bit not only because Paige was drafted to Raw, but now I know that after 7 years RAW is going to my country and I won't see my favourites. One of them is Paige, but she is 5th in the totem pole right now and 6th if Bayley is drafted to RAW, so even if she comes here I most likely won't be able to see her wrestle and even though I like KO, Zayn and Cesaro, the won't get pushed any time soon, so screw you WWE, I won't buy a ticket


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Well ADR is fucking pissed off at it, and I'm not sure Paige was even at the show because of it, may have stormed off.
> 
> Anyway, 4 weeks without wrestling now, and confirmation of no push until 2018. Basically confirmation that she's done as a serious competitor. May consider just closing this all down, lock the thread and move on rather than torture ourselves.


This thread is done too I agree. But I Doubt it well be locked down, its still a prett ypopualr thread. Maybe PAige and Del Rio can go to ROH together.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Nah doubt it. 

And yeah just close it down. Not like we'll have anything to talk about anyway for the next few months/years


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Wwe once again screwing with paige. Just now they pushed the bar and split her and her bf up. Politics is absolutely destroying this company. Well as long as wwe made it known that the 4hw are goat at nauseum we should be happy right? Glad Renee pointed out the idiocy of paige being picked so late, and how ridiculous it is for people to call paige some old vet when she's youngest on the entire roster.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

One of 5 things is going down with Paige:

1. Shes low-key injured and just isn't announcing it much like Alicia Fox who left without even saying why.

2. As unlikely and quite frankly stupid as this sounds, they "don't have anything for her". Considering they've been focusing on the NXT Remake and the rest of the women are injured there isn't really anything for Paige to do.

3. & 4. She pissed someone off/shes being punished for dating Alberto Del Rio. Sure even before news broke of them dating Paige was being booked terribly but ever since the news broke they've been using her less and less to NOW where they aren't even using her at all, also before the news broke it was reported that Del Rio had a lot of heat with Triple H for some reason. They KNOW, they FUCKING KNOW that Paige is the most popular woman on the roster right now and they aren't using here AT ALL? WTF is wrong with this company? 

5. Shes pregnant. Yes there's a chance due to the miscarridge when she was younger she can't have kids, but there's still that chance it could happen.

It just frustrates the shit out of me at this point, they know shes the most popular woman in WWE and they aren't using her AT ALL? Something has to be going on, I'd have hope if she got drafted to SmackDown! but being on RAW shes just going to be jobbing to Camel Banks and Charlotte until the NXT Remake is finished (when Bayley wins the belt) and shes going to be stuck putting over that man-beast in Nia Jax. If she has no say in how they are using her right now I feel so bad for her. Its beyond ridiculous now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Preganant? Do you see how Skinny that girl is :lol. Yeah so Sons of Anarcy I Take 2 and 3. She is low key injured doubtful. I would say WWE have nothing for her atm, and while they are aware of her popularity. They just don't care about her anymore. And You would have to very naive to think dating Del Rio, who apparently has heat with Trips is not a factor. IF PAige was drafted to SD, would of been far better. But on Raw? Nope screwed.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige fans should be pissed. She would have shined a TONNNNNNNNNN more on smackdown. First off, we get no Del Rio/paige storyline (BOOOOOOOOOOO)....secondly, wouldn't smackdown be fun with Pagie and Becky being the top two.

I think it's pretty clear guys. For some reason, Paige is definitely in the dog house here


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Oh it is clear now. Wasen't their talks of Victoria wanting to wretsle with paige? So theirs something. ^ Your right Paige moving to SD, would of been awesome. Paige, BEcky, and Alexa? That would of been great. But alas, as it is. She is now on a show where she well get even less screen time. Where Sasha and Charlotte, and Now Nia who Paige well be fed too, well rule roost. But it is what is is. What are we gonna do complain, and bitch? Their is not much you can do,


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Even in Kayfabe you cant explain rationally where Paige was picked. The youngest on the roster, 1st nxt champ, only champ to hold the nxt and divas belt, youngest champ ever twice and gets picked after Natalya Becky and Nia jax. Seriously? You want to pretend you are building for the future and you choose a bunch of 30 plus year olds and some who never held a belt before the 23 y/o 2x champ. Do people still believe there are no politics backstage? The fact that they purposely seperated Paige from her boyfriend says all we need to know....


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

As for Paige getting drafted to Raw, and the concern over her immediate future on that crowded brand......










Second, it may have not been WWE being petty with her relationship w/ Del Rio.....and instead, could've been a step forward in thinking by management just in case they eventually break up. Don't want them having awkward tension on the road together, possibly creating an uncomfortable work environment for everyone. The defense to that could be, "Well what about Miz/Maryse? Or Rusev/Lana?" It's simple, they're couples who have been consistently together for years now and have earned the right to remain at each other's side, nevermind the fact that both Lana and Maryse are the managers to their men. So please try to look at it from WWE's management perspective before thinking the worst about "backstage heat" this and "doghouse" that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> As for Paige getting drafted to Raw, and the concern over her immediate future on that crowded brand......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just bought a house together, and based on rumors at least, the plan for house shows will make stars of raw have different off days than sd. That means she will literally never see him at all.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

@;


islesfan13 said:


> They just bought a house together, and based on rumors at least, the plan for house shows will make stars of raw have different off days than sd. That means she will literally never see him at all.


I expected the live event touring and days off thing to be an issue for them when I read the draft news, but I don't think WWE thought or even cared enough to consider those aspects. That's just a part of choosing to become a pro wrestler, and the harsh possibility of rarely getting to see your significant other and family when touring the globe. If they, or any couple (like Ryder/Emma for instance), love each other that much, they'll manage with what they have and make it work. I bring up Emma because she hasn't been drafted yet and could wind up on Raw. Same goes with Nikki Bella while Cena is on SD, though I can't imagine Nikki not going to SD, they need her badly lol.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Your naive to think that isn't a factor when every other couple got picked together. At this rate they literally never see each other. That's not due to managerial fears of potential awkwardness, besides which they have no legal power to do that.

Why should I trust WWE's managment with this kind of thing. They've done nothing but prove themselves to be petty children with small minder humour for years.

And you'd have to be stupid to not see the righting on the wall for Paige on Raw; there's no chance in hell she gets pushed, and WWE have never given women in her position a chance before so why think they would now. Best accept it rather than hold on the futile and misguided hope, you'll save yourself diasappointment


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Carmella and Cass are in different brands, this evil company wants to break their relationship too.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Carmella and Cass are in different brands, this evil company wants to break their relationship too.


One is a new couple and one is an established couple that have been living like that for a good long while. Also 1 couple will each get pushed while the other will both job.

Also I suggest you change your avatar or go back to slamming Paige on Reddit, because the Paige fan act has got stale.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Your naive to think that isn't a factor when every other couple got picked together. At this rate they literally never see each other. That's not due to managerial fears of potential awkwardness, besides which they have no legal power to do that.
> 
> Why should I trust WWE's managment with this kind of thing. They've done nothing but prove themselves to be petty children with small minder humour for years.
> 
> And you'd have to be stupid to not see the righting on the wall for Paige on Raw; there's no chance in hell she gets pushed, and WWE have never given women in her position a chance before so why think they would now. Best accept it rather than hold on the futile and misguided hope, you'll save yourself diasappointment


I'll stick with the power of positivity, thank you.



PKKanza said:


> Carmella and Cass are in different brands, this evil company wants to break their relationship too.


Thank you, good point. Let's also see what they do with Emma and Nikki since they're also dating superstars. Even if WWE brass did it all on purpose, who the hell cares? Yes, it's petty, but Paige is there to do a job, no, rather, her lifelong dream job, and that's all that should matter. Same applies for Del Rio. Anything else is merely a bonus perk. As I said, if they want to stick it to the company, just make the new schedules work for their relationship.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> One is a new couple and one is an established couple that have been living like that for a good long while. Also 1 couple will each get pushed while the other will both job.
> 
> Also I suggest you change your avatar or go back to slamming Paige on Reddit, because the Paige fan act has got stale.


Both couples need to endure the same problem, so what's your point?

Well maybe I shouldn't say that she needs a character and change her moveset, because that means that I'm slamming her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> I'll stick with the power of positivity, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, good point. Let's also see what they do with Emma and Nikki since they're also dating superstars. Even if WWE brass did it all on purpose, who the hell cares? Yes, it's petty, but Paige is there to do a job, no, rather, her lifelong dream job, and that's all that should matter. Same applies for Del Rio. Anything else is merely a bonus perk. As I said, if they want to stick it to the company, just make the new schedules work for their relationship.


Well good for you, enjoy Paige jobbing to Nia, let's see how happy you are through all of that. Rather than try and do something about it lets just hope WWE push her and just be happy to see her on TV no matter what.

And Nikki is guarenteed to make Smackdown.

Also lets make sure Paige is happy with seeing her BF once a week because she's gotta be good for the company who won't push her.

Again, please, be happy with what you have. Please be hype every week she jobs, make it loud and clear how good it is and how Paige should be happy with it.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i'm sad this morning..i told you that i had the feeling she was drafted to raw,i was right..

for me,the reasons are,at choice or accrued:

1- the pushed her too fast at the beginning and now they think it was an error and they want to break her

2- they don't like/want her relation with ADR and they punish her 

3-she's too popular,her last match was with sasha against lana and charlotte no? and they don't want someone interferes with their chosen Diva (sasha)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Both couples need to endure the same problem, so what's your point?
> 
> Well maybe I shouldn't say that she needs a character and change her moveset, because that means that I'm slamming her.


Well I dunno saying "I don't think she cares about wrestling anymore" isn't slamming so teah you aren't. Basically from what I see of you, you claim "Well I'm a fan of her, just I don't like anything she does and she seems like a bad person in real life." It's fine not to like her, just don't try and say your a fan, cause I've literally never seen you actually say anything positive about her.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Well good for you, enjoy Paige jobbing to Nia, let's see how happy you are through all of that. Rather than try and do something about it lets just hope WWE push her and just be happy to see her on TV no matter what.
> 
> And Nikki is guarenteed to make Smackdown.
> 
> ...


It's not the end of the world.

The girl is still young, plenty of years to succeed in the company.....IF she shows the willpower and humility that comes along with waiting for your spot. If this is a test on her character and her reasoning for being in WWE, then she needs to show she'll do whatever it takes to make her mark on the industry. This all falls on her now, not what the fans want, though not giving up and actually voicing support could indeed help her in the long run in staying relevant.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> It's not the end of the world.
> 
> The girl is still young, plenty of years to succeed in the company.....IF she shows the willpower and humility that comes along with waiting for your spot. If this is a test on her character and her reasoning for being in WWE, then she needs to show she'll do whatever it takes to make her mark on the industry. This all falls on her now, not what the fans want, though not giving up and actually voicing support could indeed help her in the long run in staying relevant.


Yeah cause WWE always go back to old girls. It's not at all been the case for the last decade that once a girl is not pushed she never gets pushed. 

Like Natalya, she was pushed young, then waited her turn, and she acted like a good little worker and look at her future pushes.....oh wait.

You know it doesn't work like that, or you should know. Like I say, name one case where that actually happened.

At this point I don't want her to succeed in this company. WWE is a shithole full of scum. Any future push (which we are talking a minimum 2 years) is hollow anyway and will be written shitty. All I want now is for her to leave as soon as possible


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Even in Kayfabe you cant explain rationally where Paige was picked. The youngest on the roster, 1st nxt champ, only champ to hold the nxt and divas belt, youngest champ ever twice and gets picked after Natalya Becky and Nia jax. Seriously? You want to pretend you are building for the future and you choose a bunch of 30 plus year olds and some who never held a belt before the 23 y/o 2x champ. Do people still believe there are no politics backstage? The fact that they purposely seperated Paige from her boyfriend says all we need to know....


she should've been picked 4th on smackdown


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Yeah cause WWE always go back to old girls. It's not at all been the case for the last decade that once a girl is not pushed she never gets pushed.
> 
> Like Natalya, she was pushed young, then waited her turn, and she acted like a good little worker and look at her future pushes.....oh wait.
> 
> ...


I can't with the negativity, man. All I'll say is that I'll continue to hold out hope until the day she or WWE announces her departure, and what's done is done. Part of this thread is being supportive of the person the topic is about, and I've ridden with Paige since day one, and that won't stop unless Paige feels her heart is no longer in professional wrestling, which I can imagine if her bloodline is anything to go by, will be never.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

@Caffore: despite the fact i agree with what you say,i understand you're angry (me too) but i just hope Paige will stay in WWE,that she will become more stronger and prove to the staff she's the best..the worst i wish for her.

believe in her charisma and personnality,she will make WWE ashamed to have underestimated her.:yas


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Well I dunno saying "I don't think she cares about wrestling anymore" isn't slamming so teah you aren't. Basically from what I see of you, you claim "Well I'm a fan of her, just I don't like anything she does and she seems like a bad person in real life." It's fine not to like her, just don't try and say your a fan, cause I've literally never seen you actually say anything positive about her.


I said that months ago when you can see the apathy in her face before she took a break with her family, after that I praised her match with Charlotte (too bad they do nothing with her after that).

The difference between you and me it's that I'm not going to defend the shitty things that she does.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> I said that months ago when you can see the apathy in her face before she took a break with her family, after that I praised her match with Charlotte (too bad they do nothing with her after that).
> 
> The difference between you and me it's that I'm not going to defend the shitty things that she does.


No instead you judge her for stuff she never did


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> @Caffore: despite the fact i agree with what you say,i understand you're angry (me too) but i just hope Paige will stay in WWE,that she will become more stronger and prove to the staff she's the best..the worst i wish for her.
> 
> believe in her charisma and personnality,she will make WWE ashamed to have underestimated her.:yas


I would like to be like that, I really would, but I don't trust WWE to care. Thats why I trust her away from them


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> I can't with the negativity, man. All I'll say is that I'll continue to hold out hope until the day she or WWE announces her departure, and what's done is done. Part of this thread is being supportive of the person the topic is about, and I've ridden with Paige since day one, and that won't cstop unless Paige feels her heart is no longer in professional wrestling, which I can imagine if her bloodline is anything to go by, will be never.


She's already said she wants to leave wrestling after WWE and been very vocal about being unhappy with WWE right now. 

Like I say I support Paige like crazy, but I don't trust WWE. I know what they are like, and I'm not going to sit back and just wait and see when I know it's not happening. I want people to be vocal about it, make WWE listen, while currently hoping for other stuff beyond WWE.

I want people to realise it and make WWE listen. Not just hope gor something which won't happen


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> No instead you judge her for stuff she never did


i agree with Caffore,especially when you just judge her ...no facts, just internet things or reading,too easy to say "she's not a good person in real life"..live with her some months then you will be able to judge .


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> No instead you judge her for stuff she never did


Like the fight that she had with some "fan" in a bar?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

This whole thing is just stupid. IT is really hard based on observation to have a relationship in WWE. What right do they have to screw up Paige's or any one working for them, life outside of WWE. Simply over a silly wrestling show? OR they don't like who shes dating IT's none of their damn buisness. I Woulden't be this extreme normally. But it is clearly high up Paige is being punished for this relationship. And I find the whole thing to be absoloutely absurd. She is an adult, Del Rio is an adult, they are all adults. Riduclous. Paige can date who the hell she wants. What a bunch of juvinile morons.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

like i said..fpalm


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Like the fight that she had with some "fan" in a bar?


More like her getting harrassed a few weeks ago and your reply was basically "Never see anyone else get this stuff" despite doing nothing wrong


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

WWE is a odd environment, I mean in any other work force. IF your company and Boss tried to seperate two employees because they were involved. That would be very unprofessonal and innapropriate. But some how in WWE they get away with it. Can't who ever is in charge, go up to Paige and go Uhh yeah were gonna have you go ahead and not see that good looking mexican. Ahhh it does not send a good message to the public. Ahh we don't like WWE having an image that were happy, ahh were are hell bent on making our employees life an absloute nightmare ahh. Paige: ******** :lol. Strange strange company.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is a smart young woman. She will figure out a way to get some time in with del rio.
Saying anything otherwise is kinda insulting towards her. Im just puttin that out there.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is not the only one who was separated from his boyfriend during the draft..big cass and carmella too.

wwe probably don't care about relations between wrestlers,except when it's good for business..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Cass and Carmella is a different story. They b have been split for while already so this has zero effect on them. There's no logic for them to split Paige and del rio other than to piss off the talent and create a story for dirt sheets and likely total divas.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

ok...and do you think nikky will be on smackdown then (to follow Cena)?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> ok...and do you think nikky will be on smackdown then (to follow Cena)?


If Nikki is cleared she's 100 percent on smack down. They won't split her with Cena and bryan. Plus sd has absolutely zero stars in the women division so she would instantly be face of that division, a spot Paige should be in.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> If Nikki is cleared she's 100 percent on smack down. They won't split her with Cena and bryan. Plus sd has *absolutely zero stars* in the women division so she would instantly be face of that division, a spot Paige should be in.


:becky


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



AZTECA said:


> :becky


While she's at the top of that division she falls behind Paige Sasha and Nikki significantly in social media logistics, merchandise sales and even YouTube views. So her star power isn't quite top caliber yet, but I guess if sd isn't booked to fail she can get there by being literally the only one on that show who is a female that people would care about at this time. As of now there's no denying sd is in need of serious main stream star power for the women on that brand. Nikki is a guarantee at this point


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is drafted to Raw and Alberto is drafted to Smackdown they will never see eachother with different schedules only a matter of time til this relationship ends. Unless Paige demands him be moved to Raw or she quits


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Surprised that Paige is on raw instead of smackdown honestly. It just seems weird that for the top stars they didn't go with Becky, Paige and the later on returning Nikki Bella.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige has deleted all of her del rio posts and content from
her instagram account.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755888443373318145
Interesting Tweet and to add to above there is a lot of speculation flying around in the last hour they have broken up this could be a reaction to that


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah I Think that is Paige saying don't beleive everything you read. She may have deleted Del Rio content on IG for various of reasons. Maybe WWE asked her too? I don't know. Be surprised seeing that would of been a swift reaction. Just because they are going to be on opposite shows. Does not mean they cannot manage their relationship.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755888443373318145
> Interesting Tweet and to add to above there is a lot of speculation flying around in the last hour they have broken up this could be a reaction to that


i think it's just an answer for PKKanza..:lol:clap


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I highly doubt they have split I think WWE have told her shes being to personal on her accounts so to delete all Alberto stuff


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

For those that collect Paige merchandise or just Mattel figures in general. Her new zombie figure on ringside collectibles is now on backorder, but should be available any day. More importantly she will have an updated new figure available for preorder now in the series 66 collection. Figure releases september. I never knew how collectible action figures are, especially paiges until I attended her ringside fest signing this past October in the city. People apparently hoard that stuff.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Some of the replies in this thread are ridiculous. So paige has been drafted to Raw... It's really not the end of the world, has anyone stopped to think that maybe they wanted her on the A show ? Raw is ALWAYS gonna be the A show so i don't see how being on there is a bad thing. Yep she might not be at the forefront right now but in the long run being on Raw is the best position. 

On the note about not being picked live on the smackdown show, whilst i agree it's pretty stupid (considering they picked nattie live.. wtf was that about ?) Carmella and Alexa weren't picked live either ( And they have a pretty solid fanbase down at nxt ) so it's not like she's the only one.

Which brings me to my final point. It seems to me she's obviously being punished in some way for either her attitude in general or her relationship with del rio ( or a mixture of the two ). After looking through her social media, in all honesty i don't blame them for splitting them up. retweeting and liking tweets saying paige deserves better is pretty childish and stupid. It makes her look entitled +bratty and does she really think this kind of thing is going to endear her to the higher up managment ? Like their gonna read through her twitter and think yeah let's give her a push ? No. Not gonna happen. 

And if she really did storm off cos her and del rio got split up (brand wise) then that just really proves my point. At the end of the day your'e at work, your bosses don't have to accommodate your relationship. Look at cass and carmella, they're on different brands yet i don't see them whinging about it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PUNKY said:


> Some of the replies in this thread are ridiculous. So paige has been drafted to Raw... It's really not the end of the world, has anyone stopped to think that maybe they wanted her on the A show ? Raw is ALWAYS gonna be the A show so i don't see how being on there is a bad thing. Yep she might not be at the forefront right now but in the long run being on Raw is the best position.
> 
> On the note about not being picked live on the smackdown show, whilst i agree it's pretty stupid (considering they picked nattie live.. wtf was that about ?) Carmella and Alexa weren't picked live either ( And they have a pretty solid fanbase down at nxt ) so it's not like she's the only one.
> 
> ...


roud

You're so right sometimes the doom and gloom of this thread is depressing. The way i see it Paige is being punished for something and I think it's a likely combination of her social media activities and her being in the spotlight for the wrong reasons over the last few months you have the "bar fight" "the arrest" and even her relationship with Del Rio has attracted negative press but a lot of that is down to her "supposed fan base" thinking she's owes them something or she's broke their thirsty hearts and then there is numerous reports of "bratty" attitude backstage so before anyone starts with the defense in these cases I don't care and WWE probably don't care if these where proven true or untrue she still trended in a negative light and that reflects badly on them if one their top stars is seen this way. She needs to start acting like a professional again work her way back up the card and prove to WWE what an asset she is before the division moves past her. I agree she needed a Smackdown switch for relevancy but maybe thats the point she needs to prove herself again and being at the top of the division on Smackdown was not the place. I like Paige the wrestler always will and I don't want her to leave like some of you on here because whether we like it or not WWE is the place to be if she wants to be a pro wrestler if she doesn't then she needs to ask for her release and move on but that would be a mistake as I don't think has enough star power to make it in Hollywood just yet.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Why is it the end of the world when paige rt something about deserving better but nothing is mentioned when Sasha or anyone else does it. Sasha has posted more negative things on twitter and tumblr about the WWE than Paige the past few months and she's getting a push, but paige is the one acting like a brat. Hell Becky lynch, the one who is apparently the goody two shoes apparently ripped the WWE and the divas revolution at cc today. Is she a brat to? Is she entitled? So if your not going to give paige a push for not being a kiss ass to the WWE then the same should be applied to Sasha and everyone else who literally do the same thing but don't get the attention that evil paige does.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Why is it the end of the world when paige rt something about deserving better but nothing is mentioned when Sasha or anyone else does it. Sasha has posted more negative things on twitter and tumblr about the WWE than Paige the past few months and she's getting a push, but paige is the one acting like a brat. Hell Becky lynch, the one who is apparently the goody two shoes apparently ripped the WWE and the divas revolution at cc today. Is she a brat to? Is she entitled? So if your not going to give paige a push for not being a kiss ass to the WWE then the same should be applied to Sasha and everyone else who literally do the same thing but don't get the attention that evil paige does.


Totally incapable of an unbiased opinion you go straight on the attack about the other stars instead of looking at the situation at hand, no one is claiming she is this evil entity you are painting her as but the incidents mentioned are there in black and white whether true or not they where reported on a number of social media outlets, there are actually are reports of her attitude backstage and I believe this was also touched upon in the Draft show by the panel, we've had no reports of Becky and Sasha having any kind of problems backstage and my unbiased opinion on this matter as it looks something has affected her standing within the company and the incidents make logical sense when you look at the timing of her fall down the ranks, I could be dead wrong but fact is she is lower in the pecking order then her stature and talent deserves we know she can hang with the Horsewomen hell I fully believe if she didn't get promoted when she did she would be a horsewomen instead of Becky, so we have to ask why? You look over the past 6 months and Paige has come across in a really bad light publicly on social media and as a public figure for a company like WWE it could look bad on them and they may have acted accordingly. So if there is any truth to this she needs to buckle down and work her arse off to regain her stature before it's too late. 

You can continue to bury your head in the sand and believe there is a witch hunt against her all you want, me I want my old Paige back that was kicking arse and staring a revolution with Emma in NxT proving women have a place in the WWE other than eye candy and valets.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PUNKY said:


> Some of the replies in this thread are ridiculous. So paige has been drafted to Raw... It's really not the end of the world, has anyone stopped to think that maybe they wanted her on the A show ? Raw is ALWAYS gonna be the A show so i don't see how being on there is a bad thing. Yep she might not be at the forefront right now but in the long run being on Raw is the best position.
> 
> On the note about not being picked live on the smackdown show, whilst i agree it's pretty stupid (considering they picked nattie live.. wtf was that about ?) Carmella and Alexa weren't picked live either ( And they have a pretty solid fanbase down at nxt ) so it's not like she's the only one.
> 
> ...


OK

Being on Raw means she's 5th choice right now. It means no real push for a long LONG time. Paige is already unhappy at a complete lack of direction, with good reason, and been vocal about it. Do you really think she is gonna last another 18-24 months like this? And if she does, do you really think and push after 2 and a half years of nothing will do anything? With tbat in mind, what good does being on Raw do, if you either aren't on TV, or losing on TV, for a long ass time

Not being picked live isn't an issue, although comparing her fanbase with Bliss and Carmella is laughable.

On that twitter stuff, have you SEEN Sasha's tumblr? Also splitting a couple because you don't like them together is pretty shitty. If you believe Meltzer they are doing the same thing with Cass and Carmella (love cass, see Carmella as a potential stubbling block). Difference is Paige and ADR are at the lowest point of there careers and potentially split up by WWE, where as Cass and Carmella still have very bright futures. 

Paige didn't storm off she wasn't there on tuesday. Instead as it seems right now she was flying back to SA (with ADR's son seemingly) then packing up to move out cause WWE just killed her relationship because they didn't approve.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Just pointing out this ain't the Becky Lynch or any other Diva Apologist thread. This is a Paige Mark Thread. So why be surprised if their is some bias towards her. 

The resaon Carmella and Cass diddn't storm off alledgly, or being "Bratty" some people are speculating. Maybe because they are the only WWE couple not to be obviousley split up. And obviousley be in the dog house, and WWE doing everything they can to cause a rift. As it is I find the concept, of two adults in a relationship Having to be told by other adults in any work force, to not date. OR try to come between them, incredibly immature and juvinile. IF Paige stormed off, that does not mean she is bratty. OR that is why they were put on on other brands. You don't know that. Most likely, I understand it, and it has nothing to do with why it happened. OR your doing is speculating. Her and Del Rio's lifelihood have been screwed up. Imagine your life changing in a significant way, and you don't get to do anything about it, its not in your control. And how can you say being shifted to Raw is no big deal. That is ajoke right? Seeing Sasha and Charlotte well be the focus. The rest well barleyt get any screen time And don't expect Paige to get a serious push for at least 2 years, until this whole Four Horsewomen obsession is over. IT is obvious Paige has done nothng wrong, her behaviour which none of us know anyway. Some here are accusing her of being bratty, how do you know that? You don't work for WWE lol, I mean honestly. IT is obvious Paige is being punished because WWE don't like who she is dating. And HHH PEt PRoject.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> roud
> 
> You're so right sometimes the doom and gloom of this thread is depressing. The way i see it Paige is being punished for something and I think it's a likely combination of her social media activities and her being in the spotlight for the wrong reasons over the last few months you have the "bar fight" "the arrest" and even her relationship with Del Rio has attracted negative press but a lot of that is down to her "supposed fan base" thinking she's owes them something or she's broke their thirsty hearts and then there is numerous reports of "bratty" attitude backstage so before anyone starts with the defense in these cases I don't care and WWE probably don't care if these where proven true or untrue she still trended in a negative light and that reflects badly on them if one their top stars is seen this way. She needs to start acting like a professional again work her way back up the card and prove to WWE what an asset she is before the division moves past her. I agree she needed a Smackdown switch for relevancy but maybe thats the point she needs to prove herself again and being at the top of the division on Smackdown was not the place. I like Paige the wrestler always will and I don't want her to leave like some of you on here because whether we like it or not WWE is the place to be if she wants to be a pro wrestler if she doesn't then she needs to ask for her release and move on but that would be a mistake as I don't think has enough star power to make it in Hollywood just yet.


Paige herself basically said on unfiltered she doesn't wanna be a professional wrestler anymore. Likely cause WWE kicked the love for it out of her. 

You say she should act professional, and name all this negative press. Negative press e tirely created by other factors. An arrest which wasn't because 2 fans heckled her, then 1 guy tried to be a big gossip journalist. A bar fight which was a woman harrassing her and Alicia. A relationship, which essentially has zero actual issues beyond people not liking ADR (and if you see why, it's mainly cause they don't like him as a wrestler). Bratty behaviour which is drawn from...TD? Peoples perception based on nothing? Not one actual report mentioned it so it's literally other peoples perceptions

But that doesn't matter? Because people have this perception based on the bullshit, WWE have a right to punish Paige despite the fact she did nothing wrong, other people just think she did. That's very fair right?

You want her to act like a professional, but again tell me when she hasn't, and use ACTUAL reason not ones which I just said, which have clear explenations. 

You also think she can work up the card. Everyone and there dog knows Sasha is winning the title right? Nia will get a push for her cousin alone. Charlotte gets a lot of leway. Dana is high on Vince's list. Bayley will of course come very soon to get a big push. With all of this, what room is there for Paige in any situation? Where can she "Prove herself" to WWE when all she will be asked to do is put others over, and there is no room for a push for months and months and months. Where does Paige possibly fit in. And don't fucking say "You never know she may get pushed" because then I'll dare you to give me one point where moder day WWE gave a renewed push for a female star they had used in the past. One example of WWE seriously breaking the planned pushes to accomidate another girl with a serious push (not slotting Becky in at Mania to lose).

So yeah, please provide me with an answer. Or just a snide remark. Tell me where I stand in all this, and how much you have been paying attention to WWE.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I just love when I get called biased (which I am of course) when the people calling me it are just as biased to others as well but fail to see it. I admit my bias to Paige, there lies the difference. Me pointing out that Sasha has been absolutely brutal toward the company on social media isn't me attacking her, in fact I agree with her, but the fact remains she's doing the same stuff Paige is getting attacked for.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> I highly doubt they have split I think WWE have told her shes being to personal on her accounts so to delete all Alberto stuff


This may be stating the obvious. But her relationship with Del Rio should be none of their fucking business, in reality. IT is none of their buisness what she puts on her IG. IT is not like Paige and Del Rio have bright futures in WWE, why should they care? I think it is just really stupid WWE think they can control their employees personal lifes. I mean what are they her fucking parents?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> Totally incapable of an unbiased opinion you go straight on the attack about the other stars instead of looking at the situation at hand, no one is claiming she is this evil entity you are painting her as but the incidents mentioned are there in black and white whether true or not they where reported on a number of social media outlets, there are actually are reports of her attitude backstage and I believe this was also touched upon in the Draft show by the panel, we've had no reports of Becky and Sasha having any kind of problems backstage and my unbiased opinion on this matter as it looks something has affected her standing within the company and the incidents make logical sense when you look at the timing of her fall down the ranks, I could be dead wrong but fact is she is lower in the pecking order then her stature and talent deserves we know she can hang with the Horsewomen hell I fully believe if she didn't get promoted when she did she would be a horsewomen instead of Becky, so we have to ask why? You look over the past 6 months and Paige has come across in a really bad light publicly on social media and as a public figure for a company like WWE it could look bad on them and they may have acted accordingly. So if there is any truth to this she needs to buckle down and work her arse off to regain her stature before it's too late.
> 
> You can continue to bury your head in the sand and believe there is a witch hunt against her all you want, me I want my old Paige back that was kicking arse and staring a revolution with Emma in NxT proving women have a place in the WWE other than eye candy and valets.


First of all, as far as I know everyone who says is unbiased is probably a biased for someone and everyone is pretty sure for whom are you rooting for.

I agree with you in the sense that Paige has had her fair share of bad PR in recent months, but you have to take in consideration that in all cases she aparently hasn't had any responsability. That been said, bad PR is bad PR for WWE and maybe she has been punished for that, which would be hypocritical in WWE's part since there are so many people doing worst than her (hello Roman) and been awarded with main events and championship matches. I don't know about you, but I haven't heard anything about her being troublesome backstage and if you talk about Twitter accounts Sasha is way worse hiding her feelings (she supporting Cesaro's rant for example)

Is there a witch hunt against her? I don't think so, it's just Triple H obsession with getting the HW over that pushed all the other girls aside, which has kinda worked in a weird way, since the most overpushed of the 3 on the main roster is not over (Charlotte), Sasha is over by default, not because of anything she did in the main roster and Becky has gotten over despite the lack of push.

Now, it's not the end of the world that she has been drafted to RAW, but she probably will be 5th of 6th on the totem pole (if Bayley is drafted to RAW), so how would you want her to "proove herself" if she isn't gonna be on tv that much and when she is, she usually is more over than the girls they are pushing and they take her out of tv again because of it?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

While Paige has had he fair share of BAD PR this month. I Don't beleive she is responsible for any of it. And OI agree she ios not troublesome backstage. How can Sasha be worser YEt she is prob gonna be awarded with a Title. Yet they punish Paige severly. By splitting her from her BF. Then even though she is still so over. Make her 5th in the Peeking order on Raw. Obviousley they are doing damage control. Their is an anti biast towards Women in WWE, and is as strong as ever. Until HHH pert project of pushing the 4H thing ends. This well be the case for the next 12-18 months. Don't expect change. So don't give me thois proove her self crap. How can she proove herself, when she well barley be on tv. Creatively they won't give her a shot anyway, and she well lose most of the time, most likely been fed to Nia. So you know its over. IT is sad to say Carmella is an up and comer, and Paige is almost a vet. And she is only 23, scary really.

ETA: I see people are aleady jumping they have broken up already bandwagon haha. I think that is just pure speculation at this stage. Paige posted that Quote, about not beeiving everything you read and see. So that maybe her addressing it. And I agree WWE prob asked her to delete them lol. But of course people cant wait to bring that relationship down haha.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i don't want to enter in your fight between fans and haters of Paige,i'm a fan too but i don't care about her relation with men...just want to see her more in a ring..

this picture makes me laugh but this a good and intersting picture,i want new outfit for Paige,maybe it can help her to have more charisma (not sure she needs it but) and fans.
This kind of clothes is great on her...it could be interesting to see her with similar clothes,maybe with black or blue color..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

That would be nice. IF Paige was actually wrestling. So that is impossible. It is clear the new developments has put a strain on their relationship. But if they find a way to work around the schedule I am sure they are fine. I mean its obvious to me WWE asked her to delete some of her Del Rio instagram pics. But anyway, dead horse.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige and Alberto are still together 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIKMLJJgI_m/


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

poor haters,they will be disappointed..:heyman6

to the moderation:can you rename the title of this thread now? it's time for a change..maybe "this is my dead-end street"??:wink2:

i don't care ,sher will bounce back


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> roud
> 
> You're so right sometimes the doom and gloom of this thread is depressing. The way i see it Paige is being punished for something and I think it's a likely combination of her social media activities and her being in the spotlight for the wrong reasons over the last few months you have the "bar fight" "the arrest" and even her relationship with Del Rio has attracted negative press but a lot of that is down to her "supposed fan base" thinking she's owes them something or she's broke their thirsty hearts and then there is numerous reports of "bratty" attitude backstage so before anyone starts with the defense in these cases I don't care and WWE probably don't care if these where proven true or untrue she still trended in a negative light and that reflects badly on them if one their top stars is seen this way. She needs to start acting like a professional again work her way back up the card and prove to WWE what an asset she is before the division moves past her. I agree she needed a Smackdown switch for relevancy but maybe thats the point she needs to prove herself again and being at the top of the division on Smackdown was not the place. I like Paige the wrestler always will and I don't want her to leave like some of you on here because whether we like it or not WWE is the place to be if she wants to be a pro wrestler if she doesn't then she needs to ask for her release and move on but that would be a mistake as I don't think has enough star power to make it in Hollywood just yet.


I'm so glad someone else sees my point of view. I'm really not trying to "hate" on her at all but it's hard to ignore the numerous reports on her attitude and bratty behaviour ( and no i'm not talking about TD before anyone plays the it's not real card, i know that )
I haven't heard of any other women having attitudes or being bratty backstage only paige... and with the bar fight, arrest etc yes it might not be her fault ( none of us know for sure ) but why doesn't she try and not get herself into those situations to begin with ? And why don't we hear about anyone else having these kind of problems when they go out. You have to ask yourself why doesn't it happen to anyone else... 

I think someone (probably isles) said paige hinted she doesn't want to be a wrestler anymore on the unfiltered thing with renee... and then wonders why she doesn't get picked in the draft live or picked out for storylines. That along with the retweeting the paige deserves better hashtag makes her look ungrateful. Although the usual lot wont admit it, paige is a very young childish 23yr old. I get that she's young but she is an adult and really needs to start acting like one. In other words she needs to grow up and just get on with it ! play the game.

I wonder why in paige's own words the photo's of del rio were "deleted for some reason" on her instagram but none of her other ones were ? Pretty strange... Would management have her passwords etc ? Seems pretty weird to me. If they do then reposting them isn't gonna be a good idea. Case in point about the childish thing (if true)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I never said Paige said she didn't want to be a wrestler anymore on unfiltered. She said once she leaves down the line she would want to do something away from the wrestling business that she's been in since a fetus. Hardly makes her bratty or should effect a push. And again we are once again critiquing Paige based on social media and using that as explanations for her bad push. But why isn't the same being said about sashas immature post all over tumblr or twitter a month ago? And before you accuse me of hating on "others" I'm not. I agreed with all Sasha said minus the crap she said about fans. I'm just pointing out the hypocrisy in post from people on this site, especially ones who constantly call me the hypocrite.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> I never said Paige said she didn't want to be a wrestler anymore on unfiltered. She said once she leaves down the line she would want to do something away from the wrestling business that she's been in since a fetus. Hardly makes her bratty or should effect a push. And again we are once again critiquing Paige based on social media and using that as explanations for her bad push. But why isn't the same being said about sashas immature post all over tumblr or twitter a month ago? And before you accuse me of hating on "others" I'm not. I agreed with all Sasha said minus the crap she said about fans. I'm just pointing out the hypocrisy in post from people on this site, especially ones who constantly call me the hypocrite.


Is your reading comprehension not working or something? Myself and Punky never said she was bratty we've just seen reports claiming she's bratty and theorized it could be whats holding her back because something clearly is and I refuse to believe it's her relationship with another wrestler that is clearly not the issue here and why would it be? Like Punky said it's hard to ignore the reports about her and yet you keep bringing Sasha up when there is literally no reports of Sasha's attitude being reported and btw people did mention Sasha's posting last month because I fully remember many a Sasha mark not approving of the posts and saying she needed to watch what she was posting. There is no conspiracy here Paige has very likely done something that has hindered her stature within the company and tbh we'll likely never find out the truth of the matter unless an actual true report comes out of either camp it's on her shoulders now to either live with the status quo or kiss some arse and work her arse off to climb back up by taking any story and job out she can get her hands on, will this be harder on Raw? Yes I believe it will but like I previously said on Smackdown she'd automatically be top dog and that would be counter productive to any punishment she currently going through if she is indeed being punished.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Sorry I beleiv eimo their is an anti biast againgst Paige. PAige's behaviour has been fine from what I have heard. Neitehr Sasha or Paige are troublesome backstage. But the fact that Sasha has spoken out even more badly about WWE then Paige has. Liking Cesaros post e.t.c. And sure Paige has had Bad PR lately, but I do not beleive she is responsible for any of it. WWE's behaviour is more shocking imo. Punishing her for dating someone they don't approve of. Making her delete some of her ig pics. What are they her parents? lol. SO I am sorry. Just because their is no talk of anything with Paige and Sasha. Does not mean Paige has done anything wrong. Sasha has spoke out badly about WWE, and well prob get a title shot. All Paige has done has fallen in love, and she os getting punished for it. I hear no talks of any bratty behaviour. i just think at this point of time their is a focus on the whle 4H project, they have going on. Like ^ said, we don't know the full story what is happening. So let's not jump to any conclusions, that it is all Paiges fault. When it is not.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> Is your reading comprehension not working or something? Myself and Punky never said she was bratty we've just seen reports claiming she's bratty and theorized it could be whats holding her back because something clearly is and I refuse to believe it's her relationship with another wrestler that is clearly not the issue here and why would it be? Like Punky said it's hard to ignore the reports about her and yet you keep bringing Sasha up when there is literally no reports of Sasha's attitude being reported and btw people did mention Sasha's posting last month because I fully remember many a Sasha mark not approving of the posts and saying she needed to watch what she was posting. There is no conspiracy here Paige has very likely done something that has hindered her stature within the company and tbh we'll likely never find out the truth of the matter unless an actual true report comes out of either camp it's on her shoulders now to either live with the status quo or kiss some arse and work her arse off to climb back up by taking any story and job out she can get her hands on, will this be harder on Raw? Yes I believe it will but like I previously said on Smackdown she'd automatically be top dog and that would be counter productive to any punishment she currently going through if she is indeed being punished.


OK lets see those reports. And proper websites btw; I don't turn to the Daily Star for my transfer news, and likewise I don't turn to Dailywrestlingnews for my dirtsheets. PWTorch, F4Wrestling, or PWInsider. Give me them reports.

Or just assume based on your own unfounded guesswork based on nothing that she's done something wrong. Not that WWE is a bad booker, no she did something wrong, and now she has to do everything under the sun for our superior thinking WWE to give her a glimmer of hope.

Hey I guess Cesaro does seriously bad shit backstage too. And Tyler Breeze. And Apollo Crews, but he must be a real diva despite everyone saying he's the nicest man ever. And that Natalya, she was a real bad egg her, that's why she's putting all those girls over. And Summer too she must be awful. I mean, if you only get depushed because of doing something wrong, these must all have done something wrong, right?

But I'll give you a chance. Give me them reports. Go ahead, if your going to throw this argument around, then lets see the evidence.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

LMAO at Paige instigating people to asking the hard questions tomorrow. Apparently she has A LOT of things she wants to say


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756685006790098944


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Now,i have doubts too about a conspiracy from WWE against Paige (and del rio relationship)..there is no logical actions from them..if they want to forget her,why they continue to have a contract with Mattel to create a new Paige doll (serie 66)?? just for money?

talking about something else,what? i've never seen this one!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> OK lets see those reports. And proper websites btw; I don't turn to the Daily Star for my transfer news, and likewise I don't turn to Dailywrestlingnews for my dirtsheets. PWTorch, F4Wrestling, or PWInsider. Give me them reports.
> 
> Or just assume based on your own unfounded guesswork based on nothing that she's done something wrong. Not that WWE is a bad booker, no she did something wrong, and now she has to do everything under the sun for our superior thinking WWE to give her a glimmer of hope.
> 
> ...


Another one who can't read I give up i really do no one in this thread is capable of having a speculative discussion on these issues of course the reports we've seen are from dirt sheets it's not like we have a direct source in the company and I've never directly said they are true either I'm speculating just like you are speculating the all powerful WWE are out to sabotage her and her relationship. I even said in another post "We'll likely never know the actual truth" behind her fall down the pecking order because it's certainly not talent and I'm sure it's not who's trunks are rolled up at the end of her bed every night. It could very well be booking ineptitude and we may see her used more in the brand split but the bad press is out there and it was worth discussing if that bad press is holding her back too.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

ok guys we know there are two camps here:

-those who believe there is a conspiracy in the wwe to broke her and who think each minimal action she does takes enormous proportions

-those who believe it's just because she has bad life and bad manners, and she "spits in the soup" (french proverb which means "bite the hand that feeds you") about wwe.

move on please..


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> Another one who can't read I give up i really do no one in this thread is capable of having a speculative discussion on these issues of course the reports we've seen are from dirt sheets it's not like we have a direct source in the company and I've never directly said they are true either I'm speculating just like you are speculating the all powerful WWE are out to sabotage her and her relationship. I even said in another post "We'll likely never know the actual truth" behind her fall down the pecking order because it's certainly not talent and I'm sure it's not who's trunks are rolled up at the end of her bed every night. It could very well be booking ineptitude and we may see her used more in the brand split but the bad press is out there and it was worth discussing if that bad press is holding her back too.


I'm asking you to give me the dirtsheets. Out of those 3 because legit every other one either copies them or makes it up. About everything (not just Paige in case you thought I was making that defence). Give me decent reports and I'll give it credence.

And if you are speculating, fine. Sure didn't read that way. It also doesn't help that you are shooting down any other possibility. She has to kiss asd and job to whoever to get in their good books sounds like you are saying that shit is definitively the case.

My idea on booking ineptitude is based on close to a decade of the exact same booking for other women. Based on this evidence, I believe it is fair to say her going down the pecking order is a result of failures of the booker, not shit done by Paige.

And Meltzer has already said WWE are using the draft to break up relationships they don't agree with. ADR/Paige because there is huge heat on ADR, and annoyance at Paige's puppy love (personally think it is not their business) and Carmella/Cass because Cass is seen as a future star, but Carmella may be an issue (same thing happened with Drew McIntyre when Vince was super high on him)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So Paige wants anyone to ask her the hard questions at her next comic con event that clear sign she wants to talk about Alberto, talk about her booking in WWE. She's clearly giving a fuck you to WWE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

IMO Paige being in love with a guy who happens to have huge heat, should not factor in anything. They are not PAiges parents. And if they have problems with Del Rio, punish him in the right chanels. Do not look for other secondary channells, ala punishing Paige. For something that is not her concern. IT is time WWE got their heads out of their asses. And started treating their talent like Adults. Del Rio has heat fine, Deal with it. What he does outside WWE, is not their concern. Periord. As for comic con, well I Think she just wants to vent. I doubt she wants to spill on her personal life.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> Another one who can't read I give up *i really do no one in this thread is capable of having a speculative discussion on these issues of course the reports we've seen are from dirt sheets* it's not like we have a direct source in the company and I've never directly said they are true either I'm speculating just like you are speculating the all powerful WWE are out to sabotage her and her relationship. I even said in another post "We'll likely never know the actual truth" behind her fall down the pecking order because it's certainly not talent and I'm sure it's not who's trunks are rolled up at the end of her bed every night. It could very well be booking ineptitude and we may see her used more in the brand split but the bad press is out there and it was worth discussing if that bad press is holding her back too.


Join the club dude. I have been on the side that you, Deanambroselover, and PUNKY have been on. You can be a fan of Paige without being a koolaid drinker. It is good to finally see more objective views on the subject.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Its not bieing objective. People keep saying no one knows the full story. Yet you keep saying oh her bratty beahviour. No one knows that. It could be she is down the peeking order. Because of stupid booking, the 4H project. Del Rio has heat, so shes been punished. Its not drikning the kool aid, its just stating some pretty obvious facts. You would have to be blind, not to see an anti biast towards Paige going on here, I mean hello. I mean as it is Becky ain't faring that better. But I Guesss it helps when WWE don't hate your bf.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Its not bieing objective. People keep saying no one knows the full story. Yet you keep saying oh her bratty beahviour. No one knows that. It could be she is down the peeking order. Because of stupid booking, the 4H project. Del Rio has heat, so shes been punished. Its not drikning the kool aid, its just stating some pretty obvious facts. You would have to be blind, not to see an anti biast towards Paige going on here, I mean hello. I mean as it is Becky ain't faring that better. But I Guesss it helps when WWE don't hate your bf.


Wwe push sasha and charlotte so much but their feud is lame. Paige will lead raw and becky has the skill to make her divisiin better


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Those saying others are "drinking the kool-aid" I again implore you to give me tangible reliable evidence to suggest your theories have substance. I have my own view based on past evidence mixed with a few reports on the matter. I have also not seen anything strong enough yet, imho, to fight against it, although when I see it I'll happily take it on board. 

I've laid my cards on the table, I've explained what I think and why. If you wanna properly argue with me show me what you are holding.

I mean, if it's objective thinking, then surely you have reason to think that way.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

OMG that photos says it all


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Lol sorry not to bring this up again. But WWE do realize. That Paige is gonna keep dating Del Rio just to spite them right? She is like a Teeange girl who well continue dating her bf to piss off Daddy. Sad thing is WWE are not her parents. I mean if Del Rio has heat backstage, well that is just pure bad luck for Paige. But surely if their is logic is disrupt Del Rio's personal life. That well sort the heat out backstage, where geniues! :lol. Yes getting between him and his gf. Really is going to simmer the tension. More likely inflame it.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

good job Paige,with this picture you silence the gossips!:bayley2




islesfan13 said:


> For those that collect Paige merchandise or just Mattel figures in general. Her new zombie figure on ringside collectibles is now on backorder, but should be available any day. More importantly she will have an updated new figure available for preorder now in the series 66 collection. Figure releases september. I never knew how collectible action figures are, especially paiges until I attended her ringside fest signing this past October in the city. People apparently hoard that stuff.


the 66 serie collection is this one?


----------



## Paul19851970 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*






A Paige Comic Con interview with Sheamus talking about being in the Scooby Doo movie and being drafted to Raw.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

and more


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So I just saw Paige's leaked tit pic in which she takes a selfie exposing her nipple.

You go girl. (Y)


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

it's a fake...but it was already said,you are very late.:aj3


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige doesnt care what WWE thinks and is posting these pics of her and Alberto and good on them they should be allowed to date


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Just saw that paige liked a tweet saying hope to see you at battleground... but lita is also missing from the pre show panel so 50 50 really. Either of the 2 would be great !


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Well Paige won't be Sashas partner. Looks like that is going to be Bayley. So whether or not she well be on the pre show I don't know. If she is not well she won't be at BG in any capacity. Maybe she could run the pop corn machine back stage :lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige wasn't even on the building, someone tweeted that she saw her in a mall in San Antonio and when the RAW roster was showed during the main event she wasn't there either


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah she liked a fans Tweet, so some thought. She may have just liked the idea. Was she shopping for a gift for her beau Del Rio . And she was not their for the draft too. From what I hear she ahs not wrestled in weeks. Apparently that is susposed to be her job. But I guess she is a part time wrestler these days. She may as well leave. Then WWE can give her the big bucks, for special ppv events. And she can be the Female Rock, Part Timer .


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

it can not be any clearer that she fucked up backstage. she has heat...it's as plain as day


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Well it is clear she is being punished for whatever is occuring backstage. But we don't know the full story. So I don't think it is wise to say it is Paiges Responsiblity. Who knows how many parties are involved, the factors involved. Could be they don't approve of Del Rio, shit booking. She did have heat with Charlotte. So maybe theirs something. I just think we should wait for more information. Till we jump to any speculative conclusions that Paige did something wrong. She did Tweet about Charlotte taking over, plus her bad PR, possible being arrested. I think it is just a cooling off periord for Paige it seems to me. My point is at this point, it is all speculation.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Be interesting to see if leads to something http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/7...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Del Rio's leaving? Wow. Well prob not a surprise. I only think he came back for the money. Be interesting with Paige now. Seeing Del Rio has left. Well she? Watch this space. Lets be honest Paiges wrestling career is going no where in WWE. Shes pissed off someone backstage. She prob won't get a push till 2018, way things are going. Let's not color coat it, her career is dead in WWE as a serious compeitior, has been for a while. So you know, she still has wrestling in her. I Think ROH could work for her. DEl Rio did some pretty damn good heel work in ROH . Maybe he well go back their.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Don't tell me another Punk-AJ situation happens again. Bit strange Del Rio just came back not long ago. he should already know he won't get push to world title at first place. Just for money or something since I can't see him happy working at WWE at any point but still back anyway.


Another excuse to buries Paige then.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Del Rio's leaving? Wow. Well prob not a surprise. I only think he came back for the money. Be interesting with Paige now. Seeing Del Rio has left. Well she? Watch this space. Lets be honest Paiges wrestling career is going no where in WWE. Shes pissed off someone backstage. She prob won't get a push till 2018, way things are going. Let's not color coat it, her career is dead in WWE as a serious compeitior, has been for a while. So you know, she still has wrestling in her. I Think ROH could work for her. DEl Rio did some pretty damn good heel work in ROH . Maybe he well go back their.


Wouldn't say ROH cause they have their own problems, and the womens stuff is nothing but a sideshow at the moment, but Lucha Underground maybe. Or go with her original plan and move away from wrestling


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Wouldn't say ROH cause they have their own problems, and the womens stuff is nothing but a sideshow at the moment, but Lucha Underground maybe. Or go with her original plan and move away from wrestling


I guess Punk AJ are still together. I doubt they can bury Paige, I mean its not like she has any levarage or cred as it is. But i agree I Think she should just leave and go to Lucha. OR move away from wrestling, and go into the enterainment industry, re Film most likely.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Alberto wearing a A Day To Remember t-shirt looks/is so meta!!! Congrats to the person who made this beaut!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

sorry but i laughed..


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

So I haven't yet weighed in on this whole situation with the draft and what not, and I'm going to completely ignore the Del Rio factor in this completely. The fact is that even if Paige hasn't done anything wrong to justify such shitty treatment for the past year, she's got almost no chance of going anywhere on RAW for at least the next year. At the end of the day they've just drafted Nia Jax to the same show, Sasha Banks will win the title therefore as a face Paige won't have a role in that way until a heel has it again, and when Bayley is done with NXT she'll also likely come to RAW.

They need someone to put over these new girls, and unfortunately I think it's going to be Paige. I wouldn't be shocked to see her lose to Nia Jax this week on RAW, because she's the only one now expendable with a little bit of credibility still to do the job and it mean something. Now, as a fan, this obviously isn't how I want things to turn out but she hasn't been on television in like...three/four weeks. She wasn't seen on the draft show, she wasn't seen at the PPV either. She's pretty much disappeared. I'm struggling to find any positives in regards to her situation right now.

I personally find her treatement over the past year to be absolutely atrocious. They put a great deal of effort into putting the title on her initially, getting her the feud with AJ, getting her over and since that point all she's done is job without any real storyline. I think she's had about 15-16 unsuccessful title shots in a row at this point which is absurd. She's a highly talented performer who the fans genuinely like and they've for some reason decided that they have no interest in pushing her or even featuring her at all. It's very strange, and a little sad to think about two years ago at this point when the situation was so different. A bit of a waste of a talented performer.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

How can you say she's done nothing wrong? She's displayed several incidences of erratic or ill-advised behaviour which no doubt hardcore Paige fans will explain away whether it be swearing or drinking on film and she's been a bit of nutcase over ADR.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> How can you say she's done nothing wrong? She's displayed several incidences of erratic or ill-advised behaviour which no doubt hardcore Paige fans will explain away whether it be swearing or drinking on film and she's been a bit of nutcase over ADR.


If that was aimed at my comment. I wasn't saying she has or hasn't done anything wrong, I was disregarding that fact because nobody here knows anything for fact. I was merely commenting purely upon the booking which we have all witnessed.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> How can you say she's done nothing wrong? She's displayed several incidences of erratic or ill-advised behaviour which no doubt hardcore Paige fans will explain away whether it be swearing or drinking on film and she's been a bit of nutcase over ADR.


Thats a fair comment, but she's 23. I know huge microscope over her life and everything now but surely some considerstion has to be made for the fact that for someone her age thats pretty normal. As for a nut case over ADR I'd argue personally that it's none of their business, even if they dislike ADR.

Even weighing all that up there's got to be something more to treating a young, over girl like her the way they are. Drinking, swearing, and general immature behaviour shouldn't outweigh how popular and potentially valuable she is in their eyes, particularly weigh up against other girls they are/will be pushing (Charlotte, Nia, Dana)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Alberto wasn't backstage for the Battleground Smackdown team thing. I think hes gonna leave and take Paige with him


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Thats a fair comment, but she's 23. I know huge microscope over her life and everything now but surely some considerstion has to be made for the fact that for someone her age thats pretty normal. As for a nut case over ADR I'd argue personally that it's none of their business, even if they dislike ADR.
> 
> Even weighing all that up there's got to be something more to treating a young, over girl like her the way they are. Drinking, swearing, and general immature behaviour shouldn't outweigh how popular and potentially valuable she is in their eyes, particularly weigh up against other girls they are/will be pushing (Charlotte, Nia, Dana)


So, she can do whatever she wants just because she is young an popular?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> So, she can do whatever she wants just because she is young an popular?


Not do whatever she wants, but to do pretty normal 23 year old things, why the hell not?

What makes more sense; pushing someone who is young and makes you money, or pushing someone who doesn't make you that much money, and/or hasn't got a lot of time to make you money, because the young person drinks and swears sometimes.

If it was say taking lots of drugs, or DUI, or criminal behavior, or general highly disruptive behavior (fighting backstage for example), sure fine. But that stuff mentioned is really rather tame in all honesty. She's 23, of course she acts like that.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I noticed on the Summerslam promo that aired during Battleground that Paige wasn't on it. Only Sasha, Charlotte, Becky was on it


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Even weighing all that up there's got to be something more to treating a young, over girl like her the way they are.


She's erratic and difficult to work with these days according to every account I've heard. She immediately got a tattoo of ADR after starting a relationship and immediately became unbearable to pretty much everyone around her. 

ADR also has huge heat with management.

I don't understand why that isn't easily understandable?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Where is this news coming from with Paige being erratic to work with?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> She's erratic and difficult to work with these days according to every account I've heard. She immediately got a tattoo of ADR after starting a relationship and immediately became unbearable to pretty much everyone around her.
> 
> ADR also has huge heat with management.
> 
> I don't understand why that isn't easily understandable?


it's just your opinion about her and things related on internet,where are the real facts then?you can swear it's all true?..i'm bored by guys who think they have innate knowledge and know more than the entire world..who are you to judge someone you only know through the medias or internet? ..no doubt you're always right about anything,especially your own stupidity.

as a fan i don't know if it's true or not,but without proven facts,I let her benefit of doubt.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> She's erratic and difficult to work with these days according to every account I've heard. She immediately got a tattoo of ADR after starting a relationship and immediately became unbearable to pretty much everyone around her.
> 
> ADR also has huge heat with management.
> 
> I don't understand why that isn't easily understandable?


Could you post links to the articles you've read about her being difficult to work with? Because I haven't heard one.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> She's erratic and difficult to work with these days according to every account I've heard. She immediately got a tattoo of ADR after starting a relationship and immediately became unbearable to pretty much everyone around her.
> 
> ADR also has huge heat with management.
> 
> I don't understand why that isn't easily understandable?


See thats different information, now I'm interested. The ADR I understand fully, and fair enough. I think him having heat with managment shouldn't be a factor but it is so oh well. 

What erratic behaviour are you talking about, as you seemingly mean there is more stuff than the ADR stuff. I'm interested to know.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



NJ88 said:


> Could you post links to the articles you've read about her being difficult to work with? Because I haven't heard one.


This guy has insider knowledge. Legit


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Lol always laugh when I hear inside knowledge. Hold the phone, it's all clear now! Someone with secondary information from the God of dirt sheets has cleared it all up. It's all Paiges responsibility. I'm not taking slight at the report. I just think it's funny how Psige has never had any reports she's erratic, unbearable, difficult to work with ever before. Up till Deo rio. Now we're supposed to believe this is an issue now? My pov, is we don't know the full story. It is all speculation. Their are two or sides to every story. For all we know Paoge diddnt like management controlling her personal life. Like after the Tatoo. So her behaviour was a reaction, not an action. I'm just saying I'm sure theirs more to this.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paiges father just called bs on the monthly report that Paige wants to leave.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> This guy has insider knowledge. Legit


He is Falconarrow dude, he knows everything :grin2::ghost


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I just think it's convenient. Never heard any talk Paige is a problem backstage. Backstage lol, it's like Narnia . Suddenly Del Rio happens, we hear He has heat with Trips. Therefore Wwe don't approve, particularly after the Tattoo. The Arresting stuff. Then now she's erratic and difficult. No conicedence their folks. Kno one knows the true story. Just speculation. I'm thinking Paige had enough of Wwe management trying to control her personal life. And She acted out. I don't kno this either. Kno one does. As it is, her Dad said the report she's thinking of leaving is Bs. But who knows if things well change if Alberto takes his ball and goes home. I remember reading two months ago, Paige and Charlotte had backstage heat over Del Rio. So their could be some validity over this.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*




















matthew lillard submission


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Did anyone spot Paige on the stage at the start of Raw I've watched 3 times and not seen her.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



tommo010 said:


> Did anyone spot Paige on the stage at the start of Raw I've watched 3 times and not seen her.


No I didn't spot her either. Strange, she wasn't at Battleground with everyone else, and wasn't on RAW with anyone else. On a really, tiny weeny minor positive - she's one of the four women featured in the RAW intro still though.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

She's injured


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Paiges father just called bs on the monthly report that Paige wants to leave.


Thats disappointing

Look forward to Paige being the new Alicia


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> I just think it's convenient. Never heard any talk Paige is a problem backstage. Backstage lol, it's like Narnia . Suddenly Del Rio happens, we hear He has heat with Trips. Therefore Wwe don't approve, particularly after the Tattoo. The Arresting stuff. Then now she's erratic and difficult. No conicedence their folks. Kno one knows the true story. Just speculation. I'm thinking Paige had enough of Wwe management trying to control her personal life. And She acted out. I don't kno this either. Kno one does. As it is, her Dad said the report she's thinking of leaving is Bs. But who knows if things well change if Alberto takes his ball and goes home. I remember reading two months ago, Paige and Charlotte had backstage heat over Del Rio. So their could be some validity over this.


If Paige did decide to follow Del Rio out the door (seems like Del Rio will probably be gone soon by the sounds of it) then she wouldn't be short of offers. If she sticks around, then things might turn round for her.

She's still only young so she's got the time on her side, if she wanted to explore other options and return at a later time then it might not be such a bad thing, it might be to her benefit. I feel the door would be left open for her to return, certainly, as she's got the ability and the potential to grow.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> She's injured


??


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

She's injured? Why diddnt anyone just say that? Lol, that explains why she hasent wrestled not weeks. I think if she does leave in the future, although her dad says bs lol. Who knows what well happen . Then she may venture to other projects, away from wrestling. And because she's young, wwe could treat her as a special attraction at ppvs. If she stays, she would prob have to prepare for at least a couple of years of being under utilised, and ages before she gets a serious push.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



NJ88 said:


> Could you post links to the articles you've read about her being difficult to work with? Because I haven't heard one.


Who mentioned articles?

She has alienated the locker room over the past year.

If you don't believe me cool. But there's been a sea change even on social media. You don't see her hanging around with Divas anymore or taking selfies at an nth of the rate of prior periods.

i don't believe she's injured. The consensus is that Paige is probably done with WWE soon. She hasn't wrestled in nearly a month and wasn't part of the Raw rebrand yesterday.

Feel free not to believe me but I advise that you do. There's no grand conspiracy against her by WWE. She just found ADR and is baby crazy.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Maybe shes leaving in October with Del Rio. She hasn't wrestled or appeared in weeks and he's been MIA for a couple now, plus both of them have been absent from all of the roster segments we've seen. It's really strange.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Your wrong on this. Unfortunately I can't disclose what I know but trust me her not wrestling this month has nothing to do with adr or her wanting to leave. Trust me on this guy's.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> Who mentioned articles?
> 
> She has alienated the locker room over the past year.
> 
> ...


Alright, I was referring to these many 'accounts' you mentioned? Who's accounts are they?

Considering those who she was most friendly with are either injured or left the company, it's not surprising. You have Rosa Mendez who got pregnant and went off, The Bellas where one has retired and another is off injured, Emma who is also injured. The only two who aren't are Summer Rae and Alicia Fox...and god knows where they are. 

I don't believe you, or anyone else in this thread who tries to display their opinions as facts. All I know is that she's been off television for a good three weeks, and I haven't heard any mention of her being injured. At least while she isn't on television, she isn't losing random matches.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Not adr or injury. So she's not wrestling cos she's already checked out? Can't disclose? lol ok. As for alienating the locker room, less u got facts or proof to bk that up ur still speculating. I don't hv to believe anything. Or I kno is even before adr Wwe have bn under utilising her. So don't give me this bs it's all Paiges doing and responsibility. In an environment like Wwe I'm sure theirs many parties involved. Paige feel for a guy wwe don't approve. So they trie to micro manage her. Just tired of all these speculative reports around here. All I kno is she hasent wrestled in weeks. So in sorry I see her leaving wwe pretty soon, she has no reason to stay anymore.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> Who mentioned articles?
> 
> She has alienated the locker room over the past year.
> 
> ...


Mate her seamstress told someone this week she was at home recovering from an injury.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Not adr or injury. So she's not wrestling cos she's already checked out? Can't disclose? lol ok. As for alienating the locker room, less u got facts or proof to bk that up ur still speculating. I don't hv to believe anything. Or I kno is even before adr Wwe have bn under utilising her. So don't give me this bs it's all Paiges doing and responsibility. In an environment like Wwe I'm sure theirs many parties involved. Paige feel for a guy wwe don't approve. So they trie to micro manage her. Just tired of all these speculative reports around here. All I kno is she hasent wrestled in weeks. So in sorry I see her leaving wwe pretty soon, she has no reason to stay anymore.


Nope, it has nothing to do with her leaving, adr or as previously be lived the WWE screwing her over to keep her off tv. It's something else. She will be back before you know it though. That's all I can say right now


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

somewhere,i I will breathing better if the reason of her absence is injury...all the hazardous speculations in the bin.

and that means she'll be back soon.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I mean I won't suger coat it and say "well her poor use is due to injury, she'll get a push once back" I really don't think she will. A large part of me thinks it's better to leave for her. But right now, injured


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Was Paige on Raw? now Sasha has won the womens title its gonna be about her so no tv time for Paige


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

"PAIGE REPORTEDLY OUT FOR 6-8 WEEKS DUE AN INJURY".


Paige severed her vagina muscle during one of her sex marathons with Papi del Rio. She can no longer walk down the entrance ramp, let alone wrestle. Meltzer reports she'll be back in 6-8 weeks if her and Del Rio stick to anal.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> I mean I won't suger coat it and say "well her poor use is due to injury, she'll get a push once back" I really don't think she will. A large part of me thinks it's better to leave for her. But right now, injured


i just wanted to say that it's a valid reason to explain his disappearance..i just want to see her back in the ring,nothing else.:wink2:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

What if Paige is preggers


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



NJ88 said:


> I don't believe you, or anyone else in this thread who tries to display their opinions as facts.


I am not doing that.



islesfan13 said:


> Your wrong on this. Unfortunately I can't disclose what I know but trust me her not wrestling this month has nothing to do with adr or her wanting to leave. Trust me on this guy's.


That isn't what the feeling was yesterday. A lot of people in WWE feel she has wrestled her last match. I am not trolling or joking around. I get being a hardcore fan of someone and you want to explain away a situation or mystery.



deanambroselover said:


> What if Paige is preggers


She does want kids quite a lot and soon.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> I am not doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wrong on this, I actually have inside knowledge on where she has been and it's not her quitting the company. And I heard from people legit close to her not some rumors from people "backstage"


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Your wrong on this, I actually have inside knowledge on where she has been and it's not her quitting the company. And I heard from people legit close to her not some rumors from people "backstage"


You are not giving any specfics so I can't really buy it. Also your Paige avatar just makes you come across as a defensive super fan. I know lot of people close to both Paige and ADR. Playing that card doesn't really wash.

I hope she doesn't leave WWE and/or starts a family at 23 when Wrestling is all she knows. I am just relaying what I've been told and trust.

Save the I know but can't say games.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> You are not giving any specfics so I can't really buy it. Also your Paige avatar just makes you come across as a defensive super fan. I know lot of people close to both Paige and ADR. Playing that card doesn't really wash.
> 
> I hope she doesn't leave WWE and/or starts a family at 23 when Wrestling is all she knows. I am just relaying what I've been told and trust.
> 
> Save the I know but can't say games.


All I can say is her father is one of the people where I got my info from. The other info is already out there if you look but I won't relay that info. The info isn't originally from me but a very trustworthy source. It's out there already. Maybe you just glanced over it....


----------



## throwaway123 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> I am not doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"A lot of people in WWE feel she has wrestled her last match"

She's still doing a lot of work for WWE. Hell, she was at SDCC a few days ago (I was there too) and she talked about how she can't wait to get back into the ring and really wants to wrestle Asuka. She talked about how she wants the title, too.

For someone who has wrestled her last match, she's got awfully big ambitions.

I think wherever you're getting your information from is either misinformed or lying to you.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

No they are pretty reliable especially about Women's Wrestling.

islesfan13 you are still being vague.

throwaway123 I am aware of what she said. I am not here to mislead or troll. I am just relaying what was said to me by people with a near perfect track record.

Lana was in REAL shit last year but it eventually blows over a lot of the time. But sincerely there's a lot of doubt about Paige's future among her peers. I am sorry if you don't like it.


----------



## throwaway123 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> No they are pretty reliable especially about Women's Wrestling.
> 
> islesfan13 you are still being vague.
> 
> ...


"Near perfect" 

Everyone makes mistakes. And besides, let's say she was planning on leaving the company to start a family. That's not something that randomly becomes readily available to people at all. Hell, Brie was talking about being ready to leave WWE and start a family for years before she actually did it. 

Then there's her father who has shot down rumours that she's leaving WWE across social media earlier today

Not to mention one of the posters above who said her seamstress told people that she's at home recovering from an injury

Those 2 sources alone hold more weight than your "friend with a near perfect track record when it comes to women's wrestling". I'm pretty sure I know who that is anyway

Also, there's the stuff about her not being able to have children that kind of throws all of this under the bus...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> No they are pretty reliable especially about Women's Wrestling.
> 
> islesfan13 you are still being vague.
> 
> ...


Me being vague is out of sincerity for Paige , her possible wishes and the person who gave me the info. 1 thing I can say though is Ricky knight called all the new rumors of Paige leaving a bunch of bs journalism just last night. Where she has been and why she hasn't wrestled is something I know but can't say, although it's out there


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> No they are pretty reliable especially about Women's Wrestling.
> 
> islesfan13 you are still being vague.
> 
> ...


I've already replied to you with what I know that makes it feel like an injury. You may have missed it but it's there.

Also what does Lana's heat got to do with anything. If you are saying Paige isn't being pushed because of this, and not it being a result of circumstance of being behind 4, soon to be 5 girls in the pecking order, then you are fucking crazy. Your telling me Paige would be a fucking superstar if she didn't have heat/was with ADR, over all the current darlings, like HHH's mates daughter and the girl who made him cry last night, then what the fuck are you smoking


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Me being vague is out of sincerity for Paige , her possible wishes and the person who gave me the info. 1 thing I can say though is Ricky knight called all the new rumors of Paige leaving a bunch of bs journalism just last night. Where she has been and why she hasn't wrestled is something I know but can't say, although it's out there


Why you can't say it?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

It's ridiculous to say you can't say why. Why Even mention it to begin when then ? No one's gonna believe you if you don't give any info on it Isles.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Has she even worked a PPV this year? Seems like a career took a nosedive after the match with Charlotte at Survivor Series in November.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I don't care if anyone believes me or not, there's a couple on this site who have the same info and know I'm not lying. I made a promise to the person who gave me the info not to say what it is, all I'm doing is denying the other rumor which is blatantly false about her leaving.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Has she even worked a PPV this year? Seems like a career took a nosedive after the match with Charlotte at Survivor Series in November.


Yeh the random doublt turn for Charlotte and Paige mid-feud probably didn't help...she became a face after doing and saying some pretty horrific things storyline wise, and there wasn't a explanation or character change to go with it. Standard lazy booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Why you can't say it?


Because he is like Jon Snow, he knows nothing

Seriously Isles, I like you, but you sound like the opposite of the ones who says Paige has heat, has been erratic, etc. and i will tell you exactly the same: Unless you have proof, I can't believe you. You seem to try to sound important, like you have insider knowledge when, in fact, you probably have the same info than most of us have, so get over yourself.
Maybe you are right, but without any evidence, I will think it's just a coincidence if you are.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Why some people make it sound like she's pregnant? Anyway it's hard to buy she leaving WWE soon or already have her last match. She is not some random jobber who they can ignore easily. Right now just hope it's just injured and nothing else. Probably better than throwing in some random match and jobbing to newbie too.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Because he is like Jon Snow, he knows nothing
> 
> Seriously Isles, I like you, but you sound like the opposite of the ones who says Paige has heat, has been erratic, etc. and i will tell you exactly the same: Unless you have proof, I can't believe you. You seem to try to sound important, like you have insider knowledge when, in fact, you probably have the same info than most of us have, so get over yourself.
> Maybe you are right, but without any evidence, I will think it's just a coincidence if you are.


Nope I'm not one to claim I have "friends" or inside info, I don't. I was just given info from a paige fan and my friend from someone who met someone close to paige the other day. The person asked where paige has been and he got his answer. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I got the same information as Isles. He knows. JCole is wrong at this time; I know you've been right before, but you're wrong this time.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Nope I'm not one to claim I have "friends" or inside info, I don't. I was just given info from a paige fan and my friend from someone who met someone close to paige the other day. The person asked where paige has been and he got his answer. That's all there is to it.


Well... According to your friend, when she is coming back?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Well... According to your friend, when she is coming back?


Never said, just that she was out injured. They never asked any more details, just "Where is she" and was told injured


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Never said, just that she was out injured. They never asked any more details, just "Where is she" and was told injured


I guess isn't a serious injury because they didn't make it public.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

peace my friends peace


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> I guess isn't a serious injury because they didn't make it public.


Serious enough to keep her out for a month. WWE don't announce injuries recently anyway


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

So caffore, you say you and Isles have the same info from the same people ? But you say she's injured, I thought Isles said she wasn't injured but can't say why she's out ? Correct me if I'm wrong it's just I'm on the phone so can't really go back to read posts ( cos this site is crap if your on your phone haha ) btw Isles I wasn't trying to call you a liar, it's just frustrating if people know info but don't say what it is.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

^^^ I meant to say I was using my phone to navigate the site, not I'm on the phone 2 someone lol. Bloody predictive text.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

No punky I get it I hate when people hide info, I just made a promise to my friend not to disclose the info, I never denied injury or anything, just denied the leaving rumors.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



PUNKY said:


> So caffore, you say you and Isles have the same info from the same people ? But you say she's injured, I thought Isles said she wasn't injured but can't say why she's out ? Correct me if I'm wrong it's just I'm on the phone so can't really go back to read posts ( cos this site is crap if your on your phone haha ) btw Isles I wasn't trying to call you a liar, it's just frustrating if people know info but don't say what it is.


Me and Isles have the same info from the same source. She's injured, that's what they were told.

And it's not insider shit or anything they asked someone at a show.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Wouldnt surprise me if Alberto got her up the duff I bet they have been at it like rabbits


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok fair enough ( thanks for clearing that up both of you  ) i must have got a few people's posts mixed up and got my wires crossed. As long as she is healthy which she seems to be judging by going to comicon etc that's all that matters. Just hope we see her on screen soon !


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

@The Regent Alien.







> Paige appeared at the San Diego Comic-Con this past weekend. When asked which WWE NXT women's wrestler she'd like to face, she said Asuka. “She’s a badass. She could probably break every bone in my body if she just kicks me, but I’ll give it a go.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I just hear conflicting reports lol. WWE are not punishing her because of ADR, they are. She is alineating hte locker room, she is not. She is injured, she is not. Fair enough she well be back on screen soon enough. But kinda over these conflicting, and speculative report Most posters I have seen have said they have heard notohing that paige is difficult backstasge. But anyway. Who cares. I guess for now Paige is not leaving. But how much screen time well she get on Raw? I Guess we dcan look forward to classics with Alica and Summer . Then of course Paige and Del Rio were the only couple to be split up on seperate brands. Come on, that is no coincidence. I Accept they are not punishing her because of ADR. But come on clearly they don't approve of teh relationship. And this is wherre all the heat is stemming from.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

As much as I have no idea which reports or true and which aren't, the injured speculation does make a lot more sense considering they were featuring her on RAW and generally making her look strong until about three weeks ago when she literally just vanished. 

I almost feel as though they shouldn't mention her at all until there's a spot for her because in her first year she was pretty overexposed because up until the 'revolution' they had no other direction to go in. I personally think that she needs a character overhaul and in order to do that they need to have people forget about her face turns, heel turns, tweener runs etc and return her when they've got a good spot. The current state of the womens division is almost custom made for her to come back as a jealous heel type because despite her being the first NXT womens champion, two times divas champion, the instigator of the womens revolution etc she's been case aside in favor of new stars.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah I would like to see her return as heel. She should return and just piss off everyone. Bring back the Anti Diva. She comes back jealous that she has been cast aside. I remember Rock in 03, they took advantage of the Hollywood Heel Rock. Now this is not similar at all lol. Other then milking something. This is what they should do with Paige.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

return as a heel?

could be intersting.. Paige will start an entire war against girls who come from NXT..
if you know what i mean..

Scoobi screams for Paige!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I think being the Anti-Diva would be kinds of moot. 
Yeah..You know that thing we used to be [But arent called now/Anymore]..Yeah that..Well im anti-that!!

It would make 0 sense. But a vicious jealous heel type would do her wonders.
And stay/stick with it this time huh.. WWE.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

tweet


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Wow at these pics Paige keeps putting on twitter of her and Alberto it seems hes really been there for her during a hard time. Im glad hes been supporting her and getting her motivated again


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Yep, seems she's putting any rumours to bed. Good luck to them both.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige and her makeup artist honeyb are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Their age gap is wider than Bubba Ray and Velvet Sky's. How on Earth did Del Rio do all this? At least Paige finally admitted she's been slacking. Her body doesn't look the same compared to when she made her main roster debut.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> Wow at these pics Paige keeps putting on twitter of her and Alberto it seems hes really been there for her during a hard time. Im glad hes been supporting her and getting her motivated again


If that's the case, then that's very nice. I wish them best. I hope Paige can have more of a prominent role though...at the very least a role.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Probably stress of the road and being away from family made her less motivated and then she found Alberto and he obviously saw she was struggling and helped her out. Its a blessing she has found someone as nice as him to get her back to how she used to be. You can tell from her NXT days and today her body shape isnt the same. I think now shes got someone positive in her life she will get things back to how they were and get back on top with getting that womens title


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I just wanna state I may have speculated wrongly about her standing backstage due to her bad press recently but I did claim she needed to work harder and climb back up the ranks and a certain individual called me out on that, but now we get a Tweet from Paige saying Del Rio has motivated her to work harder. :hmm:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Also, if Del Rio turns out to be the reason she's become more motivated and once again gets to a higher level in the company, some critisising may also need to back track...

I personally do understand the lack of motivation she will have felt recently because in all fairness she's been booked awfully, she was put in a spot before the call ups where there was nobody else to fill it and did a good job, once the call ups happened, and the breakup PCB feud happened she was pretty much forgotten which must have been a bit of blow, especially considering she out performed Charlotte on a weekly basis during their feud. I'm glad she's feeling more motivated though, and hopefully with that it leads to good things in the WWE.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I wouldn't be to sure she is being motivated by him to have a higher level within the company. Especially since Del Rio likely isn't sticking around in WWE much longer


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Well who knows, the only time I've seen her totally unmotivated is during this year, the start of this year in fact. Del Rio, while he's maybe not sticking around in the WWE (who knows if that's true or not) is still passionate about wrestling, that much has been obvious. So if it's in this company or another wrestling company, as long as she's still motivated by wrestling then it's all good.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige ain't shy of publically confessing her love for Del Rio is she. It's kinda sweet, I am sorry lol. SO Del Rio is motivating her? Well let's see how long that lasts, when he leaves Maybe she well leave to be motivated by him at another company .


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Paige ain't shy of publically confessing her love for Del Rio is she. It's kinda sweet, I am sorry lol. SO Del Rio is motivating her? Well let's see how long that lasts, when he leaves Maybe she well leave to be motivated by him at another company .


Exactly what I think too. 

BTW Meltzer saying he has an out in September, and he sounds like he's going to take it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

With total divas premiering in September and del Rio expected to be a big part of it, WWE would be in some trouble having him walk to another company.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I think we should be thanking Alberto as if he hadent of helped her I think Paige would of quit


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

#PraiseDelRio :lol. God knows thats all we talk about in here.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



deanambroselover said:


> I think we should be thanking Alberto as if he hadent of helped her I think Paige would of quit


He may very well be the reason for her leaving soon if he goes


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> With total divas premiering in September and del Rio expected to be a big part of it, WWE would be in some trouble having him walk to another company.


I doubt they care that much about TD tbh. Beyond promotion matches and matches for show storylines. Which WWE are happy to do cause they're divas who cares


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If Paige left WWE with Alberto like AJ did with Punk I would be shocked


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pQD-uI2G4w&feature=youtu.be&a
New video. Interesting that warner bros and Sony are the ones who chose the cast for these movies and not wwe.... her new movie surfs up 2 will be out next year. I also saw another video where she says she wants to do walking dead and Southpark but can't find it anymore. If anyone has it please post.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



TwistingJab said:


> Yep, seems she's putting any rumours to bed. Good luck to them both.


Does it? Her statement made no direct reference to WWE.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pQD-uI2G4w&feature=youtu.be&a
> New video. Interesting that warner bros and Sony are the ones who chose the cast for these movies and not wwe.... her new movie surfs up 2 will be out next year. I also saw another video where she says she wants to do walking dead and Southpark but can't find it anymore. If anyone has it please post.







:wink2:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pQD-uI2G4w&feature=youtu.be&a
> New video. Interesting that warner bros and Sony are the ones who chose the cast for these movies and not wwe.... her new movie surfs up 2 will be out next year. I also saw another video where she says she wants to do walking dead and Southpark but can't find it anymore. If anyone has it please post.


Also Surfs Up has finished recording already


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Also Surfs Up has finished recording already


Yeah I know, she wants to do other stuff too.


paladin errant said:


> :wink2:


Thanks


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Second hottest woman in WWE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Hmm Paige seems very interested into venturing into film e.t.c. Would not be surprised if she leaves around Sept. That seems to be when ADR maybe leaving. To pursue other projects. OR maybe go to another company to wrestle. I Don't see her getting a serious push for while. So unless shes willing to wait around 2 years. I would be surprised.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Haha well at least Paige got a title shot over the past two months, more then Becky got :lol. As it is Sasha is getting a megapush atm. SO that is passe.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Sasha is getting the mega push yeh but I don't expect her reign to last as long as Charlottes did, face reigns usually don't. So Sasha is going to need credibly challengers, the only majorly credible one on RAW right now aside from Charlotte is Paige. Nia Jax will need to be built, they have Summer Rae and Alicia Fox however they've done even less with them than Paige this year, and they have Dana who they could try and build. Once Charlotte has and loses her re-match they'll be down to Paige, Nia Jax, Dana Brook, Summer Rae and Alicia Fox...pending other NXT talent they could bring in of course.

I don't think all hope is lost for Paige, and I know everyone says it but she is very young. She still does a lot of media for the WWE so they should know that she has some value. The brands have split too which takes away some competition, and that works in her favor. She seems to like the acting etc but she's grown up around wrestling, her parents still run a wrestling company etc so you'd think she might still have interest in that. Who knows though I guess.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Oh yeah true, But WWE has been putting her out the outer for a while now. Thing with Paige she was so over exposed, and pushed imo as the Diva of this gen. IF she retired tommorro, I beleive she is HOF worthy in 5 years. I am gonna get shit for that lol. But now? They have moved on, new Divas are coming through. The Four Horsewomen pet project. Unless PAige is willing to wait around 2 years, that is when she wellg et a serious push. Well she is talking about film and tv. Her beau ADR looks to be leaving Sept. So you know shes just 23. So young, she could easily leave, and return in Four years. Shes done remarkably well. Shes only 23 but she feels like a Vet. She should be and deserves more credit for saving the womens division. She opened the door for Sasha and co. But it is what it is.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

just hope she will not quit wwe...she 's the only reason i watch female wrestling (with becky)
i don't see any talent in other female wrestlers.(in and out of the ring)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Oh yeah true, But WWE has been putting her out the outer for a while now. Thing with Paige she was so over exposed, and pushed imo as the Diva of this gen. IF she retired tommorro, I beleive she is HOF worthy in 5 years. I am gonna get shit for that lol. But now? They have moved on, new Divas are coming through. The Four Horsewomen pet project. Unless PAige is willing to wait around 2 years, that is when she wellg et a serious push. Well she is talking about film and tv. Her beau ADR looks to be leaving Sept. So you know shes just 23. So young, she could easily leave, and return in Four years. Shes done remarkably well. Shes only 23 but she feels like a Vet. She should be and deserves more credit for saving the womens division. She opened the door for Sasha and co. But it is what it is.


The treatment of her has been a little puzzling. Obviously she was still at the top of the division in a title feud until about November last year? Then there was some filming/injury and she returned for the Wrestlemania multi diva feud stuff. She took a bit of time off and spent some time at home after Mania and didn't really do much for a couple of months however then got wins over Charlotte, got a title match and was booked strongly in it and the following week and then disappeared again (which according to this thread is down to injury...) so it's not like they've completely ignored her for the entire time, she just hasn't had a sustained push or been at the top of the card.

I agree about the over exposed stuff. It seemed like they thought she would solve all the divisions problems when they debuted her, however they failed to realize that they actually had nobody credible outside of AJ Lee for her to feud with and stuck her with a bland babyface champion role. A division cannot be built around just one person because the feuds and matches are predictable, repetitive and uncreative. Once AJ left there was no other credible face to feud with the Bellas and she was pretty much it until the other DIVAs debuted, so yeh, definite over-exposure. They've also flipped her heel/face depending on what they needed and who else they wanted to push rather than what her character needed which again, hasn't helped.

I think she'll get a shot in the next year - year and a half, but of course now the brands have split they shouldn't really have any issue with providing two womens feuds and more story-lines to flesh out the three hours which could benefit Paige, and who knows, if she re-gains the passion she did, she may impress and a push may come from it. As you said, her age does work for her because still as of now she's the youngest female on the main roster. If she wanted to leave and do other things she could come back and get another shot and start fresh because although she's only been on the main roster for two and a bit years it feels as if she's been there a heck of a lot longer.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Thing is you say she's the next legit challenger, which is true, but she's not going to win, and after that feud, what? Back to this? Thats not a chance or a proper push. Secondary feuds, they are pushing Dana and Nia so again Paige doesn't get a chance for a push their either. Bayley coming too very soon so thats another one ahaead of her. Paige's next opportunity is realistically not going to come for another year and a half, by which point we are talking 2 years without a push, what damage is done then, and what motivation will Paige have knowing she has to wait in line for so long just to maybe have a shot at a push, but very easily not get pushed either.

You say she's young and may impress. Firstly on being young, that means nothing if you fo nothing for a long time. Look at Alicia and Nattie, both young when they won the title, both given very long time without a push, then when they get turned to they aren't seen as legitimate. And on impressing, that has NEVER changed WWE's plans on pushes. I mean, she's already better than most in the ring, and by far and away a bigger seller than all the girls, yet she's not getting a push now. What makes you think doing more of the same will change that?

As for media, she isn't picked to do cons anymore, last one she did was Febuary (tattoo was through her agent not WWE), and the animated stuff isn't chosen by WWE. The last one they chose was scooby doo which was picked a year ago anyway. There's no indication at all that currently she's being picked by WWE to do media, quite the opposite in fact.

And I hope she does leave, cause you got to remember there are LOADS more options for wrestling than WWE. In fact for women WWE is really bad an option.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

How do we know Paige has not wrestled her last match againgst Charlotte for the title? Not saying hse has. I think she well be back. To lose or win againgst summer rae. But i agree I hope she does leave. Sounds odd. But WWE ain't the only option for women wrestling. WWE mayybe the NBA of pro wrestling. I wouldent care if she left by Sept. I could see her signed up by ROH or Lucha. And they would treat her like a Star, any company would kill to have someone of ehr draw power. But thats just my two cents.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> How do we know Paige has not wrestled her last match againgst Charlotte for the title? Not saying hse has. I think she well be back. To lose or win againgst summer rae. But i agree I hope she does leave. Sounds odd. But WWE ain't the only option for women wrestling. WWE mayybe the NBA of pro wrestling. I wouldent care if she left by Sept. I could see her signed up by ROH or Lucha. And they would treat her like a Star, any company would kill to have someone of ehr draw power. But thats just my two cents.


Agreed. She can be a megastar elsewhere in wrestling, a legit big draw. LU, ROH, Shine, Shimmer, PWG, Progress, Rev Pro, ICW, she'd be big. And she can do all of them.

On if she's had her last match, we'll see how this injury goes. She's out for the next week, earliest she can be back is Raw. But if ADR is going in Sept, this may coincidentally be the last. I dunno.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

To be fair she's done everything she possible could with wizard world. Rarely do they have the same superstar attend the same con again the next year. Also surfs up 2 was chosen after Scooby-Doo but as you said it was chosen by Sony and not wwe. The outside shows like ridiculousness, conan, Scooby-Doo etc are chosen by the outside people and obviously they value Paige and her popularity and charisma. As long as these outside companies value paige, such as the swerved guys, camp wwe people, Sony warner bros etc she'll get roles in spite of the wwe. In the mean time the wwe can use the girls they want pushed but nobody else outside the company cares about and put them in their muscle and fitness and tap out ads. As for pushes Danas is over, not only was she picked dead last of all the women on raw but Charlotte's reign has come to an end and it seems like Nia will be built as the strong tough women. A role they tried with Dana early on.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> To be fair she's done everything she possible could with wizard world. Rarely do they have the same superstar attend the same con again the next year. Also surfs up 2 was chosen after Scooby-Doo but as you said it was chosen by Sony and not wwe. The outside shows like ridiculousness, conan, Scooby-Doo etc are chosen by the outside people and obviously they value Paige and her popularity and charisma. As long as these outside companies value paige, such as the swerved guys, camp wwe people, Sony warner bros etc she'll get roles in spite of the wwe. In the mean time the wwe can use the girls they want pushed but nobody else outside the company cares about and put them in their muscle and fitness and tap out ads.


Plenty of comic cons/wizard wolrds to still go to.one in every major city. Fact is she hasn't been picked for months for one (and was probably booked in thag febuary one last year)

Also stuff mostly from last year. But I see your point. Question is, if it's all on them, why work with them through WWE rather than someone else, or directly?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Plenty of comic cons/wizard wolrds to still go to.one in every major city. Fact is she hasn't been picked for months for one (and was probably booked in thag febuary one last year)
> 
> Also stuff mostly from last year. But I see your point. Question is, if it's all on them, why work with them through WWE rather than someone else, or directly?


Contract obligations, also as much as she's likely angered by wwe it still is and was her dream to always be a wwe star. Her whole family has that dream. My guess is she would want to build up her star status and get out there a little more before she really branches away. Once she leaves wwe she's not going to the indies though, she's made that clear on multiple occasions.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Contract obligations, also as much as she's likely angered by wwe it still is and was her dream to always be a wwe star. Her whole family has that dream. My guess is she would want to build up her star status and get out there a little more before she really branches away. Once she leaves wwe she's not going to the indies though, she's made that clear on multiple occasions.


What obligations? All media stuff is done. There is her WWE contract but has that stopped wrestlers before.

And her dream was to be a wrestler, nit a WWE star. She did an interview way back when she was young saying she'd be happy to sign for WWE or TNA. Her family want successful wrestling careers. He dad just wants her successful.

There is no way in hell she's building her star status in WWE in fact it's stagnating.

If you don't think she's unhappy, or happy to take bullshit from WWE, you are wrong. Paige has said numerous times she's unhappy with shit in WWE, and knows she's out the pecking order. Knowing Paige, why do you think she'll take that?

Also do you think she will leave ADR, the guys she is CRAZY for, to be treated like shit and not get pushed by WWE?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> What obligations? All media stuff is done. There is her WWE contract but has that stopped wrestlers before.
> 
> And her dream was to be a wrestler, nit a WWE star. She did an interview way back when she was young saying she'd be happy to sign for WWE or TNA. Her family want successful wrestling careers. He dad just wants her successful.
> 
> ...


Fwiw I have my doubts adr is going anywhere....but I do agree, she doesn't want to take the shit anymore but at the end of the day I do believe at minimum she finishes her contract up with total divas and the WWE before she branches out. Fwiw if she leaves before hand, she would be like Ryback stuck doing nothing until the contract expires. It would be hilarious to see her somewhere else though while the WWE is highlighting her on total divas.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I honestly could see Paige leaving for film work and also to be with Alberto WWE clearly aren't all about her anymore


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Thing is you say she's the next legit challenger, which is true, but she's not going to win, and after that feud, what? Back to this? Thats not a chance or a proper push. Secondary feuds, they are pushing Dana and Nia so again Paige doesn't get a chance for a push their either. Bayley coming too very soon so thats another one ahaead of her. Paige's next opportunity is realistically not going to come for another year and a half, by which point we are talking 2 years without a push, what damage is done then, and what motivation will Paige have knowing she has to wait in line for so long just to maybe have a shot at a push, but very easily not get pushed either.
> 
> You say she's young and may impress. Firstly on being young, that means nothing if you fo nothing for a long time. Look at Alicia and Nattie, both young when they won the title, both given very long time without a push, then when they get turned to they aren't seen as legitimate. And on impressing, that has NEVER changed WWE's plans on pushes. I mean, she's already better than most in the ring, and by far and away a bigger seller than all the girls, yet she's not getting a push now. What makes you think doing more of the same will change that?
> 
> ...


Yeh you're totally right on the first point. 

Paige may get a shot at the title but there's no indication that they would allow her to win it and if that's the case giving her another would probably just do more damage. I was thinking more along the lines of other storylines they might do where she can impress, of course making an impression often doesn't change booking at all but who knows. As long as she gets to show her talent in some way, it's better than nothing I guess. Nia Jax will get pushed ahead of her, and unfortunately she's probably the only one legitimate enough to put her over out of the girls...not getting pushed so she'll end up doing the job there too. But Is Dana Brook actually getting pushed? So far she's lost a lot of matches whilst being the sidekick for Charlotte and...actually got picked after Paige in the draft.

There are loads more options wrestling wise for her outside of the WWE where she would totally thrive though and I'd like to see her go elsewhere to see how good she is at being a wrestler again, because at this point, I've almost forgot!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is a wrestler? Really lol? She was shopping on the day of BG. All speculation. But woulden't be surprised to see her release soon, all things considered. 23 she is young, pursue filming, go to anther company. Then return in 2 years maybe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Let's be honest, all these media appereances don't matter if you are not in WWE plans anyways. Look at Batista and Guardians, they had a really big chance there and missed it, look at Sheamus just a couple of months ago with TMNT 2 and the guy was jobbing to Apollo Crews. Paige can do all the media she wants, be in Star Wars or The Avengers franchise, Triple H still will choose her NXT pet projects over her because of his ego.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Let's be honest, all these media appereances don't matter if you are not in WWE plans anyways. Look at Batista and Guardians, they had a really big chance there and missed it, look at Sheamus just a couple of months ago with TMNT 2 and the guy was jobbing to Apollo Crews. Paige can do all the media she wants, be in Star Wars or The Avengers franchise, Triple H still will choose her NXT pet projects over her because of his ego.


I think majority of us can see that to be true. Just look at when her push stopped, not when she started dating del rio, but the second hhh's babies got brought up. Hhh is unfortunately running a lot of the show now and he will do what ever he can to make his nxt kids look like the goat. Yes, including making one of his biggest female stars ever seem like an after thought who is an old vet. Sometimes I think he needs to be reminded that she's younger and a way bigger star than all 4 of his hw.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Fwiw I have my doubts adr is going anywhere....but I do agree, she doesn't want to take the shit anymore but at the end of the day I do believe at minimum she finishes her contract up with total divas and the WWE before she branches out. Fwiw if she leaves before hand, she would be like Ryback stuck doing nothing until the contract expires. It would be hilarious to see her somewhere else though while the WWE is highlighting her on total divas.


To me it sounds like he's a certainty to leave now.

She won't waste time, she'll asked to be released and WWE usually oblidge (look at Kaitlyn, Cody, Brandy, Wade to a degree)

Her contract with TD essentially ends in a week or so, or can be severed, if she does not wish to appear in the second half of the season.

If she leaves, TD will sadly stop before she can appear elsewhere (90 days, and not in second half of the season)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> To me it sounds like he's a certainty to leave now.
> 
> She won't waste time, she'll asked to be released and WWE usually oblidge (look at Kaitlyn, Cody, Brandy, Wade to a degree)
> 
> ...


I think this season is a full season, not halves. Basically like last season was full at once. This could potentially be the series finale if the ratings don't improve and or total bellas does better. If the season focuses on lanas wedding and maryse and Natalyas cats again, the series is over.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> I think this season is a full season, not halves. Basically like last season was full at once. This could potentially be the series finale if the ratings don't improve and or total bellas does better. If the season focuses on lanas wedding and maryse and Natalyas cats again, the series is over.


Same situation but easier then. 14 episodes, contractual obligation to film finished. If she ain't the focus either can easily be editted out. Would be a mid-november end. If she left, would still be under non-compete


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige is young enough to go do filming or back on the indys and come back to WWE in a few years time. I just think with Sasha and soon Bayley hogging the spotlight theres no point in Paige hanging around


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

When does the superstar ink episode begin? She talks about the story of every tattoo including the one from Vegas on her finger.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> When does the superstar ink episode begin? She talks about the story of every tattoo including the one from Vegas on her finger.


Think hers is different because it's based on the tattoo expo


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

BTW whats this talk of her leaving and coming back? Why would you want her to come back rather than stay gone and have better matches, more money, and potentially huge success


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> When does the superstar ink episode begin? She talks about the story of every tattoo including the one from Vegas on her finger.


it's just about male wrestlers no?

its that?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CXgTH7x-_c&list=PLqIVmFaHA8Bpph5nzHWWgs8bk3bhRjj70


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> it's just about male wrestlers no?
> 
> its that?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CXgTH7x-_c&list=PLqIVmFaHA8Bpph5nzHWWgs8bk3bhRjj70


No Paige filmed an episode a week ago with Graves at the NY expo. Is this a yt only show or is it on the network?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

i don't know,maybe it's not already uploaded.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> BTW whats this talk of her leaving and coming back? Why would you want her to come back rather than stay gone and have better matches, more money, and potentially huge success


It seem like the thing everyone who get released or leave does.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BillyGP said:


> It seem like the thing everyone who get released or leave does.


Hardly any come back unless it's YEARS down the line and WWE need the talent (like Shelton)


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Hardly any come back unless it's YEARS down the line and WWE need the talent (like Shelton)


But they come back


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Look Paige has age on her side. She is only 23, she could easily leave WWE fore a few years, do some filming, wrestle another company. Then WWE can pay her big bucks to be a special attraction at PPVS. No biggie. For now, she maybe done in WWE as a serious compeitior for a while, but its not the end of the world. And its not the end of ehr wrestling career.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Look Paige has age on her side. She is only 23, she could easily leave WWE fore a few years, do some filming, wrestle another company. Then WWE can pay her big bucks to be a special attraction at PPVS. No biggie. For now, she maybe done in WWE as a serious compeitior for a while, but its not the end of the world. And its not the end of ehr wrestling career.


are you seriously implying shes anything close to being the female brock or rock?

:sk


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I watched NXT Arrival, the very first one on WWE Network, Arrival. Hands down it is the most under-rated NXT PPV, top to bottom some of the best work.

Paige and Emma, truly did start what would become "Womens wrestling being relevant again". I didn't get WWE Network til Bayley vs Charlotte, where Sasha comes down and beats up Bayley and Charlotte saves her (which was why I was confused Bayley would help Sasha against Charlotte).

Anyway, Paige's match was freaking awesome to the max. I personally liked it back when it was gritty and rough. Seems like all the matches people rave about are letting Sasha do her little spots, sounds dumb, but when you watch and compare the less those big matches seem. I just don't like wrestlers who do the does the exact same things every time, basically in same order like Hulk style. I'm seriously gonna rewatch the Paige vs Emma fight again, because I loved it so much. See if it really is my favorite womens match in the WWE Network era. 

Also, I relate so much with Paige fans, over last while, women talk around the place has been kind of boring. I mean we got a Paige title defense, then a Becky in back to back PPV's. Both were great stories playing out, combined, they are what saved this division, and made things work good enough to make it a Womens title. If only they ran with Paige and Becky into Wrestlemania, then things might be going good for women. In comparison, the Sasha and Charlotte story line is weak as hell, there really is no story or emotion. Nothing like Becky and Paige's performances. I just miss Paige, she has more awesomeness in her lip ring than most girls have in a career. My dream match is still Paige vs Charlotte vs Becky (you know the match that should have been Wrestlemania 32).


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Oh yeah I ahve always loved Paiges in ring psychology. Well see what happenns. When it comes to her wrestling career. WE may have to watch her in another company. IF she wants to be a serious company. I Could see her in ROH.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BruceWayne316 said:


> are you seriously implying shes anything close to being the female brock or rock?
> 
> :sk


Noyou said that. I just said shes young. And yes if anyone currently is that lvl mainstream wise from the ladies, its Paige. I was just saying she could return in the next 3 years


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



MarkovKane said:


> Also, I relate so much with Paige fans, over last while, women talk around the place has been kind of boring. I mean we got a Paige title defense, then a Becky in back to back PPV's. Both were great stories playing out, combined, they are what saved this division, and made things work good enough to make it a Womens title. If only they ran with Paige and Becky into Wrestlemania, then things might be going good for women. In comparison, the Sasha and Charlotte story line is weak as hell, there really is no story or emotion. Nothing like Becky and Paige's performances. I just miss Paige, she has more awesomeness in her lip ring than most girls have in a career. My dream match is still Paige vs Charlotte vs Becky (you know the match that should have been Wrestlemania 32).


you're right,for me Paige is the only girl who has talent in and out of the ring,she's the only one who is still loved as a heel and as a face,she has the gift to feel what public wants and to do what it's good for a great feud..that's why i can't understand the wwe to under-use her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



BillyGP said:


> But they come back


Not especially no, most don't


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

If Alberto leaves and goes back to Lucha Underground and I can seriously see Paige being there as well the women get taken seriously there and OMG Paige would show what she can do


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige in LU would be magnificent tbh. The women there do get taken a lot more seriously and are able to do a lot more than in the WWE. There are a great number of talented women she could work with too.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> you're right,for me Paige is the only girl who has talent in and out of the ring,she's the only one who is still loved as a heel and as a face,she has the gift to feel what public wants and to do what it's good for a great feud..that's why i can't understand the wwe to under-use her.


Check your pm when you get a chance please


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*

I remember when people ITT thought that the company loves her and they saw her as a top talent, now some of you are begging for her release because the evil company wants to "destroy" her.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige has been watered down in WWE all she does is kicks but if you watch her indy stuff you can see she can do alot more stuff so if she went to Lucha Underground she would be more hardcore


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> you're right,for me Paige is the only girl who has talent in and out of the ring,she's the only one who is still loved as a heel and as a face,she has the gift to feel what public wants and to do what it's good for a great feud..that's why i can't understand the wwe to under-use her.


Yeah, outside Becky, Paige was only girl who showed any skill at reading a crowd and understanding peoples emotions, more importantly, she was only one who knew how to convey her feelings, after Becky's passionate outcry at Ric, it was clear Paige and Becky were cut from same clothe. Then after watching Total Divas, it was clear to me, Paige wasn't just some robot of a woman. She has so much compassion, and she is just so freaking interesting. I get why people cry for her, cause she is just a good person. 

Like I felt cold, when I didn't care Nikki got injured, but then again, I said for months Nikki needed to drop belt, and they pushed her from July to HiaC. But it wasn't just about her title reign, it was the rotten person I perceived out of her. With Paige your right, at this point, her character could go dark and call out more suicides in family or become a clueless valley girl the type I'm surrounded by, and I would still love her, she is just a rare gem. I could literally watch every video Paige ever did, and rewatch them back to back. I couldn't say about almost any other woman, maybe Becky.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



MarkovKane said:


> I watched NXT Arrival, the very first one on WWE Network, Arrival. Hands down it is the most under-rated NXT PPV, top to bottom some of the best work.
> 
> Paige and Emma, truly did start what would become "Womens wrestling being relevant again". I didn't get WWE Network til Bayley vs Charlotte, where Sasha comes down and beats up Bayley and Charlotte saves her (which was why I was confused Bayley would help Sasha against Charlotte).


I watched Charlotte's episode of Unfiltered today and I was actually glad that she, unlike WWE, acknowledged Paige and Emma as part of the revolution (although I think it started with AJ Lee's skyrocketed popularity) but at the same time I'm sadded since Triple H only seems interested in pushing the women who came after Paige and Emma, outside of their very stupid remake of the NXT Story's it makes no sense despite being MIA for near months now Paige is still by far the most popular woman in WWE, I guess it also helps if your father is a two time Hall Of Famer or your cousin is Snoop Dogg, which I find completely hilarious due to Snoop's blindly obvious drug use and criminal record.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Not especially no, most don't


Alot has and who to say Paige wouldn't


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Mickie James left and never came back. From what I have heard Paige has alienated herself from the lockerroom. And barley speaks to any of her co workers any more. I am not sure thats true, but would not be surprised at all. IF Paige left, would she come back? I don't know, who knows. She may go to another company, and be very succesful and now want to come back. She may venture into film and tv. I don't know. All I Do know is in WWE she well not get a serious push for at least a year and a half.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Paige has been yanked from WWE's Australian tour in 2-3 weeks time.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Yes we know a few of us on here were the ones who reported this....


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Yes we know a few of us on here were the ones who reported this....


Not in the last few pages.

You've seem to have changed their tune about Paige/WWE since I last posted here.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> Not in the last few pages.
> 
> You've seem to have changed their tune about Paige/WWE since I last posted here.


Nope the ones who heard about what happened haven't changed our tunes at all. As for talk of her leaving and moving to better things we have been talking about that for over a year. You can search the thread. We all think she deserves better with her mainstream popularity. As for her being taken off a few of us have found that out and been messaging privately about it. It seems now others know. It's expected though considering we don't know the extent of her injury


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY PRISON CELL!!! Paige Megathread*



MarkovKane said:


> I watched NXT Arrival, the very first one on WWE Network, Arrival. Hands down it is the most under-rated NXT PPV, top to bottom some of the best work.
> 
> Paige and Emma, truly did start what would become "Womens wrestling being relevant again". I didn't get WWE Network til Bayley vs Charlotte, where Sasha comes down and beats up Bayley and Charlotte saves her (which was why I was confused Bayley would help Sasha against Charlotte).
> 
> ...


My dream match is Paige vs Emma at mania or even summerslam. The fact that those 2 haven't had a real mr feud yet is tragic.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Are some of us allowed in on the secret conversations :lol? I mean Really? She is injured, she is not injured. SO she is injured? Okay got ya. And is it time to change the title of the thread back? It's old news now. I think I expect Paige to leave post Septemeber. Unless shes willing to only see her bf every now and then, just to wait what 2 years to get a serious push. Then leave pursue other projects then return, when she is 25 or 26. But this has been said over and over, this thread is running on fumes and stuck in a moving pattern.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Are some of us allowed in on the secret conversations :lol? I mean Really? She is injured, she is not injured. SO she is injured? Okay got ya. And is it time to change the title of the thread back? It's old news now. I think I expect Paige to leave post Septemeber. Unless shes willing to only see her bf every now and then, just to wait what 2 years to get a serious push. Then leave pursue other projects then return, when she is 25 or 26. But this has been said over and over, this thread is running on fumes and stuck in a moving pattern.


Nobody is telling secrets we just have other ways to talk besides this particular site. Paige being taken off the house show is something that we had known from yesterday afternoon, but dainty group as of now are hoping she still can go and are advertising her.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> And is it time to change the title of the thread back? It's old news now.


especially when you know how it happened...she was not involved and did not jail.
can a moderator change the title because it's just a proof of hatred towards her.

she's still on the WWE YT videos ...number 5?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Hopefully some moderator can take his head out of Sasha's butt and change the name of thread. I mean do you really have to be that biased?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Okay fair enough she is injured. But just for a while theeir were conflicting reports around here. Funny I dont see any other title changes around here. OH their was one for Sasha when she won the title haha. Their seems a anti bias towards Paige from all quarters. Yet she is still the most popular diva in WWE, go figure.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Hopefully some moderator can take his head out of Sasha's butt and change the name of thread. I mean do you really have to be that biased?


You real mad huh? :denirolol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

What about This is not my house!!! :lol


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey guys,
New here 
Could someone explain to me why this thread is called "this is my jail house"
Is there some kind of joke?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

a moderator has changed the title after the story of a quarrel about 2 drunk people and ADR/Paige in las vegas.she was handcuffed while police seek the reason for the quarrel, as is police procedure.that's all..she was not involved, but the victim.(haters thought she was guilty,of course)


*from a guaranted source,Paige isn't in the ring because of an injury,nothing serious but she must rest for the moment.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

As me and Caffore have stated Paige is injured. Paladin did extra work for us fans and got an even better source then us to confirm. Thanks bud


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

nothing would have been possible without your determination too..:wink2:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh for God sake this is getting annoying now. If your not going to state what her injury actually is ( and I'm talking to everyone that's talking about it not just Isles ) then stop mentioning it. It comes across as oh look we've got a secret that were not telling anyone. If that's the case then keep it to pming cos I'm sure I'm not the only one getting annoyed.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



PUNKY said:


> Oh for God sake this is getting annoying now. If your not going to state what her injury actually is ( and I'm talking to everyone that's talking about it not just Isles ) then stop mentioning it. It comes across as oh look we've got a secret that were not telling anyone. If that's the case then keep it to pming cos I'm sure I'm not the only one getting annoyed.


Nobody knows what type of injury it is. People speculated it's neck or head related due to her holding her head her final match with sasha. But the type and extent of the injury has not been confirmed.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Hang on I thought that was the whole point, you lot knew what it was but wouldn't say cos of privacy and Where you got the source from etc ?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



PUNKY said:


> Hang on I thought that was the whole point, you lot knew what it was but wouldn't say cos of privacy and Where you got the source from etc ?


No I didn't want to confirm it was an injury due to her privacy and her may not wanting people to know. It's completely out there now so I'm no longer denying what I know.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh right fair enough, I thought it was the actual type of injury that you ( and others ) wouldn't confirm.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Oh we have no idea on that. It's suspected to be some form of head or throat injury but honestly I have no idea.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

on her last match with sasha against charlotte and dana,when she's back in the ring at the end after dana'submission,she stands her neck...probably the place she suffers.

look at 8:55


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

If you claim to have sources who know what is going on but are not willing to disclose what you know, then you shouldn't even bring it up.


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Why Paige would want to stay with a company that doesn't appreciate her, I don't understand. Ever since Triple H's Internet darlings came in Paige has been on the backburner, and outside of a token title feud with Sasha due to the lack of depth in Raw's women's division, I don't see her doing much of relevance any time in the near future. And unlike a lot of other underutilized talents, Paige has the ability and the charisma to make it outside of WWE or wrestling in general. I hope she's considering other options.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

She's 23 and already 2-time Divas champ. She has plenty of years and titles ahead of her imo. Whats the rush?


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



paladin errant said:


> on her last match with sasha against charlotte and dana,when she's back in the ring at the end after dana'submission,she stands her neck...probably the place she suffers.
> 
> look at 8:55


This match to me was a big sign that, injury or not, WWE had/has no real plans for Paige. She was pinned decisively by Charlotte in the title match, only to have Sasha save her. And then in the next week's match, she was clearly second fiddle to the Sasha/Charlotte feud. I would have at least had the title match end in a DQ with Sasha making the save, leading to both Paige and Sasha having a case for the title which would have set up a number one contenders match, which Paige of course would have lost, but it would have been better than nothing. The fact that Paige was pinned and that it wasn't done to set up Paige vs Sasha for top contender was a sign to me that the writing is pretty much on the wall when it comes to Paige getting a significant any time soon. She might get a token push here and there, but I think that, at least for now, her days of being one of the top women (in ring) in WWE are over. But perhaps being injured may end up being a blessing in disguise for her, we'll see. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a serious and sustained push though.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong,but wasn't triple h high on paige back when she was in nxt and when she came up to the main roster.
There were reports of him supporting her when vince was down on her when she first moved up.
If I am indeed wrong and he's given up on her for the 4HW (which are also amazing btw) then he is stupid because paige singlehandedly got the nxt audience to give a fuck about women's wrestling.


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Banez said:


> She's 23 and already 2-time Divas champ. She has plenty of years and titles ahead of her imo. Whats the rush?


True, but her booking this year thus far is to me is unusual. With the exception of a 10 person tag match on the Wrestlemania pre show, she has yet to appear on any pay per views this year. That's something that just doesn't happen to people who are considered to be top stars. To me this indicates that either Paige has fallen out of favor with certain higher ups within the company, or that there is more going on than meets the eye. This is just speculation but I find it interesting that Paige's push pretty much ended after the Charlotte feud where Paige was so over that they were pretty much forced to turn Charlotte heel.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Banez said:


> She's 23 and already 2-time Divas champ. She has plenty of years and titles ahead of her imo. Whats the rush?


That argument is thrown around so much and it's the stupidest fucking argument. Tell me, does age mean anything if you spend 2 years doing nothing but losing, making others look good, and having no story? What good is it if you've got the best part of 10 years ahead of you if your already dead in the water at 23/24? All your momentum or standing as a serious competitor is gone so it no longer matters. 

Look at what happened with Alicia. With Natalya. With young male wrestlers like Cody Rhodes. Look at Ziggler now, they gave him a title shot and everyone instead of going "Yeah he's finally getting pushed" went "What the fuck why is this jobber getting pushed?" because he's went so long losing that no one takes him seriously. 

So this idea of "Hey she's got plenty of time, what's the rush" is quite frankly bullshit, does not work, and leads to lazy storytelling (someone who never got pushed for ages gets pushed from minimal wins because...fuck it were doing this now, take her seriously now)


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Jabsizio said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong,but wasn't triple h high on paige back when she was in nxt and when she came up to the main roster.
> There were reports of him supporting her when vince was down on her when she first moved up.
> If I am indeed wrong and he's given up on her for the 4HW (which are also amazing btw) then he is stupid because paige singlehandedly got the nxt audience to give a fuck about women's wrestling.


My theory is that Triple H caters to the Internet and that the 4HW are getting all the praise and therefore they get the pushes while the other women are pushed to the backburner (although I suspect that he had a lot to do with Emma's renewed push prior to her injury). What continues to not be taken into account is the fact that Paige in over two years on the main roster hasn't had a chance to have a standout match unlike the NXT 4. She left NXT just as the division was starting to get on the map, and her main roster run has been hobbled by a lack of initial challengers, bad booking (the AJ feud had the "frienemy" crap which combined with short matches where they constantly tried to out crazy each other ruined any chance they had to have memorable matches, same goes for the Charlotte feud where they couldn't even do a proper double turn and relied on cracks about dead siblings because they lacked creativity to make fans care), and an overall mishandling of her character. By the time they introduced the women's title and really decided to start booking the women seriously, Paige was already on the backburner where she has remained ever since.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

If WWE cared less about politics and more about popularity and charisma Paige would be the certifiable #1 female atm going over everybody. There is not a single women in that locker room who is more over than her inside and outside the wwe. But being over doesn't really matter much to the wwe as we have seen time and time again. If Paige was brought up a year later she would be the champion right now, but instead she is portrayed as an old vet while others almost 10 years older are talked about as young rising stars.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Btw new Paige fans welcome to the site!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Tell me, does age mean anything if you spend 2 years doing nothing but losing, making others look good, and having no story? What good is it if you've got the best part of 10 years ahead of you if your already dead in the water at 23/24? All your momentum or standing as a serious competitor is gone so it no longer matters.
> 
> Look at what happened with Alicia. With Natalya. With young male wrestlers like Cody Rhodes. Look at Ziggler now, they gave him a title shot and everyone instead of going "Yeah he's finally getting pushed" went "What the fuck why is this jobber getting pushed?" because he's went so long losing that no one takes him seriously.
> 
> So this idea of "Hey she's got plenty of time, what's the rush" is quite frankly bullshit, does not work, and leads to lazy storytelling (someone who never got pushed for ages gets pushed from minimal wins because...fuck it were doing this now, take her seriously now)


Ofc age does anything. The younger they are, there's still time for course correcting. Sure there should be storylines but everyone should have been aware WWE was only able to run 1 storyline for women per feud. You can't have Paige in every feud or fans get sick of her. Then came the 'Women's Revolution' which she was kinda part of, i actually expected them to do something when she started going on about how she was originally the person behind it.

this idea of "plenty of time" means they have plenty of time to start storylines & get gradually pushed towards the title. I didn't mean they should get thrown straight into the titlepicture because that'l never work.

And there's brand split now, i'm expecting to see more from Paige (if she really is injured for now she'l hopefully get someone to feud with when she can compete again).


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

CraigJohnson5 said:


> Jabsizio said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong,but wasn't triple h high on paige back when she was in nxt and when she came up to the main roster.
> ...


True. I hear people saying that paige is over rated and it frustrates me to no end.
First off she was getting stellar matches in nxt back when she was in shape and was a motivated person. She got prematurely pushed up to the roster (and not in wrestling ability but character wise they should have fleshed her out more). While sasha and bayley were having stellar matches down in nxt where they give a fuck about women's wrestling,Paige was carrying a mediocre division on her shoulders. Add to the fact that she joined total divas and got some concussions from botches of naomi and nikki,people view her as a person below the 4 HW while in reality she is more talented than all of them.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Banez said:


> Ofc age does anything. The younger they are, there's still time for course correcting. Sure there should be storylines but everyone should have been aware WWE was only able to run 1 storyline for women per feud. You can't have Paige in every feud or fans get sick of her. Then came the 'Women's Revolution' which she was kinda part of, i actually expected them to do something when she started going on about how she was originally the person behind it.
> 
> this idea of "plenty of time" means they have plenty of time to start storylines & get gradually pushed towards the title. I didn't mean they should get thrown straight into the titlepicture because that'l never work.
> 
> And there's brand split now, i'm expecting to see more from Paige (if she really is injured for now she'l hopefully get someone to feud with when she can compete again).


But she hasn't done anything for 7 months, she's got NO CHANCE of a proper push for a year and a half minimum, and that's if they don't chose someone else from NXT over her instead. By which point do all the gradual build in the world, doesn't make a difference because she's dead in the water, she hasn't done anything for so long it makes no difference. The reason I used Alicia or Natalya is they got pushed young too, and there someone may argue "Oh they got plenty of time" and now look at them, they are not even close to serious competitors.

She's not winning a feud for a long time, I guarentee that. Sasha, Charlotte, Nia, and Dana are all getting pushed above her at the moment, Bayley too when she gets called up imminently. There is not a chance in hell of Paige looking competitive in a real sense for a LONG time. She may do stuff to put these 5 girls over, but she's never going over. 

She's in the same spot as Ziggler was a year ago. And look, he got his title match, and no one takes him seriously for it. Same is going to happen with Paige, if she's still there mind.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Jabsizio said:


> True. I hear people saying that paige is over rated and it frustrates me to no end.
> First off she was getting stellar matches in nxt back when she was in shape and was a motivated person. She got prematurely pushed up to the roster (and not in wrestling ability but character wise they should have fleshed her out more). While sasha and bayley were having stellar matches down in nxt where they give a fuck about women's wrestling,Paige was carrying a mediocre division on her shoulders. Add to the fact that she joined total divas and got some concussions from botches of naomi and nikki,people view her as a person below the 4 HW while in reality she is more talented than all of them.


the voice of the truth..it's a pleasure to read your comments.:smile2:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Jabsizio said:


> True. I hear people saying that paige is over rated and it frustrates me to no end.
> First off she was getting stellar matches in nxt back when she was in shape and was a motivated person. She got prematurely pushed up to the roster (and not in wrestling ability but character wise they should have fleshed her out more). While sasha and bayley were having stellar matches down in nxt where they give a fuck about women's wrestling,Paige was carrying a mediocre division on her shoulders. Add to the fact that she joined total divas and got some concussions from botches of naomi and nikki,people view her as a person below the 4 HW *while in reality she is more talented than all of them.*


I wouldn't say she's more talented than all of them, i put paige and sasha at the top (overall). In ring and on the mic i believe these to are the best they have on the main roster. Charlotte (in ring) is kind of under rated in my opinion, although she's awful on the mic ! and i don't see her getting any better any time soon unlike paige who has improved a lot in that department.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

PUNKY said:


> Jabsizio said:
> 
> 
> > True. I hear people saying that paige is over rated and it frustrates me to no end.
> ...


In ring wise there is no one better than nxt paige. Don't let the hype and the crowd during sasha's matches fool you. Her ring phsycology isn't on par with paiges nor is her technicality.
She does have better mic skills but I guess she had more time to work on her skills down in nxt than paige had. 
But yes overall I agree sasha and paige are at the top.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Just don't doubt me and Caffore again.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> Not in the last few pages.
> 
> You've seem to have changed their tune about Paige/WWE since I last posted here.


You willing to admitt you were wrong yet JCole?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Still want Paige to leave though to be fair. Her time with WWE has run it's course on current forecast


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Paiges whiskey business is doing very well.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Caffore said:


> Still want Paige to leave though to be fair. Her time with WWE has run it's course on current forecast


Really?
I honestly don't see any advantages for her being in wwe but I still don't want her to leave.
She said herself that she wants to become an icon so I don't see that happening outside the company and especially at such a young age.
Her best option right now is to go back down to nxt,fued with asuka and reinvent herself IMO.
If she does leave though I see her absolutely killing it at the indie scene with her stiff style of wrestling.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Jabsizio said:


> Really?
> I honestly don't see any advantages for her being in wwe but I still don't want her to leave.
> She said herself that she wants to become an icon so I don't see that happening outside the company and especially at such a young age.
> Her best option right now is to go back down to nxt,fued with asuka and reinvent herself IMO.
> If she does leave though I see her absolutely killing it at the indie scene with her stiff style of wrestling.


Firstly how the hell is she going to be an icon if there is nothing for her in WWE. And what does age have to do with it?

Second look at Emma, she did that, then came to the main roster again...and jobbed hard before she got injured. That will do nothing for her. WWE won't care, fans who change their opinion will care for like 3 weeks, then revert to type of "Oh just a shitty Total Diva" because that's what they are like. 

Also if she goes down to NXT, it's not re-inventing herself, it's a message to everyone that she failed, it permanently puts a glass ceiling on her. She goes to NXT to put NXT talent over, and even if she has good matches she's the girl that couldn't do it and got demoted to the small leagues. She's finished then.

Compare that to leaving. No more Total Diva's bullshit, a show she was essentially forced to join and is now being held against her by fans and WWE. Better money when you take out travel expenses and add in merchendise sales. Better matches if she goes the right places. Or maybe even bigger success than any wrestler if she goes into other forms of entertainment; avenues that are really only open to her at this young age.

To me there is nothing at all for her in WWE, in fact she's actively hurting her own career and future staying there much longer.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

video from instagram ...training!!! good omen!!!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIiUqwaAQaM/


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Firstly how the hell is she going to be an icon if there is nothing for her in WWE. And what does age have to do with it?
> 
> Second look at Emma, she did that, then came to the main roster again...and jobbed hard before she got injured. That will do nothing for her. WWE won't care, fans who change their opinion will care for like 3 weeks, then revert to type of "Oh just a shitty Total Diva" because that's what they are like.
> 
> ...


Two things.

1. You're delusional if you think that she doesn't need to reinvent herself. 

2. If she said that she is done with wrestling after WWE, why are you expecting her being part of another company.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1. You're delusional if you think that she doesn't need to reinvent herself.
> 
> 2. If she said that she is done with wrestling after WWE, why are you expecting her being part of another company.


So to re-invent herself is do be demoted to put NXT girls over and come back as the girl that couldn't cut it first time round. Thats how you do it

And ok then, she doesn't go to anothwr promotion. So that means she spends another 10 years being made to look like a joke for dust rather than move into a more lucrative occupation?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

So Paige is injured im sure Alberto will nurse her back to health and she has posted that video of her working out so she must be on the mend

Paige being pulled from the Australia tour WTF so she hasn't wrestled on tv or house shows for weeks and now is off an overseas tour what exactly is she doing?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1. You're delusional if you think that she doesn't need to reinvent herself.
> 
> 2. If she said that she is done with wrestling after WWE, why are you expecting her being part of another company.


Also please answer me this. Paige is over. She gets good reactions. She sells merchandise better than any other women. Explain to me based on that, why does she need re-inventing? Sounds to me what she's doing is making her very good at her job. It's like saying she got overexposed, well it obviously had no effect on her overness, she's still immensely popular, so...


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> So to re-invent herself is do be demoted to put NXT girls over and come back as the girl that couldn't cut it first time round. Thats how you do it
> 
> And ok then, she doesn't go to anothwr promotion. So that means she spends another 10 years being made to look like a joke for dust rather than move into a more lucrative occupation?


I didn't say that she needs to comeback to NXT. And I didn't say that she needs to be part of WWE for 10 years.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> I didn't say that she needs to comeback to NXT. And I didn't say that she needs to be part of WWE for 10 years.


No you just said you'd be perfectly happy with Paige putting other girls over for the rest of her WWE career.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> No you just said you'd be perfectly happy with Paige putting other girls over for the rest of her WWE career.


I already responded to you that. 

About your other question, why they need to push someone who doesn't have a character or there's nothing new about her?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



PKKanza said:


> I already responded to you that.
> 
> About your other question, why they need to push someone who doesn't have a character or there's nothing new about her?


Talent and overness maybe?

And you did to be fair to you.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Let's not push John Cena because there's nothing new about him, you know Seth Rollins has been around a while too let's bury him as well. Let's push girls like Charlotte with very little fanbases because she debuted a year later. Or better yet let's push dana brooke, someone with no wrestling ability or charisma because she's new. That's the logic that puts you out of business .


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Talent and overness maybe?
> 
> And you did to be fair to you.


Not important. Being new> being talented or over. Ironically there is nothing new about Charlotte. She's been in the title picture longer than any female on the current roster with still no signs of slowing down.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Talent and overness maybe?
> 
> And you did to be fair to you.


Why do you think that people got tired of her or think that she's is stale?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

People got tired of her because she so was so over exposed so early. They tried to build the whole division around her, and it did not work. all they have now is a 23 year old vet who is on the sidelines. Because they don't know what to do with her. They have moved on to a new generation. a Generation an era she is not part of, nor WWE want her to be clearly. But they know she is popular enough in the media, so they can send her to expos e.t.c. Paige is done in WWE For now. IF I Was her agent, I Would advise her to go have kids with ADR haha. OR go to another company find your passion for wrestling again. OR pursue tv and film. And maybe return in a few years.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Wait, who is Paige again?

I hate her with Alberto.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

I was having this argument on Reddit and I want to get your guy's opinion on this. 

Do you guy's think that they're never gonna push Paige as the face of the division because she doesn't have anyone in the office that has her back to push her number 1. Vince likes models and fitness girls. Triple H and Stephanie are going to back the horsewomen and girls that came up through NXT. Paige was NXT champ but she was already something in FCW and debuted as the number 1 woman in NXT. Also Kevin Dunn hates girls with accents and is more into models.

Everyone tries to throw out there she was the face of the division for a year and a half. But I saw it as Paige taking the belt off AJ when AJ wanted time off. Then when AJ came back she got her belt back and ended up winning their feud. Then she was Nikki's jobber until she broke AJ's reign. Then the new girls came up and she was used as their jobber. What do you guy's think about all that.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Darylwd said:


> I was having this argument on Reddit and I want to get your guy's opinion on this.
> 
> Do you guy's think that they're never gonna push Paige as the face of the division because she doesn't have any*one in the office that has her back to push her number 1*. Vince likes models and fitness girls. Triple H and Stephanie are going to back the horsewomen and girls that came up through NXT. Paige was NXT champ but she was already something in FCW and debuted as the number 1 woman in NXT. Also Kevin Dunn hates girls with accents and is more into models.
> 
> *Everyone tries to throw out there she was the face of the division for a year and a half.* But I saw it as Paige taking the belt off AJ when AJ wanted time off. Then when AJ came back she got her belt back and ended up winning their feud. Then she was Nikki's jobber until she broke AJ's reign. Then the new girls came up and she was used as their jobber. What do you guy's think about all that.


Well I hear Vince is high up on Paige. And she was the champ for 8 months, so I don't know if that makes her the face of the division. But I think being the face is more then just winning a few kayfabe matches. Paige's popularity currently is yet to be eclisped. Her merch sales are very high. She was on Top with Sasha in Google Trends. I think she was the face of the division for a while in 2013-2014. Yeah of course AJ was, but her prime years was really 2012. But like I said over exposure was her downfall.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

I'm in no way disparaging her. I think she's the most marketable woman they have. I'm trying to make the argument to people who keep saying she was the top face for a long time she'll be alright. That the main people in WWE aren't matching her push with what she is and that I don't think WWE will give her the push she needs because she's not one of the chosen girls anymore like Triple H's pet projects.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Darylwd said:


> I'm in no way disparaging her. I think she's the most marketable woman they have. I'm trying to make the argument to people who keep saying she was the top face for a long time she'll be alright. That the main people in WWE aren't matching her push with what she is and that I don't think WWE will give her the push she needs because she's not one of the chosen girls anymore like Triple H's pet projects.



WEll I don't think anyone here is saying she welll be alright seeing she was the top face. Just that in 2013 she was super pushed, and over exposed. She had an 8 month run as champ. HEr feud with AJ lee was really the beginning of the so called NXT Revolution. Not to mention Paige and Emma was the beggining of it. I think some people say she well be alright because of her age. And I do hear Vince likes Paige. But I don't think that matters. HHH has a bigger influence from what I hear. The whole 4H project. That is why Paige going to Raw is awful. It is not curtains. But it is basically WWE saying we don't seer you as a top diva anymore, and your not in our plans. Your on Summer Rae and Alicia's lvl now. All respect to them. I think ppl say she be ok, because of how young she is.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Nope the ones who heard about what happened haven't changed our tunes at all. As for talk of her leaving and moving to better things we have been talking about that for over a year. You can search the thread. We all think she deserves better with her mainstream popularity. As for her being taken off a few of us have found that out and been messaging privately about it. It seems now others know. It's expected though considering we don't know the extent of her injury


All this "us" and third person talk makes you sound like a crank.



Caffore said:


> You willing to admitt you were wrong yet JCole?


Honestly don't follow? Wrong about what?



islesfan13 said:


> Paiges whiskey business is doing very well.


Willing to provide any actual evidence?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*

Yeah these 3rd person conversations. Shes been teken off? Why the hell are you having secret conversations. What the rest of us not good enough to hear that info? She has been taken off post it here. I don't really like been left out of the loop, and I am sure others dont too.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah these 3rd person conversations. Shes been teken off? Why the hell are you having secret conversations. What the rest of us not good enough to hear that info? She has been taken off post it here. I don't really like been left out of the loop, and I am sure others dont too.


islesfan13 has just explained themselves awfully the last few pages. Making a huge production of knowing very little even if true.

I admitted out front I didn't know fully what is going on with Paige. I do more with ADR. Again from asking several people who I trust the feeling at Raw last week is that she has wrestled her last match for WWE. I know that sounds really extreme. I am just relaying what the overwhelming sentiment was.

Her social media remains weird as there's no direct reference about a WWE return.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> islesfan13 has just explained themselves awfully the last few pages. Making a huge production of knowing very little even if true.
> 
> I admitted out front I didn't know fully what is going on with Paige. I do more with ADR. Again from asking several people who I trust the feeling at Raw last week is that she has wrestled her last match for WWE. I know that sounds really extreme. I am just relaying what the overwhelming sentiment was.
> 
> Her social media remains weird as there's no direct reference about a WWE return.


No I admitted to knowing of an injury, there is no non truth about it. You can believe me or not I really don't care. I'm not the original source by any means but the people who were told, we're told by very good sources. There is no vagueness about it but if you want to believe she wrestled her last match and is done with the company be my guest. You are wrong


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> No I admitted to knowing of an injury, there is no non truth about it. You can believe me or not I really don't care. I'm not the original source by any means but the people who were told, we're told by very good sources. There is no vagueness about it but if you want to believe she wrestled her last match and is done with the company be my guest. You are wrong


More "we" rubbish.

You are vague. You don't really say much of anything despite making multiple lengthy rambling posts. You tell me I am wrong without offering anything of substance. Much like your claim about Paige's Whiskey. How can I trust you when you just blurt out things.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> More "we" rubbish.
> 
> You are vague. You don't really say much of anything despite making multiple lengthy rambling posts. You tell me I am wrong without offering anything of substance. Much like your claim about Paige's Whiskey. How can I trust you when you just blurt out things.


Paiges whiskey post is based on observations on lots of restaurants and bars picking it up. Do I really need a source? Instagram. What more do you want me to say? Idk the extent of the injury, I want to find out but all I know is she's hurt. How bad idk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



Caffore said:


> Firstly how the hell is she going to be an icon if there is nothing for her in WWE. And what does age have to do with it?
> 
> Second look at Emma, she did that, then came to the main roster again...and jobbed hard before she got injured. That will do nothing for her. WWE won't care, fans who change their opinion will care for like 3 weeks, then revert to type of "Oh just a shitty Total Diva" because that's what they are like.
> 
> ...


While I agree with everything you say here, I really don't think she was "forced" to join
it and if she dislike it so much she could have asked her release of that show after her 1st season on it (in hindsight she would have ended up in the same place). Nah, she really likes to be there.



3ku1 said:


> Yeah these 3rd person conversations. Shes been teken off? Why the hell are you having secret conversations. What the rest of us not good enough to hear that info? She has been taken off post it here. I don't really like been left out of the loop, and I am sure others dont too.


Ya, all this "we know stuff but we can't tell anyone" and trying to make yourselfs look important is really frustrating. We are Paige fans, but apparently we are not important enough to know this info. It's just a thread in a forum, there are not state secrets here, it's really irritating to hear someone post "trust what we are saying" and "see, we were right, I hope you don't doubt in our info" when you can't trust us. 

Well, They changed the thread name, I lol'd, not gonna lie, I would say it's more fitting giving the last 10-15 pages


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

There is no vagueness though, it's all been said. The seamstress said she was injured, Paladin asked her dad who said injured, her social media now indicates shoulder injury. Thats all in this thread, free to read.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Fine say that IT has taken weeks to get a straight out respinse and explantion CAffore just gave. ITs been weeeks of conflicting reports. Secret conversations, withholding info. I Don't get why you coulden't just say that. It's not all in this thread. BEcause clearly if it was, their would be no confusion in the first place. Just saying. SO I am sorry their has been vagueness. IF she has a shoulder injury. Why go oh just trust me, trust you? Do you work for the fBI? lol. Just say oh shes injured.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Because we didn't want to say anything until we had full proof and knew it wasn't against Paige's wishes. That's all there is to it. Nobodies hiding info, we just don't want wrong info being thrown around and now we have proper evidence.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Wow this thread has over 25 guest viewing and is in a subsection. Crazy


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> Because we didn't want to say anything until we had full proof and knew it wasn't against Paige's wishes. That's all there is to it. Nobodies hiding info, we just don't want wrong info being thrown around and now we have proper evidence.


Then why even bring it up at all? Why mention that you're privy to information that the rest of us are not if you're not willing to disclose that information?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Yeah that is my gripe. Why bring it up? Your not Paige's agent, none of you know her personally. I can accept you've met her father maybe once. But if you werre not willing to disclose. Then maybe wait, until you can, so no confusion is created, just saying


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Caffore said:


> There is no vagueness though, it's all been said. The seamstress said she was injured, Paladin asked her dad who said injured, her social media now indicates shoulder injury. Thats all in this thread, free to read.


to be honest,i was a little bit surprised too by secrecy between you and islefan about some informations about Paige. i was not into the confidence and i can understand frustration/question of other fans ..but i can also understand you don't want to reveal sources or say silly/wrong things about Paige.

about what it happened,i just manage a facebook page about Paige and tried to contact her father to know more about the reason of Paige's disappearance..and Paige's father Mr Knight answered me (thanks again to him,he's really a nice guy)..that's all.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



paladin errant said:


> to be honest,i was a little bit surprised too by secrecy between you and islefan about some informations about Paige. i was not into the confidence and i can understand frustration/question of other fans ..but i can also understand you don't want to reveal sources or say silly/wrong things about Paige.
> 
> about what it happened,i just manage a facebook page about Paige and tried to contact her father to know more about the reason of Paige's disappearance..and Paige's father Mr Knight answered me (thanks again to him,he's really a nice guy)..that's all.


I said the information straight away, just not the source cause he didn't wanna be named. But yeah I said straight away what the seamtress said


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

What source? And what secrecy? Is being injured suddenly some kept secret now? IF she is injured then who cares who knows. No one said the info straight away/ Someone said shes injured, then someone said no shes not. Then Oh were having convos about some info we cant reveal. Well if you can't reveal why bring it up. This thread honestly. The otehr threads aren't like this. Wanna know a secret? Paige's career is dead in WWE, oh wait you already knew that :lol


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



PKKanza said:


> Why do you think that people got tired of her or think that she's is stale?


Yeah so tired of her they kept buying her stuff and cheering for her


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



3ku1 said:


> What source? And what secrecy? Is being injured suddenly some kept secret now? IF she is injured then who cares who knows. No one said the info straight away/ Someone said shes injured, then someone said no shes not. Then Oh were having convos about some info we cant reveal. Well if you can't reveal why bring it up. This thread honestly. The otehr threads aren't like this. Wanna know a secret? Paige's career is dead in WWE, oh wait you already knew that :lol


I know someone on twitter who talked to the seamtress. At Battleground. Straight away I said the seamstress told someone she was injured. For whatever reason he didn't want the fact he asked her at BG out. Doesn't matter now so I'll say, but the important stuff, re:someone said she was injured, I said the same night I was told.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> Honestly don't follow? Wrong about what?


Her seanstress and dad said injured. Her latest IG suggest she's strengthening her shoulder, which gives the idea that it's weak from injury.

You were certain she was done and gone due to unhappiness, when all evidence now poibts to injury. Thats what I mean


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



3ku1 said:


> What source? And what secrecy? Is being injured suddenly some kept secret now? IF she is injured then who cares who knows. No one said the info straight away/ Someone said shes injured, then someone said no shes not. Then Oh were having convos about some info we cant reveal. Well if you can't reveal why bring it up. This thread honestly. The otehr threads aren't like this. Wanna know a secret? Paige's career is dead in WWE, oh wait you already knew that :lol


man,we all know that you want her to leave the wwe..you're not obliged to tell the same thing all the time.:bored


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

I hope Paige and AJ Lee keep in touch


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

What do you guys think of paiges wrestling style


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

IT sucks :lol. Nah um random question. She's not big. But shes pretty agressive Always liked her in ring psychology. OR actually that's a lie. I hated her a year ago. But then I thought you know she opened the door for most of the nxt girls. Not that it matters, shes not in the ring alot these days. LAst time I saw her on Raw, was the Charlotte title match. And that was over 2 months ago now.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> IT sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh I don't like her current wrestling style.
But during her days in nxt it was a pleasure to see her absolutely brutal wrestling styles and her stiffness on wrestlers that could actually take it (emma).


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*






what is cool is her aggressiveness for sure (and her screams).love the DDT..during some matches she pushes the other wrestler on the ropes and increases the effect by pulling the rope at the same time,its really cool but she doesn't do it anymore,too bad. love when she pushes the girl oin the ring and run to kick her face with knee,and her kicking.







and i love her mimicking/dances..she's the only one who make great funny choreography.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

The scream is sort of her trademark 
Sort of like with triple h and his bottle of water.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige should leave for a while take some time out with Alberto then come back


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

She should leave the WWE and do lesbian porn.

Yeah...


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



paladin errant said:


> what is cool is her aggressiveness for sure (and her screams).love the DDT..during some matches she pushes the other wrestler on the ropes and increases the effect by pulling the rope at the same time,its really cool but she doesn't do it anymore,too bad. love when she pushes the girl oin the ring and run to kick her face with knee,and her kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her kip up.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Well to change the flavor-up a bit here. It looks like brandi rhodes has taken
both a subtle/and not so subtle jab at paige on twitter.
https://twitter.com/TheBrandiRhodes/status/760177924263833600


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*










the Paige character looks really better in the scoobidoo cartoon than the wwe camp cartoon, no?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Well to change the flavor-up a bit here. It looks like brandi rhodes has taken
> both a subtle/and not so subtle jab at paige on twitter.
> https://twitter.com/TheBrandiRhodes/status/760177924263833600


What was that about ? All I can see is a tweet saying she lost followers because of a joke she said... she must have deleted a tweet. What did it say ? ?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

I did also notice when she left, paige was the only woman she didn't write anything about or thank etc...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

I noticed that as well. Brandi to me comes off as kind of a bitch.
And onto some Paige news. Looks like we might be getting a Paige/Stephanie Mcmahon feud and match.
http://wrestlingrumors.net/rumor-could-paige-vs-stephanie-mcmahon-be-coming-to-wwe-television/


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my God I'd fucking love that ! I doubt it'll happen but it'd be amazing.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Oh my God I'd fucking love that ! I doubt it'll happen but it'd be amazing. 

EDIT oops double post, don't know how to delete.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I noticed that as well. Brandi to me comes off as kind of a bitch.
> And onto some Paige news. Looks like we might be getting a Paige/Stephanie Mcmahon feud and match.
> http://wrestlingrumors.net/rumor-could-paige-vs-stephanie-mcmahon-be-coming-to-wwe-television/


Sorry to be 'that guy'...again....but that source is really, REALLY bad. There is zero substance in that.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I noticed that as well. Brandi to me comes off as kind of a bitch.
> And onto some Paige news. Looks like we might be getting a Paige/Stephanie Mcmahon feud and match.
> http://wrestlingrumors.net/rumor-could-paige-vs-stephanie-mcmahon-be-coming-to-wwe-television/


Oh god no. Paige is just gonna get shredded on the mic every week then Steph most likely will go over.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige vs Stephanie lets go do this


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige vs Steph? Hey least she would be out their .Paige sheare on the mic? Wouldent go tat far IMO Paige is the best ioc worker out of all the divas, other then Alexa. As for that Brandi Tweet, I wouldent trust the source. But I have a feeling shes not that close with any of the women in WWE atm :lol. You know what, what the hell Paige joins The Wyatt Family. Obviousley logistical problems with Wyatt being on SD. But she could team up with Rowan and Strowman. Why not huh? What is their to lose?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige removed from Australia tour due to injury


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

So i am presuming she won't be wrestling for a while then, seeing she is injured?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

And certain people can stop making false accusations, you don't have to believe me, but now the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury. As we reported the past few days.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

WHos making false accusations? Some of us just diddn't like being kept out of the dark. Maybe in the future post all information you can post here. And if you can't reveal, then don't say anything till you can, just a suggestion. So she is injured? Great. Whether that is why she is not wrestling at all.Who knows.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

FYI Victoria has hinted in returning to WWE on SD. YOu may of heard that she wants to wrestle Paige. I guess pity for her is that Paige is not on SD. Maybe that may change in the future. Paige could ask WWE to be moved to SD haha, good luck with that. I would like to see Paige and Victoria wresle thugh.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige vs Stephanie lets go do this


i'm for it too..a rivalry between Paige ans steph could be great.



islesfan13 said:


> Paige removed from Australia tour due to injury


 so sad..


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> Paiges whiskey post is based on observations on lots of restaurants and bars picking it up. Do I really need a source? Instagram. What more do you want me to say?


So you don't know. Why state it as a fact? And yes you should provide a source.



Caffore said:


> There is no vagueness though, it's all been said. The seamstress said she was injured, Paladin asked her dad who said injured, her social media now indicates shoulder injury. Thats all in this thread, free to read.


Hardly independent sources.

"her social media now indicates shoulder injury."

No it doesn't.



islesfan13 said:


> And certain people can stop making false accusations, you don't have to believe me, but now the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury. As we reported the past few days.


More "we"

Also provide a source on the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury please.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> So you don't know. Why state it as a fact? And yes you should provide a source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWE Australia tour.... and her father and seamstress are as close to her and any situation as you can get. One works with her and attends all the shows and the other is her father...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> So you don't know. Why state it as a fact? And yes you should provide a source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now are you going with injury? After the aussie tour stuff


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

So shes not wrestlig because shes injured. Its not rocket science,


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



islesfan13 said:


> WWE Australia tour.... and her father and seamstress are as close to her and any situation as you can get. One works with her and attends all the shows and the other is her father...


Again please provide a source specficly a link to "the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury" thing please.



Caffore said:


> So now are you going with injury? After the aussie tour stuff


Never denied she was injured for the record. I just want actual proof. Hence I want what lead you to this conclusion of "her social media now indicates shoulder injury."


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Is it too hard to post new articles up in here or what?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



tmd02 said:


> Is it too hard to post new articles up in here or what?


Postling links and sources should be a basic consideration rather than this "we" nonsense and acting like you've original information when you don't.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: THIS IS MY JAIL HOUSE!!! Paige Megathread*



JCole said:


> Again please provide a source specficly a link to "the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury" thing please.
> 
> 
> 
> Never denied she was injured for the record. I just want actual proof. Hence I want what lead you to this conclusion of "her social media now indicates shoulder injury."


Why are you trying to disregard the injury so much. You keep asking us to provide proof which we have multiple times but yet you came up with one of the most ridiculous statements to why she's gone but yet provided no proof or sources yourself.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Postling links and sources should be a basic consideration rather than this "we" nonsense and acting like you've original information when you don't.


Pot meet kettle


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> Pot meet kettle


Nope.

And you continue not to post the source on "the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury" claim. Why must you prolong this? Just post the link. You said they confirmed. Where's the official confirmation? Was it the promoters or arenas website?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Nope.
> 
> And you continue not to post the source "on the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury" claim. Why must you prolong this? Just post the link.


Facebook wweaustaliantour. Person who runs the site was getting messages this past week about Paige being taken off. The person who manages the group gets first hand info on new match cards and reasons for exclusions to certain wrestlers. Do you want proof that her seamstress and dad said the same thing?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Imagine thinking WWE would still be mentioning paige daily on social media, have her attend media like comic con, put her in the new raw intro and have her film total divas a show that airs mid September and ends in december if she was "done with the company"


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> Facebook wweaustaliantour. Person who runs the site was getting messages this past week about Paige being taken off. The person who manages the group gets first hand info on new match cards and reasons for exclusions to certain wrestlers.


You said that "the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury". That is not the actual case. Your source is a fansite not someone in charge of the tour. That isn't confirmation as claimed. Not to mention I had to drag that out of you. 

Can you be less credible at this stage? Your needless evasiveness, secrecy and "we" nonsense only makes it worse too.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> You said that "the people in charge of the tour are confirming a reason for her exclusion is due to injury". That is not the actual case. Your source is a fansite not someone in charge of the tour. That isn't confirmation as claimed. Not to mention I had to drag that out of you.
> 
> Can you be less credible at this stage? Your needless evasiveness, secrecy and "we" nonsense only makes it worse too.


That's not just a fansite, that's an actual tour site that gets information from people running things in the WWE and tour. The we is referring to the other fans who helped get the info about paige. If I were to take full credit I would be flat out lying and an ahole. Do you want proof from the other source I mentioned who said she's injured?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> Imagine thinking WWE would still be mentioning paige daily on social media, have her attend media like comic con, put her in the new raw intro and have her film total divas a show that airs mid September and ends in december if she was "done with the company"


You are just being childish now and completely misrepresenting things. I never said I personally believed it. I do think she's injured. She does like to be on the road, active and earning money. Just people in WWE think she wrestled her last match. In previous times I've posted that I referred to that as extreme: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...et-your-anger-out-brehz-233.html#post61627226



islesfan13 said:


> That's not just a fansite, that's an actual tour site that gets information from people running things in the WWE and tour.


It isn't an official WWE site or a site ran by the Australian promoter. So it is a fan site. You claimed it as CONFIRMATION.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> You are just being childish now and completely misrepresenting things. I never said I personally believed it. I do think she's injured. She does like to be on the road, active and earning money. Just people in WWE think she wrestled her last match. In previous times I've posted that I referred to that as extreme: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...et-your-anger-out-brehz-233.html#post61627226
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't an official WWE site or a site ran by the Australian promoter. So it is a fan site. You claimed it as CONFIRMATION.


fair enough but as I said I didn't need confirmation from the tour anyways to know it was just an injury. Her father and seamstress have already confirmed that.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Stop being so sloppy in your statements and provide links this thread would have far more pages if you did. I don't understand why this request is something you struggle with.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

There's about two and a half pages of this tread arguing about sources, information and validity...give it a rest guys.

It seems like she's injured and lets just leave it at that. On another note, while the article regarding Steph/Paige probably isn't what they have planned, it would be fun. I was thinking before also, that once Charlotte loses her re-match for the title, what will she do? Are they going to cast her aside and give her no attention like they did with Paige most of this year? If not, then there's nothing stopping them from doing a secondary feud in the division and a Paige/Charlotte feud with the roles solidly in the right places could be good.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



NJ88 said:


> There's about two and a half pages of this tread arguing about sources, information and validity...give it a rest guys.
> 
> It seems like she's injured and lets just leave it at that. On another note, while the article regarding Steph/Paige probably isn't what they have planned, it would be fun. I was thinking before also, that once Charlotte loses her re-match for the title, what will she do? Are they going to cast her aside and give her no attention like they did with Paige most of this year? If not, then there's nothing stopping them from doing a secondary feud in the division and a Paige/Charlotte feud with the roles solidly in the right places could be good.


I think Charlotte Vs Sasha last a couple more months. If Paige is healthy she will face Nia when she comes back. Otherwise Sasha will go straight to Nia and Charlotte will face Dana in the mean time. I am more interested in a Paige Vs Emma feud than anything else but I feel she is going to smack down with Nikki and Bayley to raw. Smack down basically has no stars at all atm, so Nikki could help things a bit down there.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> You are just being childish now and completely misrepresenting things. I never said I personally believed it. I do think she's injured. She does like to be on the road, active and earning money. Just people in WWE think she wrestled her last match. In previous times I've posted that I referred to that as extreme: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...et-your-anger-out-brehz-233.html#post61627226
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't an official WWE site or a site ran by the Australian promoter. So it is a fan site. You claimed it as CONFIRMATION.


Ok, so now it's she probably is injured, but still maybe wrestled her last match. Because of ADR and him looking pretty close to leaving I assume. Just so I understand thats what you are now seeing as the prevailing theory.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



NJ88 said:


> There's about two and a half pages of this tread arguing about sources, information and validity...give it a rest guys.
> 
> It seems like she's injured and lets just leave it at that. On another note, while the article regarding Steph/Paige probably isn't what they have planned, it would be fun. I was thinking before also, that once Charlotte loses her re-match for the title, what will she do? Are they going to cast her aside and give her no attention like they did with Paige most of this year? If not, then there's nothing stopping them from doing a secondary feud in the division and a Paige/Charlotte feud with the roles solidly in the right places could be good.


I think Charlotte/Dana may run. Paige may lose to Nia for a month. Beyond that no clue. I'm not particularly confident of Paige benefitting either way


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige superstar ink this Thursday. My source wwe twitter


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

I just wanna spank Paige


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

You could post the twitter photo in the same time Islefan..


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Brandi to me comes off as kind of a bitch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Well, I heard Meltzer talking about a little bit about Paige and ADR in the latest Wrestling Observer Radio and apparently one of the reasons they seem to be getting heat is because how public they are making their relationship in social media (I guess the popping ovaries post or whatever can't help) and that might be one of the reasons why they were send to different brands


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Mordecay said:


> Well, I heard Meltzer talking about a little bit about Paige and ADR in the latest Wrestling Observer Radio and apparently one of the reasons they seem to be getting heat is because how public they are making their relationship in social media (I guess the popping ovaries post or whatever can't help) and that might be one of the reasons why they were send to different brands


Could be but it doesn't help when they have their total divas account Posting pics of them or they retweet post about their relationship from Paige herself on their official twitter. It's odd, really. Hard to buy that's the reason, is he speculating or he heard it first hand? I don't get the observer so I wouldn't know.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Yeah to be fair that is a strange reason (if true) considering it's gonna be plastered all over tv when total divas returns anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Could be but it doesn't help when they have their total divas account Posting pics of them or they retweet post about their relationship from Paige herself on their official twitter. It's odd, really. Hard to buy that's the reason, is he speculating or he heard it first hand? I don't get the observer so I wouldn't know.


I really don't know, but Big Dave is usually right with this stuff, and let's face it, I don't think is the post per se, but the content (again, the ovaries exploding)

Here it's a link of what I was saying (see, you can post links to things you say)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...e-reason-wwe-split-alberto-del-rio-and-paige/


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Mordecay said:


> I really don't know, but Big Dave is usually right with this stuff, and let's face it, I don't think is the post per se, but the content (again, the ovaries exploding)
> 
> Here it's a link of what I was saying (see, you can post links to things you say)
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...e-reason-wwe-split-alberto-del-rio-and-paige/


The content would make more sense buts it's unfair to del rio to be fair considering he hasn't posted anything. Also to be fair to Paige she tends to use that analogy about her ovaries often. I think she used it in every comic con interview last week about her new movie. But I can see why she would be told not to though.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

WWE is a joke punishing Paige and Alberto by splitting them up with the draft


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

I said the same things Meltzer did in the past - we talk to the same people. 

Paige is/was really clingy in the workplace about ADR and it rubbed people the wrong way. And like I said Paige has isolated herself from the other WWE women.

WWE is a petty Company for sure but there's multiple couples in WWE and they by all accounts keep it professional so they weren't spilt in the draft. It isn't a case of Cass and Carmella. WWE seems to want them to be different people and not run together as acts. Alberto Del Rio has been losing matches within minutes recently if he appears on TV at all.



islesfan13 said:


> The content would make more sense buts it's unfair to del rio to be fair considering he hasn't posted anything. Also to be fair to Paige she tends to use that analogy about her ovaries often. I think she used it in every comic con interview last week about her new movie. But I can see why she would be told not to though.


As I said before that weekend she's baby crazy.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> I said the same things Meltzer did in the past - we talk to the same people.
> 
> Paige is/was really clingy in the workplace about ADR and it rubbed people the wrong way. And like I said Paige has isolated herself from the other WWE women.
> 
> ...


OK so how do you think this goes? Has Paige got any chance of doing anything really with or without heat? I mean I know now she's going to get nothing because she's still attached to ADR, but really I never felt she ever had a chance. And if she goes what is she just going to become a mum then?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> I said the same things Meltzer did in the past - we talk to the same people.
> 
> Paige is/was really clingy in the workplace about ADR and it rubbed people the wrong way. And like I said Paige has isolated herself from the other WWE women.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's anyone who would doubt that she wants a family and kids. Her episode on td about it was as real as it gets. I hope she is able to have kids one day because you can see how much she loves children. It would be a damp shame if she doesn't ever have that priveledge


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

You can tell how good Paige is with kids from her spending time with her brothers kids and also kids she meets at signings. I hope she can have kids and Alberto has a family with her


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige and Alberto having kids? HOld the phone. They have been dating 2 months? Hey I think they are cute as any other person :lol. But Del Rio already has kids, maybe that is enough I don't know. As for talks backstage she has rubbed ppl the wrong away over ADR. Well if so, that is their problem. Paige is allowed to have a personal life. WWE just need to get their heads out of their asses, and sorry start treating their clients like Adults, not Children. And I suspose we should take everything Meltzer the god of dirtsheets says so literally? As it is none of us work at WWE. So who know's for sure. Paige maybe injured. But it maybe a blessing in disguise. IT gives her some time off from WWE. And recharge, and give her time to think what she wants from her professional future. Maybe leaving to another company post Sept, is an option.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



3ku1 said:


> Paige and Alberto having kids? HOld the phone. They have been dating 2 months?


Actually it was reported that they have been dating since before Wrestlemania, so roughly 6 months, I've seen couples get pregnant in less amounts of time and married within a year so it's not entirely implausable :draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Actually it was reported that they have been dating since before Wrestlemania, so roughly 6 months, I've seen couples get pregnant in less amounts of time and married within a year so it's not entirely implausable :draper2


Oh really? Sorry I Thought they had only been dating 2 months. But of course i was out of the loop around April. I only just returned to this thread and site like 2 months ago. And yeah couples do getg pregnant, but only if its an unplanned pregnency.


----------



## PKKanza (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Poor del Rio...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Do you guys still want Paige to be drafted to SD? Their womens division is a joke


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Well if it means Paige is on top and getting screen time? I well take that over little to no screen time but technically good divas div.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Yeah the fact that division has zero stars Paige would benefit drastically. But at he same time the division seems like the minor leagues of raws division so not sure it's something I would get excited for either. Also if Paige is going to lose I rather Paige job to Sasha and big Nia Jax than Carmella and Eva Marie tbqh.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Mordecay said:


> I really don't know, but Big Dave is usually right with this stuff, and let's face it, I don't think is the post per se, but the content (again, the ovaries exploding)
> 
> Here it's a link of what I was saying (see, you can post links to things you say)
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...e-reason-wwe-split-alberto-del-rio-and-paige/


I dont aalways find Dave right.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Dave likes to think he is the Authorta :lol. But you know he is more right then he is not. But in this case, he is speculating at theories. OF why they split them up. All we know is being with ADR, has influenced her career in WWE in a negative way. I mean I am ot blaming ADR. I Don't think it is his fault, I don't know the guy, I am sure he is a nice guy, he is a father after all. But their are alot of politics in WWE. And if WWE don't like two wwe talent dating. Well you know. They are gonna do what they can. I guess it is bettter in some ways being on Raw. Jobbing to Sasha and Nia, then Carmella an co. But on Raw she is 5th tier at best. She won't get a serious push. Then on SD the womens scene is worser. So she would be a Big Fish in a small pond. Opposed to on raw A Big Fish in secluded pond haha.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Twitter.com/mlw new podcast 29 minute mark court bauer a close friend of adr explains according to him there is no heat or weirdness going on from the sm post and rumors going around. He expects adr to be on this season's total divas and he expects WWE wants them to publicize and promote before hand...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

ADR gonna be on TD? Hmm interesting ha. Guess Seeing he is part of Paige's life. Guess it would pay well too. I wonder if ADR well get any real push before he potentially leaves post Sept? I have always liked Del Rio's ring work. Guess he does not have the required support up top :lol. I guesss it is going to be a while before Paige wrestles again.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> Twitter.com/mlw new podcast 29 minute mark court bauer a close friend of adr explains according to him there is no heat or weirdness going on from the sm post and rumors going around. He expects adr to be on this season's total divas and he expects WWE wants them to publicize and promote before hand...


Tbf some of it sounded like his thoughts rather thsn his knowledge, so tad pinch of salt required.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> Yeah the fact that division has zero stars Paige would benefit drastically. But at he same time the division seems like the minor leagues of raws division so not sure it's something I would get excited for either. Also if Paige is going to lose I rather Paige job to Sasha and big Nia Jax than Carmella and Eva Marie tbqh.


Yeah this is right, I don't want her on SD I'd rather she go somewhere good


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

What Sm post?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Caffore said:


> Yeah this is right, I don't want her on SD I'd rather she go somewhere good


ROH? Lucha? TNA?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Caffore said:


> Yeah this is right, I don't want her on SD I'd rather she go somewhere good


TBF if Paige was drafted to SD. I don't see her jobbing to Eva or Carmella. I see squash victories for Paige their.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

I dunno what or where it is, just the unknown seems better as a fan than the known.

I can't say either way though. There is a good chance Paige prefers to stay because she gets more money in WWE. That's fine then. Just I won't watch; I have zero desire to watch the tripe that is TD, and I'd rather not watch Paige lose all the time on Raw, so yeah if that's the case I guess I'm just done watching.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Well I feel the same way about TD. It is just some reality bs that has nothing to do with wrestling. I mean I never liked Paige going on TD the moment it happened. But you know, women wrestlers don't get payed as much as the men. SO guess the pays well. I haven't watched Raw since Paige's last match lol. I saw BG and Extreme Rules when her beau lost the ic title match. I reguarly check the forums to check up on Paige e.t.c. But that is about it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



3ku1 said:


> Well I feel the same way about TD. It is just some reality bs that has nothing to do with wrestling. I mean I never liked Paige going on TD the moment it happened. But you know, women wrestlers don't get payed as much as the men. SO guess the pays well. I haven't watched Raw since Paige's last match lol. I saw BG and Extreme Rules when her beau lost the ic title match. I reguarly check the forums to check up on Paige e.t.c. But that is about it.


I'm thinking of giving that in too tbh. I don't find enjoyment in Paige losing all the time, in people saying thats ok cause at least she's on TV/making money/push is coming because of x (right now it's due to motivation saving her) and seeing her on a shitty show.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

and what about Paige return in a ring? i really don't care about her relation with ADR,don't care about people who say things about this fact...i just want to see her back in the ring!good opponents and good storyline..(i'm sad for becky,about eva marie showdown,don't want to see the same for Paige)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

So Alberto is gonna be on total divas that's gonna be interesting watching him chill at his place with Paige


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige with ADR in his rich mansions :lol. Classic. As it is I can't wait to the day Paige leaves this company with ADR. They deserve it. Because this constant ADR Paige/Her Career is done (I am guilty too). Is getting tedious. But it is what it is.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



3ku1 said:


> Paige with ADR in his rich mansions :lol. Classic. As it is I can't wait to the day Paige leaves this company with ADR. They deserve it. Because this constant ADR Paige/Her Career is done (I am guilty too). Is getting tedious. But it is what it is.


I'm tired of it too but gotta fill the boredom somehow and I can't lie and be happy/hopeful


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Oh its gonna happen they will film at his massive house as I cant see them both stuck in Paige's small apartment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

It's gonna be hilarious to see TD (I won't).

The intro should be like: "This season in Total Divas: The Divas stop being divas and start being womens wrestlers, but only 1 actually wrestles on TV"


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige and her family are Pissed about false rumors being spread. I wish people would have just listened to me from day one


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Diva dirt article asking if she's heading for a breakdown pushed it over the ledge. It's a shoulder injury by the way


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

No kidding


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760857754814873600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760858585022726146
She says why don't you ask? Oh I know people did, politely, she didn't answer. Not saying she shouldn't be angry, but they could have avoided it by come clear from the begining.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Saraya needs to chill out she didnt exactly come out and say Paige is injured she said nothing til now so she cant blame the dirrt sheets for saying this


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Posted a thread on the injury. If dirt sheets won't give the right info then someone has to


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> Posted a thread on the injury. If dirt sheets won't give the right info then someone has to


When did the "dirt sheets" give the wrong info? Paige can be injured and have issues with management.



islesfan13 said:


> Paige and her family are Pissed about false rumors being spread. I wish people would have just listened to me from day one


Listen to what? Stupid cryptic tweets instead of WWE or Paige disclosing she's injured? Her problematic behaviour pre-dates her injury.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> When did the "dirt sheets" give the wrong info? Paige can be injured and have issues with management.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to what? Stupid cryptic tweets instead of WWE or Paige disclosing she's injured? Her problematic behaviour pre-dates her injury.


For some reason WWE doesn't mention injuries anymore unless they are going to be long . It's stupid , I agree but this has been going on for a while. You could have just trusted me and caffore from day one. Believe me when it comes to paige I wouldn't lie unless I knew


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> When did the "dirt sheets" give the wrong info? Paige can be injured and have issues with management.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to what? Stupid cryptic tweets instead of WWE or Paige disclosing she's injured? Her problematic behaviour pre-dates her injury.


OK what do you think the situation is then? She's injured, that's obvious. She has issues with management too, OK. What are you saying that means? Clarify what the issue with management results in or what you think it results in? Issues over what? Because right now you are being just as shifty as divadirt or any random rumors website with no credibility. Your throwing suggestions out there which people can interpret as meaning anything from "She's leaving" to "She's getting shouted at" so please just say what you think.

You lambaste us for saying we've heard from people she's hurt for not naming sources (something you haven't done btw), which turns out to be correct, but at the root we are saying "This is why she is out" which is true. You are just saying things to incite baseless discussions because you not actually saying anything. "She has management issues" What does that mean exactly in the long run.

I don't doubt you have info. I know exactly who you are and the type of people you talk to. But if you have information, don't drop snippets down. Either give a full picture or say nothing until you have a full picture

Basically, you may know something, but the way you are giving information is either to cover your own ass, or to cause needless concern.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> You could have just trusted me and caffore from day one. Believe me when it comes to paige I wouldn't lie unless I knew


Don't post dumb stuff like this. I never said she wasn't injured. All I wanted is proof. You or "we" supplied a litany of garbage sources: claiming a fansite as confirmation, an Instagram post of her working out her shoulder as being a proof it is shoulder injury etc.

What Court Bauer said this week completely contradicts what he has said in the past btw.

Caffore read my posts the past week or so. There's nothing to clarify.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Don't post dumb stuff like this. I never said she wasn't injured. All I wanted is proof. You or "we" supplied a litany of garbage sources: claiming a fansite as confirmation, an Instagram post of her working out her shoulder as being a proof it is shoulder injury etc.
> 
> What Court Bauer said this week completely contradicts what he has said in the past btw.
> 
> Caffore read my posts the past week or so. There's nothing to clarify.


We gave proof, her father and seamstress.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> We gave proof, her father and seamstress.


With no link or citation. 

Again using fansites as confirmation undercuts your creditability.

Yet again I never doubted she was injured and in fact I've just received word what the injury seems to be, why it wasn't disclosed and why there isn't a timeline for her return.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Don't post dumb stuff like this. I never said she wasn't injured. All I wanted is proof. You or "we" supplied a litany of garbage sources: claiming a fansite as confirmation, an Instagram post of her working out her shoulder as being a proof it is shoulder injury etc.
> 
> What Court Bauer said this week completely contradicts what he has said in the past btw.
> 
> Caffore read my posts the past week or so. There's nothing to clarify.


No mate, there is. You've been stirring the pot in this thread, you started all this fiasco. I've seen your posts. All about management unhappy and Paige wanting a baby and all that. Yeah ok. So what? What is the end result of that? 

You know exactly what you are doing. "She's separated herself from the locker room" "Some think she's wrestled her last match". You know damn well that's to paint an impression that she's out the door. Doing it now while she's been missing for weeks is clearly a way to imply she's not wrestling because she's going.

Is that all you've got? Is that all the super insider information you have? I could have told you half that just by guessing.

So have you got something more to say? Does this mean anything or is that just what people are saying backstage, because that means fuck all in the end. People thinking it's her last match doesn't mean it is. Management being unhappy doesn't change what her booking was going to be like one bit tbh. Paige is crazy about Del Rio, yeah 23 year old crazy about her boyfriend and wants kids big scoop that. In all, you've really said nothing.

So tell us, is there something more? Is Paige likely leaving? Is Paige likely to get fired? I'd asked is Paige going to not be pushed now but she was never going to be anyway. Have you got something or are you just providing us with useless little bits of information we pretty much new anyway, all to set us all off for no reason.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> With no link or citation.
> 
> Again using fansites as confirmation undercuts your creditability.


Because my info isn't from any website to cite. The seamstress news from 2 weeks ago is directly from a fan who met her at a show. The news from her father is a private message.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> With no link or citation.
> 
> Again using fansites as confirmation undercuts your creditability.
> 
> Yet again I never doubted she was injured and in fact I've just received word what the injury seems to be, why it wasn't disclosed and why there isn't a timeline for her return.


OK then. Spill. What is it, why wasn't it disclosed, why isn't there a timeline for her return? If you know it say it. Lets have a bit of substance to your talk. 

You've shouted us down for not giving the full picture, so you do the same and don't act like a hypocrite.

Also got to laugh at you saying his credibility was undercut when, you know, he was right.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Caffore said:


> You've been stirring the pot in this thread, you started all this fiasco. I've seen your posts.


Nah not posting links and sources when possible and available as a courtesy was the start. And not labeling speculation as speculation and confirmation as confirmation is the root of the problem.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Nah not posting links and sources when possible and available as a courtesy was the start. And not labeling speculation as speculation and confirmation as confirmation is the root of the problem.


So what's the injury news you have?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Nah not posting links and sources when possible and available as a courtesy was the start. And not labeling speculation as speculation and confirmation as confirmation is the root of the problem.


You didn't do any of that either. You made statements, or at least what you wrote to read like statements. Your sources are "People who get pretty much everything correct". Now people saying she wrestled her last match means nothing, because your own admission, only after the injury came fully to light, is that you didn't personally believe them.

Contrast that with me and Isles. I said right away the seamstress said she was injured. I had no post to link because it was a twitter conversation. Paladin and Isles said her dad, again no link because it was a facebook conversation. Right away we said "This is what we were told" not that it was correct. You were given the facebook Paige and you called it not a real source. Who's your sources? 

Again I ask, have you actually got anything to say. Go on, what's the injury then and why wasn't it disclosed? Why no Timeline?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Caffore said:


> Now people saying she wrestled her last match means nothing, because your own admission, *only after the injury came fully to light, is that you didn't personally believe them*.


That's completely false and verifiably untrue. What's the point in engaging with you if make up stuff about and incorrectly summarise what I said?

I said I found the idea she wrestled her last match "extreme".



islesfan13 said:


> So what's the injury news you have?


Won't disclose it until Caffore stops completely misrepresenting what I said. And apologises for doing it previously. And rolls back on the antagonism. 

All I want is open and clear communication.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> That's completely false and verifiably untrue. What's the point in engaging with you if make up stuff about and incorrectly summarise what I said?
> 
> I said I found the idea she wrestled her last match "extreme".


OK clean slate. No more bullshit from either side. I will readilly admitt I misinterpreted your wording; I thought you meant it may sound extreme but it's real, not that you thought it was extreme. 

So what is the information?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Can't take the madness of this thread. I really wish I didn't get involved.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Can't take the madness of this thread. I really wish I didn't get involved.


:lol no of course,you just have supplied this madness,while putting oil on the fire..you're funny,you fight against islefan and caffore and you say: "i hope i'm not involved"..


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Can't take the madness of this thread. I really wish I didn't get involved.


Look, you have open and clear communication. I'll back off alright. If you've got information though then share it. Even if it's that one little bit on the injury. The people in this who want to know don't deserve not to know because of me having a go at you.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Woah
Sweet saraya is not somebody I'd mess with.
Also read something interesting where paige's name actually stems from the word page which is sort of a steward for a knight.
Her previous wrestling name and family name was Britaini knight.
Did wwe actually think this deep when giving her the name or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

No wonder why everyone laughs at this thread, last 10 pages are basically people arguing about not posting sources when it is really easy to do it (screencaps, links to sources, etc are really easy to post) and people getting mad for not trusting each other and their "sources". The name of the thread is on point these days.

To think that everything could have been avoided by her saying she is injured, that's it. She posts more personal stuff about her feelings and her relationship with ADR but she can't post about an injury and then complains when people speculate, that's just weird


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



BillyGP said:


> I dont aalways find Dave right.


Dave is the one who reported that AJ Lee left after Wrestlemania without informing anyone, which was contradicted by the woman who used to run AJ's fansite (they are not on good terms so she wouldn't have any reason to lie) that AJ told the other women two weeks in advance that she was leaving. Dave also reported last October that Paige had heat, when she got a push and the Charlotte feud (last time she was relevant in the division) almost immediately after. I subscribe to the Observer and learn a lot from Dave and find his work very insightful, but he's not always right. I will say that I do think that there is more going on with Paige than meets the eye.


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige and her family are Pissed about false rumors being spread. I wish people would have just listened to me from day one


How about you stop constantly reminding everyone of how much more knowledgeable you are than everyone else about her?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

What on Earth has happened to this thread? Lol.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Mordecay said:


> No wonder why everyone laughs at this thread, last 10 pages are basically people arguing about not posting sources when it is really easy to do it (screencaps, links to sources, etc are really easy to post) and people getting mad for not trusting each other and their "sources". The name of the thread is on point these days.
> 
> To think that everything could have been avoided by her saying she is injured, that's it. She posts more personal stuff about her feelings and her relationship with ADR but she can't post about an injury and then complains when people speculate, that's just weird


And b it her right to post what ever she wants.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



CraigJohnson5 said:


> Dave is the one who reported that AJ Lee left after Wrestlemania without informing anyone, which was contradicted by the woman who used to run AJ's fansite (they are not on good terms so she wouldn't have any reason to lie) that AJ told the other women two weeks in advance that she was leaving. Dave also reported last October that Paige had heat, when she got a push and the Charlotte feud (last time she was relevant in the division) almost immediately after. I subscribe to the Observer and learn a lot from Dave and find his work very insightful, but he's not always right. I will say that I do think that there is more going on with Paige than meets the eye.


But again I said some times like he reported that Charlotte was taking time off and was why she lost the title but was wrong.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Well if PAige just practiced full disclosure and full transparency, she would be fine. I too don't get how she can constantly go on about ADR on Social media. Yet says nothing bout her injury. Then ppl speculate and she gets pissed lol. I mean really Paige? Don't want people to speculate, go on Twitter and Go I am injured, I well not be wrestling for this amount of time, it is not rocket science. IT is also not rocket science to post a source to a rumor or being injured. The other diva sub set threads do it fine. And I understand say Islesfan who is unfairly been attacked here, that is not neccssary. Has a source they cannot reveal, well IF she is injured then I Don't why one cannot reveal that. George Cloony is actually her great great grandfather. Ahh her father told me that, but i am not ready to disclose. So I Well just post this and watch you monkeys dance :lol. This thread..

ETA: As I sposted this, some poster just posted on General WWE page, PAige is injured. See it is that easy!!! :lol


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

So where's the pictures?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Pictures? Man this used to be a pictures thread. But status quo changed their a long time ago LOL. As it is Paige does not post pictures as much as she used to. So if their were new pics... But alas their is not.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



chronoxiong said:


> What on Earth has happened to this thread? Lol.


I asked for the common curiosity that people would provides sources when available.



3ku1 said:


> Well if PAige just practiced full disclosure and full transparency, she would be fine. I too don't get how she can constantly go on about ADR on Social media. Yet says nothing bout her injury. Then ppl speculate and she gets pissed lol. I mean really Paige? Don't want people to speculate, go on Twitter and Go I am injured, I well not be wrestling for this amount of time, it is not rocket science. IT is also not rocket science to post a source to a rumor or being injured.


A lot of Paige's issues are self created for sure.



3ku1 said:


> The other diva sub set threads do it fine. And I understand say Islesfan who is unfairly been attacked here, that is not neccssary. Has a source they cannot reveal, well IF she is injured then I Don't why one cannot reveal that. George Cloony is actually her great great grandfather. Ahh her father told me that, but i am not ready to disclose. So I Well just post this and watch you monkeys dance :lol. This thread..
> 
> ETA: As I sposted this, some poster just posted on General WWE page, PAige is injured. See it is that easy!!! :lol


Islesfan was with holding sources when even when they had a link to one.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Anyway Paige's issue is a nerve issue with her neck and shoulder. She has a medical evaluation on August 15th.

APPARENTLY he has numbness in her hands and WWE are really concerned about it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Nerve Damage is a very serious issue. I studied Sports Science. IF not delt with, could be career ending. So who knows if she retires from WWE like AJ lee did.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Anyway Paige's issue is a nerve issue with her neck and shoulder. She has a medical evaluation on August 15th.
> 
> APPARENTLY he has numbness in her hands and WWE are really concerned about it.


Thats a bad one that.

Are we talking surgery? Extended time off? Medical evaluation to see if she can return?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Well if she has severe Nerve Damage in her shoulder and neck. Considering her line of work, that is very serious. So whether she needs surgery. I am expecting her to take alot of time off. And this prob explains why she has not been wrestling lately.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Caffore said:


> Thats a bad one that.
> 
> Are we talking surgery? Extended time off? Medical evaluation to see if she can return?


"We" don't know. lol

Seriously it was caught early and it seems like it will be a short rehab/quick return. But obviously it will probably shorten her career in the long run.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Well she is 23 and she had an amazing run imo. Call me out, but I Think she is HOF worthy. So you know. I Expect it well shorten her career. But well see what happens. She may want to leave WWE and have a less demanding schedule, and go wrestle for another company. Might be the smart choice.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> "We" don't know. lol
> 
> Seriously it was caught early and it seems like it will be a short rehab/quick return. But obviously it will probably shorten her career in the long run.


Oh god, fair enough. 

Obviously I have no idea on the injuryor medicine, but I wonder if it's one of those where you can get better quickly, or get surgery and definitively solve the issue.

Might be just me but I feel a couple of months off will do her good. I can't say on thr injury because of course I don't know that side. But in terms of WWE, a few months off, make a big return (for a woman) and come back when they've maybe stopped pushing a few women. Right now it feels as if she'll turn up unnanounced, lose to the new girls, then be dead in the water when the next opportunity for someone to get a push turns up.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Anyway Paige's issue is a nerve issue with her neck and shoulder. She has a medical evaluation on August 15th.
> 
> APPARENTLY he has numbness in her hands and WWE are really concerned about it.


it smells bad for her...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> "We" don't know. lol
> 
> Seriously it was caught early and it seems like it will be a short rehab/quick return. But obviously it will probably shorten her career in the long run.


OK so I listened to Meltzer on Observer Radio this morning. He said she had issues with Management (which of course you said)

He said he didn't know them all and they were not insignificant and mention (even as unlikely) suspension or firing. Now I gotta think the ADR stuff isn't THAT serious, so what other issues are there? And what do you think the result of them is? 

Also on my own questions, does Paige have a shot/support in WWE anymore or is she now in a certain role that doesn't mean getting pushed?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Does Jcole have inside info lol? Just asking. She has problems with management. Well I am not surprised. None of us know if she has a shot in WWE anymore. I guess you hear Vince is high up on her. But their is clearly internal issues. Combined with her now clear serious injuries. I well say unlikely.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Oh I hope she get better miss her already  as for management issue who knows maybe it true maybe it not true. But of it is could still relate to her injury.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Caffore said:


> OK so I listened to Meltzer on Observer Radio this morning. He said she had issues with Management (which of course you said)
> 
> He said he didn't know them all and they were not insignificant and mention (even as unlikely) suspension or firing. Now I gotta think the ADR stuff isn't THAT serious, so what other issues are there? And what do you think the result of them is?
> 
> Also on my own questions, does Paige have a shot/support in WWE anymore or is she now in a certain role that doesn't mean getting pushed?


You are the person who attacked me for saying that there's people in WWE that think she has wrestled her last match for the company. Like I said the past week I was only relaying what I was told.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> You are the person who attacked me for saying that there's people in WWE that think she has wrestled her last match for the company. Like I said the past week I was only relaying what I was told.


I readilly admitt I misinterpreted what you said. I apologize for that.

As you said that view is quite extreme. So what do you think it's going to result in then? And are there issues we don't know about (more than the ADR stuff because I don't see that as being suspension worthy. Even if it's unlikely the fact that it was raised makes me think theres something more serious)


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

If I ever saw Paige I would be like "Hey Mami,How U Doin,would you like to visit me in Paradise aka Puerto Rico. It's always beautiful as you,it smells nice and we are surrouned by so much history and delicacies everywhere we look. "


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Caffore said:


> JCole said:
> 
> 
> > "We" don't know. lol
> ...


Isn't she sort of a triple h girl?
I mean she did put nxt women's wrestling on the map so he SHOULD have some respect for her right?
Maybe I'm being a little too optimistic...


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

From the Wrestling Observer Newsletter:



> Paige has been out of action the past few weeks due to shoulder and back issues. The injuries aren't that serious and she will be re-evaluated on 8/15 to determine if she can return at that time or how soon after that time. She did do a comic con but hadn't been wrestling since the end of June. No matter what anyone will say publicly, there are issues because there was no reason to have her and Del Rio be on different brands when their relationship is not just so well known, but it's impossible to not know about it. That latter aspect may be part of it and it was only a few weeks ago when insiders in the company were very much worried about her status. But her not wrestling at this time is injury related.


Again I was not wrong in saying that people in WWE two weeks ago thought she had wrestled her last match in WWE.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> From the Wrestling Observer Newsletter:
> 
> 
> 
> Again I was not wrong in saying that people in WWE two weeks ago thought she had wrestled her last match in WWE.


So basically the insiders didn't know of an injury at the time? Also did the WWE just give up on hiding the relationship now, because why are they highlighting paiges ig post with adr on this weeks top ig gallery? The whole thing is strange especially since this relationship will be brought to light in their upcoming e show.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

inked superstar with paige

https://www.facebook.com/DivaOfTomorrow/videos/1803658219868922/

https://cdn1.wwe.com/hd_video1/wwe/2016/ssinkpaigeipvfin2/ssinkpaigeipvfin2_768x432.mp4


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige having nerve issues in her neck and shoulders isnt a good sign and could be career ending considering shes been wrestling since she was 13 it wouldnt surprise me if she had to retire as wrestling that young her body has been through alot


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> From the Wrestling Observer Newsletter:
> 
> 
> 
> Again I was not wrong in saying that people in WWE two weeks ago thought she had wrestled her last match in WWE.


Alright.

So what now then? Just out of curiosity, she comes back in a short time and, well what? It seems there's so much in the air with the ADR thing, and this injury. 

More of the same? Some form of punishment (official or unofficial through burying)? Any chance of a change in fortunes? Will the new motivation drive have any effect or are WWE too stuck in their way? Yeah...just what next do you think? Even if you don't fully know you've got a feel of things backstage so your the best person here to make an educated guess.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> From the Wrestling Observer Newsletter:
> 
> Again I was not wrong in saying that people in WWE two weeks ago thought she had wrestled her last match in WWE.


but shut up! are you a fan of her or what? always gossiping,don't care of where you find your sources.and caffore,islefan please stop to answer and follow him in his game.

a real fan just want the best to the person he likes..you're all more stupid than kids.you are boring,all of you.you really have nothing more interesting to say?

i just hope she will recover and wrestle again,just to prove you're all wrong.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

I want that too that's why I want to know what's going on because it's important. Burying your head in the sand and pretending things aren't happening doesn't help. What do we do, pretend this stuff isn't reported and post pictures that have already been posted. Make out like everything is fine. 

If there is news we got to know about it. That way we know when she's back, and what is going to happen.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

don't know why your attacing jcole. Hes not gossiping to me, hes giving you straight facts, not vague and conflicted reports. More then i can say about everyone else here. I don't think he ever stipulated he wants Paiges career to end in WWe. Hes just simply telling ppl what hes heard. So you now deal with that information as you see fit. Too much unneccssary emotions and dramatics going around here. I understand were all fans of her, ut I appreciate a more nuetral and impartial report on Paiges current status wihWWE. All we kno is she has serius nerve problems in her shoulder, neck. And numbness in her hands, wwe is concerned about. And surgery is needed. So you exxpect her to be out a few months. And i beleive it welll shorten her career in WWE. But if she has wrestled her last match in wwe. Her wrestling career aint over. Shes young, im sure anothr promotion would kill to hv her.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

well, sorry if i misunderstood all of you,i gotta feeling you take a perverse pleasure in announcing bad news,day after day.
I'll just post pictures now.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Jabsizio said:


> Isn't she sort of a triple h girl?
> I mean she did put nxt women's wrestling on the map so he SHOULD have some respect for her right?
> Maybe I'm being a little too optimistic...


Not anymore since he successfully revisionist history and spin it into that division never been relevance before Charlotte winning title. The fact that someone like Meltzer trying to devalue what Paige ever done in NXT tell everything. He doesn't see NXT pre-network as same division as current NXT and will do everything to make people forget it. Ever thought why Summer and Emma are never being mentioned as same sentence as 4hw one bit? Let alone see as equally. Paige only have better status than them because she has bigger fanbase which HHH will trying to derailed it as much as he can.


I don't even think he ever support Paige at first place. Just trying to take credit from her because she is one of hottest thing in woman wrestling back in 2013. But since she is Dusty's creation and 4hw are his creation so no need to care about her anymore.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

#FREEPAIGE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige on Superstar Ink






I honestly don't believe her when she says that the Papi tattoo was just because, but I guess that she didn't wanted to talk about her relationship. The ribs tattoo was a very touching story, you should hear it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Just watched, pretty cool and yeh the stuff about her brother is very touching.

In regards to all these reports of her having heat with management etc, for now she's injured and she'll be out for a few weeks. We'll only really know if any of it is true once she comes back and if she may, or may not be on television etc. Meltzer has been wrong in the past, he might not be wrong but who knows. I hope she gets healthy and comes back soon because Charlotte/Sasha is going to get boring really quick once the re-match is done. Although like others, I assume she'll return, feud and lose to Nia Jax...


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



NJ88 said:


> Just watched, pretty cool and yeh the stuff about her brother is very touching.
> 
> In regards to all these reports of her having heat with management etc, for now she's injured and she'll be out for a few weeks. We'll only really know if any of it is true once she comes back and if she may, or may not be on television etc. Meltzer has been wrong in the past, he might not be wrong but who knows. I hope she gets healthy and comes back soon because Charlotte/Sasha is going to get boring really quick once the re-match is done. Although like others, I assume she'll return, feud and lose to Nia Jax...


Issues with management pre-existed her injury at best they MIGHT have been on the verge of doing something with her again after a long period of not doing so.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Issues with management pre-existed her injury at best they MIGHT have been on the verge of doing something with her again after a long period of not doing so.


To the untrained eye it did look like that. She'd been doing nothing for ages and they started giving her wins over the champion, a title might she was screwed out of and then teaming with Sasha so at the point of her injury it seemed like she was getting back on track.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Johnny Cash baby,Paige has good taste in music,she loves metal and good rock/blues ..:smile2:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Heres the song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFY0it0YIo


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Issues with management pre-existed her injury at best they MIGHT have been on the verge of doing something with her again after a long period of not doing so.


Might have been is the best. Oh man. And by doing something, you mean feud with Charlotte to lose or actually do something?

You say that in the past tense? Has it changed (for the worse I assume)?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Funny how Paige didnt explain the meaning to papi on that tattoo clip


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Paige is still the hottest diva in wwe in those pics imo. I diddnt expect her to reference papi. I don't think she has ever public ally talked about Adr. Other then via social media


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

The talks of her release are 100 percent false. Her mother was not allowed to talk about it but it's a nerve issue and could be bad enough to require surgery as Jcole said. I believe squared circle sirens were the first to have the type of injury as well as date of evaluation


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



JCole said:


> Issues with management pre-existed her injury at best they MIGHT have been on the verge of doing something with her again after a long period of not doing so.


I didn't really get that impression given that she lost the title match to Charlotte then played second fiddle in the tag match with Sasha. I don't see her doing much on TV after that even if she wasn't injured.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Yeah even before her injury, while she got a title shot two months ago. And tbh they made an effort in protecting her, she lost that title match via DQ, was not clean. And the commentators referenced her debut, winning the title on her first night. So you know, if her last match is that match, I Don't think it is that bad. They were barley using her. From what I recall she was doing Dark Matches. And was on Superstars and Main Event. And people were asking why their top diva is doing those shows and not on Raw. The argument was, they prob have nothing for her atm. That still has not changed. And now we know her pre existing issues with management, Now she ahs a serious injury. That requires surgery, and well prob shorten her career. So all in all has not been a great six months for Paige Career wise. Her personal life I am sure has been great haha. But maybe a blessing in disguise though. She well take some time off, prob 2 months. Reassess her goals. And who knows. I agree reports she is being released are false. But who knows if that changes, she could retire. I know shes young, but you know alot of women wrestlers have short shelf lives, look at AJ Lee. Paige could just leave WWE and wrestle for another company, but who knows if WWE would allow her to do that at this point.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



paladin errant said:


> but shut up! are you a fan of her or what? always gossiping,don't care of where you find your sources.and caffore,islefan please stop to answer and follow him in his game.
> 
> a real fan just want the best to the person he likes..you're all more stupid than kids.you are boring,all of you.you really have nothing more interesting to say?
> 
> i just hope she will recover and wrestle again,just to prove you're all wrong.


Yes I was the issue in the thread for pages on end not the other two.

lol referring to what I posted as gossiping when I was correct. :serious:



3ku1 said:


> don't know why your attacing jcole. Hes not gossiping to me, hes giving you straight facts, not vague and conflicted reports. More then i can say about everyone else here. I don't think he ever stipulated he wants Paiges career to end in WWe. Hes just simply telling ppl what hes heard. So you now deal with that information as you see fit. Too much unneccssary emotions and dramatics going around here. I understand were all fans of her, ut I appreciate a more nuetral and impartial report on Paiges current status wihWWE. All we kno is she has serius nerve problems in her shoulder, neck. And numbness in her hands, wwe is concerned about. And surgery is needed. So you exxpect her to be out a few months. And i beleive it welll shorten her career in WWE. But if she has wrestled her last match in wwe. Her wrestling career aint over. Shes young, im sure anothr promotion would kill to hv her.


Thanks. I've a lot of mutual friends with Paige and knew of her before 98% of people posting in this thread did guaranteed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

OH you have mutual fFriends of PAige? Must be why you know so much haha. I wonder if Paige has wrersltd her last match in wwe. Hard to tell. Guess she is only 23. ADR is leavign post Sept I hear, so maybe that well be her exit too. Watch this space.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Anyone here got a link to rebecca knox vs sweet saraya? Also full match where becky and paige are dancing to linkin park? Any other match with them would be cool


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Elret1994 said:


> Anyone here got a link to rebecca knox vs sweet saraya? Also full match where becky and paige are dancing to linkin park? Any other match with them would be cool


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Kinda have a feeling this thread well be dead soon. But I was looiking at her last matches before she went DOA. She beat Eva Marie And Summer Rae at Main Event and Superstars, great wins they were hahaha. She then beat Charlotte in a non title match. Got a title match, and lost via DQ. Then was Sashas side kick, who just beat Charlotte for the title. I guess Becky is the one who should be more agrieved, and her fans. So maybe if your not as informed, they were planning on pushing her again. But because of her now severe nerve problems, that require surgery (I wonder if ADR well wheelchair her around :lol). She is now going to be off for two months, maybe WWE knew this and just moved on. WWE apparently are concerned. Well they are concernded when they see $$$$$. Who knows when she well be back. So you know she does not post pics as much as she used to. She well not be wrestling in WWE for a while. So you know this thread is becoming passe tbh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Not only the wrestling part, but I think her role in TD is gonna be really minor. She has posted pics of herself doing those mini interviews in the green room, but at least for what I've seen she isn't going to be much this season. Maybe I'm wrong, but all those "storylines" they seem to be the focal point on this season you don't see much of Paige, even Naomi who returned this season is more involved than Paige is. On those recordings you usually see Renee, Nattie, Naomi, Lana Maryse and Eva, even the Bellas that are busy with their own reality seem to appear more. I won't say that the rumors of her alienating herself are true, but it seems strange than, even in TD where she is kinda obligated to appear with people she doesn't like per se, she simply doesn't seem appear.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

SO WWE are minimizing her role in all facets then. Maybe their is truth to alineating her self from all the other Divas. TBH The Bellas were always the drawing point on TD. Now they have their own show, not sure TD well compete in ratings. So shes not going to be wrestling for months, her role in TD well be very minimal. I guess ADR well be on it. So you may see her hanging out with ADR at his place. But beyond that. Gonna be a pretty meh year to be a fan of Paige.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

I'm not so sure she's still a regular on that show. It's quite possible she decided on taking more of a supporting role to continue with her contract but give her more privacy since her relationship with adr. I could be wrong and her scenes could be predominantly all in SA with adr but I wouldn't be surprised if she has decided on a more limited role with an easier schedule and more privacy. Would definitely explain her not attending the promo shoot. Keep in mind her 2 friends from previous seasons are off the show and minus the bellas she's not exactly bff with any of the other girls. Maybe Renee to an extent but certainly not Lana whom this season will focus on with the wedding. Unless, they get real and show us what's really going on bts with her and adr, I don't see storyline how she fits in with a season focusing on the planning of lanas wedding.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

hard to find new pics of our lady


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

last video on instagram,you sure she's still injured and needs surgery??

http://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13973036_1248662391820326_864045473_s.mp4


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

She may do if it's not fixed properly. Definitely still injured, surgery, we'll see next Monday.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Here are links to 2 more quick interviews from the SDCC scooby doo day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oryPTz4_ulQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2lw2In9l-U


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

Might have to shut this shit show down, i have to come one here every day and read 5 pages of fuckin' essays a day. Never seen so many petty people in my life. This might rival the AJ threads.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*



Cleavage said:


> Might have to shut this shit show down, i have to come one here every day and read 5 pages of fuckin' essays a day. Never seen so many petty people in my life. This might rival the AJ threads.


Let's not act like your all so innocent in the shit in this thread. HOw many title changes have you made to this thread? How many times have you come in here and riled people up lol? NOt having a go. But just saying. As for ppl writing essays, your right. But you know what else is this thread gonna be for? It is clearly not a pictures thread anymore. So you know what shut it down, Paige's career in WWE is pretty much done, so you know what their is no need for a thread anymore. How is that for an essay.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Cleavage said:


> Might have to shut this shit show down, i have to come one here every day and read 5 pages of fuckin' essays a day. Never seen so many petty people in my life. This might rival the AJ threads.


I'm guessing you're the one who gave this thread the stupid name it currently has.


----------



## INJU (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

let's not overreact 
she's currently inactive due injury 
i hope that surgery wouldn't needed


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

I am pretty sure it is confirmed, she needs surgery. That is why she well be inactive for a few months. In any case, she does not post pics. SO it is kinda hard to treat this like a picture thread, when their is none. And people like talking about her, is that a crime? Was not a problem about up to a month ago. When one of the mods, started changing the title of the thread. And telling people what they can or can not post. Then coming in making snide comments. That is when this thread spiralled out of control. That and ADR lol. So you know When their is no pics, it is replace by a tons of words.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

There has been no confirmation of surgery. We don't know what she will need until august 15th. As of now she and the WWE are hoping physical therapy does the job.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread; let your anger out brehz*

you guys are right i am responsible for these great thread names, it's called having fun. I can do this two. Don't PM geeks cause i ain't responding. Go make a paige site and post your little rants on that.

Deuces.


----------

